# Open Thread (pipe forum)



## Nutiket_32

So I got to thinking earlier, "You know what," says I, "There is probably a lot of people out there like you that stay mainly in the pipe forum. Probably some newer guys like you were (and still are) that mainly just read threads and learn from the older members without being able to contribute a whole lot or post and be seen." Then I remembered an open discussion thread I saw on another forum. A subforum of that (just like the pipe forum is to CS as a whole) had many people that stayed in it only. Their thread basically served as a lounge area for the people with in that group. When the thread filled up, they just started a new one. I think it would be cool if we had one here. Just a nice little place to talk about whatever comes up, pipe related or not. It would also be a good chance for some of the lurkers to come out of hiding and get to know everyone, and us know them.

What do you think?

IHT - had to add the (pipe forum) portion to the title before we got strays in here talking about "cello on or off".


----------



## IHT

*Re: Open Thread*

kind of like a "pipe banter thread"? i think i had a whopping 1 post in all those "banter" threads in the everything but area, even when i had to read it as the moderator...

that's cool with me, unless all the fuggin post whores from the rest of the board show up, then i'll have issues with it. fly-by, smart-ass, 1 liners that add nothing to the conversation are not what i'm (and i'm sure most of you) are here for.

with that:
i started a blog today, had been meaning to for over a year, just never sat down to do it. i have 1 test post, and that's it. i have no clue why i made it, and i don't know if i'll tell anyone the address... who knows.


----------



## Nutiket_32

*Re: Open Thread*

you can always just post the highlights here for our entertainment pleasure....or send the actual link, ill proofread it and have fun pointing out all the typos, even if I have to have my brother (wants to be a linguist) find obscure grammar rules. But yeah I dont want this thread to just be a way to meaninglessly boost post counts, but a place for the pipe crowd to get to know each other without the formality of an "introduce yourself here" thread

also, whats the blog about?


----------



## IHT

*Re: Open Thread*

blog, it's about whatever, anything, everything...

cool...

on the drive home, i was mentally beating myself up for STILL NOT sending my tim west in to have the stem repaired... that was one excellent smoking pipe.

my sons left eye, he's been picking at where he scratched it, so now it may be getting infected... it's less than 1/4" from the corner of his eye... his lower eyelid is getting puffy and he's bitching about it... but won't leave it alone.

since i was gone for 2 months, i couldn't keep up with the fertilizing of my yard, so i was out pulling some weeds after work today -- found hornets in the superhuge sandbox i made for my son. i was also out there leveling out the sand, pulling the odd weed here and there, getting ready to put the "blow up" pool back out there now that we're home... they put it up when i was gone, but it wasn't level... so, it spilled over and cause a lot of sand runoff in the yard... women never listen and don't understand "the yard" to some men.

that's it for now, time to smoke some red ribbon '96.


----------



## Nutiket_32

*Re: Open Thread*

my eye lid itself got infected, its a bitch, hurts to close your eye. we havent had much rain so my yard is a nice shade of brown.

Now im watching blood diamond.


----------



## smokeyscotch

*Re: Open Thread*



Nutiket_32 said:


> my eye lid itself got infected, its a bitch, hurts to close your eye. we havent had much rain so my yard is a nice shade of brown.
> 
> Now im watching blood diamond.


is it a good movie? I have been trying to find Black Snake Moan. It looks like it will be good. Samuel L sings some Blues in it.

A side note. I have really been down about my estate pipes. None really have that smoke I hope to find. If you were going to go get a new pipe, and had to stay within $50-60, what would you pick out or look for? It just seems no matter how I pack, some of them have a whistle to them, or weird draw. My cobs smoke better than a few of the estates, but I want a good briar experience too. Not sure how I got on that. just been down about it.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Open Thread*



smokeyscotch said:


> A side note. I have really been down about my estate pipes. None really have that smoke I hope to find. If you were going to go get a new pipe, and had to stay within $50-60, what would you pick out or look for? It just seems no matter how I pack, some of them have a whistle to them, or weird draw. My cobs smoke better than a few of the estates, but I want a good briar experience too. Not sure how I got on that. just been down about it.


i think we PM'ed about this right before you went on that estate spending spree. there's a reason those are so cheap. a whistle is not a good thing. i was surprised at how well the cob i was sent (by kheffelf) smoked. there are some brands that i'd trust in the 50-60 range, unfortunately you had a bad experience with the Tsuge. i'd still recommend a decent Savinelli, big ben, sasieni 4 dot, bjarne, nording has a couple that price range...


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Open Thread*



smokeyscotch said:


> is it a good movie? I have been trying to find Black Snake Moan. It looks like it will be good. Samuel L sings some Blues in it.
> 
> A side note. I have really been down about my estate pipes. None really have that smoke I hope to find. If you were going to go get a new pipe, and had to stay within $50-60, what would you pick out or look for? It just seems no matter how I pack, some of them have a whistle to them, or weird draw. My cobs smoke better than a few of the estates, but I want a good briar experience too. Not sure how I got on that. just been down about it.


For the pipe in the 50 to 60 range I would either go with a Boswell or a Stanwell. I have both but I prefer my boswells over my Stanwell. There is actually a really cool Boswell estate Blowfish at premierpipes.
http://www.premierpipes.com/PremiumEstate.htm
They use to sell new Boswells and now they don't but usually have good prices on estate Boswells now.


----------



## Nutiket_32

*Re: Open Thread*

its an awesome movie, one of my favorites. haven't seen black snake moan.

The next/first pipe i spend 50-60 bucks on will probably be either a peterson 80s or a estate from frenchy. he has an estate saseini 4 dot ill buy if he still has it in a month.


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Open Thread*



Nutiket_32 said:


> The next/first pipe i spend 50-60 bucks on will probably be either a peterson 80s or a estate from frenchy. he has an estate saseini 4 dot ill buy if he still has it in a month.


If you want a good deal on a Sasieni pipe, check out at iwan ries.
http://www.iwanries.com/Sasieni_C272.cfm


----------



## Nutiket_32

*Re: Open Thread*



kheffelf said:


> If you want a good deal on a Sasieni pipe, check out at iwan ries.
> http://www.iwanries.com/Sasieni_C272.cfm


thanks for the link

also, anyone know when we are going to start talking about the next few months TOM (or do we already have one for august?) we going to do a theme or just see if one develops like last time?


----------



## IHT

*Re: Open Thread*



kheffelf said:


> If you want a good deal on a Sasieni pipe, check out at iwan ries.
> http://www.iwanries.com/Sasieni_C272.cfm


i've got this one, smokes great, just a shallow bowl. i got mine used for $20 on ebay.

these bjarnes look good, too.
http://www.iwanries.com/Bjarne_C113.cfm


----------



## IHT

*Re: Open Thread*



Nutiket_32 said:


> thanks for the link
> 
> also, anyone know when we are going to start talking about the next few months TOM (or do we already have one for august?) we going to do a theme or just see if one develops like last time?


i was about to PM kyle about that, since i seem to be the only one doing reviews (hint-hint).


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Open Thread*



IHT said:


> i was about to PM kyle about that, since i seem to be the only one doing reviews (hint-hint).


I will wait for the pm then, but I am going to do my review here shortly, I have only smoked one bowl so far. Will probably put a review up in the next week.


----------



## Nutiket_32

*Re: Open Thread*



IHT said:


> i've got this one, smokes great, just a shallow bowl. i got mine used for $20 on ebay.
> 
> these bjarnes look good, too.
> http://www.iwanries.com/Bjarne_C113.cfm


that was actually the one i like best, frenchy has one similar to it but not as cheap


----------



## smokeyscotch

IHT said:


> i think we PM'ed about this right before you went on that estate spending spree. there's a reason those are so cheap. a whistle is not a good thing. i was surprised at how well the cob i was sent (by kheffelf) smoked. there are some brands that i'd trust in the 50-60 range, unfortunately you had a bad experience with the Tsuge. i'd still recommend a decent Savinelli, big ben, sasieni 4 dot, bjarne, nording has a couple that price range...


Tsuge? Not sure that was me.



kheffelf said:


> For the pipe in the 50 to 60 range I would either go with a Boswell or a Stanwell. I have both but I prefer my boswells over my Stanwell. There is actually a really cool Boswell estate Blowfish at premierpipes.
> http://www.premierpipes.com/PremiumEstate.htm
> They use to sell new Boswells and now they don't but usually have good prices on estate Boswells now.


Thanks for the link and info.


----------



## IHT

i like this savinelli, too. 



smokeyscotch said:


> Tsuge? Not sure that was me.


ah... well, i get so many PMs... and you have a name that's familiar in my mind and inbox  ... my mistake.


----------



## Nutiket_32

yay my first thread to go into two pages ( i believe)


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> i like this savinelli, too.


I have that Savinelli, it is a great pipe.
Boswell has a nice apple on his site right now for 65 bucks.
http://www.boswellpipes.com/Pipesforsale/Page 2/Pipe12.html


----------



## Nutiket_32

kheffelf said:


> Boswell has a nice apple on his site right now for 65 bucks.
> http://www.boswellpipes.com/Pipesforsale/Page 2/Pipe12.html


gorgeous pipe. if it had just a slight (1/8-1/4) bend to it, that would probably have wound up as my first "expensive" pipe.


----------



## smokeyscotch

IHT said:


> i like this savinelli, too.
> 
> ah... well, i get so many PMs... and you have a name that's familiar in my mind and inbox  ... my mistake.


Ahh thats cool. I was wondering if I had a Tsuge without remembering.:r My memory hasn't been the best lately.


----------



## IHT

Nutiket_32 said:


> yay my first thread to go into two pages ( i believe)


then you need to change your settings to where you get 40 replies per page. p


----------



## smokeyscotch

kheffelf said:


> I have that Savinelli, it is a great pipe.
> Boswell has a nice apple on his site right now for 65 bucks.
> http://www.boswellpipes.com/Pipesforsale/Page 2/Pipe12.html


Both are gorgeous. Somehow doesn't make the choice any easier. :r


----------



## Nutiket_32

IHT said:


> then you need to change your settings to where you get 40 replies per page. p


grumpy old man ruining the dreams of the younger generation.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Morning fellow pipe smokers. It's Friday!!!


----------



## 12stones

smokeyscotch said:


> is it a good movie? I have been trying to find Black Snake Moan. It looks like it will be good. Samuel L sings some Blues in it.


Black Snake Moan is a pretty decent movie. Not sure about the ending, I think they just kinda threw that together, but the writer/director (who also did Hustle & Flow) is a talented mofo. Samuel L. learned to play the guitar just for this role and he pulls it off great. Not a bad singer either.



IHT said:


> kind of like a "pipe banter thread"? i think i had a whopping 1 post in all those "banter" threads in the everything but area, even when i had to read it as the moderator...
> 
> that's cool with me, unless all the fuggin post whores from the rest of the board show up, then i'll have issues with it. fly-by, smart-ass, 1 liners that add nothing to the conversation are not what i'm (and i'm sure most of you) are here for.
> 
> with that:
> i started a blog today, had been meaning to for over a year, just never sat down to do it. i have 1 test post, and that's it. i have no clue why i made it, and i don't know if i'll tell anyone the address... who knows.


I'd be curious to read the blog as well, Greg. And, I promise not to give in to my post whoring ways in this thread. :tu



Kayak_Rat said:


> Morning fellow pipe smokers. It's Friday!!!


Morning Zack. It was good to kind of catch up yesterday.


----------



## dayplanner

Hello and good morning. Nice to see familiar faces still around, and some new ones, also. Haven't been around for some time since getting hired on at the post office - lot of ten and twelve hour days the last few weeks. Haven't smoked a pipe in about four weeks, so need to catch up a little. Hope everyone is doing well and has a great weekend. p


----------



## Kayak_Rat

12stones said:


> Morning Zack. It was good to kind of catch up yesterday.


Ricky, as always, it was great talking to you. You do know if you are going to post in this thread, you will ahve to break out the pipe more often. You may also want to look into getting a monicle.



cquon said:


> Hello and good morning. Nice to see familiar faces still around, and some new ones, also. Haven't been around for some time since getting hired on at the post office - lot of ten and twelve hour days the last few weeks. Haven't smoked a pipe in about four weeks, so need to catch up a little. Hope everyone is doing well and has a great weekend. p


Great to hear from you Doyle. You know I was unpacking and found the damndest thing. Some how a Texas Longhorn mug had made it into one of my boxes. I can't figure out where the damn thing came from.


----------



## 12stones

Kayak_Rat said:


> Great to hear from you Doyle. You know I was unpacking and found the damndest thing. Some how a Texas Longhorn mug had made it into one of my boxes. I can't figure out where the damn thing came from.


Sweet, now you have something for target practice.

I didn't get a smoke in last night, but I'll be breaking out the pipe and some baccy tonight. :tu That being said, I'm back down to one pipe. I got rid of one of my estates and the other just isn't smoking well at all. I'm not sure it's worth the money to have someone try and make it "right." I haven't gotten any new cobs and my dog got a hold of my old ones. That's what I get for keeping them in the garage.


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Open Thread*



smokeyscotch said:


> A side note. I have really been down about my estate pipes. None really have that smoke I hope to find. If you were going to go get a new pipe, and had to stay within $50-60, what would you pick out or look for? It just seems no matter how I pack, some of them have a whistle to them, or weird draw. My cobs smoke better than a few of the estates, but I want a good briar experience too. Not sure how I got on that. just been down about it.


I'd grab one of the Tsuges from smokingpipes.com - the seem to be on sale quite frequently and the two I have are smoking very well indeed.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

12stones said:


> Sweet, now you have something for target practice.
> 
> I didn't get a smoke in last night, but I'll be breaking out the pipe and some baccy tonight. :tu That being said, I'm back down to one pipe. I got rid of one of my estates and the other just isn't smoking well at all. I'm not sure it's worth the money to have someone try and make it "right." I haven't gotten any new cobs and my dog got a hold of my old ones. That's what I get for keeping them in the garage.


I keep all my pipes on a bookshelf, shelf. The cobs are pretty easy to come by. If you want some, my local shop keeps them in stock fairly regularly. If you want a few, let me know. The estates are a gamble some times. I would recommend buying a few cheaper pipes.


----------



## Nutiket_32

shouldnt have taken off work yesterday afternoon, now im stuck here all day with nary a pipe in site.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Trying to decide whats for lunch here. Prolly should take the kayak out, but food sounds much better.


----------



## Nutiket_32

Yeah I just ate my lunch. Work the rest of today, then tomorrow going down to Smith Mountain Lake for a week of vacation, renting a boat and borrowed 2 of my neighbors kayaks, should be a fun week.


----------



## 12stones

Kayak_Rat said:


> I keep all my pipes on a bookshelf, shelf. The cobs are pretty easy to come by. If you want some, my local shop keeps them in stock fairly regularly. If you want a few, let me know. The estates are a gamble some times. I would recommend buying a few cheaper pipes.


I can get the cobs just down the street. Just haven't. I'll have to look into getting some cheaper pipes just to keep around. I seem to take better care of something like that than cobs.


----------



## EvanS

Well I had an interesting morning. Just got back from playing a quick 9 holes and this was the first time I took a pipe with me instead of a cigar.
Let's just say that my celebrity status at Diamond Bar GC is "just short" of being asked for an autograph 

I thought that a cigar was always more convenient on the course, but truthfully not having to worry about humidity, where to set it, relight if it goes out, etc...was quite nice. And the PW&W #192 aroma seemed to be a hit with the ladies  instead of that "stinky cigar smell".

By the end of the round I now have 5 name/numbers of people I had never before met that "have been thinking about a pipe for years but were not sure how to start". I have a solution for that!! But all this attention sure did distract me from my game


----------



## CigarGal

EvanS said:


> Well I had an interesting morning. Just got back from playing a quick 9 holes and this was the first time I took a pipe with me instead of a cigar.
> Let's just say that my celebrity status at Diamond Bar GC is "just short" of being asked for an autograph
> 
> I thought that a cigar was always more convenient on the course, but truthfully not having to worry about humidity, where to set it, relight if it goes out, etc...was quite nice. And the PW&W #192 aroma seemed to be a hit with the ladies  instead of that "stinky cigar smell".
> 
> By the end of the round I now have 5 name/numbers of people I had never before met that "have been thinking about a pipe for years but were not sure how to start". I have a solution for that!! But all this attention sure did distract me from my game


what did you shoot?


----------



## EvanS

bogey for nine holes, but one of those strokes includes a "pure" 8-iron hitting a duck in mid-flight


----------



## smokeyscotch

EvanS said:


> Well I had an interesting morning. Just got back from playing a quick 9 holes and this was the first time I took a pipe with me instead of a cigar.
> Let's just say that my celebrity status at Diamond Bar GC is "just short" of being asked for an autograph
> 
> I thought that a cigar was always more convenient on the course, but truthfully not having to worry about humidity, where to set it, relight if it goes out, etc...was quite nice. And the PW&W #192 aroma seemed to be a hit with the ladies  instead of that "stinky cigar smell".
> 
> By the end of the round I now have 5 name/numbers of people I had never before met that "have been thinking about a pipe for years but were not sure how to start". I have a solution for that!! But all this attention sure did distract me from my game


Evan "The Pipe Playa" S. Grooving with the aromatic love potion.:r


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS said:


> bogey for nine holes, but one of those strokes includes a "pure" 8-iron hitting a duck in mid-flight


Too Bad you didn't knock him out or you could of had your new friends over for some Duck dinner and educated them on how to smoke pipes.


----------



## joed

EvanS said:


> bogey for nine holes, but one of those strokes includes a "pure" 8-iron hitting a duck in mid-flight


So that was at least one big birdie in the round!


----------



## EvanS

yeah, some roast duck would have been good. Anyway, 2 or 3 of them will likely be over on Sunday and want to learn some about pipes.
I wonder if I should make up a PowerPoint presentation? 

If only IHT would post that pic p


----------



## IHT

aloha.
had to take my son to see the dr this morning... his lower eyelid is all puffy, she thought it was a sty, but it's not. he just needs to keep his hands off the scratch and stop rubbing his eye... so, he's got drops for his eyes now.
that made me a few hours late for work, ended up having to work through lunch (not that i had to, just that i feel bad for missing the time).

sick of electronics. they go on the fritz if they're designed to stay in one spot, rack mounted, not flown all over the world in rollling racks, and when they pack 'em in cases/palates, they don't like that too much.
so, i got these really slick LCD color monitors for my DVD recorders, and one of them started going out on me while in Hawaii... 
then, my video mixer (an old panasonic mx-50 that needs to be replaced) had all the lights on the effects/color correction bus go out... still worked, but all the lights went out, right before the last meeting we filmed...
and our 16 pot Mackie audio mixer, the damn main mix has a short or something, which happens sometimes, and sometimes not. 
had to dig out the equipment, set it up in the conf room, try to recreate the problems.
the bigger issue is that i don't have extra equipment, the "fix it shop" on post here takes a while, and my equipment gets shipped out again on the 27th to Los Alamitos, CA, then directly to Boise, ID... 
i also have 9 PZM mic's i need to pick up from the repair shop as well.


----------



## 12stones

IHT said:


> aloha.
> had to take my son to see the dr this morning... his lower eyelid is all puffy, she thought it was a sty, but it's not. he just needs to keep his hands off the scratch and stop rubbing his eye... so, he's got drops for his eyes now.
> that made me a few hours late for work, ended up having to work through lunch (not that i had to, just that i feel bad for missing the time).
> 
> sick of electronics. they go on the fritz if they're designed to stay in one spot, rack mounted, not flown all over the world in rollling racks, and when they pack 'em in cases/palates, they don't like that too much.
> so, i got these really slick LCD color monitors for my DVD recorders, and one of them started going out on me while in Hawaii...
> then, my video mixer (an old panasonic mx-50 that needs to be replaced) had all the lights on the effects/color correction bus go out... still worked, but all the lights went out, right before the last meeting we filmed...
> and our 16 pot Mackie audio mixer, the damn main mix has a short or something, which happens sometimes, and sometimes not.
> had to dig out the equipment, set it up in the conf room, try to recreate the problems.
> the bigger issue is that i don't have extra equipment, the "fix it shop" on post here takes a while, and my equipment gets shipped out again on the 27th to Los Alamitos, CA, then directly to Boise, ID...
> i also have 9 PZM mic's i need to pick up from the repair shop as well.


That's cause in general, those are most likely Class 1 electronics that have really low standards when it comes to manufacturing quality. Basically, if there's a solder joint, it's good. They're not made for long term reliability in extreme environments. I mean, come on, if they were, you'd never have to replace them and who could make money like that?


----------



## IHT

EvanS said:


> If only IHT would post that pic p


it's in the "photos of your pipes" sticky. p



cquon said:


> Haven't been around for some time since getting hired on at the post office - lot of ten and twelve hour days the last few weeks. Haven't smoked a pipe in about four weeks, so need to catch up a little.


hope you're doing good, doyle. miss seeing you post around here.



EvanS said:


> bogey for nine holes, but one of those strokes includes a "pure" 8-iron hitting a duck in mid-flight


duck hook, into a duck, and instead of "bird", you got bogey? u sure you're not an ornithologist golfer?

---
hey, post 9,500!! NANNERS! or something :tg

---
last edit for this reply:

any pipe smokers live near Los Alamitos, CA? i'll be there, it seems, from 31 July - 13 August.


----------



## j6ppc

IHT said:


> any pipe smokers live near Los Alamitos, CA? i'll be there, it seems, from 31 July - 13 August.


Yes I'm very close - 20 minutes or so away @ worst, although I tend to smoke mostly cigars during the summer months. Give me a shout if you want to hook up.


----------



## IHT

word.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

IHT said:


> hey, post 9,500!! NANNERS! or something :tg


No one cares post whore!!!!!!!!:sb


----------



## IHT

indeed.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

How many times is your avatar going to change? It's freaking me out.


----------



## IHT

Kayak_Rat said:


> How many times is your avatar going to change? It's freaking me out.


quite... indeed.

who knows. who cares. i don't have a computer around with my old avatar right now. :tg
just waiting until some jackass gets "offended"... surprised nobody was offended by my "Iranian women pistol shooting" avatar? although a very famous photograph, surely there's some pansy ass who doesn't want us to offend anyone aorund these parts - even IF it's just a damn photo (or now a cartoon).

with that, i'm outta here. time to go crash my car on friday the 13th.


----------



## Nutiket_32

On a completely unrelated note, anybody here active on any other forums (pipe or not)?


----------



## EvanS

IHT said:


> any pipe smokers live near Los Alamitos, CA? i'll be there, it seems, from 31 July - 13 August.


I am about 40 minutes away, or so...I think it would be great to meet. Although I must admit I have trepidation that j6ppc would also be there, giving me a stern look and a scolding for missing SoCal without a truly valid excuse 

argh!!! wouldn't you know it? I leave for San Francisco on Monday and my wife could only get the one day off. <sigh> Seems like with the amount of local travel I'm doing she'd be able to go with me _sometime!!
_
Anyone out there doing any business travel and having ANY luck arranging for family to go along, meet a friend or whatever? Seems most of my plans fall by the wayside somehow......maybe it's me?
</sigh>


----------



## EvanS

Nutiket_32 said:


> On a completely unrelated note, anybody here active on any other forums (pipe or not)?


There's one other pipe-type forum but I rarely post. And I am still a member of some F-150 forums, but I also have not been on there much lately. That's about it.

Oh yeah - I also used to be on some auto detailing forums. But same as with the truck forums, I don't post much becuase I have not really been active with my vehicles because of work. I was never obsessive but I used to keep the cars at least show room clean at all times. Polymer sealants, DA polisher, always garaged, dust every morning (about 2 minutes each) and a quick detail every 4th day or so (about 6 minutes each) wash every 3 or so weeks.
Now my truck is parked outside due to work on the house and it's disgusting


----------



## DubintheDam

I have a 1964 Italian Vespa scooter in my basement, oh yeah and 4 bicycles, and another everyday run-about scooter on the front balcony...welcome to the world of a pipe smoker in Amsterdam, my wife has a driving license and I don't, and I can drive, and she can't....but sorry, no trucks!


----------



## Nutiket_32

i have a 2003 element, ugliest damn car there is, but had more interior room than my parents suburban. needs washed so bad, huge layer of dust across the dash as well


----------



## Nutiket_32

IHT said:


> quite... indeed.
> 
> who knows. who cares. i don't have a computer around with my old avatar right now. :tg
> just waiting until some jackass gets "offended"... surprised nobody was offended by my "Iranian women pistol shooting" avatar? although a very famous photograph, surely there's some pansy ass who doesn't want us to offend anyone aorund these parts - even IF it's just a damn photo (or now a cartoon).
> 
> with that, i'm outta here.


the iranian women pic was badass



> time to go crash my car on friday the 13th.


i call that sasieni banker if you still have it and die


----------



## smokehouse

IHT said:


> quite... indeed.
> 
> who knows. who cares. i don't have a computer around with my old avatar right now. :tg
> just waiting until some jackass gets "offended"... surprised nobody was offended by my "Iranian women pistol shooting" avatar? although a very famous photograph, surely there's some pansy ass who doesn't want us to offend anyone aorund these parts - even IF it's just a damn photo (or now a cartoon).
> 
> with that, i'm outta here. time to go crash my car on friday the 13th.


I like the Creepy guy one. That one suits you better. 



Nutiket_32 said:


> On a completely unrelated note, anybody here active on any other forums (pipe or not)?


I frequent these three forums, don't post much, but read a lot on them. Both have a lot of info.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/index.html
http://www.bassfishin.com/


----------



## Guest

IHT said:


> quite... indeed.
> 
> who knows. who cares. i don't have a computer around with my old avatar right now. :tg
> just waiting until some jackass gets "offended"... surprised nobody was offended by my "Iranian women pistol shooting" avatar? although a very famous photograph, surely there's some pansy ass who doesn't want us to offend anyone aorund these parts - even IF it's just a damn photo (or now a cartoon).
> 
> with that, i'm outta here. time to go crash my car on friday the 13th.


Offended Greg, Chicks with guns are HOT( really, head to toe black in the desert, HOT).:gn:c

Packing a large tobacco cellar takes a lot of boxes. Man, i love long distance moves. I hope this is the last big one.


----------



## IHT

Nutiket_32 said:


> i call that sasieni banker if you still have it and die


ironic... i was smoking that on the drive home from work. the airbag would've pushed it through the back of my throat.

INDEED. p

i can't count how many other forums i'm a member of... at least another 8-10 cigar/pipe related ones... and i use to be a "regular" in the fantasy football forums, about 3 or 4 of those as well, since the mid 90s. thinking about joining a photography forum... but probably won't. i'm only active, really active, on 2 forums right now, CS and KFFL.



DubintheDam said:


> I have a 1964 Italian Vespa scooter in my basement, oh yeah and 4 bicycles, and another everyday run-about scooter on the front balcony...welcome to the world of a pipe smoker in Amsterdam, my wife has a driving license and I don't, and I can drive, and she can't....but sorry, no trucks!


that's cuz you live in europe, dub.
the land of excellent public transportation, super high fines for tickets (along with year long suspensions of your license if you get a ticket in the first year)... and no trucks because they don't make 'em over there unless they're a "TRUCK" to be used for work.

i loved living in germany... no huge ol' family Vans, big ol' SUVs, Trucks, etc, taking up all that space and you can't see around 'em for crap. here in the states, all you see are HUGE vehicles, sucking up gas. 
little tiny bitchy women, yelling at their kids to sit down and shut up in the back of the Suburban that they shouldn't be driving because they can't see over the steering wheel... they have to make a 5 point turn just to get in/out of a parking spot at the grociery store... and they only have 1 or 2 kids, yet drive a vehicle that seats 8??!! they could easily get by with a VW van TDI, get 700 miles per tankful, and have plenty of room to spare inside.
but NOOOOOO, little 4'9" molly fatass has to drive the latest Cadillac Escelade with 22" rims. damn thing probably cost them $600/month in car payments, $100/month in credit card payments for the rims and tires (when the orginal rims were good enough)... and probably on $50,000/yr household income...

image is everything, just like the 7-Up comercial state. :sb


----------



## Nutiket_32

IHT said:


> i loved living in germany... no huge ol' family Vans, big ol' SUVs, Trucks, etc, taking up all that space and you can't see around 'em for crap. here in the states, all you see are HUGE vehicles, sucking up gas.
> little tiny bitchy women, yelling at their kids to sit down and shut up in the back of the Suburban that they shouldn't be driving because they can't see over the steering wheel... they have to make a 5 point turn just to get in/out of a parking spot at the grociery store... and they only have 1 or 2 kids, yet drive a vehicle that seats 8??!! they could easily get by with a VW van TDI, get 700 miles per tankful, and have plenty of room to spare inside.
> but NOOOOOO, little 4'9" molly fatass has to drive the latest Cadillac Escelade with 22" rims. damn thing probably cost them $600/month in car payments, $100/month in credit card payments for the rims and tires (when the orginal rims were good enough)... and probably on $50,000/yr household income...
> 
> image is everything, just like the 7-Up comercial state. :sb


yeah, unfortunatly thats my mom....i have two brothers, but we hardly ever ride altogether so must of the time she is driving the monstrosity by herself.....althought she is closer to 5'1 than 4'9. Dad drives a sierra 1500 pickup, but we have a farm a couple hours away and it actually gets used as intended.

since i asked about the other forums, im members of here, CF (never post), Internet Infidels (IIDB for short), and I believe a celtic fc forum. This is the only one i actively post on, although i read IIDB often and occasionally post.

www.iidb.org


----------



## EvanS

smokehouse said:


> I like the Creepy guy one. That one suits you better.
> 
> I frequent these three forums, don't post much, but read a lot on them. Both have a lot of info.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/index.html
> http://www.bassfishin.com/


I'm not so sure the creepy guy was crabby-looking enough 

Thanks for the link to the meat smokers (gawd I hated typing that here ). I will surely check this out as I have been experimenting with a Weber Bullet for the past several months. Thanks :tu


----------



## IHT

just had some Youngs Double Chocolate Stout w/ some vanilla ice cream. :dr
not as good as the "Yard House" makes it, but still good.

for some reason i can't get my file sharing program to work anymore... i need to get a few james brown tunes (super bad; talking loud and saying nothing).


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Open Thread*



IHT said:


> i've got this one, smokes great, just a shallow bowl. i got mine used for $20 on ebay.
> 
> these bjarnes look good, too.
> http://www.iwanries.com/Bjarne_C113.cfm


Has anyone else noticed that the pipes you see on the iwanries website are not necessarily the same pipes you end up getting? 

One of the things I like about most online pipe places is you get the same exact pipe that is in the picture (pipesandcigars, smokingpipes. . .). I bought a pipe from iwanries and this was not the case. I ended up having to return it and I had to email them several times before I got a response. This actually reminds me, I need to email them for an update. :hn


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Open Thread*



montecristo#2 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the pipes you see on the iwanries website are not necessarily the same pipes you end up getting?
> 
> One of the things I like about most online pipe places is you get the same exact pipe that is in the picture (pipesandcigars, smokingpipes. . .). I bought a pipe from iwanries and this was not the case. I ended up having to return it and I had to email them several times before I got a response. This actually reminds me, I need to email them for an update. :hn


I have ordered from iwan ries before and got the same pipe, the thing you have to be careful of is the machine made pipes with rustication because on everyone of those pipe the rusticated part is different. Bjarne pipes are a good example of it, they have the same shapes but random rustication.


----------



## Nutiket_32

Im leaving for vacation now, be back friday night


have fun at work everybody


----------



## DubintheDam

"little tiny bitchy women, yelling at their kids to sit down and shut up in the back of the Suburban that they shouldn't be driving because they can't see over the steering wheel... they have to make a 5 point turn just to get in/out of a parking spot at the grociery store... and they only have 1 or 2 kids, yet drive a vehicle that seats 8??!! "

In England and Ireland, SUV's are quickly becoming a womens only car, most of em say "I drive a jeep because it's safer for the kids", bullshit...IMHO...it's like a 'ladies to lunch' thing, it goes with their plastic surgery, both make them look ugly and stupid rather than intelligent and beautiful...would someone please tell them...not that it would do any good.

My dad used to always drive an old second hand Mercedes...until it would fall apart after 15/20 years and then buy another second hand old merc for another 15 years.

My brother has a chauffeur business in Ireland, he only drives BMW's 7 series $200,000 plus, but thats for his business, he stopped with mercs cause they don't have the quality anymore.

I can understand someone buying a quality car for work or long driving hours or for shear driving pleasure, but SUV's please...it's like driving around with a big sign over your car saying I am a complete jerk...style factor...zero...IMHO

That said, I always fancied an old Land Rover Turbo Diesel LWB with alu wheels, now there's a jeep with style and do anything, go anywhere abilities.

View attachment 12950


http://www.offroadexperience.com/wcb/naspecials1.htm
http://www.landroverusa.com/us/en/_maintools/Build Your Land Rover.htm


----------



## 12stones

j6ppc said:


> I'd grab one of the Tsuges from smokingpipes.com - the seem to be on sale quite frequently and the two I have are smoking very well indeed.





Kayak_Rat said:


> I keep all my pipes on a bookshelf, shelf. The cobs are pretty easy to come by. If you want some, my local shop keeps them in stock fairly regularly. If you want a few, let me know. The estates are a gamble some times. I would recommend buying a few cheaper pipes.


Morning all.

Alright, this should be here next week sometime.


----------



## DubintheDam

12stones said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Alright, this should be here next week sometime.


Nice, and at $60 odd (i think) bargain, me want one!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Great looking pipe Rick. I have been looking heaavily at getting a setter myself.


----------



## EvanS

12stones said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Alright, this should be here next week sometime.


NICE!! I love the shape, proportions and color...very subtle.
Either it's a shorty or the bowl is HUGE!!


----------



## 12stones

Kayak_Rat said:


> Great looking pipe Rick. I have been looking heaavily at getting a setter myself.


That's what sold me on this one. With having kids, many times I have to put the pipe down to handle a situation... This makes it easier. :tu


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Open Thread*



kheffelf said:


> I have ordered from iwan ries before and got the same pipe, the thing you have to be careful of is the machine made pipes with rustication because on everyone of those pipe the rusticated part is different. Bjarne pipes are a good example of it, they have the same shapes but random rustication.


Interesting. When I ordered a smooth churchwarden, they didn't remove the item number or picture from the website. When I got it, the color, grain and stain were different. Since I had dealt with smokingpipes, knoxcigars and smokershaven which remove stuff from the website in real-time, I was expecting to get the same pipe as in the picture.

Maybe for more expensive pipes they have a picture of the actual pipe you are buying. My guess is they have several of the similar designed churchwardens and just leave them in a category. I guess I would have preferred to know this before I ordered.

In the end, the stain, grain and color really didn't bother me, but the pipe had several imperfections that I thought might cause problems in the future.


----------



## IHT

DubintheDam said:


> In England and Ireland, SUV's are quickly becoming a womens only car, most of em say "I drive a jeep because it's safer for the kids", bullshit...IMHO...it's like a 'ladies to lunch' thing, *it goes with their plastic surgery,* both make them look ugly and stupid rather than intelligent and beautiful...would someone please tell them...not that it would do any good.


how true.
at my wife's 20 yr class reunion, there was this lady that i thought was someones grandma. she kept walking around with us, and then walked right into the reunion... i was amazed. 
she looked like she could've been over 50, but with plastic surgery and implants. she was one of those really "boney" lookin ladies, where her hip bones stuck way out... way too thin, and than all of the sudden, big ol' firm breasts??!! whatever.  and her plastic surgery made her look older, but with smooth skin. :al
---
my wife got all tore up (drunk) the night before at the "pre-reunion". there's a saloon they all use to hang out at, and sure enough, she got way drunk. she never drinks beer, but she was downing about a 12 pack of Coronas. i had a few Guiness', but went to the sitter and got my son (walked - our hotel was across the street)... took him back to the hotel. 
i ended up having to go back to the bar and get her... she was way past the "full" line on alcohol. she ended up u a few times, and i almost added to it....
she's never seen me drunk (probably cuz i don't get drunk), and the two times i've seen her messed up, i've had to carry her back to the car and help her yack without getting it all over the place.

"WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....." *burp* _"that tasted like puke."_


----------



## DubintheDam

I'm on the wagon these days, on the dry that is, pledged myself for a year. Doin' fine, the pipe sure as hell helps after a busy day though. Had to laugh at the 'wife getting wasted' story. I love it when my wifes has a few, not very often though. Booze and women don't go together too well...but as for Guinness and a pipe...made for each other.

I am convinced Guinness has developed to be the wonder drink that it is, due to its partnership with some good baccy. Right now I have an alco free beer, or a trendy herbal fizzy drink we get here, Amé, goes real well to.

Guiness is good for you, (fact actually, in small quantities, high in iron). But put a pipe with it and boy oh boy. I love the export stuff over here (bottled), it's 8%. Draught is about 4.5% in Ireland and bottled 5% (16, 9 and 10 proof in the states). Now lets not get me started about whisky, Bushmills, Redbreast, Powers, a good ol jamie...and the scotch too...time for another pipe me thinks.


----------



## 12stones

Morning all. Looks like everyone was busy this weekend and not posting here. Time is dragging by with my waiting for this new pipe. I'm pretty excited. Plus, now that I've actually broken in a pipe before, I think I might be able to get this one broken in pretty quickly.


----------



## IHT

aloha. 
my weekends are odd. my wife works thursday night from 7pm - 7am, so she sleeps during the day on friday, saturday and sunday (she works thur/fri/sat nights). so, gotta keep the son occupied and quiet at the same time.

sat. morning, i got up and got a ton of playground sand to add to our large (16' x 24') sandbox. my wife got one of those blow-up pools for my son while i was gone, put it on an area that wasn't level, and then when the water all spilled out the top, it washed away a lot of sand.
evidently, we have a hornet nest somewhere in the sandbox that i can't find, but plenty of hornets buzzing around the top of the sand, digging holes. i kill 'em when they land, but they don't get too pissy with me walking around, so i wonder if they're really hornets, and why are they hanging out in the sand??? i thought hornets built big nests?? they look like a hornet...

preface: my wife starts these projects around the house while i'm gone, then wants me to finish them... 
so, we've got this portion of the back yard that is the top of a slope. she decided to put some mulch down, plant 3 trees (forget what kind), and then the dog killed two of them by constantly peeing on them. so, we've got 1 left, and then weeds, because my wife loves her hostas, but never weeds the flower beds. 
alright, so i was going to rake up all the mulch, pick up the "weed barrier" that doesn't work, dig up that bush/tree thing, and then level out the ground and install some zoysia sod... never got to it.
i also wanted to spray my lawn with some "Jerry Baker" tonics to help it make it through this drought. my zoysia loves it, all the sun, but the rest of the lawn is going dormant. and because i was gone for 2 months during the growing season, i haven't had a chance to slow down any weed growth early on.... ugh.
we had the backyard landscaped about 4 years ago, grass was growing great, then the yearly drought hit and weeds popped up everywhere. crabgrass city... i had almost gotten rid of it all until this year when i was gone so long.
really pisses me off.
i got the front yard lookin good, except under our tree - the roots grow shallow, sucking all the nutrients out of the soil for the grass... gonna have that cut down, maybe next spring.

i need to get out there and dig up all that mulch, and was just about to start last night, then my wife gives the standard, "you know it's 100* out there?" 
of course i do, that's why i waited until it cooled off and the area i was going to work was in the shade. but, i take that as a hint to not work, so i sat my ass back down and didn't do it.

then while i'm BBQing, she comments, "now this is the time that i'd want to be working in the yard." 
 <--- you mean like i was PLANNING on doing?

i think i just need to do it, maybe put some headphones on, let my son do whatever it is he wants to...

i need to rent a bobcat, smooth out the ground on the utility easement behind our fence. i've cut down about 10 trees back there since i bought the house...

just rambling. i could go on for days.


----------



## kheffelf

Just got done mowing the yard, going out again to try my first bowl of Jubilee.


----------



## smokehouse

Good Morning all. I got one of those blow up pools too. They are touchy. My ground was a touch off level and the thing went sideways and lost the water.
As for weeds. I would recommend Preen. I put that stuff in my garden and flower beds and have maybe two or three weeds. The stuff is amazing.


----------



## smokeyscotch

smokehouse said:


> Good Morning all. I got one of those blow up pools too. They are touchy. My ground was a touch off level and the thing went sideways and lost the water.
> As for weeds. I would recommend Preen. I put that stuff in my garden and flower beds and have maybe two or three weeds. The stuff is amazing.


You mentioning losing the pool water reminds me of an event I had with a blow up pool. I had a Coleman Air Mattress, and decided my wife and I could float on it and get a little sun in our pool. If it got hot, just take a dip and get back on. My wife decided as I was holding the mattress, that she would just hop on from outside the pool. As she did, all I saw next were the bottoms of her feet and the back of the mattress going off the side. I couldn't catch it, though I tried. The pool collapsed, and washed her 40 yds. to the edge of the lawn, down a slight hill. Yard surfing at its best. I gave her a 10.  She on the other hand....:cwas not flattered to see me standing in a wad of plastic, laughing my arse off.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Spent the last couple of weeks dragging my daughter around to look at colleges, up and down the Northeast corridor. Searching for “the right fit”. 

Following ambitious college student guides, walking backwards, on tour reciting the colleges philosophies and positives of attending their school for the next four years. Strolling past and through building after building listening to the merits of each and then on to the dorms…a 15’ by 10’ room they’ll call home; two beds, two desks, two dressers, a window fan and some with even air conditioning…sharing a bathroom with 20 others…“Isn’t it great dad?”. Over there…up on the hill, a bunch of Greek houses, Frats…”It’s a part of our school but you don’t have to participate…oh but the parties are great!” I try not to think about that. 

So soon I’ll be sending her off to college, a bitter sweet thought, my “little girl” growing up …and if I’m lucky my hard earned money will reward her with a fine education and a good shot at a successful career …and maybe even an occasional basketball game, a "courtside comp." for dad…and if you’re watching on TV, she’ll be the one holding the sign just meant for me… 

“DAD…SEND MONEY”. 



.


----------



## IHT

nevermind.


----------



## EvanS

smokeyscotch said:


> You mentioning losing the pool water reminds me of an event I had with a blow up pool. I had a Coleman Air Mattress, and decided my wife and I could float on it and get a little sun in our pool. If it got hot, just take a dip and get back on. My wife decided as I was holding the mattress, that she would just hop on from outside the pool. As she did, all I saw next were the bottoms of her feet and the back of the mattress going off the side. I couldn't catch it, though I tried. The pool collapsed, and washed her 40 yds. to the edge of the lawn, down a slight hill. Yard surfing at its best. I gave her a 10.  She on the other hand....:cwas not flattered to see me standing in a wad of plastic, laughing my arse off.


now THAT, my man, is a story :r If it makes wifey feel any better tell her I also give her a 10!!


----------



## smokehouse

smokeyscotch said:


> You mentioning losing the pool water reminds me of an event I had with a blow up pool. I had a Coleman Air Mattress, and decided my wife and I could float on it and get a little sun in our pool. If it got hot, just take a dip and get back on. My wife decided as I was holding the mattress, that she would just hop on from outside the pool. As she did, all I saw next were the bottoms of her feet and the back of the mattress going off the side. I couldn't catch it, though I tried. The pool collapsed, and washed her 40 yds. to the edge of the lawn, down a slight hill. Yard surfing at its best. I gave her a 10.  She on the other hand....:cwas not flattered to see me standing in a wad of plastic, laughing my arse off.


:r Thanks for the laugh. At least she didn't get hurt.


----------



## DubintheDam

Guys, just a quickie, I'm off to Switzerland for 10 days vacation on Thursday, leaving the laptop in for a service while I am away, so the good news...no posts for a wee while (Banana hunt suspended..but I will be back)!.

So...I just want to take this opportunity to say thanks to all of you and your patience with my excessive needless posts (I don't DO middle weight)!. Over the past few weeks I've really enjoyed the club. I don't normally like chat clubs that much, but there's just a great vibe here, and a solid bonding of men amongst pipes. As I mentioned in my introduction I got turned down for the 'elite' Amsterdam Pipe Club. Well #^*" them, I'd rather be a Stogie any day.

Picture me on a terrace over looking the Alps, smokn' a pipe of Three Nuns, Julia Andrews eat your heart out..Oppps thats Austria, hell...close enough.

"the hills are alive...."


----------



## EvanS

DubintheDam said:


> ...so the good news...no posts for a wee while..."


now Dub...how could this ever be considered good news!!??

Have a great time - it sounds wonderful :tu


----------



## IHT

we'll be waiting for you, dub. have fun. say hello to the blondes for me... pick one. :tu


----------



## Hoplophile

DubintheDam said:


> As I mentioned in my introduction I got turned down for the 'elite' Amsterdam Pipe Club. Well #^*" them, I'd rather be a Stogie any day.


What a bunch of asshats those guys must be! On what basis were you denied? My guess would be for some chronic inability to be a pompous poseur. Have a great trip, and enjoy Switzerland!


----------



## dayplanner

Raining like a mofo here in Jersey. Haven't been able to fire up any pipes or cigars yesterday or today :c

I did score a sweet new ser jacopo though. Crazy looking hawkbill/ rhodesian/bulldog looking thing.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

carbonbased_al said:


> Raining like a mofo here in Jersey. Haven't been able to fire up any pipes or cigars yesterday or today :c
> 
> I did score a sweet new ser jacopo though. Crazy looking hawkbill/ rhodesian/bulldog looking thing.


Sorry to hear that Joe. I did get a new white water yack if you guys get flooded. I can float up there and help you protect your house from all the meth heads in the woods.


----------



## kheffelf

carbonbased_al said:


> Raining like a mofo here in Jersey. Haven't been able to fire up any pipes or cigars yesterday or today :c
> 
> I did score a sweet new ser jacopo though. Crazy looking hawkbill/ rhodesian/bulldog looking thing.


Wasn't able to smoke anything last night either. We had tornado warnings for awhile with thunderstorm warnings and about an hour later turned to flash flood warnings. Not to much sleep with all the thunder and rain hitting the house.


----------



## smokehouse

Same here. Have not been able to smoke anything since Sunday. After work for the last three days I had to take my son to Boy Scout Day Camp. We had a good time. Today I will make up for it with a few bowls of something and I got a couple ISOM's with my name on them.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

smokehouse said:


> Same here. Have not been able to smoke anything since Sunday. After work for the last three days I had to take my son to Boy Scout Day Camp. We had a good time. Today I will make up for it with a few bowls of something and I got a couple ISOM's with my name on them.


Your name is Bolivar???? 

Damn whitewater equipment is expensive. Better find the wife another part time job.


----------



## smokeyscotch

Kayak_Rat said:


> Your name is Bolivar????
> 
> Damn whitewater equipment is expensive. Better find the wife another part time job.


You gettin' a new boat/kayak? I always wanted to try that. Like sky diving though. Screas me just a li' bit. you got any cool kayak pics?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

smokeyscotch said:


> You gettin' a new boat/kayak? I always wanted to try that. Like sky diving though. Screas me just a li' bit. you got any cool kayak pics?


Hey Tim. switching from flat water to white water. Traded off my Old Town Nantucket for a Dagger Vortex. None of the gear is cross-useful. New skirt, paddle, pfd.

I higly recommend floating, be it fast or slow water.

I got some descent pics in the link in my sig line. I noticed you are a photog as well......would love to know what yout hought of some of them.


----------



## 12stones

Got my Tsuge today. Beautiful. Gonna start breakin' it in tonight. :tu

Hey Zack!


----------



## smokeyscotch

Kayak_Rat said:


> Hey Tim. switching from flat water to white water. Traded off my Old Town Nantucket for a Dagger Vortex. None of the gear is cross-useful. New skirt, paddle, pfd.
> 
> I higly recommend floating, be it fast or slow water.
> 
> I got some descent pics in the link in my sig line. I noticed you are a photog as well......would love to know what yout hought of some of them.


You got some great pics in there. I like how you shot them from near the water level. Gives a nice new perspective. Most water is shot from the bank, so that is a cool way of shooting. We have a creek that runs for miles that I would love to float. There are some endangered species of Lily on the creek, I would love to photograph. I bet the solitude is nice on the water.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

smokeyscotch said:


> You got some great pics in there. I like how you shot them from near the water level. Gives a nice new perspective. Most water is shot from the bank, so that is a cool way of shooting. We have a creek that runs for miles that I would love to float. There are some endangered species of Lily on the creek, I would love to photograph. I bet the solitude is nice on the water.


I love photography, but hadnt seen anything similiar. I was floating a river and hiked up a creek and gave it a shot. I really like the way you are looking down the plane of the water. If you can get out in a canoe/kayak I highly recommend it. There is nothing like catching a nature photo. No need to set anything up. Plus when I am having a bad time, I can look at the pics and go back. We will have to get you on skype so we can discuss photo junk.


----------



## sspolv

Ahhhh yes, today has been an exceptionally busy pipe day. A friend stopped by from a yard sale with a small bundle today. I was sitting on my deck smoking a pipe when he rolled up.

"Hey, Scott! I've got a project for us!"

Now, those words are usually the bane of my existence. It's happened before with my other friends who, upon spying a few pipes at a yard sale, buy them on the cheap and cheerfully turn to me to refurbish them for sale. I usually do it, mainly to get experience, but I dunno if I can get any more experience after catering to a dorm hall of 23 guys who had a penchant for broken pipes after I introduced the world of pipes to them. Needless to say, I sat quivering on the deck.

"Here, I got us 12 beautiful estate pipes. So......think you can fix 'em up?"

Ah, yes. I grimace as I look at the pipes. Decent condition upon first glance, but a peek in the bowls tells me the person before smoked only cherry aromatics, never ran pipe-cleaners through the stems, and wouldn't know what a pipe reamer looked like if it bit him in the arse. Naturally, I sigh a deep sigh, until he says a few magic words.

"I'll pay for the cleaning supplies, AND give you half profit!"

...

I just finished reaming them


----------



## IHT

sweet.

wish i had the time...
i did win a vintage tin of A&C peterson curly cut on ebay... the tin that guy was selling for $55 (buy it now), he put it up as a straight auction and i won it for $13.01!!!!


----------



## 12stones

Morning all. Never did get off the computer long enough to start breaking in my pipe last night. Guess I'll have to start today.


----------



## kheffelf

Off to play some golf today and then right after that off to work, haven't played golf in about a month so hopefully I do ok.


----------



## smokehouse

kheffelf said:


> Off to play some golf today and then right after that off to work, haven't played golf in about a month so hopefully I do ok.


Good Luck

Today is gonna be a good one. My parents took the kids this morning and are keeping them till tomarrow. So after work its off to JR's to spend some B-day money and then off to a nice dinner with the wife and I get to sleep in tomorrow. Ahh good times good times


----------



## Nutiket_32

Just got home from vacation, week of kayaking and tubing around Smith Mountain Lake, VA. Sore as hell but it was fun. Have to get up in the morning to mow a lady's yard, then back to sleep for me. Few more weeks of work and then off to college to waste everything I earned this summer. Probably going to put together a massive order of tobacco in the next week or so, I'll post what I'm thinking of getting and see if anyone has comments/suggestions.

Going back to Greg talking about hornets, I dumped a cooler full of water on a yellow jackets nest by accident this morning. Instead of going after me they attacked my idiot brother. It was a good way to start the day.


----------



## [OT] Loki

I may start taking my pipe to work and smoke a small bowl on my "smoke breaks" that I get


----------



## IHT

[OT] Loki said:


> I may start taking my pipe to work and smoke a small bowl on my "smoke breaks" that I get


i got a few at work as well... 
welcome down here in the pipe forum, kevin.

------

well, after work i went straight to "the grass pad" in KC (a large nursery) and picked up half a palatte of Zoysia sod (57 pads that are 18" x 24"). truck almost couldn't carry 'em (small Ranger, non 4x4). started smoothing out the ground where i had already dug up a truckful of mulch, the weekds, and the weedscreen that didn't work. decided to start on it - didn't stop until i couldn't see anymore (9:30-ish). had to get a shower, knock off the mud, finally get some dinner...
time for bed. got about 14 more pads to put down in the morning. may have to drive back into KC and pick up another 10 pads...

it's good to be home, but damn, i need a break.
no pipe for me tonight.


----------



## [OT] Loki

IHT said:


> i got a few at work as well...
> welcome down here in the pipe forum, kevin.


Thanks IHT. I've been having problems keeping my pipe lite so it's hard for me to post here really but i look forward to doing it more


----------



## IHT

it takes practice. all in the packing (and ensuring the tobacco is not too wet when you light fire to it).


----------



## [OT] Loki

IHT said:


> it takes practice. all in the packing (and ensuring the tobacco is not too wet when you light fire to it).


I think it's a packing issue. I'm going to have mike (shaggy) show me how next week


----------



## Nutiket_32

4 weeks and I'm off to college. Lots of 3 hour drives to smoke as much as I can without bothering anyone. 

Saw a couple pipes I liked early, both Sav's under 50 bucks, one on smoking pipes, one on frenchy's, might have to pick one up before long.

Taking a break from reading harry pottter (ordered it on amazon, didnt do anything crazy or wait in line, im not the obsessed fan type)

currently watching FC Chelsea vs. LA Galaxy, dont like chelsea but LA and mls in general suck, beckham or no beckham. Wish Celtics game was on tv tomorrow.

Anybody ever use an online television service? I'm thinking of subscribing to Celtic's Channel 67 so I can watch all the games but I'm not sure if it works with Vista. BTW, Vista is a steaming pile of :BS but it was all i could get on my laptop.


----------



## IHT

Nutiket_32 said:


> BTW, Vista is a steaming pile of :BS but it was all i could get on my laptop.


i agree. i got my wife a laptop after it came out, not cuz i wanted to... and Vista sucks. we still can't print off that computer.

not in a good mood tonight... little thing here, little thing there, all adding up to pissing me off.

so, i think i'm going to play Xbox, maybe hop on skype... i missed the show i wanted to watch tonight (laguna seca MotoGP qualifying on Speed). might as well hit up superbikeplanet.com and check out what's happened.


----------



## [OT] Loki

did you guys ever think about starting over with XP?


----------



## Nutiket_32

IHT said:


> i agree. i got my wife a laptop after it came out, not cuz i wanted to... and Vista sucks. we still can't print off that computer.


I had to get vista business for the school (im direct admit to the school of B&E and i hate it. I cant install my printer either and its pissing me off.


----------



## Nutiket_32

[OT] Loki said:


> did you guys ever think about starting over with XP?


Cost too much to buy to buy separately and hopefully vista will improve once the first service pack comes out.


----------



## IHT

[OT] Loki said:


> did you guys ever think about starting over with XP?


yes, i almost brought it home from work to wipe the Vista off and load XP. i might have to do that when i get time.
VISTA SUCKS.
and i hate all those "mac elitists", but i'm getting fed up with Windows stuff where you have to pay extra for this, pay for that...
i'm not "anti-windows" or "bill gates basher" - i give the guy credit for making a company and product that sold and sold and sold in this type of economy. give the guy some props, he did what we're suppose to do in America.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Nutiket_32 said:


> Cost too much to buy to buy separately and hopefully vista will improve once the first service pack comes out.


try hitting up your university's computer department and see what kind of deal they can give you on XP


----------



## Nutiket_32

[OT] Loki said:


> try hitting up your university's computer department and see what kind of deal they can give you on XP


they only support vista now, i checked....i really really wanted either xp pro or a mac, but as I have to be able to run some specific accounting software for B&E i got what they said to.


----------



## Nutiket_32

Its 3AM and I want to go to bed.

5 points if anyone can say what band says those words. Don't really know what the points are good for but yeah.

I just drank a pot of coffee and its 3:13 am here.

Good morning.


----------



## Nutiket_32

630 and im still the only one here. this forum gets rather boring late at night. Did manage to finish all of my book though, as well as played electric guitar on my porch at 5 am.


----------



## Mister Moo

Nutiket_32 said:


> ...this forum gets rather boring late at night. ..


That's why there's a coffee forum, Nu'ket. Someone's ALWAYS up over there. babbling mostly, but awake. Pipers are sensible people, by and large; they fade early and arise early.

Good moring, pipers. Hope your Sunday is peaceful wherever you are.


----------



## Nutiket_32

Mister Moo said:


> That's why there's a coffee forum, Nu'ket. Someone's ALWAYS up over there. babbling mostly, but awake. Pipers are sensible people, by and large; they fade early and arise early.
> 
> Good moring, pipers. Hope your Sunday is peaceful wherever you are.


it was my dad's folgers, it didn't seem safe to discuss on such hallowed ground as the coffee forum.

Weather is beautiful here now that its light.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Mister Moo said:


> That's why there's a coffee forum, Nu'ket. Someone's ALWAYS up over there. babbling mostly, but awake. *Pipers* are sensible people, *by and large*; they fade early and arise early.
> 
> Good moring, pipers. Hope your Sunday is peaceful wherever you are.


Are you saying us pipers are an overweight crowd??? I hope you espresso water pumps at only 150 degrees.......:c.

MOrning fellas. Nice day here. Watching the sunrise with a bowl of Dunhill Durbar in a BC Noseburner........off to respond to Dan's pm.


----------



## Mister Moo

Kayak_Rat said:


> Are you saying us pipers are an overweight crowd???


Your avatar excludes you from civilized discourse amonst pipers you... you... Ozarkle Ar-kansan. PM me all you want but you're still not gonna get my **** hound, chubby.










Back! Back!


----------



## Mister Moo

Nutiket_32 said:


> it was my dad's folgers, it didn't seem safe to discuss on such hallowed ground as the coffee forum.
> 
> Weather is beautiful here now that its light.


Not that hallowed over there; a little more hallowed than the Joke Forum, but less hallowed than the Pipe Lounge, IMHO.


----------



## EvanS

Mister Moo said:


> *Not that hallowed over there*; a little more hallowed than the Joke Forum, but less hallowed than the Pipe Lounge, IMHO.


uhhh, when did THIS start? I'm _still_ finding and pulling store-ground-decaf-laced cupie darts out of my back from the last time I was over there expressing something that even hinted at a wayward thought


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Mister Moo said:


> Your avatar excludes you from civilized discourse amonst pipers you... you... Ozarkle Ar-kansan. PM me all you want but you're still not gonna get my **** hound, chubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back! Back!


Yes master.....he...he.....right away.......errr........I dont want your stinking **** hound anyway. What would my wife do on the hunt if I had a dog to chase the *****. I just tell her they got into her shoes and chewed a few up. And what kind of a name is "chubby"? everyone knows only name for a good hound is Flash......gittygittygitty.

Civilization is a fable the city slickers make up do to their jealousy of our freedom...........


----------



## Mister Moo

EvanS said:


> uhhh, when did THIS start? I'm _still_ finding and pulling store-ground-decaf-laced cupie darts out of my back from the last time I was over there expressing something that even hinted at a wayward thought


Hello? Yeah, right. 

There is quite a difference between hallowed'y and heresy, Ev's. If I recall you were wandering aimlessly around the (mable halls of the) coffee forum WAY beyond the lobby, without an ID badge, escort or a security clearance, posing as a roaster. If memory serves. The darts in your back were not meant to hurt you, by the way. They are merely tracking devices so your activities can be monitored. For your own protection, really.

Sorry. I know this is a pipe thread. :r


----------



## EvanS

Mister Moo said:


> Hello? Yeah, right.
> 
> There is quite a difference between hallowed'y and heresy, Ev's. *If I recall you were wandering aimlessly around the (mable halls of the) coffee forum WAY beyond the lobby, without an ID badge, escort or a security clearance, posing as a roaster*. If memory serves. The darts in your back were not meant to hurt you, by the way. They are merely tracking devices so your activities can be monitored. For your own protection, really.
> 
> Sorry. I know this is a pipe thread.


Alright Mr Moo - I know that if you have a point you'll make it eventually

And I never posed as a roaster. It was pre-roast post, giving you all fair warning as to what was coming. The fact that none of it has materialized is beside the point. And it's true, while the darts didn't hurt...and I know they weren't mean to... i doubt they tracked my whereabouts all that well. Because if they did someone in the Coffee Forum would have surely come and steered me clear of the last 2 months spent in the UnsealedCanisterofChocFullONuts.alt.com.org Forums............right??

RIGHT??

:al

Dang but I love this new MacBook


----------



## smokeyscotch

Nutiket_32 said:


> Its 3AM and I want to go to bed.
> 
> 5 points if anyone can say what band says those words. Don't really know what the points are good for but yeah.
> 
> I just drank a pot of coffee and its 3:13 am here.
> 
> Good morning.


Matchbox 20?


----------



## Mister Moo

Nutiket_32 said:


> "Its 3AM and I want to go to bed..."


Wassamatta? Got a lady running through your head?


----------



## Nutiket_32

smokeyscotch said:


> Matchbox 20?


They Have a song called 3AM, but they didn't write that.

Hint: Not a 'pop' band, started out as a frat jam band.


----------



## Nutiket_32

Mister Moo said:


> Wassamatta? Got a lady running through your head?


Winner! sort of. Thats the next liine, so Ill assume you know who it is.

You only get 2.


----------



## Mister Moo

Nutiket_32 said:


> Winner! sort of. Thats the next liine, so Ill assume you know who it is.
> 
> You only get 2.


I was just being coy. Gimmee my points or I'll send you a box of dirty pipe cleaners, Nu'ket. :tg

Do it! OAR else.


----------



## Nutiket_32

Mister Moo said:


> I was just being coy. Gimmee my points or I'll send you a box of dirty pipe cleaners, Nu'ket. :tg
> 
> Do it! OAR else.


You can have 2 more, but then I'm cutting you off. Don't need another addiction.

Edit: Actually, you don't get two more, as it wont let me.


----------



## Nutiket_32

Long day. Worked from 730 to 5, came home and went for a run. Came back home and are some dinner before scrubbing my car inside and out. Now its 9 o clock and there is no chance of a bowl before bed. On the bright side, I managed to blast some Dave Matthews Band while I was washing the car.

How has everyone elses day gone?


----------



## IHT

Nutiket_32 said:


> On the bright side, I managed to blast some Dave Matthews Band while I was washing the car.
> 
> How has everyone elses day gone?


you say that as it's a good thing. 

well, i went to work, the Colonel who needed me to edit some videos forgot the DVD. had to take some pictures of our mobile video equipment racks because a bidder came over to see if they could help us out with buying more equipment as our is about 8 years old (we have 2 new teams forming - anyone need a job). put the photos in a ppt file, talked with the guys when they got there - which was during my lunch time. took the rest of the day off... but not really, as we all know there's a reason to take off work. 
spent the rest of the day outside in the blazing KC sun looking at cars. my wife wants to get rid of her dream car (Lexus GS400)... so, we stopped by the bmw place, a nissan place, a porsche/benz/range rover place, to a subaru place, to another subaru place... 
might end up with an '06 Subaru Tribeca limited edition. we had an '08 when we were on vacation, my wife loved it. it has less than 20k miles, great condition, etc, etc. msrp is 32k, and we're at 25k right now.... waiting to hear from them tomorrow....

got home around 7:30pm, started mowing. a little more than an hour later, i'm down here downing a few gallons of water and catching up on my fantasy football leagues (a bad trade went down in one of my dynasty leagues - huge debate of the vetoeing of that trade). and now i'm here, still soaked in sweat, seeing double cuz i'm tired, didn't have anything to smoke...

definitely will NOT blast any dave matthews band though... u
just messin, nutsack. we know how you hippie-tree-huggin-frat-boys love that wimpy music.


----------



## Nutiket_32

IHT said:


> \
> definitely will NOT blast any dave matthews band though... u
> just messin, nutsack. we know how you hippie-tree-huggin-frat-boys love that wimpy music.


haha, my dad feels the same way about DMB, but hes just an old guy. I can get some death metal on if that better suits your tastes. 
Im sorry i dont have anything youd like, britney spears, nsync, any of that crap.:fu


----------



## Mister Moo

I am starting to be very impressed with the tone of this thread, Nutsack... :r

Glad to see IHT is keeping his edge. Dull-witted overly bland pipe forums all begin with "alt dot something". None of that milquetoast here. Here here.


----------



## kheffelf

Talking about OAR, saw them in concert last year it was pretty good.


----------



## EvanS

My day was interesting...in Sacramento this week to deal with local airspace managers so i did that yesterday. Today there is a digital telecomm training course starting up here at the No Cal Air Traffic Control center. Well the instructor had to fly home for a family emergency (everything turned out OK) so they came and got me out of conferences to set up the digital lab and present the course.
Gotta admit I did pretty good for coming in cold and never seeing this course's material before. But like The Sack it turned into a loong day. Started around 0600 and just now got back to the hotel. Only 2 more days of this and then back home.
Turned on the tube while smoking Irish Oak and had the misfortune of seeing Boy Britney on America's Got Talent. Kinda funny actually but, I already only have one good eye and this scene put me at risk for losing the good one.

Wait a minute.....I hear Megadeth coming from the atrium...............hmm, smell cigars too.
Gonna go check it out
Good evening all....


----------



## Nutiket_32

kheffelf said:


> Talking about OAR, saw them in concert last year it was pretty good.


They are coming here in a couple weeks but I think im out of town. Fuel is coming to regatta, ill probably go to that as its free. WVU has a big series of concerts once the year starts, itll be nice.

I need to get some megadeth, I like older metallica and slayer.


----------



## IHT

what about "stormtroopers of death"?? speak english or die album was pretty darn good back in the day... y'know, when you guys were still in the embrionic stages, splitting cells, doubline in size every few hours.... :ss


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> what about "stormtroopers of death"?? speak english or die album was pretty darn good back in the day... y'know, when you guys were still in the embrionic stages, splitting cells, doubline in size every few hours.... :ss


Not a metal fan at all, that album came out in 95, a little to heavy for me only being nine at the time.


----------



## Nutiket_32

IHT said:


> what about "stormtroopers of death"?? speak english or die album was pretty darn good back in the day... y'know, when you guys were still in the embrionic stages, splitting cells, doubline in size every few hours.... :ss


Have to break out some Gregorian Chant for back when you were still an embryo. How was seeing Shakespeare when he was still alive?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Looks like old man Greg is drugging up bad music again.


----------



## Big T

kheffelf said:


> Not a metal fan at all, that album came out in 95, a little to heavy for me only being nine at the time.


Actually came out long before 95 (you must be looking at a reissue).

I thought I was the only one who owned that record. I guess we're really showing our age here, Greg. p


----------



## IHT

Nutiket_32 said:


> Have to break out some Gregorian Chant for back when you were still an embryo. How was seeing Shakespeare when he was still alive?


if you can't rock out w/ your c*ck out TO THIS, you don't have hair one on your testes.

i think i blew out my C3 bangin my head just last night.


----------



## Nutiket_32

IHT said:


> if you can't rock out w/ your c*ck out TO THIS, you don't have hair one on your testes.
> 
> i think i blew out my C3 bangin my head just last night.


Dont you need hair to correctly headbang?


----------



## IHT

Big T said:


> Actually came out long before 95 (you must be looking at a reissue).
> 
> I thought I was the only one who owned that record. I guess we're really showing our age here, Greg. p


true.
i know it came out before i was in the Army, which was '90.



Nutiket_32 said:


> Dont you need hair to correctly headbang?


no, you just take of your t-shirt halfway over your head, let it drape to the front and begin the skull crushing.
everyone's doing it, only squares would tell their parents, though.


----------



## Nutiket_32

IHT said:


> no, you just take of your t-shirt halfway over your head, let it drape to the front and begin the skull crushing.
> everyone's doing it, only squares would tell their parents, though.


such a bad role model for the younger generation.


----------



## kheffelf

Big T said:


> Actually came out long before 95 (you must be looking at a reissue).
> 
> I thought I was the only one who owned that record. I guess we're really showing our age here, Greg. p


Yep I was wrong, 1985. I wasn't born yet.


----------



## dayplanner

kheffelf said:


> Yep I was wrong, 1985. I wasn't born yet.


Damn that makes me feel old.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

carbonbased_al said:


> Damn that makes me feel old.


You should look in the mirror Gramps.

SLOW day here today. Going to hit the creeks this afternoon, cant friggin wait.


----------



## dayplanner

Kayak_Rat said:


> You should look in the mirror Gramps.


Been thinking about getting some hair dye. The whole pre-mature graying thing is killing me


----------



## Kayak_Rat

carbonbased_al said:


> Been thinking about getting some hair dye. The whole pre-mature graying thing is killing me


I hear Depends is comng out with a dye/diapers combo. I will keep an eye out for one.

Graying???? Your not much older than I am. Maybe its the no bathing thats keeping my hair red.


----------



## dayplanner

Kayak_Rat said:


> I hear Depends is comng out with a dye/diapers combo. I will keep an eye out for one.
> 
> Graying???? Your not much older than I am. Maybe its the no bathing thats keeping my hair red.


Maybe. I'm having a first quarter crisis!


----------



## Guest

carbonbased_al said:


> Been thinking about getting some hair dye. The whole pre-mature graying thing is killing me


I hear ya on that, been heading down that road since i was 23.


----------



## Nutiket_32

kheffelf said:


> Yep I was wrong, 1985. I wasn't born yet.


I too was yet to be born. Hell, even the original 95 date still had me in the second grade.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Man.....not born before 85.....damn. Maybe I shouldnt read all the posts. Makes me feel old as well.


----------



## Nutiket_32

So that we dont hurt the old guys feelings too much, Im changing subject.

Anyone in college / recently out of college have any suggestions on stuff to bring that the average person might not think of? WVU does have a fairly strict rule on appliances in the dorm though, so sandwhich makers, etc are out.


----------



## kheffelf

Nutiket_32 said:


> I too was yet to be born. Hell, even the original 95 date still had me in the second grade.


95 I was 9 years old, not sure what grade that would have been, I graduated in 04 so I guess that would put me in 3rd grade.


----------



## Mister Moo

This '85/'95 thing is tearing me up. Can we go back to Zack and Nut' bashing, please.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Mister Moo said:


> This '85/'95 thing is tearing me up. Can we go back to Zack and Nut' bashing, please.


Dano.....hoe goes the hitch hunting bike boy???? Did you get a chance to look at the Cabelas rig?


----------



## Nutiket_32

Mister Moo said:


> This '85/'95 thing is tearing me up. Can we go back to Zack and Nut' bashing, please.


The correct term is "Nut cracking"


----------



## dayplanner

Root said:


> I hear ya on that, been heading down that road since i was 23.


Yeah, it sucks. I just can't bring myself to go buy "Just For Men" hair dye yet. I'm 24, shouldn't need that chit yet. And I don't care what Keith Hernandez says about it, it looks fake.

It's kinda funny, my dads 48, jet black hair, not a grey hair on his head. Not one. Here I am, half his age, and greying at a prodigious rate! :c


----------



## sspolv

Nutiket_32 said:


> So that we dont hurt the old guys feelings too much, Im changing subject.
> 
> Anyone in college / recently out of college have any suggestions on stuff to bring that the average person might not think of? WVU does have a fairly strict rule on appliances in the dorm though, so sandwhich makers, etc are out.


There are three things that should be on your list. They are WD-40, duct tape, and hex keys. They're all cheap, all easy to find, and will ultimately save you in many, many ways. Whether it's repairing a broken laptop bag strap to doing an emergency furniture move to hide dirty clothing and other unmentionables, to the wide varieties of use for WD-40...it's imperative that you get them. As far as pipes are concerned, invest in a small pipe rack if you don't have one. Not only do they keep your pipes from sliding into the inevitable mess of stuff that ends up piling everywhere...they show off your pipes to people passing by. Got a few friends/smoking buddies that way. Oh, and a few cheap Bics never hurt either. Lemme know if you need any more advice.


----------



## Mister Moo

Kayak_Rat said:


> Dano.....hoe goes the hitch hunting bike boy???? Did you get a chance to look at the Cabelas rig?


I made the Thule/REI trunk rack move and it has been catastrophic. Neither of our bike frames fit over the rack. I am back to ground zero - contemplating a rethinking of the roof mount situation.

Maybe I would be better off to just concentrate on just riding the dang bike rather than finding a way to drive it around.


----------



## Nutiket_32

Damn new bananas, i thought i was getting another bunch and al they did was change color to the way they were before.


----------



## IHT

nanners.


----------



## Nutiket_32

IHT said:


> nanners.


you just like your fancy mod icon.


----------



## Nutiket_32

It's dark as night, but day above
Bears resemblance to my lost love
Surrounds me now and all around
Neptune sits with his spear and crown 

She is my life, my only one
Now disappears like the setting sun
He must be angry now at our trespass
Though his trident may not damage us 

For we are lost in his watery world
Down we go like a flag unfurled
Into the depths of deep dispair
This isn't right, but what is fair? 

I see her sliding deeper down
But, in sleep, she wears not a frown
So peaceful she seems in death's embrace
Though all life's light has left her face 

Strands of brown, green and gray
Brush past to guide my way
What is that sound, that crashing roar
Have we finally reached the shore? 

On the rocky beach we land
But Neptune has a last demand
I reach down but there is no pulse
With that thought, my will is lost 

Into the sea once more I go
From now on life is just a show
She left me without a sound
With one last breath, I'm off to drown. 


---------------------------------------------
Felt like sharing.


----------



## EvanS

IHT said:


> what about "stormtroopers of death"?? speak english or die album was pretty darn good back in the day... y'know, when you guys were still in the embrionic stages, splitting cells, doubline in size every few hours.... :ss


Just got back to the hotel and I see this? Good criminey anway? Am I the only one here that isn't still wet behind the ears? Gawd I hope none of you are one of my long lost offspring.....

babies


----------



## [OT] Loki

i picked up 12.5 grams of pipe backy for $5.04 candian... not sure what kind it is other than it's a house brand any maybe hockeydad can help me out here.


----------



## dayplanner

Nutiket_32 said:


> It's dark as night, but day above
> Bears resemblance to my lost love
> Surrounds me now and all around
> Neptune sits with his spear and crown
> 
> She is my life, my only one
> Now disappears like the setting sun
> He must be angry now at our trespass
> Though his trident may not damage us
> 
> For we are lost in his watery world
> Down we go like a flag unfurled
> Into the depths of deep dispair
> This isn't right, but what is fair?
> 
> I see her sliding deeper down
> But, in sleep, she wears not a frown
> So peaceful she seems in death's embrace
> Though all life's light has left her face
> 
> Strands of brown, green and gray
> Brush past to guide my way
> What is that sound, that crashing roar
> Have we finally reached the shore?
> 
> On the rocky beach we land
> But Neptune has a last demand
> I reach down but there is no pulse
> With that thought, my will is lost
> 
> Into the sea once more I go
> From now on life is just a show
> She left me without a sound
> With one last breath, I'm off to drown.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> Felt like sharing.


Go outside,
it dark at night;
See he dog,
Do he bite?

Kill my landlord,
Kill my landlord.


----------



## IHT

cquon said:


> Go outside,
> it dark at night;
> See he dog,
> Do he bite?
> 
> Kill my landlord,
> Kill my landlord.


lol, doyle... i haven't seen that in a long, long time.

"WHO IS IT?"


----------



## Nutiket_32

Just got back from lunch with our CFO and a senior partner of E&Y (not bad for an intern right?) but thats not the good part.
Had the absolute best seafood dish I have ever eaten. It was a baked flounder stuffed with maryland crab, spinach, leeks, and mushrooms. It was flatout amazing. Now for more hours and hours of scanning documents.


----------



## IHT

just got back from getting the Subaru Tribeca... :tu
ours is more of a slate green that came on their LE's.


----------



## dayplanner

IHT said:


> lol, doyle... i haven't seen that in a long, long time.
> 
> "WHO IS IT?"


Eddie Murphy, from his SNL days.


----------



## Nutiket_32

IHT said:


> just got back from getting the Subaru Tribeca... :tu
> ours is more of a slate green that came on their LE's.


Nice looking car, Don't know much about subarus except my neighbor had one and loved it.


----------



## IHT

cquon said:


> Eddie Murphy, from his SNL days.


i knew that, that's why i said, "who is it?" <--- that's what he use to yell whenever the cops would knock on his door. i loved those days of SNL...



Nutiket_32 said:


> Nice looking car, Don't know much about subarus except my neighbor had one and loved it.


we had the new '08 up in Montana on vacation. her Lexus was nearly 100k miles, although could've gone on for another 100k. 
we both really liked it. i prefer the 06/07 grille, like the one we got, and in the picture. the interiors are all identical - the 08 has a 3.6l engine, ours has a 3.0 (250 hp). nice ride, nice interior, reliable, etc, etc.


----------



## Nutiket_32

IHT said:


> we had the new '08 up in Montana on vacation. her Lexus was nearly 100k miles, although could've gone on for another 100k.
> we both really liked it. i prefer the 06/07 grille, like the one we got, and in the picture. the interiors are all identical - the 08 has a 3.6l engine, ours has a 3.0 (250 hp). nice ride, nice interior, reliable, etc, etc.


Does it get decent mileage?


----------



## Guest

IHT said:


> just got back from getting the Subaru Tribeca... :tu
> ours is more of a slate green that came on their LE's.


Nice buy Greg. I can say i have only love for subaru's. Had a Legacy Sedan in collage that saved me and my future wifes azz after a macho man in a white f150 tried to take off my front end after he failed to overtake an Ambulance (SSOB) in a driving blizzard on the interstate. I was forced down an embankment right next to a large stream which i was able avoid by whipping the subaru around 180 degrees so it pointed up hill. Got out and looked around for damage. Only thing i found was a refecter post had ripped a mud flap off the rear tire. Lucky!!

A kind sir stop and asked if we needed a tow out. I looked up the 12 feet banking and told him " This is a Subaru and i think i can get out of this, just let me know when there is a break in the slow moving traffic. And i tell ya with 5 inchs of blowing snow over long grass it was like pulling up a gravel drive. No spin no fishtail no nothing. Should have seen the face of the guy who stopped to help, his jaw was to the road, couldn't believe it was that easy. Once we got back on to the road we were able to see why MR f150 wanted my space on the road ,as there was a pile up on the far side of the bridge in the passing lane.

Indeed that subaru earned it weight in gold on that trip college after Christmas. As it was, a long one day trip turned into a long three day trek. 
Only time i've ever seen it snow in a car while driving (white out gale off Lake Superior).

That trip and too many others like it sold me on Subaru. 
Have 04 Outback now and i've never regreted owning it.

HOpe ya'll never have to put it to the test..


----------



## IHT

Nutiket_32 said:


> Does it get decent mileage?


runs on premium and gets around 21mpg on average - which is exactly what the big ol' V8 Lexus got.

root, i kept trying to pimp the outback or forrester, but for some reason she was against it - she thinks the forrester is ugly/boxy (yet wanted to look at a Volvo station wagon)??? 
i think she's too wrapped up in "image" sh*t, to be honest.
matter of fact, she thought subaru's were crap until we had one as our rental in montana.

those outbacks/forresters are nice. have tons of room in 'em, and sit up a lot higher than standard sedans (not to mention traction).


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Niki is wanting an SUV. We may have to swing by the Subaru dealership and look around. I second the Outbacks. Wanted a Baja for the longest time.


----------



## Nutiket_32

ive seen a couple of these in the anything but forum but they are all for cigars. Do we have anyone in here interested in a fantasy football league, everyone send a tin or two (or whatever we decide) to the winner? If we can get people, ill set it up.


----------



## IHT

i've been playing FF since before you were born.
if you want a challenge, although too late to sign up for new leagues, check out http://dynasty.efsports.com/ 
:tu

i play in too many leagues as it is. haven't done a re-draft league in years, they get too easy and too boring come week 2 because nobody wants to trade and the bad teams take no penalties for sucking, yet they get rewarded with first FA pickups.

but, if you want to set one up, i may join for poops n grins.


----------



## Puffy69

hey! i smoked 2 bowls in a row today for the first time..:chk:r


----------



## Nutiket_32

IHT said:


> i've been playing FF since before you were born.
> :tu


ok gramps



IHT said:


> but, if you want to set one up, i may join for poops n grins.


ok, that makes two, we obviously need more.


----------



## EvanS

Nutiket_32 said:


> ok, that makes two, we obviously need more.


Two is all you need to just go ahead and play the Championship Game right now....sparing the rest of us.


----------



## Nutiket_32

My grandpa got taken to the hospital today for weakness in his right arm and leg. A CAT scan shows he has a tumor less than an inch in his brain, they dont know if its malignant or not. He lived through a couple bullets, malaria, and kicked melanomas ass 30 years ago so hopefully he'll beat this bastage too. Ill probably only be on here sporadically untill we know what all is up so yeah.


----------



## IHT

sorry to hear.
i feel for ya, i got the news about my dad being in ICU with a massive stroke while i was packing for a bus. trip to germany back in feb '04. all my mom could say was, "you gotta come home."


----------



## Nutiket_32

i got to see him last weekend, my dad is going to the hospital tomorrow (its two hours away)..im waiting to see whether to cancel my beach trip and go there or if hes going to be back mowing the grass by sunday (and if you dont think thats possible, you aint met earl....the man cut off half his hand and cured it with peroxide instead of the massivr amount of stitches he should have had....was using a chainsaw within hours.)


----------



## DubintheDam

Nutiket_32 said:


> i got to see him last weekend, my dad is going to the hospital tomorrow (its two hours away)..im waiting to see whether to cancel my beach trip and go there or if hes going to be back mowing the grass by sunday (and if you dont think thats possible, you aint met earl....the man cut off half his hand and cured it with peroxide instead of the massivr amount of stitches he should have had....was using a chainsaw within hours.)


They don't make em like they used to, that's for sure. I wish your grandfather all the best. 'Sterk' (be strong) as the dutch say here in Holland.


----------



## Puffy69

oh my..spent 3 hrs looking at pipes online today..its starting and i can feel myself starting to slip..my wife is gonna kill me when she realizes im sucked into another money pit..LOL.

Oh man!..i forgot, she can read this..


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Rock Star said:


> oh my..spent 3 hrs looking at pipes online today..its starting and i can feel myself starting to slip..my wife is gonna kill me when she realizes im sucked into another money pit..LOL.
> 
> Oh man!..i forgot, she can read this..


Bruce had a great way to cope.......sell your cigars.


----------



## Guest

Nutiket_32 said:


> My grandpa got taken to the hospital today for weakness in his right arm and leg. A CAT scan shows he has a tumor less than an inch in his brain, they dont know if its malignant or not. He lived through a couple bullets, malaria, and kicked melanomas ass 30 years ago so hopefully he'll beat this bastage too. Ill probably only be on here sporadically untill we know what all is up so yeah.


Sorry to hear about you grandfather, Nutiket. My dad has been battling glioblastoma multiforme, the nasty bitch of brain cancer, for almost two years now. The first tumor they were able to get, the current two they can't. Its a hard thing to deal with knowing only 5% live past two years. I hope it works out for your grandpa.

James


----------



## bonggoy

TGIF!!! BBQ friday at work later at lunch which I am looking forward to. Dinner with in-laws later (which I am not looking forward to).


----------



## Puffy69

Kayak_Rat said:


> Bruce had a great way to cope.......sell your cigars.


:r:hn


----------



## montecristo#2

Rock Star said:


> oh my..spent 3 hrs looking at pipes online today..its starting and i can feel myself starting to slip..my wife is gonna kill me when she realizes im sucked into another money pit..LOL.
> 
> Oh man!..i forgot, she can read this..


I know how you feel.

It is much more enjoyable to look at pipes than cigars. Every time smokingpipes.com sends out a newsletter, I end up buying another pipe. I just can't seem to resist smooth briar. :hn :hn 

Then there is briarblues.com, he seems to get new pipes almost daily and some of them are just amazing. I only wish I could afford some of the higher end pipes, although he has cheaper ones as well.

This one is absolutely beautiful, but way too pricey for me. I only wish I had the money for this one. Link


----------



## kheffelf

montecristo#2 said:


> I know how you feel.
> 
> It is much more enjoyable to look at pipes than cigars. Every time smokingpipes.com sends out a newsletter, I end up buying another pipe. I just can't seem to resist smooth briar. :hn :hn
> 
> Then there is briarblues.com, he seems to get new pipes almost daily and some of them are just amazing. I only wish I could afford some of the higher end pipes, although he has cheaper ones as well.
> 
> This one is absolutely beautiful, but way too pricey for me. I only wish I had the money for this one. Link


I am with you on that, I love looking at pipes online, my favorite one is the update at thepiperack on Fridays, one day I will buy a Cavicchi that they sell. Another one that I have had my eye on is this Castello. I really like the Sea Rock finish he has.
http://www.briarblues.com/mih01.htm


----------



## IHT

open thread, huh?

sorry i haven't been on much lately. there were some topics i was wanting to start, just haven't hd the time or net access, and when i do have it, i have other stuff to do... 

i could go on a rampage right about now... sick of so much shiat that just about anything is going to set me off... i was so PO'd yesterday at lunch, we ended up driving in circles for 30 minutes cuz we couldn't find a place to eat... i gave up.

y'know, just sick of everything... isn't there a country song by george strait, something about "i hate everything"... 

well, that's how i'm feelin. just edgy/pizzed, etc. don't know why.
was even a little pizzed off enough to nearly throw my sasieni cuz i coudn't get my tobacco lit.. i don't know what the deal is...

bah. :tg


----------



## montecristo#2

IHT said:


> open thread, huh?
> 
> sorry i haven't been on much lately. there were some topics i was wanting to start, just haven't hd the time or net access, and when i do have it, i have other stuff to do...
> 
> i could go on a rampage right about now... sick of so much shiat that just about anything is going to set me off... i was so PO'd yesterday at lunch, we ended up driving in circles for 30 minutes cuz we couldn't find a place to eat... i gave up.
> 
> y'know, just sick of everything... isn't there a country song by george strait, something about "i hate everything"...
> 
> well, that's how i'm feelin. just edgy/pizzed, etc. don't know why.
> was even a little pizzed off enough to nearly throw my sasieni cuz i coudn't get my tobacco lit.. i don't know what the deal is...
> 
> bah. :tg


I think you need to buy yourself a new pipe! That should make you feel a little better.  :r :r

Sorry to hear things are rough these days, we all go through some :bs at one time or another.


----------



## DubintheDam

Bushmills, Blues and University Flake, not too many mind. "Ah sure, she'll be right as rain in no time". Don't give yourself a hard time, remember everything changes but you still won't win the Lotto. That's life, a roller coaster with squeaky wheels, cause some jerk stole the oil can!


----------



## DubintheDam

If it makes you feel any better, you can have my banana's, now there's generosity for ya.


----------



## kheffelf

Didn't know where us to put this but I just got the new email from Rad Davis about him adding pipes to his site and if I had IHT type money the new Canadian on the website would be mine. Indeed.
http://raddavispipes.com/pipes.htm


----------



## IHT

kheffelf said:


> ... and if I had IHT type money the new Canadian on the website would be mine. Indeed.
> http://raddavispipes.com/pipes.htm


indeed.

i'm fuggin tired. didn't go to bed until 3am out here this morning, went into work early... i'm tired, got a headache... got another early morning tomorrow, need to go to bed...
i feel like putting 12 breath-right strips on my head, across my eyelids, etc.

i'm tired, if i didn't say before.


----------



## Nutiket_32

im at the beach, past two days the heat index was above 120. Today is supposed to be 115. Its almost too hot to move, yet the water is ice. O well, better than being at work. 

As a side note, one week till college and my big TAD attack.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Good morning all. Temperatures here in Florida in the mid 90s and very sticky. Best way to cool off is in the water. The days seem to fly by so much faster when you're on vacation.

My morning wake-up view...with some chocolate flake and a cup of coffee.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Nutiket_32 said:


> My grandpa got taken to the hospital today for weakness in his right arm and leg. A CAT scan shows he has a tumor less than an inch in his brain, they dont know if its malignant or not. He lived through a couple bullets, malaria, and kicked melanomas ass 30 years ago so hopefully he'll beat this bastage too. Ill probably only be on here sporadically untill we know what all is up so yeah.


So sorry to hear about your grandfather. Prayers sent and wishing you and your family the best at this difficult time.


----------



## Puffy69

Blake Lockhart said:


> So sorry to hear about your grandfather. Prayers sent and wishing you and your family the best at this difficult time.


prayers sent as well.

enjoy your vacay..


----------



## Guest

See ya'll later, will be back after i move 1300 miles later this week..
I''ll have 4 reveiws for drugstore burley when i get back ..
Take care all.


----------



## Nutiket_32

good luck with the move root
im moving up to college friday morning (only about 170 miles)

thanks for everyone with thoughts for my grandfather, he's been told he only has a few weeks left but his opinion is hes lived 80 years his way so hes gonna make jokes for the last 1/26th of a year. Requested a cane so he can "beat the women off him" and started planning the menu for his funeral when it comes so everything is easier. Btw, he has cancer in his lung and brain, the doctors said he would just gradually sleep more everyday until he sleeps and doesnt wake up. Im planning a memorial tattoo for him, as well as some bowls of PA (his chosen blend for all the years he smoked).

hey dub, im going to be sending you an ireland related PM or two when i get time.


----------



## IHT

ppl, don't take this the wrong way, as i'm just another member here...

but could we not turn the pipe forum into the cesspool that the "everything but" forum has become, with needless post whoring topics, with "the official" listed in the title? i mean, if you posted it, then i guess it's official. i haven't seen an "un-official" topic here yet, so why the need to clarify?

maybe i'm just so damn tired from working non-stop, i don't know.

i do know that i'm sick of my job. i just came back to the hotel to wash up and get some damn sleep before i have to go back in at midnight... and i get 3 phone calls (while typing this post) in less than 5 minutes, 2 of which need me to come back in because they lost a file, and the other is because the DVD i made for public affairs, they gave away instead of giving to the captain that needed to watch it (so i need to make another dub IF i haven't already recorded black over the original).

so much for me officially relaxing, officially showering and getting a few hours of official sleep.
:hn
back to work i go.


----------



## sspolv

Sorry to hear about work, IHT, and also very sorry to hear about your grandfather Nutiket. Today was a pretty interesting day for me. Had to wish my cigar/pipe smoking buddy a fond farewell, as he moves up to college tomorrow. Celebrated going back to the grind with a bowl of Haddo's Delight in a good old cob (I'm starting to love the bastage). Mananged to pick up an 03 tin of McClellands Frog Morton on the Bayou. Still, a sad day. Hope things get better for you guys.


----------



## EvanS

so Greg - what of this other job you were looking at. Sure sounds like you could use a change buddy. My job has been nearly as hectic and crazy, but it's an exciting crazy/busy and the most I ever travel is Mon-Thur...usually only 1 or 2 nights.
You really sound burned out, to the point that even if things get normal you'll likely never look at t the same.
I sure hope things shape up for you one way or another...and soon.


----------



## IHT

evan, it's to the point where i may just quit altogether without another job lined up, and be a househusband.

missed my wifes b-day this month, missed my sons first day at 2nd grade... will miss my own b-day if i don't find a new job by the middle of Sep, will miss my anniv in Oct, possibly miss halloween again...

and the job... well, it's stale. i've been doing it since '91.

the other job is working in the same field, tv production, but i'll actually be doing some production/filming like i was trained, not this junk. AND, i'd be HOME. i am just waiting for them to post the jobs as being open/vacant/available, then i'll apply and hopefully not get screwed over like i have in the past. i've got 2 old co-workers that i trained in this career field that work up there already - they're keeping me up to speed on if/when those jobs come open.

had we not had 2 trips cancel on us, i'd have been home less than 2 whole weeks from 7 April until 27 Aug. on 7 straight trips, with only a few weeks off for July 4th (which i spent flying up to montana for a small vacation to my wifes hometown).

i'm tired, i don't sleep, and tonight when i planned on getting some sleep cuz i have to be back up here around midnight to film something for 2 hrs, i get called back in right before i was going to lay down for a quick nap...
it doesn't even feel like i've been here nearly 2 weeks, but i have. i can't even remember what it's like to be home and do anything. i'm just floating along..


----------



## mr.c

IHT said:


> evan, it's to the point where i may just quit altogether without another job lined up, and be a househusband.
> 
> missed my wifes b-day this month, missed my sons first day at 2nd grade... will miss my own b-day if i don't find a new job by the middle of Sep, will miss my anniv in Oct, possibly miss halloween again...
> 
> and the job... well, it's stale. i've been doing it since '91.
> 
> the other job is working in the same field, tv production, but i'll actually be doing some production/filming like i was trained, not this junk. AND, i'd be HOME. i am just waiting for them to post the jobs as being open/vacant/available, then i'll apply and hopefully not get screwed over like i have in the past. i've got 2 old co-workers that i trained in this career field that work up there already - they're keeping me up to speed on if/when those jobs come open.
> 
> had we not had 2 trips cancel on us, i'd have been home less than 2 whole weeks from 7 April until 27 Aug. on 7 straight trips, with only a few weeks off for July 4th (which i spent flying up to montana for a small vacation to my wifes hometown).
> 
> i'm tired, i don't sleep, and tonight when i planned on getting some sleep cuz i have to be back up here around midnight to film something for 2 hrs, i get called back in right before i was going to lay down for a quick nap...
> it doesn't even feel like i've been here nearly 2 weeks, but i have. i can't even remember what it's like to be home and do anything. i'm just floating along..


Man I think I would be getting a job at subway or something , pretty soon Im gonna see your mug on tv as some nutjob that brought a gun to work and killed everyone lol.


----------



## IHT

hey, joe. how's the house and all?

going nuts? yep. waiting for a GS job to open up that was supposed to be open/filled by Aug 1st, and it's still not posted. i know they need the body, they need 3 of 'em. just waiting on the government service ppl to get their sh*t straight.
i heard they're just in a p*ssing match over who works a certain control room to this new high speed auditorium... once they figure that out, then they can figure out which section needs to post the job. pretty damn stupid, just post the job, figure out who later on, that way you've got someone new right there ready to work. not like i need any training.

i don't even mind that it would be a $20k pay cut. big whoop.


----------



## mr.c

IHT said:


> hey, joe. how's the house and all?


awesome! love our new house! we did a ton to it. so glad to have something thats ours


----------



## EvanS

IHT said:


> evan, it's to the point where i may just quit altogether without another job lined up, and be a househusband.
> 
> missed my wifes b-day this month, missed my sons first day at 2nd grade... will miss my own b-day if i don't find a new job by the middle of Sep, will miss my anniv in Oct, possibly miss halloween again...
> 
> and the job... well, it's stale. i've been doing it since '91.
> 
> the other job is working in the same field, tv production, but i'll actually be doing some production/filming like i was trained, not this junk. AND, i'd be HOME. i am just waiting for them to post the jobs as being open/vacant/available, then i'll apply and hopefully not get screwed over like i have in the past. i've got 2 old co-workers that i trained in this career field that work up there already - they're keeping me up to speed on if/when those jobs come open.
> 
> had we not had 2 trips cancel on us, i'd have been home less than 2 whole weeks from 7 April until 27 Aug. on 7 straight trips, with only a few weeks off for July 4th (which i spent flying up to montana for a small vacation to my wifes hometown).
> 
> i'm tired, i don't sleep, and tonight when i planned on getting some sleep cuz i have to be back up here around midnight to film something for 2 hrs, i get called back in right before i was going to lay down for a quick nap...
> it doesn't even feel like i've been here nearly 2 weeks, but i have. i can't even remember what it's like to be home and do anything. i'm just floating along..


I feel man - this is no good, no good at all. As Kayak_Fife would say, "you need to nip this in the bud...nipit nipit nipit.

The on-job itself sounds funky enough but then when there is no accommodation for the family at all, everyone suffers.


----------



## EvanS

mr.c said:


> awesome! love our new house! we did a ton to it. so glad to have something thats ours


Mr C got a house??!! Niiiiice...congratulations!! Sounds like your first one?
Hope it helps fulfill all your dreams:tu


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> I feel man - this is no good, no good at all. As Kayak_Fife would say, "you need to nip this in the bud...nipit nipit nipit.
> 
> The on-job itself sounds funky enough but then when there is no accommodation for the family at all, everyone suffers.


Yeah Greg, I'm with Evan. We work so we can feel security and buy the things to make life good, so we can all be happy. Funny that the end goal is the one we always lose sight of in trying to get there. You never get ahead because everytime you do, you or someone else sets a whole new list of goals and expectations for you. Man, sometimes you just have to put on the breaks and do what's right. I know its hard in today's wacky, F'd up world, but hell with keeping up with the Jones'...... hell with the Jones', period. These days, no matter how much time you give to your work, its never enough to get ahead of the pack.

Freedom, man


----------



## IHT

Mad Hatter said:


> Yeah Greg, I'm with Evan. We work so we can feel security and buy the things to make life good, so we can all be happy. Funny that the end goal is the one we always lose sight of in trying to get there. You never get ahead because everytime you do, you or someone else sets a whole new list of goals and expectations for you. Man, sometimes you just have to put on the breaks and do what's right. I know its hard in today's wacky, F'd up world, but hell with keeping up with the Jones'...... hell with the Jones', period. These days, no matter how much time you give to your work, its never enough to get ahead of the pack.
> 
> Freedom, man


just to clarify, i've never been one to "keep up with the jones'".
this has been my job, a job i've loved, for a very long time. long before i was married, long before i had a son of my own, so i didn't have this job to "make ends meet". it's been my job since i joined the army in '90. when i got out, i got the same job in the same place, and it was nice going from "poverty level wages" in the Army to 4x as much but doing the same thing. i don't make a ton of money, but it's plenty to get by on.

matter of fact, i don't even know how much i make an hour. i drive a stripped down ford ranger regular cab 2WD with manual windows and door locks. i don't own a credit card other than my ATM/Debit card and my corporate card that i have to use for my business trips.

so, the jones' can go piss up a crooked rope for all i care. that's why i don't care if i lose $20k a year (a 33% pay cut for me). it's not about the money, but _my boss_ seems to think this is a great job. he's a retired tanker who is just collecting a paycheck, likes to get his frequent flier miles and all the OT money we make. he has no kids, doesn't like kids, must not like his wife too much either, so he loves being gone. he seems to think that a job where you have nothing to show for your work at the end of the day is beautiful. me, i want to have something to show for what i just did, and have someone enjoy it. that's why when i make music videos and funny photoshop pictures for the officers here (to make fun of each other) and i see them all laughing, that's my job satisfaction... which is sad, cuz it's not what my job is suppose to be.

yep, we've got guys that feel just showing up and getting money is all you need for job satisfaction.

that's not me. if i were a carpenter, pipe maker, school teacher, something like that, where i can "see" that what i've done has meant something to someone, something that they can use and enjoy, that would be an awesome sense of pride/joy for a job.


----------



## EvanS

Well I dunno what it was but I wanted a cigarette SOOO bad today...thought I was gonna lose my mind. Been doing good, haven't had one at all for about 3 months and it really hasn't been that difficult. Of course I have my pipe and cigars, but I am also finding that I am using them more and more for the relaxation instead of truly for the nicotine. I know I am getting nic-hit from them but it's really not the same as with a cigarette.

For some reason the cigarette was drawing at me HARD today, and it could not have been just the nic. There was something about the thought of grabbing that skinny little stick out of it's neatly aligned packaging and carelessly drawing a DEEP lung full, without needing to tamp or clip or slow down or sip or purge or let cool. I just wanted a smoke dammit 

Weird.

I almost went ahead and had one just to relieve my agitation. And I'm sure I would have been fine, no relapse. I persevered but it was really tough and it lasted virtually ALL day. The only saving grace is that I never really got snippy, it was all an internal struggle. That's why I am convinced it was not the nic.

On a side note, sometimes it seems that the times when I MOST want a cig is immediately after having a cigar or a bowl. I find that very odd. Those urges are diminishing but several months ago I would have broken down and had one quite often IF it wasn't for the fact that I didn't want to ruin the finish of some of the great pipe/cigar flavors.

Anyone else in the same stupid boat as me?
Where's ShawnP when I need him?


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> Well I dunno what it was but I wanted a cigarette SOOO bad today...thought I was gonna lose my mind. Been doing good, haven't had one at all for about 3 months and it really hasn't been that difficult. Of course I have my pipe and cigars, but I am also finding that I am using them more and more for the relaxation instead of truly for the nicotine. I know I am getting nic-hit from them but it's really not the same as with a cigarette.
> 
> For some reason the cigarette was drawing at me HARD today, and it could not have been just the nic. There was something about the thought of grabbing that skinny little stick out of it's neatly aligned packaging and carelessly drawing a DEEP lung full, without needing to tamp or clip or slow down or sip or purge or let cool. I just wanted a smoke dammit
> 
> Weird.
> 
> I almost went ahead and had one just to relieve my agitation. And I'm sure I would have been fine, no relapse. I persevered but it was really tough and it lasted virtually ALL day. The only saving grace is that I never really got snippy, it was all an internal struggle. That's why I am convinced it was not the nic.
> 
> On a side note, sometimes it seems that the times when I MOST want a cig is immediately after having a cigar or a bowl. I find that very odd. Those urges are diminishing but several months ago I would have broken down and had one quite often IF it wasn't for the fact that I didn't want to ruin the finish of some of the great pipe/cigar flavors.
> 
> Anyone else in the same stupid boat as me?
> Where's ShawnP when I need him?


Its simple Evan. I do it all the time (still smoking). Its the way in which your body gets the nicotene. Inhaling hits your lungs, goes straight to the heart and then to your brain. If you puff w/o inhaling (ie pipe or cigar) or chew tobacco, it works its way through your bloodstream and body to the brain which gives a steady but less concentrated dosage. Not quite a mainline. Think of what you've heard about someone who snorts coke vs someone who smokes crack. Anyway, having said this, it gives your brain a slower steadier dose and then having stirred that old addiction, you crave the JOLT of a cigarette hit....... Glad you said this. Now I know there is freedom from cigarettes w/o giving up tabac....... something I've often wondered about.

Aside from that, don't give in. After three months, that craving is the death throes of your dying cigarette addiction.


----------



## Guest

I hate moving!

I really hate moving!

If packing a truck in the 100 degree heat in Raleigh for 10 hours wasn't enough, the 1300 mile trip with a 5 day layover in the middle of it because of a broken down truck sure made it grand. I'm never doing that again.......

But we all made it safe to Wisconsin and thats what counts.

Really have to find a good spot to smoke, my new apartment padio suxs for that.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Root said:


> I hate moving!
> 
> I really hate moving!
> 
> If packing a truck in the 100 degree heat in Raleigh for 10 hours wasn't enough, the 1300 mile trip with a 5 day layover in the middle of it because of a broken down truck sure made it grand. I'm never doing that again.......
> 
> But we all made it safe to Wisconsin and thats what counts.
> 
> Really have to find a good spot to smoke, my new apartment padio suxs for that.


Glad you made it there safe and sound and I hope you enjoy lovely WI. I have a friend who has been trying to get me to move up there too and every year the climate seems more and more to my liking. Did you get to unpack in the rain? That would have been icing on the cake. I hope it all works out well for you.


----------



## EvanS

Mad Hatter said:


> ...and every year the climate seems more and more to my liking...


some would refer to this a global warming, a purely temporary phenomenon


----------



## Guest

Mad Hatter said:


> Did you get to unpack in the rain? That would have been icing on the cake.


It was misting lightly. Really nice on that account though i still soaked a couple of shirts on the unpacking. I must say i like 70s more than 100s.


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> some would refer to this a global warming, a purely temporary phenomenon


yes, and a viscious rumor spread by treehuggers and other anti-progressive factions in our society. Bastards!


----------



## EvanS

Root said:


> It was misting lightly. Really nice on that account though i still soaked a couple of shirts on the unpacking. I must say i like 70s more than 100s.


good for you root - I hope that the move gives you what you were looking for. And I'm glad you made it safe and sound.

And I hear ya on the temps as I am very much looking to moving back up to the northwest and away from SoCal...not to mention the crowds and prices.
This plan might be accelerating after our recent vacation up there. Wife and son both born and raised down here and now neither one of them can stand it


----------



## Nutiket_32

The best explanation for global warming I have ever heard (I swear a college student actually wrote this on his application, i have a friend that works in admissions): 

Since day light savings was invented, we get an extra hour of sun a day, and of course if we get more sun, its going to get warmer.


----------



## Syekick

Nutiket_32 said:


> The best explanation for global warming I have ever heard (I swear a college student actually wrote this on his application, i have a friend that works in admissions):
> 
> Since day light savings was invented, we get an extra hour of sun a day, and of course if we get more sun, its going to get warmer.


I think I interviewed him once! :r Great post. This stuff kills me.


----------



## IHT

bump. been a while.


----------



## Nutiket_32

bump indeed.

birthday tomorrow, got a letter from my parents saying to take someone out to dinner with their (my parents) credit card, so no dining hall food for once. Went home last weekend, my grandpa is still there. Old guy was supposed to die 3 weeks ago and he now walks around like nothing happened so who knows. Im planning on getting a portrait tattoo of him in the next couple weeks, have to decide which studio to go to and which picture to use, i have several from now and one from 1943 when he joined the navy at 16. Have not been able to get the pipe out in about 2 weeks, need to remedy that this weekend. 

Now I'm going to make like a tree and get the f%$* outta here


----------



## EvanS

Nutiket - good for G'pa and all his clan. So odd how things go sometimes huh?
And let me be the first to wish you a HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

:bl:bl


----------



## Nutiket_32

Hooray balloons. Just decided which picture to use as well (a new one, have to crop my cousin out of the corner though. might walk down to the two studios tomorrow. 
Any pipers out there with tats?


----------



## mr.c

got a cold, would have been a nice pipe nite


----------



## Mad Hatter

Nutiket_32 said:


> Hooray balloons. Just decided which picture to use as well (a new one, have to crop my cousin out of the corner though. might walk down to the two studios tomorrow.
> Any pipers out there with tats?


Yep, got two, but don't show them off. One is a reminder of my time in the army and the other is a reminder that at times, we all stand alone.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Nutiket_32 said:


> Hooray balloons. Just decided which picture to use as well (a new one, have to crop my cousin out of the corner though. might walk down to the two studios tomorrow.
> Any pipers out there with tats?


Contact ShawnP......he has some awesome ink. Happy Birthday bro.


----------



## IHT

Nutiket_32 said:


> Now I'm going to make like a tree and get the f%$* outta here


this mix 'n match sh*t has got to go.
------

i've got 4 tattoo's, started a thread about 3 yrs ago about tattoos.
------

well, i'm in considerable pain. i don't swallow pills, so taking medications is only when i absolutely have to. 
about 3 days before i flew home from idaho, my low back was killing me, like it's never done before. i've had back pain all the time, due to my motorcycle accident and occupation, but this is insane. my hip feels on fire, my joint is in constant pain, my knee won't straighten out, my calf muscles are all tight, i'm hobbling... can't bend over, can't sleep... been to my chiropractor about 3 times a week, no help. i've got a large lump on my tailbone... got a Drs appt set up for Wednesday for a full on physical. although i'm only 36 (soon to be 37), i haven't had a physical since my Army exit physical over 11 years ago.

i've been living with waking up every morning, and if i can't "pop" my neck once in a specific direction, i can't turn my head... every morning. 
it's sad.

i'm actually hoping that i'm recommended to a neurosurgeon (spell that right?) where my wife works. i don't want any type of spinal fusions, all the ppl i know that have had them wish they wouldn't have, and one is addicted to pain meds now (and was just fired from his job)... my father-in-law just had it done in his neck where my wife works as well. only if i get anything done there, it's totally free. not that i want to.

psst, i can't straighten out my right arm either, must be scar tissue built up, or another bone spur or something... hope i find out next week.

not to rant on about my aching body, but that's the latest news with me. 
haven't had much time to smoke many of my pipes the past few months, and i notice there hasn't been much "new" discussions - that's not the reason though... we've got a lot of new members in here though.


----------



## smokinmojo

Nutiket_32 said:


> Any pipers out there with tats?


Happy Birthday!

I have an identical copy on my bicep/shoulder (looked as good the first year, then faded miserably.) I'm so set against another one, I can't make myself go get it reworked. (I bumped into the owner of the parlor and He said no problem on the free redo.)


----------



## pistol

Greg, Christ man, you gotta take care of that chit... I've never heard you complain before, it must be bad bro...


----------



## IHT

pistol said:


> Greg, Christ man, you gotta take care of that chit... I've never heard you complain before, it must be bad bro...


saw my chiro today...
i had to tell him that i thought about taking an aleve, that's how bad it's feeling. i do NOT take medicine unless i have to, especially pain meds. 
you should see me, pete. it takes me about 5 seconds to straighten up when i stand, then i've got a weird limp cuz i can't straighten out my right leg...

hope Utah is doing well for you. i've got another trip to hawaii in about a week and a half, then i don't have another trip until Feb. of course, i hope to have another job before halloween. just waiting on those jobs to open up... still.


----------



## pistol

IHT said:


> saw my chiro today...
> i had to tell him that i thought about taking an aleve, that's how bad it's feeling. i do NOT take medicine unless i have to, especially pain meds.
> you should see me, pete. it takes me about 5 seconds to straighten up when i stand, then i've got a weird limp cuz i can't straighten out my right leg...
> 
> hope Utah is doing well for you. i've got another trip to hawaii in about a week and a half, then i don't have another trip until Feb. of course, i hope to have another job before halloween. just waiting on those jobs to open up... still.


Are you willing to relocate? Bro, I wish I could help ya out man, I hate to hear this.


----------



## IHT

you know i'm willing to relocate. i'm actually wanting to get my foot in the "GS door" here in the next couple months. i hear there's about 4 or 5 jobs in my career field opening up at the new CGSC... i got buddies i trained that work up there, and they have told their guys i'm wanting to move... those guys already know me from when i was in the army stationed here, so it's just a matter of GS jobs posting and hoping that the "good ol' boy system" doesn't screw me over again. i'd put my resume up against anybody's in this area...

i think we talked about how i had been eyeballing moving up to the northwest. now that i've been to montana, my wife grew up there, i wouldn't mind living up there.


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> this mix 'n match sh*t has got to go.
> ------
> 
> i've got 4 tattoo's, started a thread about 3 yrs ago about tattoos.
> ------
> 
> well, i'm in considerable pain. i don't swallow pills, so taking medications is only when i absolutely have to.
> about 3 days before i flew home from idaho, my low back was killing me, like it's never done before. i've had back pain all the time, due to my motorcycle accident and occupation, but this is insane. my hip feels on fire, my joint is in constant pain, my knee won't straighten out, my calf muscles are all tight, i'm hobbling... can't bend over, can't sleep... been to my chiropractor about 3 times a week, no help. i've got a large lump on my tailbone... got a Drs appt set up for Wednesday for a full on physical. although i'm only 36 (soon to be 37), i haven't had a physical since my Army exit physical over 11 years ago.
> 
> i've been living with waking up every morning, and if i can't "pop" my neck once in a specific direction, i can't turn my head... every morning.
> it's sad.
> 
> i'm actually hoping that i'm recommended to a neurosurgeon (spell that right?) where my wife works. i don't want any type of spinal fusions, all the ppl i know that have had them wish they wouldn't have, and one is addicted to pain meds now (and was just fired from his job)... my father-in-law just had it done in his neck where my wife works as well. only if i get anything done there, it's totally free. not that i want to.
> 
> psst, i can't straighten out my right arm either, must be scar tissue built up, or another bone spur or something... hope i find out next week.
> 
> not to rant on about my aching body, but that's the latest news with me.
> haven't had much time to smoke many of my pipes the past few months, and i notice there hasn't been much "new" discussions - that's not the reason though... we've got a lot of new members in here though.


Sounds like my life the last six years. Anthrax shots? Had a couple beers tonight on the phone and know I'll wake up feeling like an oak timber in the morning. Can't afford a new mattress just yet (could sure use that $70 a week I give my chiropractor) so I'm sleeping in the floor again tonight...... better than the couch. Miss my little brother being here to crack my pelvis every two or three hours throughout the workday, but atleast thank God I have a dog to walk, giving me a good excuse to move around and limber up a bit in the morning. Is this the "everything but" thread? I'm 35. What happened to 28? It was a good year.


----------



## dayplanner

Happy birthday, Nut!

Greg, hope you get to feeling better soon, bro.

And, to all you other MAD pipers out there - smoke something nice and "relax, take it easy!"

p


----------



## Cheeto

I've got a real quick question, and don't want to start a new thread for it. I'm looking to buy a pretty nice bulldog/rhodesian pipe. All the pipes in my collection are cheap estates, so I want this one to be new and mid-range, say up to $150. Any suggestions on where to start?


----------



## Mad Hatter

you can get a damn good Peterson for between $70 and $150. They have lots of different finishes and smoke like a champ. The have a great selection at pipesandcigars.com, smokingpipes.com, and cup o' joes


----------



## Mister Moo

Cheeto said:


> I've got a real quick question, and don't want to start a new thread for it. I'm looking to buy a pretty nice bulldog/rhodesian pipe. All the pipes in my collection are cheap estates, so I want this one to be new and mid-range, say up to $150. Any suggestions on where to start?


I can recommend a Peterson Killarny from personal experience - a modest price, classic bulldog, good smoker. Very pleased with mine. *For example*.

JR was selling a Killarny bulldog w/Zippo pipe lighter for $70 a while back (in the stores). The briar is not exactly a work of art, but it is what it is. PM me if you want me to take a look. They come and go.


----------



## Big T

IHT said:


> saw my chiro today...
> i had to tell him that i thought about taking an aleve, that's how bad it's feeling. i do NOT take medicine unless i have to, especially pain meds.
> you should see me, pete. it takes me about 5 seconds to straighten up when i stand, then i've got a weird limp cuz i can't straighten out my right leg...
> 
> hope Utah is doing well for you. i've got another trip to hawaii in about a week and a half, then i don't have another trip until Feb. of course, i hope to have another job before halloween. just waiting on those jobs to open up... still.


Hey Greg.
I feel for you buddy. My wife has a back injury from High School and suffers from Fibromyalgia (sp?). She sees a Chiro, a pyhsical therapist and a rheumatolgist-yet she's still in constant pain. It's a real struggle.


----------



## IHT

wasnt trying to "whine" about my back... but i even vented a little to my wife yesterday over lunch (then she made a few dr's appts for me).
-------

had a huge storm last night, around 1am or so, i was still up (as always) reading "the count of monte cristo" for the first time. starting to get good, but all those phuqing french names and streets, etc, makes it very hard to keep track of who is who and where and what. i thought last night about writing down who is the son of who, who is suppose to marry the daughter of somone else, but loves someone else... what their role is with edmond dantes/the count... who is the "greek chick" who's supposedly some young hotty-tamale slave he has, and why is he letting her free??
ah well.


----------



## smokinmojo

Cheeto said:


> I've got a real quick question, and don't want to start a new thread for it. I'm looking to buy a pretty nice bulldog/rhodesian pipe. All the pipes in my collection are cheap estates, so I want this one to be new and mid-range, say up to $150. Any suggestions on where to start?


You have too many to choose from! Both Peterson and Stanwell are excellent on the lower end of what you are looking for.

If you want to spend most of that (after purchasing the coral forum pipe and seeing the pics of the blasts) I would whole heartedly recommend a Tinsky! -

http://www.amsmoke.com/

http://ssl.cybersun.com/scripts/webcatalog4disapi.dll/4dcgi/view?AMS-CAT004N~101321542~1


----------



## Guest

smokinmojo said:


> If you want to spend most of that (after purchasing the coral forum pipe and seeing the pics of the blasts) I would whole heartedly recommend a Tinsky! -


:tpd:
I might add to this that http://www.grayfoxonline.com/asp.html has a Tinsky sale going on right now and there are some good looking pipes in your price range. Grayfox has free shipping to boot. I just got a coral for under 150.
I wish i had more money or that Naked coral horn would be mine too.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Hey Greg. Sorry to hear the back is still an issue. Get that taken care of!!

On another note, you know when you are going to be here. You will be about 20-30 minutes South of where we herf.


----------



## IHT

that trip was cancelled yesterday, zack(h)... officially as of today. so, this hawaii trip will be my last until late Feb, unless i have a new job, and then it'll be my last... ever.
would be hard to make it down there on my own - would have to bring my son with me.


----------



## Puffy69

pistol said:


> Are you willing to relocate? Bro, I wish I could help ya out man, I hate to hear this.


You and Greg need to relocate here in VA...That would be trouble..LoL


----------



## Kayak_Rat

IHT said:


> that trip was cancelled yesterday, zack(h)... officially as of today. so, this hawaii trip will be my last until late Feb, unless i have a new job, and then it'll be my last... ever.
> would be hard to make it down there on my own - would have to bring my son with me.


Damn Greg, that sucks. Josh and I were discussing a trip up the KC, looks like we may need to pursue that way. Keep an eye on our Herf thread if you think you can swing a trip.


----------



## Nutiket_32

Greg, i think you need to hire one of those sexy message girls in the movies that walk on your back.


Got my appointment for the tattoo in 2 weeks. Said itd take about 3 hours, thatll be fun. Stretched my college student budget but itll be worth it


----------



## Mad Hatter

I was actually a much younger victim of pipe smoking than I often let on. As a boy and teenager I spent much of my free time in the woods behind our house, walking and daydreaming or kicking back under a big shade tree with a book, just for kicks and to pass away an afternoon, evening or whatever. It was peaceful, it was quiet, and there was little or no stress involved. I had a friend who introduced me to the world of fantasy in about the sixth grade and it only took me a couple of years to eventually drift toward my fateful meeting with the world of JRR Tolkien, a world that I had fallen in love with at a much earlier age thanks to the Rankin/Bass cartoon movies of the Hobbit and The Return of the king. 

I know so many kids these days owe their interest in the world of pipes to the new movie adaptations of Tolkien's tales and I have to admit, a bit grudgingly, that I do as well, only in a different time and atmosphere, seemingly so distant from the world of today. I have no idea when I first saw those movies. I only know that The Return of the King was relatively new in the early 70's and once a year it was shown on ABC (I believe) as a Sunday night movie special presentation, back before someone decided that cartoons should be shown 24 hours a day and seven days a week. It was a great experience and every year when the closing credits flashed across the screen, we could hardly wait for the next year when we could see it again.

I had an older cousin about this time, who one year for Christmas, gave us a 45 record of The Hobbit, an audio book, though no one called them that back then. We would follow along in the little book that came with it and look at the pictures and follow the words as the Great Goblin roared "Liar!" and Gollum hissed "It looks tasty, it does" upon meeting Bilbo in his cave. The final picture in the book was of Bilbo sitting by his fireplace, pipe in hand and smoke rings above his head.

To make a long story short, I smoked my first pipe, a homemade corn cob, at about the age of 13 and I bought my first real pipe at the age of 18. As I puffed corn silk in my corn cob or Mixture NO.79 in my little Doctor Grabow, Bilbo, Frodo and even Tom Sawyer and Huckleberry Finn were never far from my mind.


----------



## IHT

nice post, bro.


----------



## dayplanner

IHT said:


> nice post, bro.


Indeed!


----------



## Mad Hatter

cquon said:


> Indeed!


Glad you guys enjoyed it


----------



## sspolv

Mad Hatter said:


> I was actually a much younger victim of pipe smoking than I often let on. As a boy and teenager I spent much of my free time in the woods behind our house, walking and daydreaming or kicking back under a big shade tree with a book, just for kicks and to pass away an afternoon, evening or whatever. It was peaceful, it was quiet, and there was little or no stress involved. I had a friend who introduced me to the world of fantasy in about the sixth grade and it only took me a couple of years to eventually drift toward my fateful meeting with the world of JRR Tolkien, a world that I had fallen in love with at a much earlier age thanks to the Rankin/Bass cartoon movies of the Hobbit and The Return of the king.
> 
> I know so many kids these days owe their interest in the world of pipes to the new movie adaptations of Tolkien's tales and I have to admit, a bit grudgingly, that I do as well, only in a different time and atmosphere, seemingly so distant from the world of today. I have no idea when I first saw those movies. I only know that The Return of the King was relatively new in the early 70's and once a year it was shown on ABC (I believe) as a Sunday night movie special presentation, back before someone decided that cartoons should be shown 24 hours a day and seven days a week. It was a great experience and every year when the closing credits flashed across the screen, we could hardly wait for the next year when we could see it again.
> 
> I had an older cousin about this time, who one year for Christmas, gave us a 45 record of The Hobbit, an audio book, though no one called them that back then. We would follow along in the little book that came with it and look at the pictures and follow the words as the Great Goblin roared "Liar!" and Gollum hissed "It looks tasty, it does" upon meeting Bilbo in his cave. The final picture in the book was of Bilbo sitting by his fireplace, pipe in hand and smoke rings above his head.
> 
> To make a long story short, I smoked my first pipe, a homemade corn cob, at about the age of 13 and I bought my first real pipe at the age of 18. As I puffed corn silk in my corn cob or Mixture NO.79 in my little Doctor Grabow, Bilbo, Frodo and even Tom Sawyer and Huckleberry Finn were never far from my mind.


It's funny, really, that you mention this, as The Lord Of The Rings definitely had a profound impact on my pipe smoking habits. I suppose the idea was seeded when I saw the movies themselves. I had read the books in their entirity (The Hobbit, The Trilogy, The Simillarion, and his short stories) but the idea of pipe smoking when reading the book never sounded relaxing. It sounded very tedious; constantly needing observation and care. But, once I saw it in the movie...it was a peaceful way of reflection. Granted, the way they smoke pipes in the movie is far from how I smoke pipes at home (relights, relights, relights!) but it helped things along. So, I picked up a pipe as soon as I turned 18, and introduced a few of my friends to pipes as well. And we'd go, pretty much, on Hobbit-like adventures through the woods and fields near my house. We'd nab someone's car, pack a lunch and our bowls, bring along some lighters and a tin to refill from, and we'd head out. We'd be gone all day, and come back bleary eyed from smoke and dead tired from walking around all day. But..boy..was it peaceful just to wander through those fields. Makes me wish for simpler times and to be a Hobbit.

Err...sorry for the meandering. Carry on


----------



## Mad Hatter

sspolv said:


> So, I picked up a pipe as soon as I turned 18, and introduced a few of my friends to pipes as well. And we'd go, pretty much, on Hobbit-like adventures through the woods and fields near my house. But..boy..was it peaceful just to wander through those fields. Makes me wish for simpler times and to be a Hobbit.
> 
> Err...sorry for the meandering. Carry on


Another thing that goes well with the pipe is some good Irish folk music. GOOD Irish folk music. And a nice thick beer also, but the beer goes with most anything the way I see it.


----------



## IHT

Mad Hatter said:


> And a nice thick beer also, but the beer goes with most anything the way I see it.


right on. not any pith-water (coors light, bud lite - whatever), that could cause tongue bite. and no soda, unless heavily diluted with some bourbon/whiskey/rum.

and i'm not a big drinker, but there are times i wish i was (like today - almost got hit by 2 ppl on the way into work).


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> right on. not any pith-water (coors light, bud lite - whatever), that could cause tongue bite. and no soda, unless heavily diluted with some bourbon/whiskey/rum.
> 
> and i'm not a big drinker, but there are times i wish i was (like today - almost got hit by 2 ppl on the way into work).


See Greg? You gotta look at every day like its your last one on earth. If you'd been at home smoking your pipe and drinking beer that would never have happened. lol

Here's to a brother once more craftily evading the jaws of death!

:chk


----------



## hamncheese

IHT, I just saw your pics of Glacier NP. When were you there? I was there for July 4 and 5 this year. That would be a strange coincidence if we were there at the same time. Absolutely gorgeous place...


----------



## IHT

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> IHT, I just saw your pics of Glacier NP. When were you there? I was there for July 4 and 5 this year. That would be a strange coincidence if we were there at the same time. Absolutely gorgeous place...


was there from the 3rd to 10th of July. my wife is from Kalispell, were there for her 20 yr HS reunion... was a great place, we discussed moving up there. just a matter of finding job for me (she's easily employed, high speed ER Nurse and all).


----------



## hamncheese

Geez good luck finding a job up there. Perhaps my perspective is distorted because I'm from the most densely populated state in the union, but it is just desolate up there. I don't know how anyone finds work.


----------



## IHT

true, but the appeal is to get away from the city and all the :BS.

hell, i'd love to have a large plot o' land on one of the man lakes, have two small houses that i could rent by the week, live off that, which would be easy considering how much ppl charge to rent a place up there.

median income for the state is under 30k, which is odd... 
i read a few letters to the editor up there, they kept doggin on the new gov, a dem who jacked up the taxes and keeps spending all the money - now all the businesses are moving out of montana to the neighboring states. my wife was shocked that they voted a dem in the first place... she had to call her family and let them know, i guess it was a big deal. they all moved back in the late 80s.

really nice place, small towns, all kinds of stuff to do. we went for some hikes as well. and in the winter, i hear the skiing is awesome.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Sounds like the place for me. What kind of cheap rent do they have?


----------



## IHT

cheap? none that we saw, but i didn't look for rentals. didn't have much time to search for jobs either.
was odd though, same size house that i have here costs triple up there, yet the "lot" that it's on is around 2-3k, where ours are around 20k. doesn't make much sense.
then again, if you find a lot on a lake, it's $$$.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Thanks to a thread started by Evan, a couple of us got hungry for cake. So, the question today is what is your favorite kind of cake?

Make mine two layer german chocolate with coconut/pecan icing!

:tu


----------



## EvanS

sorry Joe, no cake for me.
But I'll take a bithday pie any day


----------



## Nutiket_32

homemade apple dumplings over cake any day (what i always do for my birthday as well)....even better in the fall when you can take them straight off the tree.


----------



## smokehouse

Theres always room for cake. I like banana cake.:tu


----------



## IHT

most any cake, as long as their's no fruits/nuts on it, or white icing (yuck).
i prefer ice cream cake with lots of chocolate and fudge.

or lemon pie...

or....


----------



## Mad Hatter

Since we're talking pie too, then I'll have a mulberry pie. When we were kids we used to pick the berries by the gallon off the two trees in our yard and mom made all sorts of good stuff with them, but the pie was my favorite. Been atleast 15 years since I had one of those.

p


----------



## EvanS

Mad Hatter said:


> Since we're talking pie too, then I'll have a mulberry pie. When we were kids we used to pick the berries by the gallon off the two trees in our yard and mom made all sorts of good stuff with them, but the pie was my favorite. Been atleast 15 years since I had one of those.
> 
> p


been 35 years since I have had mulberry, and that is simply WRONG!!
But ANY berry is good. And rhubarb - yeah baby!! RHUBARB!!! heh heh heh Rhuuuuubarb

RHUBARB!!!!!! grr yeah!!


----------



## IHT

my day?
started off with the secretary not there yet, don't have my tickets for monday... our equipment is on its way as well, so our digital camera is gone, had to have some ppl who should never touch a camera take my picture... waited for them to email me my photo, as our entire team was having them taken.... filled out some stupid thing you have to fill out when you go overseas just in case you're captured by the enemy - dumb questions about your 1st girlfriend, 1st car, 1st pet.. had part of a physical today, gotta go back tomorrow morning... had to have X-rays at a hospital down the street - all on my spine/neck, after the physical... renewed my drivers license...

gotta start cooking dinner here soon. just had a small bowl of Orlik GS.


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> been 35 years since I have had mulberry, and that is simply WRONG!!
> But ANY berry is good. And rhubarb - yeah baby!! RHUBARB!!! heh heh heh Rhuuuuubarb
> 
> RHUBARB!!!!!! grr yeah!!


Rhubarb........ must be that last name of yours at play there. Bet you love gooseberries and rutabagas too.

Dude my mom made the best mulberry preserves. It was like a mason jar stuffed with berries and held together by jam. More like marmalade. deeeeeeeeeeeeeeelicious!!!! Afternoon peanutbutter and mulberry preserve sandwiches!


----------



## EvanS

Mad Hatter said:


> Rhubarb........ must be that last name of yours at play there. Bet you love gooseberries and rutabagas too.
> 
> Dude my mom made the best mulberry preserves. It was like a mason jar stuffed with berries and held together by jam. More like marmalade. deeeeeeeeeeeeeeelicious!!!! Afternoon peanutbutter and mulberry preserve sandwiches!


oh man that sounds great - I can remember the taste and the aroma.

No rutabaga for me - couldn't get past the smell when they were cooking. But gooseberries, rhubarb and red huckleberries right of the plant....mmmm...
*pucker*...mmmm


----------



## Big T

My wife picked up Family Guy Live tickets for us this weekend. Not sure of the details, but I believe the cast of the show read the scripts on stage. This is one Broadway show that I think I might actually enjoy.


----------



## IHT

that would be so schweet - GIGGITY-GIGGITY.
i'm a huge family guy fan.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Recently I cut back on my work schedule a bit and I've actually had some time to think about things. For so long I got caught up in work, work, work, no freetime and even when I got lucky enough to have free time I felt obligated to schedule some fun to have in those free moments. The last few weeks I've had under fifty hours work each week and after such an easy work schedule I started to relax. I have time to smoke my pipe several times a day, cook a little breakfast, mess around on the computer when I want and still get my work done.
This morning I took a drive to the lake and had the nicest bowl of MacBarens Scottish I've had in forever. I came home and walked one of the dogs, sat down and read the newspaper (ok, I just looked at the pictures) and then I cooked a small breakfast and watched nothing special at all on the TV while I sipped a hot cup of black irish tea. There was no panic, no rush, no need to force myself to enjoy something. I went out and grabbed a pouch of Half&Half and had a little smoke...... still don't care much for burleys I guess.......... and then I chased it with a cigarette on the back deck. Fall is finally here, the wind in my face, the bite in the air and soon the leaves will be turning and falling and I'll be out digging sassafras roots to make some tea this winter. Looking from where I am this morning, the last three years have been crazy, run and go and worry and never rest, never relax. Today I remembered my love of those good things in life that I'd completely lost sight of in trying to be secure and maybe even happy. Good stuff, like friends laughing, a home cooked meal, good smoke, good beer and the feeling that if tomorrow never comes, I don't care 'cause today I'm at peace and nothing is going to change that. Heck, I might even burn the rim of the bowl on a couple of my pipes today, just so I won't have a reason to worry about doing it in the future. Afterall, I did buy them to smoke, you know. On second thought........ naw........ but if it happens, it happens. Thank god for the little things!


----------



## Nutiket_32

just got back from the tattoo place, took about two hours. The first five minutes sucked (i did not realize i was physically capable of going from dry to dripping sweat that fast) but after that it didnt hurt at all except right when he went over the shoulder blade. Ill try and post a pic when i get one, its all bandaged up now and i dont have a camera anyway. If you are ever in Morgantown wanting a tattoo, eric at wild zero studios is the one to see. 

Now for the hard choice.....old dublin or prince albert....


----------



## mr.c

...nut - go for the old dublin 


Man I found a perfect birthyear dunhill. Been looking a while and have not found anything like it. To me, its stunning. I will have to sell some stuff of to afford it, if I feel froggy enuff to jump that is. what to do what to do..


----------



## TexasOutlaw

I love me a guiness too. I quit drinking for a week. Had 3 beers so far, and about to open a bottle of shiraz.


----------



## Savvy

I went with Maker's Mark for my drink of choice tonight...quite a bit of it haha


----------



## IHT

being sick on the road sucks. trying to find a "walk in clinic" in hawaii is impossible. finding a pharmacy that'll accept your insurance is _nearly_ impossible...
having both strep throat AND a sinus infection, while driving through mountains and being on the 20th floor kinda sucks a little bit. 
:tu


----------



## Cheeto

IHT said:


> being sick on the road sucks. trying to find a "walk in clinic" in hawaii is impossible. finding a pharmacy that'll accept your insurance is _nearly_ impossible...
> having both strep throat AND a sinus infection, while driving through mountains and being on the 20th floor kinda sucks a little bit.
> :tu


Hey look on the bright side... you're in Hawaii :tu


----------



## Alyks

Infection in Hawaii? Sounds like the title of a bad adult film.


----------



## IHT

was actually sick before i flew over here.
if this were a vacation, or if i had time off, or if my family was here, etc, etc, it might be better than being at home in KS.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

:chk:chk:bl:bl *Happy Birthday Greg!!!!!!* :bl:chk:chk

.....now go lay some sod.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Kayak_Rat said:


> :chk:chk:bl:bl *Happy Birthday Greg!!!!!!* :bl:chk:chk


Hear, hear. I second that!


----------



## smokehouse

Kayak_Rat said:


> :chk:chk:bl:bl *Happy Birthday Greg!!!!!!* :bl:chk:chk
> 
> .....now go lay some sod.


I'll third that


----------



## Big T

Happy Birthday Greg. Treat yourself to a nice smoke today.p:bl


----------



## IHT

thanks guys.
having a blast here today (not). left the hotel at 6am, drove for an hour through waikiki traffic, finally got to schofield barracks around 6:50.  loaded up the vehicle with equipment, went over to the motor pool where we were having a big rehearsal that we have to film... that lasted 4 hrs, which is 2 hrs longer than scheduled.... now dubbing to DVD.

right when i was going to turn my ringer off before the meeting started, i got a call from Evan. we're playing phone tag.

so, almost done dubbing to DVD, then i have to make 11 more copies... then i'm outta here, only to return at 10pm tonight for another meeting we think will start at 11pm... 

i should bring a sixer of guiness with me and hand 'em out to the cameramen and just sleep it off after it's over. 
:al


----------



## mr.c

happy birthday greg, hope you got laid on your birthday. After all your in Hawaii. 

anyways, going skeet tomorrow. Thinking about opening a tin of ravens wing after breakfast.


----------



## Nutiket_32

Kayak_Rat said:


> :chk:chk:bl:bl *Happy Birthday Greg!!!!!!* :bl:chk:chk
> 
> .....now go lay some sod.


:tpd:


----------



## Cheeto

Tell me, what do you guys think of this pipe?

http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/estate/italy/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=31838


----------



## Nutiket_32

Cheeto said:


> Tell me, what do you guys think of this pipe?
> 
> http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/estate/italy/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=31838


i like it. I have an aldo velani i smoke english blends out of. Now that it is broken in it smokes like a dream.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Dude, that pipe is gnarly as hell, but I gotta wonder how well it would feel in your hand. Cool pipe!


----------



## Cheeto

ok...you guys made me do it...I showed the Peterson St. Pat's 2007 I'm buying from dogsplayingpoker to my dad. If he wants it, I'll give it to him and buy this pipe. If he doesn't want it, I'll just have to keep both :chk


----------



## Mad Hatter

Cheeto said:


> ok...you guys made me do it...I showed the Peterson St. Pat's 2007 I'm buying from dogsplayingpoker to my dad. If he wants it, I'll give it to him and buy this pipe. If he doesn't want it, I'll just have to keep both :chk


You go man!


----------



## mr.c

Cheeto said:


> Tell me, what do you guys think of this pipe?
> 
> http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/estate/italy/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=31838


if it doesnt smoke well you could always tenderize meat with it !


----------



## Nutiket_32

im thinking about getting this pipe for va and va/pers...what do you all think?

http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/estate/denmark/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=32014


----------



## fireman43

Nutiket_32 said:


> im thinking about getting this pipe for va and va/pers...what do you all think?
> 
> http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/estate/denmark/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=32014


Very nice. I'm drawn to the smooth bowls myself, but that one is pretty in its own way.


----------



## IHT

Nutiket_32 said:


> im thinking about getting this pipe for va and va/pers...what do you all think?
> 
> http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/estate/denmark/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=32014


looks good. the length is decent (nearly 6"), and bowl depth/diameter are alright as well.


----------



## Puffy69

Nutiket_32 said:


> im thinking about getting this pipe for va and va/pers...what do you all think?
> 
> http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/estate/denmark/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=32014


I like it..

*HEY GREG!*
Do you still smoke cigars?


----------



## IHT

Rock Star said:


> I like it..
> 
> *HEY GREG!*
> Do you still smoke cigars?


i had one last night, one that pds sent to us to do "mod staff reviews" of. seems he gets some cigars sent to him from time to time by manufacturers. i have 2 or 3 of them left.
something by rolando reyes jr, cuba aliados or something.
my neighbor came over do discuss work (we work together)... i had a 6 pack of oatmeal stout in my fridge, but he brought me over room temp "silver bullet", which is just horrid even when cold. it was a great evening. u


----------



## The Professor

Rock Star said:


> I like it..
> 
> *HEY GREG!*
> Do you still smoke cigars?


I've even *seen* greg smoke cigars. So should you have at the first MMH. Silly Freddy....


----------



## Puffy69

The Professor said:


> I've even *seen* greg smoke cigars. So should you have at the first MMH. Silly Freddy....


_ cant remember if he was smoking cigars or not..I only remember him smoking his pipe..was a nice one..Really wide and nice grain.Plus i was drunk and if you remember much then you didnt have as much fun as I. but its good to know that he still smokes cigars_


----------



## The Professor

mmmmm ... just got my pipe in from Smokin' Pipes, along with a few tins. The Dunbar and Escudo both smell like candy. I can't wait to smoke them.

only somewhat sad thing is that it tastes like this pipe was used fo English blends; but I really wanted to make it my VA-Per pipe. guess I'll need to get a new pipe for that.  :tu


----------



## The Professor

Escudo is yummy ... and this Winslow is a good smoker. p

You've probably already seen it, but this is the pipe: http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb37/cs_the_professor/004-001-1463.jpg


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa

Ho-Ho-Ho... Escudo is the Nectar of the Gods, and it masks the smell after Rudolf eats too much broccoli.
:tu


----------



## Nutiket_32

ear infection =:BS, have to go to student health later
last night my yankees failed miserably and possibly ended a dynasty thanks to the boss (that jackass)
at least the cowboys won, even if the bills coach is a sneaky ^%*&^%(% and made them kick the game winning field goal twice
and its going to storm all day, so no time for smoking.:hn


----------



## IHT

it's been a down year for me in fantasy football. i was/am so happy with my drafts, re-drafts, dynasty drafts, and now all my studs are either hurt or having very bad years... 
surprisingly enough, majority of my keeper leagues won, even with a very bad bye week and tons of injuries to deal with. i've got a couple really kick ass teams (one of which is 2-3 while scoring the most ppg in the league), one is rebuilding, another is just underachieving horribly.
my wife and I tied in her work "pick'em league", but she beat me on tie-breaker (points), as she had 49 and i had 51 total points (it was 49). ah well, dinner is on her.


----------



## IHT

fluck.
well, i finally set aside some time to work on my resume and do all the online :BS that you have to do for GS jobs... it took me so damn long that i missed out on applying for a job that closed tonight by about 10 minutes.

ah well, i was just doing it to go through the motions and have my resume on file in their database, was going to turn that job down anyway.

still a little miffed.


----------



## IHT

anyone interested in the SG Christmas mixture, i seem to have found some still in stock.
i was following a link from a pipe makers website to where his tobacco is sold and found it.
http://www.marscigars.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1183&HS=1


----------



## JAK

IHT said:


> anyone interested in the SG Christmas mixture, i seem to have found some still in stock.
> i was following a link from a pipe makers website to where his tobacco is sold and found it.
> http://www.marscigars.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1183&HS=1


What is it like?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

JAK said:


> What is it like?


I picked up a bunch of it awhile back. It definitely has a unique smell and taste. I couldn't desribe it any better than IHT's description:

_"...that stuff is wild. its like smoking a cinnamon toothpick mixed with pine needless... it will totally infect your pipe, but the smell is just like Xmas... it'll make your mouth, tongue, and lips tingle...."_

I'm saving some up for the coming holiday season.


----------



## JAK

Blake Lockhart said:


> I picked up a bunch of it awhile back. It definitely has a unique smell and taste. I couldn't desribe it any better than IHT's description:
> 
> _"...that stuff is wild. its like smoking a cinnamon toothpick mixed with pine needless... it will totally infect your pipe, but the smell is just like Xmas... it'll make your mouth, tongue, and lips tingle...."_
> 
> I'm saving some up for the coming holiday season.


So it's a pretty heavy aromatic? Sounds interesting, I might get some and a cob to smoke it out of so I don't ruin one of my briars.


----------



## physiognomy

I spent 4hrs (!!!) with my girlfriend (who was looking for winter shoes) at an outlet mall 30mins outside of Denver today... Not much there that I was interested in, but we stopped by a local King Soopers & they had 4pks of 8oz ball jars for my tobacco samples. I have been looking for these for a while now & picked up all that they had since they were under $1 each!


----------



## txdyna65

IHT said:


> anyone interested in the SG Christmas mixture, i seem to have found some still in stock.
> i was following a link from a pipe makers website to where his tobacco is sold and found it.
> http://www.marscigars.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1183&HS=1


Thanks Greg :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

You're thinking about comin' over here and tryin' out the pipe aren't ya, Kenny...Huh, huh?


----------



## txdyna65

Nah, my wife would kill me :r Be hard to explain after buying that big aristocrat. I was looking for some of that Christmas Blend for gifts, so Gregs post was very timely.


----------



## fireman43

Blake Lockhart said:


> You're thinking about comin' over here and tryin' out the pipe aren't ya, Kenny...Huh, huh?


:tpd::tu



txdyna65 said:


> Nah, my wife would kill me :r Be hard to explain after buying that big aristocrat. I was looking for some of that Christmas Blend for gifts, so Gregs post was very timely.


He is....He just doesn't know it yet. He'll wind up like Ron and freefall once he ever gets the bug.


----------



## Savvy

Hey guys, I've been wondering how many pipes to get...:hn

I'm thinking of keeping pipes designated to different kinds of tobaccos, so whats a good number? Right now I have one for Virginias, one for Va/pers, and one for aromatics.

Should I also get one for English, Orientals, Latakias etc? Where do you guys draw lines between the different kinds of tobaccos? I'm still way too new at this to know it all haha


----------



## fireman43

physiognomy said:


> I spent 4hrs (!!!) with my girlfriend (who was looking for winter shoes) at an outlet mall 30mins outside of Denver today... Not much there that I was interested in, but we stopped by a local King Soopers & they had 4pks of 8oz ball jars for my tobacco samples. I have been looking for these for a while now & picked up all that they had since they were under $1 each!


I was thinking about these as well. Did you get the bail top or just the standard ring and flap? I'm looking for the bail tops about this size here locally, but so far all I have found is the ring/flap type. The search continues. I know I can get them online, but would like to find them locally to save a little $.


----------



## physiognomy

fireman43 said:


> I was thinking about these as well. Did you get the bail top or just the standard ring and flap? I'm looking for the bail tops about this size here locally, but so far all I have found is the ring/flap type. The search continues. I know I can get them online, but would like to find them locally to save a little $.


They didn't have any bail top jars... I would have been interested if they were available, but I feel pretty lucky to have picked these up. My local store doesn't carry this sort of thing. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Joe...I just pick up a case of 12-8oz Ball jars, the ones with the screw top, at Walmart today (about 8 bucks). They also had the pint size.


----------



## IHT

txdyna65 said:


> Nah, my wife would kill me :r Be hard to explain after buying that big aristocrat. I was looking for some of that Christmas Blend for gifts, so Gregs post was very timely.


was the wife able to use that list i sent you to find some stuff?



Savvy said:


> Hey guys, I've been wondering how many pipes to get...:hn
> 
> I'm thinking of keeping pipes designated to different kinds of tobaccos, so whats a good number? Right now I have one for Virginias, one for Va/pers, and one for aromatics.
> 
> Should I also get one for English, Orientals, Latakias etc? Where do you guys draw lines between the different kinds of tobaccos? I'm still way too new at this to know it all haha


1 for Va, 1 for Va/Per, 1 for English/Latakia mixtures, 1 for orientals... and a meer for aromatics, that way you can smoke all kinds of them in the same pipe.

hell, maybe a meer for VAs and Va/Pers as well. that would cut down the # of pipes you'd need for now, until you figure out more of your tastes.


----------



## JAK

IHT said:


> was the wife able to use that list i sent you to find some stuff?
> 
> 1 for Va, 1 for Va/Per, 1 for English/Latakia mixtures, 1 for orientals... and a meer for aromatics, that way you can smoke all kinds of them in the same pipe.
> 
> hell, maybe a meer for VAs and Va/Pers as well. that would cut down the # of pipes you'd need for now, until you figure out more of your tastes.


I smoke VA's and VaPers out of the same briar, it seems fine, although when I get my next briar I will have seperate pipes for VA and Va/Per. I think the most important thing is not to smoke Latakia, Va blends, or Aromatics in the same pipe.


----------



## IHT

JAK said:


> I smoke VA's and VaPers out of the same briar, it seems fine, although when I get my next briar I will have seperate pipes for VA and Va/Per. I think the most important thing is not to smoke Latakia, Va blends, or Aromatics in the same pipe.


very true, and i was going to explain further, that some Va/Pers have a larger amount of Perique and then could ghost the VA pipe much like smoking an Oriental or Latakia blend would.
but you are right, he could smoke both in a briar for the time being, but if he uses something like Fillmore or Telegraph Hill, that's pretty heavy in Perique and may end up ghosting when he smokes a straight VA like Old Gowrie. _could_, is the key word.


----------



## txdyna65

IHT said:


> was the wife able to use that list i sent you to find some stuff?


Yes she was, I added more to it as well. She had to go to 3 different places before she found a place that had some on the list though. Thanks again Greg, Ron, and Joe


----------



## Savvy

IHT said:


> was the wife able to use that list i sent you to find some stuff?
> 
> 1 for Va, 1 for Va/Per, 1 for English/Latakia mixtures, 1 for orientals... and a meer for aromatics, that way you can smoke all kinds of them in the same pipe.
> 
> hell, maybe a meer for VAs and Va/Pers as well. that would cut down the # of pipes you'd need for now, until you figure out more of your tastes.


Thanks for the advice. I had read that people used different pipes for VAs and Va/Pers so I just decided to break my new one in as a Va/Per pipe. I'm using a cob for my aros too, but I think I like the VAs the best so far. I have some English mixtures that I haven't gotten around to smoking, so next time I come across some money to pick up a couple more pipes I'll grab one to break in with those blends.

Thanks a lot for the help, I'm really liking the pipe experience now that its getting cold up here. I just don't know a whole lot about pipe stuff. But I believe I'm in the right place to learn haha


----------



## IHT

i'd suggest a Meerschaum and some cobs until you know what you like for sure. you can use 1 meer for both Vas and VaPers. then you could use another for Orientals/English...

a nice place to look is the right pipe, and we have a member here that also has a shop that sells meers.


----------



## bonggoy

Worked from 8pm to 3am last night. Had to be at work by 8am. Two hours of sleep. I need something good to smoke tonight.


----------



## ToddziLLa

bonggoy said:


> Worked from 8pm to 3am last night. Had to be at work by 8am. Two hours of sleep. I need something good to smoke tonight.


Or rather...some SLEEP!


----------



## IHT

bonggoy said:


> Worked from 8pm to 3am last night. Had to be at work by 8am. Two hours of sleep. I need something good to smoke tonight.


i know what that's like.


----------



## fireman43

Blake Lockhart said:


> Joe...I just pick up a case of 12-8oz Ball jars, the ones with the screw top, at Walmart today (about 8 bucks). They also had the pint size.


Thanks Dave. I'll have to check mine next time I'm there. The dollar store usually has them, but no luck at the two I have hit so far.


----------



## Sawyer

Getting out of work in 2 minutes. WooHoo! p Looking forward to several hours of pipe smoking.

Also, if anyone finds good prices on bail top jars, I would be interested.


----------



## Dzrtrat

Sawyer said:


> Getting out of work in 2 minutes. WooHoo! p Looking forward to several hours of pipe smoking.
> 
> Also, if anyone finds good prices on bail top jars, I would be interested.


whats a bail top jar??.....................I'm such a nnewb.


----------



## EvanS

Dzrtrat said:


> whats a bail top jar.


one of these with the wire latching system


----------



## Mad Hatter

Sawyer said:


> Getting out of work in 2 minutes. WooHoo! p Looking forward to several hours of pipe smoking.
> 
> Also, if anyone finds good prices on bail top jars, I would be interested.


Walmart had these really cheap last year during the Christmas holiday season. I think the 1qt were $2.50 and the pint were cheaper yet. I plan to look for them over the next month or so. 'Tis already the season, you know!


----------



## Ultravox

I need to get myself some of those, what with all the different bulk blends I'm expecting through the post. I've never seen them over here though.


----------



## JAK

EvanS said:


> one of these with the wire latching system


I use bail top jars like these, in several sizes, as well as using mason jars. I use the mason jars for aging bulk blends, and I put blends I am smoking in the bail tops.


----------



## solafid3

I bust out the regular glass jars with the plastic seal, but I'm definitely checking out the the bail tops when I look for my cooler.


----------



## Guest

I miss my garage and the man cave i had in it, two days with a third to come of cold and rain. All i can do is sit and smell what i could be smoking.


Anybody own any Randy Wiley pipes, have been looking and lusting. Your thoughs? He may make the next pipe i buy.


----------



## Nutiket_32

One heck of a 24 hour period. Last night when me and my friend got back to the dorm from a weekend at home, he discovered his roommate passed out on the other side of his door. When he (roommate named erik) woke up, he lost his mind and Im not even kidding. He was convinced the italian mafia was coming to kill his daughter (hes 18, not married, no kids) because he owed them money. Also tried to beat up anyone he could see and cursed us all in Finnish (which none of us understand). Police finally came, almost maced him, did arrest him but released him into my friends custody for the night. Wound up with 6 hours of community service, 6 hours of alcohol education, and one helluva fine. And that kiddies is why underage consumption in a dorm is a bad bad idea.

today woke up and realized i have two exams on wednesday. Unfortunately i just brought my guitar back to college and that took preference over studying.

Had to go to a lecture on the dead sea scrolls as part of diversity week. Fairly entertaining and I spent the time looking forward to the bowl of fillmore waiting for me at the end. I got out of the lecture, got my pipe and lighter out and.....promptly dropped it. Thankfully the pipe is fine, but all that beautiful baccy is spread across the cobblestones.:hn


----------



## dls

Nutiket_32 said:


> One heck of a 24 hour period. Last night when me and my friend got back to the dorm from a weekend at home, he discovered his roommate passed out on the other side of his door. When he (roommate named erik) woke up, he lost his mind and Im not even kidding. He was convinced the italian mafia was coming to kill his daughter (hes 18, not married, no kids) because he owed them money. Also tried to beat up anyone he could see and cursed us all in Finnish (which none of us understand). Police finally came, almost maced him, did arrest him but released him into my friends custody for the night. Wound up with 6 hours of community service, 6 hours of alcohol education, and one helluva fine. And that kiddies is why underage consumption in a dorm is a bad bad idea.
> 
> today woke up and realized i have two exams on wednesday. Unfortunately i just brought my guitar back to college and that took preference over studying.
> 
> Had to go to a lecture on the dead sea scrolls as part of diversity week. Fairly entertaining and I spent the time looking forward to the bowl of fillmore waiting for me at the end. I got out of the lecture, got my pipe and lighter out and.....promptly dropped it. Thankfully the pipe is fine, but all that beautiful baccy is spread across the cobblestones.:hn


If you ever get tired of the college grind, the Navy's got a reeeeaallll nice place and job for ya


----------



## solafid3

Did we ever do the CS Tobacco Blend?


----------



## [OT] Loki

Nutiket_32 said:


> One heck of a 24 hour period. Last night when me and my friend got back to the dorm from a weekend at home, he discovered his roommate passed out on the other side of his door. When he (roommate named erik) woke up, he lost his mind and Im not even kidding. He was convinced the italian mafia was coming to kill his daughter (hes 18, not married, no kids) because he owed them money. Also tried to beat up anyone he could see and cursed us all in Finnish (which none of us understand). Police finally came, almost maced him, did arrest him but released him into my friends custody for the night. Wound up with 6 hours of community service, 6 hours of alcohol education, and one helluva fine. And that kiddies is why underage consumption in a dorm is a bad bad idea.
> 
> today woke up and realized i have two exams on wednesday. Unfortunately i just brought my guitar back to college and that took preference over studying.
> 
> Had to go to a lecture on the dead sea scrolls as part of diversity week. Fairly entertaining and I spent the time looking forward to the bowl of fillmore waiting for me at the end. I got out of the lecture, got my pipe and lighter out and.....promptly dropped it. Thankfully the pipe is fine, but all that beautiful baccy is spread across the cobblestones.:hn


ah takes me back to the days of having random, half naked girls wander into my dorm room....I miss them days.


----------



## mr.c

solafid3 said:


> Did we ever do the CS Tobacco Blend?


in process. think of it as a comming holiday blend


----------



## mr.c

[OT] Loki said:


> *ah takes me back to the days of having random, half naked girls wander into my dorm room....I miss them days.*


best 7 years of you life right ?

:r


----------



## [OT] Loki

mr.c said:


> best 7 years of you life right ?
> 
> :r


I only wish I had stayed at penn state that long....


----------



## Nutiket_32

i have 4 more years after this semester in Morgantown. Even though it really is a good school (probably the best education in the state), we are still know as a party school. Our slogans dont help the image (these Ive seen on tshirts in the past day):

Win or lose, we burn sh!t
Morgantown, where greatness is learned and couches are burned.
We pregame harder than most schools party.

and by the way, every other room at this end of the hallway is filled with girls. I love college.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Nutiket_32 said:


> i have 4 more years after this semester in Morgantown. Even though it really is a good school (probably the best education in the state), we are still know as a party school. Our slogans dont help the image (these Ive seen on tshirts in the past day):
> 
> Win or lose, we burn sh!t
> Morgantown, where greatness is learned and couches are burned.
> We pregame harder than most schools party.
> 
> and by the way, every other room at this end of the hallway is filled with girls. I love college.


I've heard the couches one before. my friend graduated from WVU not to long ago. sorta lost track of her latley


----------



## IHT

solafid3 said:


> Did we ever do the CS Tobacco Blend?


i talked to one of the joes who worked on it with the blender, he's been under the weather (oral surgery), and the blender has been preoccupied with his own new blends coming out. they're in the queue (yes, i had to look up how to spell that). one of the hurdles is that McC doesn't sell blends to "individuals", they will only sell to a distributor, and McC wants to talk directly to the shop owner (all of that stuff is being looked into)... 
hey, we're all wanting to get the blend out, it's great stuff, but there are some factors that are keeping it from happening right now. i'm hoping before Thanksgiving, under the current circumstances - and i know the ones closest to getting this done were hoping for it to be done last month or so...

so, the blend is finalized, it may even be canned (i think we did 300 tins, but i'm not sure, i had no hand in that), there are some things that need to be done but the blender has been busy with his own blends right now...

i may talk to him a bit at the KC pipe show (was going to anyway, but not about this subject).



Nutiket_32 said:


> and by the way, every other room at this end of the hallway is filled with girls. I love college.


hey, nutsack,

why are you on your computer?


----------



## solafid3

That's great to hear, I'm not trying to rush anything (and I don't think it would matter even if I did). Just glad to know that we've got one coming.


----------



## Nutiket_32

IHT said:


> hey, nutsack,
> 
> why are you on your computer?


good question with a long answer I wont get into.

I am excited about the blend tho.


----------



## IHT

Nutiket_32 said:


> good question with a long answer I wont get into.


go smoke a pipe - it's like a sore dick, you can't beat it. :tu


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> go smoke a pipe - it's like a sore dick, you can't beat it. :tu


Wow.
Nutiket here is a good video for you-it is a Fresh Prince song.


----------



## JAK

IHT said:


> go smoke a pipe - it's like a sore dick, you can't beat it. :tu


AMAZING expression, I am going to have to start using that in my everyday conversation.


----------



## IHT

kheffelf said:


> Wow.
> Nutiket here is a good video for you-it is a Fresh Prince song.


THIS IS MY FAVORITE SCENE FROM THE MOVIE "SAY ANYTHING". check the little kid at the end of the bench...


----------



## fireman43

Well, I think I made my first mistake as a new pipe smoker...I went hog wild with aromatics and wound up not really caring for them. Out of the 6 tins I bought, I only really liked the Vanilla Cream. At least they are going to some folks who might like them and not going to sit here and dry up.:tu 
I finally experienced the ketchup smell in McClellands that everyone talks about. The Deep Hollow was very pungent with it. I wonder if the CC smells as bad as this did. I'm sure it may not taste like ketchup, but the smell was enough to turn me off on this tin. Presently I am sitting here taking Evans advice and enjoying a bowl of Chocolate Flake with my coffee. You were right bro...It does taste good together! Each seems to compliment the other. Not something I would smoke all the time, but it does have it's place in the rotation.


----------



## Bruce

Don't be discouraged by the "ketchup" smell of McClellands tobaccos! I love their VA's....very flavorful, sweet and satisfying!

They taste nothing like they smell.....and to be honest with you, I kinda like the smell also!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

I second what Bruce said, Joe. The katchup is due to fermintation. Most McC blends are aged a few years before being tinned....this is why I attribute them to have the best "pop a tin and smoke" status. Age even helps it.


----------



## fireman43

Kayak_Rat said:


> I second what Bruce said, Joe. The katchup is due to fermintation. Most McC blends are aged a few years before being tinned....this is why I attribute them to have the best "pop a tin and smoke" status. Age even helps it.


Thanks Zack and Bruce. I think I'll probably pick up a couple tins of CC, one to cellar and one to smoke. I'm sure if I don't care for it someone will be happy to take it off my hands.


----------



## Nutiket_32

fireman43 said:


> Thanks Zack and Bruce. I think I'll probably pick up a couple tins of CC, one to cellar and one to smoke. I'm sure if I don't care for it someone will be happy to take it off my hands.


i havent sent your package out yet so ill throw in a sample of CC


----------



## nimravus01

Here I am on duty at the squadron all night (12 hours!) Just answering phones and standing by incase anything bad happens. It's times like these that really makes me long for the days when smoking indoors was the standard. I would be much more content sitting here all night if I had my beloved pipes to puff on. At least I have the internet and club stogie. (until 3:00 am rolls around and I've read all the posts and nobody is making new ones... then it gets real boaring.)


----------



## sspolv

I am having an amazingly hard time finding a churchwarden I like. The Stanwell Hans Christensen Anderson? Not my cup of tea. Savinelli? Nope. Nothing's really striking my fancy but the MacQueen Ranger. I've seen their pipes all around the web but no one seems to own one. I really like it, but I've never heard anything about anyone smoking one. Gah, what's a man to do? I needs me a hobbit pipe.


----------



## JAK

sspolv said:


> I am having an amazingly hard time finding a churchwarden I like. The Stanwell Hans Christensen Anderson? Not my cup of tea. Savinelli? Nope. Nothing's really striking my fancy but the MacQueen Ranger. I've seen their pipes all around the web but no one seems to own one. I really like it, but I've never heard anything about anyone smoking one. Gah, what's a man to do? I needs me a hobbit pipe.


MavQueen makes the wooden stemmed churchwardens, right? I have seen the ranger, and I love its looks. I really want to get a wooden stem churchwarden too. My old room mate had one, and it smoked great. It looked just like one of the pipes in Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Puffy69

Fellas headed to Columbus to smoke wit the Ohio boys and watch the game Saturday..see ya when I get back...


----------



## IHT

this is the only thread on SF i could find about macqueen pipes.


----------



## Nutiket_32

i was looking at those pipes somewhere (pipes and cigars maybe?) i think ill have to get one of those sometime. I do like the stanwell HCA tho, so one of those might come first.


----------



## nimravus01

Nutiket_32 said:


> i was looking at those pipes somewhere (pipes and cigars maybe?) i think ill have to get one of those sometime. I do like the stanwell HCA tho, so one of those might come first.


I just got one of the HCAs. It's the #1 model (cutty shape.) Still breaking it in but it's pretty nice smoking.


----------



## Nutiket_32

its almost 4 in the morning. I have to be up in 4-5 hours to get ready for our homecoming game. God its early and i love college.


----------



## fireman43

Nutiket_32 said:


> its almost 4 in the morning. I have to be up in 4-5 hours to get ready for our homecoming game. God its early and i love college.


Good luck with the game Austin! I'm presently sitting in the office at work trying to get some coffee in me. It's been a slow week here, but atleast I have the luxury of CS to pass the time until 1:00. I brought some Escudo to help me along as well, and I'm going to get started on that here shortly.


----------



## kheffelf

Going to be tailgating at the ND vs. USC game here in a couple hours, should be a great time.


----------



## Nutiket_32

kheffelf said:


> Going to be tailgating at the ND vs. USC game here in a couple hours, should be a great time.


good luck. which side are you going for?

Now the hardest decision is what tobaccos to take for pregame, postgame, and postpostgame (all legitimate experiences up here). Im taking all 4 pipes, which will hate me tomorrow, especially the cob. I think last game weekend, the two briars i had then had 2 bowls each, while the cob had at least 4.


----------



## kheffelf

Nutiket_32 said:


> good luck. which side are you going for?


I really didn't care not really a fan of either team. The person who I went with is a huge ND fan so I guess I rooted for them yesterday because of her. I drank way to much yesterday.


----------



## Nutiket_32

kheffelf said:


> I drank way to much yesterday.


No comment.


----------



## kheffelf

Back in the school mode today, have a bunch of homework assignments to get caught up on in my computer class and I need to knock down two papers today for literary criticism. One on political criticism (feminist) and the other on some poem by Anne Bradstreet. Going to be a long day from here on out.


----------



## Guest

kheffelf said:


> Back in the school mode today, have a bunch of homework assignments to get caught up on in my computer class and I need to knock down two papers today for literary criticism. One on political criticism (feminist) and the other on some poem by Anne Bradstreet. Going to be a long day from here on out.


Make sure you understand that poem by Anne Bradstreet, you're really going to need that when real life finds you.:BS

Good luck on the papers.


----------



## kheffelf

Root said:


> Make sure you understand that poem by Anne Bradstreet, you're really going to need that when real life finds you.:BS
> 
> Good luck on the papers.


Thanks, yep that poem is really going to get me far later on in life. Right now I am working on a paper about the short story "The Yellow Wallpaper," nothing like coming up with feminist views for a whole entire paper about a woman being stuck in a marriage and then mentally puts herself into the wall behind the yellow wallpaper and traps herself into the wall only then to try to free herself out of the disgusting yellow wallpaper that entraps her in her room.


----------



## Nutiket_32

kheffelf said:


> Thanks, yep that poem is really going to get me far later on in life. Right now I am working on a paper about the short story "The Yellow Wallpaper," nothing like coming up with feminist views for a whole entire paper about a woman being stuck in a marriage and then mentally puts herself into the wall behind the yellow wallpaper and traps herself into the wall only then to try to free herself out of the disgusting yellow wallpaper that entraps her in her room.


sounds captivating.

First class this morning was on Homer's Odyssey and Virgil's Aeneid. Second was current moral problems, started talking about the environment today. Couple hours from now I have intro to anthropology, we just had a test so i have no idea what we are doing. Right this minute is a to-go box of awful dorm vegetable stir fry. I think i need a nap.


----------



## physiognomy

Trying to pick up some world series tickets this morning... Been getting the 'server busy' message since 10am & it is starting to wear a little thin. Oh well...


----------



## kheffelf

Got the papers done, now only one more for the week, next I am debating about doing my computer homework or going to see a friend do his comedy routine at a cigar/hookah bar about ten minutes from me.


----------



## croatan

kheffelf said:


> Thanks, yep that poem is really going to get me far later on in life. Right now I am working on a paper about the short story "The Yellow Wallpaper," nothing like coming up with feminist views for a whole entire paper about a woman being stuck in a marriage and then mentally puts herself into the wall behind the yellow wallpaper and traps herself into the wall only then to try to free herself out of the disgusting yellow wallpaper that entraps her in her room.


Pretty darn good short story, I always thought.


----------



## kheffelf

croatan said:


> Pretty darn good short story, I always thought.


Yep I agree, best one we that we had to read in class, I chose that story of James Joyce's Araby because I thought it would be easier to right political criticism on that story.


----------



## Nutiket_32

kheffelf said:


> Yep I agree, best one we that we had to read in class, I chose that story of James Joyce's Araby because I thought it would be easier to *right* political criticism on that story.


Apparently college doesnt help you spell when you *write* :tu
but dont worry, come on up here to wvu and we'll give you a fine education.


----------



## croatan

kheffelf said:


> Yep I agree, best one we that we had to read in class, I chose that story of James Joyce's Araby because I thought it would be easier to right political criticism on that story.


Hard to go wrong with Joyce.


----------



## Nutiket_32

physiognomy said:


> Trying to pick up some world series tickets this morning... Been getting the 'server busy' message since 10am & it is starting to wear a little thin. Oh well...


if you were using the rockies site, it was hacked yesterday but they said it should be back up by noon today (whether thats noon eastern time or noon Colorado time i have no idea.


----------



## physiognomy

Nutiket_32 said:


> if you were using the rockies site, it was hacked yesterday but they said it should be back up by noon today (whether thats noon eastern time or noon Colorado time i have no idea.


Thanks, I'm going to try again today, but I'm not hopeful... People were pretty pissed here in CO yesterday. I'm wondering whether the 'hacking' story was put out there to pass on the blame, but I guess we'll never know.


----------



## fireman43

Has anyone had any issues with smokingpipes as far as charges to their accounts? I ask only because I have an extra charge showing on my bank account, but have only ordered from them twice, and this is the third charge they've posted. I have an email in to them, but just curious as to others experiences.


----------



## physiognomy

fireman43 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with smokingpipes as far as charges to their accounts? I ask only because I have an extra charge showing on my bank account, but have only ordered from them twice, and this is the third charge they've posted. I have an email in to them, but just curious as to others experiences.


I have not, but if you add to an online order over the phone they will charge you separately for the added items. I'm sure that they will sort it out once they check your order history.


----------



## fireman43

physiognomy said:


> I have not, but if you add to an online order over the phone they will charge you separately for the added items. I'm sure that they will sort it out once they check your order history.


Just received an email back from Jeff, and he said he was going to look into it and track it down. Will update when I know anything, but I imagine they'll get it figured out. They seem like a great place to do business with, but that extra charge for $28 got my attention. LOL


----------



## Cheeto

Smokingpipes called me today to talk about the return I sent them, I accidentally deleted the voicemail though, along with his name, phone number, and extension :hn.


----------



## fireman43

Cheeto said:


> Smokingpipes called me today to talk about the return I sent them, I accidentally deleted the voicemail though, along with his name, phone number, and extension :hn.


Remember who called you? I have Jeff's contact info and ext. in my email if you need it, PM me and I'll send it to you.

EDIT:I'm an idiot. :r Just received an update from Jeff. The charge was for the stuff I had sent to Blake Lockhart for the NST Pipe trade. Dumba$$! I do want to commend Jeff and smokingpipes for such great assistance and customer service though. They will definitely be getting a lot of my business in the future.:tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

fireman43 said:


> EDIT:I'm an idiot. :r Just received an update from Jeff. The charge was for the stuff I had sent to Blake Lockhart for the NST Pipe trade. Dumba$$!


Hey Joe..."what am I chopped liver?"  :r

Sounds like something I would do...and I think it comes with age! :tu


----------



## fireman43

fireman43 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with smokingpipes as far as charges to their accounts? I ask only because I have an extra charge showing on my bank account, but have only ordered from them twice, and this is the third charge they've posted. I have an email in to them, but just curious as to others experiences.





fireman43 said:


> Just received an email back from Jeff, and he said he was going to look into it and track it down. Will update when I know anything, but I imagine they'll get it figured out. They seem like a great place to do business with, but that extra charge for $28 got my attention. LOL





Blake Lockhart said:


> Hey Joe..."what am I chopped liver?"  :r
> 
> Sounds like something I would do...and I think it comes with age! :tu


Funny thing is there's no order history for it in my account profile, but once jeff emailed me back with the order info, I knew what it was for. As far as age....I'm in trouble then...I'm only 32!:r


----------



## Cheeto

I saw this Tom Eltang for sale on a European pipe website. 



:dr:dr I want it :dr:dr


----------



## Bruce

I had an Eltang similar to that pipe.....traded it to mr.c. He got a great deal, I gots regrets!
LOL!!!!


----------



## kheffelf

Really struggling getting my last paper done for school tomorrow. I have been trying to type this thing for the last two hours, I get distraced by the littlest things sometimes. Want to finish this soon so I can go out tonight.


----------



## Phil S

Hey everyone! Figured I'd introduce myself here. I started pipe smoking about 5 days ago, at the recomendation of some friends that I try it. So far I LOVE it! I went to my local B&M, picked up a Bjarne and some of their custom blends, and I've really had a blast. Smoked about 4 bowls since last Friday, each one better than the last. Anyways, my name's Phil, I'm from Ohio, and I'm new to pipes. Very pleased to be here!


----------



## hollywood

That is one gorgeous pipe!!

Trying very hard not to keep looking at this one!



Teddy is SOOOOOOO out of my league!!:hn


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Phil S said:


> Hey everyone! Figured I'd introduce myself here. I started pipe smoking about 5 days ago... Very pleased to be here!


Hello Phil.

Welcome to the pipe section of Club Stogie!

p


----------



## Phil S

Thanks very much for the warm welcome!


----------



## EvanS

Phil S said:


> Hey everyone! Figured I'd introduce myself here. I started pipe smoking about 5 days ago, at the recomendation of some friends that I try it. So far I LOVE it! I went to my local B&M, picked up a Bjarne and some of their custom blends, and I've really had a blast. Smoked about 4 bowls since last Friday, each one better than the last. Anyways, my name's Phil, I'm from Ohio, and I'm new to pipes. Very pleased to be here!


:blWELCOME PHILS:bl

You have a LOT going for you at CS...tons of knowledge, great folks, and most importantly your sceen name has the right letter count and a bitchin' last letter!! We'll ignore that pesky "space" for now


----------



## [OT] Loki

Phil S said:


> Hey everyone! Figured I'd introduce myself here. I started pipe smoking about 5 days ago, at the recomendation of some friends that I try it. So far I LOVE it! I went to my local B&M, picked up a Bjarne and some of their custom blends, and I've really had a blast. Smoked about 4 bowls since last Friday, each one better than the last. Anyways, my name's Phil, I'm from Ohio, and I'm new to pipes. Very pleased to be here!


Welcome. I thought you were from Kentucky at first.

Enjoy the jungle and watch out for the cliffs


----------



## Big T

Phil S said:


> Thanks very much for the warm welcome!


Welcome Phil!


----------



## Nutiket_32

kheffelf said:


> Really struggling getting my last paper done for school tomorrow. I have been trying to type this thing for the last two hours, I get distraced by the littlest things sometimes. Want to finish this soon so I can go out tonight.


good luck, if its not already done. I have to write a summary for an orientation class, but as long as I write something more serious than the teacher is hot (which she is - although i think they are called mentors rather than teachers as shes like 6 months older than me) then I pass.

On a much sadder note, Celtic lost to benfica in champions league. Saturday they lost to damned rangers. Not a good week.


----------



## kheffelf

Nutiket_32 said:


> good luck, if its not already done. I have to write a summary for an orientation class, but as long as I write something more serious than the teacher is hot (which she is - although i think they are called mentors rather than teachers as shes like 6 months older than me) then I pass.


Just completed the thing now, glad this weeks worth of papers and homework is completed.


----------



## Nutiket_32

kheffelf said:


> Just completed the thing now, glad this weeks worth of papers and homework is completed.


I just finished mine too, just have to email it the other instructor. Then comes Scrubs (the show) and a visit with a girl down the hall. Its been pouring the rain here all day so it doesnt look like ill be getting a bowl in before bed.

Anyways, earlier I was on the other forum I go to (never post, just read) and things there are rapidly going to hell in a hand basket. The place is big (2000 active posters, plus people like me) and a while ago they had a lot of in fighting and flaming. Well the Mods and Admins (half of them or so) went crazy and began cracking down on anything remotely disruptive. When people complained, they got banned, with some of the most popular (and helpful) posters there being unceremoniously dumped. Now many of the big names are asking for self bans in protest. A very sad affair all around.
The point of that story was to reflect on how great CS is in comparison. As far as I can tell there is very little fighting between users, especially here in the pipe subfora (hopefully thats the correct plural), and the mods everywhere are great and dont abuse there power. I think Greg deserves another big thank you for all he does, especially now with our rapid growth. I would call for everyone to bomb him again, but i think his wife might kill us all if her house is on fire anymore.

and just because i have no reason not to:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Mad Hatter

Nutiket_32 said:


> I just finished mine too, just have to email it the other instructor. Then comes Scrubs (the show) and a visit with a girl down the hall. Its been pouring the rain here all day so it doesnt look like ill be getting a bowl in before bed.
> 
> Anyways, earlier I was on the other forum I go to (never post, just read) and things there are rapidly going to hell in a hand basket. The place is big (2000 active posters, plus people like me) and a while ago they had a lot of in fighting and flaming. Well the Mods and Admins (half of them or so) went crazy and began cracking down on anything remotely disruptive. When people complained, they got banned, with some of the most popular (and helpful) posters there being unceremoniously dumped. Now many of the big names are asking for self bans in protest. A very sad affair all around.
> The point of that story was to reflect on how great CS is in comparison. As far as I can tell there is very little fighting between users, especially here in the pipe subfora (hopefully thats the correct plural), and the mods everywhere are great and dont abuse there power. *I think Greg deserves another big thank you for all he does, especially now with our rapid growth. I would call for everyone to bomb him again, but i think his wife might kill us all if her house is on fire anymore.*
> 
> and just because i have no reason not to:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


In honor of Greg, and in light of the complications with his wife, I suggest we all bomb ourselves..............I'm thinking something with a BIG bowl


----------



## EvanS

Well spoken Nut and I agree completely. I had been a member over there and posted a few times but have not been active now for at least several months.

Greg's got it right over here. We talked about his mod style and we both agreed...being a crabby, crotchety dictatorial prick from the get-go is BY FAR the best way. Then after that, anything you allow is considered, by the unwashed, to be a bonus. Hell this style even works for Leafhog in the coffee forum.

There's no way my two favorite modulators can both be wrong 

ok let me do the honors


:bn


----------



## dayplanner

Phil S said:


> Hey everyone! Figured I'd introduce myself here.


Hi Phil, damn nice to meet ya! Now boogie on over to the NST for pipe smokers so's we can welcome you proper!


----------



## Phil S

Well since I'm so new, what the heck is a NST? I'll boogie on over as soon as someone enlightens me.


----------



## JAK

The New Smokers Trade.


----------



## Nutiket_32

cquon said:


> Hi Phil, damn nice to meet ya! Now boogie on over to the NST for pipe smokers so's we can welcome you proper!


Im not postive, but I dont think that is visible at first.


----------



## Phil S

If it is visible, I can't seem to find it. Could someone give me directions or a link? Thanks for the super welcome everyone, it's really great to be around such great people with such great knowledge.


----------



## physiognomy

Damn the Rockies are getting creamed tonight... lucky I got some nice 'baccy to console myself with p


----------



## kheffelf

Phil S said:


> If it is visible, I can't seem to find it. Could someone give me directions or a link? Thanks for the super welcome everyone, it's really great to be around such great people with such great knowledge.


It is part of the WTS/WTT-which is want to sell and want to trade, once you put some time into the forums that will be available for you to see. Doesn't meen post like crazy, just means good things come to those who wait patiently. By the way welcome to the pipe forums.


----------



## Phil S

Thanks for the info, definitely looking forward to spending time here. Spent a lot of time going through the pipe picture thread and looked at what everyone's got, this is certainly a slippery slope.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Phil S said:


> Hey everyone! Figured I'd introduce myself here. I started pipe smoking about 5 days ago, at the recomendation of some friends that I try it. So far I LOVE it! I went to my local B&M, picked up a Bjarne and some of their custom blends, and I've really had a blast. Smoked about 4 bowls since last Friday, each one better than the last. Anyways, my name's Phil, I'm from Ohio, and I'm new to pipes. Very pleased to be here!


Welcome Phil. Hope you fit right in here.


----------



## Nutiket_32

EvanS said:


> Well spoken Nut and I agree completely. I had been a member over there and posted a few times but have not been active now for at least several months.
> 
> Greg's got it right over here. We talked about his mod style and we both agreed...being a crabby, crotchety dictatorial prick from the get-go is BY FAR the best way. Then after that, anything you allow is considered, by the unwashed, to be a bonus. Hell this style even works for Leafhog in the coffee forum.
> 
> There's no way my two favorite modulators can both be wrong
> 
> ok let me do the honors
> 
> :bn


I dont know when you were last there, but today was the first time id been in a bout a week. Apparently it was the week where riots would have occurred had it been a physical place. Took me a good two hours of reading to figure out exactly what happened (well at least as much as is public knowledge).

The more i read, the more i like CS. Besides, pipes are much more interesting.

EDIT: if anybody else knows what forum im talking about, or is just curious, you can PM me. This will be it for the Open Thread since its unrelated to CS. Dont hurt me IHT, you scary old man


----------



## Cheeto

A friend gave me a call tonight, telling me he had an extra doobie brothers ticket and asked if I wanted to come.Too many things to take care of though. My grandfather has taken a turn for the worse and is now on his deathbed. I'm starting the drive to Pennsylvania tomorrow morning to get up there.


----------



## Nutiket_32

Cheeto said:


> A friend gave me a call tonight, telling me he had an extra doobie brothers ticket and asked if I wanted to come.Too many things to take care of though. My grandfather has taken a turn for the worse and is now on his deathbed. I'm starting the drive to Pennsylvania tomorrow morning to get up there.


Sorry to hear that man. Im thinking bout you and your family.


----------



## dayplanner

Phil S said:


> Well since I'm so new, what the heck is a NST? I'll boogie on over as soon as someone enlightens me.


Try this -

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78493


----------



## EvanS

Cheeto said:


> My grandfather has taken a turn


Cheeto - man SO sorry to hear this. Sending you and yours all the best we can muster from So Cal.


----------



## IHT

Cheeto said:


> A friend gave me a call tonight, telling me he had an extra doobie brothers ticket and asked if I wanted to come.Too many things to take care of though. My grandfather has taken a turn for the worse and is now on his deathbed. I'm starting the drive to Pennsylvania tomorrow morning to get up there.


cheeto, i missed this last night due to my migraine. sorry about the bad news. hope you find him in good spirits when you get there.



Phil S said:


> Well since I'm so new, what the heck is a NST? I'll boogie on over as soon as someone enlightens me.


phil, welcome to the pipe forum.

the reason you couldn't see it at first, even with the link, is because you have to meet certain requirements to view them. 
i think you've already met them. have a pulse, have 5 posts, and 10 RG. since you start with 10, all you needed were the 5 posts.


----------



## IHT

well, i see i've missed a lot in here. talking about me while i'm knocked out with a migraine last night... uh-huh...

all of you, bread and water until you review Christmas Cheer '07 in next months TOM!!! :c

lol... bastages.

Nutsack, can you PM me what forum? i'm a member of a handful but have only had time for CS the past week.

i say PM me because i just spend the past day, off and on, deleting 450 PMs. i was at my max earlier in the day, now i'm down to 90. whew.

i did save a few that meant a lot, personally.
i'll post one because it's more a reflection on all of YOU than it is me (i'll leave out some specifics, don't ask who it's from, it doesn't matter - just shows what the atmosphere here is like). i know it's not cool to post PMs, but they will remain nameless.
_"When I was researching, I spent a month or more here as a guest, reading FAQ's and stuff. Also at a couple of other boards. So many places the people either made my teeth hurt with endless "beautiful pipe" comments and nothing more, or people were making pipe smoking into some huge super secret handshake deal.

Then there was you--crashing about, being kind of a wise-a$$, giving good information w/o being pretentious, and also knocking over some of the pretentious stuff too."_
it is not just ME, people. look at how we interact with each other. look at the ideas you all have had to make this area better, the PIF, the MAW, the forum pipe, the soon to be released forum tobacco (by mcclellands, a light english), Newby Sampler Trade, etc.

something else that i took a moment to smile about. a few weeks back, a member posted something, and one of our own shot right back, stood up to this person. what they said, how they said it, why they said it... it showed passion and pride for what this section has become. that member has helped the pipe forum take it's current shape, and they weren't going to let anyone say anything different. not only the nuts to say it, which i admire as well, but the fire and pride in the work they've done.

so, now that i'm shivering outside on the deck, i'm gonna finish my bowl of Escudo, take some more sips of my Country Time lemonade, and go inside.


----------



## Cheeto

IHT said:


> cheeto, i missed this last night due to my migraine. sorry about the bad news. hope you find him in good spirits when you get there.


It saddens me to say that he passed away last night. Two months ago the doctors said he wouldn't even last 2 weeks, just goes to show how strong a retired marine can be. My family and I are currently on I -40 E in Tennessee driving to Pennsylvania for the funeral. I just finished an 8 hour driving stretch, letting someone else take the wheel for awhile.

I'd like to thank you BOTLs for your support, it means a whole lot.


----------



## IHT

real sorry to hear the news, cheeto.
stay strong, get there and back safely.


----------



## dayplanner

Cheeto said:


> It saddens me to say that he passed away last night. Two months ago the doctors said he wouldn't even last 2 weeks, just goes to show how strong a retired marine can be. My family and I are currently on I -40 E in Tennessee driving to Pennsylvania for the funeral. I just finished an 8 hour driving stretch, letting someone else take the wheel for awhile.
> 
> I'd like to thank you BOTLs for your support, it means a whole lot.


My heart and good thoughts go out to you and your family, cheeto. I have been gone from the pipe forum way too long and don't know you as well as the others here, but I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## physiognomy

Cheeto said:


> It saddens me to say that he passed away last night...


Sorry to hear the news of your grandfather's passing Cheeto... My thoughts go out to you, your family, & all that knew him.


----------



## smokehouse

Sorry to hear the news Cheeto. Good Luck with everything.


----------



## Nutiket_32

Sorry for your loss man. I think we can all muster up a bowl in his honor.


----------



## fireman43

Thoughts and prayers for you and your family Cheeto.


----------



## EvanS

my deepest condolences Cheeto. Drive safely and please accept my blessings for you and your family


----------



## Kayak_Rat

I agree with the above stated. Please be careful and find the silver lining. Thoughts and parayers your way.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Greg, I agree with your statements. Our corner of CS is very unique. We do all get along, granted we knock each other around alot. This is a great place.


----------



## Nutiket_32

ive got two hours of class today. Then comes the ultimate question: the nording and a nice va/per, or an all afternoon nap? I went to bed early (like 930) last night, only to be dragged out to go do college things. My friend spent the night (i was completely honorable, i swear), but this dorm twin bed sucks anyway. Two people results in me waking up every 20 minutes because i fell off the thing. Anyways, mother and her grandparents are coming up later, so I get free food and a real coat, yesterday the high was low 50s here and it was a bit cold.


----------



## fireman43

Kayak_Rat said:


> Greg, I agree with your statements. Our corner of CS is very unique. We do all get along, granted we knock each other around alot. This is a great place.


:tpd: I'm with the sheep fondler. It's great to not have to try and wade through a ton of BS in the Pipe room like there is in other areas of CS. I still like the other areas don't get me wrong, but the Pipe room to me is the place to come sit by the fireplace with a smoke and a drink reading a good book with the dog at my feet. Great bunch of folks here, and Greg does a damned fine job keeping it on the right track.


----------



## fireman43

Nutiket_32 said:


> ive got two hours of class today. Then comes the ultimate question: *the nording and a nice va/per, or an all afternoon nap?* I went to bed early (like 930) last night, only to be dragged out to go do college things. My friend spent the night (i was completely honorable, i swear), but this dorm twin bed sucks anyway. Two people results in me waking up every 20 minutes because i fell off the thing. Anyways, mother and her grandparents are coming up later, so I get free food and a real coat, yesterday the high was low 50s here and it was a bit cold.


Hmm..Tough choice, but I'd have to go for the smoke myself. Sleep is over rated.:tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat

fireman43 said:


> :tpd: I'm with the sheep fondler. It's great to not have to try and wade through a ton of BS in the Pipe room like there is in other areas of CS. I still like the other areas don't get me wrong, but the Pipe room to me is the place to come sit by the fireplace with a smoke and a drink reading a good book with the dog at my feet. Great bunch of folks here, and Greg does a damned fine job keeping it on the right track.


Pretty much how I feel. The Pipe section is like a camping lodge, setting around, general discourse, occasional bashing. The rest of the forum is like going to a club. Fun, but way too much going on.

The Hillbilly Herf is looking good Joe.......nudge, nudge. :tu


----------



## fireman43

Kayak_Rat said:


> Pretty much how I feel. The Pipe section is like a camping lodge, setting around, general discourse, occasional bashing. The rest of the forum is like going to a club. Fun, but way too much going on.
> 
> The Hillbilly Herf is looking good Joe.......nudge, nudge. :tu


I wish I could make it Zack, but the finances are telling me not a chance. I talked to my folks last night and they said it's starting to get colder there and fall is in full swing. Been in the friggin 80's here all week, and raining like hell this morning.


----------



## smokehouse

Nutiket_32 said:


> ive got two hours of class today. Then comes the ultimate question: the nording and a nice va/per, or an all afternoon nap? I went to bed early (like 930) last night, only to be dragged out to go do college things. My friend spent the night (i was completely honorable, i swear), but this dorm twin bed sucks anyway. Two people results in me waking up every 20 minutes because i fell off the thing. Anyways, mother and her grandparents are coming up later, so I get free food and a real coat, yesterday the high was low 50s here and it was a bit cold.


Go hang out the Coffee section. After awhile you will never take a nap again.
:hc :cf


----------



## Kayak_Rat

fireman43 said:


> I wish I could make it Zack, but the finances are telling me not a chance. I talked to my folks last night and they said it's starting to get colder there and fall is in full swing. Been in the friggin 80's here all week, and raining like hell this morning.


Hate to hear that Joe, but I fully understand. Any time you can make it, we will rally the crew.

Fall is definately in full swing. Leaves are changing and there has been serious deer movement by the house.


----------



## Nutiket_32

smokehouse said:


> Go hang out the Coffee section. After awhile you will never take a nap again.
> :hc :cf


i tried the coffee thing when I woke up. Worked, but wore off too soon.
sleep is about to win, since my humanities notes are filled with words that are only half complete, followed by squiglly lines. Last Friday I was up till 4am, and the plan for tonight was similar (go out, come back and watch a movie on whoever has the biggest tv - last week was the boondock saints, this week might be casino royale or braveheart)

Anyways, do we have enough members here to possibly have a pipe herf in Pittsburgh (or someplace close to there)?


----------



## fireman43

Woke up this morning, well the dogs woke me up, and got them out and the coffee on. Decided to lay out some McC #25 to go along with it. Finished that up in the Boswell along with the 1st pot of coffee, and decided to smoke my last little bit of SG Chocolate Flake sample with the second pot. To sum it up...Latakia isn't my thing I guess, at least not right now. I can't get enough VA/VAPER stuff, but the English blends I don't like that much. Maybe I'm weird. :r


----------



## IHT

did you have a latakia blend this morning?? they both look like VA's to me.
or, you're just grooving on VAs so much that you don't see the gravitation toward latakia blends?

edit: you're not weird, i only smoke an english or oriental blend infrequently now.


----------



## fireman43

IHT said:


> *did you have a latakia blend this morning??* they both look like VA's to me.
> or, you're just grooving on VAs so much that you don't see the gravitation toward latakia blends?
> 
> edit: you're not weird, i only smoke an english or oriental blend infrequently now.


Honestly couldn't say for sure, but the aftertaste from the Chocolate Flake reminded me of Penzance. I only smoke English in one pipe, and this wasn't the pipe, so I don't know where that taste came from.


----------



## Nutiket_32

Ive always wondered this and felt dumb asking, but is chocolate flake actually flavored like chocolate (making it an aromatic), naturally having a chocolaty taste (nonaromatic), or just called chocolate flake for some other reason (color, etc)?


----------



## EvanS

fireman43 said:


> W.Latakia isn't my thing I guess, at least not right now. I can't get enough VA/VAPER stuff, but the English blends I don't like that much. Maybe I'm weird. :r


I guess our recent trade was quite appropriate Joe. For the past year I was also not a fan of Latakia blends. I actually like the stuff but to me it wanted to push everything into monochromatic. It is just now that I am again opening to Latakia...thanks to recent bowls of C&D Pirate Kake and G&H Bob's Choc Flake. The Penzance and Arcacdia smell GREAT!!

but yeah, I think you may very well be weird anyway


----------



## fireman43

EvanS said:


> I guess our recent trade was quite appropriate Joe. For the past year I was also not a fan of Latakia blends. I actually like the stuff but to me it wanted to push everything into monochromatic. It is just now that I am again opening to Latakia...thanks to recent bowls of C&D Pirate Kake and G&H Bob's Choc Flake. The Penzance and Arcacdia smell GREAT!!
> 
> *but yeah, I think you may very well be weird anyway*


http://www.freesmileys.org j/k 
You hooked me up with some good samples Evan, and I'll probably give a couple of them a go this afternoon. The Solani 633 reminds me a lot of Escudo being a VAPER and all, so it will probably be first in the lineup.:dr

As far as Nutsacks ?, I didn't really taste any chocolate myself, but it had a sweetness to it.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

EvanS said:


> I guess our recent trade was quite *appropriate* Joe.


I guess our recent trade was quite *inappropriate* Joe...since I was the one who sent you the Chocolate Flake! :r

I believe it has a hint of chocolate flavoring (casing), very subtle, but I don't think it's considered an aromatic...maybe a semi-aromatic perhaps?


----------



## kheffelf

Well today is going to be a blast, a friend of mine was out Saturday night and the car she was riding in got broken into when they were at the bar and the only thing stolen was her purse. So she had all of her cash and driver's license on her but in her purse was her keys, debit card, and phone. So, she only had one key for her car so now she is without a car, but so I told her that I would drive her around today to get all of this crap taken care of for her. She needs to get a new phone, a new debit card, and hopefully get her car taken care of today. Plus I am off to the library at school to get some stuff taken care of before we start the journey. Busy day that wasn't suppossed to be busy.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

kheffelf said:


> Well today is going to be a blast, a friend of mine was out Saturday night and the car she was riding in got broken into when they were at the bar and the only thing stolen was her purse. So she had all of her cash and driver's license on her but in her purse was her keys, debit card, and phone. So, she only had one key for her car so now she is without a car, but so I told her that I would drive her around today to get all of this crap taken care of for her. She needs to get a new phone, a new debit card, and hopefully get her car taken care of today. Plus I am off to the library at school to get some stuff taken care of before we start the journey. *Busy day that wasn't suppossed to be busy.*


The older I get, the more frequent this seems to happen.

Home sick today. Downing Threaflu and OJ like nobody's business. I am fairly certain a pipe would help me feel better though. :tu


----------



## kheffelf

Well home from all that driving today. got to get some home work done so I can go see a buddy do his comedy routine at 830. The day besides having to do all that running around was really fun.


----------



## Cheeto

I'm doing nothing today but sit on my bum and relax. I'm in Pennsylvania for a funeral. It was a beautiful service, and I got the chance to see family I haven't seen for almost twelve years. We have a 300 acre farm up in the endless mountains, and with autumn changing all the trees I couldn't think of a more beautiful place in the world. Tomorrow we start the 30 hour drive back to Texas, ye-haw! :cb


----------



## [OT] Loki

I also feel like I'm loosing or lost my best friend....He's engaged to a girl I don't like, I haven't seen him in months, he's blowing me off to spend time with people i used to be friends with....he's still friends with him and that's fine. He knew them before I did and I'm not one to make people choose between me and them. I don't like them, he does that's cool...I just never get to see him and I wish i did...I never thought I'd say this but I almost hoping his wedding falls on the same day as my cousins just so I don't have to go...as it is I'm only going if I'm in the wedding party not because I'll be pissed if I'm not in the party, i'll be upset but not upset enough not to go to the wedding, but simply because I'll only be able to stand 4 people there, my fiancee, him, his g/f and my friend dubbs (yes that's his real last name), and he'll be busy trying to get laid. My friend will be busy obviously and I'll be pawned off on his relatives like a fruit cake at christmas time...and no one wants that not me, not them. As it is now I'm loading up the 32 count otterbox and my pipes and basically going to smoke/drink the entire night. I'll stop bitching now...thanks for reading, or not reading.....I just needed some place to vent


----------



## Nutiket_32

[OT] Loki said:


> I also feel like I'm loosing or lost my best friend....He's engaged to a girl I don't like, I haven't seen him in months, he's blowing me off to spend time with people i used to be friends with....he's still friends with him and that's fine. He knew them before I did and I'm not one to make people choose between me and them. I don't like them, he does that's cool...I just never get to see him and I wish i did...I never thought I'd say this but I almost hoping his wedding falls on the same day as my cousins just so I don't have to go...as it is I'm only going if I'm in the wedding party not because I'll be pissed if I'm not in the party, i'll be upset but not upset enough not to go to the wedding, but simply because I'll only be able to stand 4 people there, my fiancee, him, his g/f and my friend dubbs (yes that's his real last name), and he'll be busy trying to get laid. My friend will be busy obviously and I'll be pawned off on his relatives like a fruit cake at christmas time...and no one wants that not me, not them. As it is now I'm loading up the 32 count otterbox and my pipes and basically going to smoke/drink the entire night. I'll stop bitching now...thanks for reading, or not reading.....I just needed some place to vent


Hey man, I know how that feels, coming to college and not seeing people i used to talk to everyday. Hopefully once hes married you can get him away for some catch up time. Until then the jungles always here to listen. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I refrained from this all evening but seeing as everyone else has some downer to talk about, I may as well too.

Today sucked. I woke up on the couch with my back aching like hell...... Oh yeah, with my german shepherd's nose shoved in my face, something she knows is a no-no. I had a vicodin and a donut for breakfast while chain-smoking a half pack of cigarettes and busting my ass to do laundry, wash dishes and a bunch of other stuff in hopes of getting it done before it got warm enough to go to work. Of course I was out of laundry detergent, had one squeeze of toothpaste left and just enough hair gel to half-assed comb my hair. I got on the phone and made two or three phone calls, rattled off apologies and then answered a couple of incoming calls. What I really wanted was to sit down and smoke a pipe, but no time. No time for the luxuries of life like cleaning my house, etc, only the necessities like getting my work clothes clean..... like the ones laying in the driveway beside my truck that were filthy and wet....... the ones I needed to wear today. Oh well. Hurry around town, pay some bills, go to both banks, check balances, balance the checkbook, go to Walmart where I run into a guy I did a job for last week, happy, smiling, friendly and all that while all I can think is (aside from screaming F*** about twenty times at the top of my lungs) I'm pissed, I'm tired, I'm sore, I haven't had a day off in twelve days and if I'm lucky I might have one later in the week or maybe the middle of next week. Anyway, I managed to get away with a four month supply of laundry soap and bathroom supplies (so I don't have to go shopping so much and thus I have more time to work..... duh!) and I head home to do my fourth load of laundry, drink my fourth glass of tea and wolf down a brunch of canned oysters and crackers before rushing off to work. About the time I got there my vicodin was wearing off and I wasn't happy. In addition to a monster John Deere combine I had to wash, the guy had also lined me up with another two hours work that really didn't need to be done. If I hauled ass I could get 7 hours work done in 5 and still have supper by 6 o'clock. The longer I worked, the more pissed off I got. Needed another vicodin or two but some dumbass had left them at home. When I finished the tractors and started on the combine I saw that the guy had been nice enough to leave it out in the rain so all the corn and beans that had overflowed from the hopper and fallen everywhere on the damned thing had begun to sprout, meaning they are stuck in every nook and cranny and I'm getting soaked only 45 minutes into a 4 hour job, the afternoon is cooling off, especially in the shade, and I'm underdressed (damn that weatherman), more pissed than ever and I don't have so much as a freaking Advil. Long story, not so short: I called it with a couple hours left to go. I was too cold, hurt too much and just what I didn't need was for someone to come along that I was in NO mood to talk to. My evening hours were a bit better, but the pills ain't working much. Got fuel for an all day job tomorrow, told the dogs to stop barking a couple times and had another meat-free supper. Four bowls of tabak and a couple hours off and on at the PC and its time for bed, my least favorite time of day............... again. Oh yeah, and my terrier just discovered all the neat cords sticking out from behind the TV....... I hope tomorrow's better.


----------



## Cheeto

Mad Hatter said:


> I refrained from this all evening but seeing as everyone else has some downer to talk about, I may as well too.
> 
> Today sucked. I woke up on the couch with my back aching like hell...... Oh yeah, with my german shepherd's nose shoved in my face, something she knows is a no-no. I had a vicodin and a donut for breakfast while chain-smoking a half pack of cigarettes and busting my ass to do laundry, wash dishes and a bunch of other stuff in hopes of getting it done before it got warm enough to go to work. Of course I was out of laundry detergent, had one squeeze of toothpaste left and just enough hair gel to half-assed comb my hair. I got on the phone and made two or three phone calls, rattled off apologies and then answered a couple of incoming calls. What I really wanted was to sit down and smoke a pipe, but no time. No time for the luxuries of life like cleaning my house, etc, only the necessities like getting my work clothes clean..... like the ones laying in the driveway beside my truck that were filthy and wet....... the ones I needed to wear today. Oh well. Hurry around town, pay some bills, go to both banks, check balances, balance the checkbook, go to Walmart where I run into a guy I did a job for last week, happy, smiling, friendly and all that while all I can think is (aside from screaming F*** about twenty times at the top of my lungs) I'm pissed, I'm tired, I'm sore, I haven't had a day off in twelve days and if I'm lucky I might have one later in the week or maybe the middle of next week. Anyway, I managed to get away with a four month supply of laundry soap and bathroom supplies (so I don't have to go shopping so much and thus I have more time to work..... duh!) and I head home to do my fourth load of laundry, drink my fourth glass of tea and wolf down a brunch of canned oysters and crackers before rushing off to work. About the time I got there my vicodin was wearing off and I wasn't happy. In addition to a monster John Deere combine I had to wash, the guy had also lined me up with another two hours work that really didn't need to be done. If I hauled ass I could get 7 hours work done in 5 and still have supper by 6 o'clock. The longer I worked, the more pissed off I got. Needed another vicodin or two but some dumbass had left them at home. When I finished the tractors and started on the combine I saw that the guy had been nice enough to leave it out in the rain so all the corn and beans that had overflowed from the hopper and fallen everywhere on the damned thing had begun to sprout, meaning they are stuck in every nook and cranny and I'm getting soaked only 45 minutes into a 4 hour job, the afternoon is cooling off, especially in the shade, and I'm underdressed (damn that weatherman), more pissed than ever and I don't have so much as a freaking Advil. Long story, not so short: I called it with a couple hours left to go. I was too cold, hurt too much and just what I didn't need was for someone to come along that I was in NO mood to talk to. My evening hours were a bit better, but the pills ain't working much. Got fuel for an all day job tomorrow, told the dogs to stop barking a couple times and had another meat-free supper. Four bowls of tabak and a couple hours off and on at the PC and its time for bed, my least favorite time of day............... again. Oh yeah, and my terrier just discovered all the neat cords sticking out from behind the TV....... I hope tomorrow's better.


Daaaang, now that's a bad day. I hope tomorrow goes better for you man.


----------



## Big T

Mad Hatter said:


> one squeeze of toothpaste left and just enough hair gel to half-assed comb my hair.


At least you still have your hair (unlike some of us)


----------



## 12stones

Kayak_Rat said:


> The older I get, the more frequent this seems to happen.
> 
> Home sick today. Downing Threaflu and OJ like nobody's business. I am fairly certain a pipe would help me feel better though. :tu


Hope you're feeling better, bro. :tu

Anybody else not able to wait until the SPS is in full swing??


----------



## Mad Hatter

Big T said:


> At least you still have your hair (unlike some of us)


Oh gee..... what a blessing. Anyway dudes today was much better. Started out pretty hairy and it felt like life was doing its damnedest to beat me down again, but I managed to turn lemons into lemonaid, had an awesome job today (except for getting my face full of chemical several times), made some good money, beat the odds, and I think I'm gonna celebrate by bombing someone.


----------



## fireman43

Mad Hatter said:


> Oh gee..... what a blessing. Anyway dudes today was much better. Started out pretty hairy and it felt like life was doing its damnedest to beat me down again, but I managed to turn lemons into lemonaid, had an awesome job today (except for getting my face full of chemical several times), made some good money, beat the odds, and I think I'm gonna celebrate by bombing someone.


Glad to hear you had a better today than yesterday brother. I had the day off today, and managed to get a few bowls in throughout the day. Just got finished feeding the wife and daughter, so I might smoke a bowl of Escudo to finish out the day.


----------



## Mad Hatter

fireman43 said:


> Glad to hear you had a better today than yesterday brother. I had the day off today, and managed to get a few bowls in throughout the day. Just got finished feeding the wife and daughter, so I might smoke a bowl of Escudo to finish out the day.


Thanks for the well-wishes. Hope all is well with you too. I managed to get the day off tomorrow.... well, except for a couple hours maintenance, but that'll be done in the driveway. Don't have to go anywhere, just stay at home sweet home. Yee-haw!


----------



## kheffelf

Yesterday and this morning have just been really bad for me, dealing with some money issues(nothing serious) and have really wondering what I am going to do for the rest of my life, spent four years in school and still have no clue. Well first my Dad came through with something that I needed help buying without me even asking, just told me today he would buy it for me. Then I had my last class for intro to teaching, the prof and the class were the biggest waste of my time until today. She actually really helped me figure things out, which means I don't have to spend the rest of my life in school and should be out in about two and half years instead of the four more I thought I had(including this year) Guess that is what happens when you switch majors so late in school. But man, I haven't been this happy about where things are going in a long time.


----------



## Nutiket_32

kheffelf said:


> Yesterday and this morning have just been really bad for me, dealing with some money issues(nothing serious) and have really wondering what I am going to do for the rest of my life, spent four years in school and still have no clue. Well first my Dad came through with something that I needed help buying without me even asking, just told me today he would buy it for me. Then I had my last class for intro to teaching, the prof and the class were the biggest waste of my time until today. She actually really helped me figure things out, which means I don't have to spend the rest of my life in school and should be out in about two and half years instead of the four more I thought I had(including this year) Guess that is what happens when you switch majors so late in school. But man, I haven't been this happy about where things are going in a long time.


:bl Glad you figured things out.

I just ran about 4 miles, about a third of it uphill. Haven't really ran often since I came to college so I know i'm going to be very sore later. Last night we had kids come trick or treat through the dorm, supposedly its safer than them going the old fashioned way in a city thats all on hills with very few sidewalks. Tonight we get to go out for Halloween, should be fun. My costume amounts to a fedora and pipe, not really a costume since i have them both on non holidays, but it works.


----------



## EvanS

Mad Hatter said:


> Oh gee..... what a blessing. Anyway dudes today was much better. Started out pretty hairy and it felt like life was doing its damnedest to beat me down again, but I managed to turn lemons into lemonaid, had an awesome job today (except for getting my face full of chemical several times), made some good money, beat the odds, and I think I'm gonna celebrate by bombing someone.


sounds like an honest-to-god recovery Joe - good deal :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> sounds like an honest-to-god recovery Joe - good deal :tu


You know I'm crazy Evan. My excuse today: its this time of year with the harvest and everything else. I work myself to death trying to make everyone happy and then to compensate for not having much freetime, I buy stuff. Its like appeasement. Anyway, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## smokinpoke

First time with a pipe this weekend. I enjoyed the aroma, but it burned my tongue any suggestions on why, or how to avoid in the future. 

Had a corncob with silver axe, and something else that smelled like a fireplace.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

smokinpoke said:


> First time with a pipe this weekend. I enjoyed the aroma, but it burned my tongue any suggestions on why, or how to avoid in the future.
> 
> Had a corncob with silver axe, and something else that smelled like a fireplace.


The search button will reveal much.


----------



## smokinpoke

Kayak_Rat said:


> The search button will reveal much.


yeah i thought it would be quicker to ask.

i took your advice and found out that there are 200 + post with the word tongue in the pipe forum.


----------



## Mad Hatter

kheffelf said:


> Yesterday and this morning have just been really bad for me, dealing with some money issues(nothing serious) and have really wondering what I am going to do for the rest of my life, spent four years in school and still have no clue. Well first my Dad came through with something that I needed help buying without me even asking, just told me today he would buy it for me. Then I had my last class for intro to teaching, the prof and the class were the biggest waste of my time until today. She actually really helped me figure things out, which means I don't have to spend the rest of my life in school and should be out in about two and half years instead of the four more I thought I had(including this year) Guess that is what happens when you switch majors so late in school. But man, I haven't been this happy about where things are going in a long time.


Glad things are going good for you man. Be patient. One of these days you'll be looking back and saying "where did all those years go?"


----------



## Mad Hatter

smokinpoke said:


> yeah i thought it would be quicker to ask.
> 
> i took your advice and found out that there are 200 + post with the word tongue in the pipe forum.


Don't pack too tight, puff too fast, smoke too moist or get your tobacco to hot while lighting. Hope that helps. Try searching "tongue bite". Welcome to the forum.


----------



## IHT

smokinpoke said:


> yeah i thought it would be quicker to ask.
> 
> i took your advice and found out that there are 200 + post with the word tongue in the pipe forum.


quick for you, yes, to ask a question in a topic not dedicated to questions. no sweat off your back to just not doing any legwork on a topic that's been discussed many times.

thanks for using the search. there are many reasons why your tongue could feel raw. the first one i would think of is that you're not use to smoking a pipe. it effects the tongue differently than a cigar does. just like your first experience with a cigar, it probably tasted like hot ash and that's it, with a nasty funk of an aftertaste.
don't go for the "cherries jubilee" flavored tobacco's. go for an English/Balkan blend, or maybe an Oriental. you may not like the smell of the tobacco, but you'll be able to taste it, and they don't tend to produce tongue bite.


----------



## solafid3

Well, it's about that time when I order more tins... so far on my list I've got.

Pease- Robusto
Esoterica- Stonehaven
McClelland Bulk 2015- Virginia/Perique
McClelland Bulk 2045- Oriental
McClelland Oriental No. 14
Pease- Cairo
Esoterica- Dorchester
Presbyterian- Presbyterian
Dunhill- Early Morning Pipe

Now, I'm currently in search for a breakfest blend... so that may cut some out, but I'm looking to cutting it down to about 5 of them (Because a pipe is included in this month's order)


----------



## JAK

That looks like an excellent list. Have you tried Early Morning Pipe? Thats a good light morning english. Also, Charles Fairmorn's Candlelight blend is great in the morning. It is a Danish style aromatic with virginia cavendish, a little sweet with a hint of vanilla, but with a good tobacco flavor behind it. Deffinitley good with coffee in the morning. It is the only aromatic I will smoke.


----------



## accorddude

kheffelf said:


> Yesterday and this morning have just been really bad for me, dealing with some money issues(nothing serious) and have really wondering what I am going to do for the rest of my life, spent four years in school and still have no clue. Well first my Dad came through with something that I needed help buying without me even asking, just told me today he would buy it for me. Then I had my last class for intro to teaching, the prof and the class were the biggest waste of my time until today. She actually really helped me figure things out, which means I don't have to spend the rest of my life in school and should be out in about two and half years instead of the four more I thought I had(including this year) Guess that is what happens when you switch majors so late in school. But man, I haven't been this happy about where things are going in a long time.


Dude I understand where you are. I graduated in May and have been looking for a job. The job search has been hell and also trying to figure out what I really want to do. A few weeks back I thought I was going to end up going back to school for a masters. Then I met a National Geographic Photographer and did a shoot with her and made a few contacts with the local paper. This made me realize that I honestley want to be a photo journalist. So I then had a direction and have since had an excellent interview and am waiting on a few more images to be reviewed and to sign some papers.


----------



## dayplanner

Last night, after smoking some of the Momo that Fred sent me, I tried one of my own blends. Back in February, I mixed 1-1/2 ozs of Latikia (from E.A. Carey's) with 1-1/2 ozs of McC's 5100 and 3/8 ozs of McC's blending perique. The jar was sealed until I opened it last night. 

I must say that I did not hate it. It was smooth, woodsy, and pleasing to the palate. The room note wasn't half bad, either. If anyone is interested (or brave enough), I can send you a couple of bowls to try.


----------



## JAK

cquon said:


> Last night, after smoking some of the Momo that Fred sent me, I tried one of my own blends. Back in February, I mixed 1-1/2 ozs of Latikia (from E.A. Carey's) with 1-1/2 ozs of McC's 5100 and 3/8 ozs of McC's blending perique. The jar was sealed until I opened it last night.
> 
> I must say that I did not hate it. It was smooth, woodsy, and pleasing to the palate. The room note wasn't half bad, either. If anyone is interested (or brave enough), I can send you a couple of bowls to try.


I am always up for trying something new, I would love to try it.


----------



## dayplanner

JAK said:


> I am always up for trying something new, I would love to try it.


PM me yer addy, bro!


----------



## JAK

cquon said:


> PM me yer addy, bro!


PM sent. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Cheeto

:c:gn:gn:tg

60 miles from my house, trying to end a 1600 mile trip from Pennsylvania at a decent hour, a cop pulls me over and gives me a ticket for going 25 over :c

I don't even care about the ticket right now, I just care about the fact that he pulled me over and made me get home later than I wanted to :c


----------



## smokinpoke

IHT said:


> quick for you, yes, to ask a question in a topic not dedicated to questions. no sweat off your back to just not doing any legwork on a topic that's been discussed many times.
> 
> thanks for using the search. there are many reasons why your tongue could feel raw. the first one i would think of is that you're not use to smoking a pipe. it effects the tongue differently than a cigar does. just like your first experience with a cigar, it probably tasted like hot ash and that's it, with a nasty funk of an aftertaste.
> don't go for the "cherries jubilee" flavored tobacco's. go for an English/Balkan blend, or maybe an Oriental. you may not like the smell of the tobacco, but you'll be able to taste it, and they don't tend to produce tongue bite.


Sorry I thought open thread meant well...it's open to any discussion.


----------



## Nutiket_32

smokinpoke said:


> Sorry I thought open thread meant well...it's open to any discussion.


Its usually more of a general area to BS and complain (or rejoice). Occasionally tobacco comes up, but questions and what not usually get their own threads. If anyone feels otherwise, please corrects me.


----------



## dayplanner

Met up with nimravus01 (Brandon) and dls (David) at a local B&M here in Round Rock today. Nice couple of young fellas. Brandon is currently serving his country in the USN, and David soon will be. Warms an old fart's heart to know that there are still some responsible, dedicated, intelligent young people in our community. If you ever get the chance to visit with either one, go ahead and do it.

Brandon and David, it was damn nice to meet the both of you. :tu


----------



## IHT

smokinpoke said:


> Sorry I thought open thread meant well...it's open to any discussion.


i hope you paid attention to the 2nd paragraph of what i wrote. probably not... ah well.

i know it's hard to get past 2 entire sentences from the mod of a particular forum nudging you about the way that forum works, only to find that they actually gave you some information you were asking about in the next paragraph. _"oh, what an asshole that IHT guy is... gee, all i did was ask a question, and he gave me grief cuz it was in the wrong topic."_

just gives me motivation to create a sticky topic about "pipe forum atmosphere" and how we operate down here.
let me just say that i hope people take the time to look at how this area is run, because there is a reason for it, and blend in. 
the ppl that laid the groundwork for the pipe forum are mostly "old school" clubstogie members who are use to a certain atmosphere, not the current "gimme, gimme, gimme. now look at me and my statement that i feel deserves its own topic - although a statement isn't really a way to start a discussion."

yes, the pipe forum has grown, a lot of newer members are joining JUST FOR the pipe forum, they blend in with the way things are done. a handful of members after the '05 boom, are showing up thinking the decorum in here is the same as the "look at me, i bombed someone with bundle cigars" that the bombs/pass/trades forum has become.
and we are LOSING members because of it. 

i get PMs, by the handful, every week, where pipe forum members vent a little about some of the BS they're seeing... they're not happy, i'm not happy.

don't take this like it's aimed squarely at you, it's not (just using this situation as a jumping off point - some ppl know i've been wanting to make a sticky topic about this for a few weeks now). it's aimed at everyone, myself included. we're all equals, i'm just another member that gets the duty of tidying up the place. if you think i'm full of it, PM some ppl that know me.

there's a way the pipe forum has felt (atmosphere) since its founding. those of us that've been here the entire time (and very active/helpful newbies) take a lot of pride in how it's grown, and the work we've all done to make it a great place (like CS was when i first joined). so, i speak on behalf of those that don't already have the 'asshole' label printed in bold across their forehead like i do. i've invested too much time into this nook of CS to throw up my hands and leave when we get a group of newer folk who think they can act however they want (while driving away those of us that are here to actually help them learn). i'd rather get in my "IHT is an asshole moderator" mode and tidy this place up, than let it turn into the moronic posting cesspool that a few areas have become (and why some older members only hang out here).

we're here to help each other. we're here to have a good time. act like you've got some respect for the way things have been done before you walked into the room and everything will be fine.

i could ramble on and on about things, but i've got some dinner to cook.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

I have to totally agree. As a fellow asshole.


----------



## IHT

lol.. well, i'm not trying to be an asshole, nor am i trying to single anyone out and keep them from postin in the pipe forum.
just blend in with how we do sh*t down here, like the way CS was before the "look at me, how do i get bombed, look who i bombed" mentality that some people have only known since after the boom of '05.


----------



## fireman43

:tpd: (Greg posted while I was typing) I'm with the asshole from Arkansas though, just to clarify. 


Well, I saw that smokingpipes has my Escudo back in stock again(cheapest place I have found it), so maybe if I have enough money left on payday I can grab me a few tins since it's fast become my favorite tobacco. My wife suprised the hell out of me when I was telling her about it. She asked about the shipping, and I told her over $75 the shipping is free. She floors me and says, "Well why don't you just order $75 worth of tobacco so you don't have to pay shipping?" Where's my wife, and who is this person dressed up like her?! I don't have a problem with doing that I told her with a smile, and I checked today and I can either order 10 Escudos or 1/2 of that and a few misc. stuff I have been looking at. Gotta wait and see with the bills, and I have a few packages to mail out as well as a box split to pay for, but hopefully enough left over to grab a couple tins anyways.


----------



## dayplanner

fireman43 said:


> :tpd: (Greg posted while I was typing) I'm with the asshole from Arkansas though, just to clarify.
> 
> Well, I saw that smokingpipes has my Escudo back in stock again(cheapest place I have found it), so maybe if I have enough money left on payday I can grab me a few tins since it's fast become my favorite tobacco. My wife suprised the hell out of me when I was telling her about it. She asked about the shipping, and I told her over $75 the shipping is free. She floors me and says, "Well why don't you just order $75 worth of tobacco so you don't have to pay shipping?" Where's my wife, and who is this person dressed up like her?! I don't have a problem with doing that I told her with a smile, and I checked today and I can either order 10 Escudos or 1/2 of that and a few misc. stuff I have been looking at. Gotta wait and see with the bills, and I have a few packages to mail out as well as a box split to pay for, but hopefully enough left over to grab a couple tins anyways.


How about 5 tins of Escudo and 1 of those nice Tsuges?


----------



## Mad Hatter

cquon said:


> How about 5 tins of Escudo and 1 of those nice Tsuges?


I ordered two Petes there the other day and next day, guess what? Tsugas go on sale...... sheesh!


----------



## fireman43

cquon said:


> How about 5 tins of Escudo and 1 of those nice Tsuges?


That has crossed my mind as well Doyle. Can never have too many pipes, but I think the Mrs. is getting me a pipe for Christmas though....Hmmm, decisions, decisions. The Boswell you sent has basically became my Escudo/VaPer pipe exclusively. She smokes wonderful, so it's fitting my favorite pipe gets my favorite tobacco. You're the one that recommended Escudo in the first place! You're an enabler!


----------



## dayplanner

fireman43 said:


> You're an enabler!


"Thank you, thank ya very much!"


----------



## Guest

Greg, if i ever get to meet you i'm buying you a beer.:tu


----------



## dayplanner

IHT said:


> lol.. well, i'm not trying to be an asshole, nor am i trying to single anyone out and keep them from postin in the pipe forum.
> just blend in with how we do sh*t down here, like the way CS was before the "look at me, how do i get bombed, look who i bombed" mentality that some people have only known since after the boom of '05.


Harda$$!


----------



## KASR

*Re: Open Thread*

My wife was smoking her new meer pipe tonight with a nice Mocha Java blend that we picked up at our local B&M. She seems to like that blend the best so far. She's still getting used to the whole process of packing and drawing. Just bantering.


----------



## IHT

it takes practice. even if you've got it down and then don't do it for a while, you can get rusty.


----------



## KASR

IHT said:


> it takes practice. even if you've got it down and then don't do it for a while, you can get rusty.


Yea, that's what I've heard and I keep encouraging her to keep at it. My grandfather smoked a pipe till the ripe old age of 89 and he described it as a "most satisfying experience". In the short while I've been learning how to master it, I would say I'm on the way to agreeing with him.


----------



## smokinpoke

KASR said:


> Yea, that's what I've heard and I keep encouraging her to keep at it. My grandfather smoked a pipe till the ripe old age of 89 and he described it as a "most satisfying experience". In the short while I've been learning how to master it, I would say I'm on the way to agreeing with him.


traitor to the movement


----------



## KASR

smokinpoke said:


> traitor to the movement


LOL! You and me both then I guess! LOL! But you know me, still a cigar aficionado!!


----------



## dls

cquon said:


> Met up with nimravus01 (Brandon) and dls (David) at a local B&M here in Round Rock today. Nice couple of young fellas. Brandon is currently serving his country in the USN, and David soon will be. Warms an old fart's heart to know that there are still some responsible, dedicated, intelligent young people in our community. If you ever get the chance to visit with either one, go ahead and do it.
> 
> Brandon and David, it was damn nice to meet the both of you. :tu


Same to you Doyle, had a great time. Thanks for letting me tag along!


----------



## fireman43

Hope everyone on the East Coast, especially the NE have got everything tied down in preparation for the storm that's coming. They said on the radio this eveining it's going to be more of a Nor' easter, but I know it's been blowing 30-50 here in NC today, and they said it would get worse tonight. I hope everyone that's going to be in this storms path fairs ok through it. We just got the winds off the sides of it, but last I looked it was heading straight for the Northeastern states.


----------



## IHT

i guess i should get off of here from time to time and check the news, huh?

bad weather headed to the east coast?


----------



## fireman43

IHT said:


> i guess i should get off of here from time to time and check the news, huh?
> 
> bad weather headed to the east coast?


Yeah, looks like the NE is in for a pummeling.

http://www.weather.com/newscenter/tropical/?from=wxcenter_news


----------



## IHT

wow, didn't even know there was a storm that big that is so close. head in the sand, i suppose.


----------



## kheffelf

Nicely put Greg, funny how things have been so up and down for me lately. This girl that I have been seeing are pretty much done and I feel pretty good about it, just kind of tired of thinking about it and glad that I don't have to worry about it, probably lying to myself a little bit, but it is for the best I think. Just going to be hard because we grew to be very good friends. Thanks to everyone who has responded and read all of this crap that I have written on this subject. At least I never bought any tickets or spent that much money yet.


----------



## IHT

kheffelf said:


> Nicely put Greg, funny how things have been so up and down for me lately. This girl that I have been seeing are pretty much done and I feel pretty good about it, just kind of tired of thinking about it and glad that I don't have to worry about it, probably lying to myself a little bit, but it is for the best I think. Just going to be hard because we grew to be very good friends. Thanks to everyone who has responded and read all of this crap that I have written on this subject. At least I never bought any tickets or spent that much money yet.


kyle, is that the same one we were PMing about? like you said, you know where you're headed with your life, and her direction wasn't the same.
keep your chin up, smoke some pipe baccy, write a review... buy an FHM mag and rub out some tobacco. 
this is your 1 life, if you' re not a buddhist, better enjoy it while you can.


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> kyle, is that the same one we were PMing about? like you said, you know where you're headed with your life, and her direction wasn't the same.
> keep your chin up, smoke some pipe baccy, write a review... buy an FHM mag and rub out some tobacco.
> this is your 1 life, if you' re not a buddhist, better enjoy it while you can.


Yep that would be her, had a nice convo with my Dad about her tonight while smoking a cigar-SLR A-Dad isn't a pipe smoker yet I've been trying, really realized it isn't going to work out because of the things that I want in life and want she wants, I want to live in a big city, she in a small. I am really interested in doing Teach of America-where that is going to put me anywhere in the country where I don't have a choice for two years. So, it really is for the best. Things are going really well for me with school, but its kind of crazy because my two best friends are both engaged and going to be married next summer-which makes me think about getting into a relationship but I really am not ready.


----------



## [OT] Loki

"i'm drunk and covered in bbq sauce"


god I love college


----------



## IHT

kheffelf said:


> Things are going really well for me with school, but its kind of crazy because *my two best friends are both engaged* and going to be married next summer-which *makes me think about getting into a relationship* but I really am not ready.


don't be a lemming (said with good intentions of being advice).
good for them, you can kick back, watch and learn about what goes on with newlyweds... 
when your time comes, it'll let you know.


----------



## [OT] Loki

kheffelf said:


> Things are going really well for me with school, but its kind of crazy because my two best friends are both engaged and going to be married next summer-which makes me think about getting into a relationship but I really am not ready.


Don't rush into anything man. You won't be happy, she won't be happy. Go to the weddings and try to hook up there. Trust me, nothing worse then picking the wrong girl. Just wait it out and see what happens.


----------



## kheffelf

[OT] Loki said:


> Don't rush into anything man. You won't be happy, she won't be happy. Go to the weddings and try to hook up there. Trust me, nothing worse then picking the wrong girl. Just wait it out and see what happens.


Thanks man, I know what you mean, it is in her hands now, so I will see what will happen.


----------



## [OT] Loki

kheffelf said:


> Thanks man, I know what you mean, it is in her hands now, so I will see what will happen.


yikes, Not sure I'd have done that myself but props to you for taking a step. What can I say I hate not having control of a situation


----------



## kheffelf

[OT] Loki said:


> yikes, Not sure I'd have done that myself but props to you for taking a step. What can I say I hate not having control of a situation


I know, but if she wants it, something will happen, if she doesn't nothing will happen. The control thing doesn't bother me.


----------



## Jeff

[OT] Loki said:


> "i'm drunk and covered in bbq sauce"
> 
> god I love college


Oh to be a student again... p


----------



## [OT] Loki

Jeff said:


> Oh to be a student again... p


you still in town or did you and the wife move already?


----------



## DUCK

Hey guys and gals! (mostly guys from what I hear) I smoked one of my hubby's larger bowled pipes today and it really made a difference compared to my smaller meershum pipe - for one thing, it was ALOT cooler and the bowl didn't get anywhere as hot. It also seemed like it stayed lit better than the smaller pipe - is that normal as well?
I'm thinking that I'm gonna upgrade to a larger pipe, but all the larger pipes I have seen look too "manly" for me.


----------



## aeroswat

Smoking pipes is doing good for my cigars, realized yesterday that I haven't had a cigar for about 3 weeks until yesterday, been smoking 2-4 bowls a day though, no just need to stock up on the higher priced smokesp


----------



## Nutiket_32

I broke my dr grabow out tonight for the first time in a month or so. I must say that this is my favorite pipe, even better than my nording. I know its cheap, but it smokes cool, looks nice, and weighs hardly anything, making it easy to just hang in my mouth. Tonight i smoked PA in it, still has some ghosting from all the captain black i used to smoke. Im going to clean it up and put it back at the front of my rotation.

in the non pipe world, the pats beat the colts. Now i have nothing against most of the colts, but when i see 4 different commercials of one teams quarterback in the first half, i really one that qb to lose. badly.
20 minutes to go until the leagues best QB (Romo) comes on.


----------



## Nutiket_32

*Re: Photos of your pipes*

What kind of guitar is that? I really like the flame grain on it. Nice pipe too.


----------



## IHT

i ran out to get pizza for the fam during the last 8 minutes of the game. listened to the TD that made it 17-20... have no clue how it ended. tried to look it up online...
ah well.
i can't stand peyton manning. like some of the other colts players, i just think manning gets way too much credit. i've never seen a QB throw more often inside the 5 yard line than he does. 
i did a breakdown of the distance of his TD passes the year he broke the record for TDs in a season. i think that was when Priest was putting up 27 rushing TDs as well. 
lets just say that if they ran the ball half as much as they threw it inside the 5 yard line, ANY colts RB would be the #1 fantasy back in the league. that may be why Edge James wanted out...


----------



## worr lord

*Re: Photos of your pipes*

Schecter C1 +. The pictures are terrible, haha. The guitar plays beautifully, very comperable in feel and sound to my old Gibson LP Standard, plus it has a coil tap.


----------



## Nutiket_32

The guy im playing this week in fantasy has manning has his QB, I thought that gave me a chance of winning. Then i saw he had adrien peterson. Pretty sure im going to lose now.


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Photos of your pipes*



Nutiket_32 said:


> What kind of guitar is that? I really like the flame grain on it. Nice pipe too.


:tpd: Yeah. I envy guys who can play a guitar.


----------



## Nutiket_32

*Re: Photos of your pipes*



worr lord said:


> Schecter C1 +. The pictures are terrible, haha. The guitar plays beautifully, very comperable in feel and sound to my old Gibson LP Standard, plus it has a coil tap.


nice. I have an ibanez gsa 60. It feels great and sounds good distorted, I think I need something else for clean tones though. I wish i could afford one of the taylor T5s.


----------



## Cheeto

I think the game was completely blacked out down here in texas, coudn't get is on any station with my dish. They probably decided the Texans game was more important


----------



## worr lord

*Re: Photos of your pipes*



Nutiket_32 said:


> nice. I have an ibanez gsa 60. It feels great and sounds good distorted, I think I need something else for clean tones though. I wish i could afford one of the taylor T5s.


Never played a T5, but I have a D100 acoustic that sounds great. Ibanez makes excellent guitars as well, what amp are you running it through?


----------



## Nutiket_32

*Re: Photos of your pipes*



worr lord said:


> Never played a T5, but I have a D100 acoustic that sounds great. Ibanez makes excellent guitars as well, what amp are you running it through?


its an Ibanez 50 watt, dont remember anything more specific than that (not allowed to have it in the dorm so its at home). Usually I have a gnx 3 hooked up as well. Great board, way overpowered for what I do though.


----------



## Nutiket_32

Cheeto said:


> I think the game was completely blacked out down here in texas, coudn't get is on any station with my dish. They probably decided the Texans game was more important


They did, the screen before the game said you were about to see colts pats or texans - whoever depending on location.


----------



## Cheeto

^^^Thanks for the info. I heard it was a good game. ^^^

Although I don't own any I've always been a big fan of pokers, I just love the look. In fact I plan on getting a Peterson tankard as soon as I have the funds. I saw this Dunhill poker on ebay and love the look of it. A little out of my price range though...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150179184660

There's also this vintage peterson tankard that caught my eye

http://cgi.ebay.com/PETERSONS-TANKA...78274698QQihZ005QQcategoryZ4119QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mad Hatter

Cheeto said:


> ^^^Thanks for the info. I heard it was a good game. ^^^
> 
> Although I don't own any I've always been a big fan of pokers, I just love the look. In fact I plan on getting a Peterson tankard as soon as I have the funds. I saw this Dunhill poker on ebay and love the look of it. A little out of my price range though...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150179184660
> 
> There's also this vintage peterson tankard that caught my eye
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PETERSONS-TANKA...78274698QQihZ005QQcategoryZ4119QQcmdZViewItem


I've been looking for a good Peterson Poker/tankard too. What's that they say about great minds?


----------



## Cheeto

Mad Hatter said:


> I've been looking for a good Peterson Poker/tankard too. What's that they say about great minds?


hmmm, something about great minds smoke pipes, or at least I think that's it p


----------



## Jeff

[OT] Loki said:


> you still in town or did you and the wife move already?


Still in State College until the Summer when our lease expires. Perhaps sooner if I get a good enough job offer somewhere and we can find a sub-letter.

If your in town for a game send me an email or phone me and we'll get together for a smoke and drink.

Jeff


----------



## [OT] Loki

Jeff said:


> Still in State College until the Summer when our lease expires. Perhaps sooner if I get a good enough job offer somewhere and we can find a sub-letter.
> 
> If your in town for a game send me an email or phone me and we'll get together for a smoke and drink.
> 
> Jeff


I've been in town for every game! I'll be up around the 15th of this month for a liquid thanksgiving with a few friends then back home for the real thing. I'll let ya know when I nail things down. Good to hear from you again.


----------



## Nutiket_32

I see your location is state college or pitt depending on time. Morgantown where im at is only about an hour from Pittsburgh, maybe in the spring we can arrange a herf for those of us in wv/pa/oh/ anywhere else within reasonable distance.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa

Ho-Ho-Ho!!
You young bucks and drinking too much in college. One of these days you'll all grow up and be fine citizens. Until then, remember I can see you trying to slip that hottie down the hall a roofie. Not good. Not good at all. Co-ed dorms are the downfall of civilization. 
Especially you, Nutsack. West Virginia U? Those family trees are without branches.
:r


----------



## kvm

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> Ho-Ho-Ho!!
> You young bucks and drinking too much in college. One of these days you'll all grow up and be fine citizens. Until then, remember I can see you trying to slip that hottie down the hall a roofie. Not good. Not good at all. Co-ed dorms are the downfall of civilization.
> Especially you, Nutsack. West Virginia U? Those family trees are without branches.
> :r


:r So they are on your "Nice List" because they remind you of you before Mrs. Claus came along.


----------



## IHT

i guess so, check his profile picture out.


----------



## kvm

IHT said:


> i guess so, check his profile picture out.


Priceless. :r


----------



## Mad Hatter

That's ok. We get the last laugh. They're gonna get old too!

Enjoy it while you can kids! The future's coming!

:bl :bl :bl


----------



## Nutiket_32

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> Ho-Ho-Ho!!
> You young bucks and drinking too much in college. One of these days you'll all grow up and be fine citizens. Until then, remember I can see you trying to slip that hottie down the hall a roofie. Not good. Not good at all. Co-ed dorms are the downfall of civilization.
> Especially you, Nutsack. West Virginia U? Those family trees are without branches.
> :r


Yeah my roommate went home this weekend so we had large groups (for a dorm room) stay both nights. Second night resulted in a broken phone, broken coffee mug, and a trashed room. fun times
WVU is the place to be, we are up to 6 in the polls. Also got #1 party school and have a great business school. They also lead the country in forensic accounting, which is what im planning to go into. What else could i wish for?


----------



## IHT

Nutiket_32 said:


> What else could i wish for?


a more supple right palm.

:chk


----------



## [OT] Loki

Nutiket_32 said:


> I see your location is state college or pitt depending on time. Morgantown where im at is only about an hour from Pittsburgh, maybe in the spring we can arrange a herf for those of us in wv/pa/oh/ anywhere else within reasonable distance.


that sounds great. Most of the time I'm in pittsburgh right now and that should stay the same for a while. Let me know when/where you're thinking


----------



## Nutiket_32

[OT] Loki said:


> that sounds great. Most of the time I'm in pittsburgh right now and that should stay the same for a while. Let me know when/where you're thinking


Ill be home thanksgiving week, then back for a couple before christmas break. Finals week i have class monday and friday morning and thats it. There isnt anyplace around here B&M wise, I usually just go to a friends house or a state park about 15 minutes away for get togethers. Ill make a thread on it in a bit and see what kind of interest we can get.

As for Gregs comment, Im not even going there. Lets just say im in a building full of hot college girls, most of whom are single.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Nutiket_32 said:


> Ill be home thanksgiving week, then back for a couple before christmas break. Finals week i have class monday and friday morning and thats it. There isnt anyplace around here B&M wise, I usually just go to a friends house or a state park about 15 minutes away for get togethers. Ill make a thread on it in a bit and see what kind of interest we can get.
> 
> As for Gregs comment, Im not even going there. Lets just say im in a building full of hot college girls, most of whom are single.


Dan and I are trying to get a Pittsburgh herf going, I'll keep you updated on how that goes.


----------



## Nutiket_32

[OT] Loki said:


> Dan and I are trying to get a Pittsburgh herf going, I'll keep you updated on how that goes.


sounds good.


----------



## IHT

Nutiket_32 said:


> As for Gregs comment, Im not even going there. Lets just say im in a building full of hot college girls, most of whom are single.


so, not only are you a pipe collector/smoker, you're also a pipe layer??

:r


----------



## kheffelf

Going out for the rest of the night, meeting a buddy for dinner here pretty soon and then meeting someone for drinks later(hopefully we can get some things worked out). It is awesome to be done with classes for the week when I normally go til Thursday. Got to love when two teachers cancel class both on the same day.


----------



## Cheeto

hmmm, I'm looking for just a zippo pipe lighter insert. Don't need an actual zippo. Does anybody know where I can buy one?


----------



## kvm

Cheeto said:


> hmmm, I'm looking for just a zippo pipe lighter insert. Don't need an actual zippo. Does anybody know where I can buy one?


If your looking for a torch lighter insert

http://www.cigarmony.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=32


----------



## JAK

Torch lighters and pipes are usually a bad combination.


----------



## nimravus01

I believe you can order an insert strait from Zippo.


----------



## [OT] Loki

one of these days my life is going to sort it's self out


----------



## Cheeto

[OT] Loki said:


> one of these days my life is going to sort it's self out


:bl:blThat's the spirit!! :bl:bl

I gave up on that a long time ago :r:r


----------



## Guest

[OT] Loki said:


> one of these days my life is going to sort it's self out





Cheeto said:


> :bl:blThat's the spirit!! :bl:bl
> 
> I gave up on that a long time ago :r:r


:tpd:

Life sorting out, I think, is one big Myth.


----------



## Sawyer

[OT] Loki said:


> one of these days my life is going to sort it's self out


One of these days my _finances_ are going to sort themselves out. Probably when I quit buying pipes and cigars or win the lottery. Neither one is very likely, especially since I don't play the lottery.


----------



## smokehouse

Thought I would post this in here instead of making a thread so Frosty the Snow Mod doesn’t get on my case. Just messin with ya Greg, you a good job keeping this part of the forum the way it should be.

Any who. I like to have a nice Cavendish blend in my rotation. I usually smoke what ever it is in a cob. Seems like every time I smoke a C blend in a briar it takes like crap. I had a bowl of MB Navy Flake in a Briar yesterday and it just wasn’t the same. Was wondering if anybody else notices this? 

Would a Meerschaum be a good pipe for Cavendish blends?


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

smokehouse said:


> Thought I would post this in here instead of making a thread so Frosty the Snow Mod doesn't get on my case. Just messin with ya Greg, you a good job keeping this part of the forum the way it should be.
> 
> Any who. I like to have a nice Cavendish blend in my rotation. I usually smoke what ever it is in a cob. Seems like every time I smoke a C blend in a briar it takes like crap. I had a bowl of MB Navy Flake in a Briar yesterday and it just wasn't the same. Was wondering if anybody else notices this?
> 
> Would a Meerschaum be a good pipe for Cavendish blends?


Meers seem to produce a clean, true-taste. No matter what the make up of the blend.


----------



## IHT

smokehouse said:


> Thought I would post this in here instead of making a thread so Frosty the Snow Mod doesn't get on my case...
> 
> Any who. I like to have a nice Cavendish blend in my rotation. I usually smoke what ever it is in a cob. Seems like every time I smoke a C blend in a briar it takes like crap. I had a bowl of MB Navy Flake in a Briar yesterday and it just wasn't the same. Was wondering if anybody else notices this?
> 
> Would a Meerschaum be a good pipe for Cavendish blends?


first, an actual question related to pipes is exactly what calls for a new thread. :tu

i agree with "dogs", that a meer be a good pipe for any blend.

sorry if i've come off like ppl have to walk on eggshells around here, not my intent and nobody should. just had to resort to not-so-gentle reminders to everyone that we like how our section runs, and those that are new should blend in with it. just like joining a totally new board, you blend in with their way of doing things.

but, yes, a meer would be nice.


----------



## smokehouse

IHT said:


> first, an actual question related to pipes is exactly what calls for a new thread. :tu
> 
> i agree with "dogs", that a meer be a good pipe for any blend.
> 
> sorry if i've come off like ppl have to walk on eggshells around here, not my intent and nobody should. just had to resort to not-so-gentle reminders to everyone that we like how our section runs, and those that are new should blend in with it. just like joining a totally new board, you blend in with their way of doing things.
> 
> but, yes, a meer would be nice.


You don't come across like that. I just wanted a reason to call you Frosty the Snow Mod. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## IHT

smokehouse said:


> You don't come across like that. I just wanted a reason to call you Frosty the Snow Mod.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


that's a funny as photoshop as well.


----------



## ultramag

Frosty the Snow Mod said:


> sorry if i've come off like ppl have to walk on eggshells around here, not my intent and nobody should. just had to resort to not-so-gentle reminders to everyone that we like how our section runs, and those that are new should blend in with it. just like joining a totally new board, you blend in with their way of doing things.


I am going to keep walking on egg shells. Frosty the Snow Mod scares me into submission. :bn


----------



## EvanS

smokehouse said:


> You don't come across like that. I just wanted a reason to call you Frosty the Snow Mod.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


If I had it to give I'd ply you with some excellent suck up RG. He does SO come across like that. The fact that he doesn't mean to is irrelevant


----------



## Nutiket_32

I just spent an hour and fifteen minutes researching beer for marketing (have to write a paper about how the joint venture of sabmiller and molson coors can better compete against anheuser busch). No assignment has ever made me so thirsty. We play louisville tonight (730, espn - watch brian brohm get whipped by the #1 defense in the Big East) but i couldnt get a ticket. Not to worried tho since i went to a soccer game (first round of the big east mens tournament) last night and it was ridiculously cold, with tonight supposed to be almost as bad.

Pat White for Heisman.


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS said:


> If I had it to give I'd ply you with some excellent suck up RG. He does SO come across like that. The fact that he doesn't mean to is irrelevant


Yeah I know he does I just didn't want to hurt his feelings. 

Its always nice to know you got my back.:tu


----------



## [OT] Loki

Nutiket_32 said:


> I just spent an hour and fifteen minutes researching beer for marketing (have to write a paper about how the joint venture of sabmiller and molson coors can better compete against anheuser busch). No assignment has ever made me so thirsty. We play louisville tonight (730, espn - watch brian brohm get whipped by the #1 defense in the Big East) but i couldnt get a ticket. Not to worried tho since i went to a soccer game (first round of the big east mens tournament) last night and it was ridiculously cold, with tonight supposed to be almost as bad.
> 
> Pat White for Heisman.


I just have to ask...have you ever used a couch to light your stogie?


----------



## IHT

smokehouse said:


> Yeah I know he does I just didn't want to hurt his feelings.
> 
> Its always nice to know you got my back.:tu


FYI - you both suck.


----------



## Nutiket_32

[OT] Loki said:


> I just have to ask...have you ever used a couch to light your stogie?


Not yet. As far as I know only one couch has been burned this year, if you get caught now you get expelled.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Nutiket_32 said:


> Not yet.


well you've got time still....and if you do this, i want pics


----------



## nimravus01

cquon said:


> Met up with nimravus01 (Brandon) and dls (David) at a local B&M here in Round Rock today. Nice couple of young fellas. Brandon is currently serving his country in the USN, and David soon will be. Warms an old fart's heart to know that there are still some responsible, dedicated, intelligent young people in our community. If you ever get the chance to visit with either one, go ahead and do it.
> 
> Brandon and David, it was damn nice to meet the both of you. :tu


Sorry for the delayed response; I just found this post today. To Doyle and David, it was a real pleasure meeting you too. I'll look you two up next time I'm down that way. I'll keep my eyes open for that Momoyama while I'm in Japan.

Good luck to you, David, on your journey into the United States Navy and the SEAL program. You have more guts than I do, shipmate!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Nutiket_32 said:


> I just spent an hour and fifteen minutes researching beer for marketing (have to write a paper about how the joint venture of sabmiller and molson coors can better compete against anheuser busch).


Molson Coors - Make drinking Coors appear fashionable and hip. Target the next generation of drinkers and advertise, advertise, advertise (esp with bikini clad women). Ya gotta spend money to make money!

SabMiller - Advertise, advertise, advertise (see above) and stop making beer that tastes like Miller

In other news from around the world : Kid brother calls me tonight and says, "Joe, I'm cleaning my pipe (the cob he's been smoking a few times a day for two weeks now) and there was this brown thing that came out of the stem" ........................... "what is that?"


----------



## tzaddi

*Comoy Ceramic Humidor*

I stopped by the local antique mall today. It's relatively new and I have been asking the proprietor and her vendors about estate pipes and related items the times I have been in. This time when I dropped by one of the vendors with a stall towards the back of the store mentioned that she had a humidor. She led me to to her booth and to my surprise it turned out to be a ceramic pipe tobacco humidor about 6" tall and about 4" in diameter (a cylinder). The lid had some kind of three spoked brass device with a smaller ceramic biconvex disk below it, I assumed it was to secure the fit??

There where two scenes on the cylinder, one on each side. As I looked at it I read the name "Comoy" on the scene with what appeared to be a tobacco shop. The other side had a scene of a sailor sitting on a dock smoking a pipe. There was a slight chip on the bottom rim and the price was $65.

As I write this I am feeling I should have walked it to the front of the store and paid for it right then and there. What say you? If I hear nothing negative from anyone I will be there in the morning when the place opens.

I love the lore/lure of the pipe and this forum...thanks.

-Richard


----------



## nimravus01

Talk her down! It never hurts to ask for a lower price. Of course, it could be well worth $65, but, if nobody else is buying it... Is it worth it to you?


----------



## tzaddi

nimravus01 said:


> Talk her down! It never hurts to ask for a lower price. Of course, it could be well worth $65, but, if nobody else is buying it... Is it worth it to you?


Thanks I will offer her $50, cash in hand. It has practical value to me since I don't have a tobacco humidor. When I return tomorrow I will study the images and reproduction technique and quality a bit more. I am pretty sure it is not a reproduction. We shall see. If I do make the purchase I will post a photo as is my tradition.


----------



## Cheeto

tzaddi said:


> Thanks I will offer her $50, cash in hand. It has practical value to me since I don't have a tobacco humidor. When I return tomorrow I will study the images and reproduction technique and quality a bit more. I am pretty sure it is not a reproduction. We shall see. If I do make the purchase I will post a photo as is my tradition.


That's what I'm lookin to hear :tu

Good luck with the purchase, sounds like a very interesting piece!


----------



## nimravus01

Good luck!


----------



## Nutiket_32

We won our game last night. More importantly, I got two people to try pipes for the first time, and found another guy who has a cob and some cavendash. I let him try some telegraph hill i was smoking and now i think he might be hooked on trying some new things. I also split a pack of bali hais with a guy so im pretty much smoked out. 

That pipe cylinder sounds pretty cool, good luck with it.


----------



## JAK

cquon said:


> Last night, after smoking some of the Momo that Fred sent me, I tried one of my own blends. Back in February, I mixed 1-1/2 ozs of Latikia (from E.A. Carey's) with 1-1/2 ozs of McC's 5100 and 3/8 ozs of McC's blending perique. The jar was sealed until I opened it last night.
> 
> I must say that I did not hate it. It was smooth, woodsy, and pleasing to the palate. The room note wasn't half bad, either. If anyone is interested (or brave enough), I can send you a couple of bowls to try.


I recieved a sample of your tobacco yesterday, but I seem to be coming down with a cold, so I will wait until I am feeling better to try it so I can truly enjoy the tobacco. Thanks for the sample, I am looking forward to giving it a try p!


----------



## tzaddi

*Comoy's Ceramic Humidor~The Purchase*

Well I went by the antique mall Friday afternoon and purchased the humidor that I mentioned earlier in this thread. I marched in and picked it up, took it to the front of the store and proceeded to ask the attendant for a discount. Since this place basically rents space to individuals she called the person who was selling this item. Drats, no one answered so without further adieu I summarily laid out the $65 confident I had something special.

So here are the photos for your viewing pleasure.



*Apparently some Dickens referenced characters
*

*Top View
*

*Bottom View
*

*Interesting lid and screw device to secure the fit
*
​
As I was leaving I noticed that the rack of estate pipes had a few new additions, consquently I purchased 3 estate pipes as well...more on that later.

-Richard


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Hey Cheeto,

If you want a butane pipe lighter insert that fits in a zippo Vector makes one. They run about $15+ but Frenchy sells them as the whole lighter and you can just toss the case and use your zippo case.

http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=216&rn=486&action=show_detail


----------



## Kayak_Rat

After meeting and herfing with Greg, I can honestly say he is an asshole............and a top notch guy. It was truly a pleasure my friend. I owe you and Croatan(vodka boy) a debt of gratitude.


----------



## Spongy

Kayak_Rat said:


> After meeting and herfing with Greg, I can honestly say he is an asshole............


He's my favorite Mod.
:tu


----------



## nimravus01

So where's the chip in the humidor? It looks like a neat one, and a pretty good buy.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Kayak_Rat said:


> After meeting and herfing with Greg, I can honestly say he is an asshole............and a top notch guy. .


I had no idea I was talking to him till James told me who he was lol


----------



## tzaddi

nimravus01 said:


> So where's the chip in the humidor? It looks like a neat one, and a pretty good buy.


You know what, I completely forgot to include it in the photo. It is on the bottom above the Comoy's mark on the rim, cropped out. I just got my grade lowered to a B+ for leaving it out.:r

Glad you liked it. I also was surprised when I went back that it as not a cylinder as I thought it was but a jar shape. I am going to test it to see how well it holds RH. It will look nice sitting out next to a pipe rack once I get one.


----------



## Nutiket_32

very nice looking humidor.



On a very unrelated note, the most recent thing I have learned at college: before diving onto your bed, make sure the mattress is covering the metal frame, or you have a nice baseball sized lump on the side.


I also just finalized my plans for spring break. Taking a trip through school to Germany, Austria, Czech Republic, and Hungary. I think we usually have tours in the morning and a planned event at night, with the afternoon to ourselves. When I get a list of the actual cities, ill post them. If anyone knows some good stores / things to see, as well as the smoking laws there, let me know please.


----------



## IHT

[OT] Loki said:


> I had no idea I was talking to him till James told me who he was lol


and i sounded like an asshole, right? :tu

be careful how you answer. :bn


----------



## [OT] Loki

IHT said:


> and i sounded like an asshole, right? :tu
> 
> be careful how you answer. :bn


p


----------



## Savvy

Nice festive eyes in the avatar Greg. Way to get into the swing of things with the holidays coming up. Frenchy has the smoking turkey, and you have the red and green blinking eyes :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter

tzaddi said:


> *Comoy's Ceramic Humidor~The Purchase*
> 
> -Richard


Cool piece of nostalgia. I'm sure you didn't get hurt.


----------



## dls

Just put in an order with smokingpipes.com. It's the most I've spent on this hobby in one blow to date.

Peterson Shannon 80S (fishtail stem, none of that p-lip nonsense)
Escudo
McC Grand Orientals Katerini Classic
Solani 633
Germains Royal Jersey Perique
SG St. James Flake
Rattray's Marlin Flake

Grand total: $114.18 :hn 
Can't wait to get this in the mail!


----------



## Mad Hatter

dls said:


> Just put in an order with smokingpipes.com. It's the most I've spent on this hobby in one blow to date.
> 
> Peterson Shannon 80S (fishtail stem, none of that p-lip nonsense)
> Escudo
> McC Grand Orientals Katerini Classic
> Solani 633
> Germains Royal Jersey Perique
> SG St. James Flake
> Rattray's Marlin Flake
> 
> Grand total: $114.18 :hn
> Can't wait to get this in the mail!


Good deal, but just you wait! You'll be dropping that twice a month before you know it :tu


----------



## dls

Mad Hatter said:


> Good deal, but just you wait! You'll be dropping that twice a month before you know it :tu


Oh God, I hope not :r. Thanks to a couple members here, I've discovered that I've got a penchant for vapers, and all of those that I ordered seem to be held in high regard, so I'm hoping to find some new "regulars".

On a sidenote, 100 posts. Bananas!


----------



## Mad Hatter

dls said:


> Oh God, I hope not :r. Thanks to a couple members here, I've discovered that I've got a penchant for vapers, and all of those that I ordered seem to be held in high regard, so I'm hoping to find some new "regulars".
> 
> On a sidenote, 100 posts. Bananas!


I always get the fever this time of year, kinda stocking up for the winter, but mostly a result of working 7 days a week for the better part of 3 months. A guy's gotta feel like he's getting something from all that work and a nice hoard of tobacco and a few new pipes really seems to hit the spot.

Congrats on the 'nanners


----------



## dayplanner

Hey Dave, :tu.


----------



## IHT

dls said:


> Just put in an order with smokingpipes.com. It's the most I've spent on this hobby in one blow to date.
> 
> Peterson Shannon 80S (fishtail stem, none of that p-lip nonsense)
> Escudo
> McC Grand Orientals Katerini Classic
> Solani 633
> Germains Royal Jersey Perique
> SG St. James Flake
> Rattray's Marlin Flake
> 
> Grand total: $114.18 :hn
> Can't wait to get this in the mail!


nice. i should get a box from them tomorrow... i spent just enough to get free shipping after my discount.


----------



## dls

Howdy Doyle! 
Spending just enough to get the free shipping was my original intention, but I figured what the hell, may as well take full advantage of it.


----------



## nimravus01

dls said:


> Just put in an order with smokingpipes.com. It's the most I've spent on this hobby in one blow to date.
> 
> Peterson Shannon 80S (fishtail stem, none of that p-lip nonsense)
> Escudo
> McC Grand Orientals Katerini Classic
> Solani 633
> Germains Royal Jersey Perique
> SG St. James Flake
> Rattray's Marlin Flake
> 
> Grand total: $114.18 :hn
> Can't wait to get this in the mail!


Hey David,
That's a pretty good haul! Better enjoy it while you can before your training starts


----------



## ultramag

IHT said:


> nice. i should get a box from them tomorrow... i spent just enough to get free shipping after my discount.


I bet that free shipping at $75 makes them alot of sales. When I went to buy the tin for the NPS I saw that and ended up spending over $100. :hn


----------



## Mad Hatter

ultramag said:


> I bet that free shipping at $75 makes them alot of sales. When I went to buy the tin for the NPS I saw that and ended up spending over $100. :hn


That is a good deal, especially considering how quickly you get your stuff. For example I ordered three pair of tennis shoes from Kohl's last week, had to pay shipping of about $15 and its not scheduled to arrive for another three weeks.


----------



## fireman43

Just now getting back online. Between duty at the firehouse this weekend and getting my cable shutoff because I forgot to pay the bill, it's been a rough week already, and it's only Tuesday. All is good though. Had the day off today, got the cable taken care of, and on a lighter note should get my order from smokingpipes tomorrow. It's nice to live in the state next door. If I get my order in before 3, it usually comes the following day. I had to take advantage of the free shipping deal, and here's what I'll have hopefully tomorrow.....


*Item No.**Item to Purchase**Qty.**Price after Options**Ext. Price*005-003-0009 *Samuel Gawith:* Firedance Flake 
_Options: Weight:-2oz: $5.89_
1$5.89$5.89003-001-0001 *A & C Peterson:* Escudo Navy Deluxe 50g

10$7.75$77.50*Subtotal:*$83.39 *Total:*$83.39 

That ought to hold me over for a bit.  I've been wanting to try the Firedance, and I almost didn't grab it, but I figured WTH. Probably won't be able to buy again for awhile with the holidays coming, so I figured I'd better get while the gettings good, and there's no such thing as too much Escudo.


----------



## IHT

fireman43 said:


> there's no such thing as too much Escudo.


indeed.


----------



## rehbas21

If its that good I might as well get a tin. :r


----------



## EvanS

fireman43 said:


> ...there's no such thing as too much Escudo.


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## worr lord

EvanS said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Blasphemy!


----------



## JacksonCognac

Howdy Y'all, didn't want to start a new thread as I already posted in the "New Gorillas" forum but I am new to the boards and am most interested in the Pipes Section. 

You may be fielding a few of my noobie questions in addition to hearing anything constructive that I may have to these threads... consider yourselves warned.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

JacksonCognac said:


> Howdy Y'all, didn't want to start a new thread as I already posted in the "New Gorillas" forum but I am new to the boards and am most interested in the Pipes Section.
> 
> You may be fielding a few of my noobie questions in addition to hearing anything constructive that I may have to these threads... consider yourselves warned.


Welcome to the board. Be sure and search out your answer before posting a question. There are many answers that are alreayd here.


----------



## nimravus01

Yay! I just got my new 2GB upgrade for my laptop! (replaced 1GB) Now I'm cooking with gas. When I bought this computer, I didn't realize how much memory Windows Vista took. 1GB barely cuts it.
:chk


----------



## Nutiket_32

nimravus01 said:


> Yay! I just got my new 2GB upgrade for my laptop! (replaced 1GB) Now I'm cooking with gas. When I bought this computer, I didn't realize how much memory Windows Vista took. 1GB barely cuts it.
> :chk


indeed

I have vista business. I dont hate it but it is a beast to run.


----------



## tzaddi

nimravus01 said:


> Yay! I just got my new 2GB upgrade for my laptop! (replaced 1GB) Now I'm cooking with gas. When I bought this computer, I didn't realize how much memory Windows Vista took. 1GB barely cuts it.
> :chk


Congrats...I am on the verge of going from 1GB to 4GB...it will definitely make multitasking smoooooother. I haven't sucked every bit of power out of this desktop model yet.:tu


----------



## ultramag

JacksonCognac said:


> Howdy Y'all, didn't want to start a new thread as I already posted in the "New Gorillas" forum but I am new to the boards and am most interested in the Pipes Section.
> 
> You may be fielding a few of my noobie questions in addition to hearing anything constructive that I may have to these threads... consider yourselves warned.


Welcome to the pipe forum Jackson Cognac!


----------



## Cheeto

JacksonCognac said:


> Howdy Y'all, didn't want to start a new thread as I already posted in the "New Gorillas" forum but I am new to the boards and am most interested in the Pipes Section.
> 
> You may be fielding a few of my noobie questions in addition to hearing anything constructive that I may have to these threads... consider yourselves warned.


Welcome to the pipe forum!


----------



## IHT

what those 2 above me said. which is: welcome to the pipe forum.

got 2 packages today (1 yesterday from smokinpipes). will post whatever/whoever it is/they are when i get a chance. i think it's my MAW from ronnie and the pipe from dogsplayinpoker.

i think i'm on "carpet cleaning" detail tonight.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Welcome to the forum JC


----------



## rehbas21

rehbas21 said:


> If its that good I might as well get a tin. :r


Just ordered a tin of escudo along with the following:

FM Across the Pond
Rattrays Marlin Flake
SG Full VA Flake
Grand Orientals Yenidje Highlander

Im looking forward to them getting here.


----------



## tzaddi

rehbas21 said:


> Just ordered a tin of escudo along with the following:
> FM Across the Pond
> Rattrays Marlin Flake
> SG Full VA Flake
> Grand Orientals Yenidje Highlander
> Im looking forward to them getting here.


The Grand Orientals Yenidje Highlander is one of my favorites, of course with not that many bowls under my belt take it for what it's worth.  I also have a can of Rattrays Marlin Flake that I picked up in CO Springs that's waiting for me to open it.

And big Welcome to you JacksonCognac. :tu


----------



## rehbas21

I love the marlin flake, greg sent me a sample a while back, I say go ahead and open it. Across the pond is one of my favorites. I havent tried any of the others so Im looking forward to all of them.


----------



## fireman43

rehbas21 said:


> Just ordered a tin of escudo along with the following:
> 
> FM Across the Pond
> Rattrays Marlin Flake
> SG Full VA Flake
> Grand Orientals Yenidje Highlander
> 
> Im looking forward to them getting here.


Way to rain on my parade Ryan!:tg  j/k bro..I was gonna send you a little payback by way of Mr. Escudo and you done took the wind outta my sails. Oh well, back to the drawing board.:r Let me know how you like it bro.:tu

Welcome to the Pipe Room Jackson!


----------



## rehbas21

:chk Im impatient and I dont expect any kind of payback. Thought I already told ya that? :r


----------



## fireman43

rehbas21 said:


> :chk Im impatient and I dont expect any kind of payback. Thought I already told ya that? :r


I know about impatient bro. I'm the same way. Shoot, I know I will get my order tomorrow so long as UPS doesn't flub up, but I still can't help but check my tracking # every few hours just to see where my box is enroute.:r


----------



## rehbas21

This is my first order from smokingpipes, how long does it usually take?


----------



## IHT

rehbas21 said:


> This is my first order from smokingpipes, how long does it usually take?


you'll get an email tomorrow with the tracking info.
i bought some stuff middle of last week, got it yesterday (on a holiday) from UPS.
you may get yours by friday, but i bet it's monday (don't think UPS does saturdays, but they do holidays it seems).


----------



## fireman43

rehbas21 said:


> This is my first order from smokingpipes, how long does it usually take?


Should be 2-3 days depending on what time you ordered since you're in VA. They ship at 5 pm EST daily, so anything ordered before 3 goes out the same day. Otherwise the following morning. I get my stuff the next day if I get it in before 3 since they're only in SC which by coincidence is a neighboring state for me, and not really that far away mileage wise.:tu


----------



## rehbas21

Sounds good, I think they do some Saturdays closer to Christmas, my dad got a package from DHL on monday as well.


----------



## IHT

that's right... you live close to where they're at, right?


----------



## rehbas21

Just did a mapquest and it looks like Im about 7 hours away.


----------



## Cheeto

This map is straight from smokingpipes.com, it shows the general time frame a package will take to get to you once shipped.


----------



## fireman43

rehbas21 said:


> Just did a mapquest and it looks like Im about 7 hours away.


2 hrs 43 min for me. Might be a road trip in the future. I didn't realize until just now that they were right over the border. Of course it's still cheaper to pay shipping than to pay for gas most of the time. It would be cool to go there sometime though.


----------



## rehbas21

fireman43 said:


> 2 hrs 43 min for me. Might be a road trip in the future. I didn't realize until just now that they were right over the border. Of course it's still cheaper to pay shipping than to pay for gas most of the time. It would be cool to go there sometime though.


From the looks of it they are only about 15 mins from N Myrtle Beach. I was their this summer and will be going back again this year. I'll definitely have to make a stop by their.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Kayak_Rat said:


> Welcome to the board. Be sure and search out your answer before posting a question. There are many answers that are alreayd here.


Thanks Kayak_Rat and everyone else. New to pipes but not to forums - I'll try to keep the noobery to a minimum.


----------



## dayplanner

JacksonCognac said:


> Thanks Kayak_Rat and everyone else. New to pipes but not to forums - I'll try to keep the noobery to a minimum.


Welcome to the pipe forum, JC - and, don't worry about that Kayak_Rat too much - he likes sheep!


----------



## tzaddi

Was wondering if anyone has come across a pipe with the script signature "Andre"? In my searches I have found a Andre Mermet pipemaker as well as a pipeshop in one of my old haunts Los Gatos, which may be defunct. I am looking at an estate pipe with this signature and any information would help. Thanks pipepeople.


----------



## rehbas21

rehbas21 said:


> This is my first order from smokingpipes, how long does it usually take?


Just got an e-mail, should be here Friday.


----------



## fireman43

rehbas21 said:


> Just got an e-mail, should be here Friday.


:tu

Got mine right after lunch today. Already smoked a bowl of Escudo, and plan another when I get home later.p


----------



## rehbas21

That good hu? :r


----------



## kheffelf

Busy night tonight and day tomorrow. Probably shouldn't have done anything last night but oh well. I need to get this four plus page paper done on James Joyce and his short story "Araby" and then study for a math exam. Exam tomorrow at ten and then paper due at 230. Probably be my last day of class and won't have any til after Thanksgiving though, which is pretty cool. The story on Joyce should be interesting, talking about him and his sexual confusion when he was younger and comparing that to the boy in the short story. Just hoping I can get the four pages I need out of it.


----------



## IHT

rehbas21 said:


> That good hu? :r


it sucks, dont' buy any.


----------



## rehbas21

:hn Too late


----------



## dayplanner

rehbas21 said:


> :hn Too late


It'll make you sterile! For the love of God man, don't smoke it! If you have already ordered it, send it to me as soon as you get it - I have been trained in the proper disposal of this vile tobacco.


----------



## fireman43

rehbas21 said:


> That good hu? :r





IHT said:


> it sucks, dont' buy any.


http://www.freesmileys.org I'm just buying the nasty stuff to keep my fellow pipe smokers from being subjected to the awfulness of it.  :r

Greg...If you read this...Is there a way to tell the tinned date on the A&C Peterson stuff, or is it not dated per say like the McClelland stuff is?


----------



## worr lord

fireman43 said:


> Greg...If you read this...Is there a way to tell the tinned date on the A&C Peterson stuff, or is it not dated per say like the McClelland stuff is?


Wondering the same thing. Either way, Escudo is wonderful tobacco. I love the coins, and they always seem to be near perfect in terms of moistness, only needing a few minutes under a lamp


----------



## dls

I can't wait to get my first tin of Escudo, should be arriving here tomorrow. I think it'll be the first bowl in my new pete. p


----------



## rehbas21

Sounds like no one likes it I'll probably just trash mine.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

rehbas21 said:


> Sounds like no one likes it I'll probably just trash mine.


Theyre joking with you. Everyone likes Escudo.


----------



## rehbas21

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> Theyre joking with you. Everyone likes Escudo.


Oh I know I was being sarcastic, sorry about the confusion


----------



## worr lord

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> Theyre joking with you. Everyone likes Escudo.


Ssshhhhh!


----------



## Mad Hatter

worr lord said:


> Ssshhhhh!


 _I won't tell_


----------



## IHT

fireman43 said:


> Greg...If you read this...Is there a way to tell the tinned date on the A&C Peterson stuff, or is it not dated per say like the McClelland stuff is?


first, i'd like to state: STOP DEPLETING MY SUPPLY BEFORE I'M FULLY STOCKED!!
second. nope, no way to date A&C Petersens Escudo, other than they started making it in '97. they have 2 tin varieties. the older one comes in a smaller tin where the screw on top is painted. the newer ones are like what you have, large tins, with a paper label.
i haven't done the research to see when they switched to different tins.

these are the older ACP Escudo tins:

Copes made Escudo before A&C Petersen did, and i hear it's awesome.


----------



## kvm

I'm trying to smoke my open tins but I may have to pop the Escudo.


----------



## rehbas21

From reading over tobaccoreviews, the copes was an outstanding blend.


----------



## fireman43

IHT said:


> first, i'd like to state: STOP DEPLETING MY SUPPLY BEFORE I'M FULLY STOCKED!!
> second. nope, no way to date A&C Petersens Escudo, other than they started making it in '97. they have 2 tin varieties. the older one comes in a smaller tin where the screw on top is painted. the newer ones are like what you have, large tins, with a paper label.
> i haven't done the research to see when they switched to different tins.
> 
> these are the older ACP Escudo tins:
> 
> Copes made Escudo before A&C Petersen did, and i hear it's awesome.


Thanks. I wasn't sure if there was a date code like McClellands uses or not. As far as the supply goes...I wish I had the $$ to buy twice what I did. We can't all have IHT type money though. :r


----------



## IHT

rehbas21 said:


> From reading over tobaccoreviews, the copes was an outstanding blend.


there was a tin that just sold 2 days ago on ebay... i didn't see how much it finally went for... more than what i'd pay.

that photo i posted of the older ACP Escudo... that's from an auction i lost because i got busy and fuggin hammersnipe was down for that very week!! i was pissed. the guy beat me by a dollar. i put my bid in just to remind myself, then went to put in a hammersnipe bid of up to $125.... dude won 'em all for $66. 
i just happened to get busy that morning. by the time i got online, i had a PM from mr.c asking if i had enough already?? oh, i was a pissed little puppy that day.


----------



## rehbas21

IHT type money is hard to come by p


----------



## IHT

rehbas21 said:


> IHT type money is hard to come by p


if you all only knew... :r
all of you probably have MORE than IHT type money. even you broke college guys.


----------



## rehbas21

Na Im one of those broke college guys working 2 jobs trying to support my hobbies.


----------



## dayplanner

IHT said:


> there was a tin that just sold 2 days ago on ebay... i didn't see how much it finally went for... more than what i'd pay.
> 
> that photo i posted of the older ACP Escudo... that's from an auction i lost because i got busy and fuggin hammersnipe was down for that very week!! i was pissed. the guy beat me by a dollar. i put my bid in just to remind myself, then went to put in a hammersnipe bid of up to $125.... dude won 'em all for $66.
> i just happened to get busy that morning. by the time i got online, i had a PM from mr.c asking if i had enough already?? oh, i was a pissed little puppy that day.


Yep, things like that'll hang a redass on a snowman!


----------



## Sancho

IHT said:


> if you all only knew... :r
> all of you probably have MORE than IHT type money. even you broke college guys.


I find that hard to believe :r

Did you just return scrap aluminium siding to go buy some pipe tobacco and cleaners?


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> if you all only knew... :r
> all of you probably have MORE than IHT type money. even you broke college guys.


You just gotta figure out who's got the money, what they can't or won't do and what you can do to get the money out of their pockets and into yours.


----------



## EvanS

Mad Hatter said:


> You just gotta figure out who's got the money, what they can't or won't do and what you can do to get the money out of their pockets and into yours.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Would YOU buy a used car from this man?


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Would YOU buy a used car from this man?


Nothing dishonest about supply and demand. Its business 101. 'sides, I always make it a policy to share my prosperity.


----------



## dls

Just smoked half a bowl of Germains Royal Jersey Perique in my new Peterson 80S. I have to admit, when I first pulled the pipe out of the box, I was a bit underwhelmed. It does not pass a pipe cleaner, but there's no whistle at all from it, and I was very pleasantly surprised by how well it smoked. Totally worth the 50 bucks. :tu


----------



## kheffelf

I just wanted to say thanks for everyone who bought a forum pipe, everyone was really cool about it and if you had problems you kept it quiet and just mentioned it to Mark without causing a huge uproar on the forums. There is a thread at another forum that is really bothering me right now and I kind of spoke up over there, if this happened here I would probably leave the forum and feel really bad for Mark who put a lot of time in doing something he didn't have to for us. I am just stunned at the reaction by most members over there and how nobody has really stuck up for the guy yet. There pipe was cheaper than ours and was done by a very well respected company/carver. Just don't see how these people can do this out in the open, its like they don't see the damage they are doing in the end. There are a lot of carvers who post over there and I am sure that the word would be spread out what is going on and that this forum is probably going to have a hard time trying to get another pipe done next year. So, thanks again to everyone who bought one and for not having our forum pipe turn out the way theirs is.


----------



## tzaddi

I felt lucky to have stumbled into the thread at the stage where I could be apart of it. Besides being a beautiful pipe that is turning out to be a great smoker it represents my connection to this forum which mean alot to me. Thanks for your part in making it happen.

—Richard


----------



## nimravus01

I missed out on the forum pipe because I joined CS too late. I'll be keeping my ears open for another.


----------



## nimravus01

dls said:


> Just smoked half a bowl of Germains Royal Jersey Perique in my new Peterson 80S. I have to admit, when I first pulled the pipe out of the box, I was a bit underwhelmed. It does not pass a pipe cleaner, but there's no whistle at all from it, and I was very pleasantly surprised by how well it smoked. Totally worth the 50 bucks. :tu


Glad you like it after all. I'm always a little nervous when buying a pipe over the net. I guess you found out that the pipe cleaner test isn't the end-all indicator of a good pipe. My BC Negotia doesn't pass either, but, it's a good smoker... It's just a little annoying if I need to soak up moisture during a smoke.


----------



## Cheeto

rehbas21 said:


> Na Im one of those broke college guys working 2 jobs trying to support my hobbies.


:tpd:

I have twelve dollars in the bank. TWELVE DOLLARS. Couldn't work for about two weeks thanks to a cold/change in department/dating my manager.


----------



## rehbas21

Been their, if you need something to smoke let me know p


----------



## IHT

Cheeto said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I have twelve dollars in the bank. TWELVE DOLLARS. Couldn't work for about two weeks thanks to a cold/change in department/dating my manager.


yup. i had $30 until payday (tomorrow). <--- IHT type money right there. hence the $20 estate Sasieni's i smoke regularly. p
and i'm wanting to take a 20k a yr paycut?

ps - you figured bonin the manager would get you a raise, in more ways than 1. :tu


----------



## Cheeto

IHT said:


> ps - you figured bonin the manager would get you a raise, in more ways than 1. :tu


Yeah but so far all its gotten me is a sore wallet and a sore...well nevermind that part.

:chk


----------



## dls

Atta boy, cheeto!

On an unrelated note, I just opened my first tin of Nightcap, and judging by the smell.... I just don't know if I'm man enough to smoke this. Got a bowl packed and ready to go. I'll edit in a few with my thoughts.

...

Wow. Umm... so, not what I was expecting. Not bad at all, but I'm beginning to think Latakia just isn't for me. Something about that leathery taste gets to me (have the same feelings about leathery taste in cigars). Nice nic hit though!


----------



## Sawyer

takin it to a pm


----------



## Mad Hatter

dls said:


> Wow. Umm... so, not what I was expecting. Not bad at all, but I'm beginning to think Latakia just isn't for me. Something about that leathery taste gets to me (have the same feelings about leathery taste in cigars). Nice nic hit though!


Couldn't understand myself why anyone would want to smoke THAT right before bedtime. Unrestrained, unbalanced latakia.


----------



## Sawyer

Mad Hatter said:


> Couldn't understand myself why anyone would want to smoke THAT right before bedtime. Unrestrained, unbalanced latakia.


Latakia is good *anytime*.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Sawyer said:


> Latakia is good *anytime*.


Wanna take this over to the "Everything But" forum so we can act like crybaby jackasses and sling putdowns and insults?

Put 'em up, put 'em up, put 'em uuuuuuuuuuuuuup:bx


----------



## tzaddi

Sawyer said:


> Latakia is good *anytime*.


After reading the *article on the G.L. Pease site* this conversation begs the question... Syrian or Cyprian??

Which one of you guys originally posted that link...thanks for the Latakia primer. :tu


----------



## JAK

tzaddi said:


> After reading the *article on the G.L. Pease site* this conversation begs the question... Syrian or Cyprian??
> 
> Which one of you guys originally posted that link...thanks for the Latakia primer. :tu


I posted a link somewhere, although I am not sure if my link is the original one you refer to. Having smoked a couple of blends with syrian, and many with cyprian, I would say they are both good, just different.


----------



## EvanS

dls said:


> Wow. Umm... so, not what I was expecting. Not bad at all, but I'm beginning to think Latakia just isn't for me. Something about that leathery taste gets to me (have the same feelings about leathery taste in cigars). Nice nic hit though!


funny you say this David. For the past year I have thought the same thing for myself. Actually liked Latakia but it all seemed to get boring...all blends pushed a bit towards "one note" territory. So I didn't smoke any Lat for a few months and just recently had my first few bowls of Pirate Kake...what a difference. Lat is still not my BIG THING in tobacco, but I can taste a lot more subtleties now and am anjoying delving back in. Maybe some day, huh?


----------



## JAK

I am a latakia lover, but I am equal oppurtunity. I smoke Va, VaPer, and Latakia blends, as well as the occasional light aro. Sometimes, I just have a hankering for latakia, so I smoke some nightcap or other heavy english. Right now I have a balkan I am loving. It has plenty of cyprian latakia, but also a large enough amount of orientals to balance it with a decent virginia foundation. A perfectly balanced blend that satisfies my needs for latakia.


----------



## rehbas21

rehbas21 said:


> This is my first order from smokingpipes, how long does it usually take?


Got it today, I opened the tin of FVF, going to send Savvy some. It will probably be a few days until I get the tin of Escudo open, Ill just have to see how it goes, I dont know why I just dont like the idea of having a bunch of open tins. As a matter a fact most of my open tins have been put in Mason Jars.


----------



## fireman43

JAK said:


> I am a latakia lover, but I am equal oppurtunity. I smoke Va, VaPer, and Latakia blends, as well as the occasional light aro. Sometimes, I just have a hankering for latakia, so I smoke some nightcap or other heavy english. Right now I have a balkan I am loving. It has plenty of cyprian latakia, but also a large enough amount of orientals to balance it with a decent virginia foundation. A perfectly balanced blend that satisfies my needs for latakia.


I'm almost a direct opposite of you. I love the VaPer blends, and have a low tolerance for Latakia. I do like the Balkan blends though. They seem like a more well rounded smoke than the Latakia laden English blends I have had, which haven't been that many. I am above all else an Escudo whore. LOL



rehbas21 said:


> Got it today, I opened the tin of FVF, going to send Savvy some. It will probably be a few days until I get the tin of Escudo open, Ill just have to see how it goes, I dont know why I just dont like the idea of having a bunch of open tins. As a matter a fact most of my open tins have been put in Mason Jars.


:tu I smoked another bowl of Escudo this morning, and possibly will another this evening. I think you're going to like it Ryan, and if you don't, well I am sure there are many of us who will properly dispose of it for you.:dr


----------



## dayplanner

ESCUDO RULES!

:tu


----------



## Mad Hatter

cquon said:


> ESCUDO RULES!
> 
> :tu


No, Beavis...............


----------



## Nutiket_32

wvu is up, oklahoma is down, oregon is out...good week.
Got back last night from college, its nice having a real bed and water pressure.
Tomorrow Im leaving to go deer hunting, only get two days this year since my grandpa is still sick and dad doesnt want to be away for very long. Grandfather is getting mad though because he wants a deer burger and we are all out. Ill have to work on SPS when i get back. 
Lets go Mountaineers.


----------



## IHT

ultramag and I are famous!!!!
look at the lady in the middle on the phone, then behind her to YOUR right (her left)... that's ultramag with the overalls/hat, and me with the jacket/hat.


----------



## ultramag

IHT said:


> ultramag and I are famous!!!!


You stick w/ me and I'll take you all the way to the top Greg.  I guess this must be on the KC Pipe Club site???

On Edit: I was trying to figure out what I am looking at that you are obviously trying to talk me into buying. I think that is up there at the show tobacco display isn't it?


----------



## IHT

ultramag said:


> You stick w/ me and I'll take you all the way to the top Greg.  I guess this must be on the KC Pipe Club site???
> 
> On Edit: I was trying to figure out what I am looking at that you are obviously trying to talk me into buying. I think that is up there at the show tobacco display isn't it?


that's from Hermit Tobacco's website, the guy who ebays all the stuff, has some tobacco's of his own, etc.

actually the photo was taken way down by that favorite pipe maker of yours, gray mountain, i think. down at the end where you bought your lighter.
so, we're in the middle, probably close to the "sit and smoke" tables.
i know i'm in a few photos some other place, just don't know where... doesn't matter though, if you're not in it.


----------



## ultramag

I found another one of me. :tu



This one shows my better side as well as why I have no submission in the tin art contest. :r


----------



## dls

Just cracked my first tin of Escudo, and from the first sniff of it, I could tell it would be excellent! Raisiny, sweet, delicious. Great, one more baccy I "need" to buy more of


----------



## IHT

dls said:


> Great, one more baccy I "need" to buy more of


don't do it... it's a trap.


----------



## fireman43

dls said:


> Just cracked my first tin of Escudo, and from the first sniff of it, I could tell it would be excellent! Raisiny, sweet, delicious. Great, one more baccy I "need" to buy more of


Escudo is about the worst tasting tobacco there is. The smell fools you. I would package that up and send it to cquon for proper disposal ASAP. You definitely don't ever want to buy any more, and I've got 40 acres of oceanfront property in MO I'll sell to you cheap as well. :tu

I am thinking about picking this Peterson up this week when I order some more stuff. Smokingpipes is out of Escudo again which is probably a good thing for me anyways. I'd have bought a few more tins. I'm pondering one of those Tsuges they have on sale right now for $40, but I like the looks of the Arashi better for the extra $20. Decisions, decisions...Hopefully I will get something this week if I can ever decide.:r


----------



## dls

Fireman, I just ordered that exact same pipe/finish and I'm quite happy with it. Of course it doesn't pass a pipe cleaner (apparently almost no bent pete's do) but it also doesn't whistle, or gurgle. The stain is almost identical to how it looks in the pic. I can't tell if the pipe is varnished, or just waxed very well. If it is varnished, it's a very thin coat and doesn't effect the smoking quality at all (the pipe smokes quite cool actually). For the money, I'd certainly recomend it! My only real complaint about it is that the bowl is a little on the "small side of medium", if that makes and sense. It's about a dunhill group 3, but as I found earlier, it's just about perfect for 2 coins or so of escudo.


----------



## JAK

dls said:


> Of course it doesn't pass a pipe cleaner (apparently almost no bent pete's do) but it also doesn't whistle, or gurgle. T.


I have a rusticated Peterson Kinsale that has a slight bend (it is their XL22 shape) that passes a pipe cleaner fine. although it is a very slight bend.


----------



## dayplanner

dls said:


> Just cracked my first tin of Escudo, and from the first sniff of it, I could tell it would be excellent! Raisiny, sweet, delicious. Great, one more baccy I "need" to buy more of


Shhhhh, it's got crack in it!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Wow! You guys have finally sold me on Escudo. I'll have to get some.


----------



## rehbas21

fireman43 said:


> Escudo is about the worst tasting tobacco there is. The smell fools you. I would package that up and send it to cquon for proper disposal ASAP. You definitely don't ever want to buy any more, and I've got 40 acres of oceanfront property in MO I'll sell to you cheap as well. :tu
> 
> I am thinking about picking this Peterson up this week when I order some more stuff. Smokingpipes is out of Escudo again which is probably a good thing for me anyways. I'd have bought a few more tins. I'm pondering one of those Tsuges they have on sale right now for $40, but I like the looks of the Arashi better for the extra $20. Decisions, decisions...Hopefully I will get something this week if I can ever decide.:r


I was looking at that exact pipe, but decided to pick up the Tsuge for now, I figure I can get the pete later. This reminds me I havent even cracked my tin yet :r


----------



## EvanS

Mad Hatter said:


> Wow! You guys have finally sold me on Escudo. I'll have to get some.


don't fall for it Joe, unless you are having trouble sleeping....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dayplanner

EvanS said:


> don't fall for it Joe, unless you are having trouble sleeping....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Hush up, you burley smoker, you!


----------



## fireman43

EvanS said:


> don't fall for it Joe, unless you are having trouble sleeping....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Didn't nobody rattle your cage Evan...:r


cquon said:


> Hush up, you burley smoker, you!


:tpd: Spouting blasphemy again, ain't he Doyle?

Josh (American Psycho-Analyst) must have something against me....He keeps sending me ticking packages for some reason. I'm getting tired of replacing my mailbox! :r More details in the Bomb Thread later. Seems he has a sense of humor as well, which I will elaborate on then as well.


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> don't fall for it Joe, unless you are having trouble sleeping....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


You think its boring Evan or you think the nic'll drop me flat? :r


----------



## EvanS

Mad Hatter said:


> You think its boring Evan or you think the nic'll drop me flat? :r


:r I meant it's light on the nic, unless you're on a drip at the same time. I really need to get another tin cuz I would say that the flavor, while very nice, is also on the light side. Maybe subtle is a better word...but this is from my memory of not being impressed about 1 year ago when i last had it. Guess I should revisit to see if I remember right


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS said:


> :r I meant it's light on the nic, unless you're on a drip at the same time. I really need to get another tin cuz I would say that the flavor, while very nice, is also on the light side. Maybe subtle is a better word...but this is from my memory of not being impressed about 1 year ago when i last had it. Guess I should revisit to see if I remember right


You were not impressed because your tongue was warped from all the Burley's you were trying at the time. Lay off them for awhile and then try some. Otherwise you might want to see a doctor about that.


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> :r I meant it's light on the nic, unless you're on a drip at the same time. I really need to get another tin cuz I would say that the flavor, while very nice, is also on the light side. Maybe subtle is a better word...but this is from my memory of not being impressed about 1 year ago when i last had it. Guess I should revisit to see if I remember right


The reviews said it was pretty potent, but I was less than moved. As for the flavor, maybe you just got a bad tin. IHT said his latest tin is a lemon. The sample Tasso sent me was just overwhelmingly sweet. That's why I'm mixing a little (2 coins to an oz) with my SRT, and even that adds a considerable amount of flavor.


----------



## Cheeto

*:blHappy Birthday Sawyer!! :bl

*​


----------



## dls

So I just hit a deer on the way back from my friends house... I saw one jump out in front of me, so I slammed on my brakes as it ran off into the bush, and it's buddy crashed into the side of my car, leaving a nice sized dent just above my drivers side rear wheel. Can anyone explain to me why I'M the one that feels bad about this?!


----------



## JAK

So, did you hit the deer or did the deer hit you?


----------



## Mad Hatter

dls said:


> So I just hit a deer on the way back from my friends house... I saw one jump out in front of me, so I slammed on my brakes as it ran off into the bush, and it's buddy crashed into the side of my car, leaving a nice sized dent just above my drivers side rear wheel. Can anyone explain to me why I'M the one that feels bad about this?!


You feel guilty for not taking it home to fill your freezer with summer sausage. Good eats!


----------



## dls

JAK said:


> So, did you hit the deer or did the deer hit you?


I guess the deer hit me... I don't think it has insurance though... bastard.


----------



## [OT] Loki

dls said:


> I guess the deer hit me... I don't think it has insurance though... bastard.


probably an illegal....


----------



## jquirit

dls said:


> I guess the deer hit me... I don't think it has insurance though... bastard.


Damn uninsured motorists. They're a hazard to us all!

:r


----------



## nimravus01

Stupid deer. Sorry to hear that David.


----------



## Nutiket_32

Shoulda kept it and threw it in the freezer. Me and dad just got back from our trip, he got a three point yesterday morning and I got a fiver 730 this morning. Its 70 degrees outside so we are covering them in ice till the morning and tyhen cutting it all up. Im thinking a bit of fillmore in a pete when i go out later will be a nice way to end the day.


----------



## Guest

The wait.. 


I hate the wait...


I hate the wait in the last days never really knowing when you'll have to spring into action....


My wife is huge and the babe is due this weekend. I hate due dates also because they're part of the wait and don't mean much to the infant inside.


----------



## EvanS

smokehouse said:


> You were not impressed because your tongue was warped from all the Burley's you were trying at the time. Lay off them for awhile and then try some. Otherwise you might want to see a doctor about that.


Of all people to turn on me, I never would have suspected :tg

I am gonna order a tin to resample because even though it happens a LOT, I have a feeling that this may NOT be one of those times where I am right and everybody else is wrong


----------



## tzilt

Root said:


> The wait..
> 
> I hate the wait...
> 
> I hate the wait in the last days never really knowing when you'll have to spring into action....
> 
> My wife is huge and the babe is due this weekend. I hate due dates also because they're part of the wait and don't mean much to the infant inside.


I feel for you! Just a little over a year ago my wife was 3 days overdue. It felt like 3 months overdue.


----------



## fireman43

Just wanted to wish all my pipe brethren/sisteren a Happy Thanksgiving. I hope everyone enjoys the holiday with family, friends, and a good bowl of baccy.


----------



## Mad Hatter

fireman43 said:


> Just wanted to wish all my pipe brethren/sisteren a Happy Thanksgiving. I hope everyone enjoys the holiday with family, friends, and a good bowl of baccy.


Thanks. Same to you and all the guys. I think I'll be doing some napping tomorrow.


----------



## [OT] Loki

I'm going insane without CS chat


----------



## kvm

fireman43 said:


> Just wanted to wish all my pipe brethren/sisteren a Happy Thanksgiving. I hope everyone enjoys the holiday with family, friends, and a good bowl of baccy.


Have a great one. Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Nutiket_32

Happy thanksgiving guys. Everyone make sure to watch the cowboys crush the jets.


----------



## physiognomy

I hope everyone is having a great Thanksgiving!!! It is a relatively new holiday for me (we don't celebrate it at home), but I always look forward to a good time spent with friends & family. I'm not going to be smoking anything today, but I hope those that do enjoy their pipe!


----------



## [OT] Loki

i got smoke blocked by my family  I was ready to fire up a bowl of purple cow and then my aunt and uncle showed up...oh well no smoke for me


----------



## dayplanner

Pretty quiet here today. Just the wife, me, and our boy, home from college.
Daughter and grandyoungen's are with her father-in-law today. Hope everyone is having a great turkey day.


----------



## Cheeto

I'm really enjoying not having to work or go to school today, it's the first time that has happened in a long time. Hope everyone is having a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## Mad Hatter

A slacker day here. I did go out have coffee with the guys and quoted one job, but aside from that its been me, several bowls of tabak and a Bob Dylan special on VH1.


----------



## Nutiket_32

so far today ive eaten, cleaned antlers, ate some more, now im watching the cowboys before a bit more food. very productive day down here.


----------



## fireman43

Just got back from the brother and sister in laws. Had a great dinner and the brother in law and I had a nice bowl on the back deck afterwards. It's been mid to upper 70's here this afternoon, but it's starting to cool down with the front coming through and will only hit upper 50's tomorrow.


----------



## dls

Is it just me being cheap, or does anyone else hate spending money? I mean logically it doesn't make any sense... money is good for nothing if not buying things you need/want, but I just dropped 70 bucks for a pair of swim fins, and 50 for a new pair of dive boots, and I feel like I got ripped off (even though those are very good prices). Eh, anyway... think I'll go have a bowl of Katerini Classic p.


----------



## Mad Hatter

dls said:


> Is it just me being cheap, or does anyone else hate spending money? I mean logically it doesn't make any sense... money is good for nothing if not buying things you need/want, but I just dropped 70 bucks for a pair of swim fins, and 50 for a new pair of dive boots, and I feel like I got ripped off (even though those are very good prices). Eh, anyway... think I'll go have a bowl of Katerini Classic p.


It takes a while to get used to the idea that spending your money on necessities is a necessary part of life. It comes and goes, having no real value except for what we get in trade. With any luck we can meet our needs and have a little left over for some things we want as well.


----------



## Sancho

Its been a good holiday for me, got to spend some time with the family but its been far to cold to go out and enjoy a bowl of anything. We got snow thanksgiving day...


----------



## IHT

alright, corksuckers, i get a small "good luck" story, which never happens to me. matter of fact, the guys i work with call bad luck, "gumby luck". gumby is my old army nickname, and i just have bad luck - don't ride in a car with me, you'll hit every fuggin red light in town.

okay, so i eat lunch w/ wife, head back to work cuz i have to interview some dude at 1pm. figured i'd swing by that gas station i talk about with the humi and the 3x the real price Stanwells, Sav's, Winslows that NOBODY buys cuz the prices are fuggin insane ($115 for a cheap Stanny that you can pick up for $45 new). but, he's got a large selection of corn cobs, figured i'd grab me a couple (he raised the price of those cool large bulldog-ish shaped cobs to 7.99).

okay, as i'm grabbing 2 cobs, i look down and notice a small stack of 4 Dunhill tins. struck me as odd at first cuz all he has are about 6 bulk aromatic blends. so, i grab the dunny's, take a gander at the painted artwork, it says "UK", flip it over, it has the rectangular Lane sticker, and the funky bead around the bottom... so, they're Murrays tins. 

i think, hell, these aren't blends i like, but at these prices, might as well buy 'em all. 

3.99 x 2 for the cobs, my total bill was under $30 with the 4 dunill tins. the two cobs were more than each individual tin.

:chk

duh, i'm going back tomorrow and asking if they have any more and what they are.


----------



## IHT

i forgot to add that my afternoon was alright.
in the winter, my fingertips tend to dry up and crack/bleed a bit. it's a little bit of a pain in the ass... so my wife has me help move her large china hutch in the dinning room, then i have to hang up something on one of the walls. well, i cut one of my fingertips open, one already had split open, another split, and one that split a couple days ago has stuff painted on it to keep it from splitting. so, my middle finger on both hands, ring finger on the left i cut open, and the index finger on the right came open at work today putting microphones into someone elses speaker system to test it for them.
i feel like helen keller trying to read the writing on a ginsu knife.

:r i was petting my black lab, one of his long thick hairs stuck right into a cut like a needle... wooo, that felt good.


----------



## JAK

Last Wednesday I was driving to my familys for thanksgiving. They live about an hour and a half away from me. The speed limit on the road is 70 mph, but EVERYONE goes 80 :z. I was driving, and not going any faster then the cars around me, and I got pulled over. I got a $144 ticket for driving 83 in a 70. There goes my pipe/tobacco budget for the next couple months. :hn


----------



## Alyks

Happy Thanksgiving to all my American B/SOTL. I know it's a bit late, but it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Cheeto

I haven't been on much, how is everybody?


----------



## Nutiket_32

Cheeto said:


> I haven't been on much, how is everybody?


Im doing pretty good. The pipe forum slowed down a bit for Thanksgiving so you didnt miss too much.


----------



## smokehouse

IHT said:


> i forgot to add that my afternoon was alright.
> in the winter, my fingertips tend to dry up and crack/bleed a bit. it's a little bit of a pain in the ass... so my wife has me help move her large china hutch in the dinning room, then i have to hang up something on one of the walls. well, i cut one of my fingertips open, one already had split open, another split, and one that split a couple days ago has stuff painted on it to keep it from splitting. so, my middle finger on both hands, ring finger on the left i cut open, and the index finger on the right came open at work today putting microphones into someone elses speaker system to test it for them.
> i feel like helen keller trying to read the writing on a ginsu knife.
> 
> :r i was petting my black lab, one of his long thick hairs stuck right into a cut like a needle... wooo, that felt good.


Congrats on the find. Whats up with the cobs. I can't picture you smoking one when you have all those sweet pipes?


----------



## Mad Hatter

Cheeto said:


> I haven't been on much, how is everybody?


Doing fine Cheeto. How was your holiday?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Been nose and toes here. Looks like March before I get to see the light of day again. Holiday was a much needed break. How was everyone elses?


----------



## IHT

smokehouse said:


> Whats up with the cobs. I can't picture you smoking one when you have all those sweet pipes?


gotta smoke my samples, get a clear picture of what they taste like.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Kayak_Rat said:


> Been nose and toes here. Looks like March before I get to see the light of day again. Holiday was a much needed break. How was everyone elses?


I'm totally looking forward to my winter break. Looks like Father Winter is a bit slower coming this year. Hopefully he'll come soon.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Mad Hatter said:


> I'm totally looking forward to my winter break. Looks like Father Winter is a bit slower coming this year. Hopefully he'll come soon.


There was a very good frost here this morning. I have been out hunting a few times and havent seen a bug one.

I need to get the rest of the piping to finish our fireplace. We have a propane log fireplace with blower and all.....it has never been hooked up though. That would make for some nice ambiance with the Christmas tree in the back ground and ole Bing on the stereo.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Kayak_Rat said:


> There was a very good frost here this morning. I have been out hunting a few times and havent seen a bug one.
> 
> I need to get the rest of the piping to finish our fireplace. We have a propane log fireplace with blower and all.....it has never been hooked up though. That would make for some nice ambiance with the Christmas tree in the back ground and ole Bing on the stereo.


That fireplace is gonna be sweet. When I get around to buying a house, you can bet it'll have a fireplace. The only time business allows me to hunt these days is early fall to fill nuisance permits for my stepdad but I do a lot of target shooting in winter when the days stay below freezing. One of these days I'll have more freetime, but for now its just a trade off.


----------



## DUCK

EvanS said:


> bogey for nine holes, but one of those strokes includes a "pure" 8-iron hitting a duck in mid-flight


poor little duck.... I don't think I'm experienced enough with my pipe to enjoy it while doing something else other than sitting on my tush and chatting with friends...

On a side note, I have upgraded to a larger bowl and I love it! I tend to get teased by others when I talk about smoking a pipe, they make a lot of "old" jokes. Not that it phases me, because lately I have enjoyed my pipe over a cigar. QUACK!!!!

~DUCK


----------



## EvanS

DUCK said:


> On a side note, I have *upgraded to a larger bowl* and I love it!


which means you are ready to start smoking some fine Burleys...not that I would ever mention or suggest such a thing


----------



## dls

EvanS said:


> which means you are ready to start smoking some *fine Burleys*...not that I would ever mention or suggest such a thing


Bit of an oxymoron isn't it??? 
Don't feel bad Evan, no ones perfect... I actually enjoy some burleys myself from time to time


----------



## Papichulo

DUCK said:


> poor little duck.... I don't think I'm experienced enough with my pipe to enjoy it while doing something else other than sitting on my tush and chatting with friends...
> 
> On a side note, I have upgraded to a larger bowl and I love it! I tend to get teased by others when I talk about smoking a pipe, they make a lot of "old" jokes. Not that it phases me, because lately I have enjoyed my pipe over a cigar. QUACK!!!!
> 
> ~DUCK


So is Arron smoking pipes more often?


----------



## CigarGal

Kayak_Rat said:


> There was a very good frost here this morning. I have been out hunting a few times and havent seen a bug one.
> 
> I need to get the rest of the piping to finish our fireplace. We have a propane log fireplace with blower and all.....it has never been hooked up though. That would make for some nice ambiance with the Christmas tree in the back ground and ole Bing on the stereo.


Bing!?! How old are you??? Sheesh! I have a big old fireplace and all I do is haul wood in from the wood deck. It's a lot of work but when the power goes out it is our only source of heat. On the stereo we have a little New Orleans Jazz a' jinglin'


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Hey! Bing is a classic at any age! lol!
I can't deal with what gas logs due to my sinus' so I only use wood and really enjoy the ambiance but it doesn't ever get really cold down here. I tend to really miss my Wisconsin days at this time of year.


----------



## EvanS

dls said:


> Bit of an oxymoron isn't it???
> Don't feel bad Evan, no ones perfect... I actually enjoy some burleys myself from time to time


:tg


----------



## DUCK

Papichulo said:


> So is Arron smoking pipes more often?


He has a pipe but seems to enjoy his cigars mostly at night...mostly....


----------



## pinokio

DUCK said:


> poor little duck.... I don't think I'm experienced enough with my pipe to enjoy it while doing something else other than sitting on my tush and chatting with friends...
> 
> On a side note, I have upgraded to a larger bowl and I love it! I tend to get teased by others when I talk about smoking a pipe, they make a lot of "old" jokes. Not that it phases me, because lately I have enjoyed my pipe over a cigar. QUACK!!!!
> 
> ~DUCK


feel relieved to know I'm not the only one! :ss


----------



## DUCK

pinokio said:


> feel relieved to know I'm not the only one! :ss


I'm withcha chickie-dee! Girl Power....and stuff....

~DUCK


----------



## Mad Hatter

Where have Root and APA been hiding out?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

CigarGal said:


> Bing!?! How old are you??? Sheesh! I have a big old fireplace and all I do is haul wood in from the wood deck. It's a lot of work but when the power goes out it is our only source of heat. On the stereo we have a little New Orleans Jazz a' jinglin'


You should be proud a 24 year old yungun knows who bing Crosby is. I was raised in the good stuff and still have a White Christmas Album.......that is an LP, record player, you know. :tu


----------



## Nutiket_32

every year we listen to grandma got rund over by a reindeer on a record player if that counts as classic music


----------



## Mad Hatter

Nutiket_32 said:


> every year we listen to grandma got rund over by a reindeer on a record player if that counts as classic music


Dunno, but I have a Chipmunk Christmas. Now that's classic!


----------



## tzaddi

Mad Hatter said:


> Dunno, but I have a Chipmunk Christmas. Now that's classic!


Here's one to add to the must listen to for the holdays.

Bob River's classic Christmas album including hits like *"Walking 'round in Women's Underwear"*, sung to the tune of *"Winter Wonderland"*.

Happy Holidaze.


----------



## IHT

tzaddi said:


> Here's one to add to the must listen to for the holdays.
> 
> Bob River's classic Christmas album including hits like *"Walking 'round in Women's Underwear"*, sung to the tune of *"Winter Wonderland"*.
> 
> Happy Holidaze.


:r

how'z about "bog segars bowel moves"?


----------



## tecnorobo

greg... you always seem to be thinking about poopies. that concerns me


----------



## IHT

tecnorobo said:


> greg... you always seem to be thinking about poopies. that concerns me


WHERE THE HELL DID YOU COME FROM, BLAKE? it's past your damn bedtime, you've got a spelling test tomorrow.


----------



## tzaddi

IHT said:


> :r
> 
> how'z about "bog segars bowel moves"?


Touche! Equally as good..Bob Ceegar:chk just noticed that the chicken keeps good time to this song.


----------



## tecnorobo

IHT said:


> WHERE THE HELL DID YOU COME FROM, BLAKE? it's past your damn bedtime, you've got a spelling test tomorrow.


I came up out of the dungeon my friend. I keep saying I'm gonna come around and post more. I hope to actually do that now. I have some extra time on my hands, it seems. I need to get reaquainted with some fine tobacco products, and the fine folk who appreciate em. This is the best place to do that huh?

Besides, what is cs without a young punk like me huh? (who am i kidding, with all the new members i bet cs has over 100 posting 18 year olds. I'm just another face in the crowd. Worse yet, I'm not even 18 anymore. Ive lost my cuteness)


----------



## IHT

tecnorobo said:


> Besides, what is cs without a young punk like me huh? (who am i kidding, with all the new members i bet cs has over 100 posting 18 year olds. I'm just another face in the crowd. Worse yet, I'm not even 18 anymore. *Ive lost my cuteness*)


that happened long before you were a member here at the ripe ol' age of 17.

yes, this is THE place to hang, blake, down in our dungeon pipe forum. plenty of youngins you have stuff in common with. you can talk about the 'rents, car breaking down (reliant K), girls who don't want to do it with you, make fun of the asshole mod... y'know, fun times.


----------



## tecnorobo

oh i'd never make fun of the mod...:r


----------



## kvm

Wow Blake it's been a while since I've seen you post. Who flushed you down here.


----------



## DUCK

Nutiket_32 said:


> every year we listen to grandma got rund over by a reindeer on a record player if that counts as classic music


:chk :r QUACK!


----------



## dls

tecnorobo said:


> oh i'd never make fun of the mod...:r


Really? Come on, all the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## JoelS

Howdy Folks. I'm new in town. Found out about this place from one of my customers and thought I'd drop in and say hi. This looked like a good place to do it.

I'm a pipe guy, I rarely smoke cigars, though I do have a box of fuente's in the Igloodor.


----------



## mr.c

Welcome to Clubstogie/ pipe lounge joel

Enjoy!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Welcome Joel. Good to have you here.


----------



## Nutiket_32

JoelS said:


> Howdy Folks. I'm new in town. Found out about this place from one of my customers and thought I'd drop in and say hi. This looked like a good place to do it.
> 
> I'm a pipe guy, I rarely smoke cigars, though I do have a box of fuente's in the Igloodor.


Welcome to the jungle.


----------



## fireman43

Welcome to the pipe room Joel! Pull up a chair next to the fireplace and have a smoke.


----------



## dayplanner

Welcome, Joel. Getting ready to watch the Packers kick some Cowboy ass, here. Got some Red Flake (yep, '83 crop) drying out for later.

Been working on another pipe today, also. This one came out alot better, as the draught hole came out dead center - YEAH BABY!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

JoelS said:


> Howdy Folks. I'm new in town. Found out about this place from one of my customers and thought I'd drop in and say hi. This looked like a good place to do it.
> 
> I'm a pipe guy, I rarely smoke cigars, though I do have a box of fuente's in the Igloodor.


Hey Joel, welcome to the irreverant end of the pipe smoking spectrum.


----------



## IHT

JoelS said:


> Howdy Folks. I'm new in town. Found out about this place from one of my customers and thought I'd drop in and say hi. This looked like a good place to do it.
> 
> I'm a pipe guy, I rarely smoke cigars, though I do have a box of fuente's in the Igloodor.


welcome to the CS pipe forum.
edit: forgot to add - feel free to post in the "general pipe forum" whenever you have a new pipe to sell. we don't have a "pipe retailer" section yet. :tu
after a short while, you'll notice another sub-forum to the pipe section, and you can post 'em there at that point.


----------



## tzaddi

Welcome Joel. Nice little intro on your homepage and some nice looking pipes. Pipe 0722 is sure a little fatboy. Nice work. I live a couple of hours north of you in Redding.

Enjoy your CS experience.:tu


----------



## Infin1ty

First off, just like to say hello to everyone here. 

Now for something I think you guys will like. I would like to make a bet for this Sunday's football game of The Buccaneers Vs The Saints. If I loose I will be you a tin of whatever you like (with a $15 limit.) If I win, the looser can send me a tin of whatever they like, i'm just starting on this pipe slope so I am in experiment mode. 

I call the Buccaneers will win. 

Any takers for The Saints?

___________________
Just incase it wasn't apparant this is a first come first serve situation. First one to call the Saints gets um. I will try to do this again next week, but I'm not sure yet. Any questions, just PM me.


----------



## JoelS

IHT said:


> welcome to the CS pipe forum.
> edit: forgot to add - feel free to post in the "general pipe forum" whenever you have a new pipe to sell. we don't have a "pipe retailer" section yet. :tu
> after a short while, you'll notice another sub-forum to the pipe section, and you can post 'em there at that point.


Thanks for letting me know. I finished one just today. It's number 0727.

Now...what to smoke? Some sort of english blend I think.


----------



## IHT

JoelS said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I finished one just today. It's number 0727.


i saw on another board, that's why i was mentioning it.


----------



## jgros001

JoelS said:


> Howdy Folks. I'm new in town. Found out about this place from one of my customers and thought I'd drop in and say hi. This looked like a good place to do it.
> 
> I'm a pipe guy, I rarely smoke cigars, though I do have a box of fuente's in the Igloodor.


Good to see you over here....was just breaking in the new pipe today!


----------



## Nutiket_32

cquon said:


> Welcome, Joel. Getting ready to watch the Packers kick some Cowboy ass, here.


Say what!?!? Cowboys superbowl bound baby, just like my mountaineers are going to be national champs.


----------



## IHT

Nutiket_32 said:


> Say what!?!? Cowboys superbowl bound baby, just like my mountaineers are going to be national champs.


nutsack, you gotta put tobacco in the pipes. TOBACCO, son.
crack kills.


----------



## Nutiket_32

IHT said:


> nutsack, you gotta put tobacco in the pipes. TOBACCO, son.
> crack kills.


thats why i tuck my shirt in.

anyways, missouri will lose to oklahoma.
we will stomp osu.
therefore, we shall be champs, morgantown will burn, new orleans will most likely burn, and a large part of the student population will have a 3 day blackout.


----------



## IHT

good times, good times. 
reminds me of the song by Dead Kennedy's "Riot".
start at about 2 minutes in...

just noticed the drummer has a "JFA" shirt on. :r stands for "jodie fosters army", making fun of the fact that the guy who shot reagan was trying to impress her. funny that they'd name a group that, not funny he got shot.


----------



## IHT

anyone beside me able to name the lead singer and what politicians wife he totally roasted on Oprah back in the late 80s? (and why - the name of the politicians wifes new organization is good enough)


----------



## Geist

Hello all, I've started a thread but I thought I'd introduce myself here.

I'm a young pipe smoker who enjoys politics, pipe smoking when it tastes good, and becoming well versed in hobbies....making something my own. I have obsessions that don't die easily... With enough time that thing will be pipes


----------



## solafid3

Welcome to the jungle, what do you enjoy smoking?


----------



## kvm

Welcome aboard Geist.


----------



## Geist

solafid3 said:


> Welcome to the jungle, what do you enjoy smoking?


I'm a rather new smoker, I just ordered some Vanilla Cream from Mac Barren and Scottish Mixture from Davidoff. I have tried Dunhill Nightcap with fair results and a house blend called "Old Virginia" which was pretty good...

I'm getting the hang of it, and still in search of the perfect pipe smoking session as I often say: where I am in a better state than before I started.

still searching


----------



## Guest

Mad Hatter said:


> Where have Root and APA been hiding out?


I'm around, just a little more on and off. Baby is really huge but it just doesn't want to come out yet and there is talk of c-section next week. That and i've been going to the Y to work my ass back into some shape so i can stop popping muscles every time i try to be he-man.

Ohter than that its damm cold here with no place to really enjoy a good bowl, if i get one in a week i'm doing real good.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Root said:


> I'm around, just a little more on and off. Baby is really huge but it just doesn't want to come out yet and there is talk of c-section next week. That and i've been going to the Y to work my ass back into some shape so i can stop popping muscles every time i try to be he-man.
> 
> Ohter than that its damm cold here with no place to really enjoy a good bowl, if i get one in a week i'm doing real good.


I feel for you dude. That has got to be nerve-wracking all the way around.
Been cold here too and tonight we're supposed to get a good freezing rain..... reminds me I gotta go drag the freaking tarps out. Pm me your addy when you get a chance and I'll send you what's left of these two lakeland tins.


----------



## IHT

IHT said:


> anyone beside me able to name the lead singer and what politicians wife he totally roasted on Oprah back in the late 80s? (and why - the name of the politicians wifes new organization is good enough)


i guess nobody cares about the Dead Kennedy's anymore. p
okay, the singers name is "Jello Biafra". they had a special on Oprah about the PMRC (parents music resource center), which is a nanny-state org that's the reason behind why we have "ratings" on music labels, etc, etc.
the founder was Tipper Gore (Big Al's wifey).

so, i win a prize.


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> i guess nobody cares about the Dead Kennedy's anymore. p
> okay, the singers name is "Jello Biafra". they had a special on Oprah about the PMRC (parents music resource center), which is a nanny-state org that's the reason behind why we have "ratings" on music labels, etc, etc.
> the founder was Tipper Gore (Big Al's wifey).
> 
> so, i win a prize.


Whenever I see or hear of Tipper Gore I always think of Blackie Lawless doing his introduction to _Harder Faster_ on Live in the Raw. Here's to the Washington Wives Club

:BS


----------



## jgros001

Mad Hatter said:


> Whenever I see or hear of Tipper Gore I always think of Blackie Lawless doing his introduction to _Harder Faster_ on Live in the Raw. Here's to the Washington Wives Club
> 
> :BS


I am almost shocked to hear someone else knows that album....haven't listened to it in probably 10 years.


----------



## Mad Hatter

jgros001 said:


> I am almost shocked to hear someone else knows that album....haven't listened to it in probably 10 years.


WASP rocked up to that CD. I had to listen to it tonight. Such a pity they didn't last longer. Good to know someone else still carries the banner!


----------



## Guest

Mad Hatter said:


> I feel for you dude. That has got to be nerve-wracking all the way around.
> Been cold here too and tonight we're supposed to get a good freezing rain..... reminds me I gotta go drag the freaking tarps out. Pm me your addy when you get a chance and I'll send you what's left of these two lakeland tins.


Harder on the wife than it is me. She, in no way wants to have a C-section, she'd really like to go drug free natural like our first child. Not sure i have much faith in the doctors up here, the group couldn't really even decide on a correct due date. errrrr!

Anyway i'll get that Pm to you..


----------



## Guest

"SNOW"

I can have it snow again. yipppeeee!!!

Sidenote: smoking a cob while shoveling snow when it's still coming down is not the greatest thing in the world to do.


----------



## fireman43

Root said:


> "SNOW"
> 
> I can have it snow again. yipppeeee!!!
> 
> Sidenote: smoking a cob while shoveling snow when it's still coming down is not the greatest thing in the world to do.


Awesome! I haven't gotten to experience snow in over 3 years except for the stray flurry here and there a couple years ago. I know all you folks who get snow think I am looney, but I grew up in MO, and wintertime meant snow. Here on the coast wintertime means the beach isn't as crowded, and occasionally have to wear a sweatshirt when it gets real cold. :r


----------



## smokehouse

Bring the snow baby. I like snow because I get overtime at work to plow it. 
Snow = more money to buy pipe baccy:tu


----------



## Nutiket_32

so I'm ashamed to be a mountaineer. Just like always we have the opportunity to be great and we f**k it up. Then the PRT gods let us down and I had to walk from the stadium back downtown (well over an hour walk at midnight). Currently I can still hear sirens.u

eat :BS pitt


on the bright side, did get a couple bowls in before and after the game.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Nutiket_32 said:


> so I'm ashamed to be a mountaineer. Just like always we have the opportunity to be great and we f**k it up. Then the PRT gods let us down and I had to walk from the stadium back downtown (well over an hour walk at midnight). Currently I can still hear sirens.u
> 
> eat :BS pitt
> 
> on the bright side, did get a couple bowls in before and after the game.


that was a tough one to watch...


----------



## Guest

fireman43 said:


> Awesome! I haven't gotten to experience snow in over 3 years except for the stray flurry here and there a couple years ago. I know all you folks who get snow think I am looney, but I grew up in MO, and wintertime meant snow. Here on the coast wintertime means the beach isn't as crowded, and occasionally have to wear a sweatshirt when it gets real cold. :r


After two "winters" in Raleigh, i'm glad to be surrounded by 10 inchs of good ole snow. Driving last night was so much fun! Talk about thrilling to have so little control and to have to fight for every mile.

Sidenote: i'm glad my wife didn't go into labor last night.



Nutiket_32 said:


> so I'm ashamed to be a mountaineer. Just like always we have the opportunity to be great and we f**k it up. Then the PRT gods let us down and I had to walk from the stadium back downtown (well over an hour walk at midnight). Currently I can still hear sirens.u
> 
> eat :BS pitt
> 
> on the bright side, did get a couple bowls in before and after the game.


Haha Those Neers really choked the :chk last night. I love it!!

Go Hokies
Go Buckeyes


----------



## Mad Hatter

We had freezing rain here yesterday, but since I had work to do I tried to make it out before the storm hit. Didn't make it though and wound up spinning my S10 into an embankment and then back onto the highway. Bounced my little terrier off the ceiling of the cab and my shepherd had a helluva ride in the bed but all I damaged was my front license plate bracket.... again. Rained all day. This morning I got up and it was almost 60 degrees outside at 6am


----------



## tecnorobo

Mad Hatter said:


> We had freezing rain here yesterday, but since I had work to do I tried to make it out before the storm hit. Didn't make it though and wound up spinning my S10 into an embankment and then back onto the highway. Bounced my little terrier off the ceiling of the cab and my shepherd had a helluva ride in the bed but all I damaged was my front license plate bracket.... again. Rained all day. This morning I got up and it was almost 60 degrees outside at 6am


same sorta thing here in kansas city. absolutely ridiculous weather. It's colder today though


----------



## CigarGal

Weather report from the mountains of Northern california!!

It's drizzlin'...cold enough to snow but no such luck. Maybe tonight we'll get some. We are glad to have the rain since it has been a dry year so far.


----------



## jquirit

It's windy as all heck and pouring rain. Sorta like living back home in Hawaii when a 'cane is skirtin' the islands. Made going out herfin' last night an interesting experience (the drive home sucked), but all the well worth it!

And speakin' of the Islands, way to go Hawaii! 12-0! So Georgia? Kansas? W.Virginia?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

tecnorobo said:


> same sorta thing here in kansas city. absolutely ridiculous weather. It's colder today though


Same to your neighbor South in Ark. Was 67 when I woke up and sunny. Now it is 45 with a 20moh wind.

Gonna be a blast running levels in Bama with this kinda wind.


----------



## kheffelf

It has been one crazy day, I get an email from Dad asking me if I can go find a game for my brother for Christmas. The game Rock Band-need the whole bundle. I had no idea how hard that was going to be to find. Spent two hours driving around the area and finally got really lucky and found one. It was at a Gamestop, a kid who had one reserved for about three weeks, called in about fifteen minutes before I stopped in and said he was not going to be able to afford it. So I obviously bought it. The other thing one of my good friends who I haven't talked to in a couple months, really good friends in High School, just broke up with his fiancee or she left him, not quite sure yet, but I am meeting him for dinner tonight. By the way they have been dating for about five years, so this isn't going to be easy.


----------



## Nutiket_32

We've had snow all day. Papers came out this morning so I got to find out the damage postgame. Pretty mild actually, only one car burned, no couches, although the student government president got a dui (hes a prick from what im told). Broke up with the girlfriend last friday, thought it went perfectly well but have gotten chewed out for the past 2 hours. Itd be nice to have a bowl right now, but with 20mph winds i dont think so.

Good luck with dinner kheffelf

and apparently i passed 500 posts, woohoo


----------



## smokehouse

Nutiket_32 said:


> We've had snow all day. Papers came out this morning so I got to find out the damage postgame. Pretty mild actually, only one car burned, no couches, although the student government president got a dui (hes a prick from what im told). Broke up with the girlfriend last friday, thought it went perfectly well but have gotten chewed out for the past 2 hours. Itd be nice to have a bowl right now, but with 20mph winds i dont think so.
> 
> Good luck with dinner kheffelf
> 
> and apparently i passed 500 posts, woohoo


Post Whore


----------



## Nutiket_32

smokehouse said:


> Post Whore


ha. I think im averaging something like 1.3 a day.


----------



## Guest

Well folks it has come down to it, in the wee hours of tomorrow morning i going to take da wife in to be induced. They guessed with ultrasound today at 9lb 12oz . The hope is that the baby will fit, if not a c-section will be on quick order. Talk about nerve racking....


----------



## fireman43

Root said:


> Well folks it has come down to it, in the wee hours of tomorrow morning i going to take da wife in to be induced. They guessed with ultrasound today at 9lb 12oz . The hope is that the baby will fit, if not a c-section will be on quick order. Talk about nerve racking....


Best of luck brother. Will be sending out some positive thoughts for you and your family that everything goes as planned, and everyone is happy and healthy.


----------



## IHT

kheffelf said:


> It has been one crazy day, I get an email from Dad asking me if I can go find a game for my brother for Christmas. The game Rock Band-need the whole bundle. I had no idea how hard that was going to be to find. Spent two hours driving around the area and finally got really lucky and found one. It was at a Gamestop, a kid who had one reserved for about three weeks, called in about fifteen minutes before I stopped in and said he was not going to be able to afford it. So I obviously bought it. The other thing one of my good friends who I haven't talked to in a couple months, really good friends in High School, just broke up with his fiancee or she left him, not quite sure yet, but I am meeting him for dinner tonight. By the way they have been dating for about five years, so this isn't going to be easy.


we just picked that up for my son. my wife actually looks like she wants it more. :r
thing is, they're going for nearly $300 on ebay, cuz they're sold out almost everywhere. she did a search of the KC area, and every place said sold out. i took my son for a haircut saturday, had to pick up some "wax for braces" for my wife and saw they had 14 of these things!!!
i may go back, buy as many as possible and sell 'em on ebay. (i know, it's sad, but damn... it costs 170 and ppl have buy it now for a lot more than that.)

as for your friend, all you can do is talk to him and help any way you can. it may be the best thing to ever happen to him.



Root said:


> Well folks it has come down to it, in the wee hours of tomorrow morning i going to take da wife in to be induced. They guessed with ultrasound today at 9lb 12oz . The hope is that the baby will fit, if not a c-section will be on quick order. Talk about nerve racking....


good luck with it all. 
have the good doc throw an extra stitch in the episiotomy for you. :tu (sorry, sick joke, trying to add a bit of humor to the tense situation)


----------



## Mad Hatter

Root said:


> Well folks it has come down to it, in the wee hours of tomorrow morning i going to take da wife in to be induced. They guessed with ultrasound today at 9lb 12oz . The hope is that the baby will fit, if not a c-section will be on quick order. Talk about nerve racking....


Hope she doesn't have to have the C-section Root, but any way it goes I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## EvanS

Well be vigilling for you here Root. Best of everything for all of you. May it all go smooth and healthful, either way


----------



## Cheeto

I haven't been able to catch up on "yous guys" posts yet, just got back from a trip to Austin. I'm trying to move there for school next year and wanted to check it out. It feels like home already, I can't wait to finalize a lease and get up there. The city is just seething with life and everyone is so young. Compared to the armpit Houston is Austin seems like heaven. The traffic is horrendous though. It doesn't matter if it's 12 at night or 12 in the morning, every highway seemed to be jammed. 

Other than that Penn State is going to the Alamo Bowl, so my family and I will be going up to San Antonio soon to catch the game. Really looking forward to it.

I hope everyone is enjoying the colder Christmas weather, I know I am. And is anyone else excited about SPS? It's coming up real soon!


----------



## dls

Cheeto said:


> I haven't been able to catch up on "yous guys" posts yet, just got back from a trip to Austin. I'm trying to move there for school next year and wanted to check it out. It feels like home already, I can't wait to finalize a lease and get up there. The city is just seething with life and everyone is so young. Compared to the armpit Houston is Austin seems like heaven. The traffic is horrendous though. It doesn't matter if it's 12 at night or 12 in the morning, every highway seemed to be jammed.
> 
> Other than that Penn State is going to the Alamo Bowl, so my family and I will be going up to San Antonio soon to catch the game. Really looking forward to it.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying the colder Christmas weather, I know I am. And is anyone else excited about SPS? It's coming up real soon!


Damn brother, wish you had said something, we could have gotten a little herf together while you were here! Personally, I much prefer Houston (brother lives there, and father used to) to Austin, but that's just me. And yeah, traffic is ALWAYS bad in Austin... if there's one thing Austinites can count on, it's that there will always be construction, accidents, or slow drivers in every lane of I-35.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Cheeto said:


> I
> Other than that Penn State is going to the Alamo Bowl,!


yes we are p:cb


----------



## IHT

while the site was down, i was doing a lot of surfing (and packing boxes).

here's some of the sh*t i found.

a bunch of pipe related stuff on cafepress
these are pretty funny shirts
this was posted before. it's a group of 3 pages of pipe shirts.
check out this dudes website, dedicated to OLD pipe fliers and catologues.


----------



## Cheeto

IHT said:


> while the site was down, i was doing a lot of surfing (and packing boxes).
> 
> here's some of the sh*t i found.
> 
> this was posted before. it's a group of 3 pages of pipe shirts.
> check out this dudes website, dedicated to OLD pipe fliers and catologues.


I've seen those before, the smoking is healthier than fascism shirts. Gotta get me one of those soon. That link to the old pipe fliers is pretty interesting. I got a kick out of reading kaywoodie's pipe almanac.


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> we just picked that up for my son. my wife actually looks like she wants it more. :r
> thing is, they're going for nearly $300 on ebay, cuz they're sold out almost everywhere. she did a search of the KC area, and every place said sold out. i took my son for a haircut saturday, had to pick up some "wax for braces" for my wife and saw they had 14 of these things!!!
> i may go back, buy as many as possible and sell 'em on ebay. (i know, it's sad, but damn... it costs 170 and ppl have buy it now for a lot more than that.)
> 
> as for your friend, all you can do is talk to him and help any way you can. it may be the best thing to ever happen to him.


I followed a auction before I went out last night, I think it hit about 250. Not that bad of a turn around. Last night was pretty good, another friend of mine came as well. Good old bars. Missed my first class this morning because for some reason we decided to hit IHOP at 2 in the morning, oh well he needed a night out like that. Sacrifices I have to make.


----------



## rehbas21

rehbas21 said:


> Just ordered a tin of escudo along with the following:
> 
> FM Across the Pond
> Rattrays Marlin Flake
> SG Full VA Flake
> Grand Orientals Yenidje Highlander
> 
> Im looking forward to them getting here.


Opened the Escudo today, :dr <-------Enough Said.


----------



## fireman43

rehbas21 said:


> Opened the Escudo today, :dr <-------Enough Said.


:tu If you haven't yet, try some Solani 633, Esoterica Dorchester, and Thunder Road from Taven Tobacco. All three are :dr IMO. Definitely in my VaPer top 5 so far.


----------



## dls

fireman43 said:


> :tu If you haven't yet, try some Solani 633, Esoterica Dorchester, and Thunder Road from Taven Tobacco. All three are :dr IMO. Definitely in my VaPer top 5 so far.


Couldn't agree more with you on the Dorchester, it's an OUTSTANDING blend, definitely among my favorites as well. The 633 is also great, but I don't think I've had enough to fully appreciate it yet. Never tried the Thunder Road.


----------



## Nutiket_32

kheffelf said:


> I followed a auction before I went out last night, I think it hit about 250. Not that bad of a turn around. Last night was pretty good, another friend of mine came as well. Good old bars. Missed my first class this morning because for some reason we decided to hit IHOP at 2 in the morning, oh well he needed a night out like that. Sacrifices I have to make.


IHOP is worth it anytime of day.


----------



## sspolv

It's been snowing sideways for three days now. I want to smoke a pipe so bad, but both the weather gods and the gods of "Scott Feeling Well" decided to work against me, as per usual. The one main problem I have with large classes (like my 320 person Organic Chemistry class) is the fact that if one person is sick...everyone gets sick. Luckily its not too bad, but I need to kick it so I can focus on my test on Thursday and my finals next week. And I really want a pipe. I've had Pirate Kake for about two weeks and no way to smoke it.


----------



## rehbas21

fireman43 said:


> :tu If you haven't yet, try some Solani 633, Esoterica Dorchester, and Thunder Road from Taven Tobacco. All three are :dr IMO. Definitely in my VaPer top 5 so far.


Havent had any of them, Ill try to get my hands on them all.


----------



## JAK

I'll second the Dorcherster recommendation. Great stuff.


----------



## Cheeto

I had some store credit with smokingpipes.com, but I ended up spending a little more than my store credit limit was; they just called it even though. What a nice bunch of guys, I really like buying through them. I'd tell you what I bought, but that might give out a few SPS secrets p


----------



## Mad Hatter

I hope you fellers out there in Kansas are enjoying your nice weather tonight. Looks like its gonna suck tomorrow.


----------



## ssutton219

Looks like it will be decent...not as Nice as today......good smoking weather non the less!!!






Shawn


----------



## tecnorobo

Mad Hatter said:


> I hope you fellers out there in Kansas are enjoying your nice weather tonight. Looks like its gonna suck tomorrow.


the heated garage never fails. oh how i love it


----------



## IHT

windy and cold right now. reportedly going to get some snow tonight - i'll believe that when i see it.


----------



## kheffelf

Just got done shoveling some snow and am now going out into the room and going to smoke a cigar-feeling a Monte Edmundo at the moment. The sun is out here and it is a very nice day-besides the cold and the snow. Looking forward to trying some Haddo's here pretty soon even if it has all that *junk* in it.


----------



## IHT

kheffelf said:


> Looking forward to trying some Haddo's here pretty soon even if it has all that *junk* in it.


:r

kyle, i haven't gotten yours out yet. various reasons, but one of them will have to wait and i'll just send you this sample today. picked up some more bubble envelopes at lunch, brought them and the Haddos to work with me. :tu

that means the rest of you who wanted a sample, not named Zack or Evan, will have yours in the mail no later than Saturday unless 1st Class mail sucks in your area.


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> :r
> 
> kyle, i haven't gotten yours out yet. various reasons, but one of them will have to wait and i'll just send you this sample today. picked up some more bubble envelopes at lunch, brought them and the Haddos to work with me. :tu
> 
> that means the rest of you who wanted a sample, not named Zack or Evan, will have yours in the mail no later than Saturday unless 1st Class mail sucks in your area.


No problem, I was just wanted to say something about Haddos and junk. Whenever it gets here is fine by me, no hurry. About to watch St. Elmo's Fire.


----------



## dayplanner

Greg, I just got a tin of the Haddo's in today. So, if you need some help filling orders of samples, or, if someone else out there needs a sample, let me know.


----------



## Nutiket_32

just got back in from a two hour game of football in 8 inches of snow. we had ten on ten, basically a real game, linemen and all. Had one guy dive over a bush to catch a touchdown. To quote my friend's older brother: Playing in the snow makes me feel like a kid, but waking up the next day makes me feel like my dad.


----------



## Alyks

Man I love this weather we're getting up here! It's about -20C, but without wind. The wind is what really bothers me. If you dress properly, you could stay out there for hours.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Alyks said:


> Man I love this weather we're getting up here! It's about -20C, but without wind. The wind is what really bothers me. If you dress properly, you could stay out there for hours.


I envy you dude. I fell in love with Canada over the last several years. Still gotta make it there one of these days.


----------



## tecnorobo

Mad Hatter said:


> I envy you dude. I fell in love with Canada over the last several years. Still gotta make it there one of these days.


I had a roadtrip through there. Alberta was absolutely beautiful. I forget what highway we traveled but it was absolutely amazing. My favorite part of going through there may have been filling up at this gas station and eatin at the diner next door. It was the only stop for a good couple hundred miles either way.


----------



## IHT

cquon said:


> Greg, I just got a tin of the Haddo's in today. So, if you need some help filling orders of samples, or, if someone else out there needs a sample, let me know.


thanks, doyle. i think, i think, i think i have everyone that has asked to be taken care of, taken care of. i sent out 9 more packages today.

i only have 3 more packages to make up, none have to do with Haddo's Delight, though.


----------



## IHT

*burden*

burden
2. that which is borne with difficulty; obligation; onus: the burden of leadership.

first off, don't kiss my ass with any replies of 'well said'.

i've just got some thoughts that go through my mind from time to time... 
today, while replying to a thread in the habanos lounge, it dawned on me that maybe some ppl look at me as a "mod", and only that. hence "burden" in the beginning.
i don't know how some ppl perceive me to be like and while i can't say that "i don't care", there are some that i really don't care, which is kinda sad.
some of you who have only known me while i've been a moderator here must not know that i was an active member before that time as well. just like now, every time i come on here, i'm in the mindset that i am a member and that is all. that is how i post more than 98% of the time, as a member.
if you think i do this sh*t (SPS, Cellars, Blind Reviews, Contests, etc, etc, etc) because i have the additional duties as a moderator of the pipe forum and am only trying to keep this place hoppin', you're wrong. i am a member, too, and have always been an active one from the first day i came here. 
looooong before there was a pipe forum, and loooong before i was a moderator, and loooong before this place took on the "gimme-gimme-free shit" atmosphere in some locals, i use to enjoy writing cigar reviews, taking part in box splits, and then later i organized a monthly box splits, hosted group buys (you can search all this stuff up if you want - most was done over the phone or via PM). i was active as a member. i searched for my answers, then asked educated questions. when i was experienced enough to answer in an educated way, i did so to try and help those that were new here and to "the game".
fast forward to now. i'm still a very active member. sometimes i look at the pipe forum and think i should take my keyboard away and not reply, like i'm being too pushy, too overbearing. but i'm a member, i try to be helpful. some of you know this firsthand based on our PMs.
would i still be hosting the SPS and doing these blind reviews, passing out samples of tobacco for the TOM? yes, that's a "no duh" question in my eyes.
i have mixed feelings about some things in here. when ppl post _"i hope this is okay to post in here, greg"._ hey, go for it, you'll find out if it is or not - no need to walk on eggshells around here if you are an active contributing member. hey, i'm just a member like you, but when i have to do my administrative duties, that's what i gotta do.

so, gonna cut this short, being jerked in too many directions right now to continue and make it sound right...

just keep in mind, I AM A MEMBER FIRST. no need to kiss my ass, treat me any differently than anyone else. don't walk on eggshells in here - if you know how we operate down here, fit in, melt, be a part of this community... the only time i act as a moderator is when ppl don't want to fit in to our community, and do "secretarial work" with editing/typos/moving posts or threads.

moving this to the Open Thread.


----------



## DUCK

Mad Hatter said:


> I envy you dude. I fell in love with Canada over the last several years. Still gotta make it there one of these days.


I visited Canada last May for business and meet up with our sales group...it was hotter than hell. I didn't think it could get that hot. I love the people there - reminded me of Colorado in many ways. Went to 2 cigar shop and the tax on tobacco is OUTRAGEOUS!


----------



## [OT] Loki

*Re: burden*

has anyone heard of a blend called "d40"? I had some last night and I think it was a VA. Don't know anything else about it other than it was nice and smooth and a little bit sweet. I may have to get some


----------



## Mad Hatter

DUCK said:


> I visited Canada last May for business and meet up with our sales group...it was hotter than hell. I didn't think it could get that hot. I love the people there - reminded me of Colorado in many ways. Went to 2 cigar shop and the tax on tobacco is OUTRAGEOUS!


Yeah I've heard of some of the high desert and other semi-arid areas as well as the tundra, maritime communities, etc. A huge world up there. Most people are like "uh, Canada..... that cold place north of the US where all the socialists live.......... "

Anyway, finally today I got to sit down and watch Aragon, a movie I bought like six months ago. Good epic. Geez, did they take that from a novel rather than have the wanna-be writers in Hollywood do it? Excellent movie.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Had freezing rain most of yesterday. Today its still raining and supposed to tomorrow as well. This morning sounds like the 4th of July with all the limbs crunching and crashing to the ground. So far we haven't lost electricity but we have more rain scheduled for mid-week and no temps above freezing. Better break out the candles and time to catch up on my reading, I guess.


----------



## IHT

it's sleet/freezing rain here in KC... blowin' sideways from east to west, which is backwards...
let's hope it doesn't get so bad that i knocks out my direct TV and NFL network.


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Open Thread (pipe forum) dummy's question*

When I first came to the pipe forum, I had absolutely no experience with forum atmosphere whatsoever. As a matter of fact I only got my first PC in '01 because I thought the guy at my hobby shop was screwing me on prices. After I sprang for the extra $$$, I used my PC for information searches and purchases, with a small degree of chatting and some penpal stuff too. Of course I came across some forums in my searches that had good info (especially gun forums) but it never even occurred to me that these forums were communities of active members, like a club. I mean "duh", just think about it from a dummy's point of view. The only time I ever used a PC was in high school back when Apple II was top of the line.Al Gore hadn't even invented the internet at that time....... and I'm totally cereal. Anyway, I thought these things were just question and answer type places and for that matter, I don't even remember what it was that brought me to CS in the first place. Probably just freaking boredom. All the time I find new aspects of the forum, like chats, searches, etc that I had no idea existed. Any other of you guys join blindly, not knowing what was in store?


----------



## Nutiket_32

oowwwww shouldnt have eaten a double whopper and fries, followed by a 3 musketeers. not good feeling. I should be studying for my final tomorrow but im watching football instead


----------



## dls

Just smoked half a bowl of Escudo in my new billiard that I bought from david johnson (www.ozarkmountainbriars.com). Outstanding pipe, at an outstanding price. It's without doubt the most cool, dry smoking pipe I own and has an incredibly open draw (it's like the pipes not even there!).


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

*Re: Open Thread (pipe forum) dummy's question*



Mad Hatter said:


> When I first came to the pipe forum, I had absolutely no experience with forum atmosphere whatsoever. As a matter of fact I only got my first PC in '01 because I thought the guy at my hobby shop was screwing me on prices. After I sprang for the extra $$$, I used my PC for information searches and purchases, with a small degree of chatting and some penpal stuff too. Of course I came across some forums in my searches that had good info (especially gun forums) but it never even occurred to me that these forums were communities of active members, like a club. I mean "duh", just think about it from a dummy's point of view. The only time I ever used a PC was in high school back when Apple II was top of the line.Al Gore hadn't even invented the internet at that time....... and I'm totally cereal. Anyway, I thought these things were just question and answer type places and for that matter, I don't even remember what it was that brought me to CS in the first place. Probably just freaking boredom. All the time I find new aspects of the forum, like chats, searches, etc that I had no idea existed. Any other of you guys join blindly, not knowing what was in store?


I wish this place and other similar forums had been around when I started on cigars and pipes. It would have been a much more enjoyable beginning.


----------



## kvm

*Re: Open Thread (pipe forum) dummy's question*



Mad Hatter said:


> When I first came to the pipe forum, I had absolutely no experience with forum atmosphere whatsoever. As a matter of fact I only got my first PC in '01 because I thought the guy at my hobby shop was screwing me on prices. After I sprang for the extra $$$, I used my PC for information searches and purchases, with a small degree of chatting and some penpal stuff too. Of course I came across some forums in my searches that had good info (especially gun forums) but it never even occurred to me that these forums were communities of active members, like a club. I mean "duh", just think about it from a dummy's point of view. The only time I ever used a PC was in high school back when Apple II was top of the line.Al Gore hadn't even invented the internet at that time....... and I'm totally cereal. Anyway, I thought these things were just question and answer type places and for that matter, I don't even remember what it was that brought me to CS in the first place. Probably just freaking boredom. All the time I find new aspects of the forum, like chats, searches, etc that I had no idea existed. Any other of you guys join blindly, not knowing what was in store?


If I remember correctly I joined two forums that day looking for information. (My first ever forums.) I had no idea what I had stumbled upon. A great group of knowledgeable people who will show you numerous ways to empty your bank account.


----------



## dayplanner

Daughter and son-in-law went to Houston today to watch the Texans, so I took the wife over to babysit this morning. Came home and started another pipe. This pipemaking thing is starting to get addictive. Very hard to stop once I start on one, but today I stopped at the point where I'll begin hand sanding. Tried smoking a pipe while working on it, but I drool to much for that to work, so I had a cigar instead (Tampa 500).


----------



## IHT

cquon said:


> Tried smoking a pipe while working on it, but I drool to much for that to work, ....


i started sanding mine with a dremel, just knocked the dust off of it really.
i can't find my wood file/rasp now... i sat down with full intention of working on it over the weekend only to realize i need more tools (assorted saws, rasps, clamps, tool bench - i won't even get into the sanders and buffing wheels, drills, metal lathe, cuz mine was pre-drilled and the stem was already fitted).


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> i can't find my wood file/rasp now... i sat down with full intention of working on it over the weekend only to realize i need more tools (assorted saws, rasps, clamps, tool bench - i won't even get into the sanders and buffing wheels, drills, metal lathe, cuz mine was pre-drilled and the stem was already fitted).


Nothing worse than trying to do something without the right tools


----------



## dls

I'll have you know I carved both of my pipes using nothing more than a dremel and sanding drums, and I used sandpaper to finish , and one of them came out very nice actually... the other one I try not to think about. This was with the bargain bin briar from pimo's at that! I'm convinced that with enough patience you can do anything with a dremel.


----------



## DUCK

IHT said:


> it's sleet/freezing rain here in KC... blowin' sideways from east to west, which is backwards...
> let's hope it doesn't get so bad that i knocks out my direct TV and NFL network.


We had thunder storms all day yesterday, 3 out of my 4 close neighbors are out of power due to branches falling on power lines - YIKES!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

dls said:


> I'm convinced that with enough patience you can do anything with a dremel.


:tpd: The one pipe that I crafted is a beautiful piece to behold but doesn't smoke worth :BS. Not a drilling problem, just a low grade briar. A PIMO briar "special". If I ever try again it will be with higher quality briar.


----------



## Mad Hatter

dogsplayinpoker said:


> :tpd: The one pipe that I crafted is a beautiful piece to behold but doesn't smoke worth :BS. Not a drilling problem, just a low grade briar. A PIMO briar "special". If I ever try again it will be with higher quality briar.


FMI Why doesn't it smoke worth a :BS ? Does it burn hot or what?


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

It actually makes the tobacco taste bad. At first I thought it could be the breaking in period but I have tortured myself through enough bowls that it should be broken in. Then I thought, maybe I did something wrong in the drilling or staining so I sent it to a friend(pipe maker) and the first thing he asked me was,"is it from PIMO?". I told him it was and he proceeded to have a minor hissy fit, railing against them. I spoke to another carver and he told me it was most likely sub-standard briar and that I most would never get a nice smoke out of it. I believe "firewood" was the exact term he used.
I have toyed with the idea of trying to oil cure it but not committed to an attempt.


----------



## JoelS

You could just boil it in a pot of water for several hours and then give it a long time to dry out. That particular block may not have been as well cured as it should have been.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

JoelS said:


> You could just boil it in a pot of water for several hours and then give it a long time to dry out. That particular block may not have been as well cured as it should have been.


Hey Joel, I may give this a try. Just have to find a pot that the SO will not freak if she sees me using. She is very protective of her stuff


----------



## IHT

a quick snipit from maxim engels email he sends out all the time. this one after the Dec Newark Pipe show.

_"...
Obviously there are changes occurring in our hobby. So all who want to support the hobby I urge you to attend as many pipes shows as possible and subscribe to both "The Pipe Collector, and P&T Magazine. Neither is expensive, the cost of a couple of Starbucks, and well worth it if you love your briar.

Other matters. The Dark forces struck at our site pipes2moke and MasterCard cut us off because were selling pipe tobacco. We are now looking for a new MasterCard supplier and I am sure we will find one. What I find most ominous is that it was completely arbitrary as to whom they cut off. They told me we could sell pipes but not pipe tobacco. That is more than perverse. They already did it to Vegas Smokes, who knows who's next.

The anti-smoking forces are truly on a witch-hunt. *What ever happened to personal choice, free enterprise and "the pursuit of happiness"? From the USA, I expect at least that.* Or is the pursuit of happiness to be in future defined for us by others. Canada, where I live, is a lost cause, the forces of political correctness have long taken over and are solidly entrenched. Up here, you can't smoke a cigar in a cigar bar. Something is seriously out of whack."_

i love talking to maxim, a great guy. i've been on his email list for a good 7 years now, maybe more.
he's right, and maybe because i keep saying the same thing - the pursuit of happiness. why does my freedom to smoke a pipe end with your freedom to bitch about smokers? i should still have my "life, *liberty, and pursuit of happiness*".


----------



## tzilt

IHT said:


> why does my freedom to smoke a pipe end with your freedom to bitch about smokers? i should still have my "life, *liberty, and pursuit of happiness*".


Slightly unrelated but in the same vein....

The smoking ban recently went into effect in my home state (wisconsin).

What bothers me the most about it is that the most vocal proponents of smoking bans don't go into bars anyway. They seem to be just busy-bodies who feel the need to control something.

If it were a reasoned argument that addressed arguably legitimate concerns the ban would be..."no smoking in restaurants that serve kids." I could get behind that, even if the science isn't there, I can get behind that, I hated cigarette smoke when I was a kid. But when its this all or nothing mentality, its so smallminded and petty. No smoking in dive bars makes pretty much no sense. I am free to obliterate myself with $1.50 bloody marys that are 90% Fleischmans Vodka but I can't smoke?

It seems to me that one thing that both ends of the political spectrum have in common is a propensity to attract people whose main goal is to regulate behavior of their fellow man. Rights get whittled down further and further. Its pretty sad. And a lot of people sit back and watch..."Well I hate smoking/guns/booze/etc so what do I care? It has nothing to do with me." until they decide that your hobby/vice is next on their list.


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> a quick snipit from maxim engels email he sends out all the time. this one after the Dec Newark Pipe show.
> 
> _"..._
> _Obviously there are changes occurring in our hobby. So all who want to support the hobby I urge you to attend as many pipes shows as possible and subscribe to both "The Pipe Collector, and P&T Magazine. Neither is expensive, the cost of a couple of Starbucks, and well worth it if you love your briar._
> 
> _Other matters. The Dark forces struck at our site pipes2moke and MasterCard cut us off because were selling pipe tobacco. We are now looking for a new MasterCard supplier and I am sure we will find one. What I find most ominous is that it was completely arbitrary as to whom they cut off. They told me we could sell pipes but not pipe tobacco. That is more than perverse. They already did it to Vegas Smokes, who knows who's next. _
> 
> _The anti-smoking forces are truly on a witch-hunt. *What ever happened to personal choice, free enterprise and "the pursuit of happiness"? From the USA, I expect at least that.* Or is the pursuit of happiness to be in future defined for us by others. Canada, where I live, is a lost cause, the forces of political correctness have long taken over and are solidly entrenched. Up here, you can't smoke a cigar in a cigar bar. Something is seriously out of whack."_
> 
> i love talking to maxim, a great guy. i've been on his email list for a good 7 years now, maybe more.
> he's right, and maybe because i keep saying the same thing - the pursuit of happiness. why does my freedom to smoke a pipe end with your freedom to bitch about smokers? i should still have my "life, *liberty, and pursuit of happiness*".


IMO, its the cigarette smokers primarily who ruin the legitimacy of smoking. That and the general "me" attitude of other people who don't understand their rights end where other peoples' rights begin. ie - my neighbor has the right to listen to his stereo as much as he wants, but I don't have the right to sit in my house without listening to *his* stereo*. Its common freaking sense.*


----------



## Guest

tzilt said:


> Slightly unrelated but in the same vein....
> 
> The smoking ban recently went into effect in my home state (wisconsin).


Really? When do you think they're going to tell us, the residents?

Far as i know, no ban yet. There is rumblings in Madison but no law yet state wide.


----------



## dls

tzilt said:


> Slightly unrelated but in the same vein....
> ...
> And a lot of people sit back and watch..."Well I hate smoking/guns/booze/etc so what do I care? It has nothing to do with me." until they decide that your hobby/vice is next on their list.


I could not agree with you more... perfectly worded.


----------



## tzilt

Root said:


> Really? When do you think they're going to tell us, the residents?
> 
> Far as i know, no ban yet. There is rumblings in Madison but no law yet state wide.


Oops! Yes you are of course correct. There is a ban in Madison but not statewide. I recently expatriated from Madison to Minnesota. Smoking bans follow everywhere I go apparently.


----------



## dls

My stepbrother and I are moving into a house to act as "care takers" for the property. Of course, in doing so, we must also move all of our stuff... I'm currently packing and moving boxes and bags, and I am honestly dumbfounded by the amount of stuff I have. It's hard to comprehend just how much CRAP we can amass without even realizing it, kind of puts things into perspective.


----------



## IHT

dls said:


> My stepbrother and I are moving into a house to act as "care takers" for the property. Of course, in doing so, we must also move all of our stuff... I'm currently packing and moving boxes and bags, and I am honestly dumbfounded by the amount of stuff I have. It's hard to comprehend just how much CRAP we can amass without even realizing it, kind of puts things into perspective.


wait til you get married. the amount of "your" stuff will decrease over time. the amount of stuff will radically increase during that same span - none of it yours.

i think the only thing they'd have to find what to do with in this house if i were to keel over is the pipes/tobacco. the rest could easily fit in one of our trash cans (if it's not already out there right now).


----------



## Mad Hatter

dls said:


> My stepbrother and I are moving into a house to act as "care takers" for the property. Of course, in doing so, we must also move all of our stuff... I'm currently packing and moving boxes and bags, and I am honestly dumbfounded by the amount of stuff I have. It's hard to comprehend just how much CRAP we can amass without even realizing it, kind of puts things into perspective.


Or maybe you'll take the bachelor's route: rent an apartment and then you fill it with stuff. Move to a house where you have plenty of space until after a few years its full of stuff. Get a bigger house.............. need I say more?

Atleast the married guys can travel light


----------



## EvanS

Mad Hatter said:


> Or maybe you'll take the bachelor's route: rent an apartment and then you fill it with stuff. Move to a house where you have plenty of space until after a few years its full of stuff. Get a bigger house.............. need I say more?
> 
> Atleast the married guys can travel light


Not so true here Joe. My wife an I shiver every time someone rings the doorbell in fear that the sound will oscillate the dead bolt open, allowing the door to blow open and kill the poor schlub that happens to be standing on the front porch.

It's ridiculous and there's gonna be some cleaning OUT going on between Xmas and New Year...we've already worked out a plan....


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> Not so true here Joe. My wife an I shiver every time someone rings the doorbell in fear that the sound will oscillate the dead bolt open, allowing the door to blow open and kill the poor schlub that happens to be standing on the front porch.
> 
> It's ridiculous and there's gonna be some cleaning OUT going on between Xmas and New Year...we've already worked out a plan....


Dude, that's what I need: a schlub. lol Seriously, I'd forgotten how awesome it is having a few good plants in the house. You step into the room and take a deep breath of that fresh O2. Yeah!


----------



## kheffelf

It has been one heck of a week, ended things with the girl I have talked about before yesterday. Was pretty hard but needed to happen. Sucks because this is finals week at school and really couldn't concentrate on anything. But today, I have to write a 3 page final that is due by 4 today and have my final math exam at 10 tomorrow morning, then I am done for the semester.


----------



## EvanS

Go get it Kyle!!! Good luck...then look forward to a well deserved break


----------



## dayplanner

Cold and wet here. Kinda dreary, to say the least. Got the IR out, guess I'll roast a few batches of beans. Maybe smoke a bowl of Rum Flake after a bit, also.


----------



## EvanS

cquon said:


> Cold and wet here. Kinda dreary, to say the least. Got the IR out, guess I'll roast a few batches of beans. Maybe smoke a bowl of Rum Flake after a bit, also.


did you get rid of your FR8??


----------



## dayplanner

EvanS said:


> did you get rid of your FR8??


Damn, no. Guess I need to go and get my memory card changed out. Been doing little things like that all week.


----------



## EvanS

cquon said:


> Damn, no. Guess I need to go and get my memory card changed out. Been doing little things like that all week.


well, at your age we all understand and will give you some leeway


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Okay, this is getting ridiculous!!! Today is going to be December 12th, 13 days from Christmas, and it is close 80 degrees here in coastal NC. That's 26 for our Canadian friends.


----------



## [OT] Loki

so today is my terrorism final, tomorrow I have my final paper on "what would the founding fathers say about campain finance reform/election reform, and friday is a rewrite of a paper on the first 10 chaptes of 'the warden'. then friday night will be smoke time. I've got a few cigars picked out but I need to go through my backy and see what I want to smoke


----------



## kheffelf

Turned my paper in a couple hours ago, nothing like coming up with a different critical opinion on the poem by Robert Frost "The Road Not Taken." I think it turned out ok, will find out in a week or so. .


----------



## Mad Hatter

kheffelf said:


> Turned my paper in a couple hours ago, nothing like coming up with a different critical opinion on the poem by Robert Frost "The Road Not Taken." I think it turned out ok, will find out in a week or so. .


As a part-time hobby-writer I never could understand the need to analyze literature. Its not like late seasons of Little House on the Prairie and The Waltons and the second season of Joan of Arcadia where everything is written with a moral mesage or for a reason. Great writers write. That's what they do. If people want to analyze then let them read Bob Dylan or Jack Kerouac.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Mad Hatter said:


> <<<<< that f****er talks too much
> 
> Had a productive day today. Got my kitchen and bathroom floors scrubbed and polished, washed the dogsh*t off the ice in my front yard and finished my puppy's one week of basic puppy training after one final tussle in the living room floor. Even found time to eat a couple boxes of Crunch n Munch. Damn, I'm smooth.
> 
> Tomorrow afternoon I gotta drive to Quincy to get a steriod shot in my spine which frees the morning up to sit on my ass right here, and matter of fact, frees me up to spend the remainder of my afternoon sitting on my ass right here. Only question is, what am I going to smoke while I'm pissing away my day


----------



## dayplanner

Gonna be a busy day today! We're expecting 6-9 inches of snow here Northern Jersey, which should do wonders for the traffic. I need to go shopping cause today is my brothers bday and I forgot to get him a gift. I wish he smoked pipes, could just throw a few tins his way and be done with it :r

Here's a dilemma. My gf wants me to go take ballroom dancing lessons with her. I want to do that about as much as i'd like some more teeth pulled, how would you fellers get out of this without sounding like a total jerkoff? I don't wanna be like no, ballroom dancing sucks, but I can think of about a 1000 other things i'd rather do on my weekedends than that.


----------



## smokehouse

carbonbased_al said:


> Gonna be a busy day today! We're expecting 6-9 inches of snow here Northern Jersey, which should do wonders for the traffic. I need to go shopping cause today is my brothers bday and I forgot to get him a gift. I wish he smoked pipes, could just throw a few tins his way and be done with it :r
> 
> Here's a dilemma. My gf wants me to go take ballroom dancing lessons with her. I want to do that about as much as i'd like some more teeth pulled, how would you fellers get out of this without sounding like a total jerkoff? I don't wanna be like no, ballroom dancing sucks, but I can think of about a 1000 other things i'd rather do on my weekedends than that.


Sometimes you just have to draw the line somewhere and pull your nads out or shorts and tell her how it is. Works on my wife most of the time.
Good luck with them lessons


----------



## kheffelf

carbonbased_al said:


> Here's a dilemma. My gf wants me to go take ballroom dancing lessons with her. I want to do that about as much as i'd like some more teeth pulled, how would you fellers get out of this without sounding like a total jerkoff? I don't wanna be like no, ballroom dancing sucks, but I can think of about a 1000 other things i'd rather do on my weekedends than that.


Thats funny because I was suppossed to do that as well, was going to sign up for a dancing class in January, but since we are no longer together no need to take the dancing class, I guess that is how I handled that. But, for you I don't know. Try to think of something else that she might enjoy you guys doing together instead of dancing lessons. Just tell you really aren't that interested but would like to find something else you guys can do together on the weekends.


----------



## dayplanner

carbonbased_al said:


> Gonna be a busy day today! We're expecting 6-9 inches of snow here Northern Jersey, which should do wonders for the traffic. I need to go shopping cause today is my brothers bday and I forgot to get him a gift. I wish he smoked pipes, could just throw a few tins his way and be done with it :r
> 
> Here's a dilemma. My gf wants me to go take ballroom dancing lessons with her. I want to do that about as much as i'd like some more teeth pulled, how would you fellers get out of this without sounding like a total jerkoff? I don't wanna be like no, ballroom dancing sucks, but I can think of about a 1000 other things i'd rather do on my weekedends than that.


I don't know, Joe. Has she ever done anything even close to that for you?
If not, there is always the old "remember the time I wanted"...
If she has, then, well, you know.


----------



## IHT

i wish i knew how to dance, either ballroom or old "sock hop" style. although i don't like much country music, i have even recently thought about learning to "2-step", just so my wife and i can go out dancing.
i know you're not married, joe, but sometimes there are things that can prove to be beneficial later on down the road.
and you might like it.


----------



## tzaddi

IHT said:


> i wish i knew how to dance, either ballroom or old "sock hop" style. although i don't like much country music, i have even recently thought about learning to "2-step", just so my wife and i can go out dancing.
> i know you're not married, joe, but sometimes there are things that can prove to be beneficial later on down the road.
> and you might like it.


Agreed, whatever dancing skills (both metaphorically & real) you pick up at this point in life will serve you well later on. If you do it, do it for yourself so there is no resentment. This doesn't mean that there won't be a degree of uncomfortable self-sacrifice. Being married for over 32 years I wonder if I was a better dancer... perhaps it might have been to the same woman.


----------



## kheffelf

Finally done with school for the semester, this has probably been one of the craziest semesters that I have dealt with during school, classes were not that hard, but there was a lot of stuff going on this semester, funny how they are ended right about at the same time. Now, I have so more time to smoke my pipes and get around to some cigars I have been wanting to try out.


----------



## dayplanner

IHT said:


> i wish i knew how to dance, either ballroom or old "sock hop" style. although i don't like much country music, i have even recently thought about learning to "2-step", just so my wife and i can go out dancing.
> i know you're not married, joe, but sometimes there are things that can prove to be beneficial later on down the road.
> and you might like it.


Yea, I thought about that. It's just so hard to talk to joed and raisin, and be like "sorry I can't hang out with you guys, I have to go ballroom dancing". Don't think i'm gonna be able to get out of this one, she hellbent on doing it.


----------



## IHT

you only live once. might as well enjoy NOT bumpin and grindin with your girl while you dance.

edit: just called about my hotel reservations in germany. staying at a damn Marriott. :c
they're non-smoking... ah well, hopefully the guesthouses close to them will still be smoker-friendly.


----------



## Nutiket_32

IHT said:


> you only live once. might as well enjoy NOT bumpin and grindin with your girl while you dance.
> thats the only good reason there is to dance. I got dragged by a girl to three clubs the other night, luckily it was country music night and free cover, so not a complete waste. Also, pretending to not know how to dance instantly gets about five girls that want to teach you.
> 
> Dont know how you can turn down dancing lessons if shes serious about it though.
> 
> edit: just called about my hotel reservations in germany. staying at a damn Marriott. :c
> they're non-smoking... ah well, hopefully the guesthouses close to them will still be smoker-friendly.
> 
> that sucks. I'm not sure where all I am staying over spring break, hopefully whatever the school books is ok with smoking. Are there any customs problems bringing pipes/tobacco across the pond?


in the quote (im cool like greg)

Im studying for my last final (philosophy at 9am tomorrow). Already packed all my stuff since I get forced out of the dorms as soon as the test is over. Going to head home for an hour or two, then turn around and take some scouts camping for the weekend. Forecast is scattered rain and snow showers, hopefully it misses us.


----------



## EvanS

IHT said:


> . staying at a damn Marriott. .


you NEED to find a different way to arrange your travel!!!
Can't you make your own res?


----------



## IHT

EvanS said:


> Can't you make your own res?


not in Germany to a town i've been to once before back in '02 (and then we ALL have to stay at the same place for carpooling, etc).
and this is with a different team, not my own. i'm along for the ride (acting as a nug/peon) and to help them use my equipment.


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> i wish i knew how to dance, either ballroom or old "sock hop" style. although i don't like much country music, i have even recently thought about learning to "2-step", just so my wife and i can go out dancing.
> i know you're not married, joe, but sometimes there are things that can prove to be beneficial later on down the road.
> and you might like it.


 :tpd: (almost forgot my favorite icon....oops) I'm with him, man. Nothings a waste of time. Go for it.


----------



## EvanS

Mad Hatter said:


> :tpd: (almost forgot my favorite icon....oops) I'm with him, man. Nothings a waste of time. Go for it.


I dunno man...not on the dancing. MUCH better to lean against the wall in a corner at one of these shindigs. Drives the girls nuts. You start willingly dancing and you go straight to friend-jail...forever.


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS said:


> I dunno man...not on the dancing. MUCH better to lean against the wall in a corner at one of these shindigs. Drives the girls nuts. You start willingly dancing and you go straight to friend-jail...forever.


LOL on the friend-jail. I've been there. Heard the saying, "oh your like my brother to me" way too much. :hn


----------



## Nutiket_32

smokehouse said:


> LOL on the friend-jail. I've been there. Heard the saying, "oh your like my brother to me" way too much. :hn


:tpd:


----------



## scrapiron

IHT said:


> edit: just called about my hotel reservations in germany. staying at a damn Marriott..


Any chance of a balcony room where you can smoke outside?


----------



## EvanS

scrapiron said:


> Any chance of a balcony room where you can smoke outside?


for sure, I'm with Bullock


----------



## tzaddi

I found these containers the other day @ TJ Maxx. Stainless steel with an airtight silicone seal. These 6" tall version are $5.99 and hold 4-50g tins or 2-50g tins and a 100g tin on top. They also had some 12" containers as well.

​Word up!

I couldn't find a current container thread so....


----------



## IHT

i use to own those very same ones.
the seal didn't stay sealed for long. they're cool to look at though.
my ceramic jars also didn't stay sealed... :c
i have to rehydrate my beloved GH Dark Flake now.



scrapiron said:


> Any chance of a balcony room where you can smoke outside?


don't know, never been to this one.
i also don't think i could hang with smoking outside in Germany in January... windy balcony...
oh, i'll find a place alright. i normally go eat dinner, then tilt a few back (like 4 or 5) every night in the guesthouses. i'm really hoping that they haven't broken down and turned all "nanny-state" as well with the non-smoking bulljive.


----------



## tzaddi

IHT said:


> i use to own those very same ones.
> the seal didn't stay sealed for long. they're cool to look at though.
> my ceramic jars also didn't stay sealed... :c
> i have to rehydrate my beloved GH Dark Flake now.


Even with the silicon rubber seal...dang...but as you say they do look shiny and sweet. Especially if one has a container fetish


----------



## IHT

yours could work great. i know mine ended up leaking a lot of air. just keep a close eye on 'em.


----------



## dls

tzaddi said:


> Even with the silicon rubber seal...dang...but as you say they do look shiny and sweet. Especially if one has a container fetish


freud would have something to say about that...


----------



## nimravus01

*Konbanwa* (good evening)

Hey, I'm back... Well, on the Internet at least. That's right, I'm in Japan! I'm glad I packed enough tins to last me for a while. I haven't been off base, (or had a day off,) since I got here and good tobacco not available. Hopefully we'll get a few days off in the near future and I'll be able to get out and see the sights, (and maybe find a nice tobacco shop.)

Well, off to bed for another day of work. *

Oyasuminasai *(good night)


----------



## tzilt

Going Postal!!!!:c

I came home last night to find an unmarked large plastic ziplock bag sitting on my front steps. I was expecting 2 packages from CS members, one from cquon and one from Slow Triathlete. Since cquon sent his first I assumed the plastic bag was from him.

But there was no address on it or anything. What the heck? It was just a clear plastic bag. So, someone opened the packaging and left it on my step. Weird, but okay. I assumed my neighbor/landlord signed for the package and then opened it by mistake. Annoying, but whatever, I was too excited to look at the contents to worry about postal etiquet. 

I got some great tobaccos from cquon, and he also happened to send what Slow Triathlete was sending me...namely, Orlik Golden Slice and MB Navy Flake. What a strange coincidence, thought I. Lucky me I think and go ahead and post the contents on CS.

Then this morning a thought occurred. could it be? No! There is no way he would do that. Well, maybe? Okay, better pull out the tracking numbers. Drobs package confirmed delivered. Okay, expected that. Slow triathlete's package also confirmed delivered. What?!?

My neighbor/landlord signed for 2 of my packages. He opened them. He combined the contents of the 2 packages into one regular plastic ziplock bag, put them on my step without any identifying packaging material and leaves them there in the cold of winter with nary an explanation.

I have yet to talk to my neighbor/landlord and I will withold final crabbiness until he has a chance to explain. I know its the season of joy and it would be better to forgive and forget, but this just sticks in my craw. Some people, jeesh!
:sb


----------



## Mad Hatter

tzilt said:


> Going Postal!!!!:c
> 
> :sb


WTF? I guess you could begin by telling him that it's highly illegal to open someone else's mail, or so they say. Who knows, maybe the packages were ruined by the weather and he did you a favor. Waiting to talk to him 'til you cool down is a good idea. Maybe something else will occur to you in the meantime


----------



## tzilt

Mad Hatter said:


> Who knows, maybe the packages were ruined by the weather and he did you a favor. Waiting to talk to him 'til you cool down is a good idea. Maybe something else will occur to you in the meantime


Yeah, I am guessing there is some explanation. It would seem pretty out of character for him to do something like that for no reason. I just needed to vent I guess.

Besides, any way you spin it, I still got my tobacco. And in the end, isn't that what matters.


----------



## IHT

a couple weeks ago, i did a trade with a guy on another board for some ACP Escudo (older tins).
well, i guess the guy got a few more tins and is now ebaying them off, starting bid of $29.99.

can't blame him, after seeing that 5 pack go for 211...


----------



## Nutiket_32

Every foul phrase/word/gesture I am capable of forming and would be banned for saying, I hereby shout/give to the University of Michigan. You took our basketball coach, you took our football coach, you are taking our recruits, why don't you just take our damn logo?

Rich, if you wanted to play OSU so much, why didn't you just beat Pitt?


----------



## Cheeto

One of my favorite things to do when relaxing on the computer is to look at pipes. Doing it now, and wishing my bank account was bigger at the same time :dr


----------



## EvanS

Nutiket_32 said:


> Every foul phrase/word/gesture I am capable of forming and would be banned for saying, I hereby shout/give to the University of Michigan. You took our basketball coach, you took our football coach, you are taking our recruits, why don't you just take our damn logo?


sorry Austin, but I think they already got all the good stuff


----------



## worr lord

EvanS said:


> sorry Austin, but I think they already got all the good stuff


Ouch :tu


----------



## motortown

EvanS said:


> sorry Austin, but I think they already got all the good stuff


With apologies to all of the WVU fans, I'm just glad the pretentious sobs in Ann Arbor finally grabbed A coach. And while I'm a Blue fan, it was getting a bit ridiculious (albiet fun) listening & watching those little whiners and their collective meltdown during the search.

www.mgoblog.com


----------



## Nutiket_32

EvanS said:


> sorry Austin, but I think they already got all the good stuff


Rumor has it they are also after are women's soccer coach, the girls made it to the Elite Eight of the NCAA tourny this year. We can still party them into the ground at least.

It's odd, for the first time in my life I'm homesick. Leaving for a month at a time to work at camp or all fall for college didn't bother me one bit. Now that I'm back at my actually house for xmas break, it just doesn't feel right. It is boring here and Morgantown would be a lot more interesting, but it's more than that. Even though I live in a crappy dorm room, it is home now. The people there, all the places we hang out up there, it's bugging me to be away from it all. It doesn't really feel like I belong here. My parents treat me like an adult (finally), but it seems like I'm just a guest staying here.

Anyways, that's my rant for the evening. Probably head to bed soon, just finished watching Oceans 13 and talking to the girl I'll probably start dating when we get back to college (she's five hours away at the current moment).
Wish I could have a bowl, but not really an option. Might head down to the cigar/pipe store/lounge downtown tomorrow and see his new selections.


----------



## motortown

Nutiket_32 said:


> It's odd, for the first time in my life I'm homesick. Leaving for a month at a time to work at camp or all fall for college didn't bother me one bit. Now that I'm back at my actually house for xmas break, it just doesn't feel right. It is boring here and Morgantown would be a lot more interesting, but it's more than that. Even though I live in a crappy dorm room, it is home now. The people there, all the places we hang out up there, it's bugging me to be away from it all. It doesn't really feel like I belong here. My parents treat me like an adult (finally), but it seems like I'm just a guest staying here.


Welcome to college life, Austin. And to welcome to growing. :tu

John.


----------



## Guest

About to get on the road for long drive and don't know when i'll be back on so i just wanted to wish you all a wonderful and safe holiday. Smoke something good (i know i am, thanks Gerald) and love your families.


Root


----------



## Don Fernando

Root said:


> About to get on the road for long drive and don't know when i'll be back on so i just wanted to wish you all a wonderful and safe holiday. Smoke something good (i know i am, thanks Gerald) and love your families.
> 
> Root


Have a very merry Christmas season, brother.....be safe on that road....we wanna see you here after the hollidays. p


----------



## dls

monsoon said:


> Have a very merry Christmas season, brother.....be safe on that road....we wanna see you here after the hollidays. p


:tpd:

Do you like my fly-by 1 liners, IHT? :tu


----------



## IHT

dls said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Do you like my fly-by 1 liners, IHT? :tu


indeed. p

but you get a pass since you contribute more than that. :tu


----------



## IHT

more snowstorms today. we had those ice storms and snow storms the past week, and they finally melted off just yesterday.
around 9am, the sleet and light snow started. before my wife got up, i had shoveled off the driveway, deck, and steps. had to do the steps and deck again and only didn't do the driveway because IT HAS YET TO STOP SNOWING (and my wife drives a Subaru).

here's some photos from today.
from my steps, my little truck that i had just broomed off. i had already shoveled the driveway once before i took this photo, but you probably can't tell. (you like those shoes on the lightpole?)


and the dogs out back, playin. my puppy cocker spaniel got so snowy while i had my pipe tonight, that she had ice-ball dingle-berries all on her undercarriage. i had to help pull them off, she was shivering... that's what happens when you have a low ground clearance.


and a view from my back garage door. the wind was blowing so much that the flakes were haulin ass on their way down (sideways) to the ground. we also had thunder and lightning, which i'd never seen happen in a snowstorm before.



looks like a white christmas this year.


----------



## Nutiket_32

it was upper 50s and sunny here. just so you know.


----------



## IHT

Nutiket_32 said:


> it was upper 50s and sunny here. just so you know.


u

suk

just so you know. 
:r


----------



## dayplanner

Had a nice windy day here today. Spent as much time chasing the mail as I did actually putting in the boxes. 

How's that pipe smoking, Greg?


----------



## Mad Hatter

It was near 50 when I hit the sack last night (wish to god I'd been in a sleeping bag at the lake). When I got up this morning all the snow and ice from last week was gone and it was still near 50. 15mph wind all day was a little annoying but didn't stop me working 'til after sundown. Then came the rain, soft and steady one minute, driving sheets the next. Supposed to get snow tonight and have a high tomorrow of 24. I have to work tomorrow or Christmas Eve one. I don't want to work either. Damnit!


----------



## IHT

cquon said:


> How's that pipe smoking, Greg?


haven't broken it in yet, doyle.
i may take it with me to germany. gonna take 3 or 4 billiard shapes, about 4 different tobacs in ziplocs (only gonna be there about 7 nights where i'll be able to relax and smoke).

i'll light it up soon. gotta be when i can sit down and hold that beast. you put one of them huge ROUSH-like bits on there. :r


----------



## dayplanner

IHT said:


> haven't broken it in yet, doyle.
> i may take it with me to germany. gonna take 3 or 4 billiard shapes, about 4 different tobacs in ziplocs (only gonna be there about 7 nights where i'll be able to relax and smoke).
> 
> i'll light it up soon. gotta be when i can sit down and hold that beast. you put one of them huge ROUSH-like bits on there. :r


:r What can I say, man, I just don't like little girly-man pipes.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa

cquon said:


> :r What can I say, man, I just don't like little girly-man pipes.


I hear that _almost_ everything about your life is Texas-sized, Doyle. Sorry that I couldn't help you out in that "other" area


----------



## IHT

cquon said:


> :r What can I say, man, I just don't like little girly-man pipes.


*DADGUM, DERL, JUST DUN HIT 3301 RG!!​*


----------



## Kayak_Rat

IHT said:


> *DADGUM, DERL, JUST DUN HIT 3301 RG!!​*


DING!!!!!!

Kidding. Congrats Doyle.


----------



## EvanS

Kayak_Rat said:


> DING!!!!!!
> 
> Kidding. Congrats Doyle.


:rTOO funny Zack, since I just happened to read that entire thread today

Congratulations Doyle!:bl

Ya know what really yanks me? People that type "congrats" instead of "congratulations". Makes me thing you dot your "i" with a smiley face


----------



## Kayak_Rat

EvanS said:


> :rTOO funny Zack, since I just happened to read that entire thread today
> 
> Congratulations Doyle!:bl
> 
> * Ya know what really yanks me? People that type "congrats" instead of "congratulations". Makes me thing you dot your "i" with a smiley face *


Picking fly chit out of the pepper again Ev's???

Ya know what really yanks me? People who talk like Ricky Ricardo. I "thing" its time for someone to stop watching TV Land.


----------



## EvanS

Kayak_Rat said:


> Picking fly chit out of the pepper again Ev's???
> 
> Ya know what really yanks me? People who talk like Ricky Ricardo. I "*thing*" its time for someone to stop watching TV Land.


damn :r I can't seem to get a clear hit

Merry Christmas Zack!!


----------



## JacksonCognac

Nutiket_32 said:


> it was upper 50s and sunny here. just so you know.


Well since we are on the subject of weather...

Just got back from the beach... waiting for my sister to get out of the damb outdoor shower. I imagine it was a good 75-80 degrees today, sunny. The water was cold but I managed to work up a sweat by the time I biked home. After the shower I think I'm gonna take a book up to our 2nd floor porch with a book and bowl of something... McC Va/Per flake? sounds good to me


----------



## accorddude

Last night I went out and bought my first real pipe (aka something other than a cob). I really like it but am feeling kind of gulity it as more than I wanted to spend. Oh well. It seems really nice Its a Winslow Crown. I want to smoke it but it a tad cold out at the moment and very windy.


----------



## dls

accorddude said:


> Last night I went out and bought my first real pipe (aka something other than a cob). I really like it but am feeling kind of gulity it as more than I wanted to spend. Oh well. It seems really nice Its a Winslow Crown. I want to smoke it but it a tad cold out at the moment and very windy.


Don't feel guilty about a pipe purchase, unless you don't like the pipe! Even a 200+ dollar pipe will pay for itself, relative to cigars, in a fairly short amount of time.

And merry christmas/happy holidays/whatever the hell you celebrate to everyone! (Even my favorite christmas grench mod!)


----------



## Nutiket_32

It was upper forties here today, great weather (I love 40s-50s, drove around with my windows down). Went out to the mall around lunch time, kinda surprised by how not crowded it was. Found a great Boondock Saints shirt and a christmas present for the girl I'm about to date (won't see her until after new years so its ok).

Right now I'm watching The Wind That Shakes the Barley. Its pretty violent at times, but so far is one of the best movies I've seen. Starts off with an IRA flying column taking on the Black and Tans (insert very foul names for said black and tans), then switches to the Irish Civil War rigght after the treaty with England. Anybody else seen it?


----------



## motortown

Nutiket_32 said:


> Found a great Boondock Saints shirt and a christmas present for the girl I'm about to date (won't see her until after new years so its ok).
> 
> Right now I'm watching The Wind That Shakes the Barley. Its pretty violent at times, but so far is one of the best movies I've seen. Starts off with an IRA flying column taking on the Black and Tans (insert very foul names for said black and tans), then switches to the Irish Civil War rigght after the treaty with England. Anybody else seen it?


I have not seen that, but will look for it. *Great* Boondock Saints pull, though. Highly entertaining & grossly underrated movie! I kept hearing about a possible sequel years back, and then never heard anything else. what gives?


----------



## Nutiket_32

motortown said:


> I have not seen that, but will look for it. *Great* Boondock Saints pull, though. Highly entertaining & grossly underrated movie! I kept hearing about a possible sequel years back, and then never heard anything else. what gives?


they had a four year lawsuit over who had rights to it (not sure of the details), but the director has it and another movie ready to go pending financial backing, whichever gets backing first is made first. He says it'll probably be boondock though. I will warn you you need to know a bit of Irish history to really under stand Wind that Shakes the Barley, and it is almost painful to watch at some points.


----------



## [OT] Loki

it's so hard not to pop open the tin of xmas cheer 06 i got my christmas. Anyone happen to have the insert that came between the lid and the pop top tin? Anyone notice the typo?


----------



## kheffelf

Not a fan of Boondock Saints at all, I think it is more overrated by fans, critics I think have the movie right on. But on another subject I didn't notice the typo in the tin of Christmas Cheer 06, not sure if I have the label or not.


----------



## motortown

Ahh... that's what I love about movies. It's all subjective. It is what it is, and doesn't try to be anything else. Simply put, it's an action/comedy that can be a bit over-the-top (and addictive) at times, and will _never_ be known for it's stellar acting. There are even a few veiled shots in there poking fun at it, too. Heck, if it wasn't Bowl Season, I'd pop the dvd in tonight! Just good, clean, shoot 'em up silliness.

BTW- since I'm a new piper, what's the "typo" on the '06 CC you guys are mentioning? Thanks again, guys, and Happy New Year!! :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter

Nutiket_32 said:


> Right now I'm watching The Wind That Shakes the Barley. Its pretty violent at times, but so far is one of the best movies I've seen. Starts off with an IRA flying column taking on the Black and Tans (insert very foul names for said black and tans), then switches to the Irish Civil War rigght after the treaty with England. Anybody else seen it?


I'll have to look for that. Sounds like a good movie


----------



## IHT

Nutiket_32 said:


> Right now I'm watching The Wind That Shakes the Barley. Its pretty violent at times, but so far is one of the best movies I've seen. Starts off with an IRA flying column taking on the Black and Tans (insert very foul names for said black and tans), then switches to the Irish Civil War rigght after the treaty with England. Anybody else seen it?


it's high on my Netflix queu, but every time i read off my queu to my wife, i get the standard "rolling eyes" treatment that men love so much. 

one of these days, i'm gonna superglue her eyes straight ahead.

movie looks awesome, reviews sound even better.


----------



## [OT] Loki

motortown said:


> BTW- since I'm a new piper, what's the "typo" on the '06 CC you guys are mentioning? Thanks again, guys, and Happy New Year!! :tu


I'll snap a pic after the pens game


----------



## accorddude

Ok so I got over feeling guilty about my new pipe. Its nice outside tonight and I'm about to go outside and smoke some Frog Morton On The Town in it.


----------



## [OT] Loki

as promised:


----------



## IHT

iPods suck, or maybe it's iTunes, i don't know. neither work as advertised...
hell, even my buddy who's a "mac-snob" couldn't get my fuggin iPod and iTunes to work like they say it should.
now my son got one for Xmas, a nano, and i'm trying to hook it up to my wifes computer (mine is on my computer), and it auto synced everything onto his iPod, all that crap hair band stuff, 80's bubble gum pop that A) he won't like B) just outright sucks.

so, i do a search on "how to delete songs" off the iPod. got the destructions right there, try to do it about 10 fuggin times, it won't let me select any songs that are current ON his iPod to delete them OFF of his iPod.

and they say all this mac stuff is suppose to be user friendly. 
whatever.

my Zen is super simple (which is why i have no clue why my wife bought me an iPod i didn't need), drag the shit on and off, that easy. you'd figure the highly touted user-friendly "mac" software would be the same... it never works that way.


----------



## [OT] Loki

IHT said:


> iPods suck, or maybe it's iTunes, i don't know. neither work as advertised...
> hell, even my buddy who's a "mac-snob" couldn't get my fuggin iPod and iTunes to work like they say it should.
> now my son got one for Xmas, a nano, and i'm trying to hook it up to my wifes computer (mine is on my computer), and it auto synced everything onto his iPod, all that crap hair band stuff, 80's bubble gum pop that A) he won't like B) just outright sucks.
> 
> so, i do a search on "how to delete songs" off the iPod. got the destructions right there, try to do it about 10 fuggin times, it won't let me select any songs that are current ON his iPod to delete them OFF of his iPod.
> 
> and they say all this mac stuff is suppose to be user friendly.
> whatever.


I've never had any ipod/itunes issues with any of my xp/vista boxes. if you need help IHT hit me up on aim or i'll jump on skype and see what i can do for you durring half time


----------



## IHT

trying to get on skype now, on the computer next to my wife's POS vista based laptop.
am i having fun today? why of course not.


----------



## [OT] Loki

I just fired up skype name is otloki


----------



## JacksonCognac

My sister has a cheap(~$500) laptop that came with vista. I do most of the "computer tech" stuff around the house so when it came time to work on hers a bit I found it to be incredibly slow and difficult to tweak. I'm guessing that the computer isn't actually powerful enough to run the OS properly but they shipped it with vista cus thats the next big thing. I'd just as soon have it run XP and move at a reasonable rate.


----------



## Nutiket_32

JacksonCognac said:


> My sister has a cheap(~$500) laptop that came with vista. I do most of the "computer tech" stuff around the house so when it came time to work on hers a bit I found it to be incredibly slow and difficult to tweak. I'm guessing that the computer isn't actually powerful enough to run the OS properly but they shipped it with vista cus thats the next big thing. I'd just as soon have it run XP and move at a reasonable rate.


I run vista business, but I have a fairly powerful laptop. Dont have any real problems other than useless stuff designed to look pretty that i dont care about or need. As for the apple thing, my ipod has only had problems once, and i managed to fix it with a soft reset. Itunes on the other hand.....


----------



## IHT

Nutiket_32 said:


> Itunes on the other hand.....


yep, i think that is my problem.
it won't let me delete songs OFF my iPod at all. hell, i can't even _select_ any songs on my iPod through iTunes to delete (they are all dim grey, unselectable). then, i couldn't drag/drop anything from my iTunes folder onto my iPod.

edit: heh, my 12k post was this??? :tg


----------



## Nutiket_32

IHT said:


> yep, i think that is my problem.
> it won't let me delete songs OFF my iPod at all. hell, i can't even _select_ any songs on my iPod through iTunes to delete (they are all dim grey, unselectable). then, i couldn't drag/drop anything from my iTunes folder onto my iPod.
> 
> edit: heh, my 12k post was this??? :tg


if you turn off autosync, the songs on the ipod should go back to normal instead of being gray, then be able to be deleted. were you dragging in itunes or windows explorer? it doesnt like anything other than itunes, and thats a touchy relationship at best.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Yeah thats gotta be one of the biggest problems with the ipod. There is no way to use it as a USB drive and manually add / remove files. This would be awesome not only as a MP3 player but as a portable hard drive in general...


----------



## Guest

1300+ miles in a car, Christmas x2, i don't know many dinners, and i'm tried. I love long trips.

Cool thing is that while going through my dad's things in his basement i did run into a sealed pouch of Revelation pre House of Windsor. i may never smoke it but its nice to have..


----------



## Nutiket_32

JacksonCognac said:


> Yeah thats gotta be one of the biggest problems with the ipod. There is no way to use it as a USB drive and manually add / remove files. This would be awesome not only as a MP3 player but as a portable hard drive in general...


if you have a full size one (not a mini or nano), there is an option to "enable disk use". you cant play songs that were drug on like that, but it will act as a hard drive.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Nutiket_32 said:


> if you have a full size one (not a mini or nano), there is an option to "enable disk use". you cant play songs that were drug on like that, but it will act as a hard drive.


ooh I'll have to check that out. Danke.


----------



## IHT

just finished packing, i'm taking a tin of Escudo, the last of my open Fillmore tin, and a tin of Three Nuns with me to germany...

3 pipes will be the 2 estate stanwells, one billiard, one pot; and the Viprati panel billiard. i'm normally not a billiard/pot kinda guy, but they _FIT_ in my 4 pipe pouch and i don't feel like dicking with pipe boxes and all that jazz on this trip (also taking my new tobacco holder from SPS - it's holding the Fillmore).


----------



## Nutiket_32

IHT said:


> just finished packing, i'm taking a tin of Escudo, the last of my open Fillmore tin, and a tin of Three Nuns with me to germany...
> 
> 3 pipes will be the 2 estate stanwells, one billiard, one pot; and the Viprati panel billiard. i'm normally not a billiard/pot kinda guy, but they _FIT_ in my 4 pipe pouch and i don't feel like dicking with pipe boxes and all that jazz on this trip (also taking my new tobacco holder from SPS - it's holding the Fillmore).


Im sure this has been asked, but where in Germany are you? Ill be in munich for about 2 days in the spring, so if you happen to be there and see anything worth visiting, let me know. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## MickeyFinn

Many thanks to the forum, I watched and just packed a bowl of Troost using the Frank method and it WORKS. I also removed the factory mounted filter from the cob and it seemed to work better also.
Dave


----------



## JacksonCognac

MickeyFinn said:


> Many thanks to the forum, I watched and just packed a bowl of Troost using the Frank method and it WORKS. I also removed the factory mounted filter from the cob and it seemed to work better also.
> Dave


Ah glad to see you have discovered the Frank method. I've had the most success using this method (with my ribbon cut terbaccy). :tu

I also like that you are using a cob. I pretty much smoke out of cobs exclusively even tho I own a few briars.


----------



## Nutiket_32

How bout them 'eers? Schmitt happens.


----------



## txdyna65

Man I hate humidity, last 2 bowls have been no fun at all :sb


----------



## IHT

Nutiket_32 said:


> Im sure this has been asked, but where in Germany are you?


Heidelberg, about 45 minutes south of Frankfurt.

edit: girl at the front desk said they just passed a law that you can't smoke in public places. :c
she said some places may still have a small smoking area. 
all the tobacco shops i went to only carried w.o. larsen, some macbaren, and a couple dunhill tobacs... lots of pouches of flavored tobacco.

exchange rate is roughly $1 = 0.65 euro. u


----------



## txdyna65

Damn that sucks about the smoking laws Greg, is that all over Germany or just where you are?


----------



## IHT

all over, from what i was told.

oh, and they obviously don't know what the words, "Three Nuns" means. :r


----------



## kvm

You're down in my old area. I was stationed about 30 klicks southwest in Philippsburg for 2 years. Heidelburg was the closest px.


----------



## Guest

txdyna65 said:


> Man I hate humidity, last 2 bowls have been no fun at all :sb


Humidity!

Heck come up here, our -2f will take care of that real quick.


----------



## JacksonCognac

IHT said:


> oh, and they obviously don't know what the words, "Three Nuns" means. :r


So do they still make that stuff over there? Or are there untapped reserves in Germany/Europe?


----------



## IHT

they're supposed to still have it available (you can buy it online), i just haven't found a "real" shop yet. there are a lot of small cig type shops that have a small variety of pipes/tobacco and cigars, but nothing dedicated to pipes/cigars... i know they have them, i just haven't found them yet - traveling in a group of ppl who are not concerned with me finding what i'm looking for and are just out sight seeing.


----------



## txdyna65

Root said:


> Humidity!
> 
> Heck come up here, our -2f will take care of that real quick.


:r I think I'll deal with the humidity, better than freezing my a$$ off :r


----------



## MickeyFinn

Nice area Hieldelberg, I think that wa the home of 7th Corp back in the day. Check out Nuremberg if you can, nice area around Plarrer across from McDonalds, nice gasthaus called Marie's by the entrance to a famous windowed section. 
Had a tight week at work and reading some of these threads make me ROFL. 
Thanks to everyone for making a week easier.
Dave


----------



## mr.c

Aint that a bugger, go to germany and they just pass a smoking ban , bunch of smoking naz... eer nevermind. Well its the samne here, kinda sad to see all the ash trays gone at work and the no smoking stickers EVERYWHERE. Sucks to loose any kind of freedoms.


----------



## IHT

MickeyFinn said:


> Nice area Hieldelberg, I think that wa the home of 7th Corp back in the day. Check out Nuremberg if you can, nice area around Plarrer across from McDonalds, nice gasthaus called Marie's by the entrance to a famous windowed section.


thanks for the heads up, dave. i've been here many times before and was stationed in germany as well, close to nuremberg (i was stationed at Hohenfels training area).
my 2nd trip to Heidelberg, and i can't find a big cigar/pipe shop that was here in '02. a LTC i work with that was just stationed here said he hasn't seen one since '03. 
i did have one i found online bookmarked, but my dumbass only had the bookmark on one of my laptops - not the one i have here. duh.


----------



## txdyna65

Maybe this link will help Greg

Link


----------



## IHT

txdyna65 said:


> Maybe this link will help Greg
> 
> Link


thanks for the link, kenny.
i did all that research before i came here. those toto lotto's are cigarrette stores with a few pipes, a load of aromatic pouches, and a handful of cigars... and a ton of newspapers/magazines. it's like walking into a small 7-11 in the US and only getting the captain black, winstons, and magazine portion of the store.

been to zigarren grimm... they had a few dunhill tobacs, including DLNR.

i'll find some of those others, though. i may have to go downstairs and print stuff off. i was just downtown where all those are at.

if you look at that map in the link, my hotel is on the river just to the left of the "G" point of interest location.


----------



## smokeyscotch

Never ceases to amaze me what you can find on youtube.

Toon


----------



## Nutiket_32

That was... odd. Definitely wouldn't have that on cartoons today. Funny clip tho.


----------



## tzaddi

smokeyscotch said:


> Never ceases to amaze me what you can find on youtube.
> 
> Toon


Was wondering if they still make *"Helz Fire Tobacco"*?  Wasn't it made by MGM in 1938?

Nice Find Smokey.:tu


----------



## IHT

on my way out the hotel for my last chance at finding a REAL pipe shop here in Heidelberg... with a bum knee. 

i meant to get two packages in the mail before i left for this trip, but i guess the USPS is using all that money we pay them to take more fuggin days off, like new years eve??? that's not a holiday, fuggers.
so, my wife said she got them in the mail a couple days ago. contest winner will get a small package, and someone else is getting something as well (neither are anything special, just small chit, so don't get excited).

i was also PM'ed that ther eshould be a package at my house from papichulo. i guess i was the target of his bomb (he didn't know i was in germany until the night of the 12th). so, when he found that out, sent me a PM. yes, my wife got the box, she said it's on my dresser. i'll post photos in that thread when i get home. thanks, my man.

otay, i'm outta here, may jump on tonight while i'm packing bags in a drunken stupor... at least i better be in a drunken stupor, whether or not i pack is debatable.

ein hefe-weizen, bitte!

ps - euro MTV has taken a large leap backwards.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Nutiket_32 said:


> That was... odd. Definitely wouldn't have that on cartoons today. Funny clip tho.


We used to watch about an hour of those crazy old "intermission" cartoons every morning when I was a kid. They sure beat the hell out of this new crap being shown these days. No message 'cause they really weren't targetted on children. Just laughs and creativity. :tu


----------



## IHT

well, i'm about 10 minutes away from checking out and hitting frankfurt airport. long day ahead, over 22 hrs of flyin or sitting in airports or driving to/from them. as long as it lands on wheels, it's good.
sucks i couldn't find any tobacco i wanted to find. was going to hit the train station and buy a couple tins just to try them, but never got to the train station last night. maybe they'll have something in the duty free shop or something, who knows.

later


----------



## [OT] Loki

be safe greg


----------



## Mad Hatter

Have a good flight. With any luck you won't have to sit next to any eastern europeans on the ride home.


----------



## kheffelf

I usually don't post my opinions on how things are handled here, but there was a thread that was just closed that should have been closed a long time ago, I have no idea why it would have been left open for so long, it was only set up to let the member who is now banned to lose it, guy makes a joke that people don't like and they go off on him and demand an apology. Difference of opinions now requires an apology. Then a lot of post whores start talking about the most useless stuff I have every seen on a forum, to bad on like page six there is some really good info that all people should read that was posted by someone who has been here for awhile, but after you get to the second page you don't want to read anymore because it is utterless garbage. And then the people who posted this garbage decided to start a new thread on this, it is getting crazy here. I don't think I have learned anything new in the all cigar lounge in a least six months. Probably the most pointless area in the forums now. This is why Greg runs this area the way he does, he does a great job. If it wasn't for the pipe forums, I would not be here anymore. The sad thing is these new people with their high post counts and their high ring gauge actually think they are making the forum better when they are only tearing it apart. And yes I do realize that I am very new as well and I haven't seen all the changes clubstogie has had. I am very thankful that PDS has created this site for all of us and for me to come and kill a lot of my time, but people need to stop being idiots or this site will turn into who likes cake and also wants a stripper, pretty darn close to that right now. Sorry if I offended anybody with any of this, this is all my opinions and nobody elses, I am just getting tired of seeing this site run by and taken over by some people(not actually mods).


----------



## [OT] Loki

my local shop has a pipe herf every saturday morning. I went this week because I was already up and figured why the hell not. I got there late but damn was it a good time


----------



## ShawnP

kheffelf said:


> I usually don't post my opinions on how things are handled here, but there was a thread that was just closed that should have been closed a long time ago, I have no idea why it would have been left open for so long, it was only set up to let the member who is now banned to lose it, guy makes a joke that people don't like and they go off on him and demand an apology. Difference of opinions now requires an apology. Then a lot of post whores start talking about the most useless stuff I have every seen on a forum, to bad on like page six there is some really good info that all people should read that was posted by someone who has been here for awhile, but after you get to the second page you don't want to read anymore because it is utterless garbage. And then the people who posted this garbage decided to start a new thread on this, it is getting crazy here. I don't think I have learned anything new in the all cigar lounge in a least six months. Probably the most pointless area in the forums now. This is why Greg runs this area the way he does, he does a great job. If it wasn't for the pipe forums, I would not be here anymore. The sad thing is these new people with their high post counts and their high ring gauge actually think they are making the forum better when they are only tearing it apart. And yes I do realize that I am very new as well and I haven't seen all the changes clubstogie has had. I am very thankful that PDS has created this site for all of us and for me to come and kill a lot of my time, but people need to stop being idiots or this site will turn into who likes cake and also wants a stripper, pretty darn close to that right now. Sorry if I offended anybody with any of this, this is all my opinions and nobody elses, I am just getting tired of seeing this site run by and taken over by some people(not actually mods).


That is why I pretty much stay in the pipe forum brother.

We are a tighter group down here I think 

JMHO

Shawn


----------



## kheffelf

ShawnP said:


> That is why I pretty much stay in the pipe forum brother.
> 
> We are a tighter group down here I think
> 
> JMHO
> 
> Shawn


Yeah I rarely ever do leave this area, I completely agree with you on us being a tighter group. Some very cool people down here.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

kheffelf said:


> Yeah I rarely ever do leave this area, I completely agree with you on us being a tighter group. Some very cool people down here.


I am down here for the same reason. I pretty much look other places and see the waste. Not to say we dont post useless dribble, but not on an every day basis. Thanks for keeping a sane part on CS.

I guess we are the epitamy of "pipe snobs"....:tu


----------



## IHT

call me crazy, but i only look in the pipe forum because i'm required to. i'd rather whore it up in the all cigar lounge, bomb ppl with crap bundle cigars from C-bid, and post photos of me with tin-foil hats on my hamsters.
seriously......











joking. 

PSYCH!!!
:bn

---

anyone else notice that the popcorn smilie is gone? 
you're welcome.
imagine how many times it would've been used in that topic, kyle is referring to?


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> call me crazy, but i only look in the pipe forum because i'm required to. i'd rather whore it up in the all cigar lounge, bomb ppl with crap bundle cigars from C-bid, and post photos of me with tin-foil hats on my hamsters.
> seriously......


I seriously can't believe somebody would post a pic of themselves like that, I guess people will try anything to get RG.
Also I am so glad the popcorn thing is gone, just think how many people would have just posted that with nothing to add. Probably would have been better than what some people did add though.


----------



## Guest

Kayak_Rat said:


> I guess we are the epitamy of "pipe snobs"....:tu


If that's what we are then that's what we are.:chk

We're just the odd balls of a cigar forum.

And i like it like that.

Oh and monsoon, I didn't die or puke, i really enjoyed it in fact.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

kheffelf said:


> Yeah I rarely ever do leave this area, I completely agree with you on us being a tighter group. Some very cool people down here.


Nice post Kyle.

I agree that after the second page things got off track...lately, they usually do after awhile...I've seen it many times. I spend alot of time on Club Stogie and although I've met several friends in person and still smoke cigars, I read less threads all the way through and post less up above. It's ashame, CS in general has so much to offer!

I'm glad we've got a Pipe Forum to come to with a mod and fellow members who see the value of keeping things focused. :2

BTW...never understood the "popcorn" thing anyway.


----------



## IHT

Root said:


> We're just the odd balls of a cigar forum.
> 
> And i like it like that.


indeed.



Blake Lockhart said:


> I'm glad we've got a Pipe Forum to come to with a mod and fellow members who see the value of keeping things focused. :2


it's like "the outsiders". we're the greasers... and i'll play the roll that matt dillon played...
"let's do it for johnnyflake!"

enough jibber jabber, can't you all stay on topic here in the "open thread"??!!!
:r
i'm off to go grociery shopping. later.


----------



## ShawnP

Now if we could just get a Mod that is worth a damn this pipe section would be 100% perfect 


J/K greg wouldn't be the same without you bro.


All you guys in the pipe section really are the reason I come back to CS.


Shawn


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Kayak_Rat said:


> I guess we are the epitamy of "pipe snobs"....:tu





Root said:


> If that's what we are then that's what we are.:chk
> 
> We're just the odd balls of a cigar forum.
> 
> And i like it like that.





IHT said:


> indeed.
> 
> it's like "the outsiders". we're the greasers...


Maybe what we need a "GROUP HUG"! 

Not!


----------



## kheffelf

Getting pretty emotional down here, probably need to change the subject. I think strippers and cake will do it.


----------



## hollywood

Good evening pipe snobs!

I don't have anything useful or pertinent to add this evening(I rarely ever do). but thought I might come say hi. Looks like there is more and more of a crowd who is tired of a lot of crap that keeps being posted up above. Nice to have a cleaner more sane place to hang.:tu


----------



## [OT] Loki

kheffelf said:


> Getting pretty emotional down here, probably need to change the subject. I think strippers and cake will do it.


:bn

do old boy lighters ever go on sale? I found the black matte 1185 for $72...but I'm a cheap ass...


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> it's like "the outsiders". we're the greasers... and i'll play the roll that matt dillon played...
> "let's do it for johnnyflake!"
> :r
> i'm off to go grociery shopping. later.


I'll have to lay dibs on being Two-bit before EvanS' smart ass gets it.......... :r:r:r Oh no, wait a minute! I played Outsiders in high school and it got me in a lot of trouble. I'll just be one of the picnickers.


----------



## kvm

[OT] Loki said:


> :bn
> 
> do old boy lighters ever go on sale? I found the black matte 1185 for $72...but I'm a cheap ass...


Yes..yes they do. 

http://www.tobaccodirect.com/smarthtml/Lighters.html


----------



## kvm

hollywood said:


> Good evening pipe snobs!
> 
> I don't have anything useful or pertinent to add this evening(I rarely ever do). but thought I might come say hi. Looks like there is more and more of a crowd who is tired of a lot of crap that keeps being posted up above. Nice to have a cleaner more sane place to hang.:tu


Then get carving and put some pics up in the carving your own thread. I think I'd like to see a nice bulldog. Get back to work you slacker. Coffee break is over.


----------



## Cheeto

Did you know...President Gerald Ford smoked about 8 bowls a day? His portrait even has him holding a pipe.

http://www.doctorzebra.com/prez/g38.htm


----------



## tzaddi

IHT said:


> indeed.
> 
> it's like "the outsiders". we're the greasers... and i'll play the roll that matt dillon played...
> "let's do it for johnnyflake!"
> 
> enough jibber jabber, can't you all stay on topic here in the "open thread"??!!!
> :r
> i'm off to go grociery shopping. later.





> Dallas: We gotta win that fight. I'm gonna get EVEN with those little Socs! Let's do it for Johnny, man. We're gonna do it for Johnny!


Stay gold, IHT, stay gold!


----------



## IHT

right on, ponyboy.


----------



## jgros001

Cheeto said:


> Did you know...President Gerald Ford smoked about 8 bowls a day? His portrait even has him holding a pipe.
> 
> http://www.doctorzebra.com/prez/g38.htm


Got an older p/t magazine (Spring '07) with Ford on the cover....lots of shots of him with the pipe....even has his 6 pipe rack and crystal pipe rest on his desk in the White House. There is a great shot of him in his pajamas smoking a pipe while having what appears to be a late night meeting.


----------



## Mad Hatter

jgros001 said:


> Got an older p/t magazine (Spring '07) with Ford on the cover....lots of shots of him with the pipe....even has his 6 pipe rack and crystal pipe rest on his desk in the White House. There is a great shot of him in his pajamas smoking a pipe while having what appears to be a late night meeting.


That was my first issue of P&T. That magazine is good stuff


----------



## jgros001

Yeah, in my quest for more and more reading material on pipes, I bought a few older issues while waiting for my subscription to start. Anyone know of anything else in magazine format that I can pick up....ECCJ usually has an article or two with a few reviews but that took me about 30 minutes to go though my old magazines.


----------



## smokehouse

Who here has HD? I will tomarrow (YEAH BABY)!!! Got myself a new 55 inch Sony LCD 1080 HD TV and my HD DVR box is coming tomarrow. For those who don't have a DVR get one, best thing ever for watching TV. 
Just wanted to share my excitement:chk


----------



## IHT

smokehouse said:


> Who here has HD? I will tomarrow (YEAH BABY)!!! Got myself a new 55 inch Sony LCD 1080 HD TV and my HD DVR box is coming tomarrow. For those who don't have a DVR get one, best thing ever for watching TV.
> Just wanted to share my excitement:chk


i've been meanin to get one for my directTV, but so far am only watching cable on a 52" LCD... 
would really LOVE a DVR, that was on my Xmas list...


----------



## smokehouse

IHT said:


> i've been meanin to get one for my directTV, but so far am only watching cable on a 52" LCD...
> would really LOVE a DVR, that was on my Xmas list...


Oh man get one. The reasons I like it is you can record all your favorite shows and you can set it to only record new ones. If you are watching something and your kids get crazy and you miss something you can rewind it to see what happens and of course pause live TV. This weekend is when I really fell in love with it. Instead of watching a football game I will tape it and fast foward thru all the crap and watch the game while anouther game is recording. I was able to watch a 3 hour game in an hour or less. I will be doing the same for Nascar races. The quality is awesome too...compared to VHS.


----------



## kvm

HD is great. Only problem I've had which is probably my providers fault, is sometimes the sound effects and music overpower the dialog. You nailed it on the DVR  my VCR has just been taking up space for years now. Congrats smokehouse.


----------



## ShawnP

smokehouse said:


> Who here has HD? I will tomarrow (YEAH BABY)!!! Got myself a new 55 inch Sony LCD 1080 HD TV and my HD DVR box is coming tomarrow. For those who don't have a DVR get one, best thing ever for watching TV.
> Just wanted to share my excitement:chk


HD here, Digital HD DVR and also my xbox 360 in HD on a 42" PLasma. Actually run 2 DVRs in my house (wife needs them)

Shawn


----------



## IHT

smokehouse said:


> I will be doing the same for Nascar races.


you only need the last lap for that one though. the other 499 laps don't matter and only put you to sleep.
i think the "going in circles" thing is just a way to hypnotize ppl into thinking they are actually "racing".


----------



## EvanS

Had HD for about 5 years now and had various DVR a few years before that. Now running 2 HD DVRs. We record a TON of stuff, most of which gets deleted or quickly skipped thru. Nothing like watching something like the Grammys in 45 minutes 

Truth be told, other than sports, news and the occasional mindless surfing, we haven't watched "live" TV for almost 10 years. Of course this causes some issue around the water fountain at work :gn


----------



## ShawnP

Yeah those DVRs are great.

Just recorded the sniper challenge Monday night, without DVR I would have cried :gn

Live TV, don't watch much either. ghost Hunters & Mythbusters mainly.


Shawn


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> you only need the last lap for that one though. the other 499 laps don't matter and only put you to sleep.
> i think the "going in circles" thing is just a way to hypnotize ppl into thinking they are actually "racing".


My sentiments exactly!



ShawnP said:


> Yeah those DVRs are great.
> 
> Just recorded the sniper challenge Monday night, without DVR I would have cried :gn
> 
> Live TV, don't watch much either. ghost Hunters & Mythbusters mainly.
> 
> Shawn


I just got my DVR last month. With these three month wintertime breaks from work I've watched just about everything there is to see, multiple times. Now I'm dragging the bottom of the barrel. Got mine set to record Smurfs, South Park, Leave it to Beaver, Dog Whisperer, King of the Hill, Magnum PI and anything with Charles Bronson.

:r Any questions why I spend a lot of time at CS?


----------



## ShawnP

Mad Hatter said:


> My sentiments exactly!
> 
> I just got my DVR last month. With these three month wintertime breaks from work I've watched just about everything there is to see, multiple times. Now I'm dragging the bottom of the barrel. Got mine set to record Smurfs, South Park, Leave it to Beaver, Dog Whisperer, King of the Hill, Magnum PI and anything with Charles Bronson.
> 
> :r Any questions why I spend a lot of time at CS?


LMAO SMURFS :chk

Man I remember growing up on them. LA LA LALA LA LA LA LALALA LA


----------



## Mad Hatter

ShawnP said:


> LMAO SMURFS :chk
> 
> Man I remember growing up on them. LA LA LALA LA LA LA LALALA LA


:rMostly I just play that one as background noise. Beats the heck out of the Today Show and Ellen Degeneres :tu

I noticed you got the right number of LALAs in there too Shawn


----------



## ShawnP

Mad Hatter said:


> :rMostly I just play that one as background noise. Beats the heck out of the Today Show and Ellen Degeneres :tu


I agree p

Shawn


----------



## smokehouse

ShawnP said:


> LMAO SMURFS :chk
> 
> Man I remember growing up on them. LA LA LALA LA LA LA LALALA LA


LOL I use to watch that too...Now I look bad and wonder why there was only one female smurf


EvanS said:


> Had HD for about 5 years now and had various DVR a few years before that. Now running 2 HD DVRs. We record a TON of stuff, most of which gets deleted or quickly skipped thru. Nothing like watching something like the Grammys in 45 minutes
> 
> Truth be told, other than sports, news and the occasional mindless surfing, we haven't watched "live" TV for almost 10 years. Of course this causes some issue around the water fountain at work :gn


Must be nice having EvanS type money


IHT said:


> you only need the last lap for that one though. the other 499 laps don't matter and only put you to sleep.
> i think the "going in circles" thing is just a way to hypnotize ppl into thinking they are actually "racing".


I agree. I grew up watching it...my Dad loves it... Its not like it used to be...I pretty much scan thru it and watch the last 20 to 40 laps.


----------



## EvanS

Mad Hatter said:


> Got mine set to record Smurfs, :r Any questions why I spend a lot of time at CS?


Somebody seriously needs The Munsters Box Set 



ShawnP said:


> Man I remember growing up on them. LA LA LALA LA LA LA LALALA LA


I remember seeing Smurfs and thinking "oh lord help us from the generation that grows up watching this"

who knew I was prophet?


----------



## ShawnP

EvanS said:


> I remember seeing Smurfs and thinking "oh lord help us from the generation that grows up watching this"
> 
> who knew I was prophet?


Is that what you call yourself???? Smurfs ruled back in the day man. All this shows is your true age OLD MAN 

Shawn


----------



## IHT

Mad Hatter said:


> and anything with Charles Bronson.


coincidence: i've been watching "Once Upon a Time in the West" here at work - where he plays the harmonica all the time.

smurfs: any "robot chicken" fans out there? they have a skit where they combine a smurfs episode based on the movie "seven". hilarious.


----------



## Guest

Mad Hatter said:


> My sentiments exactly!
> anything with Charles Bronson.


"Death Hunt" "Death Wish III" :tu:tu:tu



IHT said:


> smurfs: any "robot chicken" fans out there? they have a skit where they combine a smurfs episode based on the movie "seven". hilarious.


Robot :chk is wack . I love most of the stuff they do on adult swim..

No Dvr here, we be cheap.


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> Somebody seriously needs The Munsters Box Set
> 
> Seen 'em all Evan
> 
> I remember seeing Smurfs and thinking "oh lord help us from the generation that grows up watching this"
> 
> who knew I was prophet?


My latest kick is Youtubing Masters of the Universe and Thundercats. You guys should do a search for *"Brokeback Snake Mountain"* Its a riot.

All hell, here ya go:






IHT said:


> coincidence: i've been watching "Once Upon a Time in the West" here at work - where he plays the harmonica all the time.
> 
> smurfs: any "robot chicken" fans out there? they have a skit where they combine a smurfs episode based on the movie "seven". hilarious.





Root said:


> "Death Hunt" "Death Wish III" :tu:tu:tu
> 
> Got about six Bronson movies recording this week: Three from Deathwish, Death Hunt and a couple of what sounded like indian movies Chato's Land and something else.
> 
> Robot :chk is wack . I love most of the stuff they do on adult swim..
> 
> No Dvr here, we be cheap.


I got ticked a couple weeks ago and was going to cancel my satellite. In the end I wound up getting a free DVR and a ten dollar credit off my bill each month for the next 12 months.

:tu


----------



## ShawnP

Mad what about VOLTRON (the lions of course)

Now that was some TV brother


----------



## Mad Hatter

ShawnP said:


> Mad what about VOLTRON (the lions of course)
> 
> Now that was some TV brother


I haven't gotten to that. All in good time. Were you a fan of the one with the lions or the one in outer space? I prefered the second but the lions were cool too.

I've also been watching a little Wagnerian opera on youtube too. I posted one but someone didn't appreciate it :r I guess it could be deemed "off topic". Next time I'll post the Bugs Bunny version Valkyries video aka "I Killed the Wittle Wabbit"


----------



## ShawnP

Mad Hatter said:


> I haven't gotten to that. All in good time. Were you a fan of the one with the lions or the one in outer space? I prefered the second but the lions were cool too.
> 
> I've also been watching a little Wagnerian opera on youtube too. I posted one but someone didn't appreciate it :r I guess it could be deemed "off topic". Next time I'll post the Bugs Bunny version Valkyries video aka "I Killed the Wittle Wabbit"


Lions all the way bro, hated the auto one. One that note it is confirmed LIVE ACTION Voltron Lion movie WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO

How about some old school Starvengers? ForceFive

Shawn


----------



## IHT

my favorite cartoon of all time:









and i guess they're making a movie about it with c. ricci as "trixie".


----------



## kheffelf

I saw the trailer for the movie, it looks really different.


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> my favorite cartoon of all time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i guess they're making a movie about it with c. ricci as "trixie".


That Trixie was a babe! My favorite from that era was Johnny Quest, and then in the early 80s Dungeons&Dragons.

I wish the jackasses in hollywood would leave our holy grails of cartoon history alone, but no, they couldn't stop at mocking our beloved comedies and dramas. Its only a matter of time until we get to see Chaka or Sigmund the Seamonster on the big screen?

Also: added James Garner to my "record all" setting. Let's hear it for James Rockford!


----------



## ShawnP

Mad Hatter said:


> That Trixie was a babe! My favorite from that era was Johnny Quest, and then in the early 80s Dungeons&Dragons.
> 
> I wish the jackasses in hollywood would leave our holy grails of cartoon history alone, but no, they couldn't stop at mocking our beloved comedies and dramas. Its only a matter of time until we get to see Chaka or Sigmund the Seamonster on the big screen?
> 
> Also: added James Garner to my "record all" setting. Let's hear it for James Rockford!


D&D I remember that cartoon, down a whirlpool in the amusement park and came up in the other world.

Uni (that little unicorn) got on my nerves though.

Haven't seen the speedracer trailer yet, going to look it up now.

Shawn


----------



## ShawnP

Ok just watched the trailer for SR and i'm not sure how I feel about the way they made this movie.

Shawn


----------



## Mad Hatter

I'm gonna have an RG of eleventy-seventy gillion or something if these :BS threads keep going. Somebody ding me.


----------



## dls

Haven't been around as much lately, been busy with this crap they call life. How's everyone been? :chk
(useless post I know)


----------



## tecnorobo

just stopping in to grumble greg because you said i could

grumble* I dont understand women *grumble


----------



## IHT

dls said:


> (useless post I know)


ah, but you're staying on topic. :tu



Mad Hatter said:


> I'm gonna have an RG of eleventy-seventy gillion or something if these :BS threads keep going.


how do you think all those other guys have huge RGs (not that it matters to many of us - it's the content of your posts)??


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> ah, but you're staying on topic. :tu
> 
> how do you think all those other guys have huge RGs (not that it matters to many of us - it's the content of your posts)??


Yeah, I wonder why they have RG set to work that way. I can see how it was but the way it is now doesn't make sense. I don't even know what mine is. I've never looked at it...... and don't tell me 'cause I don't want to know.

I was really hoping one of you guys would pick-up on the eleventy-seventy gillion thing. Maybe I'm the only one who knows how much a submarine costs


----------



## tecnorobo

IHT said:


> ah, but you're staying on topic. :tu
> 
> how do you think all those other guys have huge RGs (not that it matters to many of us - it's the content of your posts)??


Oh man.. don't lie Greg. Everyone knows that if there's anyone that cares about rg, it's you :tu


----------



## EvanS

smokehouse said:


> Must be nice having EvanS type money.


can't believe this took over a year to come back around and get used against me . But if someone was gonna do it, it would be Kevin :r

I see you all listing cartoons...Greg hit it with Speed Racer and Joe is right, Johnny Quest rocks.

But everything pales to the old Gigantor. Jimmy Sparks had THE life going on


----------



## IHT

tecnorobo said:


> Oh man.. don't lie Greg. Everyone knows that if there's anyone that cares about rg, it's you :tu


you missed my contest (which got sabotaged somehow). i was gonna give the pipe guys a week to ding me to hell and back, and whoever left the funniest negative RG comment was going to win.
somehow, all my negative comments were stripped from my profile the next day (and the only 3 ppl dinged me, 2 of which weren't pipe guys - but that was pretty funny anyway).

mad hatter: i know, it's not being used for what it was intended, but that's how it goes. some women use back massagers for... well... other things.


----------



## croatan

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to IHT again."

:r

p


----------



## ShawnP

Damn Mad since you feel that way I will have to ding your butt a few times :r

EvanS how old do you think we are man??? We don't remember cartoons from the 30's 


Ok on a serious note (as serious as this thread is anyway) how about Ultraman??? 

Shawn


----------



## IHT

ShawnP said:


> Ok on a serious note (as serious as this thread is anyway) how about Ultraman???
> 
> Shawn


there was a punk group from st. louis called "ultraman", and they had a song about "mr. yuk".

SPEED BUGGY!!



croatan said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to IHT again."
> 
> :r
> 
> p


did you know you get that same reply if you've TAKEN too much reputation in a 24 hour period?


----------



## croatan

IHT said:


> there was a punk group from st. louis called "ultraman", and they had a song about "mr. yuk".
> 
> SPEED BUGGY!!
> 
> did you know you get that same reply if you've TAKEN too much reputation in a 24 hour period?


Actually, I did know that


----------



## Mad Hatter

ShawnP said:


> Damn Mad since you feel that way I will have to ding your butt a few times :r
> 
> EvanS how old do you think we are man??? We don't remember cartoons from the 30's
> 
> Ok on a serious note (as serious as this thread is anyway) how about Ultraman???
> 
> Shawn


Just don't put me in the negative

I don't remember Ultraman. I do remember the Herculoids, Blue Falcon and Dog Wonder, Hong Kong Fooey, Tarzan and Spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaace Ghooooooooooooooooooost. Scooby Doo was always a fav. The first time I ever saw it was the one with the Phantom Racer and it scared me. I was three, maybe four. That one was spooky when I was a little kid. Johnny Quest was a little scarey too.


----------



## IHT

Mad Hatter said:


> Scooby Doo was always a fav. The first time I ever saw it was the one with *the Phantom Racer *and it scared me. I was three, maybe four. That one was spooky when I was a little kid.


:r

my first car we called 'the phantom cruiser' after that very episode. it was a '74 Monte Carlo with swivel buckets...


----------



## dls

I'm from the rocko's modern life and ren and stimpy generation, and all these "old guy" cartoons are making me glad for that.


----------



## IHT

ren and stimpy were awesome. their background music was great (old famous classical tunes).
i was singing "happy-happy joy-joy" to my wife just last night, until she hit me. :sl
nothing like some magic nose goblins either... "no sir, i didn't like it."


----------



## Blaylock-cl

My favorite cartoon growing up starred Rocket “Rocky” J. Squirrel and Bullwinkle J. Moose, from Frostbite Falls, Minnesota. It was with loaded with zany characters…Dudley Do Right, “Mr. Peabody and Sherman“ traveling back in time, and spies...Boris and Natasha.

Good stuff I tell ya! :tu


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Thundarr the Barbarian was a favorite of mine. The chick was HOT!! The second rate Chewbacca character was pretty bad though. There was a Dungeons and Dragons cartoon for awhile...until all those playing D&D were labeled satanists and my Mom freaked out! GI Joe, Thundercats, Transformers...oh yeah...He-Man!


----------



## ButchA

My favorite has always been Marvin the Martian...


Remember his hilarious antics about an "Illudium PU-36 Explosive Space Modulator"? :r


----------



## IHT

Blake Lockhart said:


> My favorite cartoon growing up starred Rocket "Rocky" J. Squirrel and Bullwinkle J. Moose, from Frostbite Falls, Minnesota. It was with loaded with zany characters&#8230;Dudley Do Right, "Mr. Peabody and Sherman" traveling back in time, and spies...Boris and Natasha.
> 
> Good stuff I tell ya! :tu


watch it now, as an adult, and it's even better.
i was stuck in germany back in the 90s on an exercise, and someone had a VHS collection of all the rocky and bullwinkle episodes. we laughed our asses off all night.


----------



## kvm

IHT said:


> my favorite cartoon of all time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i guess they're making a movie about it with c. ricci as "trixie".


Wow a trip back in time, Speedracer I used to watch it while eating breakfast before school everyday. Top notch graphics. :r


----------



## IHT

kvm said:


> Wow a trip back in time, Speedracer I used to watch it while eating breakfast before school everyday. Top notch graphics. :r


:r
so did i, that's how i knew it was time to turn off the TV and run to school.
i always tried to get my shoes to make that "clippity-clappity" sound like his did on the pavement when he ran.


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> :r
> 
> my first car we called 'the phantom cruiser' after that very episode. it was a '74 Monte Carlo with swivel buckets...


Swivel buckets, eh? You didn't get those out of a bass boat did ya?

My first car was a 4 door 1972 Chrysler Newport. We called it the Battle Beast because it looked like a post-apocalyptic cruiser from the Mad Max movies 

But for post-apocalypse I'd agree with DogsPlayinPoker - Thundar the Barbarian all the way. Man! The whole world looked like someone hit it with an intergalactic space modulator


----------



## Blaylock-cl

IHT said:


> watch it now, as an adult, and it's even better.
> i was stuck in germany back in the 90s on an exercise, and someone had a VHS collection of all the rocky and bullwinkle episodes. we laughed our asses off all night.


I'll bet. I can still remember those "Fractured Fairy Tales"!


----------



## IHT

Mad Hatter said:


> The whole world looked like someone hit it with an intergalactic space modulator


or, maybe they just hosted an "intergallactic kegger" like in the MIB movie??









or after he got all drunk.


----------



## mparker

For me I could not miss Tom and Jerry. Love the cat and mouse chase and how Jerry always out smarted Tom.

Now as an adult with children I could strangle Barney, Dora the Explorer, Thomas The Tank Engine and The Wiggles my god every time they are on I want to throw the t.v in the street.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

mparker said:


> ... and The Wiggles my god every time they are on I want to throw the t.v in the street.


Ah come on...You mean to tell me you don't like *"Hot Potato, Hot Potato"*!!! 

(over and over and over)
:r


----------



## IHT

Blake Lockhart said:


> Ah come on...You mean to tell me you don't like *"Hot Potato, Hot Potato"*!!!
> 
> (over and over and over)
> :r


what makes this so very sad for you is that YOU KNOW IT.
:r


----------



## Blaylock-cl

IHT said:


> what makes this so very sad for you is that YOU KNOW IT.
> :r


Not only do we know it, but we can *dance it*...many times for my nephew and neice.


----------



## tzaddi

I may have come to the cartoon fest a little late but all of this talk got me thinking about Baby Huey, Herman & Catnip the *Harveytoons* crowd. That includes Casper & Little Audrey.


----------



## EvanS

C'mon and see see see
Tennessee Tuxedo

See see see
Tennessee Tuxedo

He will be...
Parachuting for your pleasure
Sailing seas in search of treasure
Anything so he can measure....up to men.


Tennessee Tuxedo will NOT fail


----------



## Cheeto

I'm playing around with the idea of changing my major to forestry instead of psychology. What do you guys think about that?


----------



## Savvy

I've done both Alan...haha, currently still doing the Conservation one though...


----------



## smokehouse

Cheeto said:


> I'm playing around with the idea of changing my major to forestry instead of psychology. What do you guys think about that?


I would go with forestry. Nature is way easier to figure out and deal with compared to people.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Cheeto said:


> I'm playing around with the idea of changing my major to forestry instead of psychology. What do you guys think about that?


It seems like lots of people change their major from psych to something else. I dropped it because it just wasn't up my alley. But before you decide Alan, maybe you should tell us about your mother.....................
:r


----------



## Guest

Cheeto said:


> I'm playing around with the idea of changing my major to forestry instead of psychology. What do you guys think about that?


First, my BS is Forestry. I have yet to make $1 off that degree. My wife does make money with her Forestry degree but she got her Phd. I loved school and was very good at the practical side of things . I did win a couple of awards for my work along the way. Alot of the stuff is hard to picture but once you get into it, the natural world opens up and its fun stuff(like the art of death). Jobs after you're done on the other hand can be very hard to find and you really need a MS to open any door. If you would like to ask more questions PM me. I'm sure i or my wife who is a forestry professor would be glad to help.


----------



## IHT

Cheeto said:


> I'm playing around with the idea of changing my major to forestry instead of psychology. What do you guys think about that?


sounds great, there are all kinds of jobs available for forestry guys up in Oregon and Montana. wish i was one, i'd be up there now.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Cheeto said:


> I'm playing around with the idea of changing my major to forestry instead of psychology. What do you guys think about that?


You have to consider what you want to do with yourself with the rest of your life... I'm assuming your desire to major in forestry stems from a sincere passion for forests? Otherwise you may want to consider something more general.

Me, I'm a biology and finance major. Lately I've been finding the finance more appealing but I still plan on using the biology degree in some capacity. It's all about what you want to do.


----------



## kheffelf

Cheeto said:


> I'm playing around with the idea of changing my major to forestry instead of psychology. What do you guys think about that?


All I know is that this is my fourth year in school, I am credited as a Junior and I have had four majors. The first was Economics, then Political Science, and then Elementary Education, and now General Studies. I still have no idea what I want to do and I am 21, will be 22 in Feb, I know I probably have two years of school left because of all the major bull crap I have done. I do know I want to do Teach for America but that is all I know. I guess my advice is you will probably change your major again, study what you like and go from there. That is why my advisor told me to do a General Studies degree for now, heck I might even be able to minor in film.


----------



## Cheeto

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. And Root I'll probably hit you up with a pm later. I've changed my major before, but changing to forestry would be a little tougher. It would mean going to a school that offers the degree, more than likely out of state. I've always been happiest dealing with the wild though and i think the degree is something I really want to pursue. I'll have to do some more research.


----------



## IHT

kheffelf said:


> I still have no idea what I want to do and I am 21, will be 22 in Feb,


i'm 37, still don't know what i want to do.


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> i'm 37, still don't know what i want to do.


It cracks me up listening to kids talk. All I know at 36 is that I want to do something I'm not already doing. I guess someone in their fifties ir sixties can have a good laugh at that too. Evan?


----------



## JacksonCognac

I guess my point was have some general idea. Obviously studying both biology and finance (what many would say is a weird combination) isn't the most specific of studies - but I know I like biology and have some capacity for research and I know that I like money and can work with numbers well enough. If I wind up in one or both fields, I think I will be in a pretty decent position. 

I think the trick is to not limit yourself. I would be afraid that by committing to something very specific I could rob myself the potential to do something else. But then again, commitment is something I've always had problems with.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Cheeto said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions guys. And Root I'll probably hit you up with a pm later. I've changed my major before, but changing to forestry would be a little tougher. It would mean going to a school that offers the degree, more than likely out of state. I've always been happiest dealing with the wild though and i think the degree is something I really want to pursue. I'll have to do some more research.


I agree with Root, but keep an open mind. I work for a civil engineering firm, and the head of our environmental assessment dept. has a forestry degree. He does tests on all aspects of environmental impacts. You might also consider doing consultant work. I do know the forestry service here is always hiring....and for good money. Just a few thoughts.


----------



## kvm

Mad Hatter said:


> It cracks me up listening to kids talk. All I know at 36 is that I want to do something I'm not already doing. I guess someone in their fifties ir sixties can have a good laugh at that too. Evan?


You have to wonder how many of us EVER know what we want to do. Seems most of us just somehow end up doing something we never really planned on. I'm 54 and in May I'm closing down my computer service business. I don't know what I want to do or what I'm going to do, but I'd like to do something other than computers.


----------



## Mad Hatter

kvm said:


> You have to wonder how many of us EVER know what we want to do. Seems most of us just somehow end up doing something we never really planned on. I'm 54 and in May I'm closing down my computer service business. I don't know what I want to do or what I'm going to do, but I'd like to do something other than computers.


Amen Kman. This isn't the world I was promised :r Boohoohoo Oh Boohoohoohoohoo. Don't get me wrong. I love my job three months of the year , but the 9 months I actually have to work detract from enjoyment


----------



## IHT

you're 54???

no shit?
your pic smokin a cigar makes you look like you're 18.


----------



## [OT] Loki

damn post whores on this site...greg, thanks for keeping them in check down here and I'm sorry I attracted them down here with my post


----------



## Blaylock-cl

[OT] Loki said:


> damn post whores on this site...greg, thanks for keeping them in check down here and I'm sorry I attracted them down here with my post


I thought your post was "on point"...if "they" want to come down, any post thread would be fair game. IMO.


----------



## Spongy

Could have been the topic title, as that could lead them to believe it's cigar related. He edited the title to show (pipe) in it though.


----------



## EvanS

Mad Hatter said:


> It cracks me up listening to kids talk. All I know at 36 is that I want to do something I'm not already doing. I guess someone in their fifties ir sixties can have a good laugh at that too. Evan?


:r Yeah, I wanna try something new too, maybe like see how hard it is to get my *47* year-old foot out of your arse :fu

Don't feel too bad guys, I never really knew what I wanted to do. Got an AAS in Electronics from a Jr college and went to work in the field. Didn't care for it too much but quickly moved into the telecomm realm and have never looked back. So 25 years later I feel quite fortunate to enjoy what I do. In my particular telecomm experience I am constantly working and talking with people from all over the country and the world, so the career has never been boring, even if the job itself was sometimes.

But I really do wonder about you all that are putting out some chunks of change for your educations. Seems that would really add a layer of pressure to pick the "right" thing. I never had that and know it would not have sat well with me. It would be almost, in my mind, like being told "you have to do this". But I admire all of your perseverance.


----------



## Mad Hatter

[OT] Loki said:


> damn post whores on this site...greg, thanks for keeping them in check down here and I'm sorry I attracted them down here with my post


You should apologise to us all Loki. Next time you have a serious question please take it to the "Everything But" forum.

Thank you (in advance)


----------



## kvm

IHT said:


> you're 54???
> 
> no shit?
> your pic smokin a cigar makes you look like you're 18.


You must mean my avatar. Yep that's from senior prom. :r


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Open Thread*



IHT said:


> kind of like a "pipe banter thread"? i think i had a whopping 1 post in all those "banter" threads in the everything but area, even when i had to read it as the moderator...
> 
> that's cool with me, unless all the fuggin post whores from the rest of the board show up, then i'll have issues with it. fly-by, smart-ass, 1 liners that add nothing to the conversation are not what i'm (and i'm sure most of you) are here for.
> 
> with that:
> *i started a blog today, had been meaning to for over a year, just never sat down to do it. i have 1 test post, and that's it. i have no clue why i made it, and i don't know if i'll tell anyone the address... who knows.*




So, when are you planning on using that blog? :r


----------



## dls

God I love this place, all of a sudden I feel very fortunate that at 19 I (think) I know what I want to do, and I'm on the road to it. Regardless, there will always be pipe's around to get me through :r


----------



## IHT

*Re: Open Thread*



Mad Hatter said:


> So, when are you planning on using that blog? :r


i have, you all just don't know the address. :tg
it's not one on CS...
i can't access it while i'm at work, either. blocked.


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Open Thread*



IHT said:


> i have, you all just don't know the address. :tg
> it's not one on CS...
> i can't access it while i'm at work, either. blocked.


 :gnBastage!


----------



## ultramag

*Re: Open Thread*



IHT said:


> i have, you all just don't know the address. :tg
> it's not one on CS...
> i can't access it while i'm at work, either. blocked.


A likely story. :hn


----------



## IHT

*Re: Open Thread*



ultramag said:


> A likely story. :hn


then you can count that $50 as a down payment for not banning yer ass, chad.
:r

seriously, i'll mail it back to you. couldn't find what i was looking for...


----------



## ultramag

*Re: Open Thread*



IHT said:


> then you can count that $50 as a down payment for not banning yer ass, chad.
> :r
> 
> seriously, i'll mail it back to you. couldn't find what i was looking for...


Damn, you're kinda testy today.  I can't believe you couldn't find us anything to buy over there. Oh well, I guess I'll have to figure out something else to do with it now. p

I recently made a purchase that required me to set up Paypal Greg. If it is easier for you I can PM you my paypal info and we can just do it that way. No worries either way.


----------



## [OT] Loki

*Re: Open Thread*

I bought a nibo pipe lighter today. the one that looks like an old boy. so far so good


----------



## [OT] Loki

*Re: Open Thread*

I think I smoked a little too much today......5 bowls and a cigar in the span of 6ish hours, 4 bowls back to back...I could do a body shot off a stripper, smoke an acid and eat a lime and still not taste it


----------



## Mad Hatter

[OT] Loki said:


> I bought a nibo pipe lighter today. the one that looks like an old boy. so far so good





[OT] Loki said:


> I think I smoked a little too much today......5 bowls and a cigar in the span of 6ish hours, 4 bowls back to back...I could do a body shot off a stripper, smoke an acid and eat a lime and still not taste it


I guess you just wanted to try out that new lighter :tu Smoked my share yesterday too. About 12 degrees outside and had to crawl under the house to unfreeze the main water pipe. Watched some TV, had a few smokes and tried to keep the house warm and not too dry. Probably will do the same today


----------



## rehbas21

The thermometer is reading 8 degrees right now as I get ready for my first ski trip of the year. Will be skiing from 2 til 10 this evening with temps expected to stay in the single digits. We had planned to go last weekend but it was in the low 60's. It just amazes me how quickly and drastically the weather has changed. Wish me luck...I haven't been in a couple years. 

Anyone else enjoy skiing or boarding?


----------



## OilMan

Temp is 11 degrees here right now. I am heading to the lake. Yup, going to the lake to mark some GPS points. Things I do for fishing


----------



## tzaddi

*Re: Open Thread*



[OT] Loki said:


> I think I smoked a little too much today......5 bowls and a cigar in the span of 6ish hours, 4 bowls back to back...I could do a body shot off a stripper, smoke an acid and eat a lime and still not taste it


I will take that as a thumbs up review of the new Nibo lighter. Thanks for going the distance for the rest of us.


----------



## IHT

had to drive from KC down to Emporia and back this morning.
left around 7;20am, started my bowl of Three Nuns in a small Stanny... lasted over 1h 15mins!!
on the drive back, started a bowl of GLP Fillmore in a Stanny pot at 9:30am, and finished it around 10:55am!!

holy shinto, batman, for those two small bowls, i can't believe they both lasted so dang long.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Mad Hatter said:


> I guess you just wanted to try out that new lighter :tu


The lighter actually was only used on one bowl. I went from one shop in the morning, pipe herf, to a second shop for a podcast. Saw the lighter, said what the hell got the lighter and used it on my last bowl which i couldn't taste at all. It seems like a decent enough piece so far.


----------



## Cheeto

I'm about to go surprise my girlfriend at work with some flowers and take her out to lunch. It's funny what a good girl can do to ya:bl

oh and the fact that she works near one of my favorite B&Ms has nothing to do with it :BS


----------



## [OT] Loki

cheeto, 
NICE. make sure you spend more on yourself then you did her.




I think i'm going to get a naked root pipe as my next one


----------



## Guest

[OT] Loki said:


> I think *i'm going to get a naked root* pipe as my next one


I don't look good naked.

I suggest i wear clothes if i'm to be put on a pipe..


----------



## Nutiket_32

Its about 15 degrees, with the wind chill right above zero, last night when I went to the hookah bar it was about -10 wind chill. Me and the two guys I'm staying with next year just signed our lease, 3 bed 3 bath apartment, pretty nice. You can tell its in Morgantown though, they gave each of us a bottle opener before we left. Can't wait to move in and get out of the dorm, but the lease doesn't begin till 8/15. Right now I'm listening to the Wolfe Tones concert dvd (Irish folk/traditional, but rather Republican - in the non-US sense - / political than something like the Dubliners.) About to read half a chapter of psychology 101 (sigh) and then some of Stephen Gerrards autobiography (much better)


----------



## [OT] Loki

Nutiket, i'm pming you now


----------



## Mad Hatter

Root said:


> I don't look good naked.
> 
> I suggest i wear clothes if i'm to be put on a pipe..


 You're absolutely wicked


----------



## Bones

Nutiket_32 said:


> Right now I'm listening to the Wolfe Tones concert dvd (Irish folk/traditional, but rather Republican - in the non-US sense - / political than something like the Dubliners.)


I have been listening to the same type of music for the past hour or so.
Wind chill just under 0 and snowing here.
I wish it would warm up so I could go outside and enjoy a pipe.


----------



## IHT

hold off on sending me any PMs, please.
i'm 99% full, which is 497 of my 500. i'll spend tomorrow whittling it down to 100 or so that i normally keep (and then should save - but i'm on so many different computers all the time).


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> hold off on sending me any PMs, please.
> i'm 99% full, which is 497 of my 500. i'll spend tomorrow whittling it down to 100 or so that i normally keep (and then should save - but i'm on so many different computers all the time).


Dang someone is popular.


----------



## IHT

kheffelf said:


> Dang someone is popular.


or a pack rat.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

IHT said:


> or a pack rat.


Don't flatter him K. It's probably all the people pm'ing him because he never answers his phone.....:tu


----------



## IHT

???
you haven't called me in months.
unless you just tried calling while i was in the garage smoking the BR #4. :tu


----------



## EvanS

Kayak_Rat said:


> Don't flatter him K. It's probably all the people pm'ing him because he never answers his phone.....:tu


hey Zack, those PM's could be pretty old and piling up. There is a GOOD 3 seconds between selecting the PM and pressing the DELETE button. That's an eternity in which one could get distracted.


----------



## IHT

some are actually kept because they deal with important issues on CS. like members who try to rip other members off, or complaints from pipe members that they haven't gotten what they paid for from another member, or someone didn't get their SPS package (for example), or the upcoming CS forum pipe '08, the forum tobacco, phone numbers, people bitching cuz i deleted their posts and i just want to keep those so i remember who the real dipshits on here really are...

when you factor in that i get (on some days) close to 20 PMs a day, and if i respond to all 20, that's 40 PMs. in 13 days i'd be over the size limit (mods have 500 PM limit).


----------



## IHT

serious enough post forthcoming (just wanted to use the word "forthcoming"):

lately we've been getting phone calls from lawyers about my ex-wife. key facts are: i filed for divorce in '96 after a year of hell. finalized in June of '96. last contact with said witch was Sep '96 when i hung up the phone, called the phone company, changed my # and made it unlisted, then sent her a letter (after i got to upstate NY on a business trip) telling her to leave me alone. haven't seen/heard from her since.
okay, so we've been getting these calls at my current residence. A) she's never lived here; B) i bought the house in 2000, 4 years after the divorce and no contact; C) why won't they listen to me when i say "she never lived here, i don't know where she is, if i did, i'd help you track that c*nt down!" 

so, i answer the phone sometimes when we get "unknown caller" or "blocked call".

tonight, i answered a "blocked call". it was some youngin who knew my 1st name. he went on that he was my neighbor, harold ______. i chuckled a bit, because this young (sounded pre-teen) doesn't know that my neighbor is 96 years old and was in bed HOURS ago. so, i ask, "what's your address again?" he rattled it off... impressed that this kid did his homework, i play along, still chuckling aloud.

seems "harold" wants to talk to me about my belongings on his property!!?? so, i said, "tell ya what, i'll be out on the front porch in 5 minutes and you can show me." he said, fine.
i told my wife, got a chuckle, put on my jacket and walked out front at the 5 minute mark.

nobody. 

so, back to helping my son with his homework.

then... "ding=dong" front doorbell, at 9:30pm???
the cops???!!! i thought, "well, the step-son has been here the past few weeks, but he hasn't been outside in a few days..."
seems they got a phone call about a disturbance over personal property here... :r
so, the prank caller went so far as to call the local police on it as well. i said, "what was their caller ID" after i explained about the crank call i had 15 minutes prior? i guess the call was reported as a "3rd party" call from outside the city limits...

i guess my 4 lawn chairs were reportedly chucked in his back yard??? 

if you all don't know, it's barely been above freezing in KC the past few weeks, ice/snow mix hasn't melted off since i got home. 

my 96 yr old neighbor can't get to his backyard without help and a perfectly dry environment because the back part of his house is like an earth home... my lawn chairs are made of Iron, and i had just scraped off my deck after work for my 2 dogs' safety.

the 2 dogs would've gone ape-spit over anyone on our deck - hell, they're barking at the door right now... better take a look.


----------



## cigar_040

Damn .....you need a good smoke after all that !!


----------



## [OT] Loki

greg, that was me, i'm sorry...





actually it wasn't and I was just trying to make you laugh. that's some weird crap right there


----------



## IHT

well... spent the last 20 minutes next door with the police and the neighbors grandkids (who are still in their 40s).

seems there's a lot more info... jeez....

dogs were barking cuz the grandkids showed up to check on teh house (guess the old guy is in "assisted living").

gramps is in a home, phone is disconnected... the prank caller has to know that gramps and the grandkids are related, although they have different names, cuz they called the grandkids #... they gave them the same story they gave me (lawnchairs thrown in the front yard). seems gramps daughter is the one who called the cops, cuz she was concerned (phone is in grandsons name there as well).

odd... they did a LOT of homework for this crank call... now i know i have my first name in the new phone book, which sucks. i thought it use to be only my initials??


----------



## IHT

more info i've been meaning to talk about since i got back from germany....

1) CS forum pipe tobacco: what is the status? i get asked that often. 
as far as i know, the tobacco was TINNED in late Nov. I got the artwork in mid-Dec, took it directly to McClellands when i was finally given an addy. put the disc directly in Mike's dirty hands (they were brown with tobacco stains - and working in that building must be like heaven, the aroma when they opened the door was amazing).
it comes down to letting the vendor we're using know that the tobacco is tinned/labeled and ready to ship, and then making sure that some other stuff is taken care of (how's it going to be sold, etc.)

so, please don't ask to me expand on it - that's all i can say and all i know right now.

2) my wife has been pretty much bed-ridden since i left for germany. i didn't know that until i got home. she's on short term disability with something going on with her back. she is in a lot of pain. my chiropractor told her he'd be amazed if the MRI didn't show she had two ruptured discs.
well, MRI didn't show that, just spinal column narrowing (forgto the medical term), and that she has deginerative discs. 
so, she's on some pain meds for a bit while i'm gone, they don't work good enough. our "quack" of a doctor thinks she's fishing for pain meds and won't prescribe any more (yet my wife never goes to a dr unless she has to, and is even a highly skilled ER /trauma nurse working the most active shift in the most active trauma unit in KC - she deals with that crap all the time). she has 3 to 5 LARGE lumps on her back where her muscles have knotted up so much she can't lay on her back. when i even try to put an icy hot patch on her back, she winces in pain.
tonight, she was even in tears over how much pain she was in... she wasn't like that for labor....

i know some back pain, it sucks, i live with it all the time... she's vowed to never give me sh*t again...

all i want is for something to get done so she can move and get better.... my time management skills suck, and now i'm doing everything plus try to take care of her, but there's nothing i an do other than apply lotion gently, get her something to drink, drive her to a dr's appt, etc

(and damnit, i'm sick of this keyboard. while i was gone, someone broke off my backspace key.) 

so, if i'm a little slow in responding, i may be a bit busy at the moment. granted, i'm on here a lot. and sitting here doing nothing at home, i manage to sit HERE - it gives me something to do other than laundry, dishes, cooking, homework, cleaning, and other general bitch-boy work.

oh, a #3) did PA pass their smoking ban last year? i'm headed back to the Hershey area in Feb/Mar, and my flucked up company put us up in a Marriott owned hotel (= non-smoking rooms only). so, i gotta find me a nice pub/bar that allows smoking, cuz i'm not standing outside in PA in Feb/Mar.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Greg, 
PA did pass a smoking law only to have it repealed about 12 hours later. I'm sure there has to be a b&m in the area to smoke at. If not call around to a few places and see what they say...any chance you can stop at pittsburgh or state college, I'd love to get a smoke in with you


----------



## IHT

i have no clue what direction those would be in from hershey/harrisburg. if i had time off, i'd do it, but i don't get time off.
i noticed that some of the places in hershey say "smoke-free". how hard is it to find a nice little irish pub in that area? i'm only familiar with the hospital from my last trip.


----------



## physiognomy

IHT said:


> well... spent the last 20 minutes next door with the police and the neighbors grandkids (who are still in their 40s).
> 
> seems there's a lot more info... jeez....


That sounds messed up Greg. Hit a little close to home because I've had similar experience a couple of times with prank calls directed at older folk. Police told my neighbors back home that they had a run of similar complaints... Turns out that people were trying to spook older home owners into selling their homes. Not sure it makes much sense here with the current real estate market, but anything is possible.

I hope your wife has some respite from her back pain soon. My thoughts go out to you both.


----------



## EvanS

wow IHT - you sure live an exciting life!! I wonder what's up with that? Sounds like a little much for simply a crank call. I smell fish....

Man, you mentioned your wife's back a while ago, I had no idea it was that bad. Sure hope she gets some safe relief soon


----------



## smokehouse

Greg sorry to hear about the wife. Hope she gets well soon.

I don't get prank calls, but my house has been shot at with a BB gun twice. 
First time was about a year ago and my truck was outside so they pegged that shattering my back window and my tall gate. Last month my front living room window(biggest one on the house besides the doorwall in back) was shot at leaving 3 nice holes. I mean what the Fluck. Why me. 
I want to move but the economy here sucks and the housing market is crap now.:hn


----------



## Nutiket_32

Hope your wife gets to feeling better Greg. Im looking forward to the CS blend.

OT Loki, do you know of a pub in pittsburgh called Finnigans Wake, and whether it is 18 or 21 to get in there? There is a concert I'd like to see at the end of February there.

I smoked another bowl of 07 CC, just cant seem to get into it. Bland is the only way I can describe it.


----------



## [OT] Loki

IHT said:


> i have no clue what direction those would be in from hershey/harrisburg. if i had time off, i'd do it, but i don't get time off.
> i noticed that some of the places in hershey say "smoke-free". how hard is it to find a nice little irish pub in that area? i'm only familiar with the hospital from my last trip.


greg,
they would both be west. I've never been to the hershey area that I can remember however it shouldn't be too hard to find a place to smoke. Most bars still allow it, but if they allow the good stuff that is the question


----------



## [OT] Loki

Nutiket_32 said:


> Hope your wife gets to feeling better Greg. Im looking forward to the CS blend.
> 
> OT Loki, do you know of a pub in pittsburgh called Finnigans Wake, and whether it is 18 or 21 to get in there? There is a concert I'd like to see at the end of February there.
> 
> I smoked another bowl of 07 CC, just cant seem to get into it. Bland is the only way I can describe it.


all bars in pittsburgh are 21+ unless they say "all ages show" or "18 and over". I know some bars in state college have a split level design to keep the age groups seperate for concerts. I don't go out drinking much in pittsburgh because I have a very strong no drinking and driving policy for myself and if I can't walk there or get a ride, it's just not worth it for me.


----------



## ShawnP

Work sucks

I'm just sitting here wishing I was cool like EvanS and had IHT money.

Wow how things would be different :tu

Shawn


----------



## smokehouse

ShawnP said:


> Work sucks
> 
> I'm just sitting here wishing I was cool like EvanS and had IHT money.
> 
> Wow how things would be different :tu
> 
> Shawn


:r

I am kind of wishin I had EvanS type money. IHT said he dosen't have a DVR and Evan has like 5 or 6 HD DVR's.


----------



## ShawnP

smokehouse said:


> :r
> 
> I am kind of wishin I had EvanS type money. IHT said he dosen't have a DVR and Evan has like 5 or 6 HD DVR's.


Good point smokehouse.

Let me flip flop that then.

I want to be cool like IHT and have EvanS type money  But not be as old as Evan :chk


----------



## Mad Hatter

smokehouse said:


> :r
> 
> I am kind of wishin I had EvanS type money. IHT said he dosen't have a DVR and Evan has like 5 or 6 HD DVR's.


I'm wishin' too man......:r Hopefully I won't have to lose my hair to get it.


----------



## [OT] Loki

My new lighter broke yesterday. I went to play with it...because that's what I do.....and the damn cap came off in my hand. This is the old boy knock off so it's the part that flips up and if I push it down it'll work. the shop I bought it from has offered to send me a new one


----------



## Infin1ty

You know I feel bad, because I got a new pipe lighter for christmas from my secret santa, and I've yet to use it, because I can't find the time to go buy butane! :r. 

Gunna have to see if I can pick up a can this weekend and finally smoke a bowl!


----------



## Infin1ty

[OT] Loki said:


> My new lighter broke yesterday. I went to play with it...because that's what I do.....


:r, I couldn't tell you how many lighters I've broke because I spent to much time playing with them. I have to fill my Zippo up almost every other day because I'm constantly lighting it.


----------



## dls

ShawnP said:


> Good point smokehouse.
> 
> Let me flip flop that then.
> 
> I want to be *cool like IHT* and have EvanS type money  But not be as old as Evan :chk


You should put some serious thought into what you typed there...

Just kidding, you know you're my favorite mean old guy, IHT.


----------



## IHT

dls said:


> Just kidding, you know you're my favorite mean *old guy*, IHT.


:r
that's funny. i guess that's why my dad use to laugh when i said he was old and he was in his 30s.

whipper snappers.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

IHT said:


> :r
> that's funny. i guess that's why my dad use to laugh when i said he was old and he was in his 30s.
> 
> whipper snappers.


I actually enjoy being an "old man" with a little sense instead of a dipshit prepubescent with absolutely none. Kids nowadays really worry me.:mn


----------



## dls

dogsplayinpoker said:


> I actually enjoy being an "old man" with a little sense instead of a dipshit prepubescent with absolutely none. Kids nowadays really worry me.:mn


The sad thing is, my own generation worries me. I look around and think "These are the people who will be running the world in a decade or so? Damn it."


----------



## IHT

dls said:


> The sad thing is, my own generation worries me. I look around and think "These are the people who will be running the world in a decade or so? Damn it."


same thing we say, too. :hn


----------



## ShawnP

Sitting here at work today wishing EvanS would just come out of the closet and I had IHT money.


Shawn


----------



## IHT

whittled the PM inbox down to 135.


----------



## cigar_040

Waiting on patients to show up...........playing around with the pipe stand project.


----------



## Mad Hatter

dls said:


> The sad thing is, my own generation worries me. I look around and think "These are the people who will be running the world in a decade or so? Damn it."


That's ok dude. My generation worries me and soon they'll be running the country.


----------



## replicant_argent

anyone want to place a wager in which election we will have a President with a tongue stud, an ugly ass tribal tatt, and body piercings they can't show off at a primary?


Side bet for which party they will belong to.
:mn:bn


----------



## dayplanner

ShawnP said:


> Sitting here at work today wishing EvanS would just come out of the closet and I had IHT money.
> 
> Shawn


I've got to be reading this wrong......


----------



## Mad Hatter

replicant_argent said:


> anyone want to place a wager in which election we will have a President with a tongue stud, an ugly ass tribal tatt, and body piercings they can't show off at a primary?
> 
> Side bet for which party they will belong to.
> :mn:bn


Too political, Pete. :sl Good to see you though.

Hank Hill for President!


----------



## ShawnP

carbonbased_al said:


> I've got to be reading this wrong......


Why? :r


----------



## dayplanner

ShawnP said:


> Why? :r


I didn't know you had such feelings about Evan, that's all :r


----------



## ShawnP

carbonbased_al said:


> I didn't know you had such feelings about Evan, that's all :r


I don't :r But I feel bad for him knowing he is just keeping all those feelings in and scared to tell us.

TELL US Evan we will still love ya bro :chk

Shawn


----------



## Nutiket_32

dls said:


> The sad thing is, my own generation worries me. I look around and think "These are the people who will be running the world in a decade or so? Damn it."


very much agree. Most of the people I see (I live in an honors dorm) are extremely intelligent and training to be doctors and engineers, but a scary amount of them lack any common sense.


----------



## dayplanner

ShawnP said:


> I don't :r But I feel bad for him knowing he is just keeping all those feelings in and scared to tell us.
> 
> TELL US Evan we will still love ya bro :chk
> 
> Shawn


Ok. The IHT comment threw me off, I was thinking something else lol.


----------



## ShawnP

carbonbased_al said:


> Ok. The IHT comment threw me off, I was thinking something else lol.


Nah just want his money is all. No matter what I'm thinking about I always want IHT type money.

1pm 2 more hours to go here is helllllllllllllllllllllllllll :tu


----------



## IHT

Nutiket_32 said:


> very much agree. Most of the people I see (I live in an honors dorm) are extremely intelligent and training to be doctors and engineers, but a scary amount of them lack any common sense.


ever notice that the jackasses you run into are all poly-sci/debate type people?? they learn enough to think they're smart and dangerous, and practice being assholes about it in another class. <--- my best friend was that way after his car accident ruined his chances of being a doctor.


----------



## smokehouse

Played Hooky today and went to the Auto Show here in Detroit. Love the New Corvette :dr.
Didn't see anything else special besides a lot of over priced crappy gas mileage cars and trucks. Still want a Chevy Silverado Crew Cab for my next Truck.


----------



## dls

IHT said:


> ever notice that the jackasses you run into are all poly-sci/debate type people?? they learn enough to think they're smart and dangerous, and practice being assholes about it in another class. <--- my best friend was that way after his car accident ruined his chances of being a doctor.


:r I have a couple friends who were in debate during high school, and while one of them wasn't like that at all, the other was a complete ... you know what.


----------



## solafid3

IHT said:


> ever notice that the jackasses you run into are all poly-sci/debate type people?? they learn enough to think they're smart and dangerous, and practice being assholes about it in another class. <--- my best friend was that way after his car accident ruined his chances of being a doctor.


Hey I'll let you know now that I'm a Psych major and still very much an asshole


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Nutiket_32 said:


> very much agree. Most of the people I see (I live in an honors dorm) are extremely intelligent and training to be doctors and *engineers*, but a scary amount of them lack any common sense.


I work with an office of Engineers who have no common sense.....and herf with one.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Was it Mark Twain who said "There's nothing common about common sense"? He said that over 120 years ago. Some things never change.


----------



## Guest

Kayak_Rat said:


> I work with an office of Engineers who have no common sense......


I know what you mean having once worked in a an office full of Civil Engineers as a surveyor. Like i need a 5 acre topo on a mountain covered in brush with 1/2 foot elevations in a day or the like of making water flow up hill (ie $10,000 drain inlet at the crest of a hill on a street).


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Root said:


> I know what you mean having once worked in a an office full of Civil Engineers as a surveyor. Like i need a 5 acre topo on a mountain covered in brush with 1/2 foot elevations in a day or the like of making water flow up hill (ie $10,000 drain inlet at the crest of a hill on a street).


Same place, different positions. I would be the guy drafting the $10,000 drain.....ROFL. I did enjoy my run in the survey dept.....thinking hard about going back. You, RGD, and I need to get on skype one night......he is always giving me crap about the GPS units we use, something about using a piece of coal and some slate to record elevations doesnt work for me. :tu


----------



## ShawnP

Good morning Pipers p


Shawn


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Mornin'. Got some Sumatran brewing and a bowl of Cumberland smouldering. 
Life is grand!!


----------



## ShawnP

Sounds like a good start to the morning.

I just brewed some coffee and sitting back relaxing on my 1st day of vacation :tu

Later this morning I will be running to the PO to send off a package for Baldy then coming home and packing a bowl of McClelland 5100 p


Life is good bro no doubt

Shawn


----------



## smokehouse

Good Morning all. Drinking some yummy Honduran CoEthat I roasted yesterday.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

ShawnP said:


> Sounds like a good start to the morning.
> 
> I just brewed some coffee and sitting back relaxing on my 1st day of vacation :tu
> 
> Later this morning I will be running to the PO to send off a package for Baldy then coming home and packing a bowl of McClelland 5100 p
> 
> Life is good bro no doubt
> 
> Shawn


I am on my LAST day of my "weekend". 
Got a "Honey-do" list a mile long and a crabby teenager to help me....but..
life is still grand!:r


----------



## ShawnP

dogsplayinpoker said:


> I am on my LAST day of my "weekend".
> Got a "Honey-do" list a mile long and a crabby teenager to help me....but..
> life is still grand!:r


Well I know what you mean, my 6 days off starts today but I also have a Honey-do list.

Do we ever not have a Honey-do list???

But atleast we are away from work, that is relaxation enough.

Shawn


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

I always give my wife a very short honey-do list but it never gets completed.
It's lucky that she is good looking.


----------



## ShawnP

dogsplayinpoker said:


> I always give my wife a very short honey-do list but it never gets completed.
> It's lucky that she is good looking.


LMAO no doubt no doubt.

Funny how that is.

Shawn


----------



## dls

It's 39 degrees here, and I'm getting ready to go out for a 10-14 mile run with a friend. I say 10 to 14, because it really depends on how we feel at the end of the first 10 . I really really don't want to do this, but I've got my eye on the prize, a bowl of St. James Flake in my Ozark Mt. billiard. :tu


----------



## IHT

i remember being able to run... wish i could again...

it's in the single digits here in the KC area. so much for the global warming alarmists.


----------



## Guest

IHT said:


> it's in the single digits here in the KC area.


Oh you southerns and your heat waves.

And global warming isn't a straight line to hot as hell, its a trend. Read wavy curve.


----------



## smokehouse

IHT said:


> i remember being able to run... wish i could again...
> 
> it's in the single digits here in the KC area. so much for the global warming alarmists.


Yeah I hear ya. Its 14 Hear in MI. Speaking of global warming I taped An Inconvenient Truth. I watch about a half hour of it yesterday and had a enough.:hn


----------



## IHT

Root said:


> And global warming isn't a straight line to hot as hell, its a trend. Read wavy curve.


oh, i know. like that fact were on the warming trend of the last ice age... but who keeps track of that? 
ever notice when they do the "record highs" for your local weather forcasts and the dates are all in the 1910's or 20's?? no global warming then, huh?


----------



## ShawnP

IHT said:


> oh, i know. like that fact were on the warming trend of the last ice age... but who keeps track of that?
> ever notice when they do the "record highs" for your local weather forcasts and the dates are all in the 1910's or 20's?? no global warming then, huh?


I say the same thing regarding the record Highs & Lows dating back to the 1910s and 20s.

You need to cut back on your horse riding, the horse poo is causing the sky to heat up Pardner.

Shawn


----------



## Guest

IHT said:


> oh, i know. like that fact were on the warming trend of the last ice age... but who keeps track of that?
> ever notice when they do the "record highs" for your local weather forcasts and the dates are all in the 1910's or 20's?? no global warming then, huh?


Not to debate short history while bottle feeding, i did note from the local news weather last night that they were talking about records in how, i forget how many years(10? or 15)past, that the number of record high days were 79 while record lo days were 17. Kind of a nice shock figure. Nothing more. Again short history and not that i care much past my front door in that reguard.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I blame the Eskimos and the Russians for global warming. They're overpopulated and all that extra breathing is what's causing accelerated glacial melt. Kill them = problem solved

Enjoy your run dls. One of these days you might only be able to watch other people run and wish you could join them.


----------



## CigarGal

Snowing here-three inches so far...I am headed to the Post Office. I wouldn't go except I am out of coffee and expecting a shipment.


----------



## Sawyer

Three hours until my weekend starts. :tu


----------



## OilMan

Home sick. Tried to work this morning, but came home at lunch. Trying to rest up.


----------



## IHT

OilMan said:


> Home sick. Tried to work this morning, but came home at lunch. Trying to rest up.


get better.. your pipes miss you.

i, on the other hand, stayed at home after lunch and took a nap with my wife... only to woken up every 5 minutes from her moans/groans and short breathing... we discussed her back issues, as the dr aggrivated her pain yesterday by poking her spine really hard... seems that she has a "tear" on one of the discs that i missed in the MRI results. she's hurtin pretty bad thanks to the bonehead dr.


----------



## Fried

That stinks. I hope she feels better.


----------



## [OT] Loki

how do you loose two ipod usb cabels...i don't know, but I did it


----------



## tzaddi

Slow & steady, endurance and patience are the watch words for back injuries. Recovery from back injuries are doable but take time. Blessings for less stress and more gentle times.


----------



## IHT

[OT] Loki said:


> how do you loose two ipod usb cabels...i don't know, but I did it


two words of advice: LAY OFF THE CRACK PIPE!

i can't count
---
and thanks for all the well wishes for my wifes back.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Greg, best wishes for wife. Its miserable when you can't even get away from something like that in your sleep.


I posted Free Tobacco in the PIF if anyone is interested


----------



## IHT

i'm tired, but another beer is calling my name before i throw another load of clothes in the washer... yep, i believe another beer is in order.


----------



## [OT] Loki

IHT said:


> i'm tired, but another beer is calling my name before i throw another load of clothes in the washer... yep, i believe another beer is in order.


a man should believe in certain things, I believe you should have another beer


----------



## Nutiket_32

IHT said:


> i'm tired, but another beer is calling my name before i throw another load of clothes in the washer... yep, i believe another beer is in order.


to paraphrase Lewis Black:
"America is in a sad state of affiars, when you are at a bar and they yell out last call, and you go "you know what, I think I will." And there is always that prick friend of yours that goes "really?" YES REALLY. The dogs are still barking in my head, and i pay the doctor alot of money to make them stop but they never do, so f*&^ you. In Ireland you say youll have another and everyone just goes "eh, why wouldnt you?"

my (well his) :2


----------



## cigar_040

Me and the wife passed our exam in karate tonight.........we're both Purple Belts along with the kids 

Greg, hope the wife feels better !!


----------



## [OT] Loki

cigar_040 said:


> Me and the wife passed our exam in karate tonight.........we're both Purple Belts along with the kids
> 
> Greg, hope the wife feels better !!


very cool. I remember belt tests from my tae kwon do days


----------



## IHT

cigar_040 said:


> Me and the wife passed our exam in karate tonight.........we're both Purple Belts along with the kids


that's cool.

i always wanted to get into that stuff, and now i want my son to get into it, i'm just never here to get him into it.

since i had a nap after lunch, i'm still wide awake. got the  from the wife as she hunchbacked her ass down the steps to get another pain pill... ws playing some "Medal of Honor", and now i remember why i stopped, I HATE CHEATERS!! then some jackass gives me grief for calling out the cheaters??? say what?
bah.
i should've had that beer. instead, a small scoop of ice cream between respawning on Omaha Beach.


----------



## cigar_040

IHT said:


> that's cool.
> 
> i always wanted to get into that stuff, and now i want my son to get into it, i'm just never here to get him into it.


It is fun Greg !! We originally signed just the kids up. It has helped them with coordination and discipline (to a degree). Me and the wife then signed up (mainly for the exercise) and thoroughly enjoy it.

Our dojo actually does classes at local schools. I think they do it once a week. You might could check around and see.


----------



## Infin1ty

IHT said:


> that's cool.
> 
> i always wanted to get into that stuff, and now i want my son to get into it, i'm just never here to get him into it.
> 
> since i had a nap after lunch, i'm still wide awake. got the  from the wife as she hunchbacked her ass down the steps to get another pain pill... ws playing some "Medal of Honor", and now i remember why i stopped, I HATE CHEATERS!! then some jackass gives me grief for calling out the cheaters??? say what?
> bah.
> i should've had that beer. instead, a small scoop of ice cream between respawning on Omaha Beach.


You should just quit playing Medal of Honor and download Americas Army and start playing that


----------



## Thillium

I am staying home today since my classes only run Monday-Thursday


----------



## IHT

Infin1ty said:


> You should just quit playing Medal of Honor and download Americas Army and start playing that


i have that, too. my son plays it. i've only done the training missions, have never played online before.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Infin1ty said:


> You should just quit playing Medal of Honor and download Americas Army and start playing that


I play that all the time. same name as here


----------



## IHT

well, i'm on the sh*tlist with the wife.
she had an appt today, she barely mentioned earlier in the week, and i told her to REMIND ME so i could drive her there and back.

well, she sends me a text while i'm at work, "almost home??"

uh.... no!

so, sh*tlist i'm on, she wouldn't even tell me where her appt is/was. she finally responded to my text an hour later, saying she was in "recovery"??

i started a text reply, and realized how much i fugging hate text messages, so i called her. my mom is a pro at making ppl feel guilty about sh*t that they had nothing to do about.. so, my "guilt trip meter" was fully pegged... but i'm rubber, she's glue...

dames. broads. women. nappy headed ho's.


----------



## Thillium

Call of Duty 4>all 

IHT=FIRED


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> well, i'm on the sh*tlist with the wife.
> she had an appt today, she barely mentioned earlier in the week, and i told her to REMIND ME so i could drive her there and back.
> 
> well, she sends me a text while i'm at work, "almost home??"
> 
> uh.... no!
> 
> so, sh*tlist i'm on, she wouldn't even tell me where her appt is/was. she finally responded to my text an hour later, saying she was in "recovery"??
> 
> i started a text reply, and realized how much i fugging hate text messages, so i called her. my mom is a pro at making ppl feel guilty about sh*t that they had nothing to do about.. so, my "guilt trip meter" was fully pegged... but i'm rubber, she's glue...
> 
> dames. broads. women. nappy headed ho's.


:tu well greg, they have to have their little highs and lows, don't you know? It makes them feel all................ emotional :r My mom does that crap all the time..... tell me three weeks ahead of time (when I'm busy of course) and then once more at the very last minute. It gets me to pay attention to her that way.

Disclaimer - NO, I do not live with my mom


----------



## ShawnP

Just painted up my new .308 today.

What do you guys think?












I think she turned out nice 


Shawn


----------



## Mad Hatter

Looks good Shawn. Just be careful where you lay it down!


----------



## Silky01

Yes, very nice rifle. I'd like to get me a .308 sometime. Probably won't never get one though, like my 30-30 too much :ss. How far off are you going to set the sites in for? From the looks of that pic, could take out a deer about a mile off!


----------



## ShawnP

uncballzer said:


> Yes, very nice rifle. I'd like to get me a .308 sometime. Probably won't never get one though, like my 30-30 too much :ss. How far off are you going to set the sites in for? From the looks of that pic, could take out a deer about a mile off!


Thanks man

It will be sighted in at 100-1000yrds.

Do the math and make the clicks 

Shawn


----------



## EvanS

Mad Hatter said:


> Looks good Shawn. Just be careful where you lay it down!


Looks GREAT Shawn!!!:tu

I agree with Joe....waiting for your "I can't find my .308" thread


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> Looks GREAT Shawn!!!:tu
> 
> I agree with Joe....waiting for your "I can't find my .308" thread


Its funny how "I'll lean it over here. This tree really stands out" can change to "Where's my freakin' rifle. All these damn trees look the same!"

:r I've never lost one, but there were times I had to look a few minutes.


----------



## ShawnP

That's why she lives in a drag bag :tu


Shawn


----------



## JacksonCognac

Well I just got back from a 3 day feverish hell known as whatever fked up virus I had. I didn't bother going to the doctor, instead I just drank a ton of sprite and tried not to die. Oh and I spilled water on my laptop's keyboard so I didn't have access to a computer for a couple days (had to pull the keyboard and use an external one until I can order a new part). 

Aside from that I'm feeling a lot better and have a 4 day weekend ahead of me so things are pretty good. Hopefully I'll be in a position to smoke tomorrow. p


----------



## Mad Hatter

Hope you get back to 100% soon dude.


----------



## OilMan

IHT said:


> dames. broads. women. *nappy headed ho's*.


Dude, you so cant say that:r


----------



## IHT

OilMan said:


> Dude, you so cant say that:r


i wouldn't fold like Imus did when i tell a bad joke - it's a damn joke, ppl need to get over themselves.


----------



## JacksonCognac

IHT said:


> i wouldn't fold like Imus did when i tell a bad joke - it's a damn joke, ppl need to get over themselves.


exactly!


----------



## ShawnP

Morning Pipers!!!!!



Shawn


----------



## Mad Hatter

:tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Morning guys. Sipping coffee and getting baccy together for our herf today. Man I cant wait!!!


----------



## OilMan

My wife got up and made homemade cinnamon rolls this morning. Something about being pregnant made her hungry:tu


----------



## IHT

eating cheerios.


----------



## kheffelf

Sitting here doing absolutely nothing, just watching the Memphis vs. Gonzaga game and post whoring. Trying to find something to do.


----------



## Silky01

IHT said:


> eating cheerios.


:tpd: Just woke up too. Need more sleep though


----------



## Infin1ty

Just sittin at work. Gotta pull a 12-hour today. Woohoo for overtime :tu


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Infin1ty said:


> Just sittin at work. Gotta pull a 12-hour today. Woohoo for overtime :tu


Just got off from my 12. Gotta love it!:gn


----------



## Bridges

Sitten at home watchin tv. Gettin ready for a 12 of sleep:tu hopefully


----------



## [OT] Loki

you would not belive the night I had, so instead I'll tell you the funny story of how I burned part of my eye brow off while relighting my friends cigar. I need to realize the distane my z plus has to it


----------



## Bridges

[OT] Loki said:


> you would not belive the night I had, so instead I'll tell you the funny story of how I burned part of my eye brow off while relighting my friends cigar. I need to realize the distane my z plus has to it


Okay. Lets hear the story.p


----------



## IHT

it probably starts off: "i had just finished my bottle of peppermint schnappes...."


----------



## Bridges

IHT said:


> it probably starts off: "i had just finished my bottle of peppermint schnappes...."


:r
Sounds like the start of the stories my friends tell.


----------



## cigar_040

Finally feel somewhat normal again.......had the 24 hr stomach bug :hn


----------



## [OT] Loki

Bridges said:


> Okay. Lets hear the story.p


I was at a herf today and my friends cigar had gone out so i offered to relight it for her, I got to BSing and next thing I know my face is getting really hot. Looked in the mirror a few hours later, damn my eyebrows aren't the same from side to side...moral of the store, know the distance on your torch


----------



## Savvy

Pictures Kevin pictures! 




:tu


----------



## ShawnP

Went out with the wife today shopping for Dining Room furniture and well I came home with this.







The wife the look in my eyes when I saw it and looked at me and said Happy early B-Day baby.

God I love this women 

Shawn


----------



## IHT

ShawnP said:


> The wife the look in my eyes when I saw it and looked at me and said Happy early B-Day baby.
> 
> God I love this *women*
> 
> Shawn


you have multiple wives?
:r

_me_?? go shopping?? ooooh, that's a funny one... :r enough money in the account for _me_ to buy something _i want_?? :r yer killin me.
i normally get the ol'  treatment no matter what i do.


----------



## ShawnP

IHT said:


> you have multiple wives?
> :r
> 
> _me_?? go shopping?? ooooh, that's a funny one... :r enough money in the account for _me_ to buy something _i want_?? :r yer killin me.
> i normally get the ol'  treatment no matter what i do.


Damn you Greg usually Evan catches all my Fluckups in the Vocabulary department.

He's gonna be pissed :r

Shawn


----------



## EvanS

ShawnP said:


> Damn you Greg usually Evan catches all my Fluckups in the Vocabulary department.
> 
> He's gonna be pissed :r
> 
> Shawn


nah - Greg and I have an understanding...with you it's open season 

Besides, no one man can catch all of your typos:r


----------



## ShawnP

EvanS said:


> nah - Greg and I have an understanding...with you it's open season
> 
> Besides, no one man can catch all of your typos:r


Hey Evan why don't you come with me Fri to the range? You can help me test out the new shotgun 

Won't feel a thing I promise.

Shawn


----------



## dls

Well folks, I leave for basic training tomorrow. I can't wait! I'm headed for the SEAL program so I've got a lot of hard work ahead of me. I'll miss my tabaccy though, and of course all you apes. Take care everyone, and I'll talk to ya in about 2 months! 

P.S. Nice shotgun Shawn, I've got a Moss 500 and love it! :gn


----------



## ShawnP

dls said:


> Well folks, I leave for basic training tomorrow. I can't wait! I'll miss my tabaccy though, and of course all you apes. Take care everyone, and I'll talk to ya in about 2 months!
> 
> P.S. Nice shotgun Shawn, I've got a Moss 500 and love it! :gn


Good luck bro and stay strong.

I noticed under your name it says "Aspiring Frogman"

Good choice bro, Hope you can make it there.

oh and thanks man.

Shawn


----------



## OilMan

dls said:


> Well folks, I leave for basic training tomorrow. I can't wait! I'll miss my tabaccy though, and of course all you apes. Take care everyone, and I'll talk to ya in about 2 months!
> 
> P.S. Nice shotgun Shawn, I've got a Moss 500 and love it! :gn


Good luck! Keep your head up


----------



## Mad Hatter

dls said:


> Well folks, I leave for basic training tomorrow. I can't wait! I'm headed for the SEAL program so I've got a lot of hard work ahead of me. I'll miss my tabaccy though, and of course all you apes. Take care everyone, and I'll talk to ya in about 2 months!
> 
> P.S. Nice shotgun Shawn, I've got a Moss 500 and love it! :gn


I know you'll do great man. Keep sight of your goals. Looking forward to hearing from the new you in a couple months :tu


----------



## kvm

dls said:


> Well folks, I leave for basic training tomorrow. I can't wait! I'm headed for the SEAL program so I've got a lot of hard work ahead of me. I'll miss my tabaccy though, and of course all you apes. Take care everyone, and I'll talk to ya in about 2 months!
> 
> P.S. Nice shotgun Shawn, I've got a Moss 500 and love it! :gn


Best of luck to you and stay strong. :tu


----------



## IHT

dls said:


> Well folks, I leave for basic training tomorrow. I can't wait! I'm headed for the SEAL program so I've got a lot of hard work ahead of me. I'll miss my tabaccy though, and of course all you apes. Take care everyone, and I'll talk to ya in about 2 months!


good luck. shoot us an addy whenever you get a permanent duty station.


----------



## cigar_040

dls said:


> Well folks, I leave for basic training tomorrow. I can't wait! I'm headed for the SEAL program so I've got a lot of hard work ahead of me. I'll miss my tabaccy though, and of course all you apes. Take care everyone, and I'll talk to ya in about 2 months!


Good luck and see you in a couple :tu:tu


----------



## cigar_040

Hope everybody has a good week...........:tu:tu

Catch ya'll tomorrow !!


----------



## ShawnP

Morning fellow pipers p

Making some coffee then waiting for the carpet guys to come install carpet in my living & Dining Rooms today 


Shawn


----------



## Thillium

In class 
Research Methods in Criminal Justice.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Thillium said:


> In class
> Research Methods in Criminal Justice.


that is not a fun class at all....don't you wish you could smoke durring class still?


----------



## Thillium

[OT] Loki said:


> that is not a fun class at all....don't you wish you could smoke durring class still?


Tell me about it . I'm also taking Interpretive stats as well. :hn:hn:hn


----------



## kheffelf

Really didn't feel like starting a new thread but it looks like GL Pease has got a new tobacco out. Maltese Falcon, not really my thing anymore but I am sure some people here will like it.
http://www.smokingpipes.com/tobacco/by-maker/g-l-pease/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=35327


----------



## Mad Hatter

kheffelf said:


> Really didn't feel like starting a new thread but it looks like GL Pease has got a new tobacco out. Maltese Falcon, not really my thing anymore but I am sure some people here will like it.
> http://www.smokingpipes.com/tobacco/by-maker/g-l-pease/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=35327


Four years into my game and I'm enjoying all styles of tobacco more than ever before. I plan to tackle many more C&D and GLP blends this year. I'll add this one to my list. Good post Kyle


----------



## ShawnP

Where O Where are carpet installers???

WTF 

Shawn


----------



## Infin1ty

Don't ya love how they never show up at the time they say they will.


----------



## ShawnP

Infin1ty said:


> Don't ya love how they never show up at the time they say they will.


No doubt

Told me 11am and it's now 1:13pm and still no installers.

Shawn


----------



## tzaddi

kheffelf said:


> Really didn't feel like starting a new thread but it looks like GL Pease has got a new tobacco out. Maltese Falcon, not really my thing anymore but I am sure some people here will like it.
> http://www.smokingpipes.com/tobacco/by-maker/g-l-pease/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=35327


If I remember correctly there is a thread....CS has everything. 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=116716&highlight=Falcon


----------



## kheffelf

tzaddi said:


> If I remember correctly there is a thread....CS has everything.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=116716&highlight=Falcon


Yes, but I could have started one saying that it is available now.


----------



## kheffelf

Also, just started a blog today, seems like the thing to do at the moment. Non-tobacco related, always been interested in writing music reviews so I figured that would be a place to start. Plus I just love talking about music and figuring out new bands and artist.


----------



## cigar_040

ShawnP said:


> No doubt
> 
> Told me 11am and it's now 1:13pm and still no installers.


Time to practice w/ the new 930.........?????


----------



## ShawnP

cigar_040 said:


> Time to practice w/ the new 930.........?????


Getting really close to that.

2:48pm still no one.

:gn


----------



## tzaddi

kheffelf said:


> Yes, but I could have started one saying that it is available now.


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133504:r


----------



## kheffelf

tzaddi said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133504:r


I know I saw it, was going to post in it showing these two threads, but I decided to let it go. Was pretty funny.


----------



## ShawnP

SON OF A *@@#***@*@*@** MOTHER @#***@*@*#*@*@*@*

Carpet guys never came, just got off the phone with them and they say " No one called you this morning? Your carpet came in damaged and has to be reordered"

Another 2-3 weeks ans I wasted all damn day.

I am so pissed right now it isn't even funny.

Sorry guys, had to vent.

Shawn


----------



## Mad Hatter

ShawnP said:


> SON OF A *@@#***@*@*@** MOTHER @#***@*@*#*@*@*@*
> 
> Carpet guys never came, just got off the phone with them and they say " No one called you this morning? Your carpet came in damaged and has to be reordered"
> 
> Another 2-3 weeks ans I wasted all damn day.
> 
> I am so pissed right now it isn't even funny.
> 
> Sorry guys, had to vent.
> 
> Shawn


Their time counts for everything. Yours counts for nothing Shawn. Didn't you realize that?


----------



## ShawnP

Mad Hatter said:


> Their time counts for everything. Yours counts for nothing Shawn. Didn't you realize that?


Yeah I know man I know. It just pisses me off because Homedepot dropped the ball and held up the original order 1 week from the start.

Now this.

I just ripped both people new [email protected]@@es so I feel a little better. Not that that changed anything.

Shawn


----------



## Thillium

Tell me about it. I've had to deal with a less than and by less than I'm thinking of a very big less than awesome girlfriend......

Looks like I might be packing another bowl tonight of tobacco.:hn


----------



## EvanS

ShawnP said:


> Yeah I know man I know. It just pisses me off because Homedepot dropped the ball and held up the original order 1 week from the start.
> 
> Now this.
> 
> I just ripped both people new [email protected]@@es so I feel a little better. Not that that changed anything.
> 
> Shawn


that blows Shawn. But hey! You had time to banter with me, and if that's doesn't make it all seem better I don't know what would


----------



## ShawnP

EvanS said:


> that blows Shawn. But hey! You had time to banter with me, and if that's doesn't make it all seem better I don't know what would


Yeah that helped pass the time, that's for sure. :tu

Just have to figure out where I'm gonna stash all that damn Burley ya WANKER.

Shawn


----------



## tzaddi

ShawnP said:


> Carpet guys never came, just got off the phone with them and they say " No one called you this morning? Your carpet came in damaged and has to be reordered"
> 
> Another 2-3 weeks ans I wasted all damn day.
> 
> Shawn


I would have called their bluff and said, "What a shame, I be right down to have a look." Since I was taking the time off anyways. Although their story may be true..... the ploy of inferring that they where looking out for your interest by reordering is a good one that is seldom questioned.

Sorry you had to deal with the frustration of someone else not living up to their stated commitment.


----------



## OilMan

I tend to always call peoples bluffs. But then again, I am an asshole that way


----------



## cigar_040

Glad tomorrow is an off day !!

Heading out for one last hoorah in the woods, it better be big or it'll live to see Wednesday.

Stomach bug is gone for sure, just sore as hell....pulled a muscle in the chest wall from doing the porcelin shuffle. Might try a bowl [edit: of tobacco] tomorrow at lunchtime if it feels better to breathe


----------



## madurofan

Pipe Banter......:r

Just ordered some Maltese Falcon, Mmmmm!


----------



## jgros001

There is some newbie offering free pipe tobacco over here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1419127#post1419127


----------



## wharfrathoss

hoping a couple orders come in today-one cigars (so that don't go here), the other pipe weed-2ozs. PS lux. bullseye flake, McC FMATP 50g., MacB HH vint syrian 100g., & the one i'm looking most forward to, 2 ozs. GH sliced br. twist-been looking for a baccy that'll set me back a notch after a hard day, hope this one's it


----------



## ShawnP

wharfrathoss said:


> hoping a couple orders come in today-one cigars (so that don't go here), the other pipe weed-2ozs. PS lux. bullseye flake, McC FMATP 50g., MacB HH vint syrian 100g., & the one i'm looking most forward to, 2 ozs. GH sliced br. twist-been looking for a baccy that'll set me back a notch after a hard day, hope this one's it


MMMMMMM Bullseye Flake.

Good morning Pipers.

Shawn


----------



## motortown

Just had my first pipeful in a couple of weeks last night (Escudo), and it was like heaven!! I've been down the last two weeks after a nasty bit of surgery, and since a pipe is an end-of-the-day thing for me, I just haven't felt like picking it up lately. It was definitely appreciated and welcomed, though! The cool thing about picking up a pipe (as opposed to cigars), is that I can do it in my home. Now that I'm not hitting the sack early every night, I can start enjoying my pipe again! :tu


----------



## IHT

john, hope you're doin' alright.


----------



## tzaddi

Heading to Amsterdam on the 8th and returning on the 12th. Non-stop from LAX>AMS. My brother-in-law is taking me along with him on this one. Where's Dub, he better hide.


----------



## Infin1ty

ShawnP said:


> SON OF A *@@#***@*@*@** MOTHER @#***@*@*#*@*@*@*
> 
> Carpet guys never came, just got off the phone with them and they say " No one called you this morning? Your carpet came in damaged and has to be reordered"
> 
> Another 2-3 weeks ans I wasted all damn day.
> 
> I am so pissed right now it isn't even funny.
> 
> Sorry guys, had to vent.
> 
> Shawn


Man that sounds as bad as the guys who were susposed to come fix our washer. They never showed up on the day they were susposed to, and then they didn't give us a reason why. We called Lowes ( the ones we bought it from) and they ended up just giving up a brand new washer for free.


----------



## Infin1ty

tzaddi said:


> Heading to Amsterdam on the 8th and returning on the 12th. Non-stop from LAX>AMS. My brother-in-law is taking me along with him on this one. Where's Dub, he better hide.


We all knowthe reason your going there..............

:ss


----------



## tzaddi

Infin1ty said:


> We all knowthe reason your going there..............
> 
> :ss


 Three Nuns 

"There's Nun Better"


----------



## physiognomy

tzaddi said:


> Heading to Amsterdam on the 8th and returning on the 12th. Non-stop from LAX>AMS. My brother-in-law is taking me along with him on this one. Where's Dub, he better hide.


Sounds exciting Richard... I think I'm due to make a trip somewhere in a month or two. Getting the travel bug since I haven't strayed too far from Denver in well over a year.



Infin1ty said:


> We all knowthe reason your going there..............


No need to go to Amsterdam for that if you already live in northern CA


----------



## kheffelf

Heading off to a free Moe concert tonight, got to love those jam bands.


----------



## Nutiket_32

Been a long few days, haven't had much time to get online. Friday my gf's brother came to visit her and since I had to sign him in overnight, wound up just going to bed early, worked out nice since I was sick. Saturday morning still wasn't feeling great so I missed the herf in Pittsburgh. Spent Saturday afternoon setting things on fire (zippo fluid, purell, leather waterproofing spray - dont recommend that one) and making a video of it. Went out saturday night, girl I went to high school with got thrown out after she vomited all over the bathroom, unfortunately gf stopped to help hold her up and consequently got thrown out with her, that was fun. Bouncers wouldnt let them back in to get coats or anything, general snafu. Sunday, burnt some more things, caught my shoes on fire (looked cool at least) and watched Dane Cook. Yesterday and today were classes. Hopefully I can go run in a little bit, but something in my back is killing me and ibuprofen hasn't helped so far.


ok scratch that, back still hurts but I'm meeting a friend for a lecture on appalachian dialects. I drug her to one on the statistics of the constitutional referendum in Kenya, so I guess i owe her one. If nothing else the chairs in the lecture hall are more comfortable to fall asleep in than my desk chair.


----------



## tzaddi

physiognomy said:


> Sounds exciting Richard... I think I'm due to make a trip somewhere in a month or two. Getting the travel bug since I haven't strayed too far from Denver in well over a year.
> 
> No need to go to Amsterdam for that if you already live in northern CA


Yeah, I wasn't planning on one either but my brother called me up and stated that the non-stop airfare from LAX to AMS had dropped within his range. When I lamented my financial situation and parental responsibilities he offered to foot the airfare and place to stay, which is apparently a houseboat on the corner of De Clercqstraat and Nassaukade. He told me that I will be indentured pending some future woodworking project. Just a quick one from 8th thru the 12th.

As far as going there to smoke the ganja like Peter stated and this thread will tell you...it is only a vending machine away.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133335


----------



## kheffelf

kheffelf said:


> Heading off to a free Moe concert tonight, got to love those jam bands.


Didn't go, the website says free, but the shady music store was making you buy the cd at full retail to get in, so I left. I don't support shady business, I also sent an email to the band complaining about this, being lied to is never fun. Oh well, I don't want anything out of it, I just wanted to know they were being shady.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Nutiket_32 said:


> Been a long few days, haven't had much time to get online. Friday my gf's brother came to visit her and since I had to sign him in overnight, wound up just going to bed early, worked out nice since I was sick. Saturday morning still wasn't feeling great so I missed the herf in Pittsburgh. Spent Saturday afternoon setting things on fire (zippo fluid, purell, leather waterproofing spray - dont recommend that one) and making a video of it. Went out saturday night, girl I went to high school with got thrown out after she vomited all over the bathroom, unfortunately gf stopped to help hold her up and consequently got thrown out with her, that was fun. Bouncers wouldnt let them back in to get coats or anything, general snafu. Sunday, burnt some more things, caught my shoes on fire (looked cool at least) and watched Dane Cook. Yesterday and today were classes. Hopefully I can go run in a little bit, but something in my back is killing me and ibuprofen hasn't helped so far.
> 
> ok scratch that, back still hurts but I'm meeting a friend for a lecture on appalachian dialects. I drug her to one on the statistics of the constitutional referendum in Kenya, so I guess i owe her one. If nothing else the chairs in the lecture hall are more comfortable to fall asleep in than my desk chair.


I was wondering where you were saturday. just glad to hear you're doing alright. Maybe next time


----------



## IHT

i came upstairs from watching my son play a game, and there were 5 LARGE piles of dog barf for me to clean up. i have no clue how he had that much in his belly...
that dog needs to CHEW his damn food.


----------



## [OT] Loki

hum...I just got an email from verizon saying that I can upgrade my phone early....now do I really want a blackberry or not....


----------



## IHT

[OT] Loki said:


> hum...I just got an email from verizon saying that I can upgrade my phone early....now do I really want a blackberry or not....


i've never understood the alure of things like a blackberry, palm, or iphone... edit: i know you can do all kinds of spittle with 'em... but all i need "my" phone for is to make/answer phone calls. :tg
my wife had to almost force me to upgrade my old cell phone, i had it for nearly 3 years... i only did it to get cooler sounding ring tones and a camera (that i don't use now).


----------



## Nutiket_32

I thought about upgrading my phone to a smartphone with email, music, etc, and realized I have no need for one. I like having a nice solid phone that just calls and texts, fewer things to break or waste time and money on. I'm not a fan of the iphone (or touch screen in general), i control my ipod and text by feel without really looking and that doesnt seem to be as easy on a touch screen


----------



## [OT] Loki

IHT said:


> i've never understood the alure of things like a blackberry, palm, or iphone... edit: i know you can do all kinds of spittle with 'em... but all i need "my" phone for is to make/answer phone calls. :tg
> my wife had to almost force me to upgrade my old cell phone, i had it for nearly 3 years... i only did it to get cooler sounding ring tones and a camera (that i don't use now).


I think it's just so I can have my email with me at all times and use the net to check in on cs lol


----------



## IHT

true.


----------



## Bridges

After much practice I was finally able to create some smoke rings yesterday. I had my Pete 303 loaded with Scottish Moor. The funny thing was I wasn't really thinking about it at the time and it just happened. When I went back to actually thinking about it I couldn't do it. :r
Just kinda excited about finally gettin' some smoke rings. 
I didn't think that this warranted its own thread so I put it here.p


----------



## Bridges

[OT] Loki said:


> I think it's just so I can have my email with me at all times and use the net to check in on cs lol


That's what I'd use it for, but I just have a plain cell phone.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Bridges said:


> That's what I'd use it for, but I just have a plain cell phone.


i'm still thinking about this..it seems like a good deal...i'll go to verizon tomorrow


----------



## Bridges

[OT] Loki said:


> i'm still thinking about this..it seems like a good deal...i'll go to verizon tomorrow


I've got verizon and like it. Been thinking about at&t for the iphone but haven't made the switch.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Bridges said:


> I've got verizon and like it. Been thinking about at&t for the iphone but haven't made the switch.


I wanted the iphone but i hear coverage blows


----------



## Bridges

Yeah that's what I've heard too. It sucks cuz it's a cool phone w/ tons of features


----------



## Thillium

Well my girlfriend just left me.

Time to hit the Gin and tons of toback.


----------



## kvm

Well I was going to post about cell phones, why I have a Treo700w and such.. but my son came home from work as I was about to post and said he joined the army reserves today. His mother told him she had never been so happy, sad and proud all at the same time. I'll go with proud for now.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Thillium said:


> Well my girlfriend just left me.
> 
> Time to hit the Gin and tons of toback.


that's horrible man. We're here for ya if ya need us


----------



## Thillium

[OT] Loki said:


> that's horrible man. We're here for ya if ya need us


I should defend her...she wants to "Re-evaluate her position in our relationship at this time and I should do likewise". Sorry for the misunderstanding. 2 and a half years of my life in jepordy. On an off topic, I loved petersons sherlock holmes. Should I try out their nightcap?


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa

kvm said:


> Well I was going to post about cell phones, why I have a Treo700w and such.. but my son came home from work as I was about to post and said he joined the army reserves today. His mother told him she had never been so happy, sad and proud all at the same time. I'll go with proud for now.


what MOS?
he should know what unit as well, being the reserves and all.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa

*Ho-Ho-Hope you are all enjoying your SPS gifts.*


----------



## Infin1ty

Santa, you forgot to give me a gift for Christmas .


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa

Infin1ty said:


> Santa, you forgot to give me a gift for Christmas .


I didn't, you must not have taken part in the Secret Pipe Santa. :tu


----------



## Spongy

and I didn't have enough posts or trader ratings or something.
All those rules. You're tough, SPS, real tough. p


----------



## Mad Hatter

Thillium said:


> Tell me about it. I've had to deal with a less than and by less than I'm thinking of a very big less than awesome girlfriend......
> 
> Looks like I might be packing another bowl tonight of tobacco.:hn





Thillium said:


> Well my girlfriend just left me.
> 
> Time to hit the Gin and tons of toback.


Good riddance. I hope the door didn't hit her in the ass on the way out the door. :r Hopefully the next one will have more respect for you and your hobbies.


----------



## kheffelf

School got cancelled today, no idea, was up early and had to go help my buddy get his car started anyway. But we did reward ourselves with a nice Punch Punch, have to figure out what to do for the rest of the day.


----------



## kvm

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> what MOS?
> he should know what unit as well, being the reserves and all.


TBD He has to fill out more paperwork today. He was sketchy on the details last night.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Thillium said:


> Well my girlfriend just left me.
> 
> Time to hit the Gin and tons of toback.


If she comes back, and you want her to, your relationship will be stronger for it. If not, may be for the best and lots of ladies out there my friend.


----------



## Thillium

Mad Hatter said:


> Good riddance. I hope the door didn't hit her in the ass on the way out the door. :r Hopefully the next one will have more respect for you and your hobbies.


Yeah tell me about it. The reason why she seemingly did act like such a jerk face..to say the least was because she was so unhappy with out relationship...so she instead of trying to talk things out...ignored her unhappiness for a month and then finally said something to me....a month later.



> If she comes back, and you want her to, your relationship will be stronger for it. If not, may be for the best and lots of ladies out there my friend.


While I would agree with you...this was the third time trying to make things right . At least this time I'm hardly upset about it quite different then when it happened the second time.

Love is a funny thing, no matter how miserable a relationship can be or how bad a person can be, you somehow deep within your heart find the strong power to love them. And I think thats what hurts the most really, knowing I tried and gave it my 110% best effort in making this relationship work again, because I knew when I started this endavor that if she does break it off again, at leas then I know I gave it my all. But I guess it was just a 110% to little to late.


----------



## IHT

kvm said:


> TBD He has to fill out more paperwork today. He was sketchy on the details last night.


as i'm sure you remember, he can hold out until he can get the job he wants.
i wish my brother and a few buddies would've told me that, not that it would've changed my choice much...


----------



## Thillium

As also a side note, I smoked so much tobacco yesterday I got sick from it


----------



## Nutiket_32

Thillium said:


> As also a side note, I smoked so much tobacco yesterday I got sick from it


Not cool. Hope that the rest of it works out for the best for you, whatever that turns out to be. My longest relationship is going on a month and a half, so I cant imagine what its like after 2 and a half years, much less people that get divorced after 20-30 years.

We had 60 mph wind gusts last night, but amazingly no damage that I saw. Decided yesterday I need to be healthier, so I actually ate good food today and ran a couple miles (I ran all the time when it was warm but kinda slacked off since ive been to college). Surprisingly, my back feels better now than it did before running.

Now if it would just get out of the teens/twenties so I could go outside and smoke.


----------



## Thillium

Nutiket_32 said:


> Not cool. Hope that the rest of it works out for the best for you, whatever that turns out to be. My longest relationship is going on a month and a half, so I cant imagine what its like after 2 and a half years, much less people that get divorced after 20-30 years.
> 
> We had 60 mph wind gusts last night, but amazingly no damage that I saw. Decided yesterday I need to be healthier, so I actually ate good food today and ran a couple miles (I ran all the time when it was warm but kinda slacked off since ive been to college). Surprisingly, my back feels better now than it did before running.
> 
> Now if it would just get out of the teens/twenties so I could go outside and smoke.


And I found out today shes been cheating on me.

More Gin and hopefully my body will feel better to help sooth my nerves with nicotine tomorrow.


----------



## tzaddi

If you can, slow down and take a breath. Be kind to yourself. Treat yourself like you would a good friend. I was married for 18 years followed by a 10 year relationship and now I am in the fifth year of my second marriage I know that time heals all wounds and sleeping on stuff actually works.

Do what you must, do what you know but know that you deserve to be treated with love & respect.

That feeling in your gut will slowly disappear by itself. Blessings


----------



## Nutiket_32

I just want to add that, from experience, Jager > gin at forgetting things. This is in no way an admission of underage drinking or condoning of alcoholism. That said, eat, drink, (smoke), and be merry.


----------



## kvm

Thillium said:


> ...this was the third time trying to make things right . At least this time I'm hardly upset about it quite different then when it happened the second time.


You're about the same age as my son and I've been through this with him a couple of times. I feel for you...it's a tough thing to go through. Chances are this won't be the last time. Move on and know it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## kvm

IHT said:


> as i'm sure you remember, he can hold out until he can get the job he wants.
> i wish my brother and a few buddies would've told me that, not that it would've changed my choice much...


He really hasn't decided what he wants to do. I'm trying to get him to pick an mos that he can use in civilan life.


----------



## Thillium

Nutiket_32 said:


> I just want to add that, from experience, Jager > gin at forgetting things. This is in no way an admission of underage drinking or condoning of alcoholism. That said, eat, drink, (smoke), and be merry.


I was talking about.......Gin tonic :tu:tu:tu Btw I puke at the taste of cough syrup and I have heard around the berry bush that jager has the conistency of cough syrup and that is instant pukage. Ugh my tummy is already getting upset just thinking about cough syrup bleh.


----------



## Nutiket_32

Thillium said:


> I was talking about.......Gin tonic :tu:tu:tu Btw I puke at the taste of cough syrup and I have heard around the berry bush that jager has the conistency of cough syrup and that is instant pukage. Ugh my tummy is already getting upset just thinking about cough syrup bleh.


You'd probably have problems with it them. I have found that eating a couple wintergreen tictacs after a shot kills any bad taste and is a lot cheaper/healthier than red bull.


----------



## IHT

kvm said:


> He really hasn't decided what he wants to do. I'm trying to get him to pick an mos that he can use in civilan life.


yup.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Here is a topic to make you cringe. My wife has informed me that, after this baby(2 more months of blissful silence), she will NEVER be pregnant again. Now the options she has given are these;1) Never have sex again, or b)I get snipped.
I do not enjoy hospitals, doctors, old hairy nurses and their TOO personal sponge baths, or the closer-to-death-smell I find at medical facilities. So, this situation has caused me to re-evaluate my priorities in life.....not really
Any words of discouragement out there amongst the gorillas? Any rallying cries against the maiming of men everywhere in the selfish interest of women just not wanting to be uncomfortable?! Cowgirl-Up ladies!!:chk


----------



## jgros001

well there are certainly other options out there:

- probably the easiest that wouldn't require another hospital visit would be for your wife to get a procedure done right after the delivery

- condoms and any number of other birth control

- pull the hell out

btw, I don't think they really give many sponge baths in the hospitals....at least not to anyone young enough that would need to worry about birth control

and what about the hot young nurses??

good luck in the fight


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

She doesn't want to be laid up for 6 weeks with the tube tying
Birth control is out, due to other medications.
Condoms got me into trouble the first time, 15 years ago(not really trouble, the boy is a good kid and should resale nicely on the black market)
The Pull Out Method, kinda messy but maybe 
I have NEVER seen the hot nurses


----------



## jgros001

dogsplayinpoker said:


> She doesn't want to be laid up for 6 weeks with the tube tying


She should be good to go in a few days?? :tu


----------



## IHT

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Here is a topic to make you cringe. My wife has informed me that, after this baby(2 more months of blissful silence), she will NEVER be pregnant again. Now the options she has given are these;1) Never have sex again, or b)I get snipped.
> I do not enjoy hospitals, doctors, old hairy nurses and their TOO personal sponge baths, or the closer-to-death-smell I find at medical facilities. So, this situation has caused me to re-evaluate my priorities in life.....not really
> Any words of discouragement out there amongst the gorillas? Any rallying cries against the maiming of men everywhere in the selfish interest of women just not wanting to be uncomfortable?! Cowgirl-Up ladies!!:chk


it doesn't really "hurt" so to speak. you'll be uncomfortable for about a week or so, no bounding up/down the stairs, no doing jumping jacks, or things that have the "boys" jumping around.

sometimes it's only one incision, sometimes two... you're in a dr's office not a hospital (at least me and the ppl i know who's had it done have experienced)...

really no big deal about it. in and out in 15 minutes.
it comes out like powdered milk from now on though. :tu


----------



## cigar_040

dogsplayinpoker said:


> I do not enjoy hospitals, doctors, old hairy nurses and their TOO personal sponge baths, or the closer-to-death-smell I find at medical facilities. So, this situation has caused me to re-evaluate my priorities in life.....not really


No hospital or sponge baths...........it's usually done at the physician's office on an outpatient basis. They'll give ya a mild sedative 

Tell her you might need some new pipes to help offset the pain p


----------



## cigar_040

IHT said:


> it doesn't really "hurt" so to speak. you'll be uncomfortable for about a week or so, no bounding up/down the stairs, no doing jumping jacks, or things that have the "boys" jumping around.
> 
> sometimes it's only one incision, sometimes two... you're in a dr's office not a hospital (at least me and the ppl i know who's had it done have experienced)...
> 
> really no big deal about it. in and out in 15 minutes.
> it comes out like powdered milk from now on though. :tu


Indeed !!!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

The guys I have talked to have given me horror stories using words like "infected" and "grapefruit-sized". I'm sure they are just pulling my leg, so to speak.


----------



## Silky01

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Here is a topic to make you cringe. My wife has informed me that, after this baby(2 more months of blissful silence), she will NEVER be pregnant again. Now the options she has given are these;1) Never have sex again, or b)I get snipped.
> I do not enjoy hospitals, doctors, old hairy nurses and their TOO personal sponge baths, or the closer-to-death-smell I find at medical facilities. So, this situation has caused me to re-evaluate my priorities in life.....not really
> Any words of discouragement out there amongst the gorillas? Any rallying cries against the maiming of men everywhere in the selfish interest of women just not wanting to be uncomfortable?! Cowgirl-Up ladies!!:chk


Now, see I don't get this. It's her that NEVER wants to be pregnant again, so why can't see get her tubes tied? My mom did it. Why is it that you get snipped? I just don't understand that.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

uncballzer said:


> Now, see I don't get this. It's her that NEVER wants to be pregnant again, so why can't see get her tubes tied? My mom did it. Why is it that you get snipped? I just don't understand that.


Supposedly she will be unable to get up and move around with the new baby for 6 weeks if she gets the tubes tied. I work and the teenage boy that I pay to live in my house(my son) doesn't want to get saddled with any extra responsibilities.


----------



## Thillium

Nutiket_32 said:


> You'd probably have problems with it them. I have found that eating a couple wintergreen tictacs after a shot kills any bad taste and is a lot cheaper/healthier than red bull.


And I don't mix my drinks either . Except for gin, it has a putrid smell. Ugh. Gives me goosebumps and the shivers just when I smell it.


----------



## Mad Hatter

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Here is a topic to make you cringe. My wife has informed me that, after this baby(2 more months of blissful silence), she will NEVER be pregnant again. Now the options she has given are these;1) Never have sex again, or b)I get snipped.
> I do not enjoy hospitals, doctors, old hairy nurses and their TOO personal sponge baths, or the closer-to-death-smell I find at medical facilities. So, this situation has caused me to re-evaluate my priorities in life.....not really
> Any words of discouragement out there amongst the gorillas? Any rallying cries against the maiming of men everywhere in the selfish interest of women just not wanting to be uncomfortable?! Cowgirl-Up ladies!!:chk


Women sure like to play the sex card. I guess the question I would ask would be when you two got the "good news" did you go around saying "she's pregnant" or "we're pregnant"? :r Tell her to stop watching Lifetime Network (and all the other feminist garbage on TV) and if SHE ever wants to have sex again then she can get hers tied.


----------



## ShawnP

IHT said:


> it comes out like powdered milk from now on though. :tu


Sure that isn't just because of your age ????

:r J/K bro.

Shawn


----------



## jgros001

anyone want to help out with a nice post supporting business rights and individual rights? The ban starts tomorrow: http://www.topix.net/forum/source/baltimore-sun/T140S53P9JUV0G5B1#comments


----------



## Mad Hatter

dogsplayinpoker said:


> She doesn't want to be laid up for 6 weeks with the tube tying
> Birth control is out, due to other medications.
> Condoms got me into trouble the first time, 15 years ago(not really trouble, the boy is a good kid and should resale nicely on the black market)
> The Pull Out Method, kinda messy but maybe
> I have NEVER seen the hot nurses


She could always go back after the baby is a little older 



uncballzer said:


> Now, see I don't get this. It's her that NEVER wants to be pregnant again, so why can't see get her tubes tied? My mom did it. Why is it that you get snipped? I just don't understand that.


Of course you don't get it. Just look at your Avatar.

(I'm leaving kudos for this one)


----------



## IHT

jgros001 said:


> anyone want to help out with a nice post supporting business rights and individual rights? The ban starts tomorrow: http://www.topix.net/forum/source/baltimore-sun/T140S53P9JUV0G5B1#comments


wow, what a bunch of dumb-phucks those ppl are.

i would post a link to a "real" 2nd hand smoke study, but they wouldn't read it.


----------



## Guest

Man if my son can eat like this at 2 months i'm really in for it when he hits his teens.

Been rolling over front to back for a month now, i did say he was strong right.

2 kids is way harder than 1, i don't know how my mom did 6.


Flipping cold here, i could use a smoke break.


----------



## jgros001

IHT said:


> wow, what a bunch of dumb-phucks those ppl are.
> 
> i would post a link to a "real" 2nd hand smoke study, but they wouldn't read it.


You're telling me....I could only handle one post....and really almost went off when someone quoted me and obviously did not read what I had posted but thought better of it. I really can't handle a debate with someone who has no idea what they are talking about. One of the many idiots was someone from Georgia commenting on the amount of smoke free bars in Maryland.....what the f! My deck is nice and the alcohol is cheaper at a liquor store...so it goes.


----------



## kheffelf

Not going to go into details, but today was one of the strangest days in my life, it was an awful day yet a good day, crazy when somebody leaves your life and somebody else walks back in, also went down to my mom's house for dinner tonight and then she told me something that is going to change a lot of things and I have no idea what is going to happen in the next couple months. I just feel really weird right now and can't believe all these things have happened on the same day.


----------



## Mad Hatter

jgros001 said:


> You're telling me....I could only handle one post....and really almost went off when someone quoted me and obviously did not read what I had posted but thought better of it. I really can't handle a debate with someone who has no idea what they are talking about. One of the many idiots was someone from Georgia commenting on the amount of smoke free bars in Maryland.....what the f! My deck is nice and the alcohol is cheaper at a liquor store...so it goes.


LOL America's full of educated idiots. Don't you know we all have televisions that tell us everything we need to know? :gn


----------



## [OT] Loki

I found two pipes I really like....of course they don't take american express


----------



## Cheeto

kheffelf said:


> Not going to go into details, but today was one of the strangest days in my life, it was an awful day yet a good day, crazy when somebody leaves your life and somebody else walks back in, also went down to my mom's house for dinner tonight and then she told me something that is going to change a lot of things and I have no idea what is going to happen in the next couple months. I just feel really weird right now and can't believe all these things have happened on the same day.


When things happen they happen fast. If you told me two weeks ago I would be in a a serious relationship today I would of laughed in your face


----------



## ShawnP

Heading to the range in 2 hours to break in the new shotgun :gn

Gonna be a rainy ass day but shooting, friends & my pipe will make it a great day. 

I shall post up some shooting herf pics when I get back :chk


Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat

ShawnP said:


> Heading to the range in 2 hours to break in the new shotgun :gn
> 
> Gonna be a rainy ass day but shooting, friends & my pipe will make it a great day.
> 
> I shall post up some shooting herf pics when I get back :chk
> 
> Shawn


Enjoy buddy. Did you order the AE or Butternut Burley????


----------



## ShawnP

Kayak_Rat said:


> Enjoy buddy. Did you order the AE or Butternut Burley????


Nope I sure didn't. I couldn't decide if I wanted to add anything else so I waited.

Shawn


----------



## tzaddi

Check out the action in the All Cigar Lounge> *2007 MVP* any pipers that you might want to mention or not.


----------



## kheffelf

tzaddi said:


> Check out the action in the All Cigar Lounge> *2007 MVP* any pipers that you might want to mention or not.


So far only one piper mentioned, nobody knows us down here.


----------



## fireman43

So, with all this Burley talk going around, I decided to try some out from a sample I had received awhile back. P&W Nut Brown to be specific. Smoking it in my Sav. Bulldog Kenny sent me for Christmas, and I must say I am suprised. I wasn't expecting much being the Va/Per whore I am, but this stuff is good. Might have to rethink my position on this tobacco. I was expecting something cased and sickly sweet. A touch of sweetness and a fair amount of flavor when I exhale through my nose. Myabe it's just this particular blend, but I am beginning to think that Burleys get a bad rap for nothing.


----------



## IHT

kheffelf said:


> So far only one piper mentioned, nobody knows us down here.


that is A-OK with me. p


----------



## IHT

something i want to bitch about (what's new?):

my local fuggin pharmacy!!
as you know, my wife has a torn disc, so she's been in bed for over a month now. doc's prescriber her msucle relaxers, pain relievers... while i was in germany, they didn't give her strong enough meds. so, she took them like candy (but still UNDER the correct daily dosage limits - just MORE than what was on the bottle). she's a nurse and knows how much she can take of what per day.
so, i get home, have to go get another prescription because she's out again due to taking too many cuz they aren't strong enough.
they won't fill it??!! said she's had too much in the past week... okay??? too much meaning she's taking more than prescribed, yet under the daily limits for the pain med. 
that's not the bitch... i'm getting there.

my son also has medicine he has to take every day. well, he's out wednesday night, so i turned in his monthly prescription that morning. they say they won't fill it until friday?? cuz it was last filled on the 3rd (while i was gone). beautiful, how he lost a couple pills, i don't know... 
that's not the bitch either...

today, go to drop off my wifes weekly set of prescriptions for what she needs to keep out of pain... and to pickup my sons monthly refill.
they switched over to a new computer system, so that's everyones excuse at the pharmacy today. hell, next time i do something wrong at work, i'll just say, "see, we just switched over to this new system yesterday, so that'll take me 5 hours to correct."
that's not the bitch either.
nor is the fact that the same c*nt i dropped off my wifes prescription that told me they won't fill it, and the exact same one that said they won't fill my sons until friday was the one that told me this afternoon that they filled my sons prescription this morning.... 
SO WHY AM I STANDING THERE 45 MINUTES??? 
oh, they can't find it...
why are the three ppl that were scrambling around 30 minutes ago now filling those other 5 ppls prescriptions and i'm still standing here - why are two of the three standing there in the back chit-chatting??
then the 15 minutes of "they're counting it now." really? how hard is it to count to 30?

but that's not the gripe i have.
noooooooo....


IT'S THE DAMN LOOKS AND WHISPERS AND GLARES I'M GETTING FROM THE FUGGERS THAT WORK THERE!!!!
excuse me if my wife has a torn disc at the L5/S1 area, and that my son needs a daily dose of medicine... why look at me that way, i'm just here to pick the sh*t up??!! hell, I CAN'T EVEN SWALLOW PILLS MYSELF, CHECK MY OWN MEDICAL HISTORY IN YOUR "NEW SYSTEM", IT'S ALL LIQUIDS!!! I DON'T TAKE MEDICINE UNLESS DIRECTED BY A DOCTOR...
enough with the whispers, glances, pointing and nodding... do your fuggin job, give me my wifes pain meds and my sons meds, damnit!! :c

hell, when she was stuck by an HIV/Hep C infected needle, i didn't get any second looks or whispers, but why now?

:hn


----------



## IHT

ultramag, i see you viewing this topic...
i finally sent you a letter today. :tu sorry it took me so long. been running around like mad, and work has been a biatch as well (two new guys i gotta try to train up).


----------



## ultramag

IHT said:


> ultramag, i see you viewing this topic...
> i finally sent you a letter today. :tu sorry it took me so long. been running around like mad, and work has been a biatch as well (two new guys i gotta try to train up).


No problem Greg. I knew you were busy with family issues and was not worried about it at all. If I had thought I needed to be concerned I wouldn't have handed it over in the first place. 

I hope Mrs. IHT gets better soon so you can stop being abused by the pharmaceutical jackasses.


----------



## OilMan

IHT said:


> something i want to bitch about (what's new?):


My dad had the same thing. He broke his leg in 24 places and was taking his pain meds like the dr. told him. When he ran out, they wouldnt refill it "because he is taking them too much"


----------



## jgros001

tzaddi said:


> Check out the action in the All Cigar Lounge> *2007 MVP* any pipers that you might want to mention or not.


when did the softball league start??


----------



## [OT] Loki

I hate doctors, I hate nurses, I hate health care in this fecking country.......they can all burn in hell*











*my appologies to anyone who is a dr. nurse, or in health care in america if you can some how manage to take the time out of your busy fecking day and do your god damn job


----------



## Mad Hatter

I had a little better luck than that this week. Saw the doc yesterday and asked if he could increase my dosage a little bit. He said no, he couldn't do that without prescribing morphine, which I really don't want anyway. So I asked if he could bump me up another pill a day so I can still get in my full work days. He says "no problem" finish my next two refills and give him a holler. Thank God! I definitely feel for your wife Greg. Is she getting surgery in the very near future? I hope so. Hand in there.


----------



## tzaddi

jgros001 said:


> when did the softball league start??


What most of folks up there don't realize is *MVP*= *M*ost *V*aluable *P*iper.

Slow Pitch?


----------



## jgros001

tzaddi said:


> What most of folks up there don't realize is *MVP*= *M*ost *V*aluable *P*iper.
> 
> Slow Pitch?


The only way to play


----------



## IHT

Mad Hatter said:


> I definitely feel for your wife Greg. Is she getting surgery in the very near future? I hope so. Hand in there.


well, she's got another round of cortizone shots next friday. and then on the 11th she meets with the neurosurgeon to find out what's up next...

here's the deal:
if she has to have surgery between Feb 18th and 10th of Mar, then i can't go on my nexzt business trip to PA... that'll cause huge problems at work, but they'll have to deal with it, wife comes first.
i've got 2 new guys on my team, and i have to take 1 new guy from another team already on that trip. so, if i can't go, it'll be 1 guy who's not "the boss" with 3 totally new guys hwo've never done the job on the road... not a good situation, cuz i do a lot of stuff the other guys can't/don't know how to do.


----------



## cigar_040

IHT said:


> IT'S THE DAMN LOOKS AND WHISPERS AND GLARES I'M GETTING FROM THE FUGGERS THAT WORK THERE!!!!
> ... do your fuggin job, give me my wifes pain meds and my sons meds, damnit!! :c


Agree completely !!!

I don't understand where Pharmacist or the interns get this 
"mightier than thou" complex. Just have it ready for me when I need it and get there to pick it up !!

It pisses me off here too. I always hate when they ask "Do you have any questions for the pharmacist?" I think the next time they do that.....I'm gonna ask where the condoms or KY Jelly is :r


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> well, she's got another round of cortizone shots next friday. and then on the 11th she meets with the neurosurgeon to find out what's up next...
> 
> here's the deal:
> if she has to have surgery between Feb 18th and 10th of Mar, then i can't go on my nexzt business trip to PA... that'll cause huge problems at work, but they'll have to deal with it, wife comes first.
> i've got 2 new guys on my team, and i have to take 1 new guy from another team already on that trip. so, if i can't go, it'll be 1 guy who's not "the boss" with 3 totally new guys hwo've never done the job on the road... not a good situation, cuz i do a lot of stuff the other guys can't/don't know how to do.


That's an awfully long time to wait to get something done. If you lived on welfare they'd get to you sooner, I'm sure. I've had two of those cortizone shots in the last few months. The first one about made me pass out, the second I hardly felt. They buy me a few months relief. Basically I nickle and dime my pain away, or some of it anyway. I'm hoping to make it til december before I get surgery if I haven't gone belly up and lost my insurance by then, or finished losing my mind or something. I won't know what to do with myself when I don't have to have like seven pillows in bed with me anymore. Sometimes its hard to be optimistic.

Good luck with training those guys (hope you like doing that better than I do) and everything else.


----------



## IHT

Mad Hatter said:


> That's an awfully long time to wait to get something done. If you lived on welfare they'd get to you sooner, I'm sure. I've had two of those cortizone shots in the last few months. The first one about made me pass out, the second I hardly felt. They buy me a few months relief. Basically I nickle and dime my pain away, or some of it anyway. I'm hoping to make it til december before I get surgery if I haven't gone belly up and lost my insurance by then, or finished losing my mind or something. I won't know what to do with myself when I don't have to have like seven pillows in bed with me anymore. Sometimes its hard to be optimistic.
> 
> Good luck with training those guys (hope you like doing that better than I do) and everything else.


first part:
well, she attempted to make an appt with the head neurologist, who's world renowned at KUMed (her dad used him recently), but she would've had to wait until April.
so, she went to his understudy, and got the appt on feb 11th. that was a few weeks back.

second part:
i actually enjoy teaching the new guys, one of my few highlights at work. 
problem is, they should be QUALIFIED when they got hired.


----------



## Nutiket_32

Hope everything works out for your wife. I havent had a ton of experience with pharmacists, although they did make it hard when I had to pickup medicine last year, apparently helping an 18 yr old (at the time) wasn't high on their priority list. 



On my own complaint list, my gf has either the flu or mono. I had a cold and originally just thought that was what she had until her temp broke 101. I woke up this morning after 9 hours of sleep feeling like I had a massive hangover and all I drank last night was propel (nonalcoholic if anyone doesnt know what propel is). On the bright side, its actually nice enough outside that I can go smoke if I feel up to it later.


----------



## kheffelf

Going out for my birthday tonight with my Dad, first off me and my buddy are stopping at my favorite cigar shop in the area and having a cigar and then off to dinner to meet my dad and family at an awesome restaurant called Heston's, been a tradition now for a couple years.


----------



## Nutiket_32

kheffelf said:


> Going out for my birthday tonight with my Dad, first off me and my buddy are stopping at my favorite cigar shop in the area and having a cigar and then off to dinner to meet my dad and family at an awesome restaurant called Heston's, been a tradition now for a couple years.


happy birthday


----------



## EvanS

kheffelf said:


> Going out for my birthday tonight with my Dad, first off me and my buddy are stopping at my favorite cigar shop in the area and having a cigar and then off to dinner to meet my dad and family at an awesome restaurant called Heston's, been a tradition now for a couple years.


sounds great Kyle...nice to have a simple tradition like that.

Happy birthday to you :bl


----------



## IHT

must be great to be 5 yrs old again...
oh, that was on the 5th? not 5 yrs old.

enjoy time with your dad, kyle.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

kheffelf said:


> Going out for my birthday tonight with my Dad, first off me and my buddy are stopping at my favorite cigar shop in the area and having a cigar and then off to dinner to meet my dad and family at an awesome restaurant called Heston's, been a tradition now for a couple years.


Happy birthday!


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> must be great to be 5 yrs old again...
> oh, that was on the 5th? not 5 yrs old.
> 
> enjoy time with your dad, kyle.


What, not understanding the five thing, but my birthday isn't until the fifth so..., but thanks everyone for the birthday wishes.


----------



## Thillium

Well if you guys hear about a young adult male murdering his ex girlfriend in the NE area, you'll know why I stopped posting.


Sigh...I hate women.
:hn:hn:hn


----------



## ultramag

kheffelf said:


> Going out for my birthday tonight with my Dad, first off me and my buddy are stopping at my favorite cigar shop in the area and having a cigar and then off to dinner to meet my dad and family at an awesome restaurant called Heston's, been a tradition now for a couple years.


Happy Birthday Kyle!!! :bl Hope you have a good one.


----------



## IHT

kheffelf said:


> What, not understanding the five thing, but my birthday isn't until the fifth so...,


i knew that, i made the FEB b-day topic. :tu
it could be read in the b-day topic that it's your 5th b-day, not on the 5th, but your 5th... so, the joke was bad.


Thillium said:


> Sigh...I hate women.


join the party.
they don't get any more "user friendly" as they get older, you just learn to not give a sh*t about it so it doesn't ruin the rest of your day.

have some balloons, they also make funny noises when you pinch them.
:bl


----------



## Thillium

IHT said:


> i knew that, i made the FEB b-day topic. :tu
> it could be read in the b-day topic that it's your 5th b-day, not on the 5th, but your 5th... so, the joke was bad.
> 
> join the party.
> they don't get any more "user friendly" as they get older, you just learn to not give a sh*t about it so it doesn't ruin the rest of your day.
> 
> have some balloons, they also make funny noises when you pinch them.
> :bl


IHT that was a horrible joke by the way . Haha at least it made me laugh.


----------



## worr lord

*Re: Open Thread*

Anyone ever seen one of these?


----------



## IHT

*Re: Open Thread*



worr lord said:


> Anyone ever seen one of these?


just in james bond movies.


----------



## Bridges

*Re: Open Thread*



worr lord said:


> Anyone ever seen one of these?


That's awesome! I want one. How do you think it smokes?:r


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

*Re: Open Thread*

Its the ultimate training pipe. Smoke it too fast and get it too hot... you shoot yourself in the face.


----------



## worr lord

*Re: Open Thread*

Talk about a smoking barrel :hn


----------



## Guest

Man, CS wouldn't load for nothing this weekend.


Greg send my best to your wife, i've never done anything to my discs but i've pulled almost everything there is to pull on my back. I hope she can get it righted.


----------



## Infin1ty

How is everyone doing this morning? 

Greg, best wishes to your wife, hope she gets everything straightened out. :tu


----------



## IHT

thanks for the well wishes with the wife.
i just (and she feels the same) want her back fixed. her dickhead dr. told her that "rest" will cure it. well, so sorry, she's been laid up for nearly a month and a half, and it's not getting better. she can't stand laying in bed all the time, in pain... 

so, had 2 cups of coffee so far, feelin' it... 
:chk


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> thanks for the well wishes with the wife.
> i just (and she feels the same) want her back fixed. her dickhead dr. told her that "rest" will cure it. well, so sorry, she's been laid up for nearly a month and a half, and it's not getting better. she can't stand laying in bed all the time, in pain...
> :chk


Greg if there's anything I can tell you to help your wife its this:

1. if her spine wants to bent/twist/pull a certain direction, it does that to protect a damaged area and she should try to keep it in that position regardless of whether she's sitting, lying or standing

2. Fats, sugars, chocolate and caffeine irritate the hell out of inflamation

These are two rules I follow without question, especially the first one. If not for these I would have been on welfare a long time ago.

Also, this may sound silly, a doctor told me several years ago that while lying down you have about 30psi pressure on your discs, 70 while standing and 230 while sitting...... or something close to that.

Lying in bed with my legs straight tears me up too.

Might take a few days to see any results, but these are rules to live by.
sorry for poking more advice at you. I know it gets tiresome.

On a brighter note, I might actually be able to hold down a real job now. I think I'm going to apply for a zookeeper position at the local police station and cut my own business down to the gravy work (if the hardest and highest paying jobs are considered gravy).


----------



## Infin1ty

IHT said:


> thanks for the well wishes with the wife.
> i just (and she feels the same) want her back fixed. her dickhead dr. told her that "rest" will cure it. well, so sorry, she's been laid up for nearly a month and a half, and it's not getting better. she can't stand laying in bed all the time, in pain...
> 
> so, had 2 cups of coffee so far, feelin' it...
> :chk


Sounds like it may be time to find a new Dr.

Does she work? theres a good chance that the chair she is using maybe one of the reasons that its not getting better. I've found that since I've started my new job my back pain is much worse on the days that I work, and its primarily because of the chairs we use.

But yeah, my main recommendation would be to find a new Dr. I've found that some Dr's feel patiences over exaggerate everything, so they basically tell um to f off.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Infin1ty said:


> Sounds like it may be time to find a new Dr.
> 
> Does she work? theres a good chance that the chair she is using maybe one of the reasons that its not getting better. I've found that since I've started my new job my back pain is much worse on the days that I work, and its primarily because of the chairs we use.
> 
> But yeah, my main recommendation would be to find a new Dr. I've found that some Dr's feel patiences over exaggerate everything, so they basically tell um to f off.


Damn Infinity, I thought you were a young guy. Funny, I'm a firm believer that furniture is one of the primary causes of chronic back problems. I plan to re-invent the steel spring one of these days and found a movement for the abolition of lumbar supports :tu


----------



## IHT

Mad Hatter said:


> Greg if there's anything I can tell you to help your wife its this:
> 
> 1. if her spine wants to bent/twist/pull a certain direction, it does that to protect a damaged area and she should try to keep it in that position regardless of whether she's sitting, lying or standing
> IHT - we know, but she mostly lays there right now.
> 
> 2. Fats, sugars, chocolate and caffeine irritate the hell out of inflamation
> IHT - she's diabetic, doesn't like chocolate anyway, doesn't drink coffee either. she's lost 30 lbs here since Xmas. not eating much of anything.
> 
> These are two rules I follow without question, especially the first one. If not for these I would have been on welfare a long time ago.


in the quote.



Infin1ty said:


> Sounds like it may be time to find a new Dr.
> IHT - we both agree.
> 
> Does she work? theres a good chance that the chair she is using maybe one of the reasons that its not getting better.
> IHT - she's currently NOT working due to her back pain. she's an emergency room/trauma nurse, so she stands all the time, no chairs.
> 
> But yeah, my main recommendation would be to find a new Dr. I've found that some Dr's feel patiences over exaggerate everything, so they basically tell um to f off.
> IHT - can't change yet. he's th eone that signed some paperwork to keep her from working, he has to sign the paperwork to allow her back to work.


in the quote.


----------



## [OT] Loki

greg,
it's horrible what they are doing to your wife, and the more I hear about what they are doing to her and how my father in law is being treated make me loose more and more respect for the health system in this country every second. 








On a totally different note, roses or tulips for v-day. I know roses are common but my fiancee likes both


----------



## Infin1ty

Mad Hatter said:


> Damn Infinity, I thought you were a young guy. Funny, I'm a firm believer that furniture is one of the primary causes of chronic back problems. I plan to re-invent the steel spring one of these days and found a movement for the abolition of lumbar supports :tu


haha, yeah thats the bad part, I am a young guy. Just turned 19. I've had back problems since I was in Jr. High though, and these chairs at work at just aggravating it even more.


----------



## Infin1ty

IHT said:


> in the quote.
> 
> in the quote.


Ah, alright. Well that sucks man, I am really sorry.


----------



## IHT

[OT] Loki said:


> greg,
> it's horrible what they are doing to your wife, and the more I hear about what they are doing to her and how my father in law is being treated make me loose more and more respect for the health system in this country every second.


well, they're really NOT treating her bad. she's just in a crapload of pain. 
her doc is doing what most of them are trained to do, which is see if they can fix it and use surgery as a last resort.
well, seeing THESE neurosurgeons, it takes a few months to GET an appt. she would've been waiting until late march/early april to see the "world renowned" guy, so she's seeing his understudy and got the first available appt, which is in a week.

the worst part is that she can't do anything and is drugged up 24/7 just to get some sleep and walk around the house. i have to drive her to her appts, most of the time, unless she times it right with her meds.
she's just NOW getting use to them so she's NOT knocked out all the time.


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> i knew that, i made the FEB b-day topic. :tu
> it could be read in the b-day topic that it's your 5th b-day, not on the 5th, but your 5th... so, the joke was bad.
> l


Ok, that is what I thought it was about, but I didn't know if I missed a post or something, and that makes sense I didn't get it since I haven't really looked at the feb birthdays thread.


----------



## illinoishoosier

IHT said:


> i knew that, i made the FEB b-day topic. :tu
> it could be read in the b-day topic that it's your 5th b-day, not on the 5th, but your 5th... so, the joke was bad.
> 
> join the party.
> they don't get any more "user friendly" as they get older, you just learn to not give a sh*t about it so it doesn't ruin the rest of your day.
> 
> have some balloons, _they also make funny noises when you pinch them._
> :bl


I've noticed the same thing about women!:hn

could explain the two ex-wives....(mutters under breath, crawls back under rock so as not to embarrass pipe forum)


----------



## IHT

illinoishoosier said:


> could explain the two ex-wives....(mutters under breath, crawls back under rock so as not to embarrass pipe forum)


i've got one as well... only i don't mutter about the biatch. :r


----------



## pistol

Greg, I'm really sorry to hear that your wife is having such an awful time. When you say that you are seeing the "world renowned" neurosurgeon's understudy, are you talking about a fellow or resident that's training under him, or are you seeing a partner? Are you guys going to a teaching institution (like KU med), or are these guys in private practice? What is the surgical treatment that they've discussed with you if the medicine doesn't work?


----------



## IHT

pistol said:


> When you say that you are seeing the "world renowned" neurosurgeon's understudy, are you talking about a fellow or resident that's training under him, or are you seeing a partner?
> IHT - partner, that WAS an understudy. this guy is just a younger version of the older guy - so my wife says.
> 
> Are you guys going to a teaching institution (like KU med), or are these guys in private practice?
> IHT - going to KU Med for two reasons.
> 1) she works there and everything we, as a family, have done there is totally free.
> 2) they have two of the best neurosurgeons in the world. she knows them both since she works there.
> 
> What is the surgical treatment that they've discussed with you if the medicine doesn't work?
> IHT - we don't know. as i've said, her FIRST appt is next monday, 11 Feb. we'll find out some info at that time. i have a trip to PA the next monday, for 3 weeks. but if they determine surgery is best, and that's what my wife wants, and they can get her in before march 11th, then i won't be going on that trip, or the next one.
> there isn't any "medicine" for this. all she's on is Pain pills and muscle relaxers - which i don't think is a cure for a torn disc.


maybe i should just ship her up your way, let her hit the slopes so her knees/thighs/butt will be in so much pain she'll forget about her back after skiing all day? :r


----------



## pistol

IHT said:


> maybe i should just ship her up your way, let her hit the slopes so her knees/thighs/butt will be in so much pain she'll forget about her back after skiing all day? :r


Yeah, we'll get her set up!p Neurosurgery has come such a long way (especially disc stuff), I'm sure that they will come up with a good solution for you. Let me know if there's anything I can do (no I won't send you anymore tobacco :r).


----------



## IHT

:r.
i think it'll be disc fusion, and so does my wife, and she can't wait, and is actually pushing for it.
(how many ands in one sentence)


----------



## kheffelf

Busy morning, got up early this morning, have to head to school and start studying for a big civ exam that I have today. Didn't sleep to well so hopefully I am able to stay up for the most part of the day, have a lot on my mind and the rain hitting the window all night didn't help.


----------



## Infin1ty

Good morning fellas! How's it going with everyone today?


----------



## smokehouse

Good Morning. Happy Fat Tuesday!!


----------



## Infin1ty

Happy Super Tuesday! .
















go Obama! :w


----------



## tzilt

IHT said:


> there isn't any "medicine" for this. all she's on is Pain pills and muscle relaxers - which i don't think is a cure for a torn disc.


Has she tried Lidocaine patches?...

My wife has pretty bad lower back problems (although not as bad as a torn disc). She has been through the gamut of muscle relaxers, vicodin, etc, etc and is dissatisfied with them. They work but they also dope her up, make her tired and slightly loopy.

Just recently she got a prescription for Lidocaine patches and she is really pleased with them. They are big gauze-like stickers that you stick on whatever part hurts. It totally numbs the area but nothing else. For my wife this works really well, because its looking like its just never going to get better (been going on for 6 years, got much worse after childbirth), and the traditional pain meds aren't a very good long-term solution.


----------



## tzilt

Infin1ty said:


> Happy Super Tuesday! .





smokehouse said:


> Good Morning. Happy Fat Tuesday!!


Super Fat Tuesday?


----------



## Infin1ty

tzilt said:


> Super Fat Tuesday?


Well, every day is Fat day for me :hn.


----------



## Mad Hatter

tzilt said:


> Super Fat Tuesday?


Happy Super Fat Tuesday everybody!!!


----------



## ShawnP

Ok this is the 1st day since Fri morning that I haven't been bed ridden with what they thought was pneumonia 

What a damn weekend/beginning of the week this has been. I now can move and only my throat/chest & stomach hurts now when I cough. DAMN does it hurt.

To top it off remember the whole carpet ordeal 2 fridays ago? yeah well Homedepot called me yesterday to tell me they rushed another order in and the installers have it. I think WOOHOO finally I can order the rest of my furniture so it doesn't seem like i'm living in an abandoned shack NOPE WRONG!!! I get home from my 1st day back to work to hear a msg stating the carpet came in all flucked up again.

WTF how in the hell does this happen again??


I'm starting to lose my cool with these people:mn


Shawn


----------



## kvm

IHT said:


> :r.
> i think it'll be disc fusion, and so does my wife, and she can't wait, and is actually pushing for it.
> (how many ands in one sentence)


Reading your post makes me feel like I'm taking a glimpse into the future. My wife has had back problems for a few years now and it just keeps getting worse. She is running out of options..meds...therapy..patches...and surgery is looking like a reality. So you think they will do fusion instead of replacement?


----------



## Mad Hatter

kvm said:


> Reading your post makes me feel like I'm taking a glimpse into the future. My wife has had back problems for a few years now and it just keeps getting worse. She is running out of options..meds...therapy..patches...and surgery is looking like a reality. So you think they will do fusion instead of replacement?


Fusion is so barbaric and last century. Unfortunately it is also what benefits the pharmacutical (sp) industry the most. I was holding out for a better way, but looks like that's what I'll be getting when the time comes.


----------



## kvm

Mad Hatter said:


> Fusion is so barbaric and last century. Unfortunately it is also what benefits the pharmacutical (sp) industry the most. I was holding out for a better way, but looks like that's what I'll be getting when the time comes.


How so? I haven't researched that much yet.


----------



## Mad Hatter

kvm said:


> How so? I haven't researched that much yet.


Well the surgeon explained it to me that the soft tissue is removed and the bones are made to grow together. If it takes properly you have a joint that no longer moves. If it doesn't you have a joint that's not supposed to moved at all but has play or slop in it. It all depends on how well the bones fuse together. Of seven people I know who have had that done, only two were successful. My doc explained that 70% of recovery comes from strictly following your doctors orders regarding limitations and doing physical therapy. 30% depends on the skill of the surgeon. My uncle is a horror story and now lives on valium, recently upgraded to morphine, completely disabled for close to 15 years now.


----------



## kheffelf

Life is starting to get crazy again, right when you think everything is going great and you are content with where you are at, something is bound to happen. Oh well, that is life and I need to learn to enjoy it, no matter what it brings. Happy to be alive and living. Anybody give up anything for lent? I am not catholic but I usually give something up, this year is pop. Can't get to crazy.


----------



## Thillium

I think if I gave something up I would go crazy.


----------



## Infin1ty

Nah, I'm not giving anything up. 

So how is everyone this morning?


----------



## tzilt

Infin1ty said:


> Nah, I'm not giving anything up.
> 
> So how is everyone this morning?


Tired, Super Fat Tuesday went on forever.


----------



## [OT] Loki

work sucks


----------



## Infin1ty

tzilt said:


> Tired, Super Fat Tuesday went on forever.


Yeah no kidding!



> work sucks


Agreed. What do you do?


----------



## tzilt

kheffelf said:


> I am not catholic but I usually give something up, this year is pop. Can't get to crazy.


When you give up something for Lent do you get it back after Lent?

Best part about Lent? $1.00 Filet O Fish. I could eat my weight in those things.

Heaven would be $1 Filet O Fish season coinciding with Egg Nog Shakes season.


----------



## Infin1ty

tzilt said:


> When you give up something for Lent do you get it back after Lent?
> 
> Best part about Lent? $1.00 Filet O Fish. I could eat my weight in those things.
> 
> Heaven would be $1 Filet O Fish season coinciding with Egg Nog Shakes season.


:tpd:, I love the Filet O Fish! I could eat those everyday for a month!


----------



## [OT] Loki

Infin1ty said:


> Agreed. What do you do?


right now, substitute teaching, soon....well I don't want to jinx it


----------



## [OT] Loki

tzilt said:


> When you give up something for Lent do you get it back after Lent?
> 
> Best part about Lent? $1.00 Filet O Fish. I could eat my weight in those things.
> 
> Heaven would be $1 Filet O Fish season coinciding with Egg Nog Shakes season.


wendys fish is really good


----------



## Infin1ty

[OT] Loki said:


> right now, substitute teaching, soon....well I don't want to jinx it


Cool cool. Good luck with what your working on getting!


----------



## tzilt

Infin1ty said:


> :tpd:, I love the Filet O Fish! I could eat those everyday for a month!


I think thats the idea during Lent! Oh wait, just on Fridays maybe. I better get out wikipedia to explain the situation to me.

Okay...according to Wiki fish and dairy okay on Fridays during Lent, but its a no-go on meat. Also, back in the Middle Ages Thomas Aquinas said that fish wasn't as fun to eat as beef or pork so it was okay to eat fish on Lent. You also weren't supposed to eat dairy, but in some places you could make a special donation to the church and get a pass on dairy.

Looks like the idea of a Sin Tax has a long, rich history!_However, dispensations for dairy products were given, frequently for a donation, from which several churches are popularly believed to have been built, including the "Butter Tower" of the Rouen Cathedral. In Spain, the bull of the Holy Crusade (renewed periodically after 1492) allowed the consumption of dairy products and eggs during Lent in exchange for a contribution to the war against Islam._​


----------



## tzilt

[OT] Loki said:


> wendys fish is really good


I've never had Wendy's. I will have to give it a go. Is it a really crunchy fish like BKs?


----------



## [OT] Loki

tzilt said:


> I've never had Wendy's. I will have to give it a go. Is it a really crunchy fish like BKs?


not that i remember but it's been a while since I've had it


----------



## Infin1ty

[OT] Loki said:


> not that i remember but it's been a while since I've had it


From that looks of the commercial I just last night, it does look crunchy.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Infin1ty said:


> From that looks of the commercial I just last night, it does look crunchy.


i'll probably grab one for lunch when I get off work and I'll post a review lol


----------



## tzilt

Infin1ty said:


> From that looks of the commercial I just last night, it does look crunchy.


Hmm. I will have to give it a try. Pictures of McDonald's Filet o Fish *look* crunchy, but in reality they are floppy soggy little things. Its the tartar sauce that makes them awesome.

I imagine that they get their fish from the floor sweepings in a fish stick factory. But as long as they are tasty floor sweepings then I am on board.


----------



## Infin1ty

[OT] Loki said:


> i'll probably grab one for lunch when I get off work and I'll post a review lol


lol, I'll probably do the same. Its supposed to be storming at lunch today, which means I can't walk over to subway like usual, so since I need to drive to lunch I am actual gunna go get something different!


----------



## tzilt

[OT] Loki said:


> i'll probably grab one for lunch when I get off work and I'll post a review lol





Infin1ty said:


> lol, I'll probably do the same. Its supposed to be storming at lunch today, which means I can't walk over to subway like usual, so since I need to drive to lunch I am actual gunna go get something different!


Ah man. That is an awesome idea. I am home with my daughter today and my wife took the car with the babyseat so no ocean bounty for me. I will have to live vicariously through your guys reviews.

For thoroughness maybe you could get a fish sammich from Wendy's, McDs, and BK and review them all.


----------



## [OT] Loki

tzilt said:


> Ah man. That is an awesome idea. I am home with my daughter today and my wife took the car with the babyseat so no ocean bounty for me. I will have to live vicariously through your guys reviews.
> 
> For thoroughness maybe you could get a fish sammich from Wendy's, McDs, and BK and review them all.


how fat do you think I am?


----------



## Infin1ty

Man, if they were all close to each other I would. Tell ya the truth, I have no idea where a BK even is around here! We have a Wendy's up the street, and McD is a little further down the road, but no BK =[. Hey if you want, I could always bomb ya with a fish sammi sampler! :r

I'll have to find one and go on a fish tasting spree. 

Did the $1.00 fish start today?


----------



## Infin1ty

[OT] Loki said:


> how fat do you think I am?


Well it depends, did you actually contemplate doing that? :r


----------



## [OT] Loki

Infin1ty said:


> Man, if they were all close to each other I would. Tell ya the truth, I have no idea where a BK even is around here! We have a Wendy's up the street, and McD is a little further down the road, but no BK =[.
> 
> I'll have to find one and go on a fish tasting spree.
> 
> Did the $1.00 fish start today?


IMO
Wendys > McD > BK


----------



## [OT] Loki

Infin1ty said:


> Well it depends, did you actually contemplate doing that? :r


did...no......still contemplating yes.


----------



## Infin1ty

Well it turns out there is a BK close by, even closer then Wendy's I guess! I think I got my plan, I'll hit up Wendy's today, and then tomorrow I'll go get some BK, and then on my way home from school on Friday I'll hit up McD, and we'll see who takes the cake!


----------



## tzilt

[OT] Loki said:


> IMO
> Wendys > McD > BK


For sandwiches I agree. For french fries I think it goes McD>Wendy's>BK. Bk fries are nasty.



[OT] Loki said:


> did...no......still contemplating yes.





Infin1ty said:


> I'll have to find one and go on a fish tasting spree.


Its for science so really this whole thing is bigger than either of you and you must go on a taste test of various fast food fish filets.


----------



## Infin1ty

Now my question to you guys... Yes or no on tarter sauce? 

I personally don't like it, I hated it as a kid, and to be honest I haven't tried it since. 

I usually just get cheese on my fish and then I'll put ketchup on it. :tu


----------



## [OT] Loki

after subbing I now i want kids less then I did before


----------



## cigar_040

Morning all, it's my off day today. All this talk of McD, BK, and Wendy's has me hungry now.....time for breakfast


----------



## Infin1ty

tzilt said:


> For sandwiches I agree. For french fries I think it goes McD>Wendy's>BK. Bk fries are nasty.


Totally agree! What's sad is that BK fries used to be even worse! I remember back when I was little, if you didn't eat them hot then you might as well have thrown them out, because they tasted like garbage!


----------



## [OT] Loki

Infin1ty said:


> I usually just get cheese on my fish and then I'll put ketchup on it. :tu


this is how I roll



tzilt said:


> For sandwiches I agree. For french fries I think it goes McD>Wendy's>BK. Bk fries are nasty.


I like them all about the same. when bk changed their fries I wasn't a fan...now, not so bad


----------



## tzilt

Infin1ty said:


> Now my question to you guys... Yes or no on tarter sauce?
> 
> I personally don't like it, I hated it as a kid, and to be honest I haven't tried it since.
> 
> I usually just get cheese on my fish and then I'll put ketchup on it. :tu


I gotta say yes on tartar sauce. For me its makes the Filet O Fish. The fish on its own is scary like catfood. But to each his own, if you prefer to mask the subpar fish with ketchup more power to you I say!



[OT] Loki said:


> after subbing I now i want kids less then I did before


How many did you want before?



cigar_040 said:


> Morning all, it's my off day today. All this talk of McD, BK, and Wendy's has me hungry now.....time for breakfast


Good morning and happy day off. You should join the Fish Filet challenge.


----------



## [OT] Loki

tzilt said:


> How many did you want before?


One, got talked into two.....now i'm at 0


----------



## Infin1ty

Anyone think Wendy's will ever have a breakfast menu? 

I just couldn't imagine a Wendy's breakfast, just seems wrong.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Infin1ty said:


> Anyone think Wendy's will ever have a breakfast menu?
> 
> I just couldn't imagine a Wendy's breakfast, just seems wrong.


the one by the school i teach at does


----------



## Infin1ty

[OT] Loki said:


> One, got talked into two.....now i'm at 0


:tpd:, The only reason I would have for having two is if my first one isn't a boy (and I know that sounds horrible but I'll explain, lol) I am currently the last in my family with our last name, and my dad has absolutely no plans of having anymore kids, so I don't want the Corliss name to die with me!


----------



## tzilt

[OT] Loki said:


> One, got talked into two.....now i'm at 0


Yeah but they are better behaved at home than they are at school aren't they? I mean, I was. Could get away with a lot more at school than at home.



Infin1ty said:


> Anyone think Wendy's will ever have a breakfast menu?
> 
> I just couldn't imagine a Wendy's breakfast, just seems wrong.


If they did it would be square I imagine. square sausage patties.

Speaking of breakfasts...I could go for 2 McGriddles right now along with a order of hashbrowns.


----------



## Infin1ty

[OT] Loki said:


> the one by the school i teach at does


Wow, I've never even seen Wendy's advertise for breakfast.. I wonder if there using that as a test store to see if it does well?


----------



## cigar_040

tzilt said:


> You should join the Fish Filet challenge.


Hummm........I guess another hour and 45 minutes isn't too long to wait.

Never had a fish from anywhere but McD's.....but how about Capt. D's or LGS sandwiches ?


----------



## [OT] Loki

Infin1ty said:


> :tpd:, The only reason I would have for having two is if my first one isn't a boy (and I know that sounds horrible but I'll explain, lol) I am currently the last in my family with our last name, and my dad has absolutely no plans of having anymore kids, so I don't want the Corliss name to die with me!


we've planned to adopt.....and I want a boy so


----------



## Infin1ty

tzilt said:


> Speaking of breakfasts...I could go for 2 McGriddles right now along with a order of hashbrowns.


I don't what you give me from McD for breakfast, as long it doesn't come on a biscuit, and comes with extra hashbrowns!


----------



## [OT] Loki

Infin1ty said:


> Wow, I've never even seen Wendy's advertise for breakfast.. I wonder if there using that as a test store to see if it does well?


no idea but they do have a breakfast menue...i've never eaten there but chick-fill-a > * when it comes to breakfast


----------



## tzilt

cigar_040 said:


> .....but how about Capt. D's or LGS sandwiches ?


Never heard of either of those. unless LGS=Long John Silver's?


----------



## Infin1ty

cigar_040 said:


> Hummm........I guess another hour and 45 minutes isn't too long to wait.
> 
> Never had a fish from anywhere but McD's.....but how about Capt. D's or LGS sandwiches ?


Never had Capt. D's, in fact never even heard of it. And by LGS I'm assuming you mean Long John Silvers? Never had a fish sandwich from there either, I don't even know if they have one... they probably just stick a fish plank on a bun!


----------



## [OT] Loki

cigar_040 said:


> Hummm........I guess another hour and 45 minutes isn't too long to wait.
> 
> Never had a fish from anywhere but McD's.....but how about Capt. D's or LGS sandwiches ?


lgs is good but I actually like wendys the best


----------



## [OT] Loki

Infin1ty said:


> Never had Capt. D's, in fact never even heard of it. And by LGS I'm assuming you mean Long John Silvers? Never had a fish sandwich from there either, I don't even know if they have one... they probably just stick a fish plank on a bun!


i could go for that


----------



## cigar_040

Hell.....I'm going to Wendy's then !!! 59 minutes until lunch service commencement


----------



## [OT] Loki

is it 12:45 yet?


----------



## tzilt

cigar_040 said:


> Hell.....I'm going to Wendy's then !!! 59 minutes until lunch service commencement





[OT] Loki said:


> is it 12:45 yet?


Triscuits and dip for me. I wish I had a filet now. Oh well, I think we have some fish sticks in the freezer, I guess I will make a 'homemade' filet o fish. White bread, fish sticks, american cheese and mayo mixed with hot dog relish for tartar sauce, that shoudl come fairly close.


----------



## [OT] Loki

rats, left my coffee in the other building...and my jacket....and the soda is in the car....not my day


----------



## Sawyer

Now you guys have me wanting to go to Burger King. And I was all set to get The Original at Jersey Mike's.


----------



## [OT] Loki

5 guys has the best fast food burgers ever


----------



## Sawyer

[OT] Loki said:


> 5 guys has the best fast food burgers ever


I agree, but I already had that this week.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Sawyer said:


> I agree, but I already had that this week.


there isn't a local one but i'm heading back to psu this weekend so i'll get it there.


----------



## tzilt

On a road-trip one time across Texas and thereabouts I ate mostly Whataburgers. I remember them being super tasty, like a flattened, messier Whopper. I may have just been really hungry though.

Are there still Whataburgers?


----------



## Infin1ty

Never heard of um. All I know is that it needs to get to 12:00 because I am starving! :hn


----------



## [OT] Loki

lunch starts at 11: 23, but I got nothing good ehre...I just want my caffinee


----------



## Infin1ty

I believe I can actually go to lunch when ever I feel like (one of the many benefits of being a contract employee, :ss) but I generally go around 12.


----------



## IHT

tzilt said:


> Are there still Whataburgers?


yes, down in texas, all over...
no, not a fan.

nobody has mentioned "Steak and Shake" or "schlotskys" - if i spelled that right?


----------



## [OT] Loki

speaking of texas fast food....taco cabana is rather good.


----------



## tzilt

IHT said:


> yes, down in texas, all over...
> no, not a fan.
> 
> nobody has mentioned "Steak and Shake" or "schlotskys" - if i spelled that right?


Hmm, maybe Whataburgers aren't as good as I remember. Oh well, they kept me fed.

Schlotsky's are good. In my last town we had one the only thing that kept me from going there more often was the slow service and inconvenient location.

Are there still Taco Tico's?


----------



## [OT] Loki

IHT said:


> yes, down in texas, all over...
> no, not a fan.
> 
> nobody has mentioned "Steak and Shake" or "schlotskys" - if i spelled that right?


I'm a fan of flingers.....please please please someone get the reference


----------



## IHT

this is how my day has been... so far.

then i glance over and notice something rather odd... didn't my mailbox use to sit right above the pampas grass?? (notice the "snow route" sign IN MY YARD!)

nice lookin tire tracks, obvious that it happened after the street was plowed. where's the mailbox post?? y'know, the one with the 4x4 inside it??

check out the DISTANCE that my mailbox flew before it hit the ground!!?? a good 8 ft +. nice work, my man/_wo_man. 

sorry if the photos are dark, my "transitions lenses" really screw me up at time. got new glasses waiting for me today...


----------



## [OT] Loki

that sucks greg. My neighbor backed over my mailbox one day...but nothing like that


----------



## smokehouse

sorry to see that greg. its been a mess here today too and looks like its going to be like that for the rest of the day. Looks like anouther early morning for me tomorrow. :hn


----------



## Infin1ty

Just got back from Wendy's with my Fish sammi. So far, this thing is excellent, much better then McD. My only complaint is that unfortuantly, unlike McD, they dont have a double! Just finished the sandwich, and it was excellent. Was nice and crunchy all the way through, surprisingly it wasn't as dry as I expected. Forgot to ask for ketchup, and I expected it to be bad, but wouldn't ya know it they surprised me again! 

Heres a little useless trivia for ya. Did you know that when they fish sandwich first appeared at McD, it was for lent, obviously. At the same time they also premiered a Hawaiian sandwich, which was a slice of grilled pineapple on a bun. They were premiered at the same time to see which one would be their meat alternative for Lent. Needless to say the Fish Sandwich won! And that my friends is why we get to enjoy the McD fish sandwich.


----------



## Infin1ty

Sorry to hear about your Mailbox Greg. One time right after it snowed, I was picking my friend up on my way to school. Well, while backing out of his driveway, which was completely snowed over, I guess I got off the path of it, and back right into his mailbox.... sent the thing flying a good 10 feet. :r


----------



## cigar_040

IHT said:


> nobody has mentioned "Steak and Shake" or "schlotskys" - if i spelled that right?


Oh indeed !!!!

No Steak and Shakes here local, but whenever we see one....always go in and eat !!

We've got a local burger chain
around town called Milo's. If ever in AL, ya'll gotta find one.


----------



## Infin1ty

cigar_040 said:


> Oh indeed !!!!
> 
> No Steak and Shakes here local, but whenever we see one....always go in and eat !!
> 
> We've got a local burger chain
> around town called Milo's. If ever in AL, ya'll gotta find one.


I love Steak and Shake! Theres none in the city I live in, but there is one in the next city over, about 30 minutes away.

You guys gotta stop giving me ideas for food! Now I want some Steak and Shake!


----------



## cigar_040

Sorry about the mailbox Greg, that just plain sucks !!!

We'd have a complete shutdown of anything and everything if we had snow like that here.


----------



## kheffelf

Greg, noticed the flag was up, were you able to find the mail that was in the box?


----------



## cigar_040

B.T.W.

The fish filet challenge is off for today. 

The wife wants me to get her for lunch. We're gonna go eat at a BBQ place.....


----------



## Infin1ty

cigar_040 said:


> B.T.W.
> 
> The fish filet challenge is off for today.
> 
> The wife wants me to get her for lunch. We're gonna go eat at a BBQ place.....


Guess you will just have to start your fish challenge tomorrow!

On the menu for tomorrow: BK!


----------



## worr lord

On a diet. Maybe I'll go to BK and try to stuff down half a Whopper Jr. for lunch.

>.<


----------



## tzilt

Well....here is my homemade Filet o Fishstick



It tasted okay. I used an english muffin instead of bread to maintain that hamburger bun shape. I didn't have tartar so I mixed hot dog relish and mayo. It was a poor substitute for the real thing but it filled my gutsack.​


----------



## IHT

kheffelf said:


> Greg, noticed the flag was up, were you able to find the mail that was in the box?


:r

i thought about something stupid about "being bombed, blew up my mailbox" kinda thing...

i guess if you dn't have a mailbox, even IF the mailman can see it, he won't get out and drop off your mail.


----------



## worr lord

How could the mailman see a mailbox that didn't exist?


----------



## kvm

IHT said:


> :r
> 
> i thought about something stupid about "being bombed, blew up my mailbox" kinda thing...
> 
> i guess if you dn't have a mailbox, even IF the mailman can see it, he won't get out and drop off your mail.


Call the town and tell them the snow plow did it. I now here when it happens they come out and put up a new one for you. I think mine was replaced the day after I called.


----------



## IHT

well, two reasons why i don't tell them the snowplow did it.
1) i know it didn't, don't want the snowplow guy to get in trouble for something he didn't do.
2) it's still obvious that those other tire tracks are there and they ran into it.


----------



## IHT

just finished dowloading a buttload of Chopin, Bach, Schubert, Mozart, Beethover, and Vivaldi. gonna try to find some more Franz Lizst, one of my favs.


----------



## ultramag

IHT said:


> just finished dowloading a buttload of Chopin, Bach, Schubert, Mozart, Beethover, and Vivaldi. gonna try to find some more Franz Lizst, one of my favs.


You don't know how bad I am wishing I knew how to put your head on that smoking jacket pic right now. :gn


----------



## IHT

ultramag said:


> You don't know how bad I am wishing I knew how to put your head on that smoking jacket pic right now. :gn


:r

i looked at that photo tonight... same folder my "snow" pictures were in.


----------



## Thillium

IHT said:


> this is how my day has been... so far.
> 
> then i glance over and notice something rather odd... didn't my mailbox use to sit right above the pampas grass?? (notice the "snow route" sign IN MY YARD!)
> 
> nice lookin tire tracks, obvious that it happened after the street was plowed. where's the mailbox post?? y'know, the one with the 4x4 inside it??
> 
> check out the DISTANCE that my mailbox flew before it hit the ground!!?? a good 8 ft +. nice work, my man/_wo_man.
> 
> sorry if the photos are dark, my "transitions lenses" really screw me up at time. got new glasses waiting for me today...


What a dumbshit. When I plan on owning a mailbox I'm making it 3 foot wide Cement post. No one will hit it. No one. lol.


----------



## IHT

ultramag said:


> You don't know how bad I am wishing I knew how to put your head on that smoking jacket pic right now. :gn


before i head to bed.... had to do a quick and dirty one of me like this.



Thillium said:


> What a dumbshit. When I plan on owning a mailbox I'm making it 3 foot wide Cement post. No one will hit it. No one. lol.


oh, they'll hit it, it'll just be easier to FIND the one that did. i live on the outside of a 90* turn.

a few years back, my mailbox (that same one) was hit 3 times... IN ONE DAY!!

so, 5th time's a charm, finally demolished.


----------



## Thillium

Good point IHT but I doubt their car will be much driveable afterwards!


----------



## smokehouse

IHT said:


> before i head to bed.... had to do a quick and dirty one of me like this.
> 
> oh, they'll hit it, it'll just be easier to FIND the one that did. i live on the outside of a 90* turn.
> 
> a few years back, my mailbox (that same one) was hit 3 times... IN ONE DAY!!
> 
> so, 5th time's a charm, finally demolished.


:r cute picture

I wish my mail box was the getting destroyed instead of my house and truck getting pegged with a BB gun.


----------



## Infin1ty

Thillium said:


> What a dumbshit. When I plan on owning a mailbox I'm making it 3 foot wide Cement post. No one will hit it. No one. lol.


We had a guy around where I went to High School that put a big gate around his mailbox so kids could get his mailbox when they went out mailboxing. :r

Anyways.. How is everyone this morning?


----------



## Thillium

-.-

Today won't be a good day:hn


----------



## Infin1ty

Thillium said:


> -.-
> 
> Today won't be a good day:hn


How come?


----------



## EvanS

smokehouse said:


> :r cute picture
> 
> I wish my mail box was the getting destroyed instead of my house and truck getting pegged with a BB gun.


jeez, who'd you piss off?


----------



## Infin1ty

EvanS said:


> jeez, who'd you piss off?


lol, I was wondering the same thing. There was a lot of things done to houses when I was in school, mainly toilet papering and forking, but never anything that extreme.

Maybe you should sit out on your porch with a shotgun? :gn


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> just finished dowloading a buttload of Chopin, Bach, Schubert, Mozart, Beethover, and Vivaldi. gonna try to find some more Franz Lizst, one of my favs.


No Tchaikovsky ? :r

I finally got a CD-R a few months ago, but my brother hasn't showed me how to do all the downloading stuff so I'm still like  Broke down and ordered a John Denver cd last week.


----------



## Infin1ty

What exactly is it your having a problem doing?


----------



## kheffelf

Heading off to class this morning after a crazy night, maq quiz in the first class that I completely forgot about until I looked up late last night. The good news is that I am really tired but my other two classes have been cancelled for the day. I got really lucky. The profs must have known I went out for my birthday.


----------



## Infin1ty

kheffelf said:


> Heading off to class this morning after a crazy night, maq quiz in the first class that I completely forgot about until I looked up late last night. The good news is that I am really tired but my other two classes have been cancelled for the day. I got really lucky. The profs must have known I went out for my birthday.


:r, what luck!


----------



## Infin1ty

Where is everyone today?!?


----------



## Mad Hatter

Infin1ty said:


> What exactly is it your having a problem doing?


I've got Limewire but there's something in my PC or provider that's keeping me from downloading. Once I get that done I need someone to explain how the site works and then tell me how to burn the music. I appreciate your obvious offer for help, but I'm really dumb about this stuff and I need someone to step me through it all and explain in detail all of the details :r


----------



## EvanS

Joe, can you give a little more detail as to what exactly is happening when you can't download from Limewire? Do you get a message of any kind? Status? Does it just sit there?


----------



## Thillium

Infin1ty said:


> How come?


Shit thats I'm going through with my break up. My ex tells me she is doing this to "clear her head" and to fix the problems with herself *go figure a women admitting shes been wrong more then half the time in a relationship, and here I was thinking it was all me causing the problems...then it made sense to me that she was just BLAMING me and making me FEEL that it was ME who was causing the problems when in all actuality more then half the time it was her that was her causing problems and then twisting it onto me.* Well thats the story she fed me last Friday....and now she has these stupid away messages saying total opposite :BS.

I'm just wondering who her "Mista Lova" is. It makes me extremely mad when people tell me one thing and do something totally opposite, which seems to be occurring right now. But of course she will some how spin that she isn't dating someone else already and all this crap. So basically I am slowly starting to lead to the conclusion that I'm PLAN B guy. And I am not that guy. Maybe its just me but I find it hard to understand why someone needs to throw away 2 and a half years of this relationship...though I am not a saint by any means the guy I was last year and the man I am today are two totally different people because I made her a promise that I would give it sincerely my all this time...and it just seems like the efforts I truly invested have now just been thrown in the trash.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

you need to walk away from this one. Get the hell out before something REALLY bad happens.
read my sig. I been there.


----------



## Infin1ty

Hmmm.... I agree we need a little bit more information. Don't worry I should be able to walk you through it step by step, I work in a call center so its all I do all day! lol.


----------



## Infin1ty

dogsplayinpoker said:


> you need to walk away from this one. Get the hell out before something REALLY bad happens.
> read my sig. I been there.


Your sig is so true!


----------



## Thillium

dogsplayinpoker said:


> you need to walk away from this one. Get the hell out before something REALLY bad happens.
> read my sig. I been there.


Yeah I'm coming to that conclusion. I need to start dating women older then me.:hn And quit dating college students.


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS said:


> jeez, who'd you piss off?


I wish I knew


----------



## Thillium

smokehouse said:


> I wish I knew


Setup a camera 

Go figure stupid horoscopes
Today
Someone may say something casually to you today, and even though the words might not be worth a second thought, the news can send you into a tailspin. Keep in mind that you are probably overreacting, based upon a past experience that was hurtful. This could be different, so it's a good idea to maintain a healthy perspective on anything you learn now.

Yesterday
You are ready to make a clean break, with today's New Moon Eclipse in your 7th House of Relationships. You are standing at the beginning of whatever is next. But don't think about leaving anything behind; focus on what you need to attract into your life. Anything is possible, so don't be afraid to act on your desires.


----------



## Infin1ty

Thillium said:


> Setup a camera
> 
> Go figure stupid horoscopes
> Today
> Someone may say something casually to you today, and even though the words might not be worth a second thought, the news can send you into a tailspin. Keep in mind that you are probably overreacting, based upon a past experience that was hurtful. This could be different, so it's a good idea to maintain a healthy perspective on anything you learn now.
> 
> Yesterday
> You are ready to make a clean break, with today's New Moon Eclipse in your 7th House of Relationships. You are standing at the beginning of whatever is next. But don't think about leaving anything behind; focus on what you need to attract into your life. Anything is possible, so don't be afraid to act on your desires.


Wow, that is irony at its fullest.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Thillium said:


> Yeah I'm coming to that conclusion. I need to start dating women older then me.:hn And quit dating college students.


I married a woman 4 years older and I have been happy for the last 16 years.
You never know. Maturity is a turn on. Just not grandma mature.


----------



## Thillium

Me being the curious person I am never really take anything from horoscopes but those seemingly were to close for me to not believe -.-

And while I was out checking horoscopes I figured I would see what the Chinese had to say about me.

I am the rabbit!

It will be a stormy year for Rabbits in 2008, with most of the problems concentrated within the sphere of personal relationships. Rabbits who are married will find this is a testing year for their relationship - miscommunications and misunderstandings will wreck havoc on relationships.


----------



## Thillium

dogsplayinpoker said:


> I married a woman 4 years older and I have been happy for the last 16 years.
> You never know. Maturity is a turn on. Just not grandma mature.


My ex is 19 and won't be turnign 20 until August, and I am turning 21 in August. I've met women 4 years older than I am and I found I relate to them more then I relate to people my age.


----------



## Infin1ty

Wow, that is just crazy!


----------



## Thillium

I think I'm going to out today and purchase a 30 dollar full bent pipe. No more straights for me!:tu


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Thillium said:


> My ex is 19 and won't be turnign 20 until August, and I am turning 21 in August. I've met women 4 years older than I am and I found I relate to them more then I relate to people my age.


In high school I dated girls my age and I tired quickly of the cheerleader talk and the gossip of who is a slut. Maybe I was too deep and brooding for my age.BS) I guess I was ready for adulthood earlier than most.(also:BS)


----------



## Infin1ty

Thillium said:


> My ex is 19 and won't be turnign 20 until August, and I am turning 21 in August. I've met women 4 years older than I am and I found I relate to them more then I relate to people my age.


Yeah, the only thing is that, well college girls are college girls, so smoking hot!


----------



## Thillium

*sigh* this day only gets better, I think I found out why my pipe SMELLS HORRIBLE

"Remember that because a pipe is a filter, it *should be smoked only once a day. If you smoke three times a day you need three pipes*. If you smoke it more than this, the *moisture can build and spoil resulting bad aroma and flavor*." taken from one of the above stickies. I smoke the same pipe 3-4 times a day.


----------



## Infin1ty

Hey man, don't worry about it, that can easily be fixed. Look up cleaning, and it will have some good advice. Your gunna need a bottle of Bacardi 151 though!


----------



## PaulMac

Infin1ty said:


> Hey man, don't worry about it, that can easily be fixed. Look up cleaning, and it will have some good advice. Your gunna need a bottle of Bacardi 151 though!


I prefer blended scotch meself lol


----------



## Thillium

It said in the sticky 80 proof alcohol, All I have right now is Gin, which is 94 proof, is that fine?


----------



## Infin1ty

PaulMac said:


> I prefer blended scotch meself lol


:r, yeah you maybe want to grab a shot glass too, you can try your hand at drunken pipe cleaning!


----------



## Infin1ty

Thillium said:


> It said in the sticky 80 proof alcohol, All I have right now is Gin, which is 94 proof, is that fine?


You may get that nasty pine tree taste in your pipe.


----------



## Thillium

Infin1ty said:


> You may get that nasty pine tree taste in your pipe.


Pine tree taste o.0? Bombay Saphire sure doesn't taste like pine trees


----------



## Infin1ty

Every Gin i've ever had has that nasty Pine Tree taste... I always thought that was what Gin was famous for?


----------



## Thillium

Infin1ty said:


> Every Gin i've ever had has that nasty Pine Tree taste... I always thought that was what Gin was famous for?


Lol I haven't had a Pine tree taste yet  I mix it with tonic and some how that mixture almost creates water lol, I can't really stand the smell of gin, gives me goose bumps and the shivers when I smell it.

Btw, I got a pair of bananas now


----------



## PaulMac

Infin1ty said:


> :r, yeah you maybe want to grab a shot glass too, you can try your hand at drunken pipe cleaning!


nah, the single malts are for drinkin...but I HAVE taken part in this drunken pipe cleaning of which you speak lol
As for gin, I had a gin last week at the superbowl herf we had that was not piney at all, 
http://www.bulldoggin.com/
first gin I have enjoyed lol


----------



## Thillium

Hm itneresting I'll check it out. Generally my buddy I drink with refuses to drink any mid to low shelf alcohol


----------



## Infin1ty

I have had my share of low shelf alcohol... Went through many bottles of 5 O'clock vodka (in case your not familiar with it, its like $7 a 5th, lol.) I have no plans on cheap liquor anymore!


----------



## Thillium

Infin1ty said:


> I have had my share of low shelf alcohol... Went through many bottles of 5 O'clock vodka (in case your not familiar with it, its like $7 a 5th, lol.) I have no plans on cheap liquor anymore!


he has sensitivy to low shelf alcohol he can't drink any cheap vodka because it makes him puke but high shelf vodka does not...kinda interesting if you ask me


----------



## cigar_040

Hello all.......

Busy day here so far. Just warmed up some left over pizza for lunch :tu


----------



## Infin1ty

Unfortuantly Wendy's was calling my name again today, so my plans for the fish sandwich challenge have been moved! Got a spicy chicken today.


----------



## Thillium

I eat Quiznos like its going out of style. Everyday 

I bought a new pipe! Post pictures later 35 bucks I think its a full bend as well . Vulcanite stem though


----------



## Infin1ty

I usually do Subway everyday, but subway for 3 weeks nonstop was starting to get to me.


----------



## Thillium

Infin1ty said:


> I usually do Subway everyday, but subway for 3 weeks nonstop was starting to get to me.


I have a 2 hour break between classes so I just go 5 minutes down the street 

I'm in interpretive Stats right now


----------



## Infin1ty

Ah, must be nice. I only get a half hour for my lunch .


----------



## Thillium

Yeah its not bad


----------



## Mad Hatter

Ok, thank you guys who offered help with my Limewire problem. I got the kid brother over here today to square that away. Router password...............BTHOM


----------



## [OT] Loki

great....car threw a check engine light....I looked, it's still there, what more does it want from me?


----------



## Bridges

[OT] Loki said:


> great....car threw a check engine light....I looked, it's still there, what more does it want from me?


Probably your soul. Or, it might just being difficult. Try hitting it and see if that works.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Bridges said:


> Probably your soul. Or, it might just being difficult. Try hitting it and see if that works.


i may take it to autozone and have them pull the code....then hit it


----------



## Bridges

[OT] Loki said:


> i may take it to autozone and have them pull the code....then hit it


What kind of car is it? WIth my honda the check engine light usually means that it needs the oil changed.


----------



## [OT] Loki

97 accord with 198xxx on her and a fresh oil change. the car stumbles when starting out and turning at the same time like out of a parking lot or at a light. It has to be just a sensor but I'm 3 hours from home right now


----------



## cigar_040

Finally home !!!

Quick change and then off to karate........


----------



## Infin1ty

[OT] Loki said:


> 97 accord with 198xxx on her and a fresh oil change. the car stumbles when starting out and turning at the same time like out of a parking lot or at a light. It has to be just a sensor but I'm 3 hours from home right now


Yeah, your probably best going and getting code that its throwing. Both of the cars we own, the damn Check Engine light never turns off.


----------



## Bridges

I got some bananas. Yes!


----------



## OilMan

[OT] Loki said:


> 97 accord with 198xxx on her and a fresh oil change. the car stumbles when starting out and turning at the same time like out of a parking lot or at a light. It has to be just a sensor but I'm 3 hours from home right now


AutoZone's scanners are generic. Pay the small diagnostic fee at a local reputable shop.

Sounds like it could be a couple things. An upstream O2 sensor controls the lean/rich mixture on your car.

Honda's also have and IAC (idle air control) module. THis sounds like a large possiblity also.


----------



## Thillium

We need some late nighters its 3am and I have yet to go to bed :tu:ss


----------



## Infin1ty

Thillium said:


> We need some late nighters its 3am and I have yet to go to bed :tu:ss


Man I used to be a late nighter, but since the beginning of January I've had to get up at 6:30 every morning for work, kinda miss being able to stay up all night!

So how is everyone this morning?


----------



## [OT] Loki

OilMan said:


> AutoZone's scanners are generic. Pay the small diagnostic fee at a local reputable shop.
> 
> Sounds like it could be a couple things. An upstream O2 sensor controls the lean/rich mixture on your car.
> 
> Honda's also have and IAC (idle air control) module. THis sounds like a large possiblity also.


it idles fine, it drives fine, just when you turn the wheel + gas from a stop it almost stalls.


----------



## Mad Hatter

[OT] Loki said:


> it idles fine, it drives fine, just when you turn the wheel + gas from a stop it almost stalls.


power steering?


----------



## PaulMac

Infin1ty said:


> Man I used to be a late nighter, but since the beginning of January I've had to get up at 6:30 every morning for work, kinda miss being able to stay up all night!
> 
> So how is everyone this morning?


swamped lol, have three more pc to build and deploy today plus we are rebuilding a server for a client, and have IBM coming to fix our tape library....busy busy lol


----------



## Thillium

PaulMac said:


> swamped lol, have three more pc to build and deploy today plus we are rebuilding a server for a client, and have IBM coming to fix our tape library....busy busy lol


Tape....library ???


----------



## [OT] Loki

Mad Hatter said:


> power steering?


still works fine. if you give the car gas then turn, you're fine. turn then gas, not so much.


----------



## PaulMac

Thillium said:


> Tape....library ???


yep lol
http://www.ibm.qassociates.co.uk/storage-tape-ultrium-scalable-tape-drive.htm


----------



## Thillium

PaulMac said:


> yep lol
> http://www.ibm.qassociates.co.uk/storage-tape-ultrium-scalable-tape-drive.htm


Oh I know what they are I just can't believe theres still any use for them   

Thats oldskool.


----------



## PaulMac

Thillium said:


> Oh I know what they are I just can't believe theres still any use for them
> 
> Thats oldskool.


Yeah, I just started here a month ago...we already moving towards a SAN lol


----------



## [OT] Loki

Fiancee and I exchanged v-day gifts early. she got me a crosby winter classic jersey.


anyone know anything about "sanda" pipes? a local head shop has a nice looking apple that is made by them for $25 and I was thinking of picking it up


----------



## JacksonCognac

Thillium said:


> We need some late nighters its 3am and I have yet to go to bed :tu:ss


Hmm I'm usually a late nighter I find that things usually close down around 12pm central here.


----------



## [OT] Loki

almost had to beat some dudes ass who wouldn't leave my friend alone tonight....how i used to miss college life


----------



## Thillium

Guys I need a good wine  I posted a topic in the wine thread but maybe any of you guys drink wine? Mebbe :tu


So yeah, 310 am, I think I'm going to hit the showers


----------



## ButchA

Wow, you were up at 3:10am. Man, I woke up a little while ago, and it's now 8:40am here in Virginia.

You know what I find is the best combination in the morning?

A cup of coffee and a pipe out on the side porch, watching the chickadees and sparrows on my bird feeder. Coffee and a pipe just seem to go together perfectly.


----------



## cigar_040

Morning all..........p


----------



## [OT] Loki

god damn parking tickets....


----------



## Mad Hatter

ButchA said:


> Wow, you were up at 3:10am. Man, I woke up a little while ago, and it's now 8:40am here in Virginia.
> 
> You know what I find is the best combination in the morning?
> 
> A cup of coffee and a pipe out on the side porch, watching the chickadees and sparrows on my bird feeder. Coffee and a pipe just seem to go together perfectly.


Sounds awesome Butch. I like my early mornings too.


----------



## Infin1ty

Hey how's it going guys? Just got here to work about 10-15 minutes ago, surprisingly I'm very awake this morning!


----------



## PaulMac

Infin1ty said:


> Hey how's it going guys? Just got here to work about 10-15 minutes ago, surprisingly I'm very awake this morning!


got to work 3 hours ago lol
kinda nice bein all alone in the office, can get some work done with no user issues lol


----------



## Infin1ty

PaulMac said:


> got to work 3 hours ago lol
> kinda nice bein all alone in the office, can get some work done with no user issues lol


Man I wish I could come into the office that early and get paid for it. Unfortunately I don't start getting paid until 10:00, though. I can't really do my job without user issues though, so I would just be in here surfing the internet, :r.

Just found out that my current contract is gunna end on the 19th . Got another job lined up, but its only part time, like 20 hours a week... at least I'll be getting more IT experience, and its a better chance of turning into a permanent position.


----------



## Thillium

ButchA said:


> Wow, you were up at 3:10am. Man, I woke up a little while ago, and it's now 8:40am here in Virginia.
> 
> You know what I find is the best combination in the morning?
> 
> A cup of coffee and a pipe out on the side porch, watching the chickadees and sparrows on my bird feeder. Coffee and a pipe just seem to go together perfectly.


I didn't go to sleep until 5am  I just _now_ got up


----------



## PaulMac

Infin1ty said:


> Man I wish I could come into the office that early and get paid for it. Unfortunately I don't start getting paid until 10:00, though. I can't really do my job without user issues though, so I would just be in here surfing the internet, :r.
> 
> Just found out that my current contract is gunna end on the 19th . Got another job lined up, but its only part time, like 20 hours a week... at least I'll be getting more IT experience, and its a better chance of turning into a permanent position.


thats how it was for me, a succession of contract jobs leading to the real deal lol


----------



## OilMan

Just got done with supper, Think I will have some Night Cap in a while. Been a nice day here.


----------



## Ultravox

OilMan said:


> Just got done with supper, Think I will have some Night Cap in a while. Been a nice day here.


 I've lost count the amount of times that I've read your signature. I suppose I need to start learning from my mistakes. :chk


----------



## OilMan

Ultravox said:


> I've lost count the amount of times that I've read your signature. I suppose I need to start learning from my mistakes. :chk


No one has ever said anything. I didnt figure anyone read it


----------



## IHT

had some "honey do" stuff to accomplish today.
put up a new mailbox/pole, but only a temp one until spring - then i'm going to learn how to lay brick. :tu

cleaned up two of my shower nozzle's with "CLR", put those back on.

did a couple other things (combed the dogs, made a new avatar, changed sig lines, helped bake a cake, bought a rough wood rasp so i could work on my pipe kit).

still getting use to new glasses...


----------



## Silky01

This has been a full weekend so far. Friday--got the oil changed, taxes done (2 hr wait for 2 minute conversation), car inspected, and life insurance ($42/month for rest of my life). But today, went to Chapel Hill with my dad, were going to go to the UNC bball museum; we get there, doors are locked. WTF!! They're closed on weekends!?! Drove 3 hrs for nothing. Oh well, got to see the campus again (graduated in 2005, it's really changed a lot) and spend some time with my dad. So it wasn't all a loss.


----------



## EvanS

uncballzer said:


> were going to go to the UNC bball museum; we get there, doors are locked. WTF!! They're closed on weekends!?! Drove 3 hrs for nothing. Oh well, got to see the campus again (graduated in 2005, it's really changed a lot) and spend some time with my dad. So it wasn't all a loss.


shoulda turned around and took him to the Raleigh HERF!! 

Good deal spending time with pops. Had he been to the museum before and was gonna show you or was this a first for you both?


----------



## Silky01

EvanS said:


> shoulda turned around and took him to the Raleigh HERF!!
> 
> Good deal spending time with pops. Had he been to the museum before and was gonna show you or was this a first for you both?


This was a first for both of us. We were quite anxious to see it. I was planning to get to the Raleigh herf, but time ran out on us (and had a 5hr drive back to WV, so that put a damper on things). I don't have time right now like a lot of ppl my age (23), unfortunately with the type of school I'm in, studying comes first and it's really 24/7, so 5 hrs is a lot. Got back finally though!


----------



## cigar_040

IHT said:


> bought a rough wood rasp so i could work on my pipe kit


Nice.........:tu:tu

I went by _The Briary_ today for a bit and priced some new pipes and saw some pre-drilled/stemmed blocks. More than likely gonna bring one home next Friday


----------



## JacksonCognac

its been a night of messing around with my motorized bicycle and the thing is still kinda messed up. I'm gonna have to try to finish the job tomorrow cus I haven't had her running since Tuesday. Been semi-sick these past few days so I haven't been smoking anything so I dunno... that's what I've been up to. 

On another note - The Sound and the Fury is a pretty crazy book. I'm trying to get through the first part but with seemingly no rhyme or reason (or chapters) to it, it makes sort of a frustrating read.


----------



## Cheeto

I have to be at work in 5 hours. Why am I still up?


----------



## OilMan

uncballzer said:


> WTF!! They're closed on weekends!?! .


what kind of museum is closed on weekends


----------



## Kayak_Rat

cigar_040 said:


> Nice.........:tu:tu
> 
> I went by _The Briary_ today for a bit and priced some new pipes and saw some pre-drilled/stemmed blocks. More than likely gonna bring one home next Friday


I had all intentions of hitting the Briary when I was in your neighborhood, but had equipment issues. Is this a pretty nice shop? Pics and the guy I talked to on the phone seemed very inviting.


----------



## IHT

JacksonCognac said:


> On another note - The Sound and the Fury is a pretty crazy book.


is that a classic i've never heard of or a newer book, and what's it about?
nevermind, found it.


----------



## Mad Hatter

JacksonCognac said:


> On another note - The Sound and the Fury is a pretty crazy book. I'm trying to get through the first part but with seemingly no rhyme or reason (or chapters) to it, it makes sort of a frustrating read.


William Faulkner, the master of the run-on-sentence/one sentence paragraph. What did you expect? Its still well beyond my understanding WHY he's considered a great author.


----------



## Silky01

OilMan said:


> what kind of museum is closed on weekends


We were really surprised ourselves. Shoulda checked online for the hrs, but I nor my dad never expected them to be closed. Oh well, what's done is done.


----------



## [OT] Loki

this drive home is going to suck


----------



## cigar_040

Kayak_Rat said:


> I had all intentions of hitting the Briary when I was in your neighborhood, but had equipment issues. Is this a pretty nice shop? Pics and the guy I talked to on the phone seemed very inviting.


Very nice shop Zach !!

:tu:tu


----------



## JacksonCognac

Mad Hatter said:


> William Faulkner, the master of the run-on-sentence/one sentence paragraph. What did you expect? Its still well beyond my understanding WHY he's considered a great author.


lol, well I gotta give the book a fighting chance, but I gotta agree to some extent. So far its been a difficult read. I'm almost through the first part!


----------



## CigarGal

JacksonCognac said:


> its been a night of messing around with my motorized bicycle and the thing is still kinda messed up. I'm gonna have to try to finish the job tomorrow cus I haven't had her running since Tuesday. Been semi-sick these past few days so I haven't been smoking anything so I dunno... that's what I've been up to.
> 
> On another note - The Sound and the Fury is a pretty crazy book. I'm trying to get through the first part but with seemingly no rhyme or reason (or chapters) to it, it makes sort of a frustrating read.


Toughest of the Faulkner books to read. Told from 3 different povs and it is hard to tell when he switches. I love Faulkner-the greatest American literary figure my opinion, of course.


----------



## Silky01

w00t!!

GO HEELS!!


----------



## JacksonCognac

CigarGal said:


> Toughest of the Faulkner books to read. Told from 3 different povs and it is hard to tell when he switches. I love Faulkner-the greatest American literary figure my opinion, of course.


Thats good to hear. As I said, I'm trying to approach this with an open mind and no one is forcing me to read this book. Hopefully, by the time I'm done I will have developed the appreciation that so many others have. If anything, I'll have gained some "cultural experience".


----------



## Thillium

I had a few to many glasses of wine
:r:r:r


----------



## Mad Hatter

JacksonCognac said:


> Thats good to hear. As I said, I'm trying to approach this with an open mind and no one is forcing me to read this book. Hopefully, by the time I'm done I will have developed the appreciation that so many others have. If anything, I'll have gained some "cultural experience".


Well if Faulkner doesn't give you that cultural experience, you can always fall back on Jack Kerouac :r :tu I'm currently in the middle of _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry _and just starting on _For Whom the Bell Tolls_


----------



## JacksonCognac

Mad Hatter said:


> Well if Faulkner doesn't give you that cultural experience, you can always fall back on Jack Kerouac :r :tu I'm currently in the middle of _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry _and just starting on _For Whom the Bell Tolls_


Weird, that Roll of Thunder book seems to have a lot of parallels to Sound and the Fury. Same time period, its about a black family, and they seem to have a bunch of problems. I'm guessing the similarities end there as your book probably isn't hundreds of pages of someone's "stream of consciousness". 

For Whom the Bell Tolls sounds really cool. To be honest, I haven't enough much Hemingway (Old Man in the Sea is it I think, and that book was really cool). For Whom the Bell Tolls also happens to be one of my favorite Metallica songs... I think a trip to the library is in order!


----------



## Infin1ty

Man I tell ya, there is nothing I hate more then studying for certification tests! :hn


----------



## PaulMac

Infin1ty said:


> Man I tell ya, there is nothing I hate more then studying for certification tests! :hn


which one is next?


----------



## Infin1ty

PaulMac said:


> which one is next?


Working on my CCNA


----------



## Silky01

Is there anyone in here that got so disgusted with your school that you couldn't even look at the deans or the school without an angry mind?


----------



## PaulMac

Infin1ty said:


> Working on my CCNA


yeah I been dabbling in that, but focusing more on MCSE right now


----------



## Infin1ty

I've been looking at getting a Microsoft certification, probably going to start on that one once I get my CCNA.


----------



## PaulMac

Infin1ty said:


> I've been looking at getting a Microsoft certification, probably going to start on that one once I get my CCNA.


Yeah I was gonna go CCNA first, but where I workin now is primarily a dell shop, so the ccna is less important to them


----------



## Mad Hatter

JacksonCognac said:


> Weird, that Roll of Thunder book seems to have a lot of parallels to Sound and the Fury. Same time period, its about a black family, and they seem to have a bunch of problems. I'm guessing the similarities end there as your book probably isn't hundreds of pages of someone's "stream of consciousness".
> 
> For Whom the Bell Tolls sounds really cool. To be honest, I haven't enough much Hemingway (Old Man in the Sea is it I think, and that book was really cool). For Whom the Bell Tolls also happens to be one of my favorite Metallica songs... I think a trip to the library is in order!


_Roll of Thunder_ is not too bad. Our teacher read it to us in the 5th grade and I just wanted to read it again since I've forgotten most of it. I think its well written, definitely not ethno-centric and no stream of consciousness :r I'm a firm believer in the conservative use of words, crisp and concise descriptions and character development through actions, conversation and background.

Hemingway is ok but I tend to see Modernism as part of a 20th century affliction of anti-culture and celebration of self that (hopefully) reached its pinnacle with the beat generation and will be put to rest with the boom generation.


----------



## kheffelf

Another crazy cold day in Indiana, school was cancelled again. Suppossed to have an exam today, that got pushed back to Wednesday. When is it going to be warm again?


----------



## Infin1ty

kheffelf said:


> Another crazy cold day in Indiana, school was cancelled again. Suppossed to have an exam today, that got pushed back to Wednesday. When is it going to be warm again?


When ya move on down to the South! :r


----------



## Thillium

uncballzer said:


> Is there anyone in here that got so disgusted with your school that you couldn't even look at the deans or the school without an angry mind?


The whole educational system


----------



## OilMan

:tu


Thillium said:


> The whole educational system


True, very true


----------



## Cheeto

Go say hi to my dad pipers! He finally made an intro post. I converted hom to the pipe a while ago, but since then he has turned to cigars :gn

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=136425


----------



## JacksonCognac

Mad Hatter said:


> Hemingway is ok but I tend to see Modernism as part of a 20th century affliction of anti-culture and celebration of self that (hopefully) reached its pinnacle with the beat generation and will be put to rest with the boom generation.


Well shit I don't know anything about Modernism - I suppose ignorance truly is bliss huh? :ss

In all seriousness I need to step my literary game up. I'm gonna read some Faulkner before bed and I hope to revisit this Modernism concept with some sort of a real opinion at some point soon(tm) in time.


----------



## Infin1ty

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## Silky01

Infin1ty said:


> How is everyone this morning?


Tired. Why are we so inefficient that we need sleep? You know how much more procrastination I could get done with those extra 7-8hours? Me either, but I'm sure it'd be a lot. :r

Well, time to get started on school work.


----------



## Infin1ty

Man I'm with ya on that one. I love sleep, but I hate waking up so if I could just take out the sleep part I would never have to worry about it. At least this is my last week of having to wake up early for work, as of the 19th I work from home


----------



## cigar_040

Is it time to go home yet..........?????

Yesterday was a long ass day here at work. Today is just gonna be brutal !!!

To top it off, after work me and the wife gotta go pick up 81 cases of Girl Scout Cookies for my daughter's troop. Then home to seperate almost 1000 boxes :hn


----------



## PaulMac

cigar_040 said:


> Is it time to go home yet..........?????
> 
> Yesterday was a long ass day here at work. Today is just gonna be brutal !!!
> 
> To top it off, after work me and the wife gotta go pick up 81 cases of Girl Scout Cookies for my daughter's troop. Then home to seperate almost 1000 boxes :hn


did ya get a chance to try any of yer winnings this weekend?


----------



## Infin1ty

PaulMac said:


> did ya get a chance to try any of yer winnings this weekend?


I'll take some of those cookies off your hands if you would like =D. I love me some girl scout cookies!!! Especially the Somoas, which I guess are called Caramel Delights now.


----------



## Thillium

OilMan said:


> :tu
> 
> True, very true


I don't like getting duped into giving some one to teach me for 40K :tu:tu


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

cigar_040 said:


> Is it time to go home yet..........?????
> 
> Yesterday was a long ass day here at work. Today is just gonna be brutal !!!
> 
> To top it off, after work me and the wife gotta go pick up 81 cases of Girl Scout Cookies for my daughter's troop. Then home to seperate almost 1000 boxes :hn


The joys of parenthood.

Finally on my weekend with plenty to keep the boy and I busy for the next 3 days.


----------



## IHT

i tried to post this last night, but the site went down right when i was typing... getting a bit sick of that lately. :c

my wife won't have surgery, which is good.
my wife will be bed-ridden for another 2 to 4+ months, which is NOT good.

i'm going to PA for this next trip for 3 weeks since she won't have surgery, overtime will be good (see next line).
her primary care doctor still has yet to submit the paperwork that will get her short term disability pay, so her last paycheck was $7, which is NOT good.

IHT money, woot. 



:r
but what can you do? 

2 (trade and lottery) of the 3 packages i need to send will go out in todays mail, the other i'm still working on (contest winnings). sorry, ADD combined with being really busy at home/work doesn't help.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

been following your wifes' troubles and am glad for you both that she will not have to have surgery. Sorry about the reduction in funds though. I know you know this already but things do work out. Feels like total crap and the end of the world while it is happening but good things come around to good people.


----------



## IHT

i'm not worried about the pay one bit, just something i can bitch about, i guess. 
what i'm worried about is that she' stuck laying there in pain for another couple MONTHS with nothing she can do about it.
i know how much back pain is mentally draining, and i can still do most everything i use to (other than run - i didn't get out of shape cuz i was lazy, it just hurts too damn much, so now i'm out of shape, not the other way around), so i can only imagine how much of a strain it is on her.

off to her dr's office for lunch.


----------



## Infin1ty

I get to spend the weekend at the freaking baby shower


----------



## cigar_040

PaulMac said:


> did ya get a chance to try any of yer winnings this weekend?


No........ended up not having enough time like I thought I would.


----------



## PaulMac

cigar_040 said:


> No........ended up not having enough time like I thought I would.


A feeling I am quite familiar with


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> :r
> but what can you do?


:sl Sell your family into indentured servitude and use the proceeds to buy an old cadillac and a copy of _On the Road _and go live the dream on America's highways. duh................
Today sucks...................... got dem ol' blues agin


----------



## [OT] Loki

for those who were waiting on my review of the nibo lighter....the first one I got was junk and fell apart the day after I got it...but I "fixed" it and it 'works' sorta. The second one is doing well. I keep it in the box it came in and so far so good. The tank is small though, so if you're at a herf, carry a can of butane


----------



## kvm

IHT said:


> i tried to post this last night, but the site went down right when i was typing... getting a bit sick of that lately. :c
> my wife won't have surgery, which is good.
> my wife will be bed-ridden for another 2 to 4+ months, which is NOT good.
> 
> i'm going to PA for this next trip for 3 weeks since she won't have surgery, overtime will be good (see next line).
> her primary care doctor still has yet to submit the paperwork that will get her short term disability pay, so her last paycheck was $7, which is NOT good.
> 
> IHT money, woot.
> 
> :r
> but what can you do?
> 
> 2 (trade and lottery) of the 3 packages i need to send will go out in todays mail, the other i'm still working on (contest winnings). sorry, ADD combined with being really busy at home/work doesn't help.


Do you know whats been going on with the short but rather frequent outages?

So do they have a better plan for your wife other than suck it up and stay in bed?


----------



## IHT

kvm said:


> Do you know whats been going on with the short but rather frequent outages?
> IHT - no clue.
> 
> So do they have a better plan for your wife other than suck it up and stay in bed?
> IHT - matter of fact, she's getting a 2nd opinion with the "world famous" neurosurgeon next Tuesday (first appt was with an orthopedic surgeon). her dad just had his neck fused 6 months ago and was in town for a follow up today, so they talked to him about her and he agrees she's getting the run around.
> who knows, i may take off for my flight on monday, and she could meet with this dude come tuesday and be on the table within a week. <-- we were just discussing that.
> she's also going to make other appts as well, just to make sure it's not an "internal girl thing", but that doesn't make much sense if her nerves are causing problems - who knows, the human body is wild.
> 
> current plan is to "rest", it takes 4-6 MONTHS for a torn disc to heal.


another female in the house is going under the blade thursday morning though. our cocker spaniels appt got pushed up due to cancelations. so, she'll be fixed thursday.
gotta get her in when we can get her in.


----------



## CigarGal

Sorry to hear about your wife's ailment, Greg. It is hard to see those we love suffer-even when we understand what is going on. Makes it harder when the doctor's can't seem to help. My partner's PT recommended a wheelchair today. Lynn is post polio and she is losing her walking muscles. The less she uses them the longer they will last. The idea is to use the chair at the mall and grocery store-places like that where there is a lot of walking. Takes a bit of getting use to.


----------



## pistol

CigarGal said:


> Sorry to hear about your wife's ailment, Greg. It is hard to see those we love suffer-even when we understand what is going on. Makes it harder when the doctor's can't seem to help. My partner's PT recommended a wheelchair today. Lynn is post polio and she is losing her walking muscles. The less she uses them the longer they will last. The idea is to use the chair at the mall and grocery store-places like that where there is a lot of walking. Takes a bit of getting use to.


That's tough to hear. Is she OK with the thought of being in a wheel chair? Greg, good luck with everything man... Man, this is a sobering thread tonight!


----------



## CigarGal

pistol said:


> That's tough to hear. Is she OK with the thought of being in a wheel chair? Greg, good luck with everything man... Man, this is a sobering thread tonight!


At this point she is okay with it. It is an elective for her in order to extend the time she has left to use her legs. It's all about making good choices now.


----------



## IHT

CigarGal said:


> At this point she is okay with it. It is an elective for her in order to extend the time she has left to use her legs. It's all about making good choices now.


sorry to hear that, M.

smart move, save the energy for a little later.

-------

my wife is withering away it seems. i had to buy some diabetic related "ensure" type drinks, as she's barely eating and has almost no muscle tone at all. she gets up to take her pills, and suppose to be 'with food', but she'll eat a pudding (sugar free) or lite yogurt, and that's it. a few of them a day...
so, got some vitamins and some EAS shakes that we've had before and i know she likes, with a decent amount of protien and other nutrients... she's just getting way too weak.
it's actually got me worried that there's more wrong with her than just her back and aggrivated nerves.


----------



## Mad Hatter

JacksonCognac said:


> Weird, that Roll of Thunder book seems to have a lot of parallels to Sound and the Fury. Same time period, its about a black family, and they seem to have a bunch of problems. I'm guessing the similarities end there as your book probably isn't hundreds of pages of someone's "stream of consciousness".
> 
> For Whom the Bell Tolls sounds really cool. To be honest, I haven't enough much Hemingway (Old Man in the Sea is it I think, and that book was really cool). For Whom the Bell Tolls also happens to be one of my favorite Metallica songs... I think a trip to the library is in order!


I finished _Roll of Thunder _tonight. It was a pretty decent book, made even better by the fact that I forgot there were a few short stories in the back of the book, so while I was reading along thinking I had 40-some pages left, I turn the page, and I am done. Gotta admit I was wondering how they could possibly drag it out 40 more pages from what I remembered as being close to the ending.

I also gave up on Hemingway. A descriptive paragraph here, a little vague background and disoriented thoughts there, a few alusions and then five pages of bantering one line conversation unbroken by so much as a gesture, a frown, a walk across the room to look through the window, the chirp of a bird........... I made it further than I care to admit. I remember now why I don't like modernist literature.............. so much like modern (post-modern) art. Lifeless. On a positive note I used to think I liked Steinbeck too but over the past few days I realized I'll never have to buy another one of his books either. How can life be so bleak and colorless? How can art be so bleak and colorless? And why does IHT have a picture of his mom as his avatar? Now I'll have to find something else to read..................

So how's that Faulkner going Jack? Have you ever heard the fairytale _The Emporer's New Clothes_? I think we've been duped


----------



## IHT

Mad Hatter said:


> And why does IHT have a picture of his mom as his avatar?


:r

that's "The Mummy" played by Borillary Karlton. :gn


----------



## CigarGal

IHT said:


> sorry to hear that, M.
> 
> smart move, save the energy for a little later.
> 
> -------
> 
> my wife is withering away it seems. i had to buy some diabetic related "ensure" type drinks, as she's barely eating and has almost no muscle tone at all. she gets up to take her pills, and suppose to be 'with food', but she'll eat a pudding (sugar free) or lite yogurt, and that's it. a few of them a day...
> so, got some vitamins and some EAS shakes that we've had before and i know she likes, with a decent amount of protien and other nutrients... she's just getting way too weak.
> it's actually got me worried that there's more wrong with her than just her back and aggrivated nerves.


You keep taking good care of her, Greg. You will both get through this.


----------



## IHT

figured i'd post a quick photo of her...
okay, two of them. :tu


----------



## pistol

IHT said:


> figured i'd post a quick photo of her...
> okay, two of them. :tu


Those are great pictures man, I've only had a chance to meet her twice so she probably won't remember me, but give her my best.


----------



## Thillium

So riding a nice dose of nicotine, and extremely buzzed off of wine time to sit back and reeeeelllaaaxxx listening to music.:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## JacksonCognac

Mad Hatter said:


> I finished _Roll of Thunder _tonight. It was a pretty decent book, made even better by the fact that I forgot there were a few short stories in the back of the book, so while I was reading along thinking I had 40-some pages left, I turn the page, and I am done. Gotta admit I was wondering how they could possibly drag it out 40 more pages from what I remembered as being close to the ending.
> 
> I also gave up on Hemingway. A descriptive paragraph here, a little vague background and disoriented thoughts there, a few alusions and then five pages of bantering one line conversation unbroken by so much as a gesture, a frown, a walk across the room to look through the window, the chirp of a bird........... I made it further than I care to admit. I remember now why I don't like modernist literature.............. so much like modern (post-modern) art. Lifeless. On a positive note I used to think I liked Steinbeck too but over the past few days I realized I'll never have to buy another one of his books either. How can life be so bleak and colorless? How can art be so bleak and colorless? And why does IHT have a picture of his mom as his avatar? Now I'll have to find something else to read..................
> 
> So how's that Faulkner going Jack? Have you ever heard the fairytale _The Emporer's New Clothes_? I think we've been duped


MadHatter,

Thats too bad about the Hemingway but hey, at least you know what you like, right? It's just tobaccos.

Personally I'm a pretty big Steinbeck fan... it all started out when my dad made me read Grapes of Wrath as some sort of punishment when I was back in Jr. High. While I was initially put off by the large size of the book I have to admit really got into it and I shed a tear towards the end - that was a pretty powerful book for me.

I've read a lot of his stuff... most recently I read East of Eden over the Summer and that was a phenomenal read. I dunno, its something about his gritty American style that I enjoy.

As for the Faulkner, I've moved into the 2nd part (the story is broken up into 3 main parts each from the viewpoint of another character). So far I like the 2nd part more then the first, however it's starting to get convoluted - the paragraphs of text without punctuation, random sentences in italics. Random pieces of dialog from the guy's past. I was up late last night and found myself spending 10 minutes on a page and staring off into space. I guess thats why I like reading, it relaxes me. 

So with those 2 books finished - what do you have in mind next?


----------



## Infin1ty

Ya know originally I wasn't going to participate in the book discussion about author, mainly because I rarely read, but I figured I would throw out the name of my favorite author to you guys. George Orwell!

Almost forgot... How is everyone doing this morning?


----------



## ShawnP

Greg hope everything works out with your wife bro and the money situation.

You need anything anything at all bro just hit me up.


Shawn


----------



## tzilt

Infin1ty said:


> Ya know originally I wasn't going to participate in the book discussion about author, mainly because I rarely read, but I figured I would throw out the name of my favorite author to you guys. George Orwell!
> 
> Almost forgot... How is everyone doing this morning?


I love scifi and I feel like a goober for never reading 1984. I did read Animal Farm though.


----------



## tzilt

Any Flannery O Connor fans? Wiseblood is one of the best books I've ever read.


----------



## Infin1ty

tzilt said:


> I love scifi and I feel like a goober for never reading 1984. I did read Animal Farm though.


:r, I highly recommend 1984, one of the best books I've read. My only complaint is the excruciating detail that he goes into, but its worth it for a good story.


----------



## tzilt

Infin1ty said:


> :r, I highly recommend 1984, one of the best books I've read. My only complaint is the excruciating detail that he goes into, but its worth it for a good story.


Yeah I should read it. I think what keeps stopping me is that its just one of those books that is much a part of popular culture now that I almost feel like I've already read it.


----------



## Mad Hatter

1984 very prophetic, barely sci-fi though. I was already a believer in the wide spread use of disinformation and 1984 just helped bring my opinions into focus.

I don't know what I'll read next. For about three years I read only history and politics and since then I've bounced around a lot. I'm thinking maybe Rudyard Kipling or Robert Peck. I hate to go to the library with all the unread books on my shelf, but that's what I'll probably do.


----------



## tzilt

Mad Hatter said:


> 1984 very prophetic, barely sci-fi though.


Dystopian future I guess is a more appropriate genre label for it.


----------



## tzilt

Mad Hatter said:


> I don't know what I'll read next. For about three years I read only history and politics and since then I've bounced around a lot. I'm thinking maybe Rudyard Kipling or Robert Peck. I hate to go to the library with all the unread books on my shelf, but that's what I'll probably do.


Do you like Roman history? I, Claudius by Robert graves is a great book and after reading it you can follow it up with the awesome BBC miniseries based on the book.

I don't know how historically accurate it is but its a good time.


----------



## Infin1ty

I love Roman history! I'll have to pick that up.


----------



## tzaddi

Did I tell you what a wonderful chap DubintheDam (Pearse) is? I spent spent Sunday afternoon with him in his beautiful city, starting with coffee and a bowl, walking about having a few beers and more bowls. Some food and a bowl. We visited a few B & Ms and made a purchase at Hajenius, a tobacco shrine. :tu

Along with being a creative person of the arts Pearse has an excellent eye for pipes and the 4 he brought along for the meeting shined with loving care.

Along with his hosting he gifted me several tins of tobacco that I will list when I get home.

So... "When in the Dam visit the Dub!" :tu

Thanks Dub, for all of the great personal stories you shared with me, you're truly an international gentlemen.

-Richard

an added note, a big thanks to Mrs. Dub for sharing her husband on a Sunday.


----------



## egontheviking

for any who like _1984 _by George Orwell, then they should check out _Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury and _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley. Both of these books are more radical in their utopian approach but are amazing stories. Ray Bradbury's style is one my favorites.


----------



## tzilt

egontheviking said:


> for any who like _1984 _by George Orwell, then they should check out _Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury and _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley. Both of these books are more radical in their utopian approach but are amazing stories. Ray Bradbury's style is one my favorites.


Ditto on Fahrenheit 451. Thats a great read.

Didn't Ayn Rand write some pseudo-scifi novella that was kinda reminiscent of Fahrenheit 451? I recall reading that for English class way back when.


----------



## Thillium

Atlas shrugged?


----------



## Thillium

egontheviking said:


> for any who like _1984 _by George Orwell, then they should check out _Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury and _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley. Both of these books are more radical in their utopian approach but are amazing stories. Ray Bradbury's style is one my favorites.


Brave New World really scares in the fact Huxley was predicting quite a few things that are happening now.


----------



## tzilt

Thillium said:


> Atlas shrugged?


No it wasn't Atlas Shrugged. It was really short...like maybe 90 pages or so. Heck, maybe it was even a short story. I will see what wiki has to say on the matter...

Okay, wiki to the rescue...it was Anthem. Read kinda like a HUAC era version of Fahrenheit 451.


----------



## JacksonCognac

tzaddi said:


> Did I tell you what a wonderful chap DubintheDam (Pearse) is? I spent spent Sunday afternoon with him in his beautiful city, starting with coffee and a bowl, walking about having a few beers and more bowls. Some food and a bowl. We visited a few B & Ms and made a purchase at Hajenius, a tobacco shrine. :tu
> 
> Along with being a creative person of the arts Pearse has an excellent eye for pipes and the 4 he brought along for the meeting shined with loving care.
> 
> Along with his hosting he gifted me several tins of tobacco that I will list when I get home.
> 
> So... "When in the Dam visit the Dub!" :tu
> 
> Thanks Dub, for all of the great personal stories you shared with me, you're truly an international gentlemen.
> 
> -Richard
> 
> an added note, a big thanks to Mrs. Dub for sharing her husband on a Sunday.


Very cool! If I ever get the chance to visit Amsterdam, I'm giving Dub a call! p


----------



## JacksonCognac

Infin1ty said:


> Ya know originally I wasn't going to participate in the book discussion about author, mainly because I rarely read, but I figured I would throw out the name of my favorite author to you guys. George Orwell!
> 
> Almost forgot... How is everyone doing this morning?


1984 is an excellent book. While I agree that it may not exactly be "Sci Fi" - some of my favorite Sci Fi authors include Douglas Adams, Robert Heinlein, and Orson Scott Card.


----------



## Mad Hatter

tzilt said:


> Do you like Roman history? I, Claudius by Robert graves is a great book and after reading it you can follow it up with the awesome BBC miniseries based on the book.
> 
> I don't know how historically accurate it is but its a good time.


Central European history.

I settled on R Kipling _Indian Tales._ Looks like this edition was donated to the library in 1953 but was originally given as a gift to Merle Barber in May of 1913.

Anyone read _Seven Years in Tibet_? Its one of the greatest adventure novels I've ever read. Its not very similar to the movie. 3/4 of the book passes before Harrer ever meets the Dalai Lama, and even when he does its not the central focus of the book. Getting there was the real adventure: escaping from a British internment camp, sneaking across the border into Tibet, fording the rivers, dodging bandits and authorities....... better than Two Against the North and non-fiction to boot. Wish I'd never read it so I could read it for the first time again.


----------



## Infin1ty

Hey guys, how is everyone this morning? I am feeling like crap! Think I am coming down with the flu . Not looking forward to the 10 hour drive to MI tonight either.


----------



## PaulMac

Infin1ty said:


> Hey guys, how is everyone this morning? I am feeling like crap! Think I am coming down with the flu . Not looking forward to the 10 hour drive to MI tonight either.


swamped lol. I already have more work than can be completed today, spilling over into friday before the day really starts...thats never good


----------



## kheffelf

Today is busy, Political Science exam at 1130, and then a quiz at 1 over something in CIV I was suppossed to read.


----------



## CigarGal

Day off today-gonna try and do nothing.

Happy Valentine's day! Smoke something you love:tu


----------



## Mad Hatter

LOL............ I though yesterday was St. Valentines Day. Happy Valentines Day. I love you all!


----------



## tzaddi

I am just about finish with my expresso and then I will be leaving Bakersfield for the 7 hour drive home to Redding, completing my 13 day odyssey that took me the length of California and over to Amsterdam and back. 

Happy V Day


----------



## Infin1ty

tzaddi said:


> I am just about finish with my expresso and then I will be leaving Bakersfield for the 7 hour drive home to Redding, completing my 13 day odyssey that took me the length of California and over to Amsterdam and back.
> 
> Happy V Day


Damn you had quite a journey!


----------



## Thillium

*sigh* tried getting my phone repaired today, nextel says at least a week for parts and 30 minutes for the repair.


----------



## [OT] Loki

not only did my order of a dozen roses make it to my fiancees place on time...but FTD added 6 to my order for free.....actually i'm sure someone, somewhere just can't count but it makes it look good


----------



## tzaddi

Infin1ty said:


> Damn you had quite a journey!


Back Home, checking all systems... took a walk around the property before I entered the domicile. As chance would have it the battery that controls the misting system in the atrium expired while I was away, but overall things look good.

Apparently DubintheDam liked the *tobacco* I gifted him... he ordered 3 pounds. It makes me smile since he was so kind and generous to me when I visited.


----------



## CigarGal

tzaddi said:


> Back Home, checking all systems... took a walk around the property before I entered the domicile. As chance would have it the battery that controls the misting system in the atrium expired while I was away, but overall things look good.
> 
> Apparently DubintheDam liked the *tobacco* I gifted him... he ordered 3 pounds. It makes me smile since he was so kind and generous to me when I visited.


Welcome home Richard!


----------



## kheffelf

So I saw an rg accomplishment thread and was thinking it would be funny to deduct rg from somebody and give them a thread for it. Like, Congrats Greg for dropping below 7050 again. Kind of inside joke, but I think this will just start to big of debate on the rg issue and I really don't want to go through all that.


----------



## Silky01

kheffelf said:


> So I saw an rg accomplishment thread and was thinking it would be funny to deduct rg from somebody and give them a thread for it. Like, Congrats Greg for dropping below 7050 again. Kind of inside joke, but I think this will just start to big of debate on the rg issue and I really don't want to go through all that.


LOL, and I've worked hard for all 32something RG!!! Would be kinda funny though!


----------



## kvm

kheffelf said:


> So I saw an rg accomplishment thread and was thinking it would be funny to deduct rg from somebody and give them a thread for it. Like, Congrats Greg for dropping below 7050 again. Kind of inside joke, but I think this will just start to big of debate on the rg issue and I really don't want to go through all that.


Interesting idea. Should I bump you or ding you.  :r


----------



## Mad Hatter

*sigh*


----------



## Joan

Mad Hatter said:


> LOL............ I though yesterday was St. Valentines Day. Happy Valentines Day. I love you all!


:tpd::tpd:

I love you all too!

Sloppy wet pipe kisses all around! [smoooooch!]


----------



## Joan

tzaddi said:


> I am just about finish with my expresso and then I will be leaving Bakersfield for the 7 hour drive home to Redding, completing my 13 day odyssey that took me the length of California and over to Amsterdam and back.
> 
> Happy V Day


Doood! It hasn't been the same while you've been out! I bet the 'dam was way big hoopy fun, though. I'm thinking of including a weekend layover there on my way to NA in the fall. For the beer, of course! Hope, hope, hope!

Please tell us you took lots of pipe pr()n pics! Please!! :r


----------



## IHT

it's 5am... i've been up since 6am thursday after only a few hours sleep the night before.. don't think i'll go to bed until after lunch so i can make sure i get up and get my son to school ( and i got my cocker spaniel pup back from the vet being fixed).
wife is in the hospital, which is why i'm still up, spend all night there... waiting on a bed, they plan on keeping her until saturday morning.


----------



## smokehouse

Sorry to hear that Greg. Hows she doin?


----------



## IHT

doin' the same, which is bad.
te good thing is that they did a CT scan of her pelvic area, and some other feminine tests to rule anything like that out, which she was starting to worry about thanks to the other dr's not knowing why she's in so much pain.
she took at least 3 bags of IV fluids while i was there, so she was dehydrated, which i get on her about.
so, i'm just trying to stay awake to get the trash out and get my son to school, head to work to grab my things, and come home and sleep.

btw - i need to get your package out STILL. just haven't had time to clean something, which i may not and just leave that up to you. that's what it's boiling down to, as i won't have the time before i fly for 3 weeks monday morning.


----------



## hollywood

thoughts and prayers coming your way, Greg. hope everything is ok.


----------



## PaulMac

indeed, thoughts and prayers Greg!


----------



## IHT

kheffelf said:


> So I saw an rg accomplishment thread and was thinking it would be funny to deduct rg from somebody and give them a thread for it. Like, Congrats Greg for dropping below 7050 again. Kind of inside joke, but I think this will just start to big of debate on the rg issue and I really don't want to go through all that.


ha, i just noticed... although i don't know how much i have.

i was gonna say something else but just fell asleep sitting up with my fingers on the home row keys.

so, i'll "yap" about abso****inglutely nothing instead. :r
waiting for my son to get out of the shower so he can eat and get dressed and get to schoo on time... 
hows that?


----------



## IHT

:r

okay, here's something i found funny. i was given a demerit on another board for using the word "ass".
:r as in "sweet ass pipe".


----------



## smokehouse

IHT said:


> doin' the same, which is bad.
> te good thing is that they did a CT scan of her pelvic area, and some other feminine tests to rule anything like that out, which she was starting to worry about thanks to the other dr's not knowing why she's in so much pain.
> she took at least 3 bags of IV fluids while i was there, so she was dehydrated, which i get on her about.
> so, i'm just trying to stay awake to get the trash out and get my son to school, head to work to grab my things, and come home and sleep.
> 
> btw - i need to get your package out STILL. just haven't had time to clean something, which i may not and just leave that up to you. that's what it's boiling down to, as i won't have the time before i fly for 3 weeks monday morning.


Do what ya gotta do. It can wait till ya get back if you want too. Somethings are more important.

Sucks your gonna be gone for 3 weeks with your wife being like that. Who takes care of her and your son while your gone?


----------



## IHT

smokehouse said:


> Sucks your gonna be gone for 3 weeks with your wife being like that. Who takes care of her and your son while your gone?


i know... 
she can drive short distances, and her parents are coming up to take her to her nuerosurgeon appt on tuesday...
her son (my step-son) is 19 and can help out, he's already been told he'll be in charge of getting my 7 yr old son to school and helping to go get grocieries.

if she does need surgery, or gets worse, i'll tell my company that i gotta go back home, pay the $75 change flight fee and be home the next day. by that time, there'll be a guy back here that can come take my spot.
currently, ALL our teams will be on the road and nobody extra can take my spot right now.
i'm in a weird situation, where i have 2 brand new guys that have never gone anywhere and don't know how we do things (and they're still being trained - because the "good ol' boy system" is alive and strong here, they don't hire ppl QUALIFIED, and even if they were, they don't know how _we_ do things).
so, i'm going to set everything up, explain everything as we go along and beforehand so they know what to expect... and once the ball is rolling, i should be able to take off if that needs to happen.

i'd like to get the stuff out to you before i leave, so hopefully tomorrow. the pipe is one i don't smoke anymore (still a nice pipe, just what blends i use to smoke in it, i haven't smoked in a while - orientals). i may have smoked it 2-3 time since it's last thorough cleaning. stems never been buffed and still doesn't need it. you've only got straights w/ smooth finishes, so you'll have a bent sandblast soon. :tu.


----------



## cigar_040

Morning all,

Hope everything works out Greg. Will keep ya'll in thoughts and prayers !!

Glad it is finally Friday !! This week has sucked "ass" (1 demerit for me) !!


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> :r
> 
> okay, here's something i found funny. i was given a demerit on another board for using the word "ass".
> :r as in "sweet ass pipe".


That's cool. I was given one for calling the local Health Department "The Meddling Mother's".


----------



## cigar_040

Just got the dreaded call from the wife. She took our cat to the vet. They ended up putting her down. She was 17 years old, lived a long and good life. 

It just plain sucks.......


----------



## CigarGal

cigar_040 said:


> Just got the dreaded call from the wife. She took our cat to the vet. They ended up putting her down. She was 17 years old, lived a long and good life.
> 
> It just plain sucks.......


ah,jeez, Andy. That is terrible. I had a kitty 18 years-it seems like they are a part of our lives forever.


----------



## PaulMac

cigar_040 said:


> Just got the dreaded call from the wife. She took our cat to the vet. They ended up putting her down. She was 17 years old, lived a long and good life.
> 
> It just plain sucks.......


Mine got put down a couple weeks ago...almost 19 yrs I think. least we have em that long


----------



## CigarGal

Joan said:


> Doood! It hasn't been the same while you've been out! I bet the 'dam was way big hoopy fun, though. I'm thinking of including a weekend layover there on my way to NA in the fall. For the beer, of course! Hope, hope, hope!
> 
> Please tell us you took lots of pipe pr()n pics! Please!! :r


Where is "NA"


----------



## CigarGal

Sorry to hear things are still tough, Greg. Sounds like your family is stepping up to the plate, though. It is good to have people you can count on. Let us know if there is anything in addition to prayers that we can do. Do you think she would like some cards?


----------



## IHT

cigar_040 said:


> Just got the dreaded call from the wife. She took our cat to the vet. They ended up putting her down. She was 17 years old, lived a long and good life.
> 
> It just plain sucks.......


sorry to hear, i know what that's like and it's no fun at all. 
my wife wasn't allowed to have pets when she grew up. 
earlier last year, we had to put down my cat, and it's just a sucky time altogether. my wife has grown so attached to her big ol' buppy, the black lab... i'm dreading the day when that comes, we'll both be a mess.

----
sorry to keep talking about some of my issues.
so, to put a positive twist, i would like to call out and publicly thank Kayak_Rat for taking a personal call from me this afternoon and giving me his honest opinion. i called him, knowing what kind of man he is (character) due to the tightness of our group, and asked for some outside input. i was leaning toward a decision and needed to hear another perspective.

i really appreciate it, zack(h), thanks a lot.
if any of you haven't used up your "bumps" for the day, could you help me acknowledge a fine brother and friend by using the RG system for what it was intended, a measure of character.
thanks.


----------



## cigar_040

IHT said:


> if any of you haven't used up your "bumps" for the day, could you help me acknowledge a fine brother and friend by using the RG system for what it was intended, a measure of character.
> thanks.


Got ya covered Greg !! :tu

Thank goodness it is time to go home.

I really dread this evening altogether. Gonna swing by the B & M and pick up a pipe on the way home as a pick me up.

Catch ya'll later on.......


----------



## Joan

IHT said:


> i really appreciate it, zack(h), thanks a lot.
> if any of you haven't used up your "bumps" for the day, could you help me acknowledge a fine brother and friend by using the RG system for what it was intended, a measure of character.
> thanks.


Done!

Hang in there, Greg.

[big squishy hug from Joan]


----------



## Joan

CigarGal said:


> Where is "NA"


Sorry, too much shorthand lately... North Africa.

Changing the subject entirely: 
How much longer do you have snow at the lake, Marianne? p


----------



## Joan

cigar_040 said:


> Just got the dreaded call from the wife. She took our cat to the vet. They ended up putting her down. She was 17 years old, lived a long and good life.
> 
> It just plain sucks.......


Oooooh noooooo.... oh Mister 40, I am so sorry to hear it! But you are right, 17 is a good long run for a kitty.

I am thinking of you and Mrs 40, and will give my worthless furballs at home a good squeeze for you.

Big warm hugs!


----------



## CigarGal

Joan said:


> Sorry, too much shorthand lately... North Africa.
> 
> Changing the subject entirely:
> How much longer do you have snow at the lake, Marianne? p


Snow will be piled on the side of the road for a long time. Unless we get a warm rain it could last a couple months. I should post some pictures.

We might get some more next week


----------



## CigarGal

I'll go bump the Rat for ya, Greg


----------



## cigar_040

I'm exhausted....

Our daughter did not take it well at all. She cried, we all cried. She decorated the box, we buried "Katy" and such. We ended up going to PetSmart and got new litterbox, bowl, collar, and bed.....going kitten shopping tomorrow morning. 

I'll enjoy that new pipe tomorrow at some point.

Thanks everybody for the kind words.


----------



## Silky01

cigar_040 said:


> I'm exhausted....
> 
> Our daughter did not take it well at all. She cried, we all cried. She decorated the box, we buried "Katy" and such. We ended up going to PetSmart and got new litterbox, bowl, collar, and bed.....going kitten shopping tomorrow morning.
> 
> I'll enjoy that new pipe tomorrow at some point.
> 
> Thanks everybody for the kind words.


Sorry for the loss. Yesterday was the year anniversary of getting Kalliope from the pound. Love this cat. She chose me really, sticking her hand out of the cage and grabbing me as I was walking out. I knew she'd be mine from then on. She's turned into a beautiful cat, solid white and green eyes. Loves to use my arm as a pillow though when I'm trying to do some homework, but I hate it when I move her. Promised I'd spend a whole day like that with her this summer after I take my board exams. She's basically my child.

I'd love to see a picture of your cat if you have one, or feel like posting. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## CigarGal

Saturday morning and I am off to move the mail(rain or snow...etc) Waiting for the shipment of baccy for the blind taste test. These are going to be fun.

Have a great Saturday...happy kitty hunting, Andy!


----------



## cigar_040

uncballzer said:


> I'd love to see a picture of your cat if you have one, or feel like posting. Good luck tomorrow.


This pic is a year old at most:


----------



## Kayak_Rat

IHT said:


> sorry to hear, i know what that's like and it's no fun at all.
> my wife wasn't allowed to have pets when she grew up.
> earlier last year, we had to put down my cat, and it's just a sucky time altogether. my wife has grown so attached to her big ol' buppy, the black lab... i'm dreading the day when that comes, we'll both be a mess.
> 
> ----
> sorry to keep talking about some of my issues.
> so, to put a positive twist, i would like to call out and publicly thank Kayak_Rat for taking a personal call from me this afternoon and giving me his honest opinion. i called him, knowing what kind of man he is (character) due to the tightness of our group, and asked for some outside input. i was leaning toward a decision and needed to hear another perspective.
> 
> i really appreciate it, zack(h), thanks a lot.
> if any of you haven't used up your "bumps" for the day, could you help me acknowledge a fine brother and friend by using the RG system for what it was intended, a measure of character.
> thanks.


Greg it was my pleasure. Part of staying at CS to me is the extended family I have built up here. Sure the Holiday card list has doubled, but it is a small price to pay for calling all you guys friends. If you need aything at all greg, I am a phone call away.



cigargal said:


> I'll go bump the Rat for ya, Greg





joan said:


> Done!
> 
> Hang in there, Greg.
> 
> [big squishy hug from Joan]





cigar040 said:


> Got ya covered Greg !! :tu


Thank you guys. I was just PIF'ing what has been shared with me. p


----------



## Silky01

cigar_040 said:


> This pic is a year old at most:


She's beautiful. Love the color pattern on her nose and foot! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Spongy

Nice pussy-pussy.

I've always wanted a Siamese or something else with colored "points" and big blue or green eyes.


----------



## [OT] Loki

IHT said:


> sorry to hear, i know what that's like and it's no fun at all.
> my wife wasn't allowed to have pets when she grew up.
> earlier last year, we had to put down my cat, and it's just a sucky time altogether. my wife has grown so attached to her big ol' buppy, the black lab... i'm dreading the day when that comes, we'll both be a mess.
> 
> ----
> sorry to keep talking about some of my issues.
> so, to put a positive twist, i would like to call out and publicly thank Kayak_Rat for taking a personal call from me this afternoon and giving me his honest opinion. i called him, knowing what kind of man he is (character) due to the tightness of our group, and asked for some outside input. i was leaning toward a decision and needed to hear another perspective.
> 
> i really appreciate it, zack(h), thanks a lot.
> if any of you haven't used up your "bumps" for the day, could you help me acknowledge a fine brother and friend by using the RG system for what it was intended, a measure of character.
> thanks.


Happy to bump him greg, and don't worry about venting to us, that's what we're here for.


----------



## IHT

well, just got back from the hospital, and they're going to release her tomorrow night.
they weren't even worried about her back, just kept giving her insulin meds and things like that, worried more about her diabetes than anything...

they have certainly pumped a ton of fluids in her, her face is all plump from the fluids. they still had a drip going into her, could've been part insulin and potassium, i didn't ask.

she feels "stronger" but the pain is still there. she was getting pretty weak, i was worried.

so, made my son and I a sandwich and some mac'n'cheez for lunch. gave the dog her pain med, she seems to be doing fine after surgery (as i look out the window and shes running full speed after the blakc lab). would is healing nicely as well. can't wait to bathe her though.


----------



## [OT] Loki

glad to hear everything is looking up greg


----------



## ShawnP

Greg glad everything is getting better some what for you and your family. 

I will glady bump Zach (if I can) for you because I know what kind of a friend he truly is as well. 

Greg again bro, if you need anything even just to talk or vent you can hit me up anytime or call me. PM me and I will shoot you my number.


Keep us posted on the wife and stop worrying about venting, we are all here for you.

Shawn


----------



## cigar_040

Back from hunting abit ago...........

2 new additions to the household:

Lilly








Nellie









Got'em both at the Humane Society. They are both around 5 months old, and adapting nicely.


----------



## cigar_040

Glad to hear things are getting better Greg !!


----------



## [OT] Loki

cigar_040 said:


> Back from hunting abit ago...........
> 
> 2 new additions to the household:
> 
> Lilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nellie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got'em both at the Humane Society. They are both around 5 months old, and adapting nicely.


they look a little older then 5 months...and I didn't know you can pick up kids at the Humane Society......OH YOU MEAN THE CATS! sorry got confused


----------



## JacksonCognac

Nice cats Cigar_040 - That brown one looks especially friendly.


----------



## icehog3

Just happened to be in the thread, and wanted to offer my prayers for your wife Greg, as well as my condolences for your cat Andy. You are all in my thoughts as I wind down for the evening.


----------



## IHT

icehog3 said:


> Just happened to be in the thread, and wanted to offer my prayers for your wife Greg, as well as my condolences for your cat Andy. You are all in my thoughts as I wind down for the evening.


thanks, tom. things are lookin better.


----------



## Puffy69

IHT said:


> thanks, tom. things are lookin better.


good....:tu


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> thanks, tom. things are lookin better.


Glad to hear it Greg, don't worry about the pm I sent you, get to it when you can, I didn't see the part about the surgery.


----------



## cigar_040

Morning all,

Lazy Sunday here....coffee is brewing, it's raining, cats are playing, and fixing to go dry some baccy out.


----------



## CigarGal

cigar_040 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Lazy Sunday here....coffee is brewing, it's raining, cats are playing, and fixing to go dry some baccy out.


Gonna get to that new pipe, Andy?

Lillie looks like she loves the new home:tu

Glad things are looking up, Greg. Time to get that woman home.


----------



## JacksonCognac

All I have to say is... I hate biochemistry.


----------



## [OT] Loki

JacksonCognac said:


> All I have to say is... I hate biochemistry.


just get some red bull and a cute girl......damn it i'm watching too much tv again


----------



## IHT

CigarGal said:


> Glad things are looking up, Greg. Time to get that woman home.


she just got home about an hour ago.


----------



## cigar_040

IHT said:


> she just got home about an hour ago.


:tu Glad to hear Greg !!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

cigar_040 said:


> :tu Glad to hear Greg !!


Agreed. Glad she was able to be released.


----------



## OilMan

Kayak_Rat said:


> Agreed. Glad she was able to be released.


2nd that. Take care


----------



## ShawnP

Kayak_Rat said:


> Agreed. Glad she was able to be released.


3rd that :tu

Shawn


----------



## JacksonCognac

[OT] Loki said:


> just get some red bull and a cute girl......damn it i'm watching too much tv again


lol if only... we could talk about the various binding moieties of hemoglobin. 

And IHT - I'll "4th" that. I hope everything continues to work out.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I was just wondering if anybody else on here is into the ancient/lost civilizations thing. I've been revisiting some of the Graham Hancock documentaries on Youtube this week.


----------



## Silky01

Mad Hatter said:


> I was just wondering if anybody else on here is into the ancient/lost civilizations thing. I've been revisiting some of the Graham Hancock documentaries on Youtube this week.


Love the Roman and Greek history. Self learned most of the mythology, then latin for 8years really gave me a different appreciation for the Romans. Too bad I don't have time to keep up with any of it anymore. But if I ever go to europe, it'll be to visit the coliseum.


----------



## Cheeto

Mad Hatter said:


> I was just wondering if anybody else on here is into the ancient/lost civilizations thing. I've been revisiting some of the Graham Hancock documentaries on Youtube this week.


I'm obessed with my Anthropology class, really interesting stuff!


----------



## icehog3

IHT said:


> she just got home about an hour ago.


Good deal Greg!


----------



## IHT

icehog3 said:


> Good deal Greg!


felt like taking her back.
now that she was home, i had someone there to occupy my son and the dogs' time... and i didn't have to drive 45 minutes each directtion to see her... which meant:
2 loads of dishes, 3 loads of clothes/towels (and counting), cooked dinner for the 2 boys and myself, folded a bunch of clothes, vacuumed/steam cleaned the living room...

now my back hurts. :r


----------



## Silky01

Good Morning everyone. Well, don't know if I can say it's a good morning. Test today, and it's currently 6:02 and I'm sitting in the classroom. I've got 3 hrs to CRAM!!!!!


----------



## tzilt

uncballzer said:


> Good Morning everyone. Well, don't know if I can say it's a good morning. Test today, and it's currently 6:02 and I'm sitting in the classroom. I've got 3 hrs to CRAM!!!!!


Good luck! What's the test on?


----------



## Silky01

tzilt said:


> Good luck! What's the test on?


Nervous system--got some pathology, psychiatry, lot of pharmacology, micro, etc. So I can diagnose you with a headache if you need me to :tu


----------



## Infin1ty

Morning fellas, how is everyone doin today?


----------



## tzilt

uncballzer said:


> Nervous system--got some pathology, psychiatry, lot of pharmacology, micro, etc. So I can diagnose you with a headache if you need me to :tu


Well, I got one just reading that list! Good luck on your test.


----------



## ShawnP

Infin1ty said:


> Morning fellas, how is everyone doin today?


Sitting here at work till 3pm.

Other then that just peachy :tu

Shawn


----------



## tzilt

Infin1ty said:


> Morning fellas, how is everyone doin today?


Pretty swell over here, other than the ear infections, conjuctivitis (pink eye) and rotavirus that is swimming around the house thanks to my daughters daycare. I think the worst of it is over though.


----------



## Infin1ty

Oh man do I know the feeling. I spent the whole weekend sick as a dog. Back to work with me though, for my last 2 days .


----------



## tzilt

Infin1ty said:


> Oh man do I know the feeling. I spent the whole weekend sick as a dog. Back to work with me though, for my last 2 days .


Last 2 days ever? Retiring? New job coming up?


----------



## cigar_040

ShawnP said:


> Sitting here at work till 3pm.
> 
> Other then that just peachy :tu


Ditto.......well until 4pm !!


----------



## Infin1ty

tzilt said:


> Last 2 days ever? Retiring? New job coming up?


No not ever. I'm working contract jobs right now and the contract I'm working on now is ending tomorrow. I have another contract coming up, but they are still working out the details, so I get to enjoy hanging around at home until they get everything worked out with that one.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Cheeto said:


> I'm obessed with my Anthropology class, really interesting stuff!


That is interesting, cultural behavior and the like......... not so much in keeping with modern philosophy but.............. you know.
The kind of lost civilization I was referring to is those predating the great flood. IE the sphinx was first excavated and restored about 3500 years ago. Was it buried by shifting sands or sediment from the flood and who actually built it and when? Just an example and there are plenty of others around the world that aren't so well known. A pity the library at Thebes and all its knowledge was lost. You'll enjoy learning about all that when you get your nose burried in it. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## tzilt

Mad Hatter said:


> That is interesting, cultural behavior and the like......... not so much in keeping with modern philosophy but.............. you know.


The coolest thing I learned in my Anthropology class had very little to do with anthropology actually...

My professor was in the process of switching text books...from an older text book to a newer one. But she hadn't fully made the switch so we used both. What I found really interesting was that the older text book referred to pre-civilization peoples (ie stone age or whatever) as 'hunter-gatherers' and the newer textbook referred to them as 'gatherer-hunters.' The older text book was late 80s, the newer textbook was brand new in 1998. I thought that was really funny, that the emphasis on 'hunting' was redirected towards the ecofriendly PC 'gathering' in the 90s. Obviously the stoneage people themselves didn't change...so it was just the mainstream accepted anthropological view of stoneage people that changed. Made me wonder how much of what I had learned in my schooling was biased propaganda.

I would guess that actual stone-age peoples varied so much that saying they mainly hunted _or _mainly gathered would be a blanket statement without much meaning.


----------



## kheffelf

tzilt said:


> The coolest thing I learned in my Anthropology class had very little to do with anthropology actually...
> 
> My professor was in the process of switching text books...from an older text book to a newer one. But she hadn't fully made the switch so we used both. What I found really interesting was that the older text book referred to pre-civilization peoples (ie stone age or whatever) as 'hunter-gatherers' and the newer textbook referred to them as 'gatherer-hunters.' The older text book was late 80s, the newer textbook was brand new in 1998. I thought that was really funny, that the emphasis on 'hunting' was redirected towards the ecofriendly PC 'gathering' in the 90s. Obviously the stoneage people themselves didn't change...so it was just the mainstream accepted anthropological view of stoneage people that changed. Made me wonder how much of what I had learned in my schooling was biased propaganda.
> 
> I would guess that actual stone-age peoples varied so much that saying they mainly hunted _or _mainly gathered would be a blanket statement without much meaning.


It is still hunter-gathers in my civ textbook. Will have to look it up the date of the book though, but it is fairly new.


----------



## [OT] Loki

shit....looks like i'm headed to texas soon


----------



## CigarGal

tzilt said:


> Made me wonder how much of what I had learned in my schooling was biased propaganda.


Probably 80% Think about history. Most of it is told by the victors and as we all know there are two sides to every story. We are able to look for the truth in modern history if we have access to sources, but what about the Trojan war? What about the history of the jews put forth in the bible? A lot of room for interpretation.


----------



## tzilt

CigarGal said:


> Probably 80%


Yep. I would agree. It was quite a lesson having the two textbooks sitting there in black and white, each one screaming out a particular bias. One circa the coldwar era that said stoneage peoples ate mostly meat that was killed by the manly men and then MAYBE supplemented by a few stupid berries or whatever the womenfolk could scrounge up. The other a PC era text book that said that stoneage peoples mostly ate organic wild asparagus and once in a great while would eat a squirrel that died of dysentery.

Well...I can't really complain about the accuracy of either since I base my opinion of stoneage peoples on Captain Caveman and Land of the Lost reruns.


----------



## Mad Hatter

tzilt said:


> The coolest thing I learned in my Anthropology class had very little to do with anthropology actually...
> 
> My professor was in the process of switching text books...from an older text book to a newer one. But she hadn't fully made the switch so we used both. What I found really interesting was that the older text book referred to pre-civilization peoples (ie stone age or whatever) as 'hunter-gatherers' and the newer textbook referred to them as 'gatherer-hunters.' The older text book was late 80s, the newer textbook was brand new in 1998. I thought that was really funny, that the emphasis on 'hunting' was redirected towards the ecofriendly PC 'gathering' in the 90s. Obviously the stoneage people themselves didn't change...so it was just the mainstream accepted anthropological view of stoneage people that changed. Made me wonder how much of what I had learned in my schooling was biased propaganda.
> 
> I would guess that actual stone-age peoples varied so much that saying they mainly hunted _or _mainly gathered would be a blanket statement without much meaning.


That's a helluva an observation. Its amazing the hidden message words can convey due to their placement in a sentence or the image built around them. That is propaganda, or manipulation..... whatever you wanna call it. Its amazing the obvious things that don't even occur to us because we'd been given some silly explanation before we knew enough to think about what we were told. I don't believe much of anything I'm told until I have a little time to put it to common sense and experience. I think all aspects of life work in patterns (just like personalities do) and once you figure out the patterns things aren't so difficult and then you see a whole different ball game. Good to know there are smart younger guys like you out there


----------



## Thillium

I had a CRAZY weekend

And then I woke up this morning and thought my face was imploding. Skipped both my classes and stayed hom for the day.


----------



## Infin1ty

Thillium said:


> I had a CRAZY weekend
> 
> And then I woke up this morning and thought my face was imploding. Skipped both my classes and stayed hom for the day.


I think we would all like to hear what made your weekend so crazy!


----------



## Thillium

Mad Hatter said:


> That's a helluva an observation. Its amazing the hidden message words can convey due to their placement in a sentence or the image built around them. That is propaganda, or manipulation..... whatever you wanna call it. Its amazing the obvious things that don't even occur to us because we'd been given some silly explanation before we knew enough to think about what we were told. I don't believe much of anything I'm told until I have a little time to put it to common sense and experience. I think all aspects of life work in patterns (just like personalities do) and once you figure out the patterns things aren't so difficult and then you see a whole different ball game. Good to know there are smart younger guys like you out there


Its been studied that how officers phrase questions to such a point where just a different word placed in the sentence is changed to another word, for example Crash and Accident totally change how the person answers the question.


----------



## Thillium

Infin1ty said:


> I think we would all like to hear what made your weekend so crazy!


I'm sum it up as quickly and short as possible.

It started saturday night I went and bowled 3 hours or 9 games of 10 pin bowling with my friend then got a ticket for doing 48 in a 30 which I plan on fighting because the officer never checked off how he got me *three options, radar, clocked, or airplane none of the boxes are checked*. Then on the way home one of our friends calls us to go bowling, coincidence ahah. So my friend and I met up with 2 other guys and picked up a girl that I've been semi interested and planned on bowling from 1030 to 1. Well we got to the alley at 930 and decided to kick a few back, I drank half a bottle of maddog 2020 and a few mikes hard lemonade. Anyways, we couldn't get into bowling because we needed...reservations.....so we went to a pool hall instead. I'm pretty uh under the influence now ahah and played drunken pool for 3 hours. By which I only got 5 pool balls in . Was going to get a nice ladies number but since I had a girl with me already, decided not to in fear of the possible shortcomings. Anyways my friend had to drive me and the girl home because I was in no right way to drive and then that turned to be a long night...not a good one to say the least. Then woke up sunday and worked 8 hours ugh.

Now after rereading that kinda of sounds like a terrible weekend...but it was simply exciting and amazing!


----------



## tzilt

Thillium said:


> I drank half a bottle of maddog 2020


I bet a lot of crazy weekends start with Maddog 2020.


----------



## Thillium

tzilt said:


> I bet a lot of crazy weekends start with Maddog 2020.


hahahaha. I drank the orange flavored one to! It was delicious!


----------



## tzilt

Thillium said:


> hahahaha. I drank the orange flavored one to! It was delicious!


LOL Orange??? Eww. I almost lost my lunch of corned beef hash with fried onions. (which was delicious by the way)


----------



## Thillium

tzilt said:


> LOL Orange??? Eww. I almost lost my lunch of corned beef hash with fried onions. (which was delicious by the way)


Corned beef hash is amazing! I love fried onions. We have a challenge going around, drink two bottles of maddog in one night. So far no has been able to pass it. The last friend that tried it drank a bottle and a half. He then was sick with green apple splatters and puked for 4- hours straight. Then he woke up the next morning a hang over so bad that he thought his stomach lining was gone.


----------



## tzilt

Thillium said:


> Corned beef hash is amazing! I love fried onions.


Yeah its good stuff. I normally have to eat it alone though cuz the wife won't touch it. I like to fry the onions first...and the dump the hash in there. I let it fry for a little bit, then I crack two eggs and kinda stir it all around. Dump a bunch of hot sauce on it and eat with peanut butter toast. So good for you. 



Thillium said:


> He then was sick with green apple splatters and puked for 4- hours straight. Then he woke up the next morning a hang over so bad that he thought his stomach lining was gone.


I didn't think there was anything grosser than Orange Maddog but I am pretty sure Green Apple takes the cake. blech! lol


----------



## Thillium

tzilt said:


> Yeah its good stuff. I normally have to eat it alone though cuz the wife won't touch it. I like to fry the onions first...and the dump the hash in there. I let it fry for a little bit, then I crack two eggs and kinda stir it all around. Dump a bunch of hot sauce on it and eat with peanut butter toast. So good for you.
> 
> I didn't think there was anything grosser than Orange Maddog but I am pretty sure Green Apple takes the cake. blech! lol


That sounds awesome! My friend drank grape


----------



## tzilt

Thillium said:


> That sounds awesome! My friend drank grape


I just came up with a slogan for Maddog.

"Maddog 20/20. The Jolly Rancher of the Liquor world."


----------



## tzilt

Mad Hatter said:


> That's a helluva an observation. Its amazing the hidden message words can convey due to their placement in a sentence or the image built around them. That is propaganda, or manipulation..... whatever you wanna call it. Its amazing the obvious things that don't even occur to us because we'd been given some silly explanation before we knew enough to think about what we were told. I don't believe much of anything I'm told until I have a little time to put it to common sense and experience. I think all aspects of life work in patterns (just like personalities do) and once you figure out the patterns things aren't so difficult and then you see a whole different ball game. Good to know there are smart younger guys like you out there


Well, had I seen just one or the other I never would have questioned it really. It was only the contrast that made it stand out. Lucky accident.

But yeah, I agree, we are surrounded by manipulation and propaganda. And these days, there is propaganda coming from 1,000 different angles with all manner of different agenda...its hard to separate the wheat from the chaff.

I know youth is all relative but I'm not _that _young! This happened some 10 years ago.


----------



## Mad Hatter

tzilt said:


> I know youth is all relative but I'm not _that _young! This happened some 10 years ago.


I knew that was too observant for an under 25'er :r


----------



## kheffelf

Really bored tonight, looked stuff up for about an hour, delaying all this reading for classes that I need to do. Oh well this week isn't very busy so I have a lot of free time.


----------



## Silky01

tzilt said:


> Well, I got one just reading that list! Good luck on your test.


Thanks for the wishes. But I'm afraid I don't think the exam turned out all that well. There were some rough questions on there. Oh well, time for bed. Nite all.


----------



## billhud

Having a bad week in classes, or partying, or at work? I work with men right out of high shool and into their late 30s (but mostly guys in theirv 20s) who go out on patrol in Baghdad every night day, in day, day out. Most of their weeks are exactly the same. Some more hairy than others. Great young men these soldiers. Intelligent, strong, dedicated, even though a bit tired. I'm DAMNED PROUD of them and thankful I can still be associated with them in some way.

You see a challanging week, a rough week, a good week, and bad week --- it's all relative.


----------



## kvm

Think I'm starting to de-stress tonight. Franchisor pulled some :BS on Friday ... I was pissed. 88 days left on my 5 year agreement. My choices were let it go and stick it out, or take a stand. Saturday I shut off his access to my bank accounts. Sometimes you have to do things the hard way because it's the right way. Like my sig line says....Life is what happens.


----------



## tzaddi

CigarGal said:


> Probably 80% Think about history. Most of it is told by the victors and as we all know there are two sides to every story. We are able to look for the truth in modern history if we have access to sources, but what about the Trojan war? What about the history of the jews put forth in the bible? A lot of room for interpretation.


I realize I am little slow to respond in this fast paced thread but I have been giving these concepts some thought today and this is what came to mind.

Ask most what they know about the battle of the "Hundred in the Hand" and you will probably get blank stares but a mention of the "Fetterman Massacre" and a head or two might turn.

Ask again what one might know of the "The Battle of Greasy Grass Creek" and once again a bit of head scratching may ensue, mention "The Battle of Little Bighorn" and you'll definitely have a response.

As a student of history I try and garner as many perspectives as possible to a particular event and only from that vantage can I read between the lines. I sometimes ponder the possibility that history is not linear.

I like history because I like a good story.


----------



## [OT] Loki

woot just bought a pipe


----------



## Infin1ty

I could not want to be at work any less do I do right now!


----------



## kheffelf

billhud said:


> Having a bad week in classes, or partying, or at work? I work with men right out of high shool and into their late 30s (but mostly guys in theirv 20s) who go out on patrol in Baghdad every night day, in day, day out. Most of their weeks are exactly the same. Some more hairy than others. Great young men these soldiers. Intelligent, strong, dedicated, even though a bit tired. I'm DAMNED PROUD of them and thankful I can still be associated with them in some way.
> 
> You see a challanging week, a rough week, a good week, and bad week --- it's all relative.


And I truly respect what those guys have chosen to do for us.


----------



## Infin1ty

Just found out that I start training on the Help Desk on Friday


----------



## JacksonCognac

billhud said:


> Having a bad week in classes, or partying, or at work? I work with men right out of high shool and into their late 30s (but mostly guys in theirv 20s) who go out on patrol in Baghdad every night day, in day, day out. Most of their weeks are exactly the same. Some more hairy than others. Great young men these soldiers. Intelligent, strong, dedicated, even though a bit tired. I'm DAMNED PROUD of them and thankful I can still be associated with them in some way.
> 
> You see a challanging week, a rough week, a good week, and bad week --- it's all relative.


For sure. I so often find myself so wrapped up in my own bullshit that I forget about how good I have it.


----------



## kheffelf

Just ordered some 311 tickets for me and a friend. I have another buddy that is going and his cousin is in the band that is opening for them. Some reggae band called passafire, I think. Should be a pretty cool show.


----------



## Silky01

Just got back from the doc; she said I'd gotten some inflammation on my taste buds from that tongue bit last week. Of course the treatment is no pipes or cigars for 2weeks. This gonna be rough. Especially since I just cleaned all my pipes as soon as I got home . . . .


----------



## Thillium

I am doing the maddog 2020 challenge this week

2 bottles of Maddog2020 in one night. hopefully I'll be good :tu:tu


----------



## tzilt

Thillium said:


> I am doing the maddog 2020 challenge this week
> 
> 2 bottles of Maddog2020 in one night. hopefully I'll be good :tu:tu


What flavors are you going for?

All this Maddog talk reminds me of when I worked part-time in a grocery store in Florida. I was on cashier duty, it was fairly busy and there was a bit of a line. This older, disheveled looking guy comes up to the line, smells like he bathed in Maddog, and he is buying a bottle of Cisco Red (its like Maddog but less sophisticated, if thats possible). I ring him up...it comes to like $2.29 or something like that. He pulls out a handful of dirty change and cigarette butts and starts sllllllllowly counting out the correct amount...except he ends up being short like 20 cents or so. After all that he reaches into his other pocket and pulls out a WAD of cash. I mean like 3 inches thick folded over. He peels off a hundred and pays for his Cisco Red. Up until this point there was a young kid who looked slightly annoyed and impatient as he was waiting to just buy a candy bar. When the guy pulled out the cash the kids jaw dropped and his eyes popped and he looked at me like "What the frick????"


----------



## BigFrankMD

uncballzer said:


> Just got back from the doc; she said I'd gotten some inflammation on my taste buds from that tongue bit last week. Of course the treatment is no pipes or cigars for 2weeks. This gonna be rough. Especially since I just cleaned all my pipes as soon as I got home . . . .


that blows bro. ill smoke a nice bowl for u this week


----------



## Silky01

BigFrankMD said:


> that blows bro. ill smoke a nice bowl for u this week


That'll be a warm welcome! Thank you!


----------



## Joan

tzaddi said:


> I realize I am little slow to respond in this fast paced thread but I have been giving these concepts some thought today and this is what came to mind.
> 
> Ask most what they know about the battle of the "Hundred in the Hand" and you will probably get blank stares but a mention of the "Fetterman Massacre" and a head or two might turn.
> 
> Ask again what one might know of the "The Battle of Greasy Grass Creek" and once again a bit of head scratching may ensue, mention "The Battle of Little Bighorn" and you'll definitely have a response.
> 
> * As a student of history I try and garner as many perspectives as possible to a particular event and only from that vantage can I read between the lines. I sometimes ponder the possibility that history is not linear.*
> 
> I like history because I like a good story.


That is a perfect lesson, Tzaddi. Well hit!


----------



## tzaddi

Joan said:


> That is a perfect lesson, Tzaddi. Well hit!


Why thank you for the affirmation Joan. Study history long enough and it all becomes local and personal. :tu


----------



## [OT] Loki

Oh yeah guys, happy international pipe smoking day


----------



## tzaddi

[OT] Loki said:


> Oh yeah guys, happy international pipe smoking day


I am just about to get geared up, load a bowl and head outside to get rid of the accumulated brush with a burn pile. Nothing like a smoke while tending an outside fire. :tu


----------



## [OT] Loki

I'm heading to the local shop for a cigar podcast then loading up either some squadron leader or frog morton in the pipe I posted in the "post photos of your pipe" thread


----------



## kvm

Talked to the franchiser today. Thought I'd share part of the early out agreement. Think I should have a lawyer look it over? :r I love the part in red.

(collectively, as RELEASEE), receipt whereof is hereby acknowledged, releases and discharges the RELEASEE, and RELEASEE'S affiliates, and their respective officers, directors, heirs, executors, administrators, legal representatives, successors and assigns, from and against any and all debts, sums of money, accounts, contracts, cause or causes of action, suits, dues, reckonings, bonds, bills, specialties, covenants, controversies, agreements, promises, variances, trespasses, damages, judgments, extents, executions and demands whatsoever, in law or in equity, which against the RELEASEE, the RELEASOR, RELEASOR'S successors, assigns, heirs, executors, administrators, legal representatives, successors and assigns ever had, now have or hereafter can, shall or may have for, upon or by reason of any matter, cause or thing whatsoever from the beginning of the world to the day of the date of this RELEASE, including but not limited to claims that arise out of, or in connection with,


----------



## Infin1ty

kvm said:


> Talked to the franchiser today. Thought I'd share part of the early out agreement. Think I should have a lawyer look it over? :r I love the part in red.
> 
> (collectively, as RELEASEE), receipt whereof is hereby acknowledged, releases and discharges the RELEASEE, and RELEASEE'S affiliates, and their respective officers, directors, heirs, executors, administrators, legal representatives, successors and assigns, from and against any and all debts, sums of money, accounts, contracts, cause or causes of action, suits, dues, reckonings, bonds, bills, specialties, covenants, controversies, agreements, promises, variances, trespasses, damages, judgments, extents, executions and demands whatsoever, in law or in equity, which against the RELEASEE, the RELEASOR, RELEASOR'S successors, assigns, heirs, executors, administrators, legal representatives, successors and assigns ever had, now have or hereafter can, shall or may have for, upon or by reason of any matter, cause or thing whatsoever from the beginning of the world to the day of the date of this RELEASE, including but not limited to claims that arise out of, or in connection with,


:r, thats great. What franchise did you apply for?


----------



## Cheeto

ug, I could never be a lawyer, trying to read that made my head hurt.


----------



## tzaddi

"The big print giveth and the small print taketh away."


----------



## cigar_040

Finally can start to enjoy my day off..........time for a p


----------



## Thillium

:c:c:c:cI JUST DROPPED MY PIPE ON A CEMENT BLOCK:c:c:c:c
Luckily its only a 35 dollar pipe and the finish on the pipe is someone took a dremel and just gouged all around the entire pipe, so I couldn't really notice any visible gouge on the outside of the pipe. there is little gouges on the top of the stem but doesn't afffect how the airflow is through the stem


----------



## kvm

Infin1ty said:


> :r, thats great. What franchise did you apply for?


Looking to get out.



tzaddi said:


> "The big print giveth and the small print taketh away."


This is definitely a take away.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Czech too, pipe nail or mr.c brass tamper...which should I pack in my carry on?


----------



## Silky01

[OT] Loki said:


> Czech too, pipe nail or mr.c brass tamper...which should I pack in my carry on?


I'd go w/the czech tool, that way if lose it, no problem; buck-50 for a replacement.
Edit--but don't know if security would let it thru???


----------



## [OT] Loki

uncballzer said:


> Edit--but don't know if security would let it thru???


this is what i was wondering about


----------



## Silky01

[OT] Loki said:


> this is what i was wondering about


Not sure then; never flown. sorry can't help any more then.


----------



## [OT] Loki

i looked on the tsa website and naturally they don't say anything about pipe tools


----------



## IHT

updated my avatar...

attached is my old one. found a "cleaner" photo of boris...


----------



## ShawnP

Morning fellow pipers 


Sitting here at work YAY !!!!! 


Shawn p


----------



## billhud

uncballzer said:


> I'd go w/the czech tool, that way if lose it, no problem; buck-50 for a replacement.
> Edit--but don't know if security would let it thru???


I've never had a problem with the Czech tool in my carry on.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Left all the tools at home and I'll pick one up in texas. I packed up my cob and some backy and I'll deal with the rest when I get there


----------



## Kayak_Rat

ShawnP said:


> Morning fellow pipers
> 
> Sitting here at work YAY !!!!!
> 
> Shawn p


Happy Late Birthday wanker!!!!


----------



## ShawnP

Kayak_Rat said:


> Happy Late Birthday wanker!!!!


Thanks hillbilly


----------



## Thillium

I REALLY need to stop drinking.

Bad things happen when I drink and it just happened to get haha, well not bad but...such a much more interesting morning!


----------



## IHT

PIPESTERS, LISTEN UP!​
this is mainly a cigar board, and they have certain rules about posting links to overseas vendors that may slip our minds because we're not in that mindset at the time.

i've let a few linked images slide (and a couple links), but know that if you post a photo directly linked to an overseas site that sells cuban goods, or post a link to the same, that is considered a "no-no"... bad poster, bad... tsk-tsk.

keep that in mind, although you're trying to be helpful, there are rules about links to sites/vendors that deal in cuban goods.

if you know of a good deal for someone who is looking for an item, and it just happens to be on a site like that, a PM also works.

donkey shorts.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

IHT said:


> updated my avatar...
> 
> attached is my old one. found a "cleaner" photo of boris...


I dig the new AVATAR Greg. It is very becoming of you.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Kayak_Rat said:


> I dig the new AVATAR Greg. It is very becoming of you.


I agree. The B&W is awesome. You got a good one too 'Rat. Fits ya better than that guy who looks like Obi-wan


----------



## IHT

:r
really cool to do a google image search and find photos that look really familiar, then realize they are YOUR photos posted on CS. :tu

was searching for old pipe ads and found the topic about "pipe lovers unite".


----------



## Silky01

Wow, no posts for 3 days? Got a psychiatrist lecturing right now on substance-abuse. This guy is so erratic, you'd think he's on speed himself. The numbers are kinda amazing for some of these drugs. He didn't even bother with nicotine though . .


----------



## tzilt

uncballzer said:


> Wow, no posts for 3 days? Got a psychiatrist lecturing right now on substance-abuse. This guy is so erratic, you'd think he's on speed himself. The numbers are kinda amazing for some of these drugs. He didn't even bother with nicotine though . .


Substance abuse is bad mmmkay? But here have some prozac.


----------



## cigar_040

Howdy all,

Is it quitting time yet.........


----------



## smokehouse

I hear ya Andy. Two hours and ten minutes for me.


----------



## IHT

i just woke up at 10:30am today... :r
didn't get to sleep until 4am, just wasn't tired.


----------



## solafid3

I woke up at 11:07, problem was that the shop was supposed to open at 11:00


----------



## IHT

after work (what little i got done), i came home and was able to pooper scooper for the first time in many many months... 
so, scooped for about 30 minutes, then loaded up a bowl of GH Brown Twist Sliced in an Orlik Canadian and started the GRILL!!

yes, first grilling of the year, it was about 40*F and we had some nice steaks, good beer (for me), good pipe.... good night so far.

my wife and i have been watching youtube videos of stephen lynch and dave attell... etc. productive, i know, but relaxing/fun.


----------



## Thillium

I just royally :BS my back up yesterday lifting an 80 pound bag of pellets. At first it was just a pain on my lower back and now today it spread of just a pain to a whole numbing/uncomfortable/tense feeling throughout my lower back -.- including the original pain.

I hate discs, and nerve endings...who needs em anyways:hn


----------



## JacksonCognac

IHT said:


> after work (what little i got done), i came home and was able to pooper scooper for the first time in many many months...
> so, scooped for about 30 minutes, then loaded up a bowl of GH Brown Twist Sliced in an Orlik Canadian and started the GRILL!!
> 
> yes, first grilling of the year, it was about 40*F and we had some nice steaks, good beer (for me), good pipe.... good night so far.
> 
> my wife and i have been watching youtube videos of stephen lynch and dave attell... etc. productive, i know, but relaxing/fun.


What sorta beer did you drink IHT?... I must know.


----------



## jgros001

gotta love UPS....watching a package make its way to Maryland from Michigan and here is its trip so far: MI, OH, PA, MA, NJ......


----------



## IHT

JacksonCognac said:


> What sorta beer did you drink IHT?... I must know.


Mothership Wit (that's a link) - which is made by the same ppl who make Fat Tire - New Belgium Brewing Co. (another link)


----------



## IHT

anyone else wish there were move NON-fetish videos on youtube about smoking a pipe??
me too.

here's a cool one, stop motion editing, of a pipe filling itself and smoking, etc...


----------



## BigFrankMD

I hate youtube period. Everything is crap from the users. Like when you want to see a music video, its always some stupid anime and the song...

Oh ya and the fetish stuff is disturbing. I hear ya on that bro.


----------



## Silky01

youtube "tim wilson" if you wanna hear a few good songs.


BigFrankMD said:


> I hate youtube period. Everything is crap from the users. Like when you want to see a music video, its always some stupid anime and the song...
> 
> Oh ya and the fetish stuff is disturbing. I hear ya on that bro.


----------



## EvanS

IHT said:


> anyone else wish there were move NON-fetish videos on youtube about smoking a pipe??


you got that right G!!
I'm on my way home from work now - gonna have a cigar on the trip 

Wish me luck


----------



## frankluke

that is pretty cool...

i never noticed the fetish videos till now :r



edit : the pipe smoking it self is cool i mean, dont want you guys to get the wrong idea.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I love YouTube but WTH is up with smoking fetishes?


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS said:


> you got that right G!!
> I'm on my way home from work now - gonna have a cigar on the trip
> 
> Wish me luck


Good Luck hope you have a good driving and cigar smoking experience.
Whats the stick of choice this evening?


----------



## JacksonCognac

IHT said:


> anyone else wish there were move NON-fetish videos on youtube about smoking a pipe??
> me too.
> 
> here's a cool one, stop motion editing, of a pipe filling itself and smoking, etc...


That Mothership Wit sounds like interesting stuff - Orange and Corriander. I have yet to try that or Fat Tire for that matter... haven't seen it in my area but it's been a brew I've been meaning to try.

And yeah those fetish videos are pretty strange. I never realized that smoking pipes was such a big part of the gay community???


----------



## IHT

i'm not into all the fetish stuff, not for me. tickle me with a feather, not the whole bird who's got a spiked leather necklace on.. 
:chk
would be nice to see some better videos on some topics, like packing flakes, cleaning a pipe professionally

haven't smoked tonight. ran some erands after work.

oh, if you plan on sending "hazardous" materials through the mail. forget about the USPS, and you can only use FedEx if you go to an authorized FedEx store that is accredited to handle/pack "hazardous" stuff (like a bottle of butane lighter fluid).


----------



## [OT] Loki

someone kill me


----------



## kvm

[OT] Loki said:


> someone kill me


bang :gn


----------



## [OT] Loki

thanks.


why can't people just be civil to each other. I have never met half the people on cs I talk to online, in chat, on the phone and I feel you guys are more family to my fiancee and I then anyone I've met this week.....


----------



## Infin1ty

Guess what guys, went and talked to a car dealer a couple days ago, and I just found out yesterday I got approved . Also found out that someone stole my SSN number and used it for medical bills, so I have to get that figured out or I'll get stuck with 19% interest.


----------



## Cheeto

[OT] Loki said:


> thanks.
> 
> why can't people just be civil to each other. I have never met half the people on cs I talk to online, in chat, on the phone and I feel you guys are more family to my fiancee and I then anyone I've met this week.....


Sorry to hear that Loki. Yeah there are some real winners out there just looking to trample on everyone they meet. It is nice having a place like this where the only arguments are about VA vs Burley.


----------



## IHT

congrats to 3 pipesters on RG. ultramag is over 500, monsoon has a sh*tload, and suorangeguy has a f*ckful. <--- i forgot their exact amounts, but when compared to some of the post-whores around here who don't help out nearly 1/4 as much as these guys do, and with the great attitudes they have while doing it, it's nowhere near enough.
:tu


----------



## tzaddi

IHT said:


> congrats to 3 pipesters on RG. ultramag is over 500, monsoon has a sh*tload, and suorangeguy has a f*ckful. <--- i forgot their exact amounts, but when compared to some of the post-whores around here who don't help out nearly 1/4 as much as these guys do, and with the great attitudes they have while doing it, it's nowhere near enough.
> :tu


I'll see what I can do about that.

I know my pipe smoking compadres have always been generous with me.


----------



## smokehouse

IHT said:


> congrats to 3 pipesters on RG. ultramag is over 500, monsoon has a sh*tload, and suorangeguy has a f*ckful. <--- i forgot their exact amounts, but when compared to some of the post-whores around here who don't help out nearly 1/4 as much as these guys do, and with the great attitudes they have while doing it, it's nowhere near enough.
> :tu


congrats fellow pipersp


----------



## Thillium

Infin1ty said:


> Guess what guys, went and talked to a car dealer a couple days ago, and I just found out yesterday I got approved . Also found out that someone stole my SSN number and used it for medical bills, so I have to get that figured out or I'll get stuck with 19% interest.


that SUCKS. I wish you luck with the legal battles.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Its nice to know the cyber-world is getting filled with positive information about pipe smoking every time someone posts on CS :tu


----------



## CigarGal

Pipes Rock! RG for everybody!

This is the best forum on earth....and cyberspace:tu


----------



## [OT] Loki

CigarGal said:


> Pipes Rock! RG for everybody!
> 
> This is the best forum on earth....and cyberspace:tu


someones in a good mode


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

IHT said:


> congrats to 3 pipesters on RG. ultramag is over 500, monsoon has a sh*tload, and suorangeguy has a f*ckful. <--- i forgot their exact amounts, but when compared to some of the post-whores around here who don't help out nearly 1/4 as much as these guys do, and with the great attitudes they have while doing it, it's nowhere near enough.
> :tu


I appreciate the good words Greg. I think the secret of the RG is to give it out when you can and to not worry about your own.

As for helping out... I do my best. I figure the more I put in the better this place becomes and its already pretty damn good.


----------



## IHT

well, gotta love the KC weather.
the snow FINALLY melted, which revealed a ton of dog poo to scoop...
now the back yard is a sloppy mess.

today, it went from 40* up to 74* by 2pm. then it started raining and immediately dropped back down into the high 30s. went from heater to windows open to A/C back to heater in 1 afternoon.
now it's suppose to snow tomorrow.

also, tomorrow i won't be on, taking my wife to the hospital to have her back stuck with long needles for an hour. u


----------



## Puffy69

How ya guys been?..Havent had much time to smoke pipes lately...Ive been missing this forum..Been trying to keep from my spending..Everytime I see something new i feel i have to buy it..ya know?So I just felt I should stay away from the temptation..LoL


----------



## solafid3

Rock Star said:


> How ya guys been?..Havent had much time to smoke pipes lately...Ive been missing this forum..Been trying to keep from my spending..Everytime I see something new i feel i have to buy it..ya know?So I just felt I should stay away from the temptation..LoL


Well I just fell in love with G.L. Pease's Maltese Falcon, it's definitely worth a try.


----------



## SR Mike

Taxes Suck!!


----------



## ultramag

IHT said:


> congrats to 3 pipesters on RG. ultramag is over 500, monsoon has a sh*tload, and suorangeguy has a f*ckful. <--- i forgot their exact amounts, but when compared to some of the post-whores around here who don't help out nearly 1/4 as much as these guys do, and with the great attitudes they have while doing it, it's nowhere near enough.
> :tu


I appreciate the honorable mention Greg. I guess I'm not talking too much around here since I have more RG than posts. I guess I try to adhere to what my grandpa always told me, "Boy, you got two ears and one mouth for a reason."  Carry on men. :tu


----------



## JacksonCognac

solafid3 said:


> Well I just fell in love with G.L. Pease's Maltese Falcon, it's definitely worth a try.


I have some of this coming in any day now - looking forward to reviewing it for the TOM thread.


----------



## Cheeto

A word to the wise: stay away from Altadis' _Mint Julep_ blend. 
u


----------



## IHT

IHT said:


> also, tomorrow i won't be on, taking my wife to the hospital to have her back stuck with long needles for an hour. u


i'm tired.

got up around 4am. drove to KU Med Cntr about an hour away... sat and waited, finally got her prepped for the procedure...
what they did is, inserted a large needle into her back, that large needle houses another smaller/fine needle that sticks INTO the discs (they do it on 3 of them) to inject dyes and other fluids so they can radiologically trace what's going on where inside her discs or something like that.
plus, as they're doing this painful thing, they ask her if it's reproducing the same pains she's having... 
oh, and this is WITHOUT knocking her out or giving her a lot of pain meds because she has to be awake and feel the pain.

so, they go into 3 discs.. it took about 45 minutes. she said it didn't hurt as much as she thought it would. they told her to rest and take some good pain meds if she has any... so, after almost no sleep, we came home after lunch and she crawled into bed...

we'll have some results next week.

another positive is that her short term disability paperwork is finally in the process of being taken care of (which took more than 1.5 months thanks to her dumbass Dr. - this guy finally filled out the paperwork last monday, but didn't print his name or his practices address, so i had to get that and fax it back a few days later). we'll see if we finally get PAID once this year for her, should be a sh*tload of back pay.

yep, that's about it.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Cheeto said:


> A word to the wise: stay away from Altadis' _Mint Julep_ blend.
> u


 I've been trying to stay away from any Altadis blend


----------



## tzilt

Cheeto said:


> A word to the wise: stay away from Altadis' _Mint Julep_ blend.
> u


Watch out for Cheeto, he is at 666 posts!

I guess Altadis' _Mint Julep _is the devil's baccy!


----------



## jgros001

IHT said:


> i'm tired.
> 
> got up around 4am. drove to KU Med Cntr about an hour away... sat and waited, finally got her prepped for the procedure...
> what they did is, inserted a large needle into her back, that large needle houses another smaller/fine needle that sticks INTO the discs (they do it on 3 of them) to inject dyes and other fluids so they can radiologically trace what's going on where inside her discs or something like that.
> plus, as they're doing this painful thing, they ask her if it's reproducing the same pains she's having...
> oh, and this is WITHOUT knocking her out or giving her a lot of pain meds because she has to be awake and feel the pain.
> 
> so, they go into 3 discs.. it took about 45 minutes. she said it didn't hurt as much as she thought it would. they told her to rest and take some good pain meds if she has any... so, after almost no sleep, we came home after lunch and she crawled into bed...
> 
> we'll have some results next week.
> 
> another positive is that her short term disability paperwork is finally in the process of being taken care of (which took more than 1.5 months thanks to her dumbass Dr. - this guy finally filled out the paperwork last monday, but didn't print his name or his practices address, so i had to get that and fax it back a few days later). we'll see if we finally get PAID once this year for her, should be a sh*tload of back pay.
> 
> yep, that's about it.


good luck with the results

............................
A word on the early starting times......I asked the last time I went in for a shoulder surgery why I had to be there at 5am and do nothing for 2 hours.....was told that it was basically the hospitals way of making sure everyone was there when the needed them. So basically everyone has to get there early because there are a few jerkoffs that arrived late.....man that pissed me off!


----------



## CigarGal

I'm glad the test is over Greg. Hope the results are good ones.


----------



## Mad Hatter

tzilt said:


> Watch out for Cheeto, he is at 666 posts!
> 
> I guess Altadis' _Mint Julep _is the devil's baccy!


Get behind me Satan. Get behind me! :r


----------



## hollywood

good morning pipe world.


glad to hear she's through the test, Greg. hope the results are positive!


----------



## smokehouse

Keep us posted Greg. One of my co-workers is having a lot of back issues and had that done to him. He has 3 bulged discs and some other stuff. For the bulged discs he has been getting shots to deaden the nerve. which takes the pain away, but the nerves grow back in 6 months and has to do it again.


----------



## Sawyer

Morning, Pipesters! 

I am looking forward to tasting the new Maltese Falcon after reading the reviews already posted. I should be getting mine today.

On an unrelated note, anyone else having problems getting to their online cellars?


----------



## cigar_040

Morning all......p

Hope ya'll get some good news Greg !!

Gonna try and enjoy the rest of the off day.....slept til' 10am for a change. Time for some coffee and a trip to the post office and the barber.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Best of luck IHT. 

I'm in between classes seeing whats going on in the pipe world. Mornin y'all.


----------



## IHT

thanks for the thoughts on my wifes health.



Sawyer said:


> On an unrelated note, anyone else having problems getting to their online cellars?


haven't tried yet.


----------



## Silky01

JacksonCognac said:


> Best of luck IHT.
> 
> I'm in between classes seeing whats going on in the pipe world. Mornin y'all.


What classes are you taking? Undergrad or ? Just curious.


----------



## kvm

You and your wife seem to be going through hell Greg. Best of luck to you both.



Sawyer said:


> Morning, Pipesters!
> 
> I am looking forward to tasting the new Maltese Falcon after reading the reviews already posted. I should be getting mine today.
> 
> On an unrelated note, anyone else having problems getting to their online cellars?


Just tried...page cannot be displayed.


----------



## IHT

kvm said:


> You and your wife seem to be going through hell Greg. Best of luck to you both.


might as well keep the fun rollin', right?
so, since KC had great weather this weekend, then it turned to sh*t in an hour, it seems my trucks back window has lost its seal. :r
i hop in the truck last night to go to the store, and i notice the seat is stiff (yes, it's cold again), and kind of a moist feel to it. there's a sheet of ice on the drivers side floorboard. 
the hard rain we had that dropped the temps 35* in under an hour seems to have totally soaked my drivers seat and pooled on the floor. 
this morning, to try and scrape the frost off the INSIDE of the truck (the outside was fine), i found that my seat was frozen to the back window.
as i drove and the windshield defroster warmed up, i noticed water trickling down the inside... beautiful. but it's paid off. 

this is what my co-workers and old friends call "gumby luck".


----------



## Puffy69

solafid3 said:


> Well I just fell in love with G.L. Pease's Maltese Falcon, it's definitely worth a try.


gee thanks:tu


----------



## JacksonCognac

uncballzer said:


> What classes are you taking? Undergrad or ? Just curious.


Yup I'm an undergrad. I'll be finished up in December studying Bio and Finance.

Right now I'm taking:

Biochemistry (this class is pretty rough - especially at 8 am  )
Intermediate Accounting
Business Computing (easy but I've learned a few tricks so far)
Real Estate Finance (my favorite course - learning a ton and it makes me want to go into real estate... even with all this sub prime mortgage / poor market stuff)

I'm also taking 2 labs; Molecular Bio Lab and Neuroanatomy Lab.

Judging by your title you are in Med School? I got a few buddies in there... thats gotta keep you busy!

Oh and this has to bust your balls - I spent a semester at Duke. Go Devils!


----------



## Silky01

JacksonCognac said:


> Yup I'm an undergrad. I'll be finished up in December studying Bio and Finance.
> 
> Right now I'm taking:
> 
> Biochemistry (this class is pretty rough - especially at 8 am  )
> Intermediate Accounting
> Business Computing (easy but I've learned a few tricks so far)
> Real Estate Finance (my favorite course - learning a ton and it makes me want to go into real estate... even with all this sub prime mortgage / poor market stuff)
> 
> I'm also taking 2 labs; Molecular Bio Lab and Neuroanatomy Lab.
> 
> Judging by your title you are in Med School? I got a few buddies in there... thats gotta keep you busy!
> 
> Oh and this has to bust your balls - I spent a semester at Duke. Go Devils!


I was fine up until that last line. Ouch! I know what you mean about biochem. Have had it twice now, it's a lot harder in the undergrad class than med school (at least it seemed that way, but was probably b/c I was familiar with the material the 2nd time around). I've done a lot of molecular bio, but never understood any of the labs. Just finished up with the nervous system actually and NO MORE, PLEASE!!! I've diagnosed myself with all kinds of disorders after that system. So what are you wanting to do afterwards? I mean, you're delving into both science and finances? Oh, and by the way, for Saturday:








GO HEELS!! :r:r


----------



## weetone

> I've done a lot of molecular bio, but never understood any of the labs.


I know what you mean there. I'm doing an undergrad right now with a smattering of biology, and the lecture material is easy, heavy, but easy. It's the labs that take some serious effort.


----------



## JacksonCognac

uncballzer said:


> I was fine up until that last line. Ouch! I know what you mean about biochem. Have had it twice now, it's a lot harder in the undergrad class than med school (at least it seemed that way, but was probably b/c I was familiar with the material the 2nd time around). I've done a lot of molecular bio, but never understood any of the labs. Just finished up with the nervous system actually and NO MORE, PLEASE!!! I've diagnosed myself with all kinds of disorders after that system. So what are you wanting to do afterwards? I mean, you're delving into both science and finances? Oh, and by the way, for Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO HEELS!! :r:r


lol, I can't say I'm a die-hard Duke fan, but I did spend some time there after Katrina so I had to mention that.

As for biology, I've been working in cell and molecular biology labs for several summers now so the lab material and techniques for my school "labs" are pretty easy for me.

Ideally I'd like to apply my bio background to a finance position of some sort by covering or working with the health care, bio tech, or pharmaceutical industries.

What year of med school are you in? Do you know what kind of medicine you'd like to specialize in? I think thats pretty cool that we got a pipe smoking (future) Doctor here. Adds an air of credibility to the place.


----------



## Sawyer

IHT said:


> EnyafanJT has provided me with some info that the online cellar page is no longer active and may be down for good. thanks, james, for the info.
> 
> what a shame.


 That sucks.


----------



## [OT] Loki

well i'm off to see what pipes/backy my buddy is carrying at his shop now.


----------



## Guest

Sawyer said:


> That sucks.


Yes it does. I also see the Knoxcigar is folding their online business.


----------



## jgros001

Root said:


> I also see the Knoxcigar is folding their online business.


Yep, but going out with a bang of a sale on new pipes.


----------



## Silky01

weetone said:


> I know what you mean there. I'm doing an undergrad right now with a smattering of biology, and the lecture material is easy, heavy, but easy. It's the labs that take some serious effort.


Yeah, I took all bio classes most of my semesters; hated the perspective classes they made us take. What college you going to?



JacksonCognac said:


> lol, I can't say I'm a die-hard Duke fan, but I did spend some time there after Katrina so I had to mention that.
> 
> As for biology, I've been working in cell and molecular biology labs for several summers now so the lab material and techniques for my school "labs" are pretty easy for me.
> 
> Ideally I'd like to apply my bio background to a finance position of some sort by covering or working with the health care, bio tech, or pharmaceutical industries.
> 
> What year of med school are you in? Do you know what kind of medicine you'd like to specialize in? I think thats pretty cool that we got a pipe smoking (future) Doctor here. Adds an air of credibility to the place.


Alright, I can forgive you then. I can see what you mean then by what all you're taking. Ever thought about pharm rep? Probably wanting to do something other than that I'm sure, but they can get some good money coming in. I admire that actually, getting backgrounds in 2 completely different areas. Gives more flexibility, and it's good to see that not everyone is either just science or literature. Good luck in what you decide.
Right now, I'm a 2nd year, things are cramming up pretty quick though cause we have boards exams coming up shortly. It's a bit much right now trying to keep up with everything. It's like weetone said above, easy material, but there's soooo much that it's ridiculous to keep up. I'm looking into internal medicine, and possibly end my career in family practice. I've worked on a ICU and rehab floors as a Nurse Aid. I loved the ICU portion of it, but hated Rehab (physical medicine), too many traumatic brain injuries for my tastes. I like the option of being able to vent someone if they won't shut up:bn.


----------



## IHT

jgros001 said:


> Yep, but going out with a bang of a sale on new pipes.


what a great time for me not to have any extra cash.

ah well, their forums were dead anyway. they totally changed what they carried in the way of pipes as well (sorta like what smokingpipes is doing - only a couple cheaper lines of pipes, the rest could be considered high dollar art).


----------



## EvanS

Is it just me or iis the Tavern Tobacco sale price higher than the regular price used to be? I KNEW I should have bought a ton of that Thunder Road before the last time they went out of stock


----------



## Slow Triathlete

They need to knock their prices down a bit more for me. They have to entice me a bit more because they are all out of the normal Peterson shapes I usually buy. Also, I wish they would put their pipe tobacco on sale as well.


----------



## IHT

getting sick of my boss breaking into my office...

came back from work, some dude was unattended in my office putting in my new phone (i had to change offices).

i notice my planters can of mixed nuts is nearly out of cashews. :c


----------



## Slow Triathlete

I wish I had an extra $100. I would buy this pipe in a minute. It's one of my favorite Peterson shapes (999) along with the 80s. Don't have this Kenmare stain in either yet.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Uncballzer said:


> Alright, I can forgive you then. I can see what you mean then by what all you're taking. Ever thought about pharm rep? Probably wanting to do something other than that I'm sure, but they can get some good money coming in. I admire that actually, getting backgrounds in 2 completely different areas. Gives more flexibility, and it's good to see that not everyone is either just science or literature. Good luck in what you decide.
> Right now, I'm a 2nd year, things are cramming up pretty quick though cause we have boards exams coming up shortly. It's a bit much right now trying to keep up with everything. It's like weetone said above, easy material, but there's soooo much that it's ridiculous to keep up. I'm looking into internal medicine, and possibly end my career in family practice. I've worked on a ICU and rehab floors as a Nurse Aid. I loved the ICU portion of it, but hated Rehab (physical medicine), too many traumatic brain injuries for my tastes. I like the option of being able to vent someone if they won't shut up.


You know I have never given much thought to sales - I'm not nearly as pretty as the ladies rolling through my Doc's office so I doubt they would want me. 

Good luck with the boards - I hear they are a grind, but thats a part of the deal.



IHT said:


> i notice my planters can of mixed nuts is nearly out of cashews. :c


LOL! that is pretty messed up! I can't imagine someone going into your office and then picking out all the cashews... sounds like something I'd do... but I'm not a strictly cashew man.


----------



## weetone

> What college you going to?


University of Alberta, in Edmonton, Canada.


----------



## Guest

Slow Triathlete said:


> They need to knock their prices down a bit more for me. They have to entice me a bit more because they are all out of the normal Peterson shapes I usually buy. Also, I wish they would put their pipe tobacco on sale as well.


They were never cheap on anything and i think that has something to do with them shutting it down. 
No big loss in my book.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Root said:


> They were never cheap on anything and i think that has something to do with them shutting it down.
> No big loss in my book.


Yeah, for the first time ever, and thanks to their sale, they are actually cheaper than other sites on some stuff


----------



## EvanS

IHT said:


> i notice my planters can of mixed nuts is nearly out of cashews. :c


That's unreal - I get the same thing at my work. Hopefully your nut grabbers didn't have any of that Leaf-finger going on


----------



## jgros001

IHT said:


> what a great time for me not to have any extra cash.
> 
> ah well, their forums were dead anyway. they totally changed what they carried in the way of pipes as well (sorta like what smokingpipes is doing - only a couple cheaper lines of pipes, the rest could be considered high dollar art).


a sweet Benni Jorgensen for $120....that is a crazy price

http://www.knoxcigar.com/bejosabi.html


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS said:


> That's unreal - I get the same thing at my work. Hopefully your nut grabbers didn't have any of that Leaf-finger going on


:r yeah I would throw those nuts out. he probably just got done scratching his and stuck it in yours.


----------



## IHT

smokehouse said:


> :r yeah I would throw those nuts out. he probably just got done scratching his and stuck it in yours.


something kinda sick just popped into my mind.
i have an old army buddy who's... uh.... bi-curious (and was recently fired from his job for having **** on his military issued laptop).
he would jokingly say, "it's just skin". :r

dang nabbit, friggin "p*rn" filter. lol


----------



## smokehouse

IHT said:


> something kinda sick just popped into my mind.
> i have an old army buddy who's... uh.... bi-curious (and was recently fired from his job for having **** on his military issued laptop).
> he would jokingly say, "it's just skin". :r
> 
> dang nabbit, friggin "p*rn" filter. lol


bi-curious  I never really got that. either you like one thing or the other. its not hard to figure out.


----------



## IHT

he was into anything (pun intended). a free spirit... 
was a really good guy, then 4 back surgeries in germany, followed with a heavy addiction to pain pills, has really screwed him up.

ah well, that's how life goes. he lives across the street from me. i got him hired back here a while back... barely get to talk to him. i use to watch his wifes cats when they'd fly to Scotland and have to pick them up at the Munich airport... he's moving back to Scotland in May, after his daughters get out of school. i guess her brother runs the audio visual area of a local college and can get him on there.

:r he's also a buddhist now, would volunteer at the prisons... but really loved to mess with ppl. one of those psychology majors back before his days in the army. <-- not the best buddhist..


----------



## kvm

smokehouse said:


> bi-curious  I never really got that. either you like one thing or the other. its not hard to figure out.


Not always. I think Greg was postwhore curious today. :r


----------



## Mad Hatter

smokehouse said:


> *bi-curious*  I never really got that. either you like one thing or the other. its not hard to figure out.


Thats like those little sausage samples on toothpicks they give away in the grocery store: you can try one if you want and if you like it then you can get a package to take home, but if you don't like it, then you can still tell all your friends you that you never tried that brand :r


----------



## IHT

kvm said:


> Not always. I think Greg was postwhore curious today. :r


indeed.


----------



## kvm

Just saw this thread. *How Do You Pronounce That??? * What ever happened to coppertop anyway?


----------



## EvanS

smokehouse said:


> :r yeah I would throw those nuts out. he probably just got done scratching his and stuck it in yours.


could you possibly make this sound any more wrong??


----------



## tzaddi

kvm said:


> Not always. I think Greg was postwhore curious today. :r


And a bit of a Threadmiester as well. Well played, yes well played. :tu

It was a very curious day in the neighborhood.


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> could you possibly make this sound any more wrong??


It is wrong to mess with another guy's nuts. I thought ev'rybody knew that


----------



## IHT

kvm said:


> Just saw this thread. *How Do You Pronounce That??? * What ever happened to coppertop anyway?


good question. what _happened_ to him?


----------



## kvm

IHT said:


> good question. what _happened_ to him?


Just never see him post anymore.


----------



## IHT

kvm said:


> Just never see him post anymore.


yup.


----------



## AAlmeter

kvm said:


> Just never see him post anymore.


damn. where'd you dig that up?


----------



## IHT

sacriledge!!! me smoking a cigar... NEVER. :r

looks like a PSP2 while mike has a punch punch from cab.


----------



## kvm

AAlmeter said:


> damn. where'd you dig that up?


Good old Eff. Thought it was a sticky at one time. Guess it needs a bump.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9346&highlight=ihtop


----------



## JacksonCognac

Well just to follow up I finally finished The Sound and The Fury today. It eventually got coherent and most everything fell into place (although they have 2 people named Quentin and I thought everyone was black for 90% of the book). 

It's the kind of book that I should really read again because I would be able to understand it a lot better, but I'm ready to move on to something else for now. 

I've got a copy of Emilio Zola's Germinal, and I might read a few pages before bed.


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS said:


> could you possibly make this sound any more wrong??


:r I was waiting for Icehog to come in and take over


----------



## ultramag

kvm said:


> Good old Eff. Thought it was a sticky at one time. Guess it needs a bump.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9346&highlight=ihtop


Thanks for the link. It's always cool to see threads that kinda shaped the forum. Alot of those drawings are still avatars. I can't imagine the overall wearing,pipe smoking, hillbilly characture that would've been commissioned for me.


----------



## Silky01

kvm said:


> Good old Eff. Thought it was a sticky at one time. Guess it needs a bump.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9346&highlight=ihtop


Wow, never saw that thread before, that was very interesting and hilarious looking thru that.


----------



## Mad Hatter

ultramag said:


> Thanks for the link. It's always cool to see threads that kinda shaped the forum. Alot of those drawings are still avatars. I can't imagine the overall wearing,pipe smoking, hillbilly characture that would've been commissioned for me.


I gotta say I never had you pictured for a hillbilly


----------



## smokehouse

nice way to organize all the forums up top. now there are so many:hn

im glad things are simpler down here. p


----------



## Sawyer

smokehouse said:


> nice way to organize all the forums up top. now there are so many:hn
> 
> im glad things are simpler down here. p


At least now I can block out some more of the stuff I don't want to read in my search string.


----------



## Silky01

Now I know what all the hype is about the VaPers. I'm like this PS luxury Navy Flake. Gonna have to get more of this.


----------



## Silky01

PS, this gives me a new set, they a little green though, but I'm sure they'll rippen right up














<------


----------



## [OT] Loki

I got a new pipe lighter today...hope this works better then the last hunk of shit i bought


----------



## physiognomy

[OT] Loki said:


> I got a new pipe lighter today...hope this works better then the last hunk of shit i bought


Another Nibo bites the dust? I feel lucky that mine is still going strong. Always running out of butane though. One of these days I'll spring for an Old Boy.


----------



## Sawyer

[OT] Loki said:


> I got a new pipe lighter today...hope this works better then the last hunk of shit i bought


I did too. Finally broke down and got an Old Boy. I am really enjoying it.


----------



## IHT

my old boy is stuck in PA without me. :c 

found my other corona soft flame lighter though, and it's been top notch as well.
---------


congrats to Root for surpassing the 800 RG mark.


----------



## [OT] Loki

whats up with your old boy greg/

I bought a vector soft flame for $20


----------



## IHT

[OT] Loki said:


> whats up with your old boy greg/


i packed for my trip, equipment was shipped on thursday before i flew on monday... 
friday i told them i couldn't go. so, my old boy, can of lava butane, 4 pipes, 4 or 5 tins, and a handful of clothes, heavy coat, dress shoes are in an "action packer" with the rest of my equipment on a trip i didn't go on.
should get 'em back in time for the KC herf though.


----------



## [OT] Loki

IHT said:


> i packed for my trip, equipment was shipped on thursday before i flew on monday...
> friday i told them i couldn't go. so, my old boy, can of lava butane, 4 pipes, 4 or 5 tins, and a handful of clothes, heavy coat, dress shoes are in an "action packer" with the rest of my equipment on a trip i didn't go on.
> should get 'em back in time for the KC herf though.


well, that sucks.


----------



## JacksonCognac

This thread has fallen too far. I hope everyone is enjoying the fruits of the awesome idea known as daylight savings time...


----------



## cigar_040

JacksonCognac said:


> I hope everyone is enjoying the fruits of the awesome idea known as daylight savings time...


Morning all.........

I'm celebrating the fact of no serious injuries after yesterday's karate tournament. I did sparring for the first time. Somehow I managed a 2nd place......but took a couple of hits (illegal) to the face and a few kicks and punches. Advil and couch time time today......sore as hell all over.


----------



## Silky01

JacksonCognac said:


> This thread has fallen too far. I hope everyone is enjoying the fruits of the awesome idea known as daylight savings time...


I didn't know it was daylight savings time! I just thought my computers clock was acting funny b/w 2 and 3 last night. I needed that hour of sleep!


----------



## Silky01

Really starting to understand the value of cobs. Got a few different samplers and a lot of the tobaccos I don't know which pipe to put them in. I've started to use the cob I got from the NST a lot lately to figure that out. Plus, for some, it seems I get more flavor thru the cob than my briars. Ah, rambling, but just my :2 thrown in there


----------



## Mad Hatter

JacksonCognac said:


> This thread has fallen too far. I hope everyone is enjoying the fruits of the awesome idea known as daylight savings time...


Its a little early in the year for that. It took the sun forever to get where it was rising before 7am and now sunrise is kicked back another hour. A good thing this saves energy 'cause I noticed today that diesel fuel has reached $3.99/gal. already  *sigh*


----------



## [OT] Loki

$4.10 here Mad....I'm predicting economic colapse at $5


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

[OT] Loki said:


> $4.10 here Mad....I'm predicting economic colapse at $5


my economy will collapse at $5


----------



## IHT

[OT] Loki said:


> $4.10 here Mad....I'm predicting economic colapse at $5


imagine what happens when we turn socialist and have to pay nearly 50% in taxes then still pay $6/gallon like europeans. that's why my wife and i are about to start the "dave ramsey" financial peace stuff. if i'm pretty much debt free (which _I_ am, other than the house), paying a shitload more in taxes to pay for all those govt programs for lazy ppl won't hurt so bad.
of course, ppl who laugh at smart cars while they drive an extended cab 4x4 in a big city will probably re-think them as being funny.

a friends wifes biggest adaptation to coming to the US from scotland and germany was.....???
the size of the cars. big ol' mini vans (not so mini), 4'2" moms of 1 driving a Suburban to Wal-Mart and making a 3 pt turn to get in/out of a spot (on 14mpg)... everyone has an SUV or truck, yet they're never hauling anything or doing "work". <-- i've got a small ranger, regular cab... the bed is all beat up from actual work though, and why i have it.

we could just blame bush, he controls oil prices. :tu he's also an ex-seal and blew up the levees.

all of this is tongue in cheek.. or not.


----------



## Silky01

IHT said:


> imagine what happens when we turn socialist and have to pay nearly 50% in taxes then still pay $6/gallon like europeans. that's why my wife and i are about to start the "dave ramsey" financial peace stuff. if i'm pretty much debt free (which _I_ am, other than the house), paying a shitload more in taxes to pay for all those govt programs for lazy ppl won't hurt so bad.
> of course, ppl who laugh at smart cars while they drive an extended cab 4x4 in a big city will probably re-think them as being funny.
> 
> a friends wifes biggest adaptation to coming to the US from scotland and germany was.....???
> the size of the cars. big ol' mini vans (not so mini), 4'2" moms of 1 driving a Suburban to Wal-Mart and making a 3 pt turn to get in/out of a spot (on 14mpg)... everyone has an SUV or truck, yet they're never hauling anything or doing "work". <-- i've got a small ranger, regular cab... the bed is all beat up from actual work though, and why i have it.
> 
> we could just blame bush, he controls oil prices. :tu he's also an ex-seal and blew up the levees.
> 
> all of this is tongue in cheek.. or not.


That's one thing I don't understand. Why have a big-ass SUV when you don't need it? I can understand a regular trunk back-forth to work and using it to move things on the weekend/etc. But soccer mom's with one kid and a Suburban? WTF? I drive a monte carlo, my parents have the Suburban, but my dad has driven it to it's limits using it in this lawn maintenance service. I used to laugh at all the girls in college that had these SUV's that had no clue how to drive them. Still do actually! Personally, I hate driving those things. What can you do though . . . .


----------



## [OT] Loki

uncballzer said:


> That's one thing I don't understand. Why have a big-ass SUV when you don't need it? I can understand a regular trunk back-forth to work and using it to move things on the weekend/etc. But soccer mom's with one kid and a Suburban? WTF? I drive a monte carlo, my parents have the Suburban, but my dad has driven it to it's limits using it in this lawn maintenance service. I used to laugh at all the girls in college that had these SUV's that had no clue how to drive them. Still do actually! Personally, I hate driving those things. What can you do though . . . .


after driving a friends Ram 2500 diesel pick up I can see why people own them, shit I still want one, even at these prices. but yes things have to change


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

my next automobile will be the smallest, most gas friendly car on the market. I don't care that I will have to take up yoga to fit into it.


----------



## IHT

dogsplayinpoker said:


> my next automobile will be the smallest, most gas friendly car on the market. I don't care that I will have to take up yoga to fit into it.


:r

i barely fit into my truck. bad back and being 6' tall in a regular cab mini-truck like a ranger... not enough room to scoot back. 
but the extra cabs aren't big enough to hold people. didn't need a full size (or the payments)...
hell, if i had money to go spend on a $50,000 or less car, i don't know what i'd get. i haven't even thought about it...
i do wish they'd figure something out with all this "alternate fuel" :BS. first, make it so it's better for the environment, cuz they're finding out that it's NOT any better than gas; make the cars "go" like gas cars; make them look good (ie: not like a PRIUS)... i'm all for trying to lower the USAs need for arabian oil, but they gotta make it practical first.


----------



## Silky01

IHT said:


> :r
> 
> i barely fit into my truck. bad back and being 6' tall in a regular cab mini-truck like a ranger... not enough room to scoot back.
> but the extra cabs aren't big enough to hold people. didn't need a full size (or the payments)...
> hell, if i had money to go spend on a $50,000 or less car, i don't know what i'd get. i haven't even thought about it...
> i do wish they'd figure something out with all this "alternate fuel" :BS. first, make it so it's better for the environment, cuz they're finding out that it's NOT any better than gas; make the cars "go" like gas cars; make them look good (ie: not like a PRIUS)... i'm all for trying to lower the USAs need for arabian oil, but they gotta make it practical first.


I admit I hate looking at those hybrids, and would probably not buy one now cause they are ugly as hell! :mn


----------



## Guest

IHT said:


> :r
> 
> i do wish they'd figure something out with all this "alternate fuel" :BS.


Yeah, *corn*, not the great solution. Lets jack the price on this because like no one uses it in almost everything we eat. And it's helped so much with the gas prices.:gn


----------



## Nutiket_32

Seems I have a lot of catching up to do. Past month has been insanely busy (and cold, just now able to go outside and smoke again). hopefully I'll be back for the next couple weeks till my trip to Europe, then back again after that. Hope everyone has been well.


----------



## rehbas21

After working the past 9 months as an electrician Ive decided this isn't for me, will start school again working on my bachelors in information service technology, Just got back from talking to an administrator and his staff about the ins and outs of the job and what I can expect in school. Im looking at Bluefield State College or Emory and Henry.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Root said:


> Yeah, *corn*, not the great solution. Lets jack the price on this because like no one uses it in almost everything we eat. And it's helped so much with the gas prices.:gn


Alternative fuel is a joke because any good idea gets bought up by the competition. I must be a genius because I'm the only one I know who saw that coming before E85 ever hit the pumps. People can say what they want about their perception of a "socialist government" but to me a govt. that doesn't allow itself and its people to be raped by big business and crooked politicians is :tu


----------



## Silky01

rehbas21 said:


> After working the past 9 months as an electrician Ive decided this isn't for me, will start school again working on my bachelors in information service technology, Just got back from talking to an administrator and his staff about the ins and outs of the job and what I can expect in school. Im looking at Bluefield State College or Emory and Henry.


Bluefield state? Sounds about where I'm at, or at least near. Where is that exactly? Good luck though on going back. I'd love to take a few more classes now that I've finally figured out how to study and what I want out of my education!


----------



## rehbas21

Southern Wv, dont know if this will help or not but here it is anyway...

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/Bluefield+State:Bluefield+WV/#a/search/l:::Bluefield:WV::US:37.269699:-81.222504:city:Mercer+County/m:null:11:37.264993:-81.225624:0::/so:Bluefield+State:::d::25:::::/e

Just zoom out to level 4 to get a rough idea of the location.


----------



## Guest

rehbas21 said:


> After working the past 9 months as an electrician Ive decided this isn't for me, will start school again working on my bachelors in information service technology, Just got back from talking to an administrator and his staff about the ins and outs of the job and what I can expect in school. Im looking at Bluefield State College or Emory and Henry.


*Emory and Henry* I don't know what it was about this place but the two weeks i spent there surveying a couple of years ago, it was redhead hottie central. I've never seen so many redheads in such a small place before or since.

Bluefield (city) always made me depressed but then again i've seen it from places not many go.

Good Luck with the choice..


----------



## rehbas21

I would love to go to Emory but im not sure I can justify $30,000 for the same thing I can get at Bluefield (im within driving distance) Not too big on not being able to live off campus if I wanted either. Etsu is another option as well.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Not much to report today besides that I went to the grocery store and picked up some steaks at 5 cents a lb. That's no typo, I said 5 cents a pound! They weren't rotten or anything either - my guess is that they were simply mislabeled. I got 6 steaks, a good 7lbs of meat for something like 35 cents(all they had at that price).

It was pretty unreal... the gal ringing my stuff up was like "uhhh..." when she came to the steaks and I said "I'm definitely coming back to this store." 

Heres a pic of 2 (after being in my freezer for a few hours) so you can see what I'm talking about:

http://hoo.la/v/4QH1P_steak2.jpg

oh and excuse the mess, I live with 3 dirty dirty dudes.


----------



## Silky01

rehbas21 said:


> I would love to go to Emory but im not sure I can justify $30,000 for the same thing I can get at Bluefield (im within driving distance) Not too big on not being able to live off campus if I wanted either. Etsu is another option as well.


Ah, now I remember. I come thru bluefield on my way to school (I-77). I'm in lewisburg, WV. Now I remember where I heard the name of that school from.


----------



## Cheeto

JacksonCognac said:


> http://hoo.la/v/4QH1P_steak2.jpg


great googly moogly! That's a good deal. I would buy out the entire store.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Cool deal Jack. Speaking of groceries, our new County Market just opened last week. Its only two blocks from my house. That's two minutes away on foot or 30 seconds on bicycle and I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Sawyer

How come no one told me tobaccocellar.org was back up?


----------



## IHT

Sawyer said:


> How come no one told me tobaccocellar.org was back up?


tobaccocellar.org is back up. making sure you know.


----------



## Sawyer

IHT said:


> tobaccocellar.org is back up. making sure you know.


:tg


----------



## Guest

A House a hunting we a go.:tu


----------



## rehbas21

uncballzer said:


> Ah, now I remember. I come thru bluefield on my way to school (I-77). I'm in lewisburg, WV. Now I remember where I heard the name of that school from.


Im about 35 mins southwest of Bluefield, If your ever coming through the area again let me know and we can have a smoke.


----------



## cigar_040

I'll be glad when tomorrow is here.....

I'm about to die for something with caffiene in it. Been since Sunday evening, have to be "clean" for a Stress Test in the morning.....what fun.


----------



## BigKev77

*NO caffiene*, that would be "stress test" enough for me.:hn


----------



## Mad Hatter

I'm in the process of giving it up, much as I hate to...............


----------



## BigKev77

I just don't know where I would be without black coffee and sweet tea. Probably right here. :cf


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

bigkev77 said:


> I just don't know where I would be without black coffee and sweet tea...


...in a bad, bad place:gn


----------



## cigar_040

Finally home.......able to eat and drink again !! Think I might keep the 
no-caffiene thing going for a while. Stress test was a breeze, now to get the results.......

Time to enjoy the off-day now


----------



## Thillium

Checking in guys, I've been on haitus due to mid terms and I'm halfway through spring break -.-


----------



## Cheeto

Just got a shipment from Tedski. Bought some Orlik Golden Sliced, S.G. Chocolate Flake, and a tin each of McClelland's Yenidje Supreme and Katerini Classic Grand Orientals. I opened them all right away, feel sort of bad after reading the date on the bottom of the Orlik tin and finding out it's from 2004, definitely the oldest tobacco I'm going to have the pleasure of trying. 

I've never tried any of these blends and I'm very excited to try the orientals, as I haven't tried any oriental blends yet. 

Pictures and reviews will be up in the next few days p


----------



## JAK

I finished my P-chem final today (it was on quantum mechanics) and tomorow I have an Inorganic final. Then I can sit back and relax for about 2 days, then I have to start studying for my spring quarter classes (biophysical chemistry and spectroscopy). I will be so happy when this year is done.


----------



## [OT] Loki

so, whats the status on the CS backy?


----------



## jgros001

I was just looking at the new layout on the homepage.....there are 6 subforums under 'cigars on the move' :r

we need more subforums! announcements? accessories (but as pipers we should call them accoutrements, right)? 

I'm ready for Friday....if they have the Irish Army pipes (billiard, especially) at the Peterson show I think I will get one.


----------



## IHT

[OT] Loki said:


> so, whats the status on the CS backy?


i do not have a clue. had totally forgot about it.
carbonbased_al was heading that up though.
you'd think after mcclellands got their new orientals out, we'd be up next.



jgros001 said:


> I was just looking at the new layout on the homepage.....there are 6 subforums under *'cigars on the move'* :r
> 
> we need more subforums! announcements? accessories (but as pipers we should call them accoutrements, right)?


no thanks. :tu

seriously, do we have a need for another subforum? we can always ask if there's a legit need.


----------



## Silky01

jgros001 said:


> I was just looking at the new layout on the homepage.....there are 6 subforums under 'cigars on the move' :r
> 
> we need more subforums! announcements? accessories (but as pipers we should call them accoutrements, right)?
> 
> I'm ready for Friday....if they have the Irish Army pipes (billiard, especially) at the Peterson show I think I will get one.


I think there's too many! I mean the "general discussion" and "banter/conversation"--what's the difference? I mean, I love organization (very organized person) and what not, but there's too many subforums that I don't get via RSS now . . .

Oh well, mod's/pds know best. So, shout-out, THANKS IHT FOR ALL YOU DO!


----------



## JacksonCognac

Well after responsibly sleeping through my classes today  I have come to the realization that spring break is here - I usually just go home for break but this time I am embarking on a little road trip down Florida. Ultimately I'm gonna help my parents do some landscaping for a few days but on the way down and up I'm gonna meet up with some friends in Orlando and Pensacola. Should be fun. 

In the meantime there is free beer and crawfish by the engineering building. Time to see how much free beer I can put down before they cut me off.


----------



## Spongy

Watched my son at his 2nd grade program tonight, he's in all black. I should have brought my larger/longer lens as they seem to put him in the corner opposite of where we sit every time.


----------



## IHT

he looks a lot like my 2nd grader.

p


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> he looks a lot like my 2nd grader.
> 
> p


Thats crazy, but I guess all second graders kind of look alike.


----------



## RJpuffs

kheffelf said:


> Thats crazy, but I guess all second graders kind of look alike.


Looks like my second grader too, but mine is a girl


----------



## IHT

they look the same because they are the same. :tu
-----

so, yesterday i spent an hour on the phone with sprint ordering 2 new phones and changing my minutes and getting unlimited text mssging.
suppose to get 2 LG "rumor" phones, buy 1, get 1 free.

well... "standard non-american name you want to put in here" is the reason i was on the phone for an hour. 1st, he can't speek engrish, nor understand it, and he's new... if it was some trailer trash "josey lynn" from 'bama, i'd have been done in 10 minutes or less.

got my package today (friday at 5pm), and there is 1 phone, and it's not the color i wanted, but has my # assigned to it.
way to go, "no speek engrish, guy". even after i walked you through what i wanted, step-by-step, for an hour, and then re-confirmed what we had ordered before hanging up, the order is ****ed up.

now, i'm on hold again, as i type, now for 35 minutes...
sent from 1 dept to another. was happy as hell when i got "josey lynn" on the line and thought i'd get to speak english for a while and be able to understand each other... nope, she had to transfer me to "somewhere in the world" that doesn't speek engrish, which could be atlanta for all i know.

trying to iron out swapping out the #s and actually getting my FREE phone i was suppose to get.



this week, just changed my home phone #, made it unlisted, first night i got a "spanish" telemarketer??!! not even in fuggin engrish!! :c

here's to hopefully winning the powerball and moving up to the woods of Montana. :fu

edit: now at 40+ minutes... just talked to "non-engrish speeking guy" again, and i have to wait to get the phone "I" wanted before i call them again and have 'customer care' switch the #s??? 
Jesus (that's "Hay-Zues")


----------



## Silky01

I did something stupid to one of my pipes today. Was cleaning the pipe, and somehow, the cotton came off the swab into my meer, somehow cracked the thing trying to get it out.:sb It wasn't an expensive one (like 45), but it was really smooth, great looking pipe, and it smoked really really well. Well, off to ebay I go, but will never find one like this one again I'm sure. The stem is fine, so I got an extra now if it fits . . . .


----------



## kheffelf

I don't think I like Spongy.


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> got my package today (friday at 5pm), and there is 1 phone, and it's not the color i wanted, but has my # assigned to it.
> way to go, "no speek engrish, guy".


Jesus (that's "Hay-Zues") I can't get a freakin' toaster that works right for more than a couple weeks, so why do you think you're entitled to the cell phone you wanted?

ok.......:r


----------



## IHT

kheffelf said:


> I don't think I like Spongy.


thanks, wise ass. :r


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> thanks, wise ass. :r


The guy just bothers me, he has 400 plus rg, and only bumps your threads.


----------



## IHT

kheffelf said:


> The guy just bothers me, he has 400 plus rg, and only bumps your threads.


:r
we think alike, especially when i login to that user account. :tg


----------



## cigar_040

IHT said:


> if it was some trailer trash "josey lynn" from 'bama, i'd have been done in 10 minutes or less.


Not possible Greg........

10 minutes is an understatement. It'd take her 10 minutes to cook her grits, 10 more minutes to find her dentures, and 10 more minutes to get your name right.

But she is one hell of a neighbor.....:r


----------



## IHT

forgot what i was replying to. :r

damn skypers talking to me. :fu

oh... uh... still, i'd rather talk to ol' josey lynn and have her understand me and me understand her on a clear line rather than habib over in sri lanka on a bad mic...


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> :r
> we think alike, especially when i login to that user account. :tg


So how many times did it take you to bump him to get him there. or did he just start bantering.


----------



## cigar_040

IHT said:


> oh... uh... still, i'd rather talk to ol' josey lynn and have her understand me and me understand her on a clear line rather than habib over in sri lanka on a bad mic...


That's the truth !!!


----------



## EvanS

IHT said:


> seriously, do we have a need for another subforum? we can always ask if there's a legit need.


I don't think so, seems like a clean ship to me. Anyone else?


----------



## IHT

kheffelf said:


> So how many times did it take you to bump him to get him there. or did he just start bantering.


wasn't me that bumped .... me. well, once, but those of you that know who "spongy" is have bumped him.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

EvanS said:


> I don't think so, seems like a clean ship to me. Anyone else?


I like it as is.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Awesome day. Started out at 5 am with the wife having contractions under 5 minutes apart and pretty constant. Called in to work, let them know I ain't comin' in. 
Down to hospital for 5 and 1/2 HOURS of sitting there with monitors on wife and baby(area). This little excursion has not raised my faith in the medical community. Nurse goes for water, an hour later I have to go to the station and remind them that my pregnant wife needs water. Next, monitor has to be moved so the wife can pee, when she is done we can't find the little crumbsnatcher. Try for 10 minutes and then I go to the station, once again to ask for help. Nurse regretfully has to pause in her conversation about who-the-hell-cares-what, and tells me she will be in to fix it. 10 minutes later she finally comes in. By these attitudes and reactions, one would think the place was busy but no, there were 8...that's right 8 nurses in various positions of leisure chatting incessantly about how wasted they were gonna get at the St. Patricks festival.
Doctor comes in and practically "fists" my wife, sorry if that is a little rough for some of you but think how she felt. Now, wife is bleeding as well as in pain.
So, five and half hours in....what's the verdict.... my wife began her contractions because she was dehydrated due to medicine that the idiot doctor just started her on(at 37 weeks) for sugar levels. "Go home and wait" was the best that 8 years medical school and 4 years of internship could offer. wow...awesome. Thanks for that Dr. Quinn Medical Quack!! God forbid I ask if I should take off from work tomorrow, just in case. This chick actually rolled her eyes at me. I needs me a bowl of tobacco, oh yeah can't smoke in my car... in the parking lot!! Rant over for now, 
Jason


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> I don't think so, seems like a clean ship to me. Anyone else?


I don't see a need for another subforum. We get some good conversations here in the Open Thread. Otherwise there are the Everything but forums if you can tolerate the assholes, flamers and postwhores.


----------



## jgros001

No, I don't think we need any more subforums......my original post was just for shits and giggles earlier.

In other news, if you haven't seen this and like some discontinued tobacco, have a look see over here: http://tylerlanepipes.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=4


----------



## tzilt

*Happy St. Patty's Day everyone! *

St. Patrick's Day has to be the coolest holiday besides Thanksgiving.

Anyone in Chicago? I wish I was there to watch the green river.

pppp


----------



## Thillium

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Awesome day. Started out at 5 am with the wife having contractions under 5 minutes apart and pretty constant. Called in to work, let them know I ain't comin' in.
> Down to hospital for 5 and 1/2 HOURS of sitting there with monitors on wife and baby(area). This little excursion has not raised my faith in the medical community. Nurse goes for water, an hour later I have to go to the station and remind them that my pregnant wife needs water. Next, monitor has to be moved so the wife can pee, when she is done we can't find the little crumbsnatcher. Try for 10 minutes and then I go to the station, once again to ask for help. Nurse regretfully has to pause in her conversation about who-the-hell-cares-what, and tells me she will be in to fix it. 10 minutes later she finally comes in. By these attitudes and reactions, one would think the place was busy but no, there were 8...that's right 8 nurses in various positions of leisure chatting incessantly about how wasted they were gonna get at the St. Patricks festival.
> Doctor comes in and practically "fists" my wife, sorry if that is a little rough for some of you but think how she felt. Now, wife is bleeding as well as in pain.
> So, five and half hours in....what's the verdict.... my wife began her contractions because she was dehydrated due to medicine that the idiot doctor just started her on(at 37 weeks) for sugar levels. "Go home and wait" was the best that 8 years medical school and 4 years of internship could offer. wow...awesome. Thanks for that Dr. Quinn Medical Quack!! God forbid I ask if I should take off from work tomorrow, just in case. This chick actually rolled her eyes at me. I needs me a bowl of tobacco, oh yeah can't smoke in my car... in the parking lot!! Rant over for now,
> Jason


Sounds like a pretty stand up day if you ask me.


----------



## [OT] Loki

Just wanted to take this time to thank greg for all he did for us down here


----------



## IHT

[OT] Loki said:


> Just wanted to take this time to thank greg for all he did for us down here


i'll give you a topic. *caring about the board you called home:* Can you care too much? discuss, talk amongst yourselves, i'm a littler verklempt.









had to add this.
http://coffeetalk.ytmnd.com/


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> i'll give you a topic. *caring about the board you called home:* Can you care too much? discuss, talk amongst yourselves, i'm a littler verklempt.


Yes I think you can care to much, but then you realize the points you try to make don't work. There is no point in trying anymore and that is obvious after today. I read where some new member called the stuff that is going on cyclical and I am going to complete disagree with that statement. There are areas of this board that are bad and a lot worse than what I can remember since I have been here. This is not the board I joined back in July of 06. I don't think anybody got what I tried to do today.


----------



## IHT

so, fill that big ass Sasieni 1-dot skater you have with whatever goes with it, and enjoy a bowl.
realize that (while you may care about this place), in the long run, most of these ppl you *don't* call friends don't mean sh*t in your life. then take a deep breath and smile while exhaling some schmoke.


----------



## IHT

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Awesome day. Started out at 5 am with the wife having contractions under 5 minutes apart and pretty constant. Called in to work, let them know I ain't comin' in.
> Down to hospital for 5 and 1/2 HOURS of sitting there with monitors on wife and baby(area). This little excursion has not raised my faith in the medical community. Nurse goes for water, an hour later I have to go to the station and remind them that my pregnant wife needs water. Next, monitor has to be moved so the wife can pee, when she is done we can't find the little crumbsnatcher. Try for 10 minutes and then I go to the station, once again to ask for help. Nurse regretfully has to pause in her conversation about who-the-hell-cares-what, and tells me she will be in to fix it. 10 minutes later she finally comes in. By these attitudes and reactions, one would think the place was busy but no, there were 8...that's right 8 nurses in various positions of leisure chatting incessantly about how wasted they were gonna get at the St. Patricks festival.
> Doctor comes in and practically "fists" my wife, sorry if that is a little rough for some of you but think how she felt. Now, wife is bleeding as well as in pain.
> So, five and half hours in....what's the verdict.... my wife began her contractions because she was dehydrated due to medicine that the idiot doctor just started her on(at 37 weeks) for sugar levels. "Go home and wait" was the best that 8 years medical school and 4 years of internship could offer. wow...awesome. Thanks for that Dr. Quinn Medical Quack!! God forbid I ask if I should take off from work tomorrow, just in case. This chick actually rolled her eyes at me. I needs me a bowl of tobacco, oh yeah can't smoke in my car... in the parking lot!! Rant over for now,
> Jason


jason,

it doesn't surprise me a bit.

where my wife works, they can't sit around and BS too much (in the trauma section of a busy downtown ER in a large city).
when i took her to have her back checked out a couple mondays ago, the area she was in, they were sitting around on chairs, laughing, talking about what they did last weekend, watching TV Land... of course, my wife was doped up and wasn't allowed to move for an hour.

my wife still hasn't been paid this year. :c that's due to her primary care dr. the guy is a boob with ears. they had a fax for 10 days that they were suppose to fill out and send back. still haven't as of today, i had to go get the paperwork myself and fax it back from my office.
the last time i needed him to sign something, it took the 3rd try before he got it right.

it's a huge joke (medical system), but socializing it won't make it any better (not to get it political). i hard an ad on the radio tonight, for missouri. some bill about covering 200,000 missourians without health insurance?? someone needs to kick THEIR parents in the junk. i'm sure if they had jobs they could afford healthcare. if they don't have jobs, then the state covers the cost anyway, so why do they need insurance? it's all a joke.

what's worse is when you see the bills roll in. talk about insane. my wife shows me the bills, but we're lucky it's not costing us a penny when we go where she works (one of her benefits). the costs are still on the bills, but we owe nothing... you should see the charges, she can't even remember who or when these things happened. 
she goes to an appt, and she gets charged by the girl that signs her in, the girl that took 1 x-ray, then charged for the x-ray (can i use the letter "X" or will the Fuente family sue me?), then for the resident underling, then the nurse assistant, then the physicians assistant, then the dr finally comes in for a quick 3 minute chat and you're out the door... cost could excede $750 easily.

when she was there for 3 days, she got charged by every doctor that came in and looked at her chart, even if she was sleeping... if they picked up the chart, flipped through it for 15 seconds, she got charged upwards of $200 per dr (sometimes packs of doctors would come in).

hopefully, you'll have a bouncy baby (boy/girl) shortly and it'll all be over. maybe if it's a boy, he can piss on one of those blabbermouth nurses.


----------



## jgros001

In honor of the great Saint, drink up some Jameson 12.....it will make everything right again, I promise.


----------



## perogee

jgros001 said:


> In honor of the great Saint, drink up some Jameson 12.....it will make everything right again, I promise.


Bushmills single malt will work wonders as well, especially today


----------



## IHT

i had some tullamore dew. :al


----------



## Mad Hatter

I watched the rock opera: TOMMY last night  ........ what a crappy portrayal of such an awesome album


----------



## kheffelf

Just to let everyone know, I am no longer going to be doing the tobacco of the month and or the forum pipe. So if anybody wants to take those over feel free to do it. The tobacco of the month is already set up for the next couple months besides creating threads. Also I have made some contacts about the forum pipe so if you have any questions with that you can contact me. Nothing lined up at all though for this year. I do know though that Rad Davis will not be doing it.


----------



## EvanS

All your efforts were very much appreciated Kyle. Thanks for all that you did.


----------



## BigKev77

I just wanted everyone on here to know how much i enjoy reading all the posts in the pipe forum. A big _*Thanks*_ to those of you who put in all the work to make the Pipe Forum world go round.

:tu


----------



## IHT

shame you're getting in on the tail end of it though.


----------



## Some Dark Holler

IHT, I'm gonna steal your bananas when you're not looking. It's gonna be like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Silky01

Some Dark Holler said:


> IHT, I'm gonna steal your bananas when you're not looking. It's gonna be like Donkey Kong.


Oh oH OH, can I be Diddy Kong? :r:r


----------



## IHT

Some Dark Holler said:


> IHT, I'm gonna steal your bananas when you're not looking. It's gonna be like Donkey Kong.


you can have my RG while you're at it. :tu


----------



## BigKev77

IHT said:


> shame you're getting in on the tail end of it though.


This isn't the end, this is a great forum. I have come to realize alot of junk has been happening in different threads that has turned some stomachs. I have been in on one of those threads myself. I finally realized there was no need in it. This is a forum about pipe smoking not politics and not egos. I haven't been around long enough to get to know all of you, but there seems to be alot of great floks here. You just have to overlook the bad and definatly not get caught up with the post whoring that has been going on. The good can overcome the bad.

I pledge to not get into a post whoring battle with any member on this forum regardless of what is said!!

That sound like a good pledge for all of us to take. Keep the forum strong!! Lets not take things to seriously, just have fun talking about what brings all of us together. p


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

bigkev77 said:


> This isn't the end, this is a great forum. I have come to realize alot of junk has been happening in different threads that has turned some stomachs. I have been in on one of those threads myself. I finally realized there was no need in it. This is a forum about pipe smoking not politics and not egos. I haven't been around long enough to get to know all of you, but there seems to be alot of great floks here. You just have to overlook the bad and definatly not get caught up with the post whoring that has been going on. The good can overcome the bad.
> 
> I pledge to not get into a post whoring battle with any member on this forum regardless of what is said!!
> 
> That sound like a good pledge for all of us to take. Keep the forum strong!! Lets not take things to seriously, just have fun talking about what brings all of us together. p


I guess I could ask, WTF?, but I am sure there must have been some ridiculousness goin' on. I am gone for a couple extra days, working, and the banana opera gets outta hand? :chk


----------



## Mad Hatter

bigkev77 said:


> This isn't the end, this is a great forum. I have come to realize alot of junk has been happening in different threads that has turned some stomachs. I have been in on one of those threads myself. I finally realized there was no need in it. This is a forum about pipe smoking not politics and not egos. I haven't been around long enough to get to know all of you, but there seems to be alot of great floks here. You just have to overlook the bad and definatly not get caught up with the post whoring that has been going on. The good can overcome the bad.
> 
> I pledge to not get into a post whoring battle with any member on this forum regardless of what is said!!
> 
> That sound like a good pledge for all of us to take. Keep the forum strong!! Lets not take things to seriously, just have fun talking about what brings all of us together. p


Yeah, there's a lot of combativeness that goes on in some of the other forums and sometimes some of those guys come here to try to stir shit and there are a couple guys here who can't resist throwing out their political opinions even though they say they don't want that in the pipe forum. I debate over there some, but I always come home to the pipe forum and all the regulars here are family, regardless of whether they call me an asshole or vise-versa anywhere else.


----------



## IHT

IHT said:


> shame you're getting in on the tail end of it though.


i have a bad habit of saying things and them coming out wrong.
this is one of them.
the pipe forum is still a great place to hang out, learn stuff, and interact with minimal crap from the rest of the board.

it's very helpful if we pay attention to what we title our threads down here. if we come close to leaving any doubt it's about pipes, the lemmings who only hit "new posts" dont' bother to look to see where it's posted and since the rest of the board is posting willy-nilly on anything everything except helpful information, they feel that it's a-okay to bother us with it down here (but they dont' even know it's down here cuz they're too lazy to look or take the time to see if that's the style/atmosphere of this area).
there's no reason nobody that's a regular down here can't give a gentle reminder to those that are either new or not regulars on how we'd like the atmosphere to remain.

long time ago, back in '04 or so... i made a stupid post similar to this. what i said and what i mean were far from matching. a member who'd been here a while longer sent me a PM and told me that what i said was "not very CS-like", not in those words, but it got the point across.
well, what is "cs-like" now? that's a big discussion i'm not wanting to get into, and really don't care about at this point. but i know what "pipe forum-like" is like, because it was what CS _was_ like. there's nothing wrong with trying to keep the area you post in remaining with the same thoughts/principles/atmosphere by leading by example. it's said that the mods lead by example, and currently we don't have a mod designated to this area (but they can all do mod duties down here if we PM them and let 'em know what it is we need done - just PM one you know is active), so that leaves it up to us, the regular members.

but that's my thoughts on it, and i'll probably be told i'm wrong, but what the hell. that's how it _use to be_.


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> but that's my thoughts on it, and i'll probably be told i'm wrong, but what the hell. that's how it _use to be_.


You are wrong.


----------



## IHT

lol...

:fu


----------



## Da Klugs

Friggin elitist pipe smoking bastages! Remember that without evolution there would be no Pipe Forum here. Kudos to Greg ... even if he is a young in age but old fuddy duddy in mindset, opinionated, bald headed, mostly right, pipe smoking dweeb. :r

(This is my monthly post in the pipe forum.. unless you want to encourage me to post more.)


----------



## [OT] Loki

Da Klugs said:


> Friggin elitist pipe smoking bastages! Remember that without evolution there would be no Pipe Forum here. Kudos to Greg ... even if he is a young in age but old fuddy duddy in mindset, opinionated, bald headed mostly right, pipe smoking dweeb. :r
> 
> (This is my monthly post in the pipe forum.. unless you want to encourage me to post more.)


and that's why we love him...and you to an extent p just kidding


----------



## Thillium

Well to break the beat up a little bit, I'm buying a motorcycle!:ss:ss:ss


----------



## BigKev77

Thillium said:


> Well to break the beat up a little bit, I'm buying a motorcycle!:ss:ss:ss


Now were talking!!! whatchagettin?


----------



## Thillium

bigkev77 said:


> Now were talking!!! whatchagettin?


 Well motorcycles are god awful expensive this time of year even used but I might have a deal! My dad drives a Honda Goldwing I think its an 05 or 04, and I want to get a nice suzuki GSXR 600, but I don't want to pay 5k for my first bike. So I tried out an amazing deal last night a 98 suzuki 750 with only 16k miles I believe on it for 2800. Never been dropped and it had two previous owners both 30-40 year old guys. I didn't like the feel for it, it was a behemouth *I'm 5'9 and weigh 115* so I decided probably not a good idea. But now I'm looking at a 96 kawasaki Ninja 600 with 8k miles on it, red, comes with two helmets and only for 2500! So I'm looking at it tomorrow hopefully it _fits_ haha. If not I might try to go for a Yamaha R6 because I sat on an 02 and it was real nice, light and tight felt like I wrapped around the bike.

I'm rushing to find a bike because I got accepted into my motorcycles licensing program for the state 580/3500 in line so I think mid may/early june  and so I want to have a bike before I finish the course! Plus I wouldn't mind riding around in my yard with it.

I've ridden a 110 dirtbike for 3 years now learned my lesson on how to treat a bike right, I cut my arm open from shoulder to elbow, nifty scar from it but certainly showed me.

Unfortunately my friends haven't learned how to respect their bikes or other motorists. The self image of getting a rice rocket is less then spectacular and thats what annoys me...because people can easily change that self image by just not acting like freaking idiots but I have to deal with the fallout from their mistakes 

So to summarize I think I'm going to be losing a few riding friends this season because I laid down the law and told them I refuse to act like a freaking nut on a bike, its not called for. And they said if I can't keep up I might as well go home, so nothing wrong with riding alone right 

I've also been looking at helmets and debating whether its better to get a one piece leather suit or a jacket and then pants. And I think I'm going to go with a leather jacket instead of one made out of frabrick


----------



## squeeze left

Just want to put in a "thank you" to all the old-timers for keeping this forum what it is. I never really posted much on the cigar forums, but the pipe forum seems very welcoming. 

'Most every thread really is pipe-smoking related, and nobody seems to tire of answering newbie questions over and over again without just saying "use the search" like on some of the other areas (which shall remain unnamed). 

The pipers here leave their non-piping differences at the door and focus on, for example, whether va/pers or latakia blends should properly be king of pipe tobacco (a debate from which I will abstain until I get my hands on some of that s'brainey stuff). Also, with real places to smoke together getting extremely rare, just getting a reality check here that others are actually smoking tobacco makes me feel a little less like a crazy person. Knowing what and how to smoke increases enjoyment ten-fold. So, thanks.

Dave

p


----------



## IHT

crotch rockets look small from afar, but once you sit on one, you think, "damn, this is bigger than i thought."

i was 6' and 180 lbs when i had one. the big Ninja Zx9 didn't fit me due to the width of the engine block pushing the flaring on the gas tank too far (and the notches for your knees must've been designed for guys 5'4"). it was like doing the splits to sit on one, my knees were way out there.

so, i had a ZX6r ('98) brand new. fit me perfectly.

oddly enough, a new R1 also fit me perfectly, strange that the kawi 900cc bike didn't fit at all.

maybe that's why i want a V-twin so bad (ducati).


----------



## Thillium

IHT said:


> crotch rockets look small from afar, but once you sit on one, you think, "damn, this is bigger than i thought."
> 
> i was 6' and 180 lbs when i had one. the big Ninja Zx9 didn't fit me due to the width of the engine block pushing the flaring on the gas tank too far (and the notches for your knees must've been designed for guys 5'4"). it was like doing the splits to sit on one, my knees were way out there.
> 
> so, i had a ZX6r ('98) brand new. fit me perfectly.
> 
> oddly enough, a new R1 also fit me perfectly, strange that the kawi 900cc bike didn't fit at all.
> 
> maybe that's why i want a V-twin so bad (ducati).


You have a zx6r!  the guy didn't say if it was a zx6r or just a 6r but I'm hoping to for the ZX but personally I also like the "slab" body style of the older rice rockets. What happened with the 750 was the gas tank was a monster, I could have dinner for two on it. My friend started out on a 91 600 gixxer, and then went to an 03? I think 600 still, hes really short, he had to have the bike lowered 4 inches and I think he can barely get his feet to touch the ground. I'm good though and I can sit flat footed with a few inches to spar between the seat and the family jewels 

But I am staying far far away from 900s and 1000s I just don't want to kill myself but I know if you are responsible with a bike no matter what size it is you can handle it no prob. I just don't want one as a starter bike haha.


----------



## IHT

supposedly the suzuki sv650 line is extremely fun, light, agile, narrow, and can be awesome to ride for both new/experienced riders. it's a v-twin, so narrow and low end grunt. not quite as "crotch-rockety" as a gixxer or kawi... or the new yamahas.

i don't own one now, i totalled mine and almost broke my neck (doing the speed limit, just tooling back into town for lunch - hit a batch of loose pebbles after hard rain the night prior).


----------



## Mad Hatter

Da Klugs said:


> Friggin elitist pipe smoking bastages! Remember that *without evolution there would be no Pipe Forum* here.
> 
> (This is my monthly post in the pipe forum.. unless you want to encourage me to post more.)


Its good to know that we're one step ahead of cigar smokers in the evolutionary chain


----------



## ultramag

Mad Hatter said:


> Its good to know that we're one step ahead of cigar smokers in the evolutionary chain


:tpd: Nicely done Hatter. Welcome to the Pipe forum Klugs! 

See you in April!!!


----------



## Mad Hatter

ultramag said:


> :tpd: Nicely done Hatter. Welcome to the Pipe forum Klugs!
> 
> See you in April!!!


High-five brother!

I couldn't resist!


----------



## aliefj96

IHT said:


> supposedly the suzuki sv650 line is extremely fun, light, agile, narrow, and can be awesome to ride for both new/experienced riders. it's a v-twin, so narrow and low end grunt. not quite as "crotch-rockety" as a gixxer or kawi... or the new yamahas.


I had a chance to test ride a SV650 for an afternoon and I thought it was one of the best handling and easiest to manuver bikes I had ever riden.


----------



## BigKev77

Thillium said:


> Unfortunately my friends haven't learned how to respect their bikes or other motorists. The self image of getting a rice rocket is less then spectacular and thats what annoys me...because people can easily change that self image by just not acting like freaking idiots but I have to deal with the fallout from their mistakes
> 
> So to summarize I think I'm going to be losing a few riding friends this season because I laid down the law and told them I refuse to act like a freaking nut on a bike, its not called for. And they said if I can't keep up I might as well go home, so nothing wrong with riding alone right
> 
> I've also been looking at helmets and debating whether its better to get a one piece leather suit or a jacket and then pants. And I think I'm going to go with a leather jacket instead of one made out of frabrick


Glad to hear you are planning to be safe. When i first started riding, the guys i rode with forgot what it is like to be a newbie. Two weeks after i picked up my bike they talked me into going to a rally. Scared me to to death with all those bikes riding so close to me, not to mention they drove 90mph most of the way there. Don't follow the crowd. Procede as you feel comfortable and definatly take the saftey course. The more you know and the more you practice basic skills, the safer you will be. You still have to worry about the soccer mom in the suv, talking on the phone and changing lanes without a care. I don't guess it has to be a soccer mom for those pc folks out there.... yes it does.

I think the image of crotch rockets is getting better. The more exposed something gets the more it evolves to main stream. I would love a superbike but being 6'4" 320 i think i better stick with my Road King.

ALWAYS WEAR A HELMET!! MY state doesn't require it but i will always wear one. I know three guys who had wrecks and had serious head injuries. None of them are back to normal. I would skip the leather suit and go with the jacket. As far as leather is concerned, there are some fabric jackets that have built in kevlar armor and are supposed to be supperior to leather. I have leather just because i don't want to look "sporty" on my Harley.

Have SAFE fun!!!:tu


----------



## Thillium

bigkev77 said:


> Glad to hear you are planning to be safe. When i first started riding, the guys i rode with forgot what it is like to be a newbie. Two weeks after i picked up my bike they talked me into going to a rally. Scared me to to death with all those bikes riding so close to me, not to mention they drove 90mph most of the way there. Don't follow the crowd. Procede as you feel comfortable and definatly take the saftey course. The more you know and the more you practice basic skills, the safer you will be. You still have to worry about the soccer mom in the suv, talking on the phone and changing lanes without a care. I don't guess it has to be a soccer mom for those pc folks out there.... yes it does.
> 
> I think the image of crotch rockets is getting better. The more exposed something gets the more it evolves to main stream. I would love a superbike but being 6'4" 320 i think i better stick with my Road King.
> 
> ALWAYS WEAR A HELMET!! MY state doesn't require it but i will always wear one. I know three guys who had wrecks and had serious head injuries. None of them are back to normal. I would skip the leather suit and go with the jacket. As far as leather is concerned, there are some fabric jackets that have built in kevlar armor and are supposed to be supperior to leather. I have leather just because i don't want to look "sporty" on my Harley.
> 
> Have SAFE fun!!!:tu


Yeah, Harleys are kinda on the heavy side for me and I'm really light so I would like a lighter bike to come with me . I'm thinking of getting an Icon jacket which has titanium plating in the crucial parts but i can't remember what fabric its made out of.

The key thing to remember is personally I think bikes really have their own personality, especially carbed bikes lol. And I'm in the camp which, you disrespect a bike and its going to kick back at you, sooner or later. Like my dad says, when your biker you gotta be a defensive driver and not offensive.


----------



## Old_Salt

Thillium said:


> Well motorcycles are god awful expensive this time of year even used but I might have a deal! My dad drives a Honda Goldwing I think its an 05 or 04, and I want to get a nice suzuki GSXR 600, but I don't want to pay 5k for my first bike. So I tried out an amazing deal last night a 98 suzuki 750 with only 16k miles I believe on it for 2800. Never been dropped and it had two previous owners both 30-40 year old guys. I didn't like the feel for it, it was a behemouth *I'm 5'9 and weigh 115* so I decided probably not a good idea. But now I'm looking at a 96 kawasaki Ninja 600 with 8k miles on it, red, comes with two helmets and only for 2500! So I'm looking at it tomorrow hopefully it _fits_ haha. If not I might try to go for a Yamaha R6 because I sat on an 02 and it was real nice, light and tight felt like I wrapped around the bike.
> 
> I'm rushing to find a bike because I got accepted into my motorcycles licensing program for the state 580/3500 in line so I think mid may/early june  and so I want to have a bike before I finish the course! Plus I wouldn't mind riding around in my yard with it.
> 
> I've ridden a 110 dirtbike for 3 years now learned my lesson on how to treat a bike right, I cut my arm open from shoulder to elbow, nifty scar from it but certainly showed me.
> 
> Unfortunately my friends haven't learned how to respect their bikes or other motorists. The self image of getting a rice rocket is less then spectacular and thats what annoys me...because people can easily change that self image by just not acting like freaking idiots but I have to deal with the fallout from their mistakes
> 
> So to summarize I think I'm going to be losing a few riding friends this season because I laid down the law and told them I refuse to act like a freaking nut on a bike, its not called for. And they said if I can't keep up I might as well go home, so nothing wrong with riding alone right
> 
> I've also been looking at helmets and debating whether its better to get a one piece leather suit or a jacket and then pants. And I think I'm going to go with a leather jacket instead of one made out of frabrick


check into SHOEI helmets, Very good quality. lightweight

mine has built in vents you can adjust to vary cooling to your brain case.

And a jacket and chaps are easier to deal with than a one-piece suit. And always wear long sleeves, even in hot weather. It helps minimize pavement rash, in the event you find yourself upside-down


----------



## IHT

Old_Salt said:


> check into SHOEI helmets, Very good quality. lightweight


i concur, but only if your head is shaped for a shoei. it seems there are shoei shaped heads and arai shaped heads.
to me, i couldn't fit in a shoei, my forehead doesn't angle/slope back far enough and the front would push too hard on my head.
the arai fit me like a glove due to my head shape.

oh, and if you go that route, buy online, you'll probably save yourself $200+.


----------



## Thillium

Old_Salt said:


> check into SHOEI helmets, Very good quality. lightweight
> 
> mine has built in vents you can adjust to vary cooling to your brain case.
> 
> And a jacket and chaps are easier to deal with than a one-piece suit. And always wear long sleeves, even in hot weather. It helps minimize pavement rash, in the event you find yourself upside-down


I say shoei helmets, while expensive I'm pretty sure my parents won't mind me spending 4-5 on something that will protect my life . I will have to go and try on a shoei and arai helmets.


----------



## Old_Salt

IHT said:


> i concur, but only if your head is shaped for a shoei. it seems there are shoei shaped heads and arai shaped heads.
> to me, i couldn't fit in a shoei, my forehead doesn't angle/slope back far enough and the front would push too hard on my head.
> the arai fit me like a glove due to my head shape.
> 
> oh, and if you go that route, buy online, you'll probably save yourself $200+.


Shapes and fit are a tough one . Back in the "old days"
one of my favorites was a Bell Super Magnum, 3/4 coverage open face. then I moved-up to a bell Star.
the bells tend to run a little heavy, plus the prices
now-days are crazy. Thats why I went with the shoei for the last one.


----------



## [OT] Loki

I cleaned my local shop out of aged frog morton tins from 2003...not bad for $8.25 a pop. I got two my buddy got one.


----------



## BigKev77

[OT] Loki said:


> I cleaned my local shop out of aged frog morton tins from 2003...not bad for $8.25 a pop. I got two my buddy got one.


I wish my local bm had prices like that. I bought a tin of sg squadron leader there for $11.99. I know they can't compete with online prices but $11.99 for a $5.75 tin. A few bulks and if i run out are the only reasons i even go there.


----------



## [OT] Loki

my local place has SL in bulk....I need to get a few ozs....want me to check the price for you kev?


----------



## BigKev77

I ordered some tins from smokingpipes this week after I paid that price. I should be good for awhile. I can't pass on their free shipping so i got $75 worth of tabaky coming. Thanks though!!:tu

For curiosity sake i would like to know what they charge for the bulk.


----------



## [OT] Loki

bigkev77 said:


> I ordered some tins from smokingpipes this week after I paid that price. I should be good for awhile. I can't pass on their free shipping so i got $75 worth of tabaky coming. Thanks though!!:tu
> 
> For curiosity sake i would like to know what they charge for the bulk.


yeah the $75 free shipping is nice...and easy to get to with backy....

I won't be at the shop next week, have to go to virgina....but I'll check in two weeks when I get back down there.


----------



## Silky01

Quick question for you guys--ever get any headaches when you smoke? Haven't noticed it with cigars necessarily, but whenever I light up a pipe in the evenings, head starts to pound for a little while the last couple of days.


----------



## ultramag

uncballzer said:


> Quick question for you guys--ever get any headaches when you smoke? Haven't noticed it with cigars necessarily, but whenever I light up a pipe in the evenings, head starts to pound for a little while the last couple of days.


Nope, if anything a nice pipe gets rid of a headache for me. p


----------



## JacksonCognac

Well I have returned from my trip. It was nice because I spent a week away from the computer. I can't remember the last time I did that and I think it's a nice change of pace from time to time... especially because I spend a lot of time online. 


As for headaches and the pipe - I don't notice that. Perhaps you should take a day or 2 off from smoking or try smoking at a different time of day to see if you still get them.


----------



## Thillium

Well for the update I bought my motorcycle today 

A 96 Kawasaki Ninja ZXR6, the first year they introduced the new style body and as well the ZXR series I believe. I got 2 helmets with it as well, 7800 miles never been dropped for 2500. I'm picking the bike up in a week or two after I pay the man as well. Just needs an oil change tune up and a new chain. Personally i'm very excited  Now for a jacket time.


----------



## BigKev77

Thillium said:


> Well for the update I bought my motorcycle today
> 
> A 96 Kawasaki Ninja ZXR6, the first year they introduced the new style body and as well the ZXR series I believe. I got 2 helmets with it as well, 7800 miles never been dropped for 2500. I'm picking the bike up in a week or two after I pay the man as well. Just needs an oil change tune up and a new chain. Personally i'm very excited  Now for a jacket time.


Congrats!!!! I'm excited for you, reminds me of when i got my bike.


----------



## Thillium

bigkev77 said:


> Congrats!!!! I'm excited for you, reminds me of when i got my bike.


 My dad was equally excited, I knew once he took it out for a test drive that it was already sold haha.:tu


----------



## smokehouse

Happy Easter Pipers!!!p


----------



## RJpuffs

uncballzer said:


> Quick question for you guys--ever get any headaches when you smoke? Haven't noticed it with cigars necessarily, but whenever I light up a pipe in the evenings, head starts to pound for a little while the last couple of days.


It may be the nic hitting you. If you notice this with a specific type or blend that you just tried - it probably is over your threshold of tolerance. I got the same result the first time I tried a straight VA.

... or it may have been my wife's nagging when she got a whiff ...

Take 2 asprins and call your tobbaconist in the morning :dr

RJ


----------



## Guest

bigkev77 said:


> I wish my local bm had prices like that. I bought a tin of sg squadron leader there for $11.99. I know they can't compete with online prices but $11.99 for a $5.75 tin. A few bulks and if i run out are the only reasons i even go there.


Huh Sam G stock at my local goes for 15 to 16 + tax. Ouch! Needless to say the web is my local now.


----------



## Mad Hatter

uncballzer said:


> Quick question for you guys--ever get any headaches when you smoke? Haven't noticed it with cigars necessarily, but whenever I light up a pipe in the evenings, head starts to pound for a little while the last couple of days.


Peterson Tobaccos do that to me. A few others also


----------



## Sawyer

All the talk of motorcycles reminded me I saw one of these the other day.










I really like the look of that bike. I just wish it didn't cost 17k.


----------



## BigKev77

Sawyer said:


> All the talk of motorcycles reminded me I saw one of these the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the look of that bike. I just wish it didn't cost 17k.


I got to ride one of these at a test ride day, great bike but the seat is too high. 17k on the website but you get to your dealer they add trasportation charges and assembly fees. Closer to 19k a great looking bike.


----------



## fireman43

Sawyer said:


> All the talk of motorcycles reminded me I saw one of these the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the look of that bike. I just wish it didn't cost 17k.


The new Bobber is a good looking bike.


----------



## Thillium

One of my dads friends imported a harley from New Zealand, 10k total for the bike and transport. This is brand new btw.

But if you think Harley's are expensive check this bike company out

http://www.confederate.com/confederate2/c2-links/machines.html


----------



## IHT

if you're in the military, you can buy a harley overseas through the PX and have it shipped from the factory to your house back in the states, and i think you get it pretty damn close to "cost".

i know there was some guy i worked with who bought a sportster while we were in Korea for $5k and it was at his house a month or three later (it's been a few years).


----------



## pistol

IHT said:


> if you're in the military, you can buy a harley overseas through the PX and have it shipped from the factory to your house back in the states, and i think you get it pretty damn close to "cost".
> 
> i know there was some guy i worked with who bought a sportster while we were in Korea for $5k and it was at his house a month or three later (it's been a few years).


Yeah, they have Harley dealers at the camps in Kuwait too. It's crazy, they get your ass while you're sitting at Camp Victory waiting to go home! They are definitely cheaper than buying them State-side. However, there are no guarantees on what they have in stock (model, color). So if you are deadset on a black Wide Glide, you maybe waiting for a while (they ship to normal dealers first because of the margins). However, if you are more flexible (ask for a Wide Glide OR Low Rider of any color), you are more likely to get your bike faster.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Oddly enough I rode my first true motorcycle over spring break. I'll tell you one thing - it's a hell of a lot faster then my motorized bicycle. My plan is to sell that POS once I'm getting close to the end of school and then eventually I'll buy a real bike when I have the resources. 


On another note, I dunno about y'all but I had a pretty decent easter. I'm away from family so I ended up throwing a decent sized barbecue. It was nothing fancy but everyone seemed to like it.


----------



## Thillium

91 in a 55. Awesome:ss


----------



## BigKev77

Thillium said:


> 91 in a 55. Awesome:ss


*SLOW DOWN BOY!!!! :c*


----------



## Thillium

bigkev77 said:


> *SLOW DOWN BOY!!!! :c*


 Don't even get me started about that :-/


----------



## Thillium

Court Date is May 12th. Awesome as a possom -.-


----------



## BigKev77

Good luck with that one! "Your honor, I was just riding along when this crazy guy came flying past me. Sir, the officer must have clocked him going that speed, and _thought_ it was me."

:bn


----------



## Cheeto

So IHT's new avatar has me scared, like an execution is on the way or something haha. :gn


----------



## Thillium

bigkev77 said:


> Good luck with that one! "Your honor, I was just riding along when this crazy guy came flying past me. Sir, the officer must have clocked him going that speed, and _thought_ it was me."
> 
> :bn


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I was thinking of a few things, the statey was really nice and I appreciate that a lot, I kind of want to write him a letter just telling him that I appreciate him being nice and giving me a rediculous attitude.

Anyways I got caught on interstate 93 and I was hoping for him to ask "Sir do you know how fast you were going" and I woulda pointed and said well Officer it seems like that sign over there says 93 so I musta been going 2 under!

Another one was "Sir where were you going so fast in such a rush?" I woulda replied, well officer I was just doing my warmups for my time trials at New England drag way today!

I mention I have another date doing 45 in a 30 as well -.- Waiting for the court date I plead not guilty.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Thillium said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I was thinking of a few things, the statey was really nice and I appreciate that a lot, I kind of want to write him a letter just telling him that I appreciate him being nice and giving me a rediculous attitude.
> 
> Anyways I got caught on interstate 93 and I was hoping for him to ask "Sir do you know how fast you were going" and I woulda pointed and said well Officer it seems like that sign over there says 93 so I musta been going 2 under!
> 
> Another one was "Sir where were you going so fast in such a rush?" I woulda replied, well officer I was just doing my warmups for my time trials at New England drag way today!
> 
> I mention I have another date doing 45 in a 30 as well -.- Waiting for the court date I plead not guilty.


I'd suggest supervision if they have it in your state. Costs more but the insurance can't ream you for the ticket................. and trust me, they will ream you for a good long time.


----------



## Thillium

Mad Hatter said:


> I'd suggest supervision if they have it in your state. Costs more but the insurance can't ream you for the ticket................. and trust me, they will ream you for a good long time.


Whats supervision? If I'm thinking what I am thinking it is then NH doesn't do it. Is it if you lose your license but you can still drive to work and etc? If not what is it, I've never heard of it before?


----------



## Thillium

Thillium said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I was thinking of a few things, the statey was really nice and I appreciate that a lot, I kind of want to write him a letter just telling him that I appreciate him being nice and giving me a rediculous attitude.
> 
> Anyways I got caught on interstate 93 and I was hoping for him to ask "Sir do you know how fast you were going" and I woulda pointed and said well Officer it seems like that sign over there says 93 so I musta been going 2 under!
> 
> Another one was "Sir where were you going so fast in such a rush?" I woulda replied, well officer I was just doing my warmups for my time trials at New England drag way today!
> 
> I mention I have another date doing 45 in a 30 as well -.- Waiting for the court date I plead not guilty.


NOT giving me an attitude sorry spelling error, where the hell is the edit button o.0!?


----------



## Silky01

Cheeto said:


> So IHT's new avatar has me scared, like an execution is on the way or something haha. :gn


At least it's not that pic of hillary again :r


----------



## Guest

Just one of those days. Put an offer in on a house and then dislocated my 2yearolds elbow as she tripped while holding my hand. Tell ya it makes you feel pretty lo as a parent when you got her and stuff still gets messed up. She was a trooper i have to say only screamed when the doc put it back it then just as happy as a clam.


----------



## EvanS

Root said:


> Just one of those days. Put an offer in on a house and then dislocated my 2yearolds elbow as she tripped while holding my hand. Tell ya it makes you feel pretty lo as a parent when you got her and stuff still gets messed up. She was a trooper i have to say only screamed when the doc put it back it then just as happy as a clam.


oh man...I knwo what you mean here. I closed my son's finger in a car door once. Just made me want to hide.

Glad she's ok james.


----------



## Silky01

Root said:


> Just one of those days. Put an offer in on a house and then dislocated my 2yearolds elbow as she tripped while holding my hand. Tell ya it makes you feel pretty lo as a parent when you got her and stuff still gets messed up. She was a trooper i have to say only screamed when the doc put it back it then just as happy as a clam.


Good ole Nursemaid's elbow. That's about the extent of it; she should be fine (as she grows, that won't happen anymore, there's just extra space between the bones when they're young like that, that makes it easier to pop out of place).

Hope the day gets better for you!


----------



## smokehouse

Its F-ing snowing again


----------



## BigKev77

Just wanted to vent a little!!

Well i just moved back to my parents house at 30. WOW!! is all i can say about that, and good thing i didn't get married. Dad has cancer and they need the help and i want to be around as much as i can if the worst happens. I didn't think finding a job would be too difficult but it seems no one is hiring. I should have spent the last 10 years preparing for now instead of sowing those oats. You think you will have forever, untill you wake up and reality knocks out your teeth. All the young guys on here. Guys learn from me on this. chasing dreams is fine but make sure you prepare well enough if that dream fades there will be a cushin to fall on. I weent from being a golf pro to a truck driver. NO cushin!! Now that i am sick to death of what seemed like a cool way to see the country, yeah they try to sell it that way. i am starting all over again....again LEARN from me young apes LEARN!!!


:tpd:


----------



## Mad Hatter

Thillium said:


> Whats supervision? If I'm thinking what I am thinking it is then NH doesn't do it. Is it if you lose your license but you can still drive to work and etc? If not what is it, I've never heard of it before?


You'll have to ask the court for supervision for the ticket. Usually it costs twice the amount of the fine. Keep a clean nose and if after a year you haven't incurred any more moving violations the ticket will be dismissed and not appear on your record, saving you insurance $$$ and risk assessment for a long time. Your states attorney or circuit clerk can tell you if that is available in your state.

Another option is to hire a lawyer who deals with traffic violations. The good old boys club works in those circles. Lawyer Joe calls up Lawyer John and asks for a favor. Lawyer John says he plays golf with the judge and will get it dropped. You pay a fee, they split the profit. Makes you wanna be a lawyer, doesn't it?



bigkev77 said:


> Just wanted to vent a little!!
> 
> Well i just moved back to my parents house at 30. WOW!! is all i can say about that, and good thing i didn't get married. Dad has cancer and they need the help and i want to be around as much as i can if the worst happens. I didn't think finding a job would be too difficult but it seems no one is hiring. I should have spent the last 10 years preparing for now instead of sowing those oats. You think you will have forever, untill you wake up and reality knocks out your teeth. All the young guys on here. Guys learn from me on this. chasing dreams is fine but make sure you prepare well enough if that dream fades there will be a cushin to fall on. I weent from being a golf pro to a truck driver. NO cushin!! Now that i am sick to death of what seemed like a cool way to see the country, yeah they try to sell it that way. i am starting all over again....again LEARN from me young apes LEARN!!!
> 
> :tpd:


Amen to that!!! I got lucky. When health problems hit me I fell back on experience in a marketable skill and went to work for #1. Friends and acquaintances helped me with all the ins and outs and the rest is history. Call it luck.


----------



## kvm

bigkev77 said:


> Just wanted to vent a little!!
> 
> Well i just moved back to my parents house at 30. WOW!! is all i can say about that, and good thing i didn't get married. Dad has cancer and they need the help and i want to be around as much as i can if the worst happens. I didn't think finding a job would be too difficult but it seems no one is hiring. I should have spent the last 10 years preparing for now instead of sowing those oats. You think you will have forever, untill you wake up and reality knocks out your teeth. All the young guys on here. Guys learn from me on this. chasing dreams is fine but make sure you prepare well enough if that dream fades there will be a cushin to fall on. I weent from being a golf pro to a truck driver. NO cushin!! Now that i am sick to death of what seemed like a cool way to see the country, yeah they try to sell it that way. i am starting all over again....again LEARN from me young apes LEARN!!!
> 
> :tpd:


I hear you. I can relate to the job thing. Sorry to hear about your dad.


----------



## Thillium

Mad Hatter said:


> You'll have to ask the court for supervision for the ticket. Usually it costs twice the amount of the fine. Keep a clean nose and if after a year you haven't incurred any more moving violations the ticket will be dismissed and not appear on your record, saving you insurance $$$ and risk assessment for a long time. Your states attorney or circuit clerk can tell you if that is available in your state.
> 
> Another option is to hire a lawyer who deals with traffic violations. The good old boys club works in those circles. Lawyer Joe calls up Lawyer John and asks for a favor. Lawyer John says he plays golf with the judge and will get it dropped. You pay a fee, they split the profit. Makes you wanna be a lawyer, doesn't it?


Ah supervision interesting never heard of the term before I'll have to ask the attorney I might get as consultant. I am thinking highly into getting a lawyer, at least consultant wise, and just exactly like why you say, the good old boys club .

Whats even more ironic, I do wanna become a lawyer

bahahaha.:r:r


----------



## IHT

Thillium said:


> Ah *supervision* interesting never heard of the term before I'll have to ask the attorney I might get as consultant. I am thinking highly into getting a lawyer, at least consultant wise, and just exactly like why you say, the good old boys club .
> 
> Whats even more ironic, I do wanna become a lawyer
> 
> bahahaha.:r:r


we call that "diversion" where we're at, you dn't need a lawyer or anything.
you pay double the fine, but you can't get a ticket for 6 more months or it goes on your driving record.


----------



## Thillium

Not getting a ticket will be the easy part, I will most certainly look into this now. I'm pretty sure I've heard of it before but the people who said it described it as probation.


----------



## IHT

it is similar to a "probation", in the meaning of the word.
your ticket is on probation, i guess. you don't get the ticket on your record unless you get another in those 6 months.


----------



## Thillium

IHT said:


> it is similar to a "probation", in the meaning of the word.
> your ticket is on probation, i guess. you don't get the ticket on your record unless you get another in those 6 months.


Alright I understand now IHT


----------



## BigKev77

What a pleasure it is to have your pipe smoking skills develope to a more successful level. I enjoyed my pipe smoking before, but I am starting to see the difference the longer i stick with it. I am now seeing the meditative properties. While smoking and sitting at the computer or working in the garage, I tend to find myself just sitting idle and thinking about _nothing_ more than the great flavors and wisps of smoke. What a wonderful hobby we have.


----------



## cigar_040

What a great feeling it is not to feel sick today........

The "stomach bug" has been through everybody in the house this week, it truly sucks !!! 

Only two things to do today.....smoke a bowl or more and continue on laying the new hardwoods.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

cigar_040 said:


> What a great feeling it is not to feel sick today........
> 
> The "stomach bug" has been through everybody in the house this week, it truly sucks !!!
> 
> Only two things to do today.....smoke a bowl or more and continue on laying the new hardwoods.


I will join you for one of hose activities......no laying of wood here.


----------



## MickeyFinn

This Ashton Winding Road is rapidly passing Troost as a favorite. Snow is melting finally and we can see small patches of the dirt road.
Snowbank in the driveway is under the 2nd story window and we can see the tops of SUV's driving by.
Spring is on the way.:tu


----------



## JacksonCognac

bigkev77 said:


> What a pleasure it is to have your pipe smoking skills develope to a more successful level. I enjoyed my pipe smoking before, but I am starting to see the difference the longer i stick with it. I am now seeing the meditative properties. While smoking and sitting at the computer or working in the garage, I tend to find myself just sitting idle and thinking about _nothing_ more than the great flavors and wisps of smoke. What a wonderful hobby we have.


I hear ya kev, it seems that more often then not, when I bring a pipe and a book to the park, I'll just end up staring off smoking the pipe while ignoring the book.


----------



## Silky01

Quick question guys. Just got my Savinelli natural in from Frenchy's. Is it ready to pack and go (like a normal briar I mean)? 

It's almost too beautiful, kinda don't want to use it, but rather show it off :tu


----------



## EvanS

uncballzer said:


> Quick question guys. Just got my Savinelli natural in from Frenchy's. Is it ready to pack and go (like a normal briar I mean)?
> 
> It's almost too beautiful, kinda don't want to use it, but rather show it off :tu


yet not a single picture - PIPE TEASE!! 

If the inside of the bowl is pre-carbonized or oiled, some members like to lightly sand this out of there first. I have never done this myslef. There IS a flavor from the carbon that comes thru from the first couple of bowls but I don't find it to be a big deal.

Some of us also lightly coat the inside of the bowl with maple syrup or a thin jelly to promote faster establishment of cake. Works pretty well.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Start smoking half bowls. 

The outside of a natural pipe will pick up some oils from your skin and naturally darken.


----------



## Silky01

EvanS said:


> yet not a single picture - PIPE TEASE!!
> 
> If the inside of the bowl is pre-carbonized or oiled, some members like to lightly sand this out of there first. I have never done this myslef. There IS a flavor from the carbon that comes thru from the first couple of bowls but I don't find it to be a big deal.
> 
> Some of us also lightly coat the inside of the bowl with maple syrup or a thin jelly to promote faster establishment of cake. Works pretty well.





SUOrangeGuy said:


> Start smoking half bowls.
> 
> The outside of a natural pipe will pick up some oils from your skin and naturally darken.


Sweet, thanks guys! I didn't know if there was anything special to do to it since they say they're "unfinished." I picked this one up from Frenchy when I saw his "free pipe holder" ad in another thread. I've been looking at the naturals, so I had to pull the trigger when I saw his ad. Great guy! He included a note with the package, plus his bag of freebies--3 packs of cleaners, a pipe tool, plus a cob!!!! I will definitely be dealing with him next time I'm looking for another pipe.

http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=207&rn=3073&action=show_detail


----------



## [OT] Loki

When I got my sav nat from frenchy I loaded it to the top and smoked it to the bottom


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

i have always just loaded up and smoked to no ill effect. btw, i agree, frenchy is one of the best


----------



## BigKev77

I take my dad for chemo treatments a couple times a week and while he is inside I sit in the car. I have noticed an older gentleman who does the same in his 80's. Today I brought my pipe. He saw me smoking and came over to chat. He too is a piper. He brings his wife for chemo and waits for her as I do for my dad. He asked about my pipe and the tobacco I was smoking. when I told him squadron leader he really perked up. He told me about how after the war, II, that he got a civilian job for the military and stayed in Europe for a couple more years. This was when he started smoking a pipe and his favorite tobacco then, squadron leader. I didn't realize this blend has been made that long. I offered him a bowl of course he produced a 1940's no name made in England, a great looking pipe. He sat with me in the car for the next 3 hours telling me about the war and what he did while he was there, how he met his wife and ended up in Arkansas. I wish I could have recorded this conversation. The pride he took in his country and the almost puppy love like way he spoke of his wife. There aren't many WWII vets left and he had some great stories. We shook hands when the nurse wheeled his wife to the door. He had to get his "darling". I look forward to our next visit. I am glad I started smoking a pipe if just for the fact that I met this true gentleman.


----------



## Silky01

bigkev77 said:


> I take my dad for chemo treatments a couple times a week and while he is inside I sit in the car. I have noticed an older gentleman who does the same in his 80's. Today I brought my pipe. He saw me smoking and came over to chat. He too is a piper. He brings his wife for chemo and waits for her as I do for my dad. He asked about my pipe and the tobacco I was smoking. when I told him squadron leader he really perked up. He told me about how after the war, II, that he got a civilian job for the military and stayed in Europe for a couple more years. This was when he started smoking a pipe and his favorite tobacco then, squadron leader. I didn't realize this blend has been made that long. I offered him a bowl of course he produced a 1940's no name made in England, a great looking pipe. He sat with me in the car for the next 3 hours telling me about the war and what he did while he was there, how he met his wife and ended up in Arkansas. I wish I could have recorded this conversation. The pride he took in his country and the almost puppy love like way he spoke of his wife. There aren't many WWII vets left and he had some great stories. We shook hands when the nurse wheeled his wife to the door. He had to get his "darling". I look forward to our next visit. I am glad I started smoking a pipe if just for the fact that I met this true gentleman.


Wow. Great to hear stories like that one. I'm sorry about your wife, but it may have been meant for you to run into this guy also. Nice that it was SL, as it's my favorite also, and the tobacco that got me really into the pipe. It is kinda nice to read the story about SL, creating it for the squadron bombers(?) during WWII.


----------



## BigKev77

I have officially fallen I love with the Va and Va/Per blends. FVF and Escudo, in particular, have overtaked my beloved Squadron Leader as my foavorites. It is great fun trying all these new, to me, blends and flavors. Thanks to frankluke for sending me these generous samples.:tu


----------



## Slow Triathlete

bigkev77 said:


> I have officially fallen I love with the Va and Va/Per blends. FVF and Escudo, in particular, have overtaked my beloved Squadron Leader as my foavorites. It is great fun trying all these new, to me, blends and flavors. Thanks to frankluke for sending me these generous samples.:tu


Watch Out!!! Once you start going down the VaPer road it's hard to turn back!!!


----------



## smokehouse

bigkev77 said:


> I have officially fallen I love with the Va and Va/Per blends. FVF and Escudo, in particular, have overtaked my beloved Squadron Leader as my foavorites. It is great fun trying all these new, to me, blends and flavors. Thanks to frankluke for sending me these generous samples.:tu





Slow Triathlete said:


> Watch Out!!! Once you start going down the VaPer road it's hard to turn back!!!


Yep. Theres no turning back now!! Good Luck!p


----------



## BigKev77

Slow Triathlete said:


> Watch Out!!! Once you start going down the VaPer road it's hard to turn back!!!


I give you total blame. The VaPer Showdown thread got me curous. I'll go broke trying all those blends.


----------



## JacksonCognac

bigkev, very cool story man! Nice to see pipes bring people together like that.


----------



## Silky01

bigkev77 said:


> I give you total blame. The VaPer Showdown thread got me curous. I'll go broke trying all those blends.


Same thing happened to me. I tried a little PS luxury navy flake, I was hooked on the first bowl. Ended up ordering more of that (4oz), Bullseye flake (4oz), a tin of escudo and a tin of Mcconnell scottish cake. Still waiting on the escudo (was on backorder). Thus far though, the navy flake is still my favorite of those (smoking some now actually).

I actually took the top 10 of the showdown, wrote them down and am taking them with me to the B&Ms now.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Ha-Ha, I take full blame. Glad I could help you down the slope!!


----------



## IHT

dls said:


> Well folks, I leave for basic training tomorrow. I can't wait! I'm headed for the SEAL program so I've got a lot of hard work ahead of me. I'll miss my tabaccy though, and of course all you apes. Take care everyone, and I'll talk to ya in about 2 months!
> 
> P.S. Nice shotgun Shawn, I've got a Moss 500 and love it! :gn


have you graduated basic training yet?


----------



## tzilt

We just closed on our first house today. Huzzah! Now comes the fun part, moving.


...and then down the road a spell I get to transform the attic into a pipe room/hidey hole. Yay! p


----------



## BigKev77

tzilt said:


> We just closed on our first house today. Huzzah! Now comes the fun part, moving.
> 
> ...and then down the road a spell I get to transform the attic into a pipe room/hidey hole. Yay! p


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! on the pipe room!!! and the house


----------



## JacksonCognac

tzilt said:


> We just closed on our first house today. Huzzah! Now comes the fun part, moving.
> 
> ...and then down the road a spell I get to transform the attic into a pipe room/hidey hole. Yay! p


Congrats! That is a big deal.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Anyone used Ebay lately? I got on today and its totally different in the bid history section. I can't make heads or tails of it...... seems impossible to check out someone's buying or selling patterns. Anyone understand it better than I do?


----------



## Silky01

Mad Hatter said:


> Anyone used Ebay lately? I got on today and its totally different in the bid history section. I can't make heads or tails of it...... seems impossible to check out someone's buying or selling patterns. Anyone understand it better than I do?


Haven't checked that out yet, but I just got my new meer in the mail today, and it is NICE! Was worried about it at first (guy had < 10 + feedback), but he came through. 
here's the link; great smoker thus far. Got a bowl of Rose of Latakia in it right now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120244189165&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002


----------



## weetone

Not sure where to post this, but do any Canadian pipers know anything about getting pipe tobac through customs? Mostly cause pipesandcigars.com won't 'play ball'...has anyone had luck with it just shipped regularly?


----------



## perogee

weetone said:


> Not sure where to post this, but do any Canadian pipers know anything about getting pipe tobac through customs? Mostly cause pipesandcigars.com won't 'play ball'...has anyone had luck with it just shipped regularly?


I have been lucky so far, have not gotten hit with any taxes. I would suggest checking 4noggins, they seem pretty good (admittedly, I have only gotten one delivery from them so far).


----------



## weetone

Yeah, that's what I was thinking, but the samplers from pipesandcigars are super tempting...


----------



## dls

Hello gentlemen! I'm still around, just not nearly as often as i woul like. How has everyone been? I'm finally in a position where i can enjoy the occasional cigar or bowl every once in a while again, but my humidor and my beloved pipes are still back home. I think i'm going to visit a local tobacconist here in a couple days and pick up a cob or two, and maybe a couple ounces of the house blends just for kicks. Hope everyone is doing well!!p


----------



## IHT

dls said:


> Hello gentlemen! I'm still around, just not nearly as often as i woul like. How has everyone been? I'm finally in a position where i can enjoy the occasional cigar or bowl every once in a while again, but my humidor and my beloved pipes are still back home. I think i'm going to visit a local tobacconist here in a couple days and pick up a cob or two, and maybe a couple ounces of the house blends just for kicks. Hope everyone is doing well!!p


i was just asking how basic training went up on post #2111.


----------



## weetone

Dumb question perhaps...do corncob pipes come apart? I saw that you can put filters in some of them, and I was wondering how you would get the filter into them.


----------



## Ultravox

weetone said:


> Dumb question perhaps...do corncob pipes come apart? I saw that you can put filters in some of them, and I was wondering how you would get the filter into them.


The stem separates from the shank like most other pipes. I think they come with the filter already inserted, at least mine have, so I just remove the stem and take out the filter since I'm not a fan of the paper filter.


----------



## dls

IHT said:


> i was just asking how basic training went up on post #2111.


Indeed! I seemed to have completely missed that. Basic was... a joke. The hardest part of it was just waking up each morning. The physical aspect was nothing. Where I am now is pretty intense. They recently set up a prep course for SEAL candidates, called NSWPC (Naval Special Warfare Prep Course) where we are trained by active duty and ex navy SEALs, along with some of the nations top athletes and personal trainers. We run, swim, lift, and PT for 6-8 hours a day, and take classes on things like Dive Physics, nutrition, sports medicene and injury prevention, and believe it or not, mental toughness. The program is still very new and has a lot of opposition in the fleet, where some higher ups believe that sailors ONLY belong underway, but the second class to go through just left for BUD/S (the infamous SEAL training that has a 78-85% attrition rate) about a week ago, and from what the officers at BUD/S say, they've had the highest physical standards of any class they've ever seen at BUD/S, which is very promising. I'm currently in the third class to go through, only the second FULL class (the first class got cut short due to time constraints), and supposedly we are doing better than the class before us. From the sounds of it, we'll be in absolute peak condition, which will bring it down to 95% mental strength, and 5% luck. Wish me that 5% guys!! I'm doing it for all of you. Hooyah! :gn


----------



## dls

So the temptation was too much. I visited that b&m today, and bought a cob along with some middletons cherry blend. Now, I almost never smoke aromatics, but seeing as this b&m was primarily cigar oriented, they only had aromatics, and this seemed to be one of the better options :hn . To be honest, it was entirely enjoyable.... my first bowl in almost 3 months. God i missed this slope.


----------



## IHT

5%, hope you make it.


----------



## Mad Hatter

You'll do fine, man! All the best for the times it gets toughest. :tu


----------



## SR Mike

dls said:


> Indeed! I seemed to have completely missed that. Basic was... a joke. The hardest part of it was just waking up each morning. The physical aspect was nothing. Where I am now is pretty intense. They recently set up a prep course for SEAL candidates, called NSWPC (Naval Special Warfare Prep Course) where we are trained by active duty and ex navy SEALs, along with some of the nations top athletes and personal trainers. We run, swim, lift, and PT for 6-8 hours a day, and take classes on things like Dive Physics, nutrition, sports medicene and injury prevention, and believe it or not, mental toughness. The program is still very new and has a lot of opposition in the fleet, where some higher ups believe that sailors ONLY belong underway, but the second class to go through just left for BUD/S (the infamous SEAL training that has a 78-85% attrition rate) about a week ago, and from what the officers at BUD/S say, they've had the highest physical standards of any class they've ever seen at BUD/S, which is very promising. I'm currently in the third class to go through, only the second FULL class (the first class got cut short due to time constraints), and supposedly we are doing better than the class before us. From the sounds of it, we'll be in absolute peak condition, which will bring it down to 95% mental strength, and 5% luck. Wish me that 5% guys!! I'm doing it for all of you. Hooyah! :gn


Thank you for your service, you will do great I'm sure! My boss is retired Navy SEAL, the dude is a little nuts too.


----------



## kvm

Rock on dls :tu


----------



## tzilt

Decided to not get cable TV in our new house, so we are just going to have antenna service. Thinking of getting the digital converter box today. Public TV has like 7 channels if you get a digital tuner. That plus a Tivo=who needs a stupid cable bill!


----------



## smokehouse

tzilt said:


> Decided to not get cable TV in our new house, so we are just going to have antenna service. Thinking of getting the digital converter box today. Public TV has like 7 channels if you get a digital tuner. That plus a Tivo=who needs a stupid cable bill!


I give you credit for doing it. Cable bills do suck. 
I love HD and other channels that cable offers so I could never do it. Plus during the winter I'm stuck in the house more, so that leaves a lot of TV time around here.


----------



## JacksonCognac

dls said:


> Indeed! I seemed to have completely missed that. Basic was... a joke. The hardest part of it was just waking up each morning. The physical aspect was nothing. Where I am now is pretty intense. They recently set up a prep course for SEAL candidates, called NSWPC (Naval Special Warfare Prep Course) where we are trained by active duty and ex navy SEALs, along with some of the nations top athletes and personal trainers. We run, swim, lift, and PT for 6-8 hours a day, and take classes on things like Dive Physics, nutrition, sports medicene and injury prevention, and believe it or not, mental toughness. The program is still very new and has a lot of opposition in the fleet, where some higher ups believe that sailors ONLY belong underway, but the second class to go through just left for BUD/S (the infamous SEAL training that has a 78-85% attrition rate) about a week ago, and from what the officers at BUD/S say, they've had the highest physical standards of any class they've ever seen at BUD/S, which is very promising. I'm currently in the third class to go through, only the second FULL class (the first class got cut short due to time constraints), and supposedly we are doing better than the class before us. From the sounds of it, we'll be in absolute peak condition, which will bring it down to 95% mental strength, and 5% luck. Wish me that 5% guys!! I'm doing it for all of you. Hooyah! :gn


DLS that is awesome. The program you describe sounds really cool... 6-8 hours of intense exercise a day plus classes... you must sleep well. 

I could easily believe that they include mental toughness classes, don't they say thats the most important part? Sounds like you are well on your way to becoming a SEAL. Good luck!


----------



## fireman43

My very first briar, a cheap Italian basket pipe from the B&M has always been too small to really smoke well for me. The bowl I can just barely get my pinky to touch bottom. I decided to try something, and rubbed out a single flake of SG Chocoalte Flake and loaded her up. One rubbed flake is the perfect amount of tobacco, and this pipe is smoking beautifully. So, a pipe I had all but given up hope on ever smoking much has turned into my Choc. flake pipe perfect for a shorter smoke and small enough to take anywhere.


----------



## tzilt

fireman43 said:


> My very first briar, a cheap Italian basket pipe from the B&M has always been too small to really smoke well for me. The bowl I can just barely get my pinky to touch bottom. I decided to try something, and rubbed out a single flake of SG Chocoalte Flake and loaded her up. One rubbed flake is the perfect amount of tobacco, and this pipe is smoking beautifully. So, a pipe I had all but given up hope on ever smoking much has turned into my Choc. flake pipe perfect for a shorter smoke and small enough to take anywhere.


Glad that pipe redeemed itself.

My first pipe was a basket pipe too. It says "Calabresi" on the side.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I got in an order today for 3# of tabak. Best Brown Flake, St James Flake and Bracken Flake  Of couse my original intent was to buy about six cobs to save gas on a trip across the river to get them.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

fireman43 said:


> My very first briar, a cheap Italian basket pipe from the B&M has always been too small to really smoke well for me. The bowl I can just barely get my pinky to touch bottom. I decided to try something, and rubbed out a single flake of SG Chocoalte Flake and loaded her up. One rubbed flake is the perfect amount of tobacco, and this pipe is smoking beautifully. So, a pipe I had all but given up hope on ever smoking much has turned into my Choc. flake pipe perfect for a shorter smoke and small enough to take anywhere.


I have heard that small bowled pipes are perfect for flake tobaccos. Glad to hear you found a use for your "little friend":gn


----------



## Mad Hatter

tzilt said:


> My first pipe was a basket pipe too. It says "Calabresi" on the side.


Mine was a Leonessa. My first three pipes were real turds, drilled poorly and smoked hot and messy. Its a wonder I stuck with the pipe.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Mad Hatter said:


> Mine was a Leonessa. My first three pipes were real turds, drilled poorly and smoked hot and messy. Its a wonder I stuck with the pipe.


some of us have a higher threshold for pain... or stupidity:dr:r


----------



## JacksonCognac

Well it's that time of the year for us college people. The past few days have been a non-stop grind and it's only going to get busier. Also I've developed a minor headcold... which makes things even more fun. As a result I haven't been smoking the ol pipe-a-rillo much these days. Needless to say I am looking forward to getting it all done.


----------



## Cheeto

JacksonCognac said:


> Well it's that time of the year for us college people. The past few days have been a non-stop grind and it's only going to get busier. Also I've developed a minor headcold... which makes things even more fun. As a result I haven't been smoking the ol pipe-a-rillo much these days. Needless to say I am looking forward to getting it all done.


only a couple more weeks! I can't wait so see my grades and how school kicked my ass this semester :hn


----------



## dls

Hang in there guys, it will be worth it when you can afford pipes like Bruce :tu


----------



## JAK

dls said:


> Hang in there guys, it will be worth it when you can afford pipes like Bruce :tu


I have my Quantum mechanics mid-term on Monday, and I am not looking forward to it :hn. That and my biophysical chemistry course are keeping me from having time to smoke my beautiful pipes. And I have 5-7 more years of school after I graduate next year with my BS (if it get into a PhD program, that is). Are there any other science people on the Pipe board? I am a biochemistry/molecular biology major.


----------



## Quick_nick

Poli sci. for me...less headaches.


----------



## cigar_040

TGIF !!!!

Gonna try and finish 2 open projects at the house this afternoon/evening. Laminate flooring and crown moulding.


----------



## smokehouse

cigar_040 said:


> TGIF !!!!
> 
> Gonna try and finish 2 open projects at the house this afternoon/evening. Laminate flooring and crown moulding.


Yep TGIF!!!! I got to work tomarrow but then I am going to JR's to look around and probably get a couple tins. The rest of the weekend will be yard/house work and lots of smoking.


----------



## Silky01

JAK said:


> I have my Quantum mechanics mid-term on Monday, and I am not looking forward to it :hn. That and my biophysical chemistry course are keeping me from having time to smoke my beautiful pipes. And I have 5-7 more years of school after I graduate next year with my BS (if it get into a PhD program, that is). Are there any other science people on the Pipe board? I am a biochemistry/molecular biology major.


Graduated w/BS in biology. Since there's nothing I can do with that degree what so ever, I'm in med school right now.... Love science though. Hate bad science; Shitty science = propaganda for antismoking groups.


----------



## Cheeto

JAK said:


> I have my Quantum mechanics mid-term on Monday, and I am not looking forward to it :hn. That and my biophysical chemistry course are keeping me from having time to smoke my beautiful pipes. And I have 5-7 more years of school after I graduate next year with my BS (if it get into a PhD program, that is). Are there any other science people on the Pipe board? I am a biochemistry/molecular biology major.


I recently decided on my major, environmental science. Only a freshman in college right now so for the next 3 years I get to look forward to balancing a job that can pay the bills and taking 17 credits every semester. Yayyyy!!!


----------



## CigarGal

You guys may not realize it now, but you are living through the good times. Once you are out in the work force for 20 years you will look back at your college days and wish you could do it again. It is a great time of life.


----------



## Sawyer

CigarGal said:


> You guys may not realize it now, but you are living through the good times. Once you are out in the work force for 20 years you will look back at your college days and wish you could do it again. It is a great time of life.


Shoot, I have only been out of college for 5 years and I wish I could go back.


----------



## DubintheDam

Congrats, it's a great feeling to hold a pound of baccy in your hand.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Sawyer said:


> Shoot, I have only been out of college for 5 years and I wish I could go back.


*Hell, I've been out of college for 45 years, and I still wish I could go back and do it over again!!!:tu*


----------



## weetone

Good luck with the exams! I finished my last one yesterday...can't celebrate cause I got my wisdom teeth out this morning...oh well 

I'm kinda a science guy; physics and chemistry don't do it for me, but biology is most excellent. I'm going for my Bachelor of Education right now, with a History major and Biology minor, so I get some of my two first loves


----------



## JAK

uncballzer said:


> Graduated w/BS in biology. Since there's nothing I can do with that degree what so ever, I'm in med school right now.... Love science though. Hate bad science; Shitty science = propaganda for antismoking groups.


Med school sounds awesome, I considered going the MD/PhD route, but decided it wouldn't help me for the kind of research I want to do. I do know people with a BS in biology or chemistry who have great jobs as research technicians, doing clinical stuff and research, so there are jobs out there for those with a BS.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Sawyer said:


> Shoot, I have only been out of college for 5 years and I wish I could go back.


Hell I'm still in college and I wish I could go back. 

Don't get me wrong college rules, but when the sht is really about to hit the fan, well... would you say a bad day of college is better then a good day working?


----------



## Silky01

JAK said:


> Med school sounds awesome, I considered going the MD/PhD route, but decided it wouldn't help me for the kind of research I want to do. I do know people with a BS in biology or chemistry who have great jobs as research technicians, doing clinical stuff and research, so there are jobs out there for those with a BS.


What are you looking to do? If you want the phd/md, go for it! I'm in a DO program, essentially the same, but more. I love it too! More of my style and what ppl actually think doctors are supposed to be. (there's actually some research ongoing in the field of OMT, more physical than chemical, etc though)


----------



## Thillium

Howdy ho! Been a bit fellas  figured I would get back in tune posting. So a quick update 
My first speeding ticket they no contested the charges because they lost my file! :ss:ss:ss

I also worked out a plea deal with the state for my second ticket 85 in a 55 660 no loss of license :ss:ss:ss

I've been working a TON to make mad money 
My right lung collapsed the other day so I've finally had a day off in over 6 weeks :r

Finals are in two weeks and my motorcycle class starts may 12th 

AND I get my motorcycle back from the shop!

Oh and a bit of a side note, I am picking up a tin a week of Mac Barens tobacco
This week I picked up a massive tin of Latakia 
The next ones will be Club Blend, Burley, Vanilla, and Dark twist! I figure I will buy a tin a week and then just let them sit with my other tobacco! Finishing Navy flake right now.


----------



## Sawyer

JacksonCognac said:


> Don't get me wrong college rules, but when the sht is really about to hit the fan, well... would you say a bad day of college is better then a good day working?


Yes. :tu


----------



## tzilt

JacksonCognac said:


> would you say a bad day of college is better then a good day working?


This saying has always confused me. Isn't a good day of anything better than a bad day of anything else??

Good day at work: I win the lottery!
Bad day at college: I get food poisoning from discounted Shrimp Flavor Top Ramen.


----------



## Sawyer

tzilt said:


> This saying has always confused me. Isn't a good day of anything better than a bad day of anything else??
> 
> Good day at work: I win the lottery!
> Bad day at college: I get food poisoning from discounted Shrimp Flavor Top Ramen.


Or more likely scenarios.

Bad day at college: Find out the cute TA you have been hitting on all semester has a boyfriend.
Good day at work: Not getting your lunch stolen out of the refrigerator.


----------



## RJpuffs

Thillium said:


> ...
> My right lung collapsed the other day so I've finally had a day off in over 6 weeks :r
> ...
> Finishing Navy flake right now.


with a collapsed right lung*?*

(to the tune of Aqualung by Tull)
_"Sitting on a park bench ..."_


----------



## Guest

Sprained my foot last week while training for a walking marathon here in June, boy its kind of painful. I hope i can recover to get back into training in time. 

Other news only 15 day till we close on our new house, i've got tobacco seedlings growing already just waiting for their spot in the garden. Oh and it snowed 7 inches yesterday, mostly gone now. I love winter, makes spring and summer all the better.


----------



## tzaddi

Root said:


> Sprained my foot last week while training for a walking marathon here in June, boy its kind of painful. I hope i can recover to get back into training in time.
> 
> Other news only 15 day till we close on our new house, i've got tobacco seedlings growing already just waiting for their spot in the garden. Oh and it snowed 7 inches yesterday, mostly gone now. I love winter, makes spring and summer all the better.


Great that you are growing tobacco this year. There is a variety of tobacco that grows wild in Southern California, Nicotiana glauca, sometimes called Tree tobacco that is used as a topical analgesic.

This species originally migrated from Argentina and Chile more than a century ago.

Here is a bit more information; external preparations are useful in relieving pain and sensitivity from contusions, *sprains*, and other sport-accident type injuries. Soaking in a bath made with Tobacco tea is limiting to joint soreness, aches, and pains from a hard day's work. Topical preparations are also well applied to muscular spasm be it from overwork or injury.

Here is to healing quickly and coming back stronger than before.:tu


----------



## Thillium

RJpuffs said:


> with a collapsed right lung*?*
> 
> (to the tune of Aqualung by Tull)
> _"Sitting on a park bench ..."_


Well it was collapsed! Its inflated now :tu

And I just spent about another 40 on 4 tins of peterson tobac! A+


----------



## JacksonCognac

Thilium do you have any idea how did your lung collapsed?

I got a collapsed lung senior year in HS... I was walking around for like a week with it because I was misdiagnosed w/ "a spot of pneumonia". When they finally figured it out they called me up all frantic telling me to go to the ER immediately. 

Whats really messed up is that I was on the swim team at the time and competed a few days before (if I remember correctly my times were decent too). After going to the ER I had to spend a good 2 or 3 days in the hopsital and they stuck a tube in my chest... 

I remember when I was at the ER they stuck an IV in my arm, right below the bicep. They guy who did it missed or something like that at first and blood was running all down my arm, he must have been new cus he had this "Holy shit I'm so sorry!" look on his face. Then they stuck that damn tube in the side of my rib cage to re-inflate the lung. It was annoying but it wasn't too painful until some of my buddies visited me in the hospital and made me laugh... I remember it hurt like hell then. 

the whole situation was pretty shitty.


----------



## Thillium

JacksonCognac said:


> Thilium do you have any idea how did your lung collapsed?
> 
> I got a collapsed lung senior year in HS... I was walking around for like a week with it because I was misdiagnosed w/ "a spot of pneumonia". When they finally figured it out they called me up all frantic telling me to go to the ER immediately.
> 
> Whats really messed up is that I was on the swim team at the time and competed a few days before (if I remember correctly my times were decent too). After going to the ER I had to spend a good 2 or 3 days in the hopsital and they stuck a tube in my chest...
> 
> I remember when I was at the ER they stuck an IV in my arm, right below the bicep. They guy who did it missed or something like that at first and blood was running all down my arm, he must have been new cus he had this "Holy shit I'm so sorry!" look on his face. Then they stuck that damn tube in the side of my rib cage to re-inflate the lung. It was annoying but it wasn't too painful until some of my buddies visited me in the hospital and made me laugh... I remember it hurt like hell then.
> 
> the whole situation was pretty shitty.


Well since you asked I'll share my story !

A quick back history back in highschool the same thing happened to a friend of mine he, was running down for a touch down and he got in and he went to stand up and then immediately fell to the ground clutching his chest and he happened to have his lung collapse on him.

Anyways now back to me. I was merely sitting at a computer at school and I go to get up and I felt it just collapse in me, I knew immediately what it was from when it happened to my friend and so I decided to rush myself to the er 45 minutes away *Bad idea #1*. As I cut everyone in line at the er which was pretty sweet, thats the fastest I've ever been served at the er when I almost collapsed on the ground clutching my chest trying to say I collapsed my lung *Bad idea #2 parking the FURTHEST away from the er door and then having to WALK there*. Anyways, I got xrays done and my lung was over 50% collapsed *my right one* and they said it was a Pneumothorax which is a spontaneous collapse of a lung due to a build up of air in my chest cavity. Anywho, they were able to get a surgeon that has operated on me before to the ER and they gave me two options, you obviously had the chest tube option or door #2 they take a small box with a 4-5 inch tube leading from the box into my chest, the box would act as a one way valve and "bleed" the air out of my chest while I normally breathed.

So they hopped me up on tons of morphine and local anasthesia made the incision and then had the surgeon proceed to push all of her weight to shove this tube in between my ribs in which case she succeeded *thank god I REALLY didn't want to be admitted to the hospital* pumped a lot of the air out of my chest to allow my lung to regain itself and then have the box attached to my chest for 2 days *stitched on and might I say with the BIGGEST sutures I've ever seen in my life, they are thicker then average paper clip thickness*. Let me tell yah, the vicodin and the muscle relaxants they gave me to help deal put me into an almost medicated coma 

Might I add in as an edit though in which I didn't appreciate was the NUMEROUS lectures I got about my smoking history, everyone and their mother were asking me every five seconds whether I smoked or not and generally I responded to I occasional smoke, but they some how assumed I smoked cigarettes so they gave me lectures up and down how smoking could have caused this and that its a REALLY good idea to quit smoking because of this. I guess I could say I stuck it to them when I went out with my buying extravaganza the other day  I can't wait until I get to smoke these peterson tobaccos . I'll give it another 2 weeks and then I'll fire one up!


----------



## tzilt

Yikes! That sounds scary as hell! Glad you are alright.

Re: Peterson tobaccos... Which ones did you get?



Thillium said:


> Well since you asked I'll share my story !
> 
> A quick back history back in highschool the same thing happened to a friend of mine he, was running down for a touch down and he got in and he went to stand up and then immediately fell to the ground clutching his chest and he happened to have his lung collapse on him.
> 
> Anyways now back to me. I was merely sitting at a computer at school and I go to get up and I felt it just collapse in me, I knew immediately what it was from when it happened to my friend and so I decided to rush myself to the er 45 minutes away *Bad idea #1*. As I cut everyone in line at the er which was pretty sweet, thats the fastest I've ever been served at the er when I almost collapsed on the ground clutching my chest trying to say I collapsed my lung *Bad idea #2 parking the FURTHEST away from the er door and then having to WALK there*. Anyways, I got xrays done and my lung was over 50% collapsed *my right one* and they said it was a Pneumothorax which is a spontaneous collapse of a lung due to a build up of air in my chest cavity. Anywho, they were able to get a surgeon that has operated on me before to the ER and they gave me two options, you obviously had the chest tube option or door #2 they take a small box with a 4-5 inch tube leading from the box into my chest, the box would act as a one way valve and "bleed" the air out of my chest while I normally breathed.
> 
> So they hopped me up on tons of morphine and local anasthesia made the incision and then had the surgeon proceed to push all of her weight to shove this tube in between my ribs in which case she succeeded *thank god I REALLY didn't want to be admitted to the hospital* pumped a lot of the air out of my chest to allow my lung to regain itself and then have the box attached to my chest for 2 days *stitched on and might I say with the BIGGEST sutures I've ever seen in my life, they are thicker then average paper clip thickness*. Let me tell yah, the vicodin and the muscle relaxants they gave me to help deal put me into an almost medicated coma
> 
> Might I add in as an edit though in which I didn't appreciate was the NUMEROUS lectures I got about my smoking history, everyone and their mother were asking me every five seconds whether I smoked or not and generally I responded to I occasional smoke, but they some how assumed I smoked cigarettes so they gave me lectures up and down how smoking could have caused this and that its a REALLY good idea to quit smoking because of this. I guess I could say I stuck it to them when I went out with my buying extravaganza the other day  I can't wait until I get to smoke these peterson tobaccos . I'll give it another 2 weeks and then I'll fire one up!


----------



## Thillium

I got a tin of Luxury Blend, Old Dublin, Irish Oak, Irish Whiskey, then a MASSIVE tin of Macbarens Latakia! I've never had any of them and I haven't gotten into checking out the reviews either. I think its better to go out on a limb and just buy a tin of tobacco for 10 bucks and see how it is instead of getting the surprise spoiled by tobacco reviews:tu
Plus if I don't like the tins I can simply give them out here! So either way its win win :ss

It definitely was a crazy trip to say the least, I think the weirdest sensation was how a collapsed lung felt, and the "popping" sound the tube made going into my chest lemme tell you though, those first few FULL breaths of air in my lungs were amazing! 

Plus as a sovineur they let me keep the box! 


Unfortunately now that its happened once the doctors say theres a greater chance of it happening again and more severe.


----------



## BigFrankMD

Anyone know a good place to pick up those folding pipe stands? Maybe a GB could get set up again? I wouldnt mind setting one up. Wasnt one done before?


----------



## Old_Salt

BigFrankMD said:


> Anyone know a good place to pick up those folding pipe stands? Maybe a GB could get set up again? I wouldnt mind setting one up. Wasnt one done before?


$3.95 a pop here

http://vegassmokes.com/pipe-stands.htm


----------



## BigKev77

$0.96 at smokingpipes.com. very handy!

http://www.smokingpipes.com/accessories/stands/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=135


----------



## Old_Salt

bigkev77 said:


> $0.96 at smokingpipes.com. very handy!
> 
> http://www.smokingpipes.com/accessories/stands/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=135


Ouch!, much better price than the one I found.
Nice find.


----------



## RJpuffs

Old_Salt said:


> Ouch!, much better price than the one I found.
> Nice find.


SmokingPipes is great - I always order a few of these <$1 stands with each order to reach their 75 buck free shipping, I end up handing them out. "Oh cool, can I have one of those"?


----------



## Sawyer

RJpuffs said:


> SmokingPipes is great - I always order a few of these <$1 stands with each order to reach their 75 buck free shipping, I end up handing them out. "Oh cool, can I have one of those"?


I do the same except it is usually pipe cleaners and rubber bits that I use now to get to the magic number since I have about 15 of the stands.


----------



## RJpuffs

Sawyer said:


> I do the same except it is usually pipe cleaners and rubber bits that I use now to get to the magic number since I have about 15 of the stands.


What about pipe #16? :dr


----------



## weetone

Maybe a dumb question...is it normal to have to relight many times at the bottom of a bowl? I had one today that I must have relit ten times. Admittedly, there was very little tobacco left, so, is it normal to keep relighting? Or, when you reach this point, is the smoke over?


----------



## Silky01

weetone said:


> Maybe a dumb question...is it normal to have to relight many times at the bottom of a bowl? I had one today that I must have relit ten times. Admittedly, there was very little tobacco left, so, is it normal to keep relighting? Or, when you reach this point, is the smoke over?


At that point, I'd say the bowl is over. I do have to relight many times at the bottom of the bowl, but in doing so, it always make the smoke hotter and harsher IMO, so I usually just scoop that part out and be done.


----------



## CigarGal

weetone said:


> Maybe a dumb question...is it normal to have to relight many times at the bottom of a bowl? I had one today that I must have relit ten times. Admittedly, there was very little tobacco left, so, is it normal to keep relighting? Or, when you reach this point, is the smoke over?


Just put down the lighter and back away from the bowl...


----------



## RJpuffs

weetone said:


> Maybe a dumb question...is it normal to have to relight many times at the bottom of a bowl? I had one today that I must have relit ten times. Admittedly, there was very little tobacco left, so, is it normal to keep relighting? Or, when you reach this point, is the smoke over?


If your dottle (the icky stuff left in the last itty bit end of the bowl) is too soggy, its not going to burn well. Relighting it will give you a wet, hot and harsh smoke, ruining the experience at the end of it. Try loading the pipe a little less (or even half the bowl), so you don't run into the same problem next time. If it does happen again - then you may be sucking down too hard causing excessive moisture to condense in the bottom part of the bowl. Either slow down the puffing (sip, don't suck) - or toss the soggy dottle and accept it as a loss of baccy.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Well, just finished up my last science test ever... hopefully. The bio portion of my dual degree is officially done and to be honest, I'm pretty happy. I still have a semester of finance stuff to wrap up, but after slogging through a 4 hour biochemistry test... I think I can handle it. 

I'd smoke my pipe if I wasn't running on no sleep... looking forward to being able to relax with a bowl soon(tm).


Edit - and Thil, man I forgot all about asking about the lung. Scary stuff dude! I'm glad you knew what was up and wasn't a dumbass like me and waited a whole week.


----------



## Silky01

I know how you feel; we just had our last official written test; a couple of practicals and a few online quizes and I'll be off on rotations. Just have to get past those national boards which frankly is scarring the sh*t outta me right now.


----------



## Alyks

perogee said:


> I have been lucky so far, have not gotten hit with any taxes. I would suggest checking 4noggins, they seem pretty good (admittedly, I have only gotten one delivery from them so far).


They're very good. I've had many deliveries and not once have I gotten hit with taxes of any kind. 4noggins: :tu


----------



## Thillium

JacksonCognac said:


> Well, just finished up my last science test ever... hopefully. The bio portion of my dual degree is officially done and to be honest, I'm pretty happy. I still have a semester of finance stuff to wrap up, but after slogging through a 4 hour biochemistry test... I think I can handle it.
> 
> I'd smoke my pipe if I wasn't running on no sleep... looking forward to being able to relax with a bowl soon(tm).
> 
> Edit - and Thil, man I forgot all about asking about the lung. Scary stuff dude! I'm glad you knew what was up and wasn't a dumbass like me and waited a whole week.


haha all is chill man, yeah it was, but I'm pretty good at taking real short shallow breaths, I just don't understand how you coulda done it for a whole week! I mean 5 hours was good for me . I'm just waiting another week and then I gotta get some everclear to do that salt stuff to both my pipes...I haven't cleaned them out using the alcohol and salt trick since I've bought both back in Feb? So I can't wait til I see the results


----------



## Ultravox

Back at uni for my last term of the year after a month-long 'Easter' break. One exam in a month and a half and nothing else. Oh! what is a guy to do?


----------



## Infin1ty

Alyks said:


> They're very good. I've had many deliveries and not once have I gotten hit with taxes of any kind. 4noggins: :tu


Agreed, 4Noggins is probably my favorite place to shop online when it comes to to pipe tobacco. The owner is a great guy and he will take care of you.


----------



## CigarGal

Infin1ty said:


> Agreed, 4Noggins is probably my favorite place to shop online when it comes to to pipe tobacco. The owner is a great guy and he will take care of you.


I just received a recent order from 4noggins and it arrived in about three days! No one ships that fast(Sweet Maria's Coffee, maybe) From Vermont to Cali is pretty fast. Richard is a great guy. He always remembers me and puts a little extra something in the box.


----------



## weetone

I'm glad to hear so many good things about 4noggins, because they're one of the few who are willing to make things work shipping to Canada!


----------



## dls

JacksonCognac said:


> Well, just finished up my last science test ever... hopefully. The bio portion of my *dual degree* is officially done and to be honest, I'm pretty happy. I still have a semester of finance stuff to wrap up, but after slogging through a 4 hour biochemistry test... I think I can handle it.


Overachiever.

:tuFly-by one liners!


----------



## Guest

I wish my wife would learn how to DRIVE!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Root said:


> I wish my wife would learn how to DRIVE!


Don't feel bad. My brother's wife just got her fourth speeding ticket.

Anybody else having a problem with these mean-assed gnats this year? They were here for two weeks last year and I expect it'll be the same this year, thank god. Its easier to deal with a swarm of flies than those biting little bastards


----------



## weetone

Not yet, hasn't got warm enough here for anything to hatch, but I expect they will in full force, cause we got a bunch of rain last week so there's lots of sitting water...


----------



## Guest

Mad Hatter said:


> Don't feel bad. My brother's wife just got her fourth speeding ticket.
> 
> Anybody else having a problem with these mean-assed gnats this year? They were here for two weeks last year and I expect it'll be the same this year, thank god. Its easier to deal with a swarm of flies than those biting little bastards


Its just that every few years she had to prove that thinking is overrated. Nothing major so far  thank god but its to the point that i can't get the idea of being aware of your surrounding in car into her head. She just hits crap and does damge that we don't need.. This morning she ran over a boulder on the edge of our parking, broke something in the transmission and nearly amost took out the oil pan. I just don't understand how when you hit something and then think rock, you don't stop. And then when you do stop, you back up, to do more damge instead of getting your husband, who is not 40 feet away in the apartment, to jack the car and take the rock out.

Good woman but just can't think in a car to save her life.

Sucks deeply because we close on our house next Wed and this shoots our plans of a really nice date afterward all to hell.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Root said:


> Its just that every few years she had to prove that thinking is overrated. Nothing major so far thank god but its to the point that i can't get the idea of being aware of your surrounding in car into her head. She just hits crap and does damge that we don't need.. This morning she ran over a boulder on the edge of our parking, broke something in the transmission and nearly amost took out the oil pan. I just don't understand how when you hit something and then think rock, you don't stop. And then when you do stop, you back up, to do more damge instead of getting your husband, who is not 40 feet away in the apartment, to jack the car and take the rock out.
> 
> Good woman but just can't think in a car to save her life.
> 
> Sucks deeply because we close on our house next Wed and this shoots our plans of a really nice date afterward all to hell.


I know how you feel brother. Its like my kid brother. I could have the the whole floorboard of my truck stuffed up to the windows with twinkies, mushrooms, dog treats.... anything, and he'll get in and trample them to dust or mush and never even realize they were there  Thank god he's more attentive as a driver........ kinda


----------



## weetone

Ha, sounds like my sister...at least she doesn't drive my car.


----------



## BigKev77

Mad Hatter said:


> Anybody else having a problem with these mean-assed gnats this year? They were here for two weeks last year and I expect it'll be the same this year, thank god. Its easier to deal with a swarm of flies than those biting little bastards


The gnats here in central Arkansas are really bad. they have been around her at least a month. A mild winter and super wet spring has promised us one heck of a bug season. I am scared to ride my Harley without the windshield, afraid i'll get knocked off. I thought the teradactyl was extinct.


----------



## Mad Hatter

bigkev77 said:


> The gnats here in central Arkansas are really bad. they have been around her at least a month. A mild winter and super wet spring has promised us one heck of a bug season. I am scared to ride my Harley without the windshield, afraid i'll get knocked off. I thought the teradactyl was extinct.


My favorites were always the big juicy ones that feel like a paintball hitting you at 60mph :r


----------



## Kayak_Rat

bigkev77 said:


> The gnats here in central Arkansas are really bad. they have been around her at least a month. A mild winter and super wet spring has promised us one heck of a bug season. I am scared to ride my Harley without the windshield, afraid i'll get knocked off. I thought the teradactyl was extinct.


They haven't got too bad up here yet, but with all the rain, we have mosquitoes the size of a small albatross. gotta keep the grass short so the ground can dry out.

OT: How long have you been in Ark Kev? You need to make it up to our NW corner for a few pipes with the local group.


----------



## fireman43

Friggin gnats. We get em here on the coast every spring and they usually hang around all summer. Them and the damned yellow flies, which are mean little bastards with a hell of a bite. The gnats are a pain in the a$$, aggravating little f'ers, but don't bite like the rest of the bugs here do. I haven't seen too many mosquitos yet, but with all this rain we're getting today, they'll be out in force next week.


----------



## Mad Hatter

fireman43 said:


> Friggin gnats. We get em here on the coast every spring and they usually hang around all summer. Them and the damned yellow flies, which are mean little bastards with a hell of a bite. The gnats are a pain in the a$$, aggravating little f'ers, but don't bite like the rest of the bugs here do. I haven't seen too many mosquitos yet, but with all this rain we're getting today, they'll be out in force next week.


Those yellow flies might be what I'm talking about. They just showed up here in the last few years and nobody knows what to call them exactly. They're about the size of a fruit fly. They buzz around your head, fly in your mouth and up your nose and they leave a helluva welt for a few days when they bite. Mean little cocksuckers


----------



## IHT

what the f*ck happend here??
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=154955


----------



## Guest

IHT said:


> what the f*ck happend here??
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=154955


Don't know. Hi Greg, hows the wife doing.


----------



## IHT

Root said:


> Don't know. Hi Greg, hows the wife doing.


hey james.
she's doin' the same. really struggling with attempting to go back to work, although she can barely stand for an hour (how she'll make it 12 hours, 3 days in a row, i dont' know). we're now dealing with some stupidphuck of a rehab doctor who is obviously slow on putting in his paperwork, as she hasn't been paid her short term disability since the first days of April.
i just got back from texas on friday night, very long day, dealing with flight cancellations, then other flights being late, then lost luggage....
then i notice that topic and can't believe the bullshit spewed from someone who's obviously lost his mind... :r

ah well.


----------



## DubintheDam

IHT said:


> hey james.
> she's doin' the same. really struggling with attempting to go back to work, although she can barely stand for an hour (how she'll make it 12 hours, 3 days in a row, i dont' know). we're now dealing with some stupidphuck of a rehab doctor who is obviously slow on putting in his paperwork, as she hasn't been paid her short term disability since the first days of April.
> i just got back from texas on friday night, very long day, dealing with flight cancellations, then other flights being late, then lost luggage....
> then i notice that topic and can't believe the bullshit spewed from someone who's obviously lost his mind... :r
> 
> ah well.


Sounds like you're having a rough patch Greg...hope the other half gets well soon. Ref: what the hell happened! ...me too! they lost me...I think some of our honored members have been adding a little extra into their bowls....dub


----------



## Guest

IHT said:


> hey james.
> she's doin' the same. really struggling with attempting to go back to work, although she can barely stand for an hour (how she'll make it 12 hours, 3 days in a row, i dont' know). we're now dealing with some stupidphuck of a rehab doctor who is obviously slow on putting in his paperwork, as she hasn't been paid her short term disability since the first days of April.
> i just got back from texas on friday night, very long day, dealing with flight cancellations, then other flights being late, then lost luggage....
> then i notice that topic and can't believe the bullshit spewed from someone who's obviously lost his mind... :r
> 
> ah well.


That stinks, i was hoping for some improvement because i know that has to be pretty hard on all of you. Just know i was thinking about ya'll and still hope for the best. And most Docs sux ass with any kind of paper work these days it seems.

Speaking of losing one's mind; i'm sure i did last Sat. night after the pipe show cause once i shut my eyes to sleep i was still seeing thousands and thousands of pipes, it just wouldn't end. Not a bad dream but!


----------



## kheffelf

IHT said:


> what the f*ck happend here??
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=154955


I don't know, I stood up for you in a post, then all of a sudden I'm the bad guy, then us pipe smokers are being called elitist. Was pretty interesting to watch the turn of events and then they closed it so we couldn't respond to their opinions. It's funny that a pipe forum topic gets closed because of mods and their opinions.


----------



## icehog3

kheffelf said:


> I don't know, I stood up for you in a post, then all of a sudden I'm the bad guy, then us pipe smokers are being called elitist. Was pretty interesting to watch the turn of events and then they closed it so we couldn't respond to their opinions. It's funny that a pipe forum topic gets closed because of mods and their opinions.


The thread getting closed had little to do with anyone sticking up for Greg, but for the jabs that were taken at him subtely. Might wanna get your facts straight before you discern why the thread got closed.


----------



## ultramag

IHT said:


> what the f*ck happend here??
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=154955


SSDD my brother. :2:2


----------



## BigKev77

Kayak_Rat said:


> They haven't got too bad up here yet, but with all the rain, we have mosquitoes the size of a small albatross. gotta keep the grass short so the ground can dry out.
> 
> OT: How long have you been in Ark Kev? You need to make it up to our NW corner for a few pipes with the local group.


Been here all my life. I went to school up in Fayetteville, but haven't been up there in about 5 years. I may have to plan a trip up there and have a bowl with the NWA smokers.


----------



## Mad Hatter

icehog3 said:


> The thread getting closed had little to do with anyone sticking up for Greg, but for the jabs that were taken at him subtely. Might wanna get your facts straight before you discern why the thread got closed.


I hope nobody took what I said as having anything negative to do with Greg. Matter of fact, we didn't have much name calling, tit-for-tat, etc until just shortly before Greg stepped down. If you took it that way Greg, no sweat. Definitely was NOT a jab at you and I think the friends I have here in the pipe forum who post and read regularly know what I was talking about. Maybe I should have posted that in the open thread but seeing its a recent problem I see it as being linked to the fact that we no longer have IHT-Supermod


----------



## tzilt

Everyone get their economic stimulus check yet? What are you going to get? Besides regular unleaded I mean. Anyone buying any pipes that they normally couldn't afford? I am thinking of getting a few pipe books but no pipes. (except for the one that slow-triathlete subsidized for me. )


----------



## IHT

icehog3 said:


> for the *jabs* that were taken at him subtely....


jab*s*??
maybe i need to re-read that thing. i only saw 1, from someone i ignore anyway and only read it because i was told via PM that there was a topic over here about me and that i should read. i didn't feel there was anything worth replying to...
----

doyle, you and your jokes... bad boy, bad, bad, bad. p



Mad Hatter said:


> I hope nobody took what I said as having anything negative to do with Greg. Matter of fact, we didn't have much name calling, tit-for-tat, etc until just shortly before Greg stepped down. If you took it that way Greg, no sweat. Definitely was NOT a jab at you


nope, didn't take anything you said as being negative. 
for the record, i think the person we're talking about is MCS. i got a few PMs about his post, didn't feel the need to stoop to his level and let it be. few days later, i'm flying home (cancelled flights, late flights, lost luggage) and i see that it was closed for some unknown reason (not that i care - other than some wrong comments by a mod about "psuedo-elitism" and "what CS is about", etc, etc).

btw - i was given way too much credit for secretarial duties. i'm not, never have been, never will be, a "super-mod". the members of the pipe forum made it the great place to hang out, the helpful, friendly atmosphere of what CS was first built upon, and what was a safe haven from the rest of the board that is now the exact thing CS was hoping to NOT be like. (but we're elitists and mean??? :r)


----------



## RJpuffs

tzilt said:


> Everyone get their economic stimulus check yet? What are you going to get? Besides regular unleaded I mean. Anyone buying any pipes that they normally couldn't afford? I am thinking of getting a few pipe books but no pipes. (except for the one that slow-triathlete subsidized for me. )


Well that depends, nothing if the wife beats me to the mailbox (and boy, does she check it every hour). On the other hand (or foot), if I get my grubby paws on it first - smokingpipes, here I come. Starting to build a "cellar" with the intention of aging some of the good stuff, would bring a nice mound of leaf with that check p


----------



## tzilt

RJpuffs said:


> Starting to build a "cellar" with the intention of aging some of the good stuff, would bring a nice mound of leaf with that check p


You'd hit the free shipping level for sure!

Someday I will start a cellar, someday after I am clever enough not to open every tin that comes my way.


----------



## kheffelf

icehog3 said:


> The thread getting closed had little to do with anyone sticking up for Greg, but for the jabs that were taken at him subtely. Might wanna get your facts straight before you discern why the thread got closed.


Here is what bothered me in the thread Tom, I see a post that should not be in a thread talking about the positive things someone does for this community and I mention something about it. To be honest, I have no idea if Greg and MCS made up or not at the time, so I question the post. Then I'm the one who shouldn't have posted anything, according to another post in the thread. So I guess sticking up for a member is now according to moderating a bad thing now, and dissing a member in a thread is ok. Sorry, but that is the way I took that. Then somehow in that thread another moderator decides to take out his anger in the pipe forum, by calling us elitist and that we aren't a positive influence on cs. So, two members who don't contribute to the pipe forum caused the most trouble in the thread. I'm not questioning the closing of the thread because I could see that turning for the worse, it might be how the other thread turns out. Dustin this isn't meant as an open attack on the boards, I have always liked you and we do seem to get along when it comes to films, but you openly attacked members of the pipe forum including me with your comments. I have always been a fan of how the pipe forums were ran. Mostly thoughtful post, but there was some fun post as well. Yes, it is a little different than other areas on the board, but if you started reading a little bit it isn't to hard to figure out how to post in the pipe forum, basically the only thing looked down upon was post whoring.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

kheffelf said:


> Dustin this isn't meant as an open attack on the boards, I have always liked you and we do seem to get along when it comes to films, but you openly attacked members of the pipe forum including me with your comments.


I'm sorry you feel that bro, it really does make me sad in all seriousness. I don't feel I "attacked" anyone.

I tried to express my feelings as best as I could and repeatedly stated I was referring to a very select "few" members and not the Pipe Community in general. Apparently I failed at making that clear.

I still stand by my feeling that those few members are vehemently psuedo-elitist when making posts outside of the Pipe Forum.

I'm going to try and refrain from posting on this topic further as I really do respect what the Pipe guys do down here.


----------



## RJpuffs

tzilt said:


> You'd hit the free shipping level for sure!
> 
> Someday I will start a cellar, someday after I am clever enough not to open every tin that comes my way.


Free shipping! With that check - I'd have a dedicated UPS truck making that delivery :chk


----------



## Mad Hatter

tzilt said:


> Everyone get their economic stimulus check yet? What are you going to get? Besides regular unleaded I mean. Anyone buying any pipes that they normally couldn't afford? I am thinking of getting a few pipe books but no pipes. (except for the one that slow-triathlete subsidized for me. )


Diesel fuel :tu


----------



## Guest

tzilt said:


> Everyone get their economic stimulus check yet? What are you going to get? Besides regular unleaded I mean. Anyone buying any pipes that they normally couldn't afford? I am thinking of getting a few pipe books but no pipes. (except for the one that slow-triathlete subsidized for me. )


 Different kinds of pipes and pans = Car repair


----------



## fireman43

tzilt said:


> Everyone get their economic stimulus check yet? What are you going to get? Besides regular unleaded I mean. Anyone buying any pipes that they normally couldn't afford? I am thinking of getting a few pipe books but no pipes. (except for the one that slow-triathlete subsidized for me. )


Mostly bills. Maybe if I am really lucky (highly doubtful) I will have enough to pick up a pipe or some tobacco. Between kids needing something constantly and bills, there isn't a whole lot of extra if any. LOL


----------



## Thillium

tzilt said:


> Everyone get their economic stimulus check yet? What are you going to get? Besides regular unleaded I mean. Anyone buying any pipes that they normally couldn't afford? I am thinking of getting a few pipe books but no pipes. (except for the one that slow-triathlete subsidized for me. )


More tobacco, I've come to the addiction of buying tins but not smoking them:ss and just collecting them haha. I might buy a meer with my check I haven't decided yet.


----------



## tzilt

Mad Hatter said:


> Diesel fuel :tu


Biowilly?



Root said:


> Different kinds of pipes and pans = Car repair





fireman43 said:


> Mostly bills. Maybe if I am really lucky (highly doubtful) I will have enough to pick up a pipe or some tobacco. Between kids needing something constantly and bills, there isn't a whole lot of extra if any. LOL


Yeah we should really save ours but too late, needed a new computer first and foremost, and then a trip to the vet for 2 cats (something that is pretty easy to keep putting off.)


----------



## icehog3

kheffelf said:


> Here is what bothered me in the thread Tom, I see a post that should not be in a thread talking about the positive things someone does for this community and I mention something about it.


Hi Kyle...I just used your post as a jumping off point to illustrate that that thread went downhill, IMO, due to the comment you are referring to...a totally unnecessary comment by a "non-pipe" guy meant to stir the pot, again IMO. I want to keep "hands off" the pipe forum as much as possible, and just wanted people to know that the thread was closed more because of the comment you referred to, and not so mich what was said by the pipe guys.


----------



## BigKev77

CRAP!!!!! guys if your panties are in a bunch PM each other about it. Leave it out of the "open thread" just let it die!!!!!


----------



## kheffelf

bigkev77 said:


> CRAP!!!!! guys if your panties are in a bunch PM each other about it. Leave it out of the "open thread" just let it die!!!!!


Very unnecessary, open thread is basically just a banter thread so who is it for you to tell me that I can't post in it.


----------



## Dux

kheffelf said:


> Very unnecessary, open thread is basically just a banter thread so who is it for you to tell me that I can't post in it.


Wow!!


----------



## kheffelf

Dux said:


> Wow!!


Sorry it may have been out of line, but I just didn't like his tone, especially with what has been going on lately.


----------



## BigKev77

kheffelf said:


> Very unnecessary, open thread is basically just a banter thread so who is it for you to tell me that I can't post in it.


kheffelf PM sent


----------



## Dux

kheffelf said:


> Sorry it may have been out of line, but I just didn't like his tone, especially with what has been going on lately.


Sorry I didnt get to finish my thought since I had to take a client call. 
I guess I will send it in a PM rather than post it here..


----------



## Pablo

IHT said:


> what the f*ck happend here??
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=154955


I closed it because it had gotten so far off subject, and was turning into a pissing match. To be honest, I smiled as I closed it as I was thinking it was exactly what you would have wanted done. Obviously I was wrong.

My take was that someone took a sarcastic shot at you in a thread that was thanking you for everything that you have done here. From that point it seemed to go downhill. My bad for closing it.

Obviously I have spent far too much time in the horrible nether regions of Club Stogie that are outside the pipe forum.


----------



## cigar_040

Bored as hell, Nothing on TV, wife is finally sleeping again, my laptop is wigging out, it's a 15minute hike to the deck here at the hospital to smoke a bowl.....

other than that.......all is good !


----------



## IHT

pds said:


> I closed it because it had gotten so far off subject, and was turning into a pissing match. To be honest, I smiled as I closed it as I was thinking it was exactly what you would have wanted done. Obviously I was wrong.


nah, it's cool, i just didn't know what the hell happened. 
doyle made a joke of a topic after i got off the phone with him, we were planning on meeting up in Texas while i was down there. a couple days later, got a few PMs about comments made to me by someone (MCS in this instance). i didn't know about the topic at that time, but checked it out, it wasn't worth my replying to him about.
fast forward to friday when i try to fly home, when i finally get home, i have more PMs about what's going on, and i only thought it was about what he said... then i checked and saw it was closed. didn't know why (don't care). just odd.



> My take was that someone took a sarcastic shot at you in a thread that was thanking you for everything that you have done here. From that point it seemed to go downhill. My bad for closing it.


good call for closing it. tom explained on the phone today what happened, i was clueless.



> Obviously I have spent far too much time in the horrible nether regions of Club Stogie that are outside the pipe forum.


indeed.


----------



## BigKev77

tzilt said:


> Everyone get their economic stimulus check yet? What are you going to get? Besides regular unleaded I mean. Anyone buying any pipes that they normally couldn't afford? I am thinking of getting a few pipe books but no pipes. (except for the one that slow-triathlete subsidized for me. )


I am going to try to get a few tins with it. they did say to put it back in the economy so i am not spending it wisley. Maybe stock up Escudo, I am running low. Think I am gonna buy some new grips and hwy pegs for the old scooter. Might as well enjoy it.:tu


----------



## IHT

not gonna get a stimulus check until i PAY them first.


----------



## Da Klugs

I found a few pipes on my office shelf cleaning up today. Maybe I'll try a bowl or 2 during the game tonight.


----------



## tzilt

IHT said:


> not gonna get a stimulus check until i PAY them first.


I guess the saying is true, you gotta spend money to make money.


----------



## RJpuffs

bigkev77 said:


> I am going to try to get a few tins with it. they did say to put it back in the economy so i am not spending it wisley. Maybe stock up Escudo, I am running low. Think I am gonna buy some new grips and hwy pegs for the old scooter. Might as well enjoy it.:tu


Oooooo Escudo. Ordered me 5 tins after you hit me with the samples p

Problem now is what to do with my newly forming "cellar", I have tins laying all over the place. Wife messes with me by randomly moving my stuff around the room, this morning I find inkjet toner cartridges where the FVF tins used to be. Tins were where the printer paper was supposed to be. I never found the paper.

And whats with the square/rectangular tins, they keep sliding off so you can't stack them safely. Round tins seem much more stable. May be a topic suitable for its own thread.


----------



## BigKev77

RJpuffs said:


> Oooooo Escudo. Ordered me 5 tins after you hit me with the samples p
> 
> Problem now is what to do with my newly forming "cellar", I have tins laying all over the place. Wife messes with me by randomly moving my stuff around the room, this morning I find inkjet toner cartridges where the FVF tins used to be. Tins were where the printer paper was supposed to be. I never found the paper.
> 
> And whats with the square/rectangular tins, they keep sliding off so you can't stack them safely. Round tins seem much more stable. May be a topic suitable for its own thread.


Glad you liked it. I use a big rubbermaid container to keep mine. You can put it anywhere so it is out of the way. I am with you on the rectangle tins. I have my open tins on my desk and one bump they go sliding.


----------



## Mad Hatter

tzilt said:


> Biowilly?
> 
> We don't have biodiesel here, but my post was a half-hearted joke.......... My money always gets mixed around between paying bills, filling the tanks, paying wages, maintenance, etc. The only time anything is mine is when there is a little extra in the pot and nothing too demanding on the horizon. This year is especially hard because I'm down to much shorter work days. Sooooooooooo, although I'd love to say it is all mine it'll go into the mix and from there, who knows...........


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> hey james.
> she's doin' the same. really struggling with attempting to go back to work, although she can barely stand for an hour (how she'll make it 12 hours, 3 days in a row, i dont' know). we're now dealing with some stupidphuck of a rehab doctor who is obviously slow on putting in his paperwork, as she hasn't been paid her short term disability since the first days of April.
> i just got back from texas on friday night, very long day, dealing with flight cancellations, then other flights being late, then lost luggage....
> then i notice that topic and can't believe the bullshit spewed from someone who's obviously lost his mind... :r
> 
> ah well.


Sorry to hear the wife hasn't gotten any further than she has. Sure sounds like they plan on dragging her through all sorts of crap. It funny ....  ..... how shammers playing up a problem get taken seriously but people who are tough enough to push on and function under extreme pain get looked at like the fakers. That's one downside of company provided medical insurance. I hope it takes a turn for the better soon.


----------



## IHT

hope so, too. they cut off short term disability as well (again) because the Drs haven't forwarded any more info on her condition. it's been a month+ since she got paid last. but we're good to go. :tu
i just hope she has surgery and we're done with it.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I saw the doc today to get a referal to the surgeon. The last steroid shot has been wearing off and totally crashed today. Its time to take the plunge before I lose my ass and get stuck with it for good. Fuel alone is running me over 15% now


----------



## Thillium

Awesome day today, bought 2 more tins Sunset Breeze and Irish Oak *another for smoking!* then a 20 dollar bargin bin pipe but at the other B&M store they gave me a free silver sterling Peterson pipe!!!!:ss:ss:ss Pics to come tomorrow!


Plus I finally wrapped up both my court cases thank heaven's
and now was my first motorcycle class today! 
Tomorrow we start driving them around! 
I'll post some pics of my riding gear tomorrow as well!


----------



## Bridges

Thillium said:


> Awesome day today, bought 2 more tins Sunset Breeze and Irish Oak *another for smoking!* then a 20 dollar bargin bin pipe but at the other B&M store they gave me a free silver sterling Peterson pipe!!!!:ss:ss:ss Pics to come tomorrow!
> 
> Plus I finally wrapped up both my court cases thank heaven's
> and now was my first motorcycle class today!
> Tomorrow we start driving them around!
> I'll post some pics of my riding gear tomorrow as well!


Nice! I just picked up a new Peterson today as well and a tin of Frog Morton to go with it. Didn't get a chance to smoke it though cuz I made a noob mistake of smoking a full strength cigar on an empty stomache.u There's always tomorrow though.


----------



## kheffelf

I'm going to be heading to Boswell's next week with a buddy of mine before he gets married. Should be a fun trip. Might be harding only limiting myself to one pipe purchase.


----------



## CigarGal

I was sick for three days and I come back and missed all the fun. Didn't even get to join in on the mud wrestling. I haven't had a chance to dig deep and see what started it all, but I hope no one was hurt. And I hope I didn't start it with the clown picture I posted-it was just in fun, Greg. I think you are the best.

This forum has a good balance between serious, helpful posts and the occasional silliness-I hope we can maintain it. I will try to keep silly pictures in the open thread...I just learned how to find silly pictures so it is hard not to post them ALL OVER!!!!

Okay, enough talk. I need to go lie down again(uggh flu!)


----------



## fireman43

CigarGal said:


> I was sick for three days and I come back and missed all the fun. Didn't even get to join in on the mud wrestling. I haven't had a chance to dig deep and see what started it all, but I hope no one was hurt. And I hope I didn't start it with the clown picture I posted-it was just in fun, Greg. I think you are the best.
> 
> This forum has a good balance between serious, helpful posts and the occasional silliness-I hope we can maintain it. I will try to keep silly pictures in the open thread...I just learned how to find silly pictures so it is hard not to post them ALL OVER!!!!
> 
> Okay, enough talk. I need to go lie down again(uggh flu!)


Get to feeling better soon Marianne. I thought the pic of Greg you posted was a fair likeness to be honest, and much friendlier looking than his avatar.:r I have a strong dislike for clowns though. Clowns and cherubs. I dunno, maybe I got scared by one at a young age and don't consciously remember. As far as the cherubs go...Dunno either, just always was standoffish about them.


----------



## tzilt

fireman43 said:


> Get to feeling better soon Marianne. I thought the pic of Greg you posted was a fair likeness to be honest, and much friendlier looking than his avatar.:r I have a strong dislike for clowns though. Clowns and cherubs. I dunno, maybe I got scared by one at a young age and don't consciously remember. As far as the cherubs go...Dunno either, just always was standoffish about them.


Do they cherub you the wrong way?


----------



## BigKev77

kheffelf said:


> I'm going to be heading to Boswell's next week with a buddy of mine before he gets married. Should be a fun trip. Might be harding only limiting myself to one pipe purchase.


That is a trip I would like to make. Take some pics. I have one Boswell, drilling is a little off but for the price it is a solid pipe.


----------



## IHT

CigarGal said:


> I was sick for three days and I come back and missed all the fun. Didn't even get to join in on the mud wrestling. I haven't had a chance to dig deep and see what started it all, but I hope no one was hurt. And I hope I didn't start it with the clown picture I posted-it was just in fun, Greg. I think you are the best.
> 
> This forum has a good balance between serious, helpful posts and the occasional silliness-I hope we can maintain it. I will try to keep silly pictures in the open thread...I just learned how to find silly pictures so it is hard not to post them ALL OVER!!!!
> 
> Okay, enough talk. I need to go lie down again(uggh flu!)


you didn' miss anything, marianne.
doyle made a joke topic, someone with a past history with me made some sarcastic remarks, which i ignored (after i was told of the topic because of that post)... the mods/admin felt it best to close the topic to keep people from making it any worse than it was - doing us a favor, basically.
i guess my comments a few months back and in the past about how we roll in the pipe forums has rubbed some ppl outside of the pipe forums the wrong way, and even kept new ppl from posting down here for some silly reason.  
i guess an animated gif for an avatar can scare ppl??

bottom line is: 1 person made some sarcastic remarks, some of my friends who knew they were sarcastic took offense... the thread got locked for the pipe smokers area to not have to attack 1 person.
that's it.

the other topic, a mod made a comment in the locked topic that some took offense to because it was too vague and generalized, making it seem like he was talking about all the pipe smokers, not just a couple. they didn't want to be rude and call someone out in public when they could do it privately.

hopefully the problem is solved.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Been out of "the mix"...posting that is, but it seems we've added a great bunch of "new contributors" to the Pipe Forums lately. I can't see why anyone interested in pipe smoking would want to stay away from this group. Everyone loyal to these Forums has been very knowledgeable and helpful during my brief tenure here.

Sorry to hear that you're no longer a Mod., Greg, but it's good to see that you're still posting!


----------



## CigarGal

Great! Let's get back to smokin' and talkin' about smokin':tu


----------



## IHT

Blake Lockhart said:


> I can't see why anyone interested in pipe smoking would want to stay away from this group. Everyone loyal to these Forums has been very knowledgeable and helpful during my brief tenure here.


i'm hearing that it's the vibe that *i* give off. seems i scare ppl away or make them feel like we're better than they are (based on my comments outside the pipe forum about how nice the pipe forums are). i see what they're saying, but it's the direct opposite intentions. 
i'm just sad that they lump the rest of you all in with me. again, i did not make the pipe forums what they are, i was the human spell-checker down here. guys like you, kheffelf, bonggoy, suorangeguy, smitty (and countless others who gave input)... the ones that coordinated things like the pipe, the NST, the lotto, the tobacco/bombs, etc. i have garnered way too much credit for all your hard work... then to (i'll say _accidentally_) label you all with me, the one who's obviously caused this rift between the pipe smokers and cigar smokers (some who want to smoke pipes), it's not fair.



> Sorry to hear that you're no longer a Mod., Greg, but it's good to see that you're still posting!


eh, it was what it is, so i've been told. personal decision. after all, it's just a cigar board, and maybe some ppl were right that i was taking this stuff too seriously and personal. while being a mod was personally rewarding, knowing i tried to help, i didn't do it for personal stuff. i could've helped without being a mod (but i lead by example), and that's how i posted (until i needed to post as a mod), which i was later told i was a moderator first....
posting? not much lately, been busy, so enjoy it while it lasts. :r not that reading what i type is enjoyable (it's obviously stressful to some).

btw - gonna smoke some peterson irish oak i got from ultramag on my drive home from work (thanks chad), in a Pipa Croci from papichulo. p


----------



## ultramag

Blake Lockhart said:


> Been out of "the mix"...posting that is, but it seems we've added a great bunch of "new contributors" to the Pipe Forums lately. I can't see why anyone interested in pipe smoking would want to stay away from this group. Everyone loyal to these Forums has been very knowledgeable and helpful during my brief tenure here.
> 
> Sorry to hear that you're no longer a Mod., Greg, but it's good to see that you're still posting!


Well said Dave, good to see you on here. :tu


----------



## Bridges

IHT said:


> i'm hearing that it's the vibe that *i* give off. seems i scare ppl away or make them feel like we're better than they are (based on my comments outside the pipe forum about how nice the pipe forums are). i see what they're saying, but it's the direct opposite intentions.
> i'm just sad that they lump the rest of you all in with me. again, i did not make the pipe forums what they are, i was the human spell-checker down here. guys like you, kheffelf, bonggoy, suorangeguy, smitty (and countless others who gave input)... the ones that coordinated things like the pipe, the NST, the lotto, the tobacco/bombs, etc. i have garnered way too much credit for all your hard work... then to (i'll say _accidentally_) label you all with me, the one who's obviously caused this rift between the pipe smokers and cigar smokers (some who want to smoke pipes), it's not fair.
> 
> eh, it was what it is, so i've been told. personal decision. after all, it's just a cigar board, and maybe some ppl were right that i was taking this stuff too seriously and personal. while being a mod was personally rewarding, knowing i tried to help, i didn't do it for personal stuff. i could've helped without being a mod (but i lead by example), and that's how i posted (until i needed to post as a mod), which i was later told i was a moderator first....
> posting? not much lately, been busy, so enjoy it while it lasts. :r not that reading what i type is enjoyable (it's obviously stressful to some).
> 
> btw - gonna smoke some peterson irish oak i got from ultramag on my drive home from work (thanks chad), in a Pipa Croci from papichulo. p


So who's the new pipe forum mod?


----------



## IHT

Bridges said:


> So who's the new pipe forum mod?


nobody is "assigned" the area as far as i know.
all the mods have the ability to moderate in any area on the board. contact one you know, or one you think will respond in a timely manner. croatan has been updating the "online cellar" topic. if it's an emergency, report the post, then all of them see it and follow the link to the problem. normally it's first one on the scene fixes the problem.


----------



## Da Klugs

Bridges said:


> So who's the new pipe forum mod?


You guys are pretty well behaved so not a alot of moderation is necessary. If you need any help or assistance in opening/closing/moving things feel free to PM me or any other mod. Croatan probably spends more time here than the rest of us so he might be a good goto for things that require the mod to have his head in the pipe game.


----------



## pnoon

Da Klugs said:


> You guys are pretty well behaved so not a alot of moderation is necessary. If you need any help or assistance in opening/closing/moving things feel free to PM me or any other mod. Croatan probably spends more time here than the rest of us so he might be a good goto for things that require the mod to have his head in the pipe game.


:tpd:
I'll be glad to help any way that I can.


----------



## croatan

Da Klugs said:


> Croatan probably spends more time here than the rest of us so he might be a good goto for things that require the mod to have his head in the gutter and/or bottle.


Someone call my name?


----------



## Mad Hatter

Da Klugs said:


> You guys are pretty well behaved so not a alot of moderation is necessary. If you need any help or assistance in opening/closing/moving things feel free to PM me or any other mod. Croatan probably spends more time here than the rest of us so he might be a good goto for things that require the mod to have his head in the pipe game.


Won't you kick your shoes off and stay for a while Klugs?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

croatan said:


> Someone call my name?


Go back to sleep. We will wake you if we need you.


----------



## perogee

IHT said:


> i'm hearing that it's the vibe that *i* give off. seems i scare ppl away or make them feel like we're better than they are


Well, just speaking for myself, I found that you always made the pipe forum very welcoming, one of the reasons I have spent so much time on here . Just my :2


----------



## IHT

thanks. i appreciate that.


----------



## kvm

IHT said:


> you didn' miss anything, marianne.
> doyle made a joke topic, someone with a past history with me made some sarcastic remarks, which i ignored (after i was told of the topic because of that post)... the mods/admin felt it best to close the topic to keep people from making it any worse than it was - doing us a favor, basically.
> i guess my comments a few months back and in the past about how we roll in the pipe forums has rubbed some ppl outside of the pipe forums the wrong way, and even kept new ppl from posting down here for some silly reason.
> i guess an animated gif for an avatar can scare ppl??
> 
> bottom line is: 1 person made some sarcastic remarks, some of my friends who knew they were sarcastic took offense... the thread got locked for the pipe smokers area to not have to attack 1 person.
> that's it.
> 
> the other topic, a mod made a comment in the locked topic that some took offense to because it was too vague and generalized, making it seem like he was talking about all the pipe smokers, not just a couple. they didn't want to be rude and call someone out in public when they could do it privately.
> 
> hopefully the problem is solved.


Been checking in but not posting much myself lately. Seems it's pretty much what I thought it was. BTW I haven't been scared of you since I installed a night light. Others might want to give it a try. :tu



Da Klugs said:


> You guys are pretty well behaved so not a alot of moderation is necessary. If you need any help or assistance in opening/closing/moving things feel free to PM me or any other mod. Croatan probably spends more time here than the rest of us so he might be a good goto for things that require the mod to have his head in the pipe game.


Don't drop your guard. All hell breaks loose in the cellar when the Mods are asleep.

All that aside I've been hitting cigars the last couple weeks but a bowl sounds really good. Maybe some of that problematic St James.


----------



## Guest

*Closing DAY!!!!*

:ss:chkp

I hope no :BS


----------



## physiognomy

I hope all is well with the pipe folk... I haven't been posting down here much lately as the warmer weather has me smoking more cigars. It is nice to finally be smoking some gifts from good friends, but I am missing having a bowl now and again. I decided to do something about that & packed my pipe with me last friday. Over weekend I was fishing/camping with my girlfriend on the Arkansas river and it was great to enjoy my cob waiting for the fish to bite... No luck in that department, but I really enjoyed being out in the air & watching the water rush by...


----------



## DubintheDam

physiognomy said:


> I hope all is well with the pipe folk... I haven't been posting down here much lately as the warmer weather has me smoking more cigars. It is nice to finally be smoking some gifts from good friends, but I am missing having a bowl now and again. I decided to do something about that & packed my pipe with me last friday. Over weekend I was fishing/camping with my girlfriend on the Arkansas river and it was great to enjoy my cob waiting for the fish to bite... No luck in that department, but I really enjoyed being out in the air & watching the water rush by...


thanks for posting the camping foto...wish I was there, looks great...I shall be getting the tent out soon myself.


----------



## cigar_040

perogee said:


> Well, just speaking for myself, I found that you always made the pipe forum very welcoming, one of the reasons I have spent so much time on here . Just my :2


I agree with that feeling !!!

Not much here going on today........wife is feeling better each day. Trying to catch up on some projects and housework here.

Hope everybody is having a good day.........


----------



## Thillium

Got my motorcycle license today!:tu

As a treat I went out and bought a meerschaum finally :ss:ss:ss

Pics will be up tonight with my other collections as well.


----------



## Bridges

Thillium said:


> Got my motorcycle license today!:tu
> 
> As a treat I went out and bought a meerschaum finally :ss:ss:ss
> 
> Pics will be up tonight with my other collections as well.


Nice! :tu

What kind of bike do you have?


----------



## Thillium

Bridges said:


> Nice! :tu
> 
> What kind of bike do you have?


96 Kawasaki Ninja. Its been in the shop for the past month because the mechanic can't remove his head from his :BS. If its not done by next week I'm picking the bike up as is and taking it somewhere else.


----------



## [OT] Loki

once i move to virgina i plan to get my licence and a bike


----------



## Bridges

Thillium said:


> 96 Kawasaki Ninja. Its been in the shop for the past month because the mechanic can't remove his head from his :BS. If its not done by next week I'm picking the bike up as is and taking it somewhere else.


Nice a sportbike. I still need to get my license but that's pretty far down the list at this point. I know what you mean with the mechanic though. I work at a used car lot and a lot of the cars we get need repair. Luckily we found a mechanic that doesn't jack us around but they're always out there. Be safe out there.:tu


----------



## tzilt

Root said:


> *Closing DAY!!!!*


Closing day as in buying a house closing day? How did it go?


----------



## Mad Hatter

Root said:


> *Closing DAY!!!!*
> 
> :ss:chkp
> 
> I hope no :BS


 How did I miss this post?


----------



## IHT

[OT] Loki said:


> once i move to virgina i plan to get my licence and a bike


i was already a ducati monster fan, but their new 696 is a very nice improvement on the classic.


----------



## Thillium

IHT said:


> i was already a ducati monster fan, but their new 696 is a very nice improvement on the classic.


Ducati's are nice bikes but i just don't like how they look, the naked/street fighter bike isn't what I like. I heard their dry clutches sound even funnier though! :tu

By the way. Pictures of the 3 new pipes.


----------



## Thillium

On another note, I forgot how much nicotine peterson pipe tobacco had in it and I smoked a bowl of Irish Oak yesterday, first bowl of the tin and it got my so sick I nearly puked! After that I had to ride out the 4-5 hour storm of nicotine coma-overdose -.-


----------



## Guest

tzilt said:


> Closing day as in buying a house closing day? How did it go?


Yup, The Root Family has a new pad 2 years 355 day from selling our last one.
It went well and was quick unlike the 3 closing we had on our first house. The house is another story, i'm thinking the old owners were not the handy type so i've got a butt load of stuff to get done in a month and a half before we move in..



Mad Hatter said:


> How did I miss this post?


Can't tell ya size 7 is as big as it goes.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Here's a good thread that doesn't get used enough

Kinda dead on here tonight. How's the weather treating everyone? It was cool and dreary here but yesterday afternoon the sun came out, the clouds went away. Next week I think the weather man was calling for rain more often than not. Alot of farmers here are bitching 'cause its almost June and they haven't got fields dry enough to plant.


----------



## Bridges

Mad Hatter said:


> Here's a good thread that doesn't get used enough
> 
> Kinda dead on here tonight. How's the weather treating everyone? It was cool and dreary here but yesterday afternoon the sun came out, the clouds went away. Next week I think the weather man was calling for rain more often than not. Alot of farmers here are bitching 'cause its almost June and they haven't got fields dry enough to plant.


It can't be good when we're talking about the weather. It's been nice in Colorado. Sun's shining and it's nice and warm but that can all change in a heartbeat. Out here they say, "If you don't like the weather, wait five minutes."


----------



## Mad Hatter

Bridges said:


> It can't be good when we're talking about the weather. It's been nice in Colorado. Sun's shining and it's nice and warm but that can all change in a heartbeat. Out here they say, "If you don't like the weather, wait five minutes."


I have a cousin in Colorado Springs. I've heard some stories about that wacky weather you've got. Is that caused by the mountains?


----------



## JacksonCognac

Hi guys... have not been smoking that much and consequently have not been posting as much. I started my summer job today and will be commuting with my father so it looks like the after work pipes that I planned to smoke on the ride home will not happen. Plus, it's already getting too hot for that sort of thing and I don't have any viable places to smoke indoors... my saving grace would be if the bar across the street allowed pipes but I'm not holding my breath. 

I've been spending the last couple evenings fishing on the Florida coast. I'm going for Snook and Pompano, but at this point I'd take anything with fins and a desire to fight as I've caught jack shit. I did see a manatee tonight tho... that was pretty cool.


----------



## Bridges

Mad Hatter said:


> I have a cousin in Colorado Springs. I've heard some stories about that wacky weather you've got. Is that caused by the mountains?


Yeah I think so. Most of the storms come from the west and the mountains mess with whether it will rain or snow in the mountains or on the plains.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Today was too cool for the work we had scheduled so my brother and I bought our fishing licenses and some tackle and went fishing most of the day at the lake with my uncle. We didn't catch much but it was a lot of fun and the first time I've been in 8 years.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Mad Hatter said:


> Today was too cool for the work we had scheduled so my brother and I bought our fishing licenses and some tackle and went fishing most of the day at the lake with my uncle. We didn't catch much but it was a lot of fun and the first time I've been in 8 years.


That is great. What were y'all fishing for? I'm definitely spending some time this weekend fishing... a great way to spend some time with friends and family.


----------



## Mad Hatter

JacksonCognac said:


> That is great. What were y'all fishing for? I'm definitely spending some time this weekend fishing... a great way to spend some time with friends and family.


We used nightcrawlers and corn for the most part so it was kinda whatever wants to bite. I tried some bass lures for an hour or so but couldn't get a hit on anything. My uncle wound up catching two carp, 8 & 9 pounds and almost a third one about the same size


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Some of you already know that I tried to quit cigarettes w/ Chantix about 4 months ago. Well I'm happy to say I'm "smoke free" and doing quite well with it. I also stopped smoking my pipes and cigars, during this time, cause I felt that it would help my initial goal. 

Well this weekend, I had my first smokes in 4 months...McClelland 2015 and Filmore. Both were a real treat for me and I totally enjoyed smoking again, but the latter had a real nicotine "kick" to it that I hadn't noticed before. With the cigarettes behind me, I'm looking forward to getting back to this pastime that I enjoy so much!

In my best George Costanza voice..."I'm back baby!!!"


----------



## Silky01

Blaylock said:


> Some of you already know that I tried to quit cigarettes w/ Chantix about 4 months ago. Well I'm happy to say I'm "smoke free" and doing quite well with it. I also stopped smoking my pipes and cigars, during this time, cause I felt that it would help my initial goal.
> 
> Well this weekend, I had my first smokes in 4 months...McClelland 2015 and Filmore. Both were a real treat for me and I totally enjoyed smoking again, but the latter had a real nicotine "kick" to it that I hadn't noticed before. With the cigarettes behind me, I'm looking forward to getting back to this pastime that I enjoy so much!
> 
> In my best George Costanza voice..."I'm back baby!!!"


Congrats on kicking the habit!!! Wish I could get my parents to stop the cigarettes. I wouldn't mind at all if my dad switched to cigars more often; I doubt I can get him into the pipe though. Really wish my mom would stop altogether. She's getting a cough that I hear everytime I'm on the phone with her.

On another side note; I just ran into another pipe smoker on my way to the barber. Only had a second or two to talk to him though. Saw him lighting up, and asked what he was smoking--Dunhill, Standard Mixture. I'm pretty sure he didn't think I knew what I was talking about, as he said afterwards "it's an english mixture." But then rolled off my tongue that I just had some PS Luxury Navy Flake, and asked him if he's tried Penzance or Squadron Leader. He said he hadn't but asked where to get it. Unfortunately, we don't have any B&M's around here I said, but he can get it online. He perked up then, realizing I knew what I was talking about. Had to leave him after that, but wish I had grabbed his name or address or something to be able to send him a sampler.

It just felt good running into another piper, as in the other thread (how many piper's do you know), I can say I only know myself as well.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Bumping up our Pipe Forum "banter" thread which I found hiding on page 2. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend. Spent most of the time recuperating from doing some well needed yard work...always a good reminder that I'm not getting any younger and that I probably need to get in better shape. 

Managed to enjoy a few bowls and attend the grill despite the hot humid weather and threatening thunderstorms. 

Weekends just "fly by" too quick! 

p


----------



## TheRealBonger

Didn't bring the pipe, but had a nice cigar at an air show on the ohio river. Saw an f-16 and stealth bomber (holy @*#!) those things are really cool . Also watched the 30th running of the thunder on the ohio. Hydroplane boat races are sweet with a good smoke. :tu


----------



## Silky01

Well, just spent my first day in the hospital as a 3rd year med student. Wow, wanted to pack my bags and go home, I was so confused. Gonna go over to a friend's house for dinner, light a pipe up later on, kick back, and start studying again....


----------



## Silky01

A little update from earlier; today was just made perfect; I've got a friend that lives in the area I'm doing rotations in, and she has a doctor uncle. She give me his number and I called to thank him for setting up the time for me to get started today. Turns out his a stogie guy himself, and he drove over and spent over an hour with me going thru what I did today, giving me tips and even giving me his old "clinical pearls" handbook that a lot of students create during their times. Wow! I just went thru the mind of a great doc! Of course I couldn't let him walk out the door without giving him a Padron 64 anni!


----------



## HoopleHead

uncballzer said:


> On another side note; I just ran into another pipe smoker on my way to the barber. Only had a second or two to talk to him though. Saw him lighting up, and asked what he was smoking--Dunhill, Standard Mixture. I'm pretty sure he didn't think I knew what I was talking about, as he said afterwards "it's an english mixture." But then rolled off my tongue that I just had some PS Luxury Navy Flake, and asked him if he's tried Penzance or Squadron Leader. He said he hadn't but asked where to get it. Unfortunately, we don't have any B&M's around here I said, but he can get it online. He perked up then, realizing I knew what I was talking about. Had to leave him after that, but wish I had grabbed his name or address or something to be able to send him a sampler.
> 
> It just felt good running into another piper, as in the other thread (how many piper's do you know), I can say I only know myself as well.


I have tried and tried to find a pipe-smoking friend locally. Went so far as to put a note on the community bulletin boards with a big picture of a pipe and asking any pipe smokers to call me. Went back to find other notes tacked on top selling goats or washing machines.

I always look into the park as I rumble by to see if anyone at all is there smoking a pipe or a cigar. Never.

Maybe it is I who should be sitting there just in case someone else comes by?

Looking forward to a great annual family reunion this weekend. If any of you are in the area 70 miles west of San Antonio this weekend, contact me and please join the festivities! Fun Fun Fun


----------



## IHT

i feel bad for breaking my vow of silence, but it's just to update some bud's on my wifes condition:
she's headed to surgery tomorrow morning (finally) to have spinal fusion. they are only taking out 2 discs (fusing 3 vertabrae), which will be L3/L4 and L4/L5. the L5/S1 disc that was torn is not being taken out, the other two were bulging. i guess they figure the other disc has healed in the past 6 months, who knows.

she'll be in the hospital at least until Saturday, maybe even thru Sunday morning.

due to being unable to work, she also lost her job (as a nurse in the same hospital), but was told they'll hire her back the second she's medically cleared to come back to work (and she should retain her seniority in the ranks - and they have yet to have someone want her shift, which is very odd).

who knows how long it'll take for her to recover. the nurses and neurosurgeon said the average time is 6 weeks, but could be as long as a year (or never).

other than that, things are going well. we just can't wait til she gets back to "normal" and not dependant on pain and nerve deadening meds - it's been a long 6+ months.

and, Dave (Blaylock), stop sniffing tins like they're dirty pink panties!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Truly sorry to hear about that Greg but glad she's in decent health and hopefully good spirits.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your fam.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*"Jim" !!!!!!*

Appreciate the update, Greg.

Wishing your wife a safe and successful surgery...she'll be in our thoughts and prayers.



IHT said:


> ...and, Dave (Blaylock), stop sniffing tins like they're dirty pink panties!


I think I got that under control now!


----------



## Silky01

Like these guys said, hopefully she'll only need that 6 weeks before she's doing cartwheels. She'll be in my prayers. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Cheeto

I already know the answer really, but please, someone point out the souls who know dunhill blends well to me. I have something for them p


----------



## Spongy

In response to some PMs regarding IHTs wife, here are some replies he's made on another board about this matter:



IHT said:


> just got home, it's 2;20am.
> 
> we were suppose to be first on the slab, got pushed back due to an emergency operation, then they had another big to do (kidney transplants) that pushed her back further.
> so, after getting there before noon, we sat around until 2:30pm before they took her back to be prepped for surgery.
> around 3pm, we head down for lunch cuz they just told us it would be an hour before they cleaned up the O.R. she was slated for. got down to the hours old lunch selection, got a text she was moving out in 10 minutes. scarfed down the cold food, got up there and she was still there, waiting.
> finally wheeled her away at 3:30-ish....
> we figured we'd wait around for the first update (they have a nurse who's sole job is to come around and update families in the waiting room).
> around 4:30 i asked what's going on... she went back and found out they had JUST done the insision!?
> we were told the operation may take as long as 5 hours... so, 4:30 + 5 hrs = 9:30 before she's done.
> 
> we were then told that in about 45 minutes the Doc would be out to tell us how it went (that was around 7pm). the thought was that we'd wait for that before we got dinner - didn't want to miss talking to him.
> 
> well, 9pm rolls around, almost on the dot, and here comes the doctor from a different hallway, and he walks right up to me and gives me the news that HE's done (but his interns are doing the closing up - which took another hour+).
> 
> they only removed 2 discs and fused the 3 adjoining vertabrae. all went as planned.
> 
> finally got to eat, then were back at the hospital by 10:15, which we were informed that she JUST came to recovery after being closed up. :shock:
> it must really take an hour....
> 
> i forgot when we finally got to see her, but it took a loooong while, i think it was after 11pm.
> 
> they had to wait to move her to a room for some reason, so we sat around for another hour. after a CT scan, they moved her to her room, and we got to chit-chat for a while, but we were all pretty beat.
> 
> it's now 2:30am, i'm tired, i need to do some stuff around the house (as it seems the soon-to-be 20 yr old can't keep an eye on the dogs) and go to bed.
> 
> OH.. my wife was laying on her right side!!! she hasn't been able to do that since December!! she says that her never pain is already gone - but that could be the drugs talking... i'm betting it's both.
> 
> oh, my damn temporary crown fell out while in the waiting room!! i have to wait until Tuesday (my appt date anyway) because this afternoon my dentist was off, and he's also off on Monday.





IHT said:


> i guess she bled a lot in the operation (and they have this funky bottle hanging out her back that collects more blood from the surgical site)...
> 
> they were talking about possibly doing a transfusion if she lost more blood.
> 
> i've never heard of a hemeglobin count before, but i guess if it gets below 8 they give you a transfusion - her's is 8.2... normal is 14.
> 
> i'm gonna roust the kids outta bed here in a bit (they stayed up all night playing games), then we're gonna head back.
> 
> i still need to buy fireworks for tonight.





IHT said:


> thanks everyone for the kind words, well wishes, prayers, etc. mostly for letting me have a channel to vent about this stuff.
> 
> got off the phone with her, she's not feeling good, not happy.
> one of those times when she's in a lot of pain, can't get comfy, etc. no matter what drugs they pump into her, she's not comfy at all.
> one of the times i'm glad i'm not sitting next to her, cuz there's nothing i could do to cheer her up other than be the recipient of her anger at the situation.
> 
> here's to fast healing and no more pain.
> 
> edit: thanks to Doug/Erratum for swinging by today and bringing my wife some Daisies (her fav). thanks, bro.





IHT said:


> just got back from todays outting...
> 
> she sat up, i helped her with her back brace, helped her stand up, she was still really wobbly... helped her sit in a chair...
> 
> she still lost more blood, so her hemeglobin level was 6. something, so they have her two units (however much a "unit" is) of blood today, transfusion... been doing that all day long, as it is a long/slow process i suppose.
> 
> she's feeling better, a lot of the puffiness that she had in her arms/legs has started to go down dramatically.
> 
> her incision is about 9" long, i'm guessing, with a nice hole about 1" away from it with a tube that drains the blood into a bulb...
> 
> she had two large nerves that were inflamed and caused all the pain, numbness, tingling in her right leg, and those are now going down and not causing problems.
> 
> i guess the Dr came in today and told her that they were surprised at how MUCH her vertabrae were compressing and causing all the nerve pain... they could see why nothing was helping. also that they had to "torque" her a great bit, which she says means, "they had to spread her vertabrae apart a lot to get space between the bones and nerves."
> 
> she's still in a lot of pain, the incision site is really tender, as it should be....
> 
> i don't know when she's be coming home, as she was only scheduled to be there until today, but now it may drag into as late as Tuesday?? :shock:





IHT said:


> just got home...
> 
> had to be given another unit of blood today.
> she still needs help standing up, can't walk yet (even with help)....
> 
> they are taking her "tube" out tomorrow (the tube that collects excess blood drainage from the area that was worked on).
> 
> looks like it may be tuesday or wednesday before they release her, depending on how she improves, etc.
> 
> a few years back, someone ripped out railing coming down the steps off, so i have to go buy and install new railing before she gets home.
> 
> in-laws have my son, and i'm quite sick of them being here and ****ing up the daily plans, to be blunt. seems we may be headed for a "discussion".... mainly her little sister, the princess. a couple days in a row now (since the princess has been here) they have not answered my calls and purposefully forgotten to call us back when we were all planning on meeting up, etc.
> i won't get into the specifics, just cuz i'll piss myself off even more, but twice now both my son and I have missed meals due to waiting for them. that's all i'm gonna say.





IHT said:


> been a long fuggin day again today.... sitting down to let the sweat dry.
> 
> got there early today, stayed until 2... helped with her "bird bath", change of clothes, potty detail, lunch eatin.... took a quick cell phone photo of her back to show how they cut right through the middle of her tattoo....
> 
> helped her shuffle to the sink so she could look at herself and her hair (5 day old bed-head).
> 
> they take out the blood collecting bulb tomorrow morning, may release her in the afternoon.
> 
> OH, she walked with a "walker" from one end of the area to the other (about 50 feet one way).
> 
> so, tonight, her mom/dad/sister and her kids all came back over and we cleaned house a good deal. going to make the spare bedroom her hangout until she gets more agile (our bed is rather high and this other one is low).
> 
> tomorrow is my step-sons 20th b-day, he's bitching cuz he has to watch my son in the morning (maybe even in the afternoon while i get her from the hospital)... he can just deal with it. all he does is sleep anyway, he won't miss anything.
> 
> it'll be a doozy tomorrow. i start off the day with a dental appt at 8:30, then who knows what the fluck is gonna happen. i'm suppose to interview 2 guys for a position on my team, but it may not be there for that and my "boss" will have to do it (bah, can't stand that job anyway). wife comes first, though.
> 
> good news, from a strange place:
> _MY MOM..._ you'd have to know her to understand... she's offering to pay for my son to go to "kindercare" until school starts for 3-days a week like he use to go (until my wife got hurt and we couldn't afford it). this will help him get out of her (our) hair and have some interaction with other kids (we have no kids that play in our neighborhood - none that we want him to play with, anyway). that's pretty damn cool.





IHT said:


> she's home, sleeping in a hazy shade of narcotics and muscle relaxers.
> 
> after the 45 minute drive, which was tiring enough... she made it up the first flight of stairs (garage to kitchen), then had to stop and sit down for 10 minutes in the living room.... finally she made it up the steps from the living room to the bedroom floor (split level). it took a while, but she's home... looks like i will be home as well to help her, maybe have to take off the rest of the week... i don't know yet.


Hope this all fits.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Great to hear she had a successful surgery and is on the way to a complete recovery.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Silky01

Thank you for the update! It's good to hear that she's finally back at home and this is finally going to be over with.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Someone should tell him to buy her an E-Z-Grabber so she won't be as tempted to bend until she's allowed to.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Well as some of you know I had a spinal fusion done one July 3rd and so I'm not working at the moment but my youngest brother who drives a truck during the week these days offered to fill in for me for my weekend jobs during my downtime. Of course I intended to pay him for the work but today he tells me that its only fair that he works off the money he owes me, money he borrowed from me personally and not from the business account. It will amount to about 8 days work or 4 weekends. In mere moments that little PAD voice in the back of my mind says "Hey Joe, that's your money. Spend it. Have a good time. You deserve it. Look at all those beautiful pipes calling your name!" 

What a dilemna. Do I go ahead and spend what would have been paid out in wages or do I just leave it in the bank. Its so easy for that little voice to lead me astray and its so easy to not know when to say when. Here's one calling to me now. What do I do?


----------



## Spongy

Mad Hatter said:


> Well as some of you know I had a spinal fusion done one July 3rd...


I had heard.
What disc(s)/how many vertabrae? Did they give you a timetable when you'd be back to work? Can you tell if it's helped relieve the pain/problem yet or not?


----------



## Silky01

Hope the surgery went well. Pain killers are great! Hopefully you won't be out too long.
As for the money, I'd say treat yourself to a new pipe and a little baccy; a new pipe never hurt anything :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter

Spongy said:


> I had heard.
> What disc(s)/how many vertabrae? Did they give you a timetable when you'd be back to work? Can you tell if it's helped relieve the pain/problem yet or not?


They removed the disc and did the fusion on the L-4, L-5 and S-1. I woke up in post-op with a big smile on my face despite everything. I hadn't felt genuinely happy in a long time. It was non-invasive so I've only got like 4 inch long incisions within a handspace on my low back. The doc said recovery would be much quicker than the older style surgery. I feel loads better but when I lie down I get some screaming sciatica which has gotten worse as the stiffness from the operation has gone away. I'm sure it will get better before long but in the meantime at least I have some peace of mind. Aside from that I've been walking since the day after surgery. After 3 or 4 days I could walk normally, just not for more than 20 minutes at a time and not too many of these during the day..... mostly just short 5 minute walks. Painkillers are down to two or three a day. I have a follow-up with the surgeon this Thursday.


----------



## Spongy

This is similar to what's in my wife, no bone grafts.









They are screws that are hollow and what the bone grows through to fuse the spine. In the photo here, they still show the disc, but my wifes had to be removed. (it looks like this photo is from the anterior, not posterior, though)
Her Dr goes around the states giving lectures about this junk, which is why her follow up visit isn't until later this month.

Glad to hear your back troubles are almost over.

edit: here is just 1 way a spinal fusion is done, a little animate thingy.

edit2: if you like videos, here's a small one of a posterior lumbar interbody fusion (plif).


----------



## Spongy

GreatBonsai said:


> The B-2 is awesome. I'm based where they are, and even though I see 'em take off daily, the awe never goes away.


I agree, I saw one taking off a few years ago, heading down I-70 from KC to St. Louis for a funeral.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Spongy said:


> This is similar to what's in my wife, no bone grafts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are screws that are hollow and what the bone grows through to fuse the spine. In the photo here, they still show the disc, but my wifes had to be removed. (it looks like this photo is from the anterior, not posterior, though)
> Her Dr goes around the states giving lectures about this junk, which is why her follow up visit isn't until later this month.
> 
> Glad to hear your back troubles are almost over.
> 
> edit: here is just 1 way a spinal fusion is done, a little animate thingy.
> 
> edit2: if you like videos, here's a small one of a posterior lumbar interbody fusion (plif).


Thanks Spongy. I appreciate the support. I believe my surgery was done just like the video in the link you provided. Best wishes for your wife's recovery as well.


----------



## GreatBonsai

And I go and delete that post... Hadn't realized someone had responded. Ah well. Felt like I was derailing the conversation a bit. Guess that's why it's an "open thread" eh?


----------



## Spongy

GreatBonsai said:


> Guess that's why it's an "open thread" eh?


correct.


----------



## tzilt

I hope you have a speedy recovery Hatter and you are up and doing whatever it is you do in no time. p


----------



## Guest

Hey Joe, glad to hear you woke up with a smile. Hope you're running around jumping for joy soon.:tu


----------



## Spongy

Why are there 3 Riverside, Californias?

I did a mapquest search and there are 3 of them.


----------



## Cheeto

Spongy said:


> Why are there 3 Riverside, Californias?
> 
> I did a mapquest search and there are 3 of them.


All three of them are beside a river, duhhh!!!!

Really I have no idea, probably just because there are so many cities/towns in the states some of them are bound to have the same name. I've never heard of 3 in the same state though. Crazy.


----------



## Sawyer

Where is everyone? No one has anything interesting to talk about?


----------



## Cheeto

board just hasn't been in the chit-chatting mood I reckon. Myself: it's almost midnight, I just finished making some salsa(ehhh, consistency needs some work), and I plan on mucking around online for a bit. Haven't smoked a couple of weeks unfortunately. 

How you been doing Sawyer?


----------



## Arizona

I think in summer not as many people are stuck in the house so not so much computer time perhaps.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Sawyer said:


> Where is everyone? No one has anything interesting to talk about?


I almost had to beat down a 50+ year old (coworker)man yesterday...at work.
Some people just don't know when to leave it be.
long story..... albeit an interesting one


----------



## Sawyer

Cheeto said:


> board just hasn't been in the chit-chatting mood I reckon. Myself: it's almost midnight, I just finished making some salsa(ehhh, consistency needs some work), and I plan on mucking around online for a bit. Haven't smoked a couple of weeks unfortunately.
> 
> How you been doing Sawyer?


Mmm, homemade salsa. :dr

Not much new here. It's been hotter'n a goat's butt in a pepper patch around here so I am only getting out for about a bowl a day.

I guess we are going through the Summer Slump that pipe smoking boards seem to go through.


----------



## Spongy

Other pipe boards are still hoppin though? p


----------



## Sawyer

Spongy said:


> Other pipe boards are still hoppin though? p


Are they? Seems they might be slowing down as well. The biggest one that I visit still is pretty active but it has seemed to slow some. That board is pissing me off more and more recently though. They seem to cover for businesses and people that use shady business practices. For example, there is currently an online pipe shop that is running a 'buy one get one free' on pipes. The only problem is that the the pipe prices are _almost _twice what you would pay anywhere else on most brands. It is still a deal if you are looking for 2 pipes, but it is really just a 15-20% off sale and not a true BOGO. Whenever I point this out, I get slammed. But whatever.


----------



## croatan

I think that ummers do tend to be a little slower. Folks on vacation, too hot to smoke outside, etc. 

Eh, it is what is. 

Pipe banter...

Speaking of which, it's been too long since I lit a pipe. Maybe tonight.


----------



## jbennin314

Hello everyone,
Thank you for the great welcome. My smoke shop sponsors a pipe club here in Boca Raton FL. And we would like to do several (all the blends really) blind tastings. What would you guys consider as important criteria for this kind of tasting? And before I forget, we are have a great promotion, where can I post an ad here?
Thanks
Jim:tu


----------



## Emjaysmash

Hey all. I posted a newb pipe post the other day, but thoguht Id say hi again.

Got my first pipe yesterday, and have been smokin an English oriental blend i bought at my B&M.

I love this new way to smoke, but sometimes i itnkh the tongue bite is gunna kill me!


----------



## GreatBonsai

Emjaysmash said:


> I love this new way to smoke, but sometimes i think the tongue bite is gunna kill me!


Do yourself a favor and *never* brush your teeth/use mouthwash in the hour after smoking if you're getting a bad tongue bite. :hn


----------



## jbennin314

Sawyer said:


> Are they? Seems they might be slowing down as well. The biggest one that I visit still is pretty active but it has seemed to slow some. That board is pissing me off more and more recently though. They seem to cover for businesses and people that use shady business practices. For example, there is currently an online pipe shop that is running a 'buy one get one free' on pipes. The only problem is that the the pipe prices are _almost _twice what you would pay anywhere else on most brands. It is still a deal if you are looking for 2 pipes, but it is really just a 15-20% off sale and not a true BOGO. Whenever I point this out, I get slammed. But whatever.


Sawyer,
I'm sorry to hear that you are unhappy with my prices. Yes, the sale is from my shop. I charge the "manufacturers suggested retail" and not a dime over. Take a Castello, at $510. Getting another Castello for the same price or a little less, for free, is a really good deal. Just to be sure I check out Uptowns, The Briary, Iwan Reis and Macranes. In many brands my prices are just as good if not better.


----------



## jgros001

jbennin314 said:


> Sawyer,
> I'm sorry to hear that you are unhappy with my prices. Yes, the sale is from my shop. I charge the "manufacturers suggested retail" and not a dime over. Take a Castello, at $510. Getting another Castello for the same price or a little less, for free, is a really good deal. Just to be sure I check out Uptowns, The Briary, Iwan Reis and Macranes. In many brands my prices are just as good if not better.


I saw nothing wrong wrong with your prices....a quick comparison of the Heeschen pipes and they are the same price at smokingpipes.

A fine tobacconist and a great sale.....I have nothing but good things to say about my purchase.


----------



## jbennin314

Thanks for the support jgross001. Whew... Can't please everyone.p


----------



## Emjaysmash

GreatBonsai said:


> Do yourself a favor and *never* brush your teeth/use mouthwash in the hour after smoking if you're getting a bad tongue bite. :hn


Ha. I never brush anyways.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

jbennin314 said:


> Thanks for the support jgross001. Whew... Can't please everyone.p


Your prices are competitive with the shops that I frequent. I don't see any mark-ups. That being said, I wish I had some dough for a new Castello 'cause 2 for $500 would be a friggin' awesome steal!

As for your tasting, it would be very nice to have the main types of tobacco represented by different companies. Burleys, Lat blends/Orientals, VaPers, and straight Virginias to start out with.With different samples of just those catagories, you would have quite a smorgasbord going. Might be cool to have some cobs available for the tasters. Nice idea, btw, good luck with it.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

jbennin314 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Thank you for the great welcome. My smoke shop sponsors a pipe club here in Boca Raton FL.
> Thanks
> Jim:tu


Hi Jim and welcome to Club Stogie.

Can you or someone give us a link to your smoke shop?


----------



## Mad Hatter

I was just there

*www.bocabenningtons.com*


----------



## Silky01

croatan said:


> Pipe banter...
> 
> Speaking of which, it's been too long since I lit a pipe. Maybe tonight.


Any night is a good night for a pipe!!


----------



## Cheeto

I am now putting up a collection for this pipe, as I want it but am poor. Anyone looking to donate can try out the pipe for awhile, as long as you give it back :r:r


----------



## Crunkleton

Blaylock said:


> Hi Jim and welcome to Club Stogie.
> 
> Can you or someone give us a link to your smoke shop?


I was just in Stuart, FL; I wish I'd seen this, I would have checked out the Boca pipe shop.

Unfortunately, So. Florida's a little hot for outside smoking this time of year...


----------



## Nutiket_32

I can't believe this thread is still going. Thats a nice looking pipe Cheeto.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Nutiket_32 said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going. Thats a nice looking pipe Cheeto.


Who's this guy?


----------



## Nutiket_32

Mad Hatter said:


> Who's this guy?


The name's Bond, James Bond (best Connery accent). I killed some twerp and took his account. Nice place you got here. Now move along honey, man talk.


----------



## ultramag

Nutiket_32 said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going. Thats a nice looking pipe Cheeto.


Well, you never know who might show back up if you leave the lights on. p


----------



## Nutiket_32

Is the grumpy old bald guy still around here?


----------



## Cheeto

Nutiket_32 said:


> Is the grumpy old bald guy still around here?


Haven't seen him


----------



## Mister Moo

Crunkleton said:


> I was just in Stuart, FL; I wish I'd seen this, I would have checked out the Boca pipe shop.
> 
> Unfortunately, So. Florida's a little hot for outside smoking this time of year...


Coffman's Cigar in Stuart, FL, is a nice stop for a pipe smoker.

Where you been, Nutcake?


----------



## Nutiket_32

Mister Moo said:


> Where you been, Nutcake?


I drank too much espresso and had to do a couple laps around the world. Really though, I just got really busy at the end of the school year, then when I had spare time over the summer I've been at home where I can't smoke (parents hate it). I go back to school in a couple days and came to the happy realization that most of my tins now have 9-10 months of extra aging on them. cant wait to get started again.


----------



## Nutiket_32

Just want to point out that if you google clubstogie, this thread comes up.p


----------



## Cheeto

I want to point out my latest ring gauge addition given by EvanS was probably meant for Mister Moo, and I feel bad for having it :r:r.


----------



## Nutiket_32

haha, take what you can, give nothing back. (points to whoever names the movie thats from)


----------



## Mister Moo

Cheeto said:


> I want to point out my latest ring gauge addition given by EvanS was probably meant for Mister Moo, and I feel bad for having it :r:r.


How about a little DING(!) so you can sleep better?

Biz keeps me in FL lately - back in Port St. Lucie, Jupiter, Stuart, Spring Hill and St. Aug this week. Boca? I thought that was a burger. Flying is so sucky; I decided I'm better off driving from NC in the summer after considering fares, aggravation, rental car expense, early arrival at RDU, plane changes. Upside of the drive is extra stops along the way to see clients AND bonus pipe time.

Nice to see you back, Nutcake; nothing wrong with taking a break to mellow the gear in the cellar, right?


----------



## perogee

Nutiket_32 said:


> haha, take what you can, give nothing back. (points to whoever names the movie thats from)


Could it be Pirates of the Carribean 3?


----------



## Nutiket_32

perogee said:


> Could it be Pirates of the Carribean 3?


Correcto


----------



## Mad Hatter

Does anyone remember this? http://cgi.ebay.com/DRAGONS-LAIR-II...ryZ13716QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




































1 of 3








 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


 

Actually I'm thinking the original but this is good enough to conjur up memories


----------



## Cheeto

I organized one of my bookshelves the other day to make room for my pipe area. Behold!


----------



## Rolando

Well I haven't seen a picture of the freaky pipe face in awhile... can't say that I have missed it.

lol

Looks like you are going to need more shelves soon.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Books are evil Alan. You should stop buying them now while you still can.


----------



## perogee

Mad Hatter said:


> Books are evil Alan. You should stop buying them now while you still can.


No, no, no. Books are a great excuse to have a pipe. You just have to look at it the right way :tu.


----------



## Cheeto

Mad Hatter said:


> Books are evil Alan. You should stop buying them now while you still can.


Tell me about it, I had to buy 12 of the suckers for the five classes I'm taking this semester.



Rolando said:


> Well I haven't seen a picture of the freaky pipe face in awhile... can't say that I have missed it.


Yes I will say I'm very glad I don't sleep in that room


----------



## TheRealBonger

I have a clay pipe just like the one you have on the back wall of your shelf. I have not fired it up yet, honestly a little nervous. What do you smoke out of yours? Is it like a meer, in that it will not ghost and needs no cake?


----------



## Cheeto

TheRealBonger said:


> I have a clay pipe just like the one you have on the back wall of your shelf. I have not fired it up yet, honestly a little nervous. What do you smoke out of yours? Is it like a meer, in that it will not ghost and needs no cake?


You know I've only ever used it once, and I decided on a flake that would not stay lit. So really I can't say much about it. The airhole is very very tiny and can damn up during packing real easy. I'm always afraid I'm going to break the thing as well which didn't help me relax at all the one time I smoked from it. Really with the size/shape/frailty of the pipe I see it more as a novelty than a rotationed smoker. When Christmas shoots around this year I'll give it another go but other than that it just looks pretty on my shelf p

You are right about it being like a meer; clay pipes(that I know of) do not ghost and don't need a buildup of cake.


----------



## Highstump

Rolando said:


> Well I haven't seen a picture of the freaky pipe face in awhile... can't say that I have missed it.
> 
> lol
> 
> Looks like you are going to need more shelves soon.


He seems to be really giving that tobacco the eye. p


----------



## Mad Hatter

Cheeto said:


> You know I've only ever used it once, and I decided on a flake that would not stay lit. So really I can't say much about it. The airhole is very very tiny and can damn up during packing real easy. I'm always afraid I'm going to break the thing as well which didn't help me relax at all the one time I smoked from it. Really with the size/shape/frailty of the pipe I see it more as a novelty than a rotationed smoker. When Christmas shoots around this year I'll give it another go but other than that it just looks pretty on my shelf p
> 
> You are right about it being like a meer; clay pipes(that I know of) do not ghost and don't need a buildup of cake.


I agree with the librarian on this. I thought they were historically neat earlier on but after getting some I found that they smoke hot and are good for a nic fix but not much else. Hotbox a briar and youre about halfway there to what the tobacco tastes like in a clay. I try again every now and then but I've given up hope.


----------



## tzilt

Not much activity in this thread in a while.

Last night we adopted Tucker the coonhound from the Humane Society. 2 years old and really well behaved. I found out this morning that he is a great walking buddy.

This is the picture that was up at the Humane Society website and as such does not really capture his extreme exuberance.


----------



## Doc Holiday

That's awesome. Its great when people will pick up a pet at the Humane society and give it a second chance. I'm sure he'll repay you many times over.
He's a nice looking dog. I'm sure you'll enjoy him.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Great to hear and see. We got both our dogs from Humane Societys. After doing that, I dont think I will pay for a dog ever again.


----------



## tzilt

Kayak_Rat said:


> Great to hear and see. We got both our dogs from Humane Societys. After doing that, I dont think I will pay for a dog ever again.


Your local Humane Society lets you have the dog for free? Ours (in Minnesota) has an adoption fee of $200. But, the dog is fixed and you get your first physical from a vet free, so almost a wash compared to getting a free puppy and then having him fixed.


----------



## Cheeto

What's been happening pipesters?


----------



## rx2010

well, since you asked, I just got started over this past weekend, I purchased a nice new briar, and inherited a cob after my brother didn't care for it. I've only smoked a few bowls of a local blend so far but have somewhere in the neighborhood of 10-15 tins on the way through various trades and such.

I'm really enjoying pipe smoking, perhaps more than cigars, and my wife will actually come within arms length of me while smoking a pipe. She won't even come outside to say hi when I smoke a cigar, so this might be another beneficial area.

Also, a nice brother on here, TOB, sent me a few loner pipes, including a nice meer, so I could have a respectable rotation until I purchase more of my own. So if you see him, bump his RG for me


----------



## Kayak_Rat

tzilt said:


> Your local Humane Society lets you have the dog for free? Ours (in Minnesota) has an adoption fee of $200. But, the dog is fixed and you get your first physical from a vet free, so almost a wash compared to getting a free puppy and then having him fixed.


Sorry for the late reply. We are "Friends of the Humane Society" so we get to wave the cost........we donate money, but I couldnt tell you how much.


----------



## tzilt

That's cool. The Humane Society is a very worthy cause.

Didn't Bob Barker always use to get on the tv and ask us to spay and neuter any animals we could find? I always thought that was kinda weird. I betcha dogs and cats have nightmares about that guy.



Kayak_Rat said:


> Sorry for the late reply. We are "Friends of the Humane Society" so we get to wave the cost........we donate money, but I couldnt tell you how much.


----------



## Silky01

Well damn! I can get onto club stogie at this new hospital, but they got gmail blocked!:sb:sb


----------



## yellowgoat

Huh? Hospital?
You sick?



uncballzer said:


> Well damn! I can get onto club stogie at this new _*hospital*_, but they got gmail blocked!:sb:sb


----------



## Silky01

yellowgoat said:


> Huh? Hospital?
> You sick?


Sorry, didn't mean to scare you. I'm in medical school. Had to start a new hospital rotation this week (internal medicine, which is what I'm wanting to go into). It's funny, their program blocked gmail earlier that day, but I was able to get onto it just a little while ago. I'll have to check CS again tomorrow, hopefully they won't block it!


----------



## tzilt

I hate that companies treat grown ups that way. My current employer doesnt have anything blocked, but my wife's has gmail, yahoo, hotmail and such blocked. My theory is, if they are going to treat people like they need to be babysat, then people are going to act like they need to be babysat. 

Its as if they think that before the internet people had no way of wasting time.


----------



## parris001

tzilt said:


> I hate that companies treat grown ups that way. My current employer doesnt have anything blocked, but my wife's has gmail, yahoo, hotmail and such blocked. My theory is, if they are going to treat people like they need to be babysat, then people are going to act like they need to be babysat.
> 
> Its as if they think that before the internet people had no way of wasting time.


Man, one of my pet peeves! I'll preface by saying I know its the employer's time and computer and server........ I get that. But I work for Volvo and they have a severely restricted view of what can and can't happen on their computers. Give me a break people! There are a ton of useful resources out there that are off limits. I understand you don't want Roger over there yanking his wanker, so punish him when you find him abusing (no pun intended) basic common sense.


----------



## Silky01

As a side note of that, +1 for my pipes!! They just got me a single room to myself in a house with 2 bedrooms and 3 guys! Had to move for a month while I'm at this hospital as it's too far away to commute, and I was supposed to live with another guy, but apparently they don't like the smell of just my pipes being in the open. That's fine with me cause the guy I was supposed to room with annoys the hell outta me anyhow. Just met the other guy a few hours ago, he had a choice, and decided to room with the other guy. So right now, I've got a single!!! This guy also mentioned he has a stogie every once in a while also, so I may have him sliding down the slope before these next four weeks are over with!


----------



## TheTraveler

uncballzer said:


> This guy also mentioned he has a stogie every once in a while also, so I may have him sliding down the slope before these next four weeks are over with!


Aiding and abetting ... you've just confessed in front of witnesses!  p


----------



## rx2010

TheTraveler said:


> Aiding and abetting


that's... what we do here


----------



## Silky01

TheTraveler said:


> Aiding and abetting ... you've just confessed in front of witnesses!  p


Think that's bad? Check out my sig! :r


----------



## Mad Hatter

For you guys who wished me good luck on my spinal fusion surgery this summer (or anyone else for that matter) I just wanted to say everything is going fine. I only really had a month where I didn't work at all and then spent two months doing part-time light duty at work. The last week of September I got back to business as usual (and started back to college after my 8 year hiatus) and in spite of another issue I'm really feeling like a million bucks. Thanks all you guys for your concern and wellwishes.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Mad Hatter said:


> For you guys who wished me good luck on my spinal fusion surgery this summer (or anyone else for that matter) I just wanted to say everything is going fine. I only really had a month where I didn't work at all and then spent two months doing part-time light duty at work. The last week of September I got back to business as usual (and started back to college after my 8 year hiatus) and in spite of another issue I'm really feeling like a million bucks. Thanks all you guys for your concern and wellwishes.


 Is that 1 million in 1982 money or 1 million in 2008 coin of the realm?:tu

Glad to hear that things are looking up.


----------



## Mad Hatter

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Is that 1 million in 1982 money or 1 million in 2008 coin of the realm?:tu
> 
> Glad to hear that things are looking up.


Dunno Jason, but either way its more than my poorboy ass knows how to spend.


----------



## Mister Moo

Mad Hatter said:


> I'm really feeling like a million bucks.


All green and wrinkled? Heh heh.

Glad to hear you're back up to spin, Jos.


----------



## TheTraveler

I'm glad to hear you're feeling better! :bl


----------



## Cheeto

Mad Hatter said:


> For you guys who wished me good luck on my spinal fusion surgery this summer (or anyone else for that matter) I just wanted to say everything is going fine. I only really had a month where I didn't work at all and then spent two months doing part-time light duty at work. The last week of September I got back to business as usual (and started back to college after my 8 year hiatus) and in spite of another issue I'm really feeling like a million bucks. Thanks all you guys for your concern and wellwishes.


woohoo! Great news to hear. Now if the other issue gets you down there's always us boys in the open pipe thread to rant to :tu


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa

*the weather outside is frightful....*​


----------



## Infin1ty

Whats up fellas? Been a long while since I've posted on the forums, haven't really had time to stop by with work and school. 

How is everyone?

I see that Santa is starting to make his rounds again...


----------



## Silky01

Not much been going on lately on the forum I believe. Santa's having a hard time recruiting I believe, same in the lottery. Life still sucks unless the pipe is lit. Other than that, same ole' same ole'


----------



## Mad Hatter

Not much going on here. Winter has arrived in its cold and windy glory. Supposed to have heart surgery Monday so I may or may not be on for a few weeks. Wish me luck guys!


----------



## TheTraveler

Mad Hatter said:


> Not much going on here. Winter has arrived in its cold and windy glory. Supposed to have heart surgery Monday so I may or may not be on for a few weeks. Wish me luck guys!


I wish you the best. Here's to a speedy return to full health!


----------



## Dzrtrat

Mad Hatter said:


> Not much going on here. Winter has arrived in its cold and windy glory. Supposed to have heart surgery Monday so I may or may not be on for a few weeks. Wish me luck guys!


Wow and I was bitch'n about the chest cold I'm coming down with. I hope for you to have a speedy recovery and we'll see ya when you feel up to it again.


----------



## kheffelf

Mad Hatter said:


> Not much going on here. Winter has arrived in its cold and windy glory. Supposed to have heart surgery Monday so I may or may not be on for a few weeks. Wish me luck guys!


Good luck with the surgery, keep us updated.


----------



## Silky01

Sorry to hear. Hope it all goes well. Let me know if I can try to help with any of the medical questions you may have.


----------



## Mad Hatter

uncballzer said:


> Sorry to hear. Hope it all goes well. Let me know if I can try to help with any of the medical questions you may have.


All I can say is if I bite the big one you can have all the bulk blends from my tobacco closet that I haven't had the time to smoke yet, but I have to warn you there are only a couple oz. of latakia blends.


----------



## Silky01

Mad Hatter said:


> All I can say is if I bite the big one you can have all the bulk blends from my tobacco closet that I haven't had the time to smoke yet, but I have to warn you there are only a couple oz. of latakia blends.


Haha, I'm starting to expand my horizons a bit past latakia.

Good luck Monday! I'll light a bowl up for ya tonight (non-latakia).


----------



## IHT

good luck, joe.


----------



## RJpuffs

Mad Hatter said:


> Not much going on here. Winter has arrived in its cold and windy glory. Supposed to have heart surgery Monday so I may or may not be on for a few weeks. Wish me luck guys!


Yikes! Keep that ticker ticking, and get back here fast, you mad hatter you :tu

As an aside, I had (have?) hypertension and high BP for years - but since I started smoking a pipe, my BP is normal (too low, since I'm also on medication, but doc thinks less is more, huh?).


----------



## IHT

more proof that smoking a pipe is relaxing and extends your life.


----------



## RJpuffs

IHT said:


> more proof that smoking a pipe is relaxing and extends your life.


The BP issues started the day I got married, incidentally also when my hair started dropping out :hn

More proof that marriage is harmful to your hairline and health :tu


----------



## tzilt

Everyone ready for Thanksgiving? (those of us that celebrate Thanksgiving in November that is) How are you making your turkey?

Nothing special here....I normally stuff the bird with a couple apples/celery/onions while its cooking...and then just pull that stuff out before carving. Anyone else do that?

I am making 2 kinds of stuffing...both are bread stuffing. One is a normal old midwest bread stuffing (you know the stuff, onions, celery, bread cubes, delicious). The other will have crumbled bacon, dried cranberries, diced dried apricots and diced apples (no skin), onions and celery.

Come on, lets hear your secret Thanksgiving recipes.


----------



## TheTraveler

Mad Hatter said:


> Supposed to have heart surgery Monday so I may or may not be on for a few weeks. Wish me luck guys!


Hey, Joe. I hope everything goes smoothly for you today! Best wishes with your surgery.



tzilt said:


> Come on, lets hear your secret Thanksgiving recipes.


Homemade meatballs made with four different meats and a made-from-scratch tomato sauce that's cooked all day. Mmmm, I love to make that dish and I love to eat that dish.

Also, any sweet potato dish I see gets attacked immediately and without mercy! I love sweet potatoes.

I can already feel the extra holiday pounds.


----------



## tzilt

TheTraveler said:


> Homemade meatballs made with *four different meats* and a tomato sauce that's cooked all day. Mmmm, I love to make that dish and I love to eat that dish.


Beef, pork...venison and....umm....manatee? pigeon? muskrat?


----------



## TheTraveler

tzilt said:


> Beef, pork...venison and....umm....manatee? pigeon? muskrat?


Pigeon, beaver, opossum and squirrel. Mmmm good!

:r

I make mine with beef, sweet Italian sausage, bratwurst and sometimes veal. A little onion and garlic, some parsley and sage, some fresh-grated parmesan cheese, easy on the bread crumbs - shazam!

The tomato sauce recipe has to remain secret though. 

Don't forget the homemade bread (sometimes sourdough and sometimes a white and wheat blend)! That's one good-smelling kitchen by the end of the day.


----------



## IHT

hopefully just having a ham. if it's turkey, about the only way i like it is if i boil it in peanut oil... and since we have a small family, we don't need a large bird.
hell, i'd be happy with some naked chicken strips from Popeyes and call it a day.


----------



## Doc Holiday

Hey Joe, best wishes.

Deep frying the turkey here. Its the only way the family wants turkey anymore.


----------



## IHT

Doc Holiday said:


> Deep frying the turkey here.


that is what i meant, not boil... deep fry in peanut oil is how we do it here...


----------



## tzilt

IHT said:


> that is what i meant, not boil... deep fry in peanut oil is how we do it here...


Its kinda like boiling.


----------



## IHT

tzilt said:


> Its kinda like boiling.


true... i guess i was close enough.  as long as it gets cooked.


----------



## Big D KC

Sinus Infections Suck!

That is all.


----------



## tzilt

Big D KC said:


> Sinus Infections Suck!
> 
> That is all.


I agree. The last couple years I've been getting one or two each year. I never knew there were so many shades of green.


----------



## IHT

okay, i had to grab a quick lunch and get back to work, so we hit the Burger King on post... i'm sitting there, i notice an older lady, very white/pale skin, and jet black hair, recently dyed.

now, normally, you'd figure just an old lady with a bad dye job on the hair...

started looking at her more, and her style of dress was black in color, with red highlights...

i started to think that maybe this old geezer was actually "Goth" from the old school style, like before indoor plumbing.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Well thanks all you turkey boilers for your wellwishes on my heart surgery. Looks like turkey's out for me this holiday season. The alcohol septal ablation surgery was a no go. Next stop: Mayo Clinic in Minnesota for open-heart surgery. Shoot......... just what I wanted was another three month break from work.

On a brighter note, business is going great this year and with any luck I'll be replacing my worktruck with an upgrade in the next month or so. Well hell. You win some, you lose some.  Happy Thanksgiving guys.


----------



## smokehouse

IHT said:


> okay, i had to grab a quick lunch and get back to work, so we hit the Burger King on post... i'm sitting there, i notice an older lady, very white/pale skin, and jet black hair, recently dyed.
> 
> now, normally, you'd figure just an old lady with a bad dye job on the hair...
> 
> started looking at her more, and her style of dress was black in color, with red highlights...
> 
> i started to think that maybe this old geezer was actually "Goth" from the old school style, like before indoor plumbing.


Thats how my neighbor does her hair and she is old.....shes a bitch too....
Might be a mid life crisis thing.


----------



## tzilt

My old landlord used to have to make monthly trips to the Mayo for chemo. She said it was a really top notch facility.


----------



## commonsenseman

Thought I'd give this thread a friendly bump. I just stumbled upon it while looking for info on Orlik Golden Slice. Been dormant for quite a while, such a shame.....


----------



## Mad Hatter

Yeah, this thread was replaced with Open Thread (pipe forum) II


----------



## commonsenseman

Mad Hatter said:


> Yeah, this thread was replaced with Open Thread (pipe forum) II


Ooooooooooo.....thanks! :???:


----------



## MarkC

I think that's your hint to bump the II thread, Jeff.


----------

